#ubuntu-si 2011-06-27
<nafisa> no ...
<nafisa> 8+25 --- > 33
<nafisa> pri njeni starosti bom mela velik več let
<CrazyLemon> in tvoj point je .. :D
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e 30min!
<nafisa> CrazyLemon> wow..niti 10 let ne..medtem k moja stara ma več k 20 let :)
<CrazyLemon> ja..
<nafisa> no ... neumna primerjava
<CrazyLemon> ni neumna..'komi' si dobila to migreno pa stokaš nonstop..medtem k moja stara živi z njo že več k polovici njenega življenja :)
<CrazyLemon> manj mumil pa več rekreacije pa bo bolš :)
<nafisa> trenirala sem včasih ... 5-12 km na dan teka + treningi po 4 ure 2x na teden ...
<nafisa> pa sem isto mela migreno
<CrazyLemon> in..si mela migrene? enako pogosto al manj?
<nafisa> isto
<CrazyLemon> ne vem no..stara je par mesecev nazaj začela neki se rekreirat
<nafisa> 2x na teden približno
<CrazyLemon> pa je rekla da je bolš :)
<nafisa> ja, lepo
<nafisa> nima vsak migrene od iste stvari, ne?
<CrazyLemon> migrena je sam ena?
<nafisa> ne?
<CrazyLemon> sam intenzivnost se spreminja?
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> ni ena sama
<CrazyLemon> ja
<nafisa> vzrokov je na tisoče
<CrazyLemon> jah kok jih je? migrena A ? migrena B?
<nafisa> zato vzroka ni določenega
<nafisa> z avro pa brez
<nafisa> vzroki za to so pa neznani
<CrazyLemon> avro..lol
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ti k s tok brihtn ... bi pa že ja loh to vedu
<CrazyLemon> vem da ne obstaja nič takega kot je avra
<CrazyLemon> oz. da ne obstajajo čakre
<CrazyLemon> etc.
<CrazyLemon> Medicinske raziskave so ugotovile tesno povezanost in vlogo tkivnega hormona ter živčnega prenašalca serotonina človeka, kateri oboleva za migreno. Serotonin ima vpliv na krvni tlak in krčenje žil v obtočilih, prebavnih organih, osrednjem živčevju, posledično pa pri uravnavanju razpoloženja.
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> ja ,dobr, da na wikipediji to bereš
<nafisa> z avro al pa brez pomeni ... al se ti naredi megla v vidu al ne, ko maš migreno
<CrazyLemon> wikipedia je odličen vir znanja!
<nafisa> kurac
<nafisa> pomanjkljiv vir znanja
<nafisa> vzrok Å¡e ni povsem pojasnjen, vlogo imajo okoljski in genetski dejavniki
<nafisa> pizda, tamau je spet torrent klienta prižgal, predno je šel v službo
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov
<CrazyLemon> poslušaj tole http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDCvPj7u88s
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Connect - Ljubi me budalo (3JUMF2011) /official audio video/&#x202c;&rlm;
<CrazyLemon> huuuuuuuuud komad :)
<nafisa> dej nooooooooooo
<nafisa> od vizite strani mi ne odpre
<CrazyLemon> ojoj! le kaj bomo sedaj!?
<nafisa> pa poln strani mi ne odpre, ko sem na siolu
<nafisa> grrrrrrrrrr
<CrazyLemon> ker ne  znaš :)
<nafisa> Glavni vzrok za migrene je najbrž hormonsko neravnovesje v telesu, ki najprej povzroči skrčenje drobnih žilic. Posledica je privid utripajoče svetlobe. Pozneje se žilice razširijo, kar izzove utripajočo bolečino v glavi. Najbolj znan hormonski krivec je serotonin. ... jst imam pa še ščitnico skurjeno ... spolne hormone porušene ...
<CrazyLemon> no sej..tudi stara ma probleme s ščitnico :)
<nafisa> Včasih bolnik ne čuti ali ni zmožen premikati ene strani telesa, kot da bi doživel mini možgansko kap. Izpadla funkcija se povrne, ko glavoboli minejo.
<nafisa> to se mi nrdi, ko vzamem zdravila ...
<nafisa> al pa sem takrat pol pozorna na to
<nafisa> hmmm
<CrazyLemon> moja stara ful ne mara svetlobe + glasnih stvari ko jo matra migrena :)
<nafisa> jst tud
<nafisa> pa bruham
<nafisa> če ne vzamem prej proti bruhanju
<CrazyLemon> weirdo :p
<nafisa> ja, ne morem pomagat, no
<nafisa> pol pa skos une tablete proti bruhanju žrem ... k jih včas nosečncam dajejo
<CrazyLemon> sj vem..sam recimo..ni mi logično da nekdo k ga boli glava gre bruhat .. :)
<nafisa> pol me pa čudn keri gledajo
<nafisa> Seks lahko pri lenuhih sproži srčni napad!
<nafisa> evo ...
<nafisa> če ste lenuhi, pazte, kok sexate
<bogdanov> jo jo
<bogdanov> jst sm crazy
<bogdanov> raperu
<bogdanov> jo jo
<bogdanov> ona
<bogdanov> javlja mi se
<bogdanov> mala
<bogdanov> kde si bila
<bogdanov> sinoc
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov boš reku da ni hud komad??
<CrazyLemon> do jaja je res :D
<CrazyLemon> zdej iščem kje bi si lahko sposodu .p
<CrazyLemon> :p*
<bogdanov> a to
<bogdanov> u avtu
<nafisa> a ne bosanci uporabljajo frazo: do jaja?
<bogdanov> poslusas
<bogdanov> pa
<bogdanov> sipe dol
<bogdanov> sram te bilo
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov valda :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> sved
<CrazyLemon> nafisa pa kaj sm js..avstrijc? madžar? :S
<nafisa> a si bosanđero?
<nafisa> lol
<bogdanov> hahah
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ne..sej nism tak..to js poslušam na glas s sipami dol tam kjer ni folka
<CrazyLemon> nimam js 18let da bi neki furau po mestu pa to nabijal
<CrazyLemon> tko kot ti :>
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> 18letniki
<bogdanov> poslusajo
<bogdanov> takle
<bogdanov> rap ja
<bogdanov> HAHA
<nafisa> moram lulat ... mi pride kdo slečt spodnje hlačke? :P
<CrazyLemon> pa dobr..oni poslušajo une tvoje 'cajke' :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa komu lažeš..sj jih nimaš sploh gor
<bogdanov> nafisa ne k so umazene
<nafisa> jih mam!
<nafisa> prejle sem si jih oblekla
<bogdanov> u
<bogdanov> nafisinom
<bogdanov> avtu
<bogdanov> svira
<nafisa> ker čez noč se mi srajca dvigne do pasu ...
<bogdanov> lubi
<bogdanov> me
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> tuki  pa v dnevni spim ...
<nafisa> pa da me nau fotr glih med noge gledu ...
<nafisa> ko ne vejo za pirs
<nafisa> bogdanov, jst nimam avta ...
<bogdanov> zakva ne
<nafisa> zato?
<nafisa> nimam niti izpita
<nafisa> kje pa imam keš, da bi lahko mela avto?
<bogdanov> zakva nimas
<bogdanov> sj petka
<bogdanov> je pocen
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> clio je bolši!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> tud, če bi ga mela ... bi bil v garaži, neregistriran pa noben ga ne bi vozil
<nafisa> kaj mi pol rabi avto?
<nafisa> v avtošoli bi mogla it na predizpitnega ... pa pač ... nisem mela keša ...
<nafisa> pa sem pustla vse
<nafisa> zdej pa tud za benz nimam
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> avto
<bogdanov> je dons
<bogdanov> neki splosnga
<bogdanov> mislm ispit
<nafisa> ja, pa neki, kar ni poceni, ne?
<bogdanov> jah
<nafisa> 30 ur je 500 €
<nafisa> najmanj
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> mas pa pol an
<nafisa> to sem mela Å¡e pocen ...
<bogdanov> kok pa das
<bogdanov> za taxi
<bogdanov> buse
<bogdanov> vlake
<bogdanov> ..
<nafisa> ammm ... velik manj, kot za avto pa registracijo pa tehničnega pa benz
<nafisa> busa se izogibam po LJ ... hodim peš
<CrazyLemon> registracija + tehnični + zav = cca. 250€
<CrazyLemon> razn če nisi mlad voznik :)
<nafisa> ene 9 € na teden dam ... če dam ....
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> najbol fora je
<bogdanov> da nis odvisn
<bogdanov> od nubenga
<nafisa> ja, grem lepo peš
<nafisa> pa sem odvisna sam od sebe
<nafisa> nobenih gum ...
<nafisa> vremena ...
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> zavor ... spolzkega cestišča ...
<nafisa> evo ... brat kupu avto ... čez 2 tedna: puf, prometna
<CrazyLemon> torej tebe je strah vozit?
<nafisa> ne, ni me strah
<nafisa> peljem kdaj, če je nuja
<nafisa> samo pač ...
<CrazyLemon> čemu pol omenjaš spolzko cestišče..bratovo prometno etc? :)
<nafisa> ne maram
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> zov ti bo
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> ne bo mi ...
<nafisa> Å¡e vsaj 10 let ne
<nafisa> kdo bi mi pa benz plačeval?
<nafisa> jst mam plačo okol 350 na mesec
<nafisa> najemnina + stroški so 250
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> tos
<bogdanov> pa sama
<bogdanov> kriva
<CrazyLemon> sj js sm za to da folk čimveč uporablja javni prevoz ..sam je pa lepo met tudi vozniški izpit :)
<nafisa> ja, bi verjela
<nafisa> haha ... kwa je fotr 1x popizdu ... k sem do konca nabila gas pa spustim sklopko na hitr pa zakoplem, da je ves pesek v njega odnesl ... 5 cm globoka lukna tam ... :D po moje je vse zvezde vidu :D
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> en star suzuki je bil tist ... zelen :D
<bogdanov> swift
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> k smo ga pol predelali :D
<nafisa> v voz :D
<bogdanov> LOL
<bogdanov> as
<bogdanov> ti
<bogdanov> skmetije
<nafisa> aha
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> poljeprivrednik
<bogdanov> :==
<bogdanov> =)
<bogdanov> LOL
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> o|=3=
<bogdanov> crazylemon
<bogdanov> un komad
<bogdanov> je res dobr
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov pa sej..kaj ti js govorim..
<CrazyLemon> dobro besedilo pa dobr beat je :)
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a gres
<bogdanov> na ksne
<bogdanov> take
<bogdanov> rapere
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a-a..ni mi do tega da se prerivam z mulci v gužvi :D
<bogdanov> sj
<bogdanov> to ja
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> uf..golf gti
<CrazyLemon> lol..rečejo golf gti
<CrazyLemon> pol bmw m1 pokažejo
<bogdanov> kvaj
<bogdanov> fora
<bogdanov> jst
<bogdanov> sm biu
<bogdanov> dol na juicu
<bogdanov> dobra zurka
<CrazyLemon> faak..bmw m1 hitrejši kot lotus in porsche :D
<bogdanov> bmw
<bogdanov> power
<bogdanov> mpower
<bogdanov> nema
<bogdanov> jaceg
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> hudi so hudi
<CrazyLemon> in tale m1 zgleda ful huda
<bogdanov> as
<bogdanov> gledu
<bogdanov> un film
<bogdanov> k
<bogdanov> so kao
<bogdanov> lezbijke
<CrazyLemon> uff..a veš kok takih 'filmov' sm gledal
<CrazyLemon> hahaha :)))
<bogdanov> hahahaha
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> bmw m1 hitrejši kot m3 ! :)
<bogdanov> the
<bogdanov> four faced liar
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a kej vrebas
<bogdanov> zoke
<CrazyLemon> valda..2 naenkrat k 1 je premalo
<bogdanov> svaka cast
<nafisa> nočkaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> najt
<bogdanov> n8
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: trdi disk problem: naprava je zaposlena  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5013/new/posts/
<napsy> jutro
<upd> cd Downloads/1.1.0.4 && ./assaultcube.sh
<upd> :>
<nafisa> tale holaž bo njama njama
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ti si s sezane, ane?
<nafisa> CrazyLemon spi, napsy
<napsy> ok
<andrejz> dražen je iz KP
<napsy> aja
<nafisa> ja ... na fax hodi v sežano
<nafisa> hahaha ... najboljša fora: vegi golaž :D hahahaha
<krusi> ej,dejansko se da dokaj dobrga narest
<krusi> :)
<krusi> sicer neki manka,ampak vseen
<nafisa> ma, sorry ...
<nafisa> golaž brez mesa ni golaž
<nafisa> tisto je potem kaj ... namesto mesa dajo zelenjavo ...
<nafisa> pa rata mineštra
<nafisa> ne pa golaž, jebote
<krusi> se strinjam, ampak unga k sm ga enkrat jedu je zgledal k golaz, sam da je namest mesa blo nek, sojino al neki...
<krusi> dajansko okus podobn mesu
<krusi> ce neb vedu da je vegi bi pac reku, mal slabsi golaz pac :)
<nafisa> slabši, ja
<nafisa> pa tako ... za info ... soja dela potenje bolj smrdeče ;)
<krusi> jebes sojo, ce mas svinjo! :)
<nafisa> tak se govori!
<nafisa> dokler ne probam leva ... je prase še vedn za mene kralj živali
<nafisa> ;)
<krusi> tako je :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] skynet: trdi disk problem: naprava je zaposlena  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5013/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> nafisa a maš ti tud TiK?
<nafisa> ??
<uni4dfx> testiranje in kakovost
<uni4dfx> nekdo je omenju da ma to
<nafisa> jst ne
<nafisa> CrazyLemon ma mogoče ...
<uni4dfx> on je že mel
<uni4dfx> js mam jutr izpit pa ne znam NIČ
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> busted! :D
<uni4dfx> nism mel časa
<uni4dfx> sm mogu plevel pult na vrtu cel vikend
<nafisa> to ti je izgovor?
<nafisa> buahahahahaha
<nafisa> uni4dfx, slabe izgovore podajaš
<nafisa> za izpite se uči en mesec ...
<nafisa> ne en vikend
<uni4dfx> ahahahaha
<uni4dfx> XD
<uni4dfx> good one
<uni4dfx> na VSŠ sm se do zdej vse uču zadn dan
<nafisa> jah ... priznaj, da imam prav
<uni4dfx> najnižjo oceno sm dubu 8 :D
<nafisa> kolko pa po izpitu znaš?
<nafisa> pol ... čez en mesec?
<uni4dfx> isto k prej
<uni4dfx> nč kej dost :D
<nafisa> kolko od tistega, k si se uču zadnji dan ...
<nafisa> nič kej dost, ja
<nafisa> zanimivo
<nafisa> mi je žal, da nisem šla na VSŠ
<uni4dfx> borut pahor: so what!
<uni4dfx> sam fora je da na VSŠ se vsaj na vajah naučiš kej
<uni4dfx> na predavanjih se itak nikjer nč
<nafisa> ja, to je res
<nafisa> velik bl praktičen je VSŠ
<nafisa> uni je pa drkanje v pičko materno
<uni4dfx> yup
<nafisa> waaaa ... na enem portalu za stike sem samo pol ure logirana gor ... pa dobim cel kup pošte :S
<uni4dfx> ti si Å¡la iz VSÅ  na UNI al kaj?
<nafisa> UNI
<nafisa> skos sem uni
<nafisa> Imam 188cm, 84 kg ter kratke rjave lase, ter plave oči. Poročen sem že kar nekaj časa.Sicer je zakon kar vredu, vendar pa vse eno manjka nekaj. Predvsem je izginila tista romantika, pristna intima, zabava, predvsem pa odkrivanje lepot intimnega življenja. Predvsem pa si že dolgo želim ob sebi imeti osebo, ki je polna življenja, strasti ter razume kaj pomeni diskretnost.
<nafisa> zdej bom pa jst napisala: so what ... kaj to mene briga
<uni4dfx> kokr js poznam UNI boš tm še zelo dolg :D
<nafisa> selim se
<nafisa> in s tem menjujem Å¡tudij
<uni4dfx> ok
<nafisa> tako da ... mislim, da se mi 2 izpita priznata ...
<nafisa> kot izbirni predmeti ...
<nafisa> informatika pa teorija organizacije
<nafisa> ekonomija se mi verjetno ne bo priznala
<nafisa> pa ostali predmeti tud ne
<nafisa> ala podatkovne baze ...
<nafisa> Living is easy with eyes closed, misunderstanding all you see.
<nafisa> It's getting hard to be someone but it all works out...
<nafisa> Pepelka, POREDNA PUNČKA!
<CrazyLemon> napsy kot je andrejz in kot je nafisa napisala... matr folk..preveč informacij mate o meni :)
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ja js mam predmet TiK ..nisem pa Å¡e bil na izpitu :)
<uni4dfx> lol
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon a pol greš jutr?
<nafisa> ja, sorry, CrazyLemon ...
<nafisa> men grejo v glavo sam oslarije ...
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ne :) ..nisem naredu seminarske :(
<uni4dfx> lol
<uni4dfx> js sm jo spackal v petek :D
<CrazyLemon> so not lol :(
<uni4dfx> dubu 32 pik od 50
<CrazyLemon> ti ..k si bil na UNI
<CrazyLemon> js pa nisem
<uni4dfx> 25 za projekt, 12 za dokumenatcijo lol
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> :p
<uni4dfx> ne na VSÅ  :D
<uni4dfx> ta petek lol
<CrazyLemon> "bil"
<uni4dfx> uhm
<uni4dfx> kaj ma to veze? :D
<CrazyLemon> lol..sej nima :D
<CrazyLemon> nevermind :>
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem
<CrazyLemon> zdej mi sam Å¡e povej da si mel ankete
<uni4dfx> kakšne ankete
<CrazyLemon> za seminarsko
<uni4dfx> a bi mogu met kšne ankete? :D
<CrazyLemon> programiranje v PHP??
<CrazyLemon> sej so različni projekti ..eden so tudi ankete :)
<uni4dfx> ne
<uni4dfx> sm kr svojga določu
<uni4dfx> chan.si :D
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<uni4dfx> pr dveh predmetih sm ponucu hehe
<nafisa> fak ko obožujem google translate rofl... berem članek in mi nekje po prvi petini potegne da je nekaj hudo narobe in ko že ravno mislim da sem postala instant dislektik ugotovim da gre za samodejni prevod in posledično začnem uživat v neumnostih... najbolj legendarno pa konec petega odstavka lol http://online.nakitslovenija.info/ure-in-vodoodpornost.html
<Pepelka> Ure in Vodoodpornost | online
<CrazyLemon> js moram tiste preklete ankete sprogramirat..sam js pa php..mi ne gre ravno
<uni4dfx> eh php je pa ja tak trotl simpl jezik
<CrazyLemon> ja..sam js nism trotl pa mi ne gre :(
<uni4dfx> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx uglavnem..vidim 4chan.si lepo zgleda..bi se pridružu razvijanju nove ubuntu.si podobe? :>
<uni4dfx> lahko, ko bom le mel kej cajta
<CrazyLemon> to je pa tak slab izgovor :>
<nafisa> andrejz pa neki fancy šmancy skače dol pa gor :D
<andrejz> nč šmensi
<CrazyLemon> preizkuša nove stare gate :>
<andrejz> a sem jaz kriv, če se empathy sesuje al kaj?
<napsy> kje pa se sesuje?
<nafisa> hahahaha
<nafisa> men se je tud
<nafisa> očitno se zadnje čase instant sesuva
<nafisa> sem kr na pidginu
<CrazyLemon> napsy kaj pa te je sežana matrala? :)
<nafisa> pa xchat lepo odprt
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon ni izgovor, sam dobr veš da med izpiti ne bo nč :D
<nafisa> ker ne znam v pidginu na irc se povezat
<nafisa> mi kdo pomaga?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx sj tudi js mam izpite..sam tistih 5min k se kaj spremeni pa je itak break time :)
<andrejz> ja
<CrazyLemon> sj ne silim..sam moram prašat
<andrejz> in ta break time bi lahko koristno porabil za prevajanje ;)
<CrazyLemon> če ne bo andrejz tečen ker nobenga nism povabu zravn
<CrazyLemon> :S
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kaj pa bi provzoprov spreminjal?
<andrejz> ne pa da crazylemon vsem teži s svojimi osebnimi podatki pol se pa čudi, da vsi vemo od kod je :D
<nafisa> hehehe :D
<nafisa> andrejz, znaš ti v pidginu naštelat za irc?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx tista dva linka k si jih dobu na pvt
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> lol andrejz :)
<andrejz> a ni isto kot v empathy?
<nafisa> ne vem ...
<nafisa> za empathy sem samo en dodatek nasnela pa je delalo
<nafisa> pri pidginu pa pojma nimam
<andrejz> dodatek?
<andrejz> meni brez dodatkov dela
<andrejz> nov račun > IRC > izbereš strežnik (freenode), uporabniško ime+ geslo in voila
<nafisa1> waaaaaaaaaaa
<nafisa1> ajm hir
<CrazyLemon> andrejz maš ti kako idejo kaj vse se še mora naredit na strani
<nafisa> hihihi
<nafisa> sam mi ni všeč ...
<nafisa> ker je vse belo ...
<nafisa> andrejz ... ammm ... a se da tud tuki ozadje barvo menat?
<andrejz> a pigdin al empathy?
<nafisa> pidgin
<andrejz> morda s kakšnimi vstavki
<andrejz> čak da probam
<andrejz> nope
<andrejz> Å¡e vedno belo
<andrejz> a lej besedilo ma modro ozadje
<andrejz> samo drugo je pa Å¡e vedno belo
<nafisa> hmmm ... resetiram program ... brb
<nafisa> ammm ... ne gre
<nafisa> sem si probala nastavit ... pa ... nej to to ...
<nafisa> grrrrrrrrrr ...
<nafisa> grem nazaj na Xchat ...
<nafisa> kje je miha ...
<nafisa> ko se pa hočem na FB chat povezat ...
<nafisa> Error getting info from Facebook
<andrejz> bbl
<miha> !g test
<Pepelka> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://test.com/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: trdi disk problem: naprava je zaposlena  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5013/new/posts/
<napsy> khm
<napsy> kdo delu z linux arm?
<Grega> napsy: a je golang.si se tvoj, ali..?
<napsy> Grega: zdaj j spet moj, ja ... sam nism se mel casa kaj ubadat s tem
<napsy> btw. pozna kdo android aplikacijo za studentske bone?
<CrazyLemon> kako misliš za študentske bone?
<napsy> da bi mi na zemljevidu pokazal kje je kaj v blizini mene
<napsy> pa cene
<nafisa> a obstaja?
<napsy> nevem, zato sprasujem
<napsy> ko sm mal brsku po marketu nism nic kj pametnega nasu
<CrazyLemon> bonacarte
<CrazyLemon> seveda obstaja..sam to ni aplikacija za študentske bone..sam app k pokaže kje jih lahk uporabiš :D
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e ena je
<CrazyLemon> futr al neki takega
<napsy> uuu hudo
<upd> to je že vnaprej določen v aplikaciji lokacije lokalov ane ?
<CrazyLemon> Å¡ojtr! :)
<CrazyLemon> upd dvomim..ker pol jih ne moreš dodat razn če spet ne updejtaš softwarea
<CrazyLemon> :)
<upd> sej zato, ker gps ne more pridobit drugega kot samo lokacije
<upd> tko da je pomojem to vnaprej določeno kje so lokali na zemljevidu
<upd> in pač updejta ko si na internetu seznam al nekak tko
<napsy> kje bi pa ta Å¡ojtr dobu
<CrazyLemon> a ga ni na marketu?
<napsy> nic ne najde
<CrazyLemon> http://tehnik.mobitel.si/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/QRmandroid-Sojter-21.png
<CrazyLemon> probaj tale qr
<CrazyLemon> tukaj pa maš opis http://tehnik.mobitel.si/m-android-sojter-tvsporedi-brez-frekvence-studentsko-oko/
<Pepelka> M:Android top 20 &#8211; Å ojter, TVsporedi, Brez frekvence, Å tudentsko Oko
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ne najde
<CrazyLemon> napsy mogoče pa ni app za android 1.6 :)
<napsy> CrazyLemon: aja, mam nov telefon :-)
<napsy> lg optimus 2x
<CrazyLemon> o fensi
<CrazyLemon> lepo da si me poslušal
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ja
<CrazyLemon> najde :)
<CrazyLemon> no vsaj meni najde
<CrazyLemon> http://www.sojter.si/sojter-qr.png
<napsy> a pa res zdj mi pa njade
<miha> tuhtam al naj tole prijavim kot napadalno stran http://www.portalcek.com/punca-pozabi-izklopiti-webcam/
<Pepelka> Punca pozabi izklopiti webcam
<miha> sam lajke zbirajo na silo
<nafisa> pa Å¡e kr neki je
<nafisa> pozabi izklopiti webcam?
<nafisa> wtf?
<Grega> jaz hocem videt video!!!
<Grega> a je naga?! a je?!
<CrazyLemon> lajkaj pa boš vidu!!!!!!
<CrazyLemon> pa welcome home..lepo da te tisti hrvati niso ubili!!
<Grega> kako naj lajkam, ce splho ne vem al lajkam
<Grega> heh, pwnd
<Grega> :>
<Grega> ahahahaha
<Grega> nigger
<CrazyLemon> wtf? :(
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<Grega> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0F9q6sh1mFs
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Girl Caught By Boyfriend&#x202c;&rlm;
 * CrazyLemon pričakoval youporn link..oh well
<nafisa> oj, Grega
<Grega> nafisa: jow jow
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Crimson Thunder: trdi disk težava  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5012/new/posts/
<nafisa> ka je, Grega ???
<nafisa> predčasne volitveeeee
<miha> haha
<miha> itk
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ti ko si bolj brihten ko js ... kako se omogoči, da lahko nekdo pride do tvojega računalnika preko oddaljene pomoči?
<nafisa> bigiiiiiiiiiii
<nafisa> BigWhale,  ti ko si bolj brihten ko js ... kako se omogoči, da lahko nekdo pride do tvojega računalnika preko oddaljene pomoči?
<nafisa> haha
<uni4dfx> nafisa dej se ti namest mene uč TiK
<uni4dfx> T_T
<nafisa> ne bom se, ubuntulo1
<nafisa> ups :D
<nafisa> uni4dfx ***
<nafisa> :D
<uni4dfx> grr
<uni4dfx> ja kdo pa se bo pol???
<nafisa> lahko mi pa vrat masiraš ... vmes, ko se učiš
<nafisa> zakaj bi se jst mogla učit TiK?
<uni4dfx> da bi Å¡la namest mene na izpit
<BigWhale> nafisa, prek oddaljene pomoci? err v windows? na pamet? nimma pojma bi moral pogledat
<nafisa> ne, ubuntu, BigWhale
<nafisa> ker ne morem do svojega kompa noter dostopat
<vatts> lp
<uni4dfx> nafisa Preferences --> Remote Desktop
<nafisa> oj, vatts
<BigWhale> aja
<nafisa> oddaljeno namizje?
<BigWhale> pa firewall to podpira?
<vatts> ka je problem već?
<nafisa> počak ... da vidim, če bo šlo
<vatts> nafisa, a nebi raje kokr oddaljene pomoči nucala VNC?
<vatts> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<Pepelka> VNC - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<vatts> uživaj =D
<nafisa> saj mam teamviewer
<vatts> ja ma za ubuntu T_T
<nafisa> ne zajebavi me, vatts
<vatts> ali obtstaja tudi za tisto?
<nafisa> kaj za tisto?
<vatts> mislu sm "obstaja tudi za linux" (teamviewer)
<vatts> huh. tehnologija napreduje, jst pa Å¡e zmeri sedim za windows XPji in za gateway nucam W2K. >.<
<nafisa> seveda obstaja!
<nafisa> če ga imam na kompu
<nafisa> !g teamviewer for linux
<Pepelka> TeamViewer Download http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/index.aspx
<vatts> d'oh
<vatts> pravim, tehnologija napreduje :))
<vatts> cajt za upgrejt, z pfsense :()
<vatts> )*
<vatts> sam se mi ne da nastavljat 8D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa preprosto :)
<CrazyLemon> sistem -> možnosti -> oddaljeno namizje
<CrazyLemon> [x] omogoči
<CrazyLemon> /say "wiiiii remote access"
<bedanc> lol
<bedanc> f*ck teamviewer
<bedanc> VNC
<upd> kolk pride tatoo ?
<upd> neke srednje velikosti ? . . ?
<vatts> <bedanc> VNC
<vatts> +1
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> upd, ma tam od 250€ dalje
<CrazyLemon> jebeš vnc
<CrazyLemon> če je pa že builtin remote access
<CrazyLemon> upd a si želiš dat gor tramp stamp??  :)))
<Grega> $1200 na miami ink :)
<upd> ok.
 * sasa84 požgečka Grega 
<Grega> w00t
<Grega> kakk mi niiiii
<Grega> jaaauuuiiiiii
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> 8:
<CrazyLemon> (:
<Grega> (.)(.)
<sasa84> oj mihc ;)
<sasa84> Grega, a šlataš moje...?
<Grega> ne morem kr napamet.. rabim neke reference
<Grega> ajde, sharing is caring!
<miha> sasa84: lp
<Grega> sasa84: HAAALOOOOO!!
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> Å¡la slikat (.) (.)..give her time
<Grega> FUCKKKKKKK!!!!!
<CrazyLemon> matr si nestrpen :/
<sasa84> evo mene
<sasa84> sorči, me ej župnik klicu no :)
<Grega> naj ti bo, ampak zdaj pa hitro fotoaparat poisci
<sasa84> Grega, jst nism nafisa no ;)
<sasa84> sm bl tako zadržano dekle
<CrazyLemon> omg nafisa a si jo slišala?
<Grega> kolk krat bolj zadzrana?
<Grega> 5, 10?
<sasa84> Grega, ne morm kle javno svojih jošk kazat no...
<CrazyLemon> lej jo k se fino dela
<Grega> ..
<Grega> saj ni javno
<Grega> javna je npr plaza
<Grega> tukaj pa smo vsi domaci
<CrazyLemon> word
<Jorky> Čer
<CrazyLemon> o jerky..buhdej
<Jorky> kako kej?
<CrazyLemon> ma evo vroče.. saša kaže svoje joške..nafisa jih pa noče
<Grega> narobe svet
<Jorky> :)
<Jorky> jah nimaš kej
<Jorky> vsaka ti jih pa tud nau pokazala
<Grega> vse se da zmenit
<Jorky> jah...dvomim
<Jorky> če bi se dal vse zment pol ne bi blo nasilja na svetu
<Jorky> pa problemov
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, zakaj bi mogla joške kazat?
<Grega> za nepomembne teme nimamo casa
<Jorky> jst tud ne vidm razloga zakaj bi jih
 * CrazyLemon dobu idejo za awesome stran! :D
<Grega> share
<Jorky> lol
<CrazyLemon> ne smem ..copyright pa to :S
<bogdanov> ooo
<CrazyLemon> pol mi boš vzel idejo in postal slaven
<CrazyLemon> js pa bom bil kle na ircu in čakal na sašine joške
<CrazyLemon> :(
<Jorky> lol
<Grega> ce si ti dobil idejo, sem jaz ze naredil :)
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> nisi
<nafisa> kake joške, CrazyLemon ??? sasa84 ??? Grega ???
<Jorky> joške so šle pa pa
<CrazyLemon> nafisa kake le?!? velike! okrogle! lepe!
<CrazyLemon> ne nujno v tem vrstnem redu
<Jorky> lahko vam pa jst svoje pokažem hahahhahahahhahaha
<nafisa> ja, ne vem, kake joške ima ...
<nafisa> sorry
<nafisa> torej ti je že pokazala slike?
<nafisa> Jorky, dej ... jst bi pa tvoje vidla
<Jorky> bom sliku pa ti pošljem heheheh
<Jorky> :D
<Grega> http://www.menstuff.org/logos/ManTits.jpg
<Jorky> sam ne zdele ker je pretemno
<Grega> da popravim vzdusje :>
<Jorky> lol
<CrazyLemon> Grega thats just sick
<CrazyLemon> :S
<Grega> vem.. zdaj se samo sasa lahko popravi sanje
<CrazyLemon> Grega IdareYou!
<nafisa> no ... dejmo ... kaki lepši nipeljčki, kot limunčičevi?
<Jorky> lol
<Jorky> hahah
<nafisa> nisem mislila, da so tile na tej sliki njegovi
<nafisa> da si ne bo kdo narobe predstavljal
<nafisa> limunko ima super nipeljčke
<Jorky> ja eni so friki of nature
<nafisa> jst svojih ne bi kazala ... nipeljčkov
<Jorky> jst tud ne svojih
<Jorky> razen privat
<Jorky> kaki luštni punci
<Jorky> heheheh
<nafisa> aa, pol odpadem
<Jorky> :)
<Jorky> ni nujno da odpadeš...
<CrazyLemon> pussies!
<Jorky> lol
<CrazyLemon> nič lol...tko to je!
<Jorky> ja zakaj jih pol ti že ne kažeš?
<CrazyLemon> ker trenutno neki downloadam
<CrazyLemon> in nimam dovolj bandwidtha :(
<Grega> jaz jih nimam :(
<CrazyLemon> :O
<CrazyLemon> no nipples???    :/
<nafisa> Grega nima nipelčkov? :((
<Jorky> ah izgovori
<Grega> http://www.motifake.com/image/demotivational-poster/small/1001/fun-bags-no-nipples-demotivational-poster-1263404183.jpg
<CrazyLemon> those are no fun bags :(
<nafisa> hahahaha
<nafisa> nit like it
<Jorky> en preblisk sm dobu medtem ko berem tele komentarje pa še vmes poslušam musko
<Jorky> sem začutu kako se je vse drastično spremenilo v pičlih 10 letih
<Grega> smo ugotovili, da si malo starejsi ze, ja..
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> ob 23:00 se začne niple hour!
<Jorky> pa ne gre se za to kolk je kdo star
<CrazyLemon> pripravte vaše niple!
<CrazyLemon> we start in 30!
<CrazyLemon> niple hourrrrrr!
<Grega> samo to bom reko... maloVoska1.jpg
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> maloVoska1.jpg + nipleHour2011.png = hotVosek.gif
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<Grega> nipleHour2011.png ?!
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> ob 23:00 se začne niple hour!
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> pripravte vaše niple!
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> we start in 30!
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> niple hourrrrrr!
<CrazyLemon> !
<Grega> :S
<Grega> sasa84!!!!!
<Grega> CrazyLemon: tja bo treba it
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> a misliš na maloVoska1.jpg.getCoordinates() ?
<Grega> sasa.getCoordinates()
<CrazyLemon> a tja
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> maloVoska1.jpg pa je tak verjetno nekje na poti
<sasa84> Grega, evo me...kaj bi rad ;)
<Grega> joske
<Jorky> lupčka
<Jorky> hehehe
<CrazyLemon> niple
<Grega> hjau
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> Jorky, govoriš zase al v imenu Grega ?
<Grega> sasa84: ne zmeni se za ostale idiote
<Grega> :>
<Jorky> zase hahahaha
<CrazyLemon> a tko Grega ...mhm..kr sam pojdi potem tja
<Grega> saj bi sel, ampak brez tebe mi ne bo vrat odprla :>
<sasa84> Jorky, ma ne vem če sva si midva glih usojena :P
<Grega> rabim te
<Grega> :>
<nafisa> sasa84, za gregata si pa prestara
 * sasa84 so všeč starejši...
<Jorky> sasa84: nevem... Å¡koda ane
<CrazyLemon> ooooh..slam and dunk :D
<sasa84> Jorky, naju bi teologija ločvala :P
<Grega> arrrrr
<nafisa> kaj pa naju, sasa84 ???
<nafisa> bi naj tud teologija ločvala?
<Grega> ko vas jebe
 * Grega myfreecams
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> haha
<sasa84> nafisa, naju pa združvala!
<nafisa> Grega, a na free cams se kažeš?
<Jorky> sasa84: a nit ko, da teologija združuje ne ločuje?
<CrazyLemon> Grega a si cheap guest al tokene tud talaš? :))
<nafisa> čak, sasa84  ... ni logike
<sasa84> Grega, kok let maš sploh?
<Grega> dam tu pa tam kaj simbolicnega
<nafisa> zakaj bi vaj pa z Jorkyjem ločevala?
<CrazyLemon> leta pa res niso važna!
<sasa84> Jorky, lej...midva se kregava že če ej Bog kompleksnost al preprostost :P
<Grega> sasa84: 28!
<Grega> :>
<nafisa> Grega je nežna dušca ... bi največ tok staro mel, ko sem jst :)
<sasa84> Grega, pol sploh nis tok star
<Jorky> sasa84: ja sam to Å¡e ne pomen, da se tko ne bi ujela :)
<sasa84> Å¡e Jorky te nese
<sasa84> Jorky, ne vem če sm tvoj tip ženske... :)
<Jorky> sasa84: ????????
<Grega> sasa84: ravno pravi za tebe sem
<CrazyLemon> Grega a te res jerky nese?? :S
<nafisa> hahahaha, sasa84
<Grega> ampak ti me ne vidis
<nafisa> sasa84, si pa zato bolj moj tip ženske
<sasa84> Grega, pa vidm jst tebe ;)
<Jorky> sasa84: ja kako pa veš kakšen je moj tip ženske če me še poznaš ne?
<nafisa> hvala bogu
<sasa84> nafisa, hvala lepa ;
<Grega> :(
<sasa84> Jorky, ja ne vem...tak filing mam...d so ti drugačne všeč ;)
 * nafisa se valja po kavču od smeha
<Jorky> sasa84: kakšne pa jan bi ble to "drugačne" po tvojem? :D
<CrazyLemon> to tudi mene zanima!
<Jorky> sasa84: itak je pa problem ker ženske vse neki po fillingu delate kar se dostkrat izkaže za napačno :D
<sasa84> Jorky, not like me :P
<nafisa> sasa84, mislim, da sem enakega mnenja kot ti ;)
<sasa84> nafisa, :))))
<Jorky> sasa84: ok, you made you point
<sasa84> ne res...se mi zdi d so ti drugačne všeč ;)
<sasa84> mislm, kwa se zdej kle peteliniš...k sm te pa pecala ap nč :P
<Jorky> ja zame to ni blo pecanje
<nafisa> Jorky, sasa84 bi te s straponom napadla :D
<Jorky> ker prek neta je lahko vsak pameten
<sasa84> Jorky, pol me pa ven povab d vidva a ne
<Grega> zanj to ni bilo pecanje, ampak bolj posiljstvo
<Grega> :>
<nafisa> haha
<Jorky> hahahhaha
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Jorky> lol
<Jorky> ja sej sm ti povedu že zakaj te nism nikol vn povabu
<Grega> i feel you
<sasa84> miha je tud fejst dec
<sasa84> Jorky, ?
<bogdanov> keste
<bogdanov> picke jajare
<Jorky> si že pozabla :D
<sasa84> bogdanov, ljubavi ;*
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov evo..niple kažemo
<Jorky> sasa84: nima veze, pozab
<nafisa> bogdanov, :****************************
<sasa84> morš sab sabo spucat Jorky ?
<Jorky> dans je baje niple night
<bogdanov> a u troje dons?
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> aja crazy
<bogdanov> u stiroje
<bogdanov> sam on bi ga rd primov
<Jorky> sasa84: saša jst mam s sabo čist ok popucan tko da to nima veze zakaj te nikol nism ven povabu
<CrazyLemon> sam da ne boš ti za mano..ker vem kaki ste vi srbi :S
<sasa84> ne morš met hkrat u pojstl srba in hrvata...to je preveč jogoslovensko :P
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> jugoslovensko
<bogdanov> sasa
<bogdanov> sj bos
<sasa84> Jorky, no, pol je pa kul :P
<bogdanov> pela
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah..takrat se vidi pravo "bratstvo i jedinstvo"
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<bogdanov> ja sam jugoslovankaaa
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> hahahahaha
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LOL
<Grega> oh, god.. dajte me samo highlightat, ko boste prisli do nipple parta...
<nafisa> jst sem tud jugoslovanka
<Grega> :)
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> Grega, a dvignem majčko?
<nafisa> mi brat skos to pod nos meče
<Jorky> lol
<nafisa> da on je slovenc, jst pa nisem
<Grega> to mi en kurac koristi
<nafisa> j sem se v SFRJ rodila
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> treba tij kurca
<bogdanov> pred nos
<bogdanov> metat
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> bogdanov, kako pa ti to veš?
<bogdanov> prevec
<bogdanov> poves
<bogdanov> na pvt
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> jst ne morem kurca metat ... btw ...
<nafisa> ker ga nimam :D
<Grega> i can verify
<bogdanov> lol?
<Grega> :)
<Jorky> nč lepo se mejte
<Jorky> jst grem spat
<nafisa> enako, Jorky
<Jorky> bye bye
<nafisa> lahko nočko
<Jorky> nočko pa kej lepega sanjej
<sasa84> nočko
<nafisa> Grega, kaj lahko ti verifajaš?
<sasa84> jst tud Å¡ibam spat...jutr spet 'Å¡iht'
<Grega> aaalooo
<sasa84> pridni bodte in cmočka vsem :****
<nafisa> oky, sasa84
<Grega> !!!!
<Grega> wtf?!
<nafisa> lepo spančkaj
<sasa84> bom ;)
<nafisa> :* na nipelčke
<nafisa> :$
<sasa84> grrrrr ;)
<Grega> $!#"&#%$&#$%#$%$#
<Grega> sasa84: iz kot si ti?
<nafisa> ne me ugriznt zdej
<bogdanov> :*
<sasa84> Grega, rakek
<sasa84> write it down!
 * sasa84 zažvali nafisa 
<nafisa> tam, ko sem jst bla v Å¡oli v naravi
<nafisa> :o
<sasa84> ooo, najs
<Grega> hm
<nafisa> kr zažvalila me je :o
 * nafisa Å¡okirana 
<nafisa> hehe
<sasa84> jaka, ful si Å¡okirana :P
<nafisa> nisem  mislila, da se bo to zgodil še preden se tadrugič vidmo :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> se zgodi :P
<CrazyLemon> a tadrugič bi jo šele šarmirala ??
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> očitno
<nafisa> ne vem, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> ne vem
<nafisa> samo ... nekaj se je zdajle premaknilo v meni
<nafisa> :$
<Grega> zolc?
<CrazyLemon> bowl movement? :S
<nafisa> imaginarni premik ...
<sasa84> nč, čafči ;)
<sasa84> predn se kej Å¡e u men premakne :P
<nafisa> nočko, sasa84  :*
<Grega> sasa84: kako urco in pol rabim do tebe :>
<sasa84> nočk ;)
<Grega> pazi se
<sasa84> Grega, s kod pa si ti?
<nafisa> Grega, jst sem na celjskem
<nafisa> do mene rabš manj ;)
<Grega> ok, se tebe vmes poberem
<nafisa> ok ;:D
<sasa84> nafisa bo zihr za...sam pol izpadeš Grega :P
<nafisa> lol
<sasa84> :D
<Grega> saj v lj jo ze ven vrzem
<sasa84> lol
<nafisa> hahaha
<Grega> v kosih
<Grega> wuahahahaha
<nafisa> a tako to ...
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84> Grega, !!!
<Grega> :)))
<sasa84> packon!
<Grega> hahahahaha
<nafisa> ja hvala pol, da bi me free peljal v LJ :D
<sasa84> nč, pridni bodte
<sasa84> ;)
<Grega> sasa84: tebe pa do obale
<nafisa> nočko, sasa84  :*
<Grega> pol pa greva s crazyjem na pir
<Grega> :)))
<sasa84> ma pust crazya
<sasa84> :P
<nafisa> Grega, kaj sem rekla o alkoholu?
<Grega> sok
<sasa84> pir s CrazyLemon al joške od sasa84 ??
<nafisa> ok :)
<sasa84> odloč se
<Grega> vse
<sasa84> nafisa bi se odločla za moje joške
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sj bo mel celo uro za joške od sasa84 !
<nafisa> on bi kr vse mel ...
<Grega> da
<Grega> do obale si pa ze v kosih
<Grega> :>>>
<nafisa> jst bi se za njene joške odločla
<sasa84> woot
<Grega> w0000t
<nafisa> Grega, lepo te prosim ... pol ti tud v kosih pristaneš
<nafisa> da se mi je kdo ne dotakne
<CrazyLemon> Å¡ele potem ko spijeva pir
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> k ga bom osebno sicirala pa sežagala
 * sasa84 feels safe
<Grega> CrazyLemon: lool
<Grega> :))))
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> nč, čaw ;) pustite me oditi :P
<Grega> ej, bmk.. jaz sem med tem mel nafiso in saso
<Grega> lahko pol delas z mano kaj hoces
<Grega> :))
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> em..that sounds so wrong
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> jah ... saške mi noben ne bo kosal
<Grega> :>>>>
<Grega> nafisa: tebe ni vec
<sasa84> nočkaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
 * sasa84 pohava vsem
<sasa84> lol
<nafisa> Grega,  kje me ni več?
<sasa84> pomaha
<nafisa> papaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Grega> sasa84: bodi v pripravljenosti
 * nafisa da lupčka sasa84 
 * sasa84 si nadene devični pas za joške...eat that!
<Grega> nafisa: ja, ni te vec.. ker se preden grem k sasi ostavim pri tebi
 * sasa84 pošilja lupčka nazaj nafisa 
<Grega> ah, pas...
<Grega> prosim te..
<sasa84> papa
<Grega> pojma nimas kaksne sile se v meni nabirajo :>
<nafisa> Grega, če bi jo razkosal ... bi te poiskala ... brez skrbi
<nafisa> pa mada bi najprej Å¡la :D
<Grega> nii tteee veeecccc
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ti bi bila nekje v ljubljanici takrat...zakaj tega ne razumeš :S
<Grega> 23:28 < CrazyLemon> Å¡ele potem ko spijeva pir
<Grega> hahahahaha :))))
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> dobro si vsekal to
<CrazyLemon> ane :D
<Grega> nafisa: ti bi med tem bila v stozicah, v enem betonskem temelju
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> to je preveč las vegas style..moraš bit inovativen..recimo da bi bila gnojilo za hmelj! :))
<Grega> never drink beer again
<nafisa> a res mislite, da sem tako Å¡voh?
<CrazyLemon> grem js gledat 'the cleaner'-ja :D
<Grega> svoh?
<nafisa> a če bi jst bla gnojilo za hmelj, ne bi več piva pil?
<Grega> dober temelj bi bila
<nafisa> hvala, Grega
<Grega> uh, no
<nafisa> zdaj sem pa žalosta
<nafisa> Grega, ni treba po mene prit
<nafisa> :'(
<Grega> hm
<Grega> ne vem ce si razumela..
<Grega> ker to ni bil predlog
<Grega> nisem vprasal ce lahko pridem ali ne... pohod se je zacel, tako da..
<nafisa> uživaj v iskanju ...
<nafisa> ;)
<Grega> to je del igre!
<nafisa> ma, ti me nauš našu niti, ko se bom v MB preselila :D
<CrazyLemon> *cough* to je tvoj prvi hint Grega !! *cough*
<Grega> golaz bom ze zvohal
<Grega> :>
<nafisa> saj ne kuham golaža vsak dan :D
<nafisa> hahaha
<Grega> ob nedeljah
<Grega> al sobotah
<nafisa> ammm ... ne?
<Grega> tiho
<nafisa> -evil :P-
<Grega> CrazyLemon: kaj ti kasljas?
<nafisa> Grega, premal sexa ... pol pa do tega pride ...
<Grega> ne bi vedel
<nafisa> ti jst povem
<nafisa> ti že kaj kašljaš?
<Grega> a jaz?
<nafisa> ja
<Grega> niti malo
<nafisa> če nč ne sexaš ... bi že mogu
<Grega> kdo se ti je pa to zlagal?
<nafisa> vidim, kako pišeš
<nafisa> ;)
<Grega> ah, to je krinka
<nafisa> čutim tvoje osamljene vibracije
<Grega> lol, a res? :)
<nafisa> jup
<Grega> tak hudo pa spet ni :)
<nafisa> jao ... ena na portalu za stike pa sex ... ustanavlja skupino za antistresni tek ... :S
<Grega> jao ...
<Grega> :))
<nafisa> Grega, kaj si se pa ti zdaj sprdnu?
<Grega> a custis kaksne vibracije spet?
<nafisa> ma, neki voham
<nafisa> pa sam ti si kle ...
<nafisa> edino, če ker un, ko spi kle ...
<Grega> ..
<nafisa> po moje si bil ti, no, Grega
<Grega> kwa cmo
<Grega> a morem it? :(
<nafisa> ni ti treba it
<nafisa> sam dej mal zlufti, no
<nafisa> pa bo čist ql
<nafisa> kam si spizdu, Grega ?
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> se sprdne, pol pa spizdi ... mislem
<nafisa> CrazyLemon je pa zdaj channel operator :)
<nafisa> ah ... ta the priest ... je spet neka SciFi
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> sj dobr
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> danes je INTERNATIONAL BODY PIERCING DAY
<nafisa> ponosna lastnica pirsinga ... pa Å¡e 2 bi mela ...
<nafisa> lažem ... 5 bi jih še mela
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-rAn0FzF30
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;(Official Video) - Dado Polumenta MC Yankoo DJ Mladja MC Stojan / JA VOLIM BALKAN - (Official Video)&#x202c;&rlm;
<bogdanov> dj si ga u rit
<nafisa> bogdanov, ne gre to tko ...
<nafisa> bi pa Å¡e 3 od t.e.h mela blizu riti, ja
<nafisa> ej, zakaj t.eh avtomatsko spremeni v the
<nafisa> ?
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> zato ks
<bogdanov> slovenka
<nafisa> na-a ... zato pa že ne
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kvas trda
<bogdanov> zezam te
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> trda sem?
<nafisa> sm misnla, da sem mehka ko putrček :D
#ubuntu-si 2011-06-28
<nafisa> nekateri ustvarjalci filmov ... zlasti fikcije ... pa res pretiravajo
<bogdanov> zakva
<nafisa> ma, dej ... si že gledu priest?
<nafisa> poglej ga ... pa boš vidu, kwa mislem
<bogdanov> sm
<bogdanov> ga
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> sj
<bogdanov> dobra
<bogdanov> hcerka
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> je, ja
<nafisa> pa pojest
<nafisa> po moje je dobra ... njena kri
<nafisa> mislim, da so mi uni vampitji ... bolj človekom podobni ... bolj všeč
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] skynet: trdi disk problem: naprava je zaposlena  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5013/new/posts/
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> nujno morm it na naslednjo parafilijo ...
<nafisa> ponavad je tam en, ko dela vampirske proteze
<nafisa> in tam jih dela zastonj
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> ti filmi so preveč predvidljivi ...
<nafisa> not like it so much
<nafisa> tale človeški vampir lepše zgleda, ko une bube :D
<nafisa> sam tale vampirček po soncu hodi ...
<nafisa> moj pa je reku, da ni sonce za vampirje
<bogdanov> ker hod
<bogdanov> po soncu
<bogdanov> a taglavn
<bogdanov> k on je
<bogdanov> cloveski vampir
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> nafisa settings -> advanced -> auto replace
<nafisa> hvala, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> sam tega nisem jst not dala
<CrazyLemon> vem
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ujko
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov
<CrazyLemon> čedo
<bogdanov> sta
<bogdanov> ima
<CrazyLemon> ni
<CrazyLemon> Å¡ta
<bogdanov> ko to
<CrazyLemon> pa pride tak trenutek..jebiga :S
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> ko to
<bogdanov> nepride
<bogdanov> pr men
<bogdanov> pr men skoz neki
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> ja, če ne drugega, ga jst motm :D
<bogdanov> sam res
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov zdej si se pa zlagal :S
<bogdanov> srbin
<bogdanov> nikad neslaze
<bogdanov> !
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> upravo se je slagao :S
<CrazyLemon> haha
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> grem
<bogdanov> spat
<bogdanov> uzivancija
<bogdanov> laku noc
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> sej js tudi grem.. ajde
<nafisa> kr spizdu mi je :o
<nafisa> lepo spi, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> nočko
<CrazyLemon> jah manj se igraj s palčko pa več se posvečaj bogdanovu pa bo!
<nafisa> ej, saj sem jo mela sam v soboto sposojeno, no!
<nafisa> mi je napisal en, da se s tem ni "obado"
<nafisa> jebote, ko v narečju pišejo ... čeprav jih razumem
<CrazyLemon> nč..slip tajm
<CrazyLemon> najt
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: kopiranje datotek je prenos  počasnejši  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5002/new/posts/
<nafisa> wiiiiiiiii ... dons si grem kupt telefon z androidom
<BigWhale> dej raj kup androida s telefonom!
<nafisa> BigWhale, ne zafrkavi Å¡e ti, no
<nafisa> aja ... to sta z limunčičem zmejena ... ko on spi, ti folk zafrkavaš
<BigWhale> jah
<BigWhale> treba no
<BigWhale> in kako si?
<nafisa> ej, pa bo ... na vlaku sem spet ...
<nafisa> na teh vlakih sem tut preživela dost ur ...
<nafisa> pol si grem telefon kupit
<nafisa> pol grem k sorodniku ene dokumente nest
<nafisa> pol grem pa pucat
<nafisa> pa ti, BigWhale ... še živiš?
<napsy> jutro
<nafisa> oj, napsy :)
<nafisa> grem js mal zadremat ...
<nafisa> pa se javim v zidanem mostu, ok?
<nafisa> papa
<napsy> ock
<nafisa> jebote internet
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: kopiranje datotek je prenos  počasnejši  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5002/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Krusi: kopiranje datotek je prenos  počasnejši  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5002/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: kopiranje datotek je prenos  počasnejši  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5002/new/posts/
<nafisa> da zdaj vidim to čudo od androida
<nafisa> ni moj sanjski telefon ... ma bomo vidli
<CrazyLemon> a si ga kupla???
<nafisa> aha
<nafisa> brat prispeval
<CrazyLemon> a nis rekla da nimaš dnarja jebelacesta
<CrazyLemon> kul..priden brat :)
<nafisa> ja, res je priden
<CrazyLemon> kaj si pa kupla?
<nafisa> LG Optimus Chat
<CrazyLemon> ne poznam :)
<CrazyLemon> hm..no ja..upam da nisi dala več  k 50€ ..ker ni vreden več :)
<nafisa> http://www.mobitel.si/telefoni-in-naprave/aparati.aspx?aid=1412&pu=0
<Pepelka> LG Optimus Chat - Mobitel, d.d.
<nafisa> je blo več kot 50
<CrazyLemon> ma pa kul baterijo :)
<nafisa> ista fora ... samo da nima pregledovalnikov datotek pa vsega sranja ... je samsung galaxy 551 ...
<nafisa> ma skor 100 € dražji
<nafisa> saj res, da ima manjše sevanje ... pa mal lepšo obliko ...
<nafisa> ma to ne more stat tolko
<CrazyLemon> mogoče bi bilo bolše pogledat rabljene :) ampak ok..what's done is done :D
<nafisa> ne, končno 1x v življenju sem hotla met nerabljen telefon
<nafisa> da se tista tuja karma ne prenese iz prvega lastnika name
<nafisa> in po 8ih letih ga res imam ...
<nafisa> wow ... z baterijo je težji
<nafisa> aha, na podatkovni kabel se fila ... zko ko Mobitel Ena
<CrazyLemon> polni se na elektriko :p
<nafisa> ma ja ... ok ... samo je ta kabel, ko je za podatkovni prenos ... hkrati tudi kabel za adapter
<nafisa> te telefone ni treba več po 16 ur filat v prvo, ne?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> lahko kr takoj uporabljaš
<krusi> sam skod pa ne :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1160-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1160-1/
<CrazyLemon> tudi ni nobene koristi :)
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu še škodi mu! ker porabiš en cikl :p
<nafisa> ok ... pol da se do konca batrija nafila pa Å¡e ene 15 minut bo ok?
<nafisa> nazadnje sem nov telefon dobila v osnovni Å¡oli
<CrazyLemon> "prav" bi bilo da ga potem izključiš..in nato ga filaš še 15min ja :)
<nafisa> saj je izključen ...
<nafisa> samo filam ga
<CrazyLemon> pa da ga na vsakih cca. 20-30 polnjenj do konca sprazniš :)
<CrazyLemon> pa baje je tudi kul da ga v teh 20-30 polnjen nikoli ne sprazniš do konca pa pol nafilaš..
<CrazyLemon> dost je tega na netu :D preber si :)
<nafisa> ammm ... kaj pomeni izpeti SD kartico? :D
<CrazyLemon> vpeti = mount
<CrazyLemon> izpeti= umount
<CrazyLemon> mal so čudni ti prevodi.. :)
<nafisa> o ja
<nafisa> še bl čudni k moji
<CrazyLemon> nč..kuhanje tajm..brb
<nafisa> dobr skuhaj!
<krusi> drgac pa,glede baterije poglej v navodila...eni proizvajalci pisejo da mors filat,eni ne..odvisno a jo oni predfilajo al kaj delajo z njo
<nafisa> v navodilih piše, kot je v vseh drugih pisalo: pri prvem polnjenju je treba baterijo popolnoma napolniti, da se tako zagotovi optimalna življenjska doba baterije
<nafisa> tam na Mobitelu so pa še rekli včasih ponavad: dejte prvič 16 ur filat ...
<krusi> :)
<krusi> jst na samsungu zdej mi je blo treba, na nokii pa ne 2 let nazaj
<krusi> tak da...better safe then sorry...cene druzga pa zamenas baterijo pod garancijsko, ce ne drzi dobr :)
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> s prstom pomaknete od leve proti desni
<nafisa> to je pol tako k iPhone?
<nafisa> baterija je garancija 6 mesecev
<nafisa> kabli pa to sranje 12
<nafisa> terminal pa 24
<krusi> pol pa v 6mesceih zamenas :)
<CrazyLemon> matr kok komplicirate :>
<nafisa> že zadnjo črtico fila :))
<nafisa> sam ... kako bom pa na ubuntuju dostopala do micro SD kartice? k tam piše, da more bit na kompu nameščen pc suite
<nafisa> hahaha ... kera dobra ... pr smsih je opomba: vsa poslana sporočila so plačljiva :D hahaha
<nafisa> http://vizita.si/clanek/novice/najbolj-smrdeci-clovek-se-ni-umil-ze-37-let.html
<Pepelka> Ne boste verjeli, koliko časa se ni umil! - Vizita.si
<nafisa> fuuuuuuuuuuujjjjjj
<yang> hehe nafisa, poznam slovenca k je enega takega guruja obiskal v varanasiju, tako da zgodba je resnicna
<nafisa> tip je slabič
<yang> mislim v indiji se nobeni stvari ne smes cuditi
<nafisa> pač ne more met fantka
<nafisa> kaj naj zdaj
<nafisa> pol pa naserjejo boge ljudi, da trpijo
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ne rabiš nobenga suita no..reku sm ti...ne kompliciraj :>
<nafisa> če pa kliknem v Računalnik na android ...
<nafisa> pa nič ne odpre
<CrazyLemon> em..ko priklopiš telefon na računalnik
<CrazyLemon> te ponavadi vpraša kaj želiš
<nafisa> ok ... bom pol Å¡e 1x
<CrazyLemon> daš potegneš dol notifications
<CrazyLemon> -daš
<CrazyLemon> a gre???
<CrazyLemon> neki dolg to traja :D
<nafisa> saj ga Å¡e nisem, no
<CrazyLemon> kaj čakaš?
<nafisa> bom pol to
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pol če lahko zdej?
<nafisa> neko poročilo pišem
<nafisa> eeee ... mi je kr odprlo SD kartico
<nafisa> samo ... kaj pa če hočem do imenika dostopat?
<nafisa> al pa interneta?
<nafisa> brrrrrrr
<CrazyLemon> kakega imenika jebelacesta ?
<CrazyLemon> in za internet maš v nastavitvah
<nafisa> pa sms-ov :)
<CrazyLemon> đizs ejč krajst :)
<CrazyLemon> 1. zakaj za vraga bi hotla dostopat do smsov prek PCja
<nafisa> lej ... samsunga sem samo priklopila ... pa mi je pokazalo gor pri internetu, da se lahko povežem gor
<CrazyLemon> 2. imenik se sinhronizira z googleom torej je na internetu - check your gmail
<nafisa> zakaj za vraga ne bi hotla, CrazyLemon ???
<CrazyLemon> 3. reku sm ti da imaš za internet v nastavitvah - glej brezžične nastavitve..spodaj piše "Tethering"
<CrazyLemon> 1.1. ker je nonsense ? kaj je point branja smsov na pcju? sej ne moreš odpisat na pcju
<CrazyLemon> 1.1.1. lahko če imaš google voice..ampak ti tega nimaš
<nafisa> ne moreš odpisat preko računalnika?
<nafisa> od kdaj pa to????
<nafisa> jst sme to delala 4 leta
<CrazyLemon> od prvega januarja 2011 !
<nafisa> zdej si pa lahko dam gor musko
<nafisa> :))
<nafisa> zdej mi piše skos na telefonu, naj izklopim polnilnik
<CrazyLemon> http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile/texty-for-android-sync-send-receive-sms-on-your-computer/
<Pepelka> Texty For Android - Sync, Send & Receive SMS On Your Computer
<CrazyLemon> enjoy
<Sky[x]> kaj je proces in kaj je program ?
<Sky[x]> kaj bi vi rekl :D
<CrazyLemon> program ob zagonu ustvari nov proces :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> a misl[ da bi bil tak odgovor peeru vsec, sej se spomns da je blo to na izpitu ane ? :P
<CrazyLemon> ne spomnem se :)
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi pa da je bila razlika med procesom pa threadi :)
<CrazyLemon> oz. nitkami..karkoli že :)
<Sky[x]> aja
<Sky[x]> razlika med programom in procesom je blo ja
<Sky[x]> proces je program, ki se izvaja
<Sky[x]> kaj pa program je pa skupek kode ki ne dela nic dokler ga ne spravimo v proces ? :D
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če..ker ne moreš ti met program ki laufa brez procesa
<CrazyLemon> torej vsak program ustvari svoj proces
<CrazyLemon> in ja..program je skupek kode :)
<Sky[x]> sem vredu pol povedov al ne ? :)
<CrazyLemon> čudno si povedal..mogoče ti bo dal kako točko :D
<Sky[x]> kaj bi pa druzga pvoedal v cem se program razliuje od procesa ?
<Sky[x]> in obratno
<Sky[x]> aja sej res
<Sky[x]> proces je izvajanje individualneg prgorama
<Sky[x]> to sem se pa ucer naucu :D
<Sky[x]> pa proces je sledljiv
<Sky[x]> pa za vsak rpogram se ustvari nvo proces
<Sky[x]> to so tocke kaj je proces
<CrazyLemon> no ne samo  za vsak program.. :)
<Sky[x]> tole kar sem napisal je iz slajdov :>
<CrazyLemon> pol veš da v slajdih piše da tudi ko se uporabnik prijavi da se ustvari nov proces
<CrazyLemon> da proces lahko tudi ustvari več podprocesov
<CrazyLemon> etc.
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> p
<Sky[x]> j[
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> to so razlogi za ustvarjanja procesov, ko se user prijavi recimo
<napsy> program lahko ima vec procesov
<Sky[x]> vprasanje je bil
<Sky[x]> kaj je razlika medprocesom in programom ? sedaj pa vasi odgovori poslusam hehe
<CrazyLemon> napsy mene pa zanima a lahk program laufa brez da zalaufa svoj proces? če si kje zasledil :)
<napsy> http://www.geekinterview.com/question_details/18526
<Pepelka> Difference between a process and a program - Operating System
<napsy> CrazyLemon: mmm ne
<napsy> a process is a progam in execution
<napsy> a program is a series of instructions to perform a particulat task
<CrazyLemon> no upal sem da bo kak zanimiv odgovor v smislu 'ja samo če ..' :D     ampak ok...predvideval sem da ne :D    tnx
<napsy> ko se program izvrsi se ustvari nov proces
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> razporejanje se nanasa na nitke, lastnistvo virov pa na procese :P\
<napsy> razporejanje cesa?
<napsy> resorsov?
<Sky[x]> sam slajde berem :D
<Sky[x]> in naslov je proces ali nitka
<Sky[x]> in potem pise tist kar sem napisal :)
<napsy> arr, ker grdi izraz
<Sky[x]> en slajd prej je pa dve znacilnosti procesa
<Sky[x]> pa sta nastese te dve lastnosti
<napsy> kak naslov?
<napsy> pomnilniski?
<Sky[x]> naslov slajda :P
<napsy> aja
<napsy> heg
<napsy> heh
<Sky[x]> uci se uci se sine :D
<napsy> naah
<napsy> mam te procese pa niti ze cez glavo :-)
<Sky[x]> gege
<kubanc> a kdo ve kako nazgem nazaj wireless na prenosniku brez gumbov...
<kubanc> diodica mi sveti na prenonsniku, a vendar wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any
<kubanc>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<kubanc>           Tx-Power=off
 * CrazyLemon nima pojma :)
<CrazyLemon> verjetno kak bit zamenjaš nekje v /proc/
<kubanc> rfkill list
<kubanc> phy0: Wireless LAN
<kubanc> 	Soft blocked: no
<kubanc> 	Hard blocked: yes
<kubanc> krneki...
<CrazyLemon> wtf?
<kubanc> sudo rmmod -f ath5k             sudo rfkill unblock all             sudo modprobe ath5k
<kubanc> samo morm jst zdej najdet kater driver mam jst
<kubanc> da ga dam notr namesto ath5k
<zgaga> Kdo od vas tukaj dela al pa pozna koga ko dela podobe spletnih strani z gimpom?
<zgaga> al pa z inkscapeom
<kubanc> zgaga, kaksne podobne strani?
<kubanc> aja podobr
<kubanc> podobe
<kubanc> narobe prebral
<kubanc> povej, kaj te muci?
<CrazyLemon> kubanc lshw -c network | grep driver :)
<CrazyLemon> al pa lsmod | grep "vstavi_pravi_string"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<kubanc> b43 driver
<Sky[x]> u sej res se zdj nism zrihtov unih subcategory za ubuntu.si :>
<zgaga> nic, samo zanima me ce se splaca ucit gimpa, drugace pa bom prisiljen uporabljat photoshop
<kubanc> lahko tud z gimpom naredis..
<Sky[x]> zgaga photoshop pa se na jabucka prebases in si zmagv :P
<kubanc> :D
<Sky[x]> steve jobs prav da je treba sirt religijo al kva ze :D
<kubanc> kubanc, just did chuck norris attack on a fly :D. instant death :D
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] preberi si tist skrci.me link :)
<kubanc> b43-phy1 ERROR: FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY (Analog 15, Type 15, Revision 255)
<kubanc> [184260.789871] b43: probe of ssb0:0 failed with error -95
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e posebi tist POZOR tekst :D
<kubanc>  Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PL, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]
<CrazyLemon> hah! dobu album od connect-a.. <3 :D
<Sky[x]> a ?
<CrazyLemon> b :)
<zgaga> ce hocem odpret sp za izdelavo spletnih strani, a rabim met posebej poslovni prostor oz ce to zahteva obrtna zbornica?
<zgaga> to bi lahko bil problem ce zivis recimo v bloku
<Grega> ne smes spja odpirat za izdelavo spletnih strani!
<zgaga> ?
<Grega> :))
<upd> poslovni prostor ? pomojem da ga ne morejo zahtevati, sp imaš lahko tudi če v garaži delaš.
<Sky[x]> zgaga: ne rabis kolega zvi v bloku pa ma na naslov od bloka
<zgaga> Sky[x]: Ka stanuje v istih prostorih, kot ima obrt?
<CrazyLemon> ne rabiš met poslovni prostor..lahk si tam kjer živiš :)
<Sky[x]> ne
<Sky[x]> spletne strani dela
<Grega> ne ne ne, ne smes!
<bogdanov> aja?
<andrejz> evo crazylemon
<andrejz> ena novica zate
<CrazyLemon> andrejz kje kje kje
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Trg brskalnikov v prvi polovici 2011  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5014/new/posts/
<angelcek> kje ste banda
<angelcek> :)
<CrazyLemon> oh andrejz <3  :$
<Grega> kdo zna tu hrvasko?
<andrejz> :)
<CrazyLemon> o/
<Grega> e, sine
<Grega> mi bos prevedel en mail?
 * angelcek kicks grega
<CrazyLemon> bom se potrudu
<angelcek> lemon je pa itag capac:D
<Grega> oooo angelcek!
<Grega> ki si ti, jebote
<angelcek> upras kje me ni blo
<angelcek> :D
<Grega> na aljaski?
<angelcek> no ja
<angelcek> :D
<angelcek> sm biu pa po celi eu
<angelcek> :)
<Grega> CrazyLemon: pol pa samo eno stvar dokoncam, pa ga napisem.. potem te bom pa prosil
<CrazyLemon> Grega aja ti bi rad da tvoj mail iz slo -> hr ?
<Grega> tako
<CrazyLemon> uh..sm upal da bo iz hr -> slo :D
<Grega> ah
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok.. bodo že razumeli :D
<Grega> to bi znal jaz tud
<angelcek> in ti grega? si razsiru trg na brate hrvate?
<angelcek> :D
<nafisa> ta telefon sploh ni tako slab ...
<nafisa> samo še irca si morm gor inštalirat
<nafisa> kdo je pa tole nebeško bitje?
<Grega> angelcek: upras raje kje nisem.. :P
<angelcek> bih
<angelcek> :D
<Grega> v tazikistanu
<Grega> tadz*
<CrazyLemon> nafisa seveda ni..če je pa android gor :)
<angelcek> se mi je zdelo da si nek terorist
<nafisa> ammm ... CrazyLemon ... ti ko se na to spoznaš ... mi še poveš, kako se irca gor naštela, prosim?
<Grega> zdaj je borba za vodjo, se splaca potrudit
<CrazyLemon> nafisa si odkrila market? če ja - čemu me sprašuješ :D
<andrejz> nafisa kaj si pa nabavla?
<nafisa> nisem ga še našla
<nafisa> andrejz, kar si priporočal
<nafisa> sam ne najdem "*"
<Grega> andrejz: a si me ti vprasal, ce sem jaz Grega P.?
<andrejz> :)
<Grega> nekdo na a je bil..
<andrejz> ja
<CrazyLemon> nafisa android irc je kul..sam je plačljiv :)
<Grega> andrejz: nisem
<CrazyLemon> nisi? :S
<andrejz> @grega: ok
<nafisa> a da je? hmmm
<Grega> sem Grega J iz Miklavza
<Grega> :P
<CrazyLemon> kdo je pol grega p ?  low key? :)
<nafisa> Grega, kaj sem pa pol jst?
<Grega> :S
<CrazyLemon> nafisa drugač pa slo-android.si :)
<CrazyLemon> zadnje čase je to warez stran..in ne normalen forum :)
<angelcek> kaj je razlika med ciganom in romom?
<angelcek> :)
<CrazyLemon> eden je v evropskem parlamentu drug pa ni?
<angelcek> ne
<angelcek> cigo je v taborju rom pa v sskj -u :)
<Grega> tabor :>
<Grega> eh, ne :>
<Grega> lol, nevermind :>
<nafi2> wiiiii
<nafi2> lajk it
<nafi2> to zrihtala ... zdaj pa dalje
<CrazyLemon> hekerka taprava!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> dej ne jebi
<nafisa> :)
<nafisa> skos me s tem zafrkavaš
<CrazyLemon> čemu potreba po taki pretirani vulgarnosti? :S
<nafisa> me mal spominjaš na enga majmuna, k je napisu, da je sheku openoffice ... ko si ga je z neta potegnu :D
<upd> kolk je una marela na morju za en dan
<CrazyLemon> na takega n00ba te spominjam?
<CrazyLemon> zdej si me pa kr konkretno užalila
<nafisa> ja, če pa isto mutiš ... da sem hekerka ...
<CrazyLemon> upd marela na morju za en dan?  hm?
<nafisa> ko si samo inštaliram nekej
<CrazyLemon> misliš senčnik ?
<upd> CrazyLemon; DA
<CrazyLemon> odvisno
<upd> piran
<CrazyLemon> portorož - ni mal
<nafisa> nisem te pa hotla užalit
<CrazyLemon> a v piranu je sploh kaka plaža?
<upd> \o/
<nafisa> kje je pa simonov zaliv?
<CrazyLemon> izola
<nafisa> aaaa
<nafisa> hvala za info ...
<upd> no povprečje
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem ..5-7€ recimo :)
<upd> 5€
<upd> hm ok ql super
<nafisa> v na slovenski obali sem do sedaj bila na plaži samo v izoli :D
<nafisa> pa v kopru sem se sprehajala
<CrazyLemon> upd js sm bil že v izoli, kopru pa ankaranu...sam to že doooolg nazaj :)
<nafisa> kaj je že "ulca" ...
<nafisa> pristaniška
<nafisa> k sem bla pri lei
<CrazyLemon> upd drugač pa..piran mi ne zveni kot mesto z lepo plažo :)
<upd> sj imate un avtobus k zastonj fura naokoli ane
<upd> ?
<CrazyLemon> mmm..ne..ni takega..po kopru vozi vlakec for free
<CrazyLemon> bus pa ne vem
<CrazyLemon> grem fotra prašat
<CrazyLemon> moment
<upd> aja hm
<upd> ok
<Sky[x]> bus voz4free pa sam po piranu :D
 * nafisa vesela, ko si je porihtala irc na telefonu :))
<Sky[x]> in ker irc mas zdj ?
<nafisa> androirc
<nafisa> al kaj je že
<nafisa> najprej sem hotla irssi dat ...
<CrazyLemon> no fotr je povedal to kar je Sky[x] ...samo po piranu je 4 free :)
<nafisa> ma sem rekla, da je vseen
<upd> aja ok super thanks :)
<nafisa> a to je tak bus, ko je v BTC v LJ?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kak je v btc..sam tale je predvidevam tist minibus
<upd> nekaj takega
<nafisa> ja, v BTC je minibus
<upd> mja isto je v btcju
<CrazyLemon> upd sj drugač itak ne moreš se vozit po piranu..k je zapornica :)
<nafisa> pol je piran velik za en ljubljanski BTC?
<nafisa> :P
<upd> aja, no sj se ne bom fural, sam dol mam hostel
<upd> pa sm hotu kak dan iz pirana
<CrazyLemon> upd em..sj vozi bus vsak dan v portorož/izolo/koper
<CrazyLemon> pa ni drag :)
<upd> kolk je to ni drag ?
<upd> :D
<CrazyLemon> uh..ne vem lih cene
<upd> vem kar se obale tiče je vse drago ponavad :P
<CrazyLemon> čak grem fotra spet prašat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> da te ne bo zašamaril, k nč ne veš
<upd> :)
<CrazyLemon> ah lepo te prosim :)
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..cca. 3€
<CrazyLemon> piran - koper
<upd> haha :)
<upd> hehe okey kr ql bo ja :) hvala
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa..sj veš da v piranu nekje moraš pustit avto ? in upam da veš da piran ma kr draga parkirišča? :)
<upd> CrazyLemon; sj tastari od punce peljejo dol, tk da ne bova imela avta, glih iz tega razloga ja :)
<CrazyLemon> ahhh..pol pa btk :D
<upd> heh upam da me bo mal ja :P
<CrazyLemon> jah..hostel..ne vem no..ponavadi v hostlih jih je več v sobi
<CrazyLemon> razn če nisi sramežljiv
<CrazyLemon> :))
<upd> heh, eh ne sama bova
<nafisa> ok, ne morem za zvonjenje dat dance with pijama :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa zakaj ne?
<nafisa> se mi bo kdo smeju :D
<nafisa> ampak imam edino to gor na telefonu
<nafisa> pa "jaz sem nor"
<CrazyLemon> and you care..because? :)
<nafisa> pol bom dala sadomasoquista raj :D
<nafisa> sam morm Å¡e prenest
<nafisa> waw ... vsaj en, ko se mi je zahvalu, da spremljam  njegovo stran na twitterju :D
<CrazyLemon> weirdo!
<Sky[x]> http://www.livestream.com/podjetnikanoc
<Sky[x]> smeh :P
<Pepelka> podjetniška noč - live streaming video powered by Livestream
<nafisa> kdo so tile, Sky[x] ???
<nafisa> je pa lepa slika
<nafisa> mater, mu jezik laufa
<CrazyLemon> če je podjetnik
<nafisa> drkajzmano.si
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> Sky[x], kje si ti to našu? :D
<CrazyLemon> tale nima pojma
<nafisa> crkavam od smeha
<nafisa> fukni-se-na-glavo.com
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<Sky[x]> nafisa: poznamo se s folkom
<nafisa> aja
<sasa84> sam an hitr pozdravm...Å¡ibam spat ;)
<sasa84> pridni bodte
<sasa84> nočka ;)
<nafisa> ne me j**** ... jst sem na fabjanijevi žvela
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzOp7yBhrqI    kvaaaaaaaj :D
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Top ModeLi&#x202c;&rlm;
<Grega> CrazyLemon: kr to mi prevedi, ne bom kompliciral kar mam vsega poln kurac :) "Podravljen Davor, kako si? Kaj ste se dogovorili na sestanku? Lep pozdrav,"
<Grega> Gregor
<Grega> ah, jebiga.. to se sam znam verjetno :>
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> 120min ti je rablo za em.. 3 stavka? :>
<Grega> ma ne, neke druge stvari delam
<CrazyLemon> dj pust myfreecams medtem k delaš :D
<Grega> ej, a zanima kdo da bi http://efair4u.com/ predstavil v slo? imajo baje 60.000 strank po celem balkanu in sedaj iscejo predstavnistvo v sloveniji
<Pepelka> efair4u  > Virtual Fair
<CrazyLemon> flaaaaaaashhhhhhhh :S
<Grega> ..
<CrazyLemon> torej boš tist sam al ne?
<Grega> ne
<Grega> ne bom se zajebaval s tem
<CrazyLemon> mislim prevod
<CrazyLemon> ne efair
<Sky[x]> kaj je to sploh grega
<Grega> aja... torej.. bog davor, kako si? sta ste se dogovorili na sestanku? pozdrav,
<Grega> grega
<Grega> ?
<Grega> a je sta al sto
<CrazyLemon> a sta vidva na ti al vi ? :)
<bogdanov> lol
<Grega> Sky[x]: gre se za virtualn stant (stojnico)
<Grega> ti
<CrazyLemon> no pol je kul..sam sestanku = sastanku
<CrazyLemon> pa kr Å¡ta je :)
<Grega> tnx
<CrazyLemon> np
<CrazyLemon> brb
<Grega> pizda se mi ze mesa od dela :S
<nafisa> a ma kdo kle mojo telefonsko? naj me pokliče, da vidm, kako mi zvoni :D
<upd> You must be able to swim neee wipeout odpade :(
<Sky[x]> nafisa je hotla rect da vid kako ji vibrira :P
<nafisa> Sky[x], to že vem
<nafisa> ma je blo prej eno čudno zvonjenje
<Sky[x]> nafisa: ker client mas na mobitelu pol za irc?
<nafisa> androirc
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lf4S0EA0ABI&feature=player_detailpage#t=56s
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Krastać ekipa gre s Supro v Kanegro&#x202c;&rlm;
<upd> kak je naslov tega komada
<nafisa> jst Å¡e kr crkavam na tisti strani
<nafisa> mam pa en problem!
<nafisa> na takalih flash livestreamih ... ko pišem ...
<nafisa> mi kd skače stran dol
<nafisa> mama ti je peder :D
<Sky[x]> lol
<Sky[x]> ln
<bedanc> js tko enmu: ti si pička - on men: mtka ti je pička
<bedanc> :)
#ubuntu-si 2011-06-29
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<CrazyLemon> uu google dobu temno orodno vrstico :)
<bedanc> že kr ene par dni jo ma :)
<CrazyLemon> pri meni ne :)
<bedanc> zanimivo :P
<CrazyLemon> nč nenavadnega..cache pač..pa mogoče je na IG pršlo z zamudo :)
<bedanc> al majo pa po lokaciji
<bedanc> slovenci dobite kasnej
<bedanc> :)
<bedanc> tko kt pr fb
<bedanc> ne vem če ma cache dost veze kle, pr normalnem refreshu bi ti jo spremenil
<CrazyLemon> ja na to sm pomislu Å¡e posebi zato ker mi refresha novice na IG..ampak kdo ve :)
<CrazyLemon> 	National Geographic Amish on Break
<CrazyLemon> haha..tole pa je must see
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bedanc> dj link
<bedanc> :P
<CrazyLemon> google it
<bedanc> !g National Geographic Amish on Break
<Pepelka> Amish on Break | National Geographic Channel http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/episode/amish-on-break-6449/Overview
<bedanc> ma dej bogi so :P
<nafisa> oj, bedanc
<bedanc> oj, nafisa
<nafisa> kak si?
<bedanc> tak tak, kak ti
<bogdanov> ooo
<napsy> jutro
<upd> !t auto sl Петре Ѓорѓиоски
<Pepelka> Petre ǵorǵioski
<CrazyLemon> wow..to je 4. leto odkar sm na amisu :o
<upd> :)
<upd> pr nas smo bli že na siolu, tušu, amisu t2.. siol še vedno najbolši :)
<kubanc> ua!
<Wasted> woooouuuu
<[b-e-e-r]> :) ..
<[b-e-e-r]> :) ..
<[b-e-e-r]> kaj mamo tu?
<[b-e-e-r]> vsi spite?
<[b-e-e-r]> Weißes Fleisch!
<kubanc> fresh?
<CrazyLemon> flash?
<kubanc> m.a.s.h.?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1162-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities (Marvell Dove)  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1162-1/
<kubanc> a je mel kdo kdaj probleme printat iz virtualbox win XP sistem na shared printer ubuntu OS?
<upd> kako bi pogledal na garmina kere mape so gor
<CrazyLemon> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/dogodki-in-obvestila/mladenic-iz-ljubljane-pridrzan-zaradi-goljufije-z-mobilniki-iphone.html?RSSa647e61a1d8fe23e61d377ebb4a0988c
<Pepelka> Mladenič iz Ljubljane pridržan zaradi goljufije z mobilniki iPhone
<CrazyLemon> mislim..tale tudi ni najbl brihten
<nafisa> naš net ne dela pa sem kar na sosedovga udrla :D
<nafisa> zdaj mi pa tele maha
<CrazyLemon> HEKERKA!!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, a me loh ne zafrkavaš?
<nafisa> pliiiiiiiiiiizzzzzzzz
<CrazyLemon> ne :(
<upd> kako si pa udrla ?
<CrazyLemon> thunderbird 5 je super fast kar se tiče zagona :)
<nafisa> jah, kako... izbereš, kam se hočeš povezat ... klikneš ... pa te za geslo vpraša ... pol pa probavaš imena gostiln iz okolice :D
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, telefon je treba baterijo kolk spraznt?
<nafisa> da se ugasne?
<CrazyLemon> ne tega delat nafisa :)
<CrazyLemon> vsakih 20-30 polnjenj sprazni do konca
<nafisa> vprašam ...
<CrazyLemon> drugač se pa ugasne 20-30min po tem ko je 0%
<CrazyLemon> včasih še več
<nafisa> ko mi piše: priključi na napajanje
<CrazyLemon> to piše že pri 15%
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> 18ih
<CrazyLemon> dej si gor batterylife widget
<CrazyLemon> pa boš mela lep pregled nad %
<nafisa> aha ... ok
<nafisa> iščem
<nafisa> jao ... anjdet to
<CrazyLemon> a je tko težko?
<CrazyLemon> search 'batterylife' -> tap & tap & tap
<CrazyLemon> ouila..batterylife widget
<CrazyLemon> emm
<CrazyLemon> išči "batterylife widget"
<CrazyLemon> je dost bolše :D
<CrazyLemon> in spodaj pod imenom 'BatteryLife' mora pisat 'CurveFish'
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> al pa kr direkt iščeš  "curvefish" :)
<nafisa> pod curvefish ni nobenga widgeta za baterijo
<nafisa> al je to power control?
<CrazyLemon> kerga androida maš gor?
<CrazyLemon> ni to power control
<nafisa> ne, to ni to
<nafisa> 2.2 mam
<CrazyLemon> no js tudi na telefonu mam 2.2
<CrazyLemon> in dobim tole
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/snap20110629_161109.png
<nafisa> ne, meni tega ne pokaže
<nafisa> e ... sem si naštelala enega
<nafisa> kaj potem pri 5%ih dam na napajanje?
<CrazyLemon> lahko tudi prej :)
<nafisa> aha ... hvala
<CrazyLemon> js mam zdej 1% :D
<nafisa> ammm ... zdej mi pa ni treba prav widgeta gor na namizju met ... ko sem inštalirala, se mi je takoj baterijica s procenti v kotu pokazala
<kubanc> a se je kdo ze ubadal z printanjem iz vritualbox windows XP na ubuntu os preko omrezja?
<CrazyLemon> not me
<CrazyLemon> "i think rock music is considered evil"    haha
<CrazyLemon> tile amiši so pa hecni :D
<kubanc> http://funwithlinux.wordpress.com/2009/05/22/sharing-ubuntu-host-printer-with-windows-xp-running-in-virtualbox/
<Pepelka> Sharing Ubuntu &#8220;host&#8221; printer with Windows XP running in VirtualBox &laquo; Fun with Linux
<kubanc> tole je pomahalo :d
<CrazyLemon> sam da je pomahalo! :D
<nafisa> mamamija :D
<nafisa> ej, samo youtube na telefonu ima pa bolj čisto sliko, kot je na mojem kompu"
<nafisa> !
<CrazyLemon> zato ker je slika manjša :)
<nafisa> ja, to že vem, da je ... sam kaj velik pa spet ni, veš ...
<nafisa> sploh na temlem mojem netbooku nimam velkega okna za predvajanje YT
<CrazyLemon> je kr dost manjša :)
<CrazyLemon> naredi screenshot
<CrazyLemon> ter nato v gimpu zmeriš kok je velika
<CrazyLemon> in primerjaš z velikostjo zaslona na tel.
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> ne velikostjo..ampak s piksli :)
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/39609_h6chy/zaCL.png
<CrazyLemon> 1024px × 600px    ?
<nafisa> 444x240
<nafisa> mam okenček od predvajanja
<CrazyLemon> ja
<nafisa> telefon pa ... grem pogledat
<nafisa> 640 x 480 točk
<nafisa> je telefon
<CrazyLemon> nehi no
<CrazyLemon> 320x480 je
<CrazyLemon> telefon ma 206.03 PPI
<nafisa> http://www.mobitel.si/telefoni-in-naprave/aparati.aspx?aid=1412&pu=0
<Pepelka> LG Optimus Chat - Mobitel, d.d.
<nafisa> ni nujno, da je tok
<nafisa> pač največja ločljivost je to
<nafisa> 240 x 320 točk
<nafisa> tolk je pa ekran
<nafisa> :))
<CrazyLemon> js gledam tega http://www.gsmarena.com/lg_optimus_chat_c550-3837.php
<Pepelka> LG Optimus Chat C550 - Full phone specifications
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok..moram še enkrat ppi računat :S
<CrazyLemon> telefon 142.86 PPI
<CrazyLemon> tole pa naj bi bil netbook 83.53 PPI
<nafisa> no ...
<CrazyLemon> čeprav mal dvomim da tale GIMP prav računa te diagonale :D
<nafisa> saj jst nisem v gimpu gledala
<CrazyLemon> ampak vseen ima telefon več pixlov per inch :)
<CrazyLemon> torej ..bl čista slika
<nafisa> sicer pa vseen ... na telefonu lepš zgleda ... pa skor enako velikost imam ...
<CrazyLemon> kako je lahk skor enaka velikost če je pa 120pixlov manjša :)
<nafisa> skor!
<nafisa> ti maš tut skor en metr douzga :P
<CrazyLemon> you wish!
<nafisa> želim si glih ne ...
<nafisa> bi blo pa zanimivo za videt :D
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/39438_6bpyf/DSCN3160.JPG
<nafisa> a sva si kej podobna? :D
<CrazyLemon> zelo
<nafisa> v čem?
<bogdanov> sta ima
<CrazyLemon> oba obožujeta ketne pa oba sta v podrejenem položaju
<zgaga> :>
<nafisa> ja no
<nafisa> sem mislila ... glede videza
<nafisa> oj, bogdanov
<nafisa> :*
<dezman> a mi lahko nekdo pove kako usposobiti bluethoot za prenosnik
<CrazyLemon> a ti sveti lučka za BT?
<CrazyLemon> a ti ubuntu prepozna BT?
<CrazyLemon> če ja ..inštaliraj BlueMan :)
<dezman> sploh ne prižge bluetooth mam tut blueman
<CrazyLemon> pol bo treba guglat :D
<CrazyLemon> dezman https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Pepelka> BluetoothSetup - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<CrazyLemon> lejtr
<upd> juhuhu
<upd> ma kdo kej narodne na disku ?
<frojnd> jow
<frojnd> pozna kdo kako stacuno k posilajo tut v slovenijo. amazon.de nazalost elektronke ne posilja
<frojnd> nasu sm tole stacuno: http://www.advancedmp3players.co.uk/shop/Headphones.6/MEElectronics.412/M6-BK/MEElectronics_M6_Stylish_Sound_Isolating_Sports_Headphones.4536.html edin problem je da je postnina vec k so same slusalke :D
<Pepelka> Advanced MP3 Players MEElectronics M6 Stylish Sound Isolating Sports Headphones
<upd> Ne
<Grega> frojnd: http://s.dealextreme.com/search/Headphones ? :)
<Pepelka> Headphones - DealExtreme
<CrazyLemon> ipv6 ne worka!
<upd> ježeš
<CrazyLemon> i know!
<CrazyLemon> peče!
<nafisa> kr neki
<nafisa> tajnica pozabla placat racun za net
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<CrazyLemon> in so vam izklopli net ?
<upd> taka tajnica bi pr men tkoj letela.
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> logicno
<CrazyLemon> sej ti ne izklopijo če enkrat pozabiš :)
<nafisa> saj bo letela
<nafisa> brez skrbi
<CrazyLemon> pa p.s. zato obstajajo trajniki :)
<nafisa> za en mesec za nazaj se placuje
<nafisa> ma daj, ce pa same kure dobiva
<CrazyLemon> js pa sm danes dosegu najvišjo hitrost! 43.1km/h !
<CrazyLemon> :$
<nafisa> ena je zadnjic 5 oglasov na bolho dajala z
<nafisa> 6 ur
<upd> CrazyLemon; dost hitr drkaš svaka ti čast
<CrazyLemon> upd vaje dela mojstra!
<CrazyLemon> in mojster dela hitr vajo
<CrazyLemon> !!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> vaja dela mojstra, če mojster dela vajo :)
<upd> !t sl en jem
<Pepelka> jem
<upd> !t en sl eat
<Pepelka> jesti
<upd> !t en sl eating
<Pepelka> prehranjevanja
<upd> xd
<CrazyLemon> !t sl en dražen jé sladoled
<Pepelka> Drazen ice cream
<CrazyLemon> :S
<CrazyLemon> "Iscemo programerja ki zna programirati v RSS" ??????
<Sky[x]> lol
<zgaga> wtf
<CrazyLemon> nč fantje
<CrazyLemon> se bo treba naučit programirat v RSS
 * CrazyLemon pribije sedovsek-a na stol... stay!
<sedovsek> Thumbs up.
<sedovsek> Prenosnik mi vsake tolk "zaspi"...
<sedovsek> Nism navajen tega colloquy programa...
<CrazyLemon> mac pač :S
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sedovsek> Priznam :/ :P
<frojnd> A kdo tle kodira javo
<upd> javo se da kodirat uuu :D
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Wpf-zAeSwM&feature=share
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;gverilec birko from slovenia&#x202c;&rlm;
<Grega> hm
<Grega> na novem googlu je poleg searcha mikrofon
<Grega> in ko ga kliknes lahko poves besedilo in ga napise v search box
<Grega> ampak nikjer ne rabis dat dovoljenja, da lahko chrome uporablja tvoj mikrofon
<Grega> kar v bistvu pomeni, da lahko kr cel cas snemajo vse kar se dogaja?
#ubuntu-si 2011-06-30
<CrazyLemon> Grega a daš kje dovoljenje za uporabo tipkovnice?
<CrazyLemon> a to pomeni da ves čas logirajo pritiske tipk? :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1149-2: Firefox regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1149-2/
<nafisa> ahoj
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<nafisa> samo pozdravim
<nafisa> nimam veliko prenosa vec
<nafisa> samo se ene 20 mega ta mesec
<CrazyLemon> ta mesec se konča jutri
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> lol ... saj smo zadnjega haha
<nafisa> pol pa ni panike
<CrazyLemon> weirdo :>
<nafisa> gledam film
<nafisa> ni slab
<nafisa> true grib
<nafisa> al neki tazga
<CrazyLemon> grit*
<nafisa> a, hvala na popravku
<nafisa> tale foncic pa ni tako slab
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne uporabljaš netbook ter net prek telefona? :)
<nafisa> hitro se tipka
<nafisa> ma ... na tistem gledam film
<nafisa> si ga ze gledu?
<nafisa> od pike nogavicke konj nastopa
<nafisa> spet mi net mrknil?
<CrazyLemon> sm gledu true grit ja
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> si vidu konjicka?
<CrazyLemon> verjetno sm
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedu :>
<nafisa> tak bel je ... s crnimi pikami
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že pri konjih
<nafisa> dolgcas odvisnici od interneta
<nafisa> hehe
<CrazyLemon> kje je alyosha
<nafisa> nimam pojma
<nafisa> po moje punco nTepava
<CrazyLemon> mah  kje
<nafisa> a pri njenih se skos stene slisi?
<CrazyLemon> ne..so zvočno izoliral sobo :)
<nafisa> pol pa ni panike
<nafisa> loh fukata ko zajca pod pohorjem
<CrazyLemon> grem js pod tuš
<CrazyLemon> ti internet addict pa pejt gledat film
<nafisa> oki
<nafisa> uzivaj
<nafisa> gledam
<CrazyLemon> ju 2
<nafisa> alyosha ... kje sìiiiiiiii?
<nafisa> little boobies are loking for u ... lol
<nafisa> hmmmm ... kako se tu privat govori ... verjetno preko /msg
<nafisa> konc filma
<nafisa> lalalala
<nafisa> hopsasa
<nafisa> cl se pa dolg tusira. verjetno drka pod tusem ... da posteljnine ne pomaze
<CrazyLemon> sej..kaj pa je druzga pričakovat od nafise kot to da povezuje tuš z drkanjem :)
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> opravilo pred spanjem
<CrazyLemon> grem js na shutdown..pa pc tut :)
<CrazyLemon> n8
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Banshee  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5007/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: terminalski ukazi...  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5006/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: [11.04] Ob zagonu zahtevnejših aplikacij se rač. ugasne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5005/new/posts/
<nafisa> lalala
<nafisa> grem spat ... papa
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: [11.04] Ob zagonu zahtevnejših aplikacij se rač. ugasne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5005/new/posts/
<alfi> hmm
<alfi> novo union pivo? => http://i.imgur.com/uvAnw.jpg
<napsy> jutro
<andrejz> jutro
<upd> k jutro
<upd> zadnje čase vedno enter ne prtisnem dovolj
<napsy> lp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Banshee  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5007/new/posts/
<nafisa> haj
<andrejz> hej
<nafisa> neta se neki casa ne bo
<nafisa> morm bit na telefonu
<nafisa> grrrrr
<nafisa> kaj kej delate?
<nafisa> pridni?
<andrejz> vedno pridni :)
<nafisa> ja, ti že
<nafisa> ti si tko al tko tako pridno bitje
<nafisa> ej, andrejz, kaj pomeni ta mic na tipkovnici?
<nafisa> na telefonu
<andrejz> po moje da zvočne ukaze sprožiš
<nafisa> aha
<napsy> um
<nafisa> fajn
<napsy> andrejz: mislim da sm po pomoti spremenu tam ono srecanje - ubuntu izobrazevanje na google calendar
<napsy> od kdaj do kdaj je tist?
<andrejz> od 18 naprej
<nafisa> haha, napsy
<nafisa> kaj ga biksas?
<napsy> ne, ko sm mislu da je moj koledar pa sm opazu da je od ubuntu
<andrejz> no ti kar prid na srečanje
<andrejz> pa bo tvoj koledar :)
<nafisa> grem jst dol. sem samo pozdravit prišla
<nafisa> papa, andrejz, napsy
<andrejz> ajde
<napsy> :)
<napsy> hm bom vidu ne morm nic rect
<napsy> zadnje case sm precej zaposlen :-)
<napsy> uceri prsu iz morja ob polnoci domov
<napsy> dans bom pa vidu ka bo dan prnesu :)
<upd> kes pa bil slo. obala ?
<upd> !g calc 640/2*0.5
<Pepelka> diamond calculator,Gift calculator HK CP046,Pan&#39;an Jinrun Crafts ... http://www.mfrbee.com/product/1908908/diamond_calculator_Gift_calculator_HK_CP046.html
<upd> napsy; kj opengl znaš
<upd> a sm te to že ene 10x vprašal
<upd> napsy; napsy
<upd> int x = 10; x *= 1.5f; kolk bo x ?
<upd> aha 15 cool hudoo
<Tadej> kje je nasa sasa :)
<CrazyLemon> 'dela' :D
<nafisa> neeeeeeeettttttttttttt
<nafisa> ‎Chuck Norris naredi iPhone 4 iz zvečilnega gumija in sponke za papir.
 * CrazyLemon bows to almighty fatass
<alyosha> dobar dan
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> pa nego
<alyosha> in da te ni sram da ti rabi skoraj cela minuta
<alyosha> preden se prikloniš
<alyosha> jebemte:DD
<alyosha> kaj ima?
<CrazyLemon> sorry..sm prvo napisal fatty..nato sm vidu da almighty fatty se ne slisi najbolse pa sm raje dal fatass
<CrazyLemon> :(
<alyosha> c c c
<alyosha> sram te bilo
<CrazyLemon> sorči no
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti
<alyosha> stari umru bom
<CrazyLemon> stari..R.i.p
<alyosha> pleskam cele dneve
<alyosha> kuhinjo sem zdj 2 dni sestavljal
<CrazyLemon> prosil bi da mi zapustiš server
<CrazyLemon> hvala :*
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> bom napisal oporoko pa dobiš
<CrazyLemon> 2 dni za kuhinjo?   jao noob :D
<alyosha> kaj niso neke online oporoke tudi nmj
<alyosha> jebemte
<alyosha> sam sem sestavljal mona
<alyosha> od tega sem porabu 1 dan za pofukan pult
<alyosha> omarce so nič
<alyosha> uno je tko
<alyosha> j
<alyosha> ma pult je pa kurac mater mu spalim
<CrazyLemon> haha
<alyosha> odreži to poravnaj krivo o5 reži
<alyosha> kombinrat
<alyosha> naslom ni zid
<alyosha> dam u kot
<alyosha> stari kriv zid
<alyosha> reži neke diagonale
<alyosha> sranja
<CrazyLemon> reži??? stari..to ne bo dobro :))
<alyosha> nmj
<alyosha> ma je tako:D
<alyosha> bi lahko blo bolse
<alyosha> ma bo
<alyosha> uredu bo
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> haha
<alyosha> če ni orodja stari
<alyosha> use neki napow
<CrazyLemon> reklamacija mona
<alyosha> pol uno za korito nardit luknjo stari
<alyosha> me je paranojlo
<alyosha> da nardim preveliko
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sem naredu premajhno
<alyosha> sem mogu rezat Å¡e enkrat
<alyosha> pa ravnat
<alyosha> pa jebat se
<alyosha> in Å¡e use sam prekaldat dvigat
<alyosha> a pult težek u pm
<CrazyLemon> pa človek..si slišal ti kdaj za meter ? :D
<CrazyLemon> kje ti je bil andrija? zakaj njega nisi klical
<CrazyLemon> on je pravi handy man!!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> sem mislu ga ja
<alyosha> samo sem reku
<alyosha> bolše mi bo da sam
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> haha
<alyosha> ma meter mona meter je ql
<alyosha> samo ki fali en milimetar in ni to to
<CrazyLemon> to si se ti hotu ženi dokazat a :))
<alyosha> in rezat z ubodno žago je kurac
<alyosha> haha ma ne meni je ql to delat use
<alyosha> samo pulta nikoli več
<alyosha> omarce in to je super
<alyosha> praw zabavno
<alyosha> in še zdj uno nardiš omarce spodnje use kjer bo pult
<alyosha> jih dam tam
<alyosha> da jih fixiram na zid
<alyosha> tam fali milimetar
<alyosha> tu 2
<alyosha> staari
<alyosha> ravan uno
<alyosha> se ti ukrivi drugo
<alyosha> praw te jebe na use strani
<alyosha> in pol poravnam use
<alyosha> Å¡tima
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ni ester dala €€ za enga profesionalca? :D
<alyosha> dam gor pult en dam gor drugi
<alyosha> niso u isti ravnni
<alyosha> ajd s5 ravnaj
<alyosha> mat ko
<alyosha> ki meni je ql to delat
<alyosha> samo te malenkosti jebene me jebejo:D
<alyosha> sj pol sem ugotovu da manj ko pazim bolše nardim:D
<CrazyLemon> ma bomo vidli če ti bo ql ko pade kuhinja dol :D
<alyosha> haha to nebo sigurno:D
<alyosha> edino tko kašna malenkost kje malo jebe
<alyosha> kašna odrgnina več kot bi mogla bit:D
<alyosha> in tako
<alyosha> sjbo:D
<alyosha> nič letim po curo u kp
<alyosha> bi gut
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, prideš danes ?
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, a ves kako dodat od koga drizga google kolendar v androida?
<andrejz> @kubanc dodaj si v spletnem google koledarju pa je
<kubanc> ja sej sm si dodal
<kubanc> samo na androidu nimam
<andrejz> kaj pa refresh
<kubanc> ko sm na androidu pod vec/moji kolendarji   potem pa moznosti/dodaj kolendar
<kubanc> se mi pokaze okno in sploh ne morem kliknit vredu ampak samo preklici
<CrazyLemon> kubanc kot je andrejz napisal..sam dodaš v svoj spletni pa se prikažejo :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz kam če pridem ??
<kubanc> ja, k bi blo tko lepo...
<CrazyLemon> kubanc sej je :)
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, kolendar v vweb browserju mi lepo kaze pod rubriko drugi kolendarji, ampak na tlefonu ga nimam...
<kubanc> torej, kako je to lahko simpl?
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/snap20110630_132920.png
<CrazyLemon> like i said..simple :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Dilipgupta: kopiranje datotek je prenos  počasnejši  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5002/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> pa nobenga kle nism ročno dodal v telefonu...ampak vse prek googleovga koledarja
<CrazyLemon> in vsi so vezani na prvi acc :)
<kubanc> problem je v tem da meni android vidi samo moje kolendarje...
<kubanc> tebi pa pise calendars...
<CrazyLemon> če jih vidiš na netu jih moraš videt na androidu :)
<kubanc> a ti poslem sliko al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> si siguren da imaš sinhronizacijo omogočeno ? :)
<kubanc> mi ne vrjames?
<kubanc> ja mam
<CrazyLemon> si jo pognal?
<kubanc> sm, ze 2x
<CrazyLemon> uporabljaš privzeto aplikacijo al XY?
<kubanc> ker sem tudi pred 1 uro dal v kolendar dogodek in je tudi ze viden na netu...
<kubanc> privzeto
<CrazyLemon> pol pa nimam več idejo kot pa..reboot i guess :D
<kubanc> zdele sm spet en dogodek naredil in je ze viden v spletnem brskalniku
<CrazyLemon> ker OS maš gor? :)
<CrazyLemon> uuuuu nov look @ google calendar
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, bom dodal tale tvoj kolendar urnik
<kubanc> a je javen?
<CrazyLemon> kubanc ne
<CrazyLemon> dodaj praznike v sloveniji
<CrazyLemon> ID koledarja: sl.slovenian#holiday@group.v.calendar.google.com
<CrazyLemon> al pa link do .ics-a ti dam če ne gre z IDjem
<kubanc> a ti si dodajal ID-je al postne naslove?
<CrazyLemon> emmm..nisem se igral z IDji..niti s postnimi naslovi :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.google.com/calendar/ical/sl.slovenian%23holiday%40group.v.calendar.google.com/public/basic.ics
<CrazyLemon> tole probaj dodat
<CrazyLemon> nč...brb
<kubanc> cudno
<kubanc> prazniki v sloveniji vidm
<kubanc> aaaaaaaaaa
<kubanc> dovoljenje moras dat...
<kubanc> ce mas nastavljeno samo da lahko vidis kolendar ne bo delalo
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, a jih mas mogoce drgac obarvane?
<CrazyLemon> kubanc jp
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ ko boš kle..dj mi prosim pravice admin. na forumu da lahk brišem uporabnike..hvala :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Banshee  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5007/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> nč..lanč tajm
<alyosha> ta CrazyLemon samo spi in je
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: kopiranje datotek je prenos  počasnejši  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5002/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> alyosha pravi se oglaša!
<CrazyLemon> alyosha če kupuješ klimo za flat..maš na mimovrste akcijo..če kupiš LG klimo dobiš LG tv..23" se mi zdi :)
<andrejz> ma to je ko je en Å¡it k ga ne morejo prodat
<andrejz> to je isto k je punca kupila telefon pr mobitlu pa so ji zraven še en navaden telefon dal za 1€, čez 1 leto je pa do še enega upravičena
<CrazyLemon> free Å¡it :)
<CrazyLemon> in če kupuješ klimo pa dobiš free 'šit' se ne pritožuješ..ane andrejz :)
<andrejz> lej jaz pravim samo da zelo verjetno tist TV ni ne vem kaj
<andrejz> in da moraš razmislit al tisto dodatno zastonj stvar sploh rabiš
<andrejz> recimo kaj mi bo 23" TV, če imam že 1. doma?
<CrazyLemon> torej tvoj nasvet je..ne kupit neki kar rabiš če dobiš zravn še recimo TV?
<alyosha> jebemti CrazyLemon zdj poveš
<alyosha> lih praw bi prišu tv za u sobo
<CrazyLemon> jebemti alyosha zakaj nisi prašal
<alyosha> samo kje vidiš ti to
<alyosha> dj link
<alyosha> nevidim jaz akcije
<alyosha> a klimo so nam učiraj montirali:D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/3640052020/stenska-klimatska-naprava-lg-s12aq
<Pepelka> Stenska klimatska naprava LG S12AQ - mimovrste=)
<CrazyLemon> Darilo: Ob nakupu tega artikla dobiš LCD TV sprejemnik LG 22LD350
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kolko si dal za klimo pa kako si kupu?:)
<alyosha> ma nič nisem jaz to:D
<alyosha> to so tu naročli kr
<alyosha> dali so sigurno dosti
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> mitsubishi klima je
<alyosha> inverter pro something something
<alyosha> samo ni loša ta tu od LG jebemtish
<alyosha> samo ki nwem bi mogu pogledat za kolko velike prostore je primirna
<alyosha> mi mamo huge aveš:DD
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj maste vse v enem prostoru?? :)
<alyosha> dnevno kuhinjo in jedilnico u enem prostoru ja
<alyosha> in pol je hodnik do spalnic in kopalnic
<alyosha> 45m2 je tam uni velik prostor z začetkom hodnika
<alyosha> praw moram it pogledat tam ta navodila od klime da widimo kašna je ta u primerjavi
<alyosha> ki je ful lepa ta LGjeva
<alyosha> jebemti
<CrazyLemon> no neki takega je tudi pri nas..
<alyosha> Å¡e ki mamo use neki kombinacija belo in srebrno
<CrazyLemon> in to so majhni prostori
<alyosha> ma jz se Å¡alim da je huge mona:D
<CrazyLemon> tko da se ne rabiš obremenjevat s tem kolko m²    greje/hladi :)
<alyosha> ma itak ne rabi neki preveč hladit ki je hladno dol lepo
<alyosha> je u senci večalmanj cel dan
<alyosha> in je izolirano dobro
<alyosha> in je praw cool
<CrazyLemon> sej..če je izolacija + dobra okna/vrata pol maš klimo lih uno.. ko res peče :)
<alyosha> sej sej
<alyosha> samo kko bi bla huda res ta klima
<alyosha> ne pa uno belo ki mamo
<alyosha> jebemjih
<alyosha> Å¡e sigurno je bla 1k+
<alyosha> jebemti život
<alyosha> kaj vi ste to tu nabavli?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> mi neki zdej gledamo nove klime
<CrazyLemon> pa nismo mi za LG..prisegamo na panasonic :)
<alyosha> pamasomic
<alyosha> ma stari andro je kupu
<alyosha> u palmanovi
<alyosha> klime za takrat 30.000sit
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tipu delajo ze enih 6 7 let
<alyosha> ko Å¡us
<alyosha> nikoli jih filaw
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nikoli servisiraw
<alyosha> nič
<CrazyLemon> ma andro itak ma sranje :D
<alyosha> ma ona je cheater:D
<alyosha> une klime res praw uno nemoram verjet res kko so dobili uno:D
<alyosha> kr delajo
<alyosha> in Å¡e tip ma paljene nonstop
<CrazyLemon> pri nas tudi panasonic brez problemov že uh..dobrih 5 let delajo :)
<CrazyLemon> in isto niso nikoli servisirane/filane :)
<alyosha> pri nas u olmu majo klimo ze 100 let
<alyosha> samo ki je ne uporabljajo dosti ne
<alyosha> bo trajala se 300
<alyosha> tko da uno nemoraš primirjat
<CrazyLemon> veš kaj mi je všeč pri tebi alyosha ??? da si tak realen..nikoli ne pretiravaš
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> jz ne pretiravam nikoli:d
<alyosha> nen e majo klimo res ene 10 let
<alyosha> če ne več
<alyosha> ma več
<alyosha> jz nisem Å¡e u srednjo hodu
<alyosha> ko so jo kupli
<alyosha> 300.000 sit dali za njo:D
<CrazyLemon> mi smo takrat za naše dali 240k sit po kosu
<alyosha> samo ti prawim una klima je bla u 10 letih upaljena use skupaj mogoče 100ur
<alyosha> ja ja jurkana so klime tašne malo bolše
<alyosha> to ki je u merkurju za 300€:D je kar je ne
<alyosha> samo lahko maš sranje tko ko uni paglavac in ti dela:D
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> haha tipi se bojo rešli mečke mona:D
<alyosha> ma oni so hudi res
<alyosha> tipi majo mečko ki je tu pri Jacksonu na popravilu
<alyosha> ze vec ko pow leta
<alyosha> in plačujejo zavarovanje
<alyosha> kasko
<alyosha> use
<alyosha> D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> in zdj jih je najdu nekdo bo menjaw za ML-a 2k letnik
<CrazyLemon> lol..pol leta na popravilu..kaj tip bo obnovil cel auto al kaj
<alyosha> ma stari ta tu je fuknjen
<alyosha> poznas Jacksona?
<alyosha> mislim wes kdo je
<alyosha> tip je prizadet in folk ki vozi nejmu Å¡e bolj
<alyosha> tip ma tu awte po par mescew
<alyosha> in ne nardi na njih nič
<CrazyLemon> ne poznam
<alyosha> ma tu u šalari nek kao hud električist
<alyosha> za awte
<alyosha> tetka peljala tam tip mew wec ko en mesec awto ni naredu nič
<alyosha> kao ful zajebano
<alyosha> peljali do nekega šumadinca in dali 15€ naredu u 3h urah
<CrazyLemon> haha
<alyosha> in tip ma awtow powno tam
<alyosha> usi mu vozijo
<alyosha> kao ker tip je ful hud
<alyosha> !?
<alyosha> weirdowz
<CrazyLemon> jah več mesecev ki traja popravilo
<CrazyLemon> bolj si hud
<CrazyLemon> kaj tebi ni jasno mona
<CrazyLemon> :D
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ti vlk hodis na plazo?
<CrazyLemon> napsy zadnjih par let bl ne
<CrazyLemon> plaža saks :)
<napsy> :)
<napsy> slovenska res :)
<CrazyLemon> se pa dost vozim mimo slovenskih plaž :)
<CrazyLemon> on bajsikl
<napsy> aja
<CrazyLemon> povej..kaj te zanima :)
<napsy> ma ne kr tk .. kr to vsi tam iz onih koncev pravite
<napsy> ko ste verjetno navelicani
<CrazyLemon> jp :)    pa ni mi do tega da se tam pečem na soncu :)
<napsy> en zivi par km od plaze pa nevem 1x v letu ne gre tja
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> če grem na plažo grem okrog 6ih..se okopam enkrat/dvakrat pa domov :)
<napsy> zjutri?
<CrazyLemon> zvečer :D
<napsy> aja
<napsy> no sj zvecer je najbol topla voda
<CrazyLemon> takrat folk gre večinoma domov..sonce ni močno..etc :)
<napsy> aha
<alyosha> ma plaža sux moćno
<CrazyLemon> amen brother!
<alyosha> polno folka grda voda neurejeno use
<alyosha> kr neki
<alyosha> odkar sem bil u montenegre ne grem več u vodo pri nas
<alyosha> je pa res da tudi prej nisem Å¡ow dosti
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> morje smrdi
<alyosha> bazen doma na dvoriscu
<alyosha> to je to!
<alyosha> D:
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kupi mi!
<CrazyLemon> sej js že par let nism bil na slo. plažah.. skočim do umaga kar je cca. 20min pa je :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha mam enga odveč doma
<CrazyLemon> streha ventilacija vse
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ampak je tak ..bl intimen bazen
<alyosha> pa to je to
<alyosha> me like intimen bazen:D
<upd> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha http://www.sportajse.si/sportna-oprema/normal/bazen-s-sencilom-7500.jpg
<CrazyLemon> bjondice ne dobiš zraven
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> ehh če bi bla ona zraven pol bi bil ql
<alyosha> tako je pa bolj tako bazen:D
<alyosha> to je za psa mojega:D
<CrazyLemon> pol bi bil res intimen bazen a
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Jorky> helou
<Jorky> a mogoče kdo ve kako igrco doom2 inštalirat/dobit na linuxu? Trenutno mam inštaliran prboom sam ga ne znam uporabljat. HElp
<CrazyLemon> kako ne znaš uporabljat?
<CrazyLemon> ne znaš z miško streljat?
<Jorky> neeeee
<Jorky> ne znam inštalirat igrce
<Jorky> sploh nevem kje dobit
<Jorky> zdej mam sam prboom program inštaliran
<Jorky> manjka mi Å¡pil
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga je prboom ? :)
<CrazyLemon> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=13447
<Pepelka> WineHQ  - Doom II: Hell on Earth 1.0
<nafisa> alyosha, a če ni bejbe zraven bazena, pol nečeš bazena?
<nafisa> te se pa idi tuširat, mona
<CrazyLemon> ne kr ene bejbe..tiste bejbe ki je na sliki
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> uuu
<CrazyLemon> bi jo ne :>
<nafisa> ni slaba
<alyosha> kaj sikaš nafisa te bom razbil
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> stikam???
<nafisa> :S
<alyosha> in sem reku ja da unega bazena ja če ni zraven beke ja da ga nočem ja...če bi bil ql bazen ja bi ga uzel jaa
<CrazyLemon> http://arstechnica.com/web/news/2011/06/inside-google-how-the-search-giant-plans-to-go-social.ars
<alyosha> jaaa
<Pepelka> Inside Google+: how the search giant plans to go social
<alyosha> in ne stikaš nego sikaš:D
<alyosha> haa google goes social:D
<nafisa> a sikam
<nafisa> nič opazla :S
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nič hudga..sj smo tu da te popravimo:D
<alyosha> ane
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> popravu me boš?
<nafisa> a me boš res?
<nafisa> hitr pol prnes kirurško orodje
<nafisa> pa umetno koleno
<CrazyLemon> pa silikone!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<nafisa> nočem silikonov :(
<CrazyLemon> ne glumi no..vsi dobr vemo da hočeš
<nafisa> jst bi si jih dala sam mal dvignit
<nafisa> k so luškane joškice
<nafisa> slikic ne bom pošiljala
<dhbiker> >.>
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> na kupidu jjih je že 18 včlanjenih v skupinico ... iiiii
<CrazyLemon> iii moram se učit pa se mi ne da iii
<nafisa> uči se uči, da te uči ne poduči :D
<nafisa> tale je bl za CrazyLemon -a
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/35659_chv7m/gt11-2.jpg
<CrazyLemon> boobiesssssss
<krusi> kaj pa je to tng? :)
<nafisa> tanga
<krusi> a to mors tangice za vstopnino pol nost al kaj :)
<nafisa> ma ne ... je tko ... 1TNG=1€
<nafisa> samo ob določenih vikendih je možna menjava
<nafisa> nošene tangice so vredne 5 TNG
<nafisa> oprane pa 3
<krusi> svasta :)
<krusi> a to in moske in zenske? :P
<nafisa> ponavad samo ženske
<nafisa> ene 5 moških mamo tud na steni
<nafisa> no ... Å¡ef to na stene pol nabija
<nafisa> jih zbira
<dhbiker> lol
<alyosha> pizda so bolani tej matematiki
<alyosha> http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/znanost/1042455636
<Pepelka> &Scaron;tevilu "pi" so morda &scaron;teti dnevi - matematiki bi namesto njega radi uvedli "tau" | Dnevnik
<krusi> svasta :D
<dhbiker> wtf
<dhbiker> nebo več superpi na sceni za OCjanje :(
<CrazyLemon> bo pa super2pi
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dhbiker> lol
<dhbiker> vglavnem... če kdo hoče malo grafo zakurit.... Furmark does the job
<dhbiker> :))
<upd> bullshit. to ne bo nikol zamenjan
<dhbiker> kot da ni isto kot prej
<dhbiker> 2pi  pa ajd
<dhbiker> lol
<yang> ja google+ je danasnji hype, jst morm sprobat invite
<CrazyLemon> yang invite pls :>
<yang> daj mail na query, kdor se hoce
<CrazyLemon> upam da dela za google apps accounte
<CrazyLemon> hvala yang :)
<yang> ja sej ne vem ce bom imel kej inviteov
<nafisa> kako pa dela ta google+?
<yang> se morm projavit prvp
<dhbiker> mislim da jih dobiš nekaj
<CrazyLemon> http://arstechnica.com/web/news/2011/06/inside-google-how-the-search-giant-plans-to-go-social.ars
<Pepelka> Inside Google+: how the search giant plans to go social
<nafisa> bluetooth :)
<nafisa> hahaha ... 20 slik velkih okol 2,5 mega prenašam prek modrega zobeka :D
<CrazyLemon> čist huda!
<nafisa> ne, neumna
<nafisa> sam ne najdem adapterja za microSD
<nafisa> od tastarga telefona
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bo adapter..daš direkt kartico v telefon pa je :)
<CrazyLemon> aja..ti prenašaš na pc
<nafisa> pa izklapljat pa baterijo 100x ven pa noter pa ...
<nafisa> jao
<nafisa> 7 slik prenešenih ... še 13
<CrazyLemon> andrejz kaj je s strežnikom? že tretji dan je nedosegljiv..to ne spada ravno v tistih 80% dosegljivosti :)
<nafisa> bo 18h me ziher Å¡e ne bo v pipi
<upd> OMFG, ratal mi je vektor rotirat! kwa sm hud
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> aaa
<nafisa> gmail ma spet nove finte
<andrejz> @nafisa: social stuff notri tlačjo
<andrejz> @CrazyLemon: ne vem, ni moj strežnik ;)
<andrejz> mogoče mu je štroma zmanjkal pa je na dopustu
<nafisa> pa v gmailu ... se "orodna vrstica" pomika
<nafisa> andrejz, ne vem, kdaj mi bo ratalo ... uni so se šli šele tuširat ...
<nafisa> to bo Å¡e 15 minut trajalo ... pol da grejo ...
<nafisa> pa da v center pridem ...
<CrazyLemon> andrejz jah lahk bi vsaj kaj reku ane :)
<andrejz> ja ni panike, saj ne bomo kmal Å¡li nafisa
<andrejz> mju bom poslal mail crazylemon
<CrazyLemon> pa reč mu..če ne želi da smo gor ali če mu to predstavlja težave da nam rabi sam backup datotek da se lahk preselimo drugam :)
<CrazyLemon> težavo*
<nafisa> uffffff
<nafisa> grem zdej peške do pipe ... 40 minut ... upam, da bo andrejz še tam
<nafisa> lepo se imejte, pobje
<nafisa> papa :*
<upd> !t en sl strafe
<Pepelka> strafe
<upd> !g strace
<Pepelka> strace(1): trace system calls/signals - Linux man page http://linux.die.net/man/1/strace
<upd> !g strafe
<Pepelka> Strafe-jumping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strafe-jumping
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QanH9u03McI i like :)
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;FORD FOCUS NEW RS IN FROZEN WHITE OFFERED FOR SALE AT PERFORMANCE DIRECT BRISTOL.mov&#x202c;&rlm;
<alyosha> CrazyLemon je pa zajeban
<alyosha> on je pa kr op
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> ni Å¡ale
<alyosha> :D
<kubanc> linux is not about egoism, it's about sharing your knowledge with the rest of the world
<nafisa> lalala
<nafisa> ojla, andrejz :P
<andrejz> o
<nafisa> ziher bere s telefona ... tc-tc-tc
<nafisa> zakaj pa zdaj to?
<nafisa> joškota mi je vrgu dol :o
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa ne?
<nafisa> zakaj pa ja?
<CrazyLemon> because i can!
<nafisa> bedn razlog
<nafisa> :\
<CrazyLemon> true story
<nafisa> :((
<nafisa> joško r.i.p.
<CrazyLemon> ti se raje posvečaj tam meetingu
<CrazyLemon> ne pa ircu..preklet internet addict!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> ej, ne morit
<nafisa> saj mi ni treba nič govort
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, became CrazyBanner the Kid :D
<CrazyLemon> kubanc si vidu portret billy the kid-a ??
<kubanc> ja sm bidu
<kubanc> vidu
<kubanc> pa za kok kesa je bil prodan
<kubanc> ajoj mene
<kubanc> 1.8 miliona al neki tazga...
<CrazyLemon> no..pol si vidu da billy the kid mi ne seže do kolen!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> 2.4mio
<kubanc> ja CrazyLemon, ne vem kok si ti velik...
<kubanc> ce ti ne seze do kolen je on majhen, ti si pa sigurn kosarkas
<CrazyLemon> ma ni važno kok sm js velik..on je ful majhn
<CrazyLemon> še tista puška je skor večja k on
<kubanc> vrjetno je mel na uni sliki mini shotgun :D
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa je lih zato bil dobr..k je bil tko majhn ga ni mogu noben zadet :D
<kubanc> lol
<kubanc> google plus????
<CrazyLemon> !!
<kubanc> https://plus.google.com/up/start/?sw=1&type=st
<Pepelka> The Google+ project: real life sharing, rethought for the web.
<kubanc> a nisi slisal?
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> za koga pa me maš
<CrazyLemon> seveda sm slišal
<kubanc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9qwpaKmmyg
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;daily dot com google plus&#x202c;&rlm;
<nafisa> jst bi ta google+ sprobala :D lol
<kubanc> nafisa, https://services.google.com/fb/forms/googleplus/
<Pepelka> Thanks for stopping by. – Google
<kubanc> pivo si mi dolzna ;)
<nafisa> to sem že
<CrazyLemon> lol
<nafisa> dddddddd
<CrazyLemon> brez invajta nau Å¡lo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> saj zato ...
<nafisa> a ma kdo?
<vatts> NAU Å LO <3
<vatts> to naša biologarka cel čas govori
<nafisa> a nau Å¡lo?
<vatts> nau Å¡lo
<vatts> nič pizda, tok pač je
<nafisa> lol
<kubanc> bo bo
<CrazyLemon> če nau šlo pač nau šlo!
<vatts> pri zajedalskih polžih se je strgača spremenila v budal
<kubanc> se pa mal podmaže pa gre :D
<nafisa> jebi ga :P
<vatts> (namesto bodal) :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] HijoDePuta: Nokia booklet 3G in Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5015/new/posts/
<vatts> nič pizda, tok pač je :>
<CrazyLemon> spam
<CrazyLemon> dont click
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> my bad
<vatts> CrazyLemon, fail. *facepalm*
<CrazyLemon> sam spam-alike nick je :P
<nafisa> a bed ti je al kwa?
<CrazyLemon> pogrešam barve pri tem novem googleu
<CrazyLemon> preveč sivo je vse skupaj
 * nafisa likes gray
<vatts> jebeš gray
<vatts> gray je monitor tukej
<vatts> 20" CRTjevc
<vatts> k sma mogla z fotrom dol filter skinit
<vatts> JEBEMTI PEKEC
<vatts> V KOFANI
<vatts> KAJ TO DELA!
<vatts> se je glih gor v ovinku zvrnu ><
<vatts> 5cm praska skozi cel filter. pizda
<nafisa> dobr, nooooo
<nafisa> saj ni tko hudoooooo
<nafisa> živa sta oba
<vatts> jebeni pekec, da bi ga v službi vidu bi ga ven fookno
<vatts> nej ga iščejo naše kolkr čjo
<nafisa> ne sekiri se, da nauš mel vseh las sivih
<vatts> :D
<vatts> nau Å¡lo
<nafisa> bi Å¡lo
<vatts> zej rabim drugi filter najt
<nafisa> če bi ti to hotu
<vatts> preveč belo je vse skup ><
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Nokia booklet 3G in Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5015/new/posts/
<nafisa> it's like heaven
<nafisa> lol
<kubanc> gray je umirjena barva..
 * nafisa loves gray
<nafisa> and purple
<nafisa> :D lol
<upd> napsy; deklaracija spremenljivke znotraj funkcije, ki je uporabljena kot return, bo delovala pravilno, spremenljivka je struktura anyway, je treba uporabit return strdup(var); ? ker var ne obstaja več ko se funkcija konča, nekoč vem da sem imel probleme s tem ?..
<nafisa> grem jst to zapret ... ker drugače bom zaspala ... mejte se ... vatts ... CrazyLemon ... in ostali ... kubanc  ... :*******
<nafisa> papa
<kubanc> no pa zapri trgovino...
<nafisa> ne ne
<nafisa> ne bom :P
<nafisa> papa
<kubanc> apap
<alyosha> CrazyLemon te bom kickal!
<alyosha> :D
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> ket ste vsi ČP
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ajde dej če si upaš
<upd> uuu v prvo sm ga zvil
<Sky[x]> kako bi to prevedu
<Sky[x]> No spelling suggestions
<CrazyLemon> ni predlogov za črkovanje
<nafisa> moja mama je strela, moj foter je grom, če hočeš bit moja, priklop se na štrom
<CrazyLemon> mojca grom...paše :D
<CrazyLemon> spremen priimek v grom nafisa :D
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> sijala svetla je luna vso noč ...
<nafisa> zjutraj odšel domov vriskajoč
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> dons je blo pa fajn v pipi
<nafisa> jao :D rofl
<CrazyLemon> sj si bla nonstop na ircu
<nafisa> noup
<nafisa> na začetku nism bla
<nafisa> pa pol na koncu ne
<nafisa> pa pol smo Å¡e namizni fuzbal Å¡pilal
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> uuuuuuuuuuuuuhuj
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dons sm si kupla fenomenalno črno oblekco!!
<CrazyLemon> lies lies lies!!!!
<sasa84> res...ful je dobra
<CrazyLemon> no dj slikco 'brez' ter nato Å¡e 'z'
<nafisa> sasa84, pic ...
<sasa84> u soboto grem na poroko in sm mogla it u šoping...prvič u lajfu sm si kupla nek tazga kar je kikli podobno... in črna oblekca ga čist zarula
<CrazyLemon> pa ti povem o tem kaj je bolš
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, :P
<nafisa> haha, CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> nč haha..js resno pravim
<sasa84> bo fotka bo...sam zdj se mi ne da oblačt :P
<upd> CrazyLemon; kes ti doma
<nafisa> koper
<sasa84> http://www.soliver.de/Kleid/11.105.82.6136,default,pd.html?cgid=wo_se_kleider
<Pepelka> Kleid im s.Oliver Online Shop kaufen
<sasa84> taka je
<nafisa> upd ... full velikokrat smo ti že poveda
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no..če ti se ne da oblačit..pol prvo nared fotko 'brez'
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, od kdaj si me ti tko želiš vidt golo? :P
<nafisa> ej, sasa84 ... a te loh pridem pol slečt??? ko jo boš gor mela?
<sasa84> nafisa, komot
<nafisa> wiiiiiiiiii
<sasa84> bi rada a? ;)
<nafisa> haloo?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lol..sej to ni point! point je da ti iskreno povem kaj ti bl paše...in ne morem bit iskren če ne vidim 'before & after' fotke :S
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, brez veze govort...k itak naum Å¡la brez :P
<sasa84> brez me lohk vid sam nafisa... oziroma ona me je že :P
<CrazyLemon> jah..a pol boš šla kr v obleki..brez da bi vedla kako zgledaš v njej? :S
<sasa84> tko d lohk njo vprašaš glede mojga 'bodija' :P
<CrazyLemon> js ne bi :S
<nafisa> kaj ... ne bi šel oblečen na poroko?
<nafisa> jao jao
<CrazyLemon> ne :S
<sasa84> še dobr d se ne bom nikol poročila z njim...bi mi gol okol skakal
<nafisa> ja, sam res
<CrazyLemon> kot da je to kaj slabega
<sasa84> ah ja...jaz bom Å¡la spat
<sasa84> sem zmatrana k vol
<sasa84> v glavnem...pridni bodte
<sasa84> nafisa, :***
<nafisa> nočko, sasa84 :*****
<bogdanov> jo
<bogdanov> buba je zabu
<bogdanov> gol
<bogdanov> gembleru
<bogdanov> haha
<gapi> živjo
<gapi> kok kej poznate filme
<bogdanov> kr no
<bogdanov> :P
<gapi> iščem naslov
<gapi> treba je slona prpelat iz enga konca na drug konc
<upd> gina wild je igralka
<gapi> to se spomnm
<gapi> komedija
<gapi> pa neka vojna se dogaja
<upd> slona ? komedija ? wtf. a ni to en k se u afrik dogaja
<gapi> mislm da
<bogdanov> lol
<gapi> iščem pod express
<bogdanov> tony ja
<bogdanov> ong bag
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> 1ka
<gapi> k mislm da v naslovu express
<bogdanov> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0785035/
<Pepelka> Ong bak 2 (2008) - IMDb
<upd> ne ne
<upd> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114048/
<Pepelka> Operation Dumbo Drop (1995) - IMDb
<upd> tole bo zihr :P
<bogdanov> aj vojna
<bogdanov> kle
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> dons kms
<upd> During the Vietnam War, a village that American forces are using to spy on the Ho Chi Minh Trail has its sacred elephant killed by the North Vietnamese Army because they were cooperating with the Americans. The villagers need an elephant for a c
<upd> am ja ?
<upd> ah jebeš kmš :)
<gapi> upd hvala    to bo tole ja
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> no problemos :P
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> rugas
<bogdanov> se boli te
<bogdanov> :D
<gapi> sixer ne vem od kje mi tale express padu na pamet
<upd> bogdanov;  ah Å¡e to se mi ne da :)
<gapi> Å¡mrc Å¡mrc   ni ga na partisu
<bogdanov> na isto huntu
<bogdanov> je zih
<bogdanov> ma dj
<bogdanov> keri supki soteli
<bogdanov> kr penal
<bogdanov> za une
<upd> !t sl en Å¡e posebaj
<Pepelka> Especially
<gapi> ni na isohunt  TPB pa ne dela
<gapi> nč pod tuš treba pa spat
<bogdanov> kva ni
<bogdanov> http://isohunt.com/torrents/?ihq=Operation+Dumbo+Drop
<Pepelka> Operation Dumbo Drop › isoHunt › the BitTorrent & P2P search engine
<nafisa> posebaj :D
<gapi> bogdanov   kak seeder nebi Å¡kodil
<bogdanov> sj
<bogdanov> dobr
<bogdanov> 20kb/s
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> kae lol-onja
<bogdanov> kes
<bogdanov> ti nite
<CrazyLemon> kako me ni
<CrazyLemon> Nogometaši Kopra so v prvem krogu kvalifikacij za preboj v Uefino ligo Evropa na Bonifiki remizirali z moštvom Šahtar Karagandi. Gostje so do izenačujočega gola prišli v 93. minuti.
<CrazyLemon> keri seljaki
#ubuntu-si 2011-07-01
<bogdanov> maja
<bogdanov> sj
<bogdanov> to
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQ4XVnontxs
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Dave Spoon feat. Lias Maffia - &#39;Bad Girl (At Night)&#39;&#x202c;&rlm;
 * uni4dfx watching Spongebob Squarepants
 * CrazyLemon prevaja punbb
<bogdanov> sta
<bogdanov> ima
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> nč..dosada
<bogdanov> maja
<bogdanov> sj to
<bogdanov> pizda
<CrazyLemon> nič..dosti prevajanja...grem spat..n8
<bogdanov> jst tud
<bogdanov> najt
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84> juhuuuuuu
<sasa84> dobro jutro dobri ljudje :D
<nafisa> u, kle sem pa pozabla pogledat
<nafisa> jutrčka
<napsy> lp
<kubanc> kva pa ze vi pokonc :P
<krusi> o/
<nafisa> za hec
<andrejz> nafisa je včeraj čist razturala v ročnem fuzbalu :)
<nafisa> lol, andrejz
<nafisa> ne prikrojevat resnice
<andrejz> ej nafisa, kaj praviš na tole ...
<andrejz> Pozdravljeni!
<andrejz> Razmišljam o prenosu svojega osebnega računa na banki XYZ. Zanimajo me tehnične zahteve za delovanje spletne banke XYZ za fizične osebe. Iz navodil na vaši spletni strani ni mogoče razbrati ali spletna banka pravilno deluje na operacijskem sistemu Linux. Naprošam vas, da mi sporočite, saj je ta podatek za mojo odločitev bistvenega pomena.
<andrejz> a je kul?
<kubanc> operacijski sistem spremeni v razlicnih distribucijah Linux...
<andrejz> ok
<andrejz> sem spremenil na priljubljenih distribucijah Linux
<nafisa> ja, vredu
<nafisa> za NLB vem, da ne deluje vse na spletni banki za linux
<nafisa> kolkr mi je un povedu
<kubanc> jst mam NLB na ubuntu
<kubanc> samo certifikat sm dvignil preko windows OS
<kubanc> a ma kdo ksno idejo kako bi tole prevedel: "The display system, or “scope,” on the TX-2 is a ten bit per axis electrostatic deflection system able to display spots at a maximum rate of about 100,000 per second."
<kubanc> TX-2 is a ten bit per axis electrostatic deflection system able
<kubanc> ten bit per axis, tole mi ni najbolj jasno..
<nafisa> nvm
<nafisa> jst Å¡e spim
<andrejz> jemebti so hitri
<andrejz> Spoštovani,
<andrejz>  
<andrejz> Kateri operacijski sistem uporabljate, ne vpliva na delovanje spletne banke. Za dostop pa podpiramo spletne brskalnike Mozilla Firefox, Internet Explorer in Google Chrome.
<andrejz>  
<andrejz> Lep pozdrav,
<Grega> Odpisi jim, da se naj naucijo uporabljat vejice :)
<Grega> zna kdo tukaj malo boljse javascript?
<andrejz> @kubanc: jaz sem mel tud(orziroma Å¡e mam) NLB, amapk grem stran
<Grega> nek bug mam in.. rrraaarrrrrr
<andrejz> @kubanc: 10 bitov na os
<kubanc> andrejz, samo logicno sestavit ale stavek mi nikakor ne gre...
<andrejz> TX-2 je sistem elektrostatskega zamika/upogiba z ločljivostjo 10 bitov na os, ki lahko ...
<kubanc> nicely said :D
<napsy> jutro
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: [rešeno] problem z koverartist programom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4720/new/posts/
<nafisa> haj, napsy
<nafisa> zdele se ustaja?
<napsy> nop
<napsy> sm ze buden od sedmih dalje
<nafisa> ja, točno ... 8:43 si že nekej pisal
<nafisa> pa še kar z dobro jutro pozdravljaš :D
<CrazyLemon> a ne bi smel?!?
<janez> na laptop sem poleg ubuntu hotel instalirati drug os (vzporedno) pa mi javi can not boot from cd code 5 ?  na drugih compih dela...
<CrazyLemon> to je CD related .. si probal še enkrat zapeč OS na CD?
<janez> jp, isto
<CrazyLemon> hm..ti dela CD-ROM normalno ?
<CrazyLemon> pa ..to si probal z enim OS (predvidevam windows)  al si probal tudi ubuntu bootat?
<janez> ja, sem probal instalirat fedoro al pa ubuntu se 1x, dela ok
<CrazyLemon> hm..torej ni CD-ROM
<CrazyLemon> očitno laptop ne mara windowsov! :)
<janez> :) sm jih povozu ja
<janez> v bistvu je razlog zakaj jih hocem nalozit zarad bluetootha
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da ti boota druge OSje..bi reku al da je neki narobe s tvojimi Windowsi al pa da jih nisi prav zapeku :)
<CrazyLemon> a ti si tist k je zadnjič glede BT spraševal?
<janez> ne ne, zapeku sm cist ok, ce dela na drugih
<janez> jp
<CrazyLemon> no povej kaj za en laptop maš
<janez> sem probal setup po navodilih in ne dela
<janez> toshiba
<CrazyLemon> ker ubuntu maš gor?
<janez> natty
<CrazyLemon> torej si delal po teh navodilih https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup#Ubuntu%2011.04%20Install%20via%20the%20command%20line     ?
<Pepelka> BluetoothSetup - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<andrejz> a napravo ti prepozna?
<janez> tukaj se ustavi Devices: v mojem primeru prazno
<janez> torej ne
<andrejz> a ikono bluetooth imaš ?
<janez> seveda
<andrejz> aha
<andrejz> probaj tole
<andrejz> sudo service bluetooth restart
<andrejz> v terminalu
<janez> bluetooth is disabled, in vedno kot prižgem, turn on, nč ni
<janez> vse to sm že probu :)
<andrejz> sudo killall bluetoothd
<andrejz> sudo bluetoothd
<andrejz> to si tud?
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> men tudi ne dela v nattyu
<CrazyLemon> pravi pa da moram prvo zalaufat bluez-daemon
<CrazyLemon> ta pa ne obstaja :)
<andrejz> katero jedro pa maš?
<janez> intel
<janez> i3
<andrejz> ne ne, jedro .. ene par bugov je bilo popravljenih v  2.6.38-9
<CrazyLemon> uname -r
<janez> aja :)
<janez> 2.6.38-8
<sasa84> juhuuuuuu
<andrejz> aha
<andrejz> na novo jedro moraš nadgradit pa bo delalo
<andrejz> no vsaj večini je
<andrejz> 2.6.38-10.44 je magična številka :)
<janez> aha :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak tega Å¡e ni v nattyu
<CrazyLemon> in bi bilo potrebno dodat ppa al pa kompajlat na roke :)
<andrejz> ne ne
<andrejz> samo pojdi v programsko središče
<andrejz> pa v programski viri Omogoči "Natty proposed"
<andrejz> al kako se že reče
<nafisa> janez, kranjski janez ... kam odhajaš danes? ROFL
<napsy> nafisa: hud komad
<andrejz> @janez: imaš ubuntu v slovenščini?
<janez> tj ubuntu software center
<andrejz> ja
<andrejz> samo povej kater jezik imaš, da vem kakšna navodila ti dam
<janez> v angleščini, pa potem
<andrejz> Edit > Software Source
<andrejz> Sources
<andrejz> V oknu tretji zavihek (Updates)
<andrejz> Pol pa "Prereleased updates (natty-proposed) obkljukaj
<janez> done :)
<andrejz> jemebti CrazyLemon, nehtja me spemat ti pa tvoj monitor pa twitter
<andrejz> no zdaj bi se moralo namestiti novo jedro
<CrazyLemon> andrejz sorry :/
<andrejz> greš v upravljalnik posodobitev, preverš za posodobitve in namestiš
<CrazyLemon> a to gre na info
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> woops :P
<CrazyLemon> bom spremenu email na mojga
<nafisa> andrejz, razturaš ;)
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, kaj si spet ušpiču?
<janez> tj v software center
<andrejz> a dvomiš al kaj
<nafisa> ne, andrejz ... sem te včer gledala ... obvladaš :D
<andrejz> @janez: update manager
<andrejz> saj sicer bo tud sam čez nekaj časa ugotovil, da so posodobitve na voljo, samo se nam ne da zdajle čakat
<andrejz> ko se ti novo jedro namesti pa rebootaj in poročaj
<CrazyLemon> tako andrejz ..no more twitter mails :)
<andrejz> no lepo
<andrejz> @janez: je našel posodobitve?
<janez> 86 MB posodobitev, mal bo trajal
<janez> jedro pa 2.6.38-10
<andrejz> jap, tako mora bit :)
<andrejz> v natty-proposed so posodobitve, ki se Å¡e testirajo, preden jih dobijo vsi uporabniki
<andrejz> da se zagotovi, da ni regressionov
<andrejz> samo če tebi bug popravi, nima smisla čakat
<janez> bomo vidl, je rekel slepi :)
<nafisa> mam še eno vprašanje v zvezi z imenikom v androidu, če smem
<andrejz> kaj pa vem, če smeš ;)
<nafisa> a se da stike v imeniku ločit
<nafisa> tko, da so telefonske posebi
<nafisa> pa stiki iz mailov posebi
<nafisa> ??
<CrazyLemon> em..dvomim :)
<andrejz> lahko izbereš da ti prikaže samo tiste s telefonskimi številkami, če to misliš
<nafisa> ja
<andrejz> ja to se da
<nafisa> tud to bi blo ok
<andrejz> tipka nastavitve v imeniku pa "Prikaži možnosti" (pizda, je to glup prevod, moralo bi biti možnosti prikaza!!!)
<andrejz> no pol pa tam izbereš
<nafisa> sem že
<nafisa> pa to pol tud prikaže tko, k v sms-u izbiraš stike?
<sasa84> kaj zdej miške? ;)
<nafisa> jst nisem miškaaaaaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> podganaaaaaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> :P
<nafisa> neeeeeee
<nafisa> jst sem kužika :D lol
<andrejz> @nafisa: mislim, da ja
<nafisa> ja, sem pogledala
<nafisa> super
<nafisa> hvala ti
<janez> Å¡e restartam moram, ne bi rad Å¡varcija ponavljov, pridem nazaj :)
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TskG03Rf_M0&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Hey Micky!/ "Hey Mickey" -Toni Basil&#x202c;&rlm;
<andrejz> ok, janez
<sasa84> grrrr
 * sasa84 čist pohotna dons
<sasa84> najbolš d grem cune obest d se mal pomirim :P
<sasa84> brb
<nafisa> ja, kr zamoti se z nečim :D
<nafisa> loh ti pa hitachija posodm
<andrejz> in janez dela?
<andrejz> janez_
<janez_> ne dela
<andrejz> a isto kot prej?
<janez_> isto
<andrejz> tisti ukazi od prej isto ne delajo=
<andrejz> ?
<janez_> poskusu, isto pr devices ni nič
<andrejz> sudo service bluetooth restart ?
<janez_> nope
<CrazyLemon> meni niti..neki je broken :)
<andrejz> jedro imaš zdaj 2.3.38-10?
<janez_> ja
<andrejz> en pravi
<andrejz> Solved, I had to enable my bluetooth adapter in the windows partition...
<andrejz> a tole dela ?
<andrejz> /etc/init.d/bluetooth start
<CrazyLemon> question..kaj če nimaš windows partition :>
<andrejz> seveda sudo spredaj
<andrejz> pol greš pa sam brat launchpad bug reporte, ti si že dost star ;)
<janez_> ukaz vnesel, starting bluetooth in ok
<andrejz> no probaj zdaj Å¡e 1x s postopkom
<janez_> a ta z restart al tist setup bluetooth
<andrejz> setup bluetooth zdaj kako dela
<andrejz> kao dela
<andrejz> kaj je pa z ikonco zgoraj ?
<andrejz> je siva al bela?
<janez_> siva
 * sasa84 pocuka za ta sladke CrazyLemon 
<CrazyLemon> em..wat? :D
<sasa84> jutro ;)
<andrejz> hm, čudno
<andrejz> probaj še enkrat setup, ker  naj bi zdaj bluetooth deloval, če prav razumem sporočilo, ki si ga dobil
<CrazyLemon> jutro horni saša
<janez_> mah, nč, vseskozi je disabled
<janez_> ikonca ostaja siva
<andrejz> probaj Å¡e tole "hciconfig hci0 up"
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst sem že od sedme pokonc...bla že pr frizerju, nabavla bižuterijo za oblekco...ne ti mene nek jutro :P
<sasa84> mislm...k si se ti prvič obrnu, so men že pramene delal :P
<CrazyLemon> ej..danes sm tko lepo spal..da niti obračal se nisem :$
<sasa84> oooo
 * sasa84 raznežena k razmišla kok CrazyLemon pančka
<janez_> can't init device hci0: permission denied (13)
<kubanc> sudo
<andrejz> no sudo spredaj
<janez_> connection timed out
<andrejz> sudo "/etc/init.d/bluetooth start"
<kubanc> janez_, a ti bluetooth ne deluje?
<janez_> ne dela, @andrejz : starting bluetooth je ok?
<andrejz> ja a piše samo starting al tud "started"
<janez_> samo starting
<andrejz> pa napiše kakšen ok na konc
<janez_> napiše samo tole: starting bluetooth in ok
<andrejz> aha pol je bluetooth začet
<andrejz> a je to mogoče USB bluetooth?
<janez_> ?
<andrejz> no pol ni :)
<andrejz> ga ne vklopiš v USB port?
<janez_> :) ne
<andrejz> samo pol k greš v nastavitve (dokumentacija) ne najde naprave, ikona bluetooth pa je še vedno siva (kljub ok)?
<janez_> mislš v bluetooth managerju?
<andrejz> ja tista ikonca v vrstici
<andrejz> al pa manager
<janez_> siva
<janez_> s telefon mi ne zazna compa
<janez_> ko se poskušam povezati, ne najde compa
<andrejz> hm, mogoče se ob bootu nepravilno zažene - še tole probaj
<andrejz> sudo service bluetooth stop
<andrejz> sudo service bluetooth start
<andrejz> oboje
<andrejz> pol pa jaz obupam :)
<nafisa> hmmm ... zanimiva situacija ... pa to je integriran BT?
<janez_> nč novga :)
<janez_> jp integriran
<nafisa> men je takrat un na mobitelu reku, da na linuxu velikokrat BT al šteka al pa driverja ni ... če je integriran ...
<CrazyLemon> nonsense
<CrazyLemon> men je čist lepo delal
<nafisa> ja, tko mi je reku
<nafisa> je delal ??? :D
<CrazyLemon> ma pust ti tiste na mobitelu
<CrazyLemon> delal ja..zdej sm opazu da na nattyu ne dela več :D
<nafisa> haha
<janez_> :)
<janez_> grem nazaj na 10.10 pa bo delal :)
<andrejz> vsi ki so komentirali ta bug pravijo da jim je jdero 2.6.38.10-generic popravilo
<andrejz> bbl
<janez_> vseeno hvala za pomoč...
<nafisa> andrejz rad pomaga, če le more
<CrazyLemon> http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2011-06-30/
<Pepelka> Dilbert comic strip for 06/30/2011 from the official Dilbert comic strips archive.
<uni4dfx> woo naredu TiK in ST :D
<CrazyLemon> ne hval se bastard!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<uni4dfx> tehehe :D
<uni4dfx> ok kaj je pa obratno od hvaljenja pol
<uni4dfx> npr. to da se mi je včeri komp ugasnu kr naenkrat brez razloga? :P
<CrazyLemon> nč se ne  zgodi brez razloga
<CrazyLemon> </deep_tought>
<nafisa> chrome se mi je spet neki zaciklu
<uni4dfx> brez znanega razloga
<uni4dfx> nafisa a Å¡e zmer si na chrome :D
<uni4dfx> to je tak polom od browserja lol
<nafisa> uni4dfx, prosim ... ne bevskaj
<uni4dfx> your loss
<uni4dfx> sam pač, js sm biu tud en cajt na kromu ker so vsi govoril kolk je fajn
<uni4dfx> ma eno prednost: ful hitr se zalaufa
<uni4dfx> pa proti FF3 je ful hitrejši
<uni4dfx> sam FF7 ga pa owna
<nafisa> FF7
<nafisa> ok, lepo, da imaš FF7
<nafisa> jst imam samo FF5
<nafisa> pa Å¡e to sem mela probleme s tem FFjem ...
<nafisa> tako da ... ne bi sploh o tem
<sasa84> ah ja...
 * sasa84 ma chrome
<sasa84> zdej pa probite naprej živet :P
<nafisa> jst imam chrome ... FF5 pa epiphany
<CrazyLemon> js mam pa internet explorer 12
<CrazyLemon> pa owna vse vas!
<uni4dfx> vsi firefoxi med FF2 in FF7 so drek
<CrazyLemon> a je ker odvetnik kle? :>
<uni4dfx> hehe
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> lynx?!
<zdobersek> halo ?!?!?!?!
<zdobersek> kaj ti bo internet ce ga ne bi mogu skoz terminal browsat ...
<CrazyLemon> telnet pa je!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: [rešeno] problem z koverartist programom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4720/new/posts/
<nafisa> http://roadrunnersteam.mojforum.si/roadrunnersteam-post-4928.html
<Pepelka> Poglej temo - Nov zakon o cestno prometnih predpisih 2011 :: road runners team
<nafisa> ammmmmmmmmm
<nafisa> :S
<nafisa> okenca za gwibber ni nikjer :S
<CrazyLemon> gwibber sux?
<nafisa> neeeeeee
<nafisa> grem pogledat, če bo pol
<nafisa> smrk smrk
<nafisa> ma mi piše, da laufa
<nafisa> sam tega vpisnega okenčka pa ni
<CrazyLemon> saks
<nafisa> ah :(
<CrazyLemon> ne bo workalo!
<nafisa> sama seb sem pomagala na oddaljenem namizju :D lol
<bedanc> a je že kdo na Google+?
<CrazyLemon> dost ljudi!
<bedanc> a me kdo povab? :P
<CrazyLemon> in kaj bi ti s povabilom?
<bedanc> od mojih prjatlou seveda noben tega ne uporablja
<bedanc> ja lahko se prjavm
<CrazyLemon> ne ne moreš se
<CrazyLemon> ker je google zapru prijave
<CrazyLemon> in ti povabilo čist nič ne pomaga
<bedanc> aja kr
<bedanc> hmmm
<bedanc> in kakšn se teb zdi google+
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedu..ga ne uporabljam :)
<bedanc> haha ok...:P
<frojnd> jow jow
<frojnd> mam en problem... http://paste.pocoo.org/show/425891/
<Pepelka> Paste #425891 | LodgeIt!
<frojnd> kiri  filmi so vredni omembe?
<frojnd> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/425899/
<Pepelka> Paste #425899 | LodgeIt!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: [rešeno] problem z koverartist programom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4720/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> frojnd ti si programer ne? no..napiši app k vzame naslov iz seznama ter preveri oceno na imdb..vse filmi nad 7.5 naj obdrži druge pa zbriše :)
<frojnd> imdb... heh
<frojnd> :)
<BigWhale> nafisa, as tle? k facebook chat mi gre na jetra ;>
<frojnd> problem pr imdb je da ni ravno zanesliv :
<frojnd> :D
<nafisa> ok
<CrazyLemon> frojnd true that!
<nafisa> kle sem, BigWhale
<BigWhale> nafisa, ok
<nafisa> okence za vpis sporočila ....
<BigWhale> se zmer ne vem katero okence ti je zginlo? a tam k so vsi streami prikazani?
<nafisa> bom PrtScr nrdila
<BigWhale> prva pametna
<BigWhale> :>
<nafisa> samo ko mi tud to ne dela ... pa to ni re
<nafisa> s
<BigWhale> nerodna rec
<BigWhale> prerisi
<BigWhale> !
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/nov-incident-z-joskom-jorasom-tokrat-je-pela-kosilnica/261055
<Pepelka> Nov incident z Joškom Jorasom. Tokrat je "pela" kosilnica. :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha
<CrazyLemon> ta joško je pa res attention whore
<uni4dfx> on je prva slovenska obrambna linija
<CrazyLemon> če je to prva slovenska  obrambna linija pol je to res žalostna linija :D
<uni4dfx> prva in edina :D
<CrazyLemon> sam če mal prebereš njegove ovadbe/prijave.. tip ve na pamet vse katasterske številke!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> nč..bajsikl tajm..lejtr
<nafisa> fajn biciklirej :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<nafisa> haj, fri-kovc :D
<nafisa> divji losos iz drave  ... lol
<Sky[x]> ?
<nafisa> ti ni všeč divji losos iz drave?
<nafisa> rofl
<andrejz> kaj majo skupnega divji losos iz drave, sneguljčica pa trezen dolenc?
<andrejz> vsi so pravljična bitja :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<frojnd> :D
<frojnd> lol
<frojnd> andrejz: dobr vic :D
<frojnd> andrejz: je res, kar se govori po dobrepolju, da zacnejo cez 2 meseca kopat za fajbr?
<Sky[x]> huda slikca
<Sky[x]> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/263166_10150241755906305_693521304_7463222_3504927_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=693521304
<CrazyMelon> wacap
<napsy_> jo jo
<CrazyMelon> sup
<CrazyMelon> bbl kebab time
<Grega> a je sprobal kdo google+?
<Sky[x]> nop
<Sky[x]> ti ?
<Grega> ne
<nafisa> ahjej
<nafisa> grem jst naprej delat ... sam ure sem si prišla zapisat
<nafisa> :)
<nafisa> bo Å¡ef jezn, ko sem 8 ur preko norme Å¡la
<nafisa> ajde, mejte se ... vsi ... papa :*
<Grega> ajdeee, ljubezen moja
<CrazyLemon> lp
<Grega> oo, 50 cent
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> sup niga
 * CrazyLemon is 99 cent
<Grega> aja, ti si kao vec kot 50
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> d0h ;)
<CrazyLemon> 50 nima za hubo bubo
<Grega> verjetno je tam malo pod 1 eur.. mas sreco..
<Grega> :)
<Grega> CrazyLemon: a si si ze zrihtal google+ ?
<CrazyLemon> Grega nope
<CrazyLemon> ni več možno
<Grega> vsi so zelo navduseni
<CrazyLemon> samo trenutni hype :)
<Grega> ja, ampak ce je dovolj velik hype, da dobijo neki kriticno maso..
<Grega> bi verjetno raje to uporabljal kot facebook.. pa karkoli ze pac je :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj le? 80% uporabnikov facebooka sploh ne ve kaj je zasebnost
<CrazyLemon> in bodo kr ostali tam kjer so :)
<Grega> ah, well..
<CrazyLemon> Grega si vidu http://xkcd.com/918/ ?
<Pepelka> xkcd: Google+
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> takoj lajkat ubuntuslovenija na fb da boš lahko takoj prejemal take linke!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> "I AM AN YOUNG I DO NOT KNOW THE UPGRADE EXACTLY I AM ITALIAN I KNOW UBUNTU WITH MY FRIENDS ♥"       FUCKING ITALIANS !
<Grega> svasta.. majka.. rodi..
<CrazyLemon> hmmm
<CrazyLemon> baje postopoma spuščajo uporabnike v g+
<CrazyLemon> yang invajt pls!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zgaga> https://www.google.com/accounts/newaccount?hl=en
<Pepelka> Google Accounts
<CrazyLemon> to ni g+!111
<CrazyLemon> :/
<Grega> :)
<zgaga> Sign in and start sharing with the Google+ project pise na levi, na desni pa Sign in with your google account
<zgaga> od te strani sm prso na prejsnji link
<CrazyLemon> If you already have a Google Account, you can sign in here.
<CrazyLemon> AKCIJA ... Laška pivska klobasa + 0,5l Laško pivo ... 6,00 EU
<CrazyLemon> madr fakrs
<Grega> grrrrrrrrrrr
<Grega> kak me jebe nea pizdarija
<Grega> ena*
<vatts> mene jebe dans cel svet
<vatts> od Å¡efa do servovolana
<vatts> opel je narjen za servisirat, ne za vozit ><
<CrazyLemon> Å¡efa?????
<CrazyLemon> sj niti osnovne nisi naredu..kakega šefa pa maš
<Grega> lol
<Grega> raarrrrrrrrrrrr
<CrazyLemon> kaj te matra Grega
<CrazyLemon> js?
<Grega> ja
<Grega> ce napisem:
<Grega> foo = uploader.files
<Grega> alert(foo)
<Grega> je alert prazen, ko pa pogledam v firebug, pa je "foo" poln objektov
<CrazyLemon> kaj pravi gugl?
<Grega> boli ga kita
<Grega> fucking hell
<CrazyLemon> gugl is the key ! use the key and stop bitching!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> gremo na kokoš http://www.hribi.net/trenutnerazmere.asp?slo=1&gorovjeid=10008&id=2187 !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka> Kokoš, 674m - Forum
<vatts> nau Å¡lo
<vatts> :D
<CrazyLemon> mora jet!
<uni4dfx> ja kaj je zdej to
<uni4dfx> a ste kr doma
<uni4dfx> :D
<CrazyLemon> kje pa naj bomo??? sam doma lahk refresham plus.google.com vsakih 15min!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> zuni bi pecal srednješolke ane :D
<CrazyLemon> valda..pol pa kr direkt par let pogojne :)
<uni4dfx> zakaj sej je legal :D
<CrazyLemon> srednja Å¡ola ni legal :D
<uni4dfx> 14+ je :D
<CrazyLemon> ja valda..to je Å¡e otrok :D
 * CrazyLemon ne gleda -20
<CrazyLemon> no..gledam že :D
<uni4dfx> not my rules: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/ef/Age_of_Consent.png
<CrazyLemon> a je slovenija 9-12 ????
<uni4dfx> 14
<CrazyLemon> 14 je preveč svetlo modra
<CrazyLemon> slovenija je bl temno
<uni4dfx> 14 je
<uni4dfx> actually, 15
<CrazyLemon> actually thats still 2 young for my taste :)
<uni4dfx> kolk si sploh star :D
<CrazyLemon> nisem več mladenič tko k ti :>
<uni4dfx> 22 = mladenič?
<CrazyLemon> jp!
<uni4dfx> TIL
<CrazyLemon> TIL w00t ?
<uni4dfx> TIL = Today I Learned
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYCPbyFWzUs
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Winter Wrap Up - Minecraft Note Blocks!&#x202c;&rlm;
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/avtomobilizem/veloster-je-posebnez/261071    lol
<Pepelka> Veloster je posebnež :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> js pa mislu da je to sam koncept..dumb asses actually made it :D
<uni4dfx> ni preveč lep imho
<Grega> madafaka!!! i kickass!
<Grega> samo 3 dni rabim :>
<CrazyLemon> Grega no..do tell kaj je bilo narobe :)
<Grega> ne povem ti :P
<Grega> gugl is the key :P
<CrazyLemon> naj uganem
<CrazyLemon> stackoverflow ? :>
<CrazyLemon> mislim page..ne dejanski overflow :D
<Grega> ne.. pac 3 dni mores gledat v en drug source.. pol ti pa potegne :)
<Grega> awesome!!
<CrazyLemon> kaj spet?!?
<Grega> vesel sem \o/
<CrazyLemon> ah..torej si prižgal myfreecams
<Grega> sem pomislil na to, ampak.. bom se malo js.. drkal..
<CrazyLemon> lol
#ubuntu-si 2011-07-02
<nafi2> lalala
<CrazyLemon> hopsasa
<nafi2> o, so še živi
<CrazyLemon> bejž delat jebelacesta!
<sasa84> pst!
<nafi2> ce pa vsi +++++++
<nafi2> kaj naj pol delam?
<CrazyLemon> omg..tudi saša kle
<CrazyLemon> ob tej uri!!!
<nafi2> haha
<CrazyLemon> gad demit..jutri bo sneg :(
<nafi2> kr obe zenski, a?
 * sasa84 je krasila cerkev do polnoči, ker bo poroka...zdej pa piše oznanila :P
<nafi2> ja, na arktiki bo
<CrazyLemon> nafi2 jah če vsi ++++++ pol še ti ++++++
<sasa84> čikpavza ;)
<nafi2> jst ne smem
<nafi2> jst ze mam cikpavzo
<CrazyLemon> dj ne laž
<nafi2> kdo laze?
<nafi2> a sasa?
<CrazyLemon> ti!
<nafi2> neeeee
<nafi2> jst ne lazem
<nafi2> sam po resnic sem povedala
<nafi2> ena se dere, ko da bi jo klal
<CrazyLemon> lažeš..kle vedno se zgovarjaš na 'totega ka ti ukazuje' da ne smeš etc.
<nafi2> sasa84 ... mors pridet 1x pogledat
<nafi2> ne zgovarjam se
<nafi2> ce pa res ne dovoli
<CrazyLemon> riiiiiight
<nafi2> ja, tako je ...
<nafi2> tole pivce bom pa pocas pila ... cas imam :)
 * CrazyLemon gre pa verjetno čez 2 tedna na cvetje..kjer bo pa tudi pivo
<nafi2> aja?
<nafi2> bos pa blizu, ko sem jst doma
<CrazyLemon> maybe ..bomo vidli če se mi bo dal :)
<nafi2> hehe
<CrazyLemon> a ti si iz Å¡entjurja?
<nafi2> na rock otocec ne gres?
<nafi2> ja, se blizje laskega sem, ko je sentjur
<CrazyLemon> hm..celje? :D
<nafi2> ne ne
<CrazyLemon> čak..če si blizu laškega
<CrazyLemon> čak..če si blizu laškega
<nafi3> jaooo
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga se pol voziš do zidanega ?
<nafi3> ja ... cez en hrib sem :)
<CrazyLemon> a ni bližje it laško - nm - lj
<CrazyLemon> ?
<nafi3> ja, v sentjur hodim na vlak
<nafi3> lahko bi tud v sevnico hodila
<nafi3> samo je dol slaba cesta
<CrazyLemon> sestrična se je preselila v šentjur..lih danes se je v stanovanje vselila :)
<nafi3> fajn
<nafi3> 12 km je pol proc od mene doma :)
<CrazyLemon> res je fajn..še bl fajn bo če bo njen vozu na pivo&cvetje :D
<nafi3> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> ja no..ne grem na pivo&cvetje zaradi cvetje..been there..done that..sucked like hell :>
<CrazyLemon> ja no..ne grem na pivo&cvetje zaradi cvetje..been there..done that..sucked like hell :>
<CrazyLemon> ampak after pivo&cvetje je blo kr ok :D
<nafi2> haha
<nafi2> grem jst zdaj
<CrazyLemon> pa tečna si s tem skakanjem..a se zavedaš :>
<nafi2> se s tem pogovarjat
<nafi2> ja, sorryyyyyyy
<nafi2> ce mi pa samo ven mece
<nafi2> ajde
<CrazyLemon> pejt dat eno cunjo v  usta tisti k kriči
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<nafi2> later
<sasa84> Å¡ibam spat, naporen dan bo :))
<sasa84> pridni bodte in laghkonočko
<nafisa> ahhhhhhhh
<nafisa> naporni dnevi
<nafisa> a je krejzi limunčič že omagal?
<nafisa> verjetno zdajle ne bom dobila odgovora ... ampak je na kerem serverju na kerem kanalu kaj več ljudi gor? lahko tudi kaj računalniško ... saj je vseeno ... več stvari je ... bol razgledan je opazovalec :)
<nafisa> aja ... v slovenščini ... v angleščini je tega polno
<teardrop> jutro
<nafisa> hejlaaaaa
<napsy_> jutro
<nafisa> juterčka, napsy_
<nafisa> od kdaj je pa treba bit gasilec, da veš, da je oktober mesec požarne varnosti?
<vatts> dober dan :)
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<napsy_> uporabla kdo ze google+? :)
<CrazyLemon> not me
<Sky[x]> lp
<nafisa> napsy_, pravjo, da je zaklenjeno za druge uporabnike ...
<nafisa> tako da ...
<CrazyLemon> nafisa pravijo pa tudi da vsake X  časa odklenejo :>
<vatts> sj kr se NiMH batk tiče lahko filaš z 1C
<vatts> ker jst mam "2700" mAh (blabla)
<vatts> pa jo filam z 0.4A
<vatts> kr se mi zdi Å¡e nekak safe :D
<vatts> 102minuti 643mAh not nabilo
<vatts> Å¡e najmanj 3x toliko more
<vatts> :)
<CrazyLemon> you da man vats!
<vatts> CrazyLemon, wtf?
<CrazyLemon> exactly ;)
<vatts> pa če testiram punjač Turnigy Accucell6 :)
<nafisa> wiiiiiiiiii ... google+ dobiiiimmmmmmm
<vatts> http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbycity/store/uh_viewitem.asp?idproduct=7028
<vatts> :)
<Pepelka> HobbyKing Online R/C Hobby Store : Turnigy Accucel-6 50W 6A Balancer/Charger w/ accessories
<vatts> nafisa, ok, super, ampak, kaj je že to? :D
<nafisa> kaj kje je?
<vatts> kaj je že Google+? ;)
<nafisa> ja, ne vem ... fizično lokacijo mislš? :P
<vatts> ne KJE
<vatts> ampak
<vatts> KAJ
<vatts> funkcija! :D
<vatts> za kaj se ga fporablja
<nafisa> ammm ... https://plus.google.com/up/start/?sw=1&type=st
<nafisa> ???
<Pepelka> The Google+ project: real life sharing, rethought for the web.
<vatts> HAHHAHAHAHA
<vatts> Krogi
<vatts> Najpreprostejši način za skupno rabo nekaterih stvari s prijatelji s faksa, drugih s starši in skoraj nobene s šefom.
<vatts> xD
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> jst imam samo Å¡efico pod kontakti ... na FB
<vatts> :D
<vatts> jst na srečo nobenga sodelavca ne ;P
<vatts> pa prfoksov tudi ne sprejemam, čeprav dobivam prošenj od njih več ko dreka :D
<nafisa> pol si že priliznjenček :D
<nafisa> tam pa čez njih pol pišeš :D
<vatts> ma kak priliznjenček
<vatts> nevem kak me najdejo, če še realnega imena nimam na fb :P
<vatts> zgleda da se jim moji SOŠOLCI ližejo v rit in jih dodajo pod FB
<nafisa> najboljša je bla ... k moj sorodnik je bil mentor mojemu profesorju ... pa sem na FB čez "tamauga" klela, ko budalo
<vatts> pol pa jbi se jst :D
<nafisa> pa čez enga njegovega sodelavca :D
<vatts> ups. IT WASNT ME!! XD
<nafisa> lol
<Sky[x]> grr na freenode se mi noce povezat prek ss ce vmes prekinem povezavo morm zapret irc pa nazaj odpret
<nafisa> hihi
<CrazyLemon> to je zato ker uporabljaš mac-a! :>
<nafisa> o, CrazyLemon ... si se zbudu? :D
<CrazyLemon> o nafisa ne Å¡e
<Sky[x]> sam zajebavat znate :P
<nafisa> zebe me ... pa potim se ...
<nafisa> čudn
<nafisa> dons sem mela pa kosilo v parku :)
<CrazyLemon> kak sweetkano..med letečimi podganami si mela kosila..šweet
<Sky[x]> haha
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, dej noooooo
<nafisa> kakimi letečimi podganami?
<CrazyLemon> golobi ane!
<nafisa> sam enga goloba sem vidla
<nafisa> pa Å¡e ta je po tleh hodu
<nafisa> pa ena punčka je za njim hodila
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x]
<CrazyLemon> si naredu OS
<Sky[x]> crazy st sem prd 10min oddal
<Sky[x]> a ti si naredu ?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] sej nism niti pisal :)
<CrazyLemon> in kako si lahk ST pred 10min oddal..če si pa kle že par ur
<Sky[x]> a?
<CrazyLemon> exactly
<Sky[x]> v roku 10min od zacetka izpita sem oddal in se ti vrne prijava
<Sky[x]> sej mi smo prejsn tedn pisal
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> vem ja..samo so rezultati  šele včeraj bili objavljeni
<CrazyLemon> zato sm tudi prašal
<Sky[x]> to pa ja
<Sky[x]> kk folka je pa nardil v lj kej
<Sky[x]> ?
<CrazyLemon> prašaj na forumu :)   ti si iz lj ne js :D
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> uuuuuuuuuuuhuj
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> oooo /me
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> tale kreten je tečen
<nafisa> nikol opazla, da bi bil
<nafisa> po pop tv sexajo
<CrazyLemon> so?
<nafisa> fuuuuujjjjj
<bogdanov> ooo
<CrazyLemon> kjes mafijaš
<bogdanov> eome
<bogdanov> kes ti
<napsy_> http://imgur.com//gallery/Cp73Q
<Pepelka> SHOCKING! - Imgur
<napsy_> oh noes! :D
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> real science at work!
<sasa84> ženske mamo pa drugačen okus :P
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t474326
<Pepelka> Odkrit nov trdovraten botnet TDL-4 @ Slo-Tech
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo :)
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> wacap
<vatts> not mač
<CrazyLemon> as jušual
<vatts> južjual
<napsy_> zeh
<CrazyLemon> južjual? hu d hel tot ju ingliš
<sasa84> maj ingliš tičr ent maj prajvt instraktr
<CrazyLemon> jor prajvt instraktr is jor seks badi?
<sasa84> nou, aj hev anodr seks badi ;)
<CrazyLemon> bat dats not gut ju nou
<CrazyLemon> bikoz jor seks badi kent tic ju inglis lajk jor pravjt instraktr ken
<VukKaradzic> pisi kao sto govoris
<CrazyLemon> ju sed it vuk!
<sasa84> krejzilemon, dec veri gud for me that aj hev anodr seks badi ;)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> or mi det
<sasa84> for mi det... itd ;)
 * sasa84 nids van sigaret
<CrazyLemon> or mi det for mi det    ju saks ju nou
<sasa84> krejzilemon...aj nou...dec bikos aj dont skru vit maj instraktr
<CrazyLemon> dets vaj aj sed..skru him in d nejm of inglis
<vatts> fak d' sistm
<vatts> lets gow on wan bir
<vatts> ap tu mi, muf jur esses
<vatts> :D
<CrazyLemon> ju kido šud rili lrn ingliš
<CrazyLemon> muf is not d sejm es muv
<CrazyLemon> ju ar stil jang..ju vil lrn
<sasa84> nau ajl gou tu bed, ajm veri tajrd
<sasa84> vel aj vil vejt for a fju mints
<sasa84> ver d hel iz nafisa ?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa is plejing vit hr međik stik..as jušual
<sasa84> ou...aj si
<vatts> Å¡at d fak ap eshol
<CrazyLemon> ju Å¡at jor pajhol
<CrazyLemon> saša..đojn hr..giv hr a hend
<CrazyLemon> or tu
<sasa84> krejzilemon, aj vil giv ju a hand :P
<sasa84> hend
<CrazyLemon> bat vaj mi..aj tink nafisa nids jor hend mor den mi
<CrazyLemon> Å¡i is in a veri big nid
<sasa84> ajm slipi
<CrazyLemon> end aj nid tu pi
<sasa84> gud najt krejzilemon end odr pipl
<sasa84> samvan iz koming tu help mi with maj nid :P
<nafi2> haj
<nafi2> kdo tu?
<CrazyLemon> <sasa84> ver d hel iz nafisa ?
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> nafisa is plejing vit hr međik stik..as jušual
<nafi2> ne pa ne
<nafi2> kolegu kažem fon
<CrazyLemon> se hvališ z androidom ane
<CrazyLemon> HVALA CRAZY ZA PAMETEN NASVET
<nafi2> ja, itak
<CrazyLemon> NI PANIKE NAFISA..ITS KUL
<nafi2> :*
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> nafi3!
<nafi2> ajde, morm delat
<nafi2> čav
<CrazyLemon> lejga mudela
<bogdanov> grem
<bogdanov> vn
<bogdanov> zurat
<bogdanov> sikat folku
<bogdanov> ajd
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> sj pametno...greš zdej ko so vse najstnice že pijane
<CrazyLemon> bravo polde!
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<Gandalfar> hmm .. a je andrej tu
<Gandalfar> no pa sej ste tud drugi kle .. kako bi se prevedlo "Core Commiter"?
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar a nisi to zadnjič spraševal? :)
<Gandalfar> ja
<Gandalfar> it still fails
<Gandalfar> enivej .. sem ze ?e prebil skoz
<Gandalfar> grozen, grozen izvorni tekst
<Gandalfar> 2!
<Gandalfar> ups
<CrazyLemon> in kaj si dal za core commiter? :)
#ubuntu-si 2011-07-03
<Gandalfar> Glavni razvijalec :)
<Gandalfar> itak ne morem commiter prevest direktno
<Gandalfar> je v duhu bistveno la?je
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če je to le commiter k core-u :D
<Gandalfar> se mi lahk pride prito?it, ker sem mu dal preve? zaslug ;)
<CrazyLemon> kaj že prevajaš? WP?
<Gandalfar> ja
<CrazyLemon> no pol pa eno WP prašanje..a si se kdaj igral z merge-anjem RSS feedov?
<CrazyLemon> torej radi bi pobirali več RSS feedov ter bi se nato po datumu izpisovali
<CrazyLemon> sicer je trenutno en RSS feed + obvestila... ampak RSS feed je vedno prikazan pred obvestili..neodvisno od datuma
<Gandalfar> hmm
<Gandalfar> s cim pa izpisujes to?
<Gandalfar> evo .. 100% prevedeno :D
<CrazyLemon> kako misliš s čim izpisujem? :)..js ne izpisujem..wp izpisuje :D
<Gandalfar> mislm
<Gandalfar> wordpress ne zna out of the box rss-jev importat
<Gandalfar> tko da pomojem rabis kaksn plugin nastavt :)
<CrazyLemon> ja..to men se zdi da je rss plugin
<CrazyLemon> WP-RSSImport
<Gandalfar> ocitno ma un query narobe napisan
<Gandalfar> mrbit bo lazji plugin zamenjat :)
<CrazyLemon> no a uporabljaš kaj takega oz. a poznaš kaj takega ...al da grem raje guglat :)
<CrazyLemon> ker kle vidim je očitno naredu posebej stran..in je ta stran fixna na prvi strani... tko da mi je zdej čist logično da so obvestila vedno pod RSS feedi
<CrazyLemon> nč..jebeš WP..grem js spat
<CrazyLemon> lejtr
<Grega> napsy_: Df
<Grega> NAF
<Grega> NA
<Grega> nafisa:
<Grega> lalal
<Grega> omg
<Grega> ena  je komaj jra
<Grega> ura
<Grega> allllkkkkiiiiii
<Grega> aloooo
<Grega> kg sgjtžž
<Grega> iog
<Grega> oh shit
<Grega> spat bom sek
<Grega> sel
<Grega> ce nafise nii
<Grega> za oofirif
<Grega> pogocor
<Grega> pogovor
<Grega> lahjko njoc
<uni4dfx> :P
<bogdanov> oo
<nafi2> se kdo ziv?
<nafi2> hehe
<nafi2> nobody
<nafi3> bwah
<nafi3> ven meče
<nafi3> saj bom pol na kompü se mal gor prisla ... zdaj mam se tele za ven spustit
<nafisa> gregec je že šel spat?
<nafisa> očitno
<napsy_> jutro
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<napsy_> u, ze pokonc :-)
<CrazyLemon> ja..ker grem na kokoško :>
<CrazyLemon> lejtr
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> invite google+ me dobu
<Sky[x]> sam je zaprt :S
<Sky[x]> We've temporarily exceeded our capacity. Please try again soon.
<napsy_> :)
<Sky[x]> da mam opero pa chome przgan se mi zivlene bastarije zmanjsa za 1 do skor 2h lol
<Grega> ujebemo
<Grega> :S
<Sky[x]> what ?
<Sky[x]> trenutno z=kaze 5:48 k na remote delam :)
<Sky[x]> pa mam irctweetdeck,pa remote za win odprt
<Sky[x]> zanimivo
<Grega> what ?
<vatts> bombastiš :P
<vatts> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/261277_197978573587880_100001272176095_590304_3827313_n.jpg
<vatts> jst bi vse mel :D
<Skyx-mobile> Lp
<napsy_> lp
<vatts> lp
<teardrop> dan
<Skyx-mobile> kaj zdj
<vatts> nč dosti, šibam v delavnico
<vatts> :))
<Grega> mater sem zjeban :S
<uni4dfx> lol grega
<uni4dfx> lih berem tvoje včerišne blodnje :D
<Grega> sem jih jaz tud prej opazil
<Grega> ucitno sem hotel nekaj povedat
<uni4dfx> :D
<vatts> :))
<vatts> pejt pijan k si spat
<vatts> :D
<uni4dfx> kaj so te zunanji diski res tok počasni
<uni4dfx> 15MB/s dobim sam :/
<vatts> mene ne briga
<vatts> dam kopirat pa grem :D
<uni4dfx> 1TB
<uni4dfx> traja 4 dni
<zgaga> http://www.calctool.org/CALC/prof/computing/transfer_time
<Pepelka> CalcTool: Data transfer time calculator
<zgaga> 1 TB traja 0.735860 dni
<CrazyLemon> lp
<zgaga> lp
<CrazyLemon> wacap
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/glasba/na-rock-otoccu-je-res-raj-za-mlade.html
<Pepelka> Na Rock Otočcu je res raj za mlade - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> Nastopila je tudi pop rock skupina Zmelkoow, ki pa na žalost ni naletela na najboljši odziv občinstva. S svojimi nenavadnimi, lucidnimi in na trenutke celo morbidnimi teksti bi bili verjetno bolj primerni za kakšen klubski oder.
<CrazyLemon> LOL..right..zmelkoow morbidni
<CrazyLemon> haha..đizs
<Sky[x]> haha
<Sky[x]> a sem ze povedal da sem danes stestiral zaln uzunej na soncu in je supr
<Sky[x]> normalno se da delat tud na soncu, ce si pa v senci je pa cist normalno kot da si notr nekje v prostoru :))
<CrazyLemon> zaln?
<Sky[x]> zaslon*
<Sky[x]> matte
<nafisa> Grega, kaj si me iskal?
<nafisa> ponoči
<nafisa> okoli enih
<CrazyLemon> kako pa je to prašanje..potrebn je bil ane.
<deetron> 2 do enih :)
<deetron> 20 do 2h
<deetron> :D
<napsy_> kok je obicajno ime dvd naprave pod /dev imenikom?
<nafisa> nimam pojma ... jst nimam dvd enote :D
<matijja> /dev/cdrom ?
<napsy_> mm ne
<napsy_> sm ze nasel
<napsy_> /dev/sr0
<nafisa> mejdun. kr vun me je vrglo
<nafisa> ok ... ocitno bom to mogla zvecer vprasat
<nafisa> papa :)
<nafisa> lumpiji smo lumpasti :D
<napsy_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjapWQiN3to&feature=feedrec_grec_index
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;0,5l red vine in 2,3sec&#39;s&#x202c;&rlm;
<nafisa> hej, sexy
<CrazyLemon> kak si vedla da sm kle :$
<nafisa> ja ... včasih velik vem :)
<nafisa> ooo, a Pepelka bo spet govorila? :D
<CrazyLemon> seveda bo
<CrazyLemon> a jo ne slišiš
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> :((
<nafisa> sam takrat bevska, ko pridem gor
<nafisa> pa ko kdo kaj na forum napišpe
<CrazyLemon> jah..če pa praviš da 'bevska'..ni čudno da te ne mara :S
<nafisa> ja, vedno, ko se prijavim, 2x eno in isto pove
<nafisa> da ja ne bom česa zgrešila ...
<CrazyLemon> to zato ker dvakrat joinaš :)
<nafisa> ma, Å¡ele pol mi geslo sprejme
<nafisa> ne vem, zakaj mi ga ne tkoj :(
<CrazyLemon> jah..zrihtaj si SASL :)
<CrazyLemon> kdo ma google+?!?!
<nafisa> mam ...
<nafisa> sam tole napiše:
<nafisa>  SASL is supported but there is no authentication information set for this network(ubuntu servers).
<nafisa> pa imam geslo not vpisano ...
<nafisa> saj mi pol menja host
<nafisa> ej, CrazyLemon ... na pop tv je crazy profesor ... :D
<bogdanov> ooo
<bogdanov> crazylemon
<bogdanov> as vidu
<bogdanov> nole
<bogdanov> kva gaj ubu nadala
<bogdanov> ni mu za burek
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84> juhuuu
<bogdanov> oo
<nafisa> lubica ... kje s bla?
<nafisa> kako bla poroka?
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov kdor zna pač zna :)
<CrazyLemon> nafisa
<CrazyLemon> /sasl load
<CrazyLemon> /sasl set freenode nafisa tvojeGeslo
<CrazyLemon> /sasl save
<nafisa> saj sem žeeeeeeeee
<CrazyLemon> naredi kot sm napisal jebenti! da se ne bova zlasala slučajno...as slišala baba?!?!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> SASL: usage: /sasl set <net> <user> <password or keyfile> <mechanism>
<CrazyLemon> aja točno
<CrazyLemon> /sasl set freenode nafisa tvojeGeslo PLAIN
<CrazyLemon> tko je
<CrazyLemon> pol pa /sasl save
<nafisa> ok ... once again ... grem reštartat Xchat
<CrazyLemon> čaaaaak
<CrazyLemon> ne Å¡e!
<CrazyLemon> o jebemti babo k ne posluša
<nafisa> kaj kaj kaj?
<nafisa> kaj morm čakat?
<CrazyLemon> no sj dela..
<CrazyLemon> ampak vseeno
<CrazyLemon> dodaj si omrežje freenode
<nafisa> ja, tuki ko je net počasen, definitivno dela :)
<CrazyLemon> v network list
<nafisa> saj mam v network listu
<CrazyLemon> a se imenuje 'freenode' ?
<nafisa> ammmmmmmm ... ubuntu server
<CrazyLemon> freenode poimenuj :)
<nafisa> sem
<nafisa> :))
<CrazyLemon> no ok..pol bi moglo to bit to
<CrazyLemon> po želji lahko še omogočiš SSL
<CrazyLemon> za sekjur konekšn
<nafisa> pol mi noče povezat ... če omogočm
<CrazyLemon> jah..ker nisi prav naredila :>
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/slika-XChat%3A%20Edit%20freenode.png
<CrazyLemon> tko mora bit
<CrazyLemon> najprej port mora bit 7000
<CrazyLemon> nato spodaj moraš met označeno SSL
<nafisa> ne nalož mi tega, CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> imaš označeno spodaj ??
<CrazyLemon> povsod kjer je omenjen 'SSL'
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> dvakrat preveri ker 100% dela
<nafisa> a port sprement iz 8001 na 7000?
<nafisa> pa ssl
<CrazyLemon> ja
<nafisa> ok
<CrazyLemon> sj sm napisan :)
<CrazyLemon> napisal*
<napsy_> http://make-everything-ok.com/
<Pepelka> The magic button &mdash; Make Everything OK
<CrazyLemon> hekerka!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> yaix ...
<nafisa> loge mi je zbrisalo :d
<CrazyLemon> logi so Å¡e zmeraj na disku
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ najs :D
<napsy_> :)
<nafisa> ja, sam tuki ni mojih 1500 vrstic :))
<CrazyLemon> nafisa sj jih boš hitr nabrala..nič bat!
<nafisa> hahahaha
<CrazyLemon> al pa premakneš loge v mapo freenode
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> saj ni panike ... saj kle se vse na net logira :)
<nafisa> edino privat pogovori niso na net vezani
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<uni4dfx> lol
<uni4dfx> lih sm odpru xchat
<CrazyLemon> TOP FUCKING GEAR IS TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!
<uni4dfx> tik predn si napisu :D
<CrazyLemon> its destiny <3
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> ja
<uni4dfx> kdaj pa je
<uni4dfx> js letim na fitnes
<uni4dfx> za eno urco
<CrazyLemon> si gledu  zadnjič?
<uni4dfx> :O
<uni4dfx> ne
<CrazyLemon> WTF?!?!?
<CrazyLemon> js pa mislu da si ti true TG fan
<CrazyLemon> preklet wannabe :(
<uni4dfx> blablabla
<uni4dfx> že loadam
<uni4dfx> :D
<CrazyLemon> kok krat na teden pa hodiš v fitness?
<uni4dfx> 2-3, bl Å¡voh
<CrazyLemon> ah
<uni4dfx> čeprov zdj med izpiti sploh nism :D
<CrazyLemon> js razmišljam da grem 2-3 mesca ..nonstop in bi gledal prehrano
<CrazyLemon> da se mal nabildam
<CrazyLemon> pol pa konc
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> morš met voljo
<uni4dfx> men je ful težko :D
<uni4dfx> nč grem zdej predn zaprejo lol
<uni4dfx> ajd bbs
<CrazyLemon> ma men se zdi da mam kr dost volje..glede na to da sm danes po največjem soncu kolesaru po gozdu :D
<CrazyLemon> lejtr
<nafisa> :)
 * nafisa bo verjetno Å¡la spat
<CrazyLemon> you go girl
<nafisa> očeki so težki ...
<nafisa> zobotrebcev mi je pa zmanjkalo
<CrazyLemon> mumila
<nafisa> bezgov sok je mumilo? :O
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> it is if you sniff it
<CrazyLemon> kjes mudel
<nafisa> i mix it with water ... and drink it
<bogdanov> eome kva se dela
<nafisa>  CrazyLemon me jebe
<bogdanov> pravilno
<nafisa> verbalno
<CrazyLemon> jah..tok se pritožuješ da te noben ne...in se mi tok smiliš..da te moram vsaj js
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> ti me skos na to opominjaš!
<nafisa> noben me pa ne, ker moj ne dovoli, pol pa jst ne pustim
<nafisa> amen
<nafisa> zdaj pa konc o tem
<nafisa> glavno, da mam palčko
<CrazyLemon> jah..tvoj očitno niti sebi ne dovoli..haha
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> se vid, da nimaš blage :D
<CrazyLemon> še preveč!
<nafisa> povem ti, da nimaš blage :))
<CrazyLemon> sj ti povem da mam še preveč ;)
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> js*
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> dj ksn
<bogdanov> komad
<nafisa> mijaw
<CrazyLemon> komad česa? piletine??
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> http://24ur.com/sport/ostalo/dzokovic-preko-nadala-do-naslova-v-wimbledonu.html
<Pepelka> FOTO: Đoković preko Nadala do naslova v Wimbledonu - 24ur.com
<bogdanov> kva gaj skino skurca
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> Novak Đoković je v svojem prvem nastopu v finalu na igriščih 'All England Cluba' ugnal Rafaela Nadala in prišel do wimbledonske krone. Srb je za zmago potreboval dve uri in 28 minut, že z uvrstitvijo v finale pa si je zagotovil, da bo od ponedeljka naprej nova številka ena svetovnega tenisa.
<bogdanov> NUMBER ONE
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiZW8Ke0cPg       evo ti komad
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Disciplinska komisija - Pokreni se [FM JAM]&#x202c;&rlm;
<bogdanov> bosanci
<bogdanov> cc
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> ma hud komad :D
<bogdanov> tib
<bogdanov> mogu poslusat
<nafisa> nočko :********************
<bogdanov> tram 11
<CrazyLemon> nafisa nočko :**********~~~~~~@@@@@@@@@@
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov sej sm poslušau..samo ni jih več
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yFRPXyHu3g
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> Pepelka je umrla :D
<bogdanov> dons sm dau 100 eu na nadal
<bogdanov> 170 dobu
<bogdanov> neki je
<bogdanov> na djokota
<bogdanov> *
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> js gledam kako za vraga si dobu če je nadal zgubu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> as
<bogdanov> ti u kuci?
<CrazyLemon> trenutno sem
<bogdanov> a ti wlan
<bogdanov> povsod
<bogdanov> dela
<CrazyLemon> na podstrešju/mansardi nisem probal..niti v kleti
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ja :D
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> mah pizda nevem
<CrazyLemon> a še vedno nisi naštimal wlana?
<bogdanov> ma ne
<bogdanov> kr
<bogdanov> nedasemi
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> keri lame izgovori :D
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> stelu sm neki
<bogdanov> wds
<bogdanov> pa ni ratal
<bogdanov> kao da wds
<bogdanov> dela samo na istih modelih cipih
<CrazyLemon> repetitor narediš pa je
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> to pa je
<bogdanov> a mas ksn dobr howto
<sasa84> nč, jst grem spat...sm crknena
<sasa84> :)
<bogdanov> zmenen noc
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84> nočk
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Universal_Wireless_Repeater
<Pepelka> Universal Wireless Repeater - DD-WRT Wiki
<CrazyLemon> a bo?*
<bogdanov> a pol na prumu
<bogdanov> ni treba
<bogdanov> nc nastavlat
<CrazyLemon> prvega naštimaš tko kot ti želiš
<CrazyLemon> pol sam drugega naštimaš kot repeater
<bogdanov> ja kva pa same ssid pa to
<CrazyLemon> ssid ostane tak kot je na prvem
<CrazyLemon> na drugem pa ssid od prvega vpišeš tam pod wireless network name
<CrazyLemon> tko ta ve na kater network se mora povezat
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> ok
<bogdanov> bom probu zrihtat
<CrazyLemon> če ne bo šlo
<CrazyLemon> 200€ + potni stroški 0.3€/km
<CrazyLemon> pa zrihtamo
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> mah un wds sm se predrku
<bogdanov> pol pa preberm
<bogdanov> ce ni isti
<bogdanov> cip da nedela
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa repeater bridge narediš http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Repeater_Bridge
<Pepelka> Repeater Bridge - DD-WRT Wiki
<bogdanov> i kvaj
<bogdanov> razlika
<CrazyLemon> razlika je da v primeru bridge-a si v istem subnetu.. torej vsi majo ipje 192.168.1.X recimo
<CrazyLemon> tako routerji kot clienti
<CrazyLemon> pri tistem pa ni tko
<bogdanov> ja un je pa
<CrazyLemon> tisti k so povezani na repeaterja ne vidijo tiste k so povezani na routerja
<bogdanov> 192.168.2.*
<CrazyLemon> ker je drug subnet
<bogdanov> recmo
<CrazyLemon> ja
<bogdanov> a pol
<CrazyLemon> tko da..prvo probaj repeater..če ti to uspe zrihtat..probaj še ta bridge
<bogdanov> jst k bom prek reaperja
<bogdanov> povezan nam mogu do ruterja
<CrazyLemon> ne
<bogdanov> ma dobr
<bogdanov> sj
<bogdanov> to mi ni nujno
<bogdanov> vazn daje
<bogdanov> povezava stabilna
<bogdanov> pa daje signal
<CrazyLemon> lej..preberi si to malo..js sm to samo malo preletel
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> sj bom repeter ponoc
<bogdanov> probu zrihtat
<CrazyLemon> sj repeater bi ti mogu delat..k je res sam par klikov
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem js mal tv gledat pa sladoled jest :D
<bogdanov> prijatno
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> aj
<uni4dfx> back
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon a je že
<uni4dfx> stari tal BMW tanov je pa epic
<uni4dfx> 40k GBP
<uni4dfx> sploh ni tok drag
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx a ni?
<CrazyLemon> dej to v €
<CrazyLemon> pa boš vidu :D
<uni4dfx> 44k€
<uni4dfx> skor isto
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da je več
<uni4dfx> nope
<uni4dfx> GBP = 0.9 €
<CrazyLemon> lej pa res :)
<CrazyLemon> sam še vedno..44k ..kaj pa vem..dobiš kr lep x3 za ta dnar :)
<uni4dfx> x3... lep? XD
<uni4dfx> never :D
<CrazyLemon> you have no taste
<uni4dfx> X5 je bolš, X6 je pa dejansko lep, sam ga nebi mel k je useless
<bogdanov> crazy
<CrazyLemon> sam mam feeling da bo tale sezona epic
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov
<bogdanov> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Universal_Wireless_Repeater
<Pepelka> Universal Wireless Repeater - DD-WRT Wiki
<CrazyLemon> zrihtu?
<bogdanov> kle k izbers
<bogdanov> repeter kle ni
<CrazyLemon> pol nimaš pravega firmwarea
<bogdanov> ap client client bridge adhoc wd station wds ap
<bogdanov> ni repeater za izbrt
<CrazyLemon> This functionality is also known as Wireless Client Bridge, or Range Expander.
<bogdanov> aha oks
<bogdanov> Note: this will not automatically repeat secure/encrypted networks. If your source network uses WEP or WPA, enter the ssid under the Physical Interface in step 4 instead, and proceed to the next step.
<bogdanov> kvaj tole mislen
<bogdanov> Go to tab "Wireless", sub-tab "Basic Settings":
<bogdanov>         Set Wireless Mode to "Repeater"
<bogdanov>         Under "Wireless Physical Interface", set "Wireless Network Name (SSID)" to the network you wish to repeat. Set Network Configuration to "Bridged".
<bogdanov>         Click on "Save Settings" ("Virtual Interfaces" section does not appear until you save the changes)
<bogdanov>         Click on "Add" under "Virtual Interfaces", and enter an SSID (such as "repeater"). AP Isolation is "disabled" and Network Configuration is "Bridged".
<CrazyLemon> katero zdej :D
<CrazyLemon> prvo al drugo
<CrazyLemon> tam kjer maš Physical Interface moraš dat SSID od tvojega prvega routerja
<CrazyLemon> na tega se on poveže
<CrazyLemon> kot client
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> ampak klele gledam
<bogdanov> virtual interface
<bogdanov> ni
<CrazyLemon> "Virtual Interfaces" section does not appear until you save the changes)
<bogdanov> zgleda je ta vodic starejsi
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> torej prvo moraš shranit spremembe
<CrazyLemon> in Å¡ele pol se pojavi
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> oks
<bogdanov> tale tplink jajc
<bogdanov> mi gaja
<CrazyLemon> tplink?!?!?!?   človek..wtf :D
<CrazyLemon> wrt54gl!
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> mam
<bogdanov> wrt160nl
<bogdanov> glavni
<bogdanov> tabo repeter
<bogdanov> sam fakk
<bogdanov> res
<bogdanov> 20eu
<bogdanov> cena
<bogdanov> pove use
<bogdanov> SUX
<CrazyLemon> lol..pizda tudi ti šparaš tam kjer se ne sme šparat :D
<bogdanov> ma sparat
<bogdanov> sj
<bogdanov> wrt
<bogdanov> 20eu
<bogdanov> rablen
<bogdanov> sekunda
<uni4dfx> kdo pozna Å krata Bolfenka? :D
<CrazyLemon> slišal že par for ja
<uni4dfx> tiča vun
<CrazyLemon> ta druga epizoda je res huda :D
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e posebi challenge :D
<uni4dfx> hehe
<uni4dfx> WTF
<uni4dfx> magnet sm napol prelomu
<uni4dfx> in se odbija vmes :S
<uni4dfx> kako je to možno
<CrazyLemon> lol
<bogdanov> crazy
<uni4dfx> po vsej logiki in vsem kar vemo o fiziki bi se mogle polovice privlačt
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov si zrihtu
<bogdanov> zdj sm zrihtu ampak
<bogdanov> tm k mam virtual intefaces
<bogdanov> je
<bogdanov> se
<bogdanov> dodatno
<bogdanov> AP
<bogdanov> alpa WDS AP
<bogdanov> kva dam?
<bogdanov> kle u clanku je mau drgac
<CrazyLemon> mmm AP dej
#ubuntu-si 2012-06-25
<marinka> LN
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM 1h20m :/
<LorD_DDooM> What what what
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM vršič
<LorD_DDooM> Sploh ni slabo...sem gledal rezultate za Vzpon na Vršič 2011, zmagovalec je imel 33 min :S
<CrazyLemon> jp :D
<CrazyLemon> sej štartali smo tam pri tistem hotelu...kjer je štarta za juriš
<LorD_DDooM> Zakaj ste šli pa čez mejo?...ziher kaki mutni posli :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ma Å¡li smo mal pogledat mangartska jezera
<CrazyLemon> pa nam je bilo premalo vzponom..smo se še spustili do trbiža :D
<LorD_DDooM> Lepa
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz sem tudi včeraj štiri jezera čekiral :D
<CrazyLemon> pa hudič od endomonda mi je kr meril čas ko sm ugasnu gps
<CrazyLemon> tko da povprečje je bolše kot piše :p
<LorD_DDooM> Nič ne verjamem :D
<CrazyLemon> tko kot js ne verjamem da si naredu 1600 višinskih :>
<CrazyLemon> pa top speed 97kmh
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> Meni je tudi kakolrije narobe računal, je rekel, da sem iz Rakitne navzdol porabil več energije kot do rakitne navzgor, WTF? :)
<LorD_DDooM> :P
<sasa84> juhuuu ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> */
<sasa84> oj lynxlynxlynx:)
<sasa84> chatam na operi...mal sprobavam :P
<sasa84> oj zdobersek
<sasa84> ah ja...
<zdobersek> OHAI sasa84
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, a si me vidu ob cesti? :P
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: ne, žal nisem...samo sem bil precej poznej tam kot sem predvideval.
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, pa vozila sem a tabo...čist za ritjo, trobla ipd...pa nč :P
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz avtomatsko ignoriram folk ki mi trobi v avtih :P
<sasa84> pa sj sm te Å¡e mal opzlazla z avtom...a nis opazu? :P
<sasa84> ah...moški, ah larifari... *pleja helenco*
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/24062012611.jpg  mangartska/belopeška jezera
<CrazyLemon> no..prvo jezero je na tej sliki :)
<CrazyLemon> tko da če boš kaj v tistih krajih..must see :)
<LorD_DDooM> Proper
<zdobersek> bela pec?
<lynxlynxlynx> fajn izhodišče
<CrazyLemon> endpoint..ne izhodišče :D
<Aseq> a tisto na levi si ti?
<CrazyLemon> ne..js sm tisti pod drevesi
 * CrazyLemon vozi samo taka kolesa, ki gredo povsod..in ne taka ki jih moraš porivat po makadamu ;)
<LorD_DDooM> Pozabil si povedat, da se s svojim kolesom stalno pelješ v zavetrju koles, katere je treba porivat po makadamu....
<CrazyLemon> to je nepomembno dejstvo
<CrazyLemon> :>
<[nitro]> crazylemon kaj pa pok piknik :) nema nobenga :(
<[nitro]> :)
<[nitro]> jaz sm mogu se bencin placat frendu :)
<[nitro]> fifty fifty :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lobi: počasen prenos preko USB  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38446/#p38446
<lobi> yo
<lobi> je kdo tu
<lobi> imam proplem s prenosom podatkov na prenosni disk
<lobi> prenos je zelo pocasen
<lobi> ali mogoce kdo ve kje je tezava
<lynxlynxlynx> usb1?
<lobi> lynxlynxlynx: ?
<lobi> kje pogledam
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče bi lsusb napisal
<lynxlynxlynx> 277 kb/s hah
<lobi> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<lobi> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<lobi> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<lobi> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<lobi> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<lobi> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 03f0:171d Hewlett-Packard Bluetooth 2.0 Interface [Broadcom BCM2045]
<lobi> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 1058:071a Western Digital Technologies, Inc. My Passport 1TB
<lobi> kaksna bi bila resitev
<lynxlynxlynx> če bi bil to samo usb1 disk, so te nategnili pri prodaji
<lynxlynxlynx> po specifikaciji bi Å¡e to moralo bit hitreje
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko da je problem kje drugje
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Re: počasen prenos preko USB  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38447/#p38447
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<zdobersek1> ooooooyeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> stfu!
<zdobersek1> NEVAH
<zdobersek1> cetudi to pomeni punt!
<sasa84> zdobersek1, živjo
<zdobersek1> I'VE GOT SOUL BUT I'M NOT A SOLDIER
<sasa84> uf, zdj se je pa uscal
<lobi> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linu
<lobi> dmmd
 * CrazyLemon shakes and uzips his pants
<lobi> g
<zdobersek1> I'VE GOT SOUL BUT I'M NOT A SOULJA BOY
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ti si kriv? :P
<lobi> kaj mi lahko kdo pomaga
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa kaj maš takšen mehur? :)
<CrazyLemon> lobi ti bo sasa84 pomagala
<CrazyLemon> lp o/
<lobi> hm
<sasa84> lobi ni navdušen nad to idejo :P
<lobi> kdo ja sasa84
<lobi> je*
<sasa84> jst
<lobi> kaj lahko kdo pomaga
<sasa84> kakšen problem maš?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lobi: Re: počasen prenos preko USB  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38448/#p38448
<lobi> sasa84: https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38448/#p38448
<Seniorita> počasen prenos preko USB (Stran 1) - Težave s strojno opremo - Ubuntu.si forum
<sasa84> lobi, a si prkluču na 2.0?
<lobi> saj vse 2.0
<lobi> ali ne
<lobi> ??
<lobi> mislim da so vsi trije prikljucki 2.0
<sasa84> drugje ti dela normaln?
<lobi> ne
<lobi> enako
<sasa84> kaj pa če priklopiš na kšn drug comp...?
<lobi> zdaj bom poskusal nesti na windowse
<lobi> pa da vidimo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: počasen prenos preko USB  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38449/#p38449
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lobi: Re: počasen prenos preko USB  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38450/#p38450
<alyosha_sql> ma kdo kako idejo kako bi na transmission-daemonu nastavu za downlaod dir ftp server?
<CrazyLemon> maš config.json če se ne motim
<CrazyLemon> tam nastaviš marsikaj :)
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx tale balcon
<CrazyLemon> a tudi slovenija sodeluje ?
<CrazyLemon> ker na bannerju je ni :D
<lynxlynxlynx> tole si pa hiter zvedu :)
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni kul, na karti nismo na balkanu :D
<lynxlynxlynx> bomo najbrž malo sodelovali, glavnino organizacije itak prevzemajo dol
<CrazyLemon> ja..to sm pogruntal glede na to da je page na *.lugnos.org :)
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e vedno precej v povojih
<zdobersek1> !g balcon
<Seniorita> balcon - Wiktionary http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/balcon
<CrazyLemon> !g balccon
<Seniorita> BalCCon warmup – Part I | LUGoNS Events Weblog https://events.lugons.org/%3Fp%3D145
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/4tEpq.gif  ahaha..awesome :D
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<robert_negro> A je možno narediti vec particij na usb kljucu_
<robert_negro> ?
<lynxlynxlynx> itak
<CrazyLemon> http://www.marketwatch.com/story/debian-and-ubuntu-surpass-red-hat-and-centos-for-top-linux-distributions-on-smb-file-servers-2012-06-25
<Seniorita> Debian and Ubuntu Surpass Red Hat and CentOS for Top LinuxDistributions on SMB File Servers - MarketWatch
<lynxlynxlynx> uff, še dobr da ne gre za kritične sisteme :P
<CrazyLemon> you infidel!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha NSFW in za sasa84 https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/182369_2997907205035_542123789_n.jpg   hahaha
<zdobersek> ... 21:50, CrazyLemon svari pred NSFW
<dz0ny> alyosha_sql si uredil z ftp?
<dz0ny> ima kdo invite za torrentleech
<dz0ny> ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny me me me me
<CrazyLemon> in nima kaj uredit s ftp..če ima ftp na istem strežniku kot transmission potem naj določi samo download-dir
<CrazyLemon> če nima na istem strežniku pa naj da na ftp strežnik še transmission
<CrazyLemon> alyosha je znan po tem da rad komplicira :>
<micoka_12> ls
#ubuntu-si 2012-06-26
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Dell bo razširil ponudbo računalnikov s prednameščenim Ubuntujem na Kitajskem, visokopotezno vstopa v Indijo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38451/#p38451
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Vseslovenske Ubuntu Urice ->  http://www.ubuntu.si/ubuntu-urice/ | Ubuntu 12.10 = Quantal Quetzal | 12.04 na voljo na https://www.ubuntu.si/povezave | "Ubuntu" v brskalniku - https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/ | Tadej congrats! :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM http://www.rkdk.si/maraton-po-dezeli-cvicka.html     greš? :D
<Pepelka> Maraton po de�eli cvi�ka
<alyosha_sql> dz0ny sem rešu pol tak oda sem dal transmission-daemon na ftp server
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon kaj se delaš kao ti veš use
<alyosha_sql> nestoj straljat ja!
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql ma bravo!
<alyosha_sql> pejdi malo kolesarit rajši
<alyosha_sql> jebemtish
<CrazyLemon> končno tudi ti malo misliš :p
<alyosha_sql> dej de jnisi resen
<alyosha_sql> uglavnem
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql sm kolesaru v nedeljo
<alyosha_sql> 720p@raspberryPi dela perfect
<CrazyLemon> ja?
<alyosha_sql> jp
<CrazyLemon> kul
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa 1080p ?
<alyosha_sql> in še video gledam prek mreže
<alyosha_sql> nisem Å¡e probal
<CrazyLemon> pa normalno da gledaš
<alyosha_sql> itak mam TV 720p:/
<CrazyLemon> če mene poslušaš
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha_sql> dej dej:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql uglavnem
<CrazyLemon> če dela 720p
<CrazyLemon> ti dam 20€ za pito
<CrazyLemon> zdaj takoj
<alyosha_sql> pff
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha_sql> bolj 100€ komplet
<alyosha_sql> :)
<CrazyLemon> haha..optimist :D
<alyosha_sql> pita, memorystick, usbnapajalnik
<alyosha_sql> skonfiguriran sistem
<alyosha_sql> pf
<alyosha_sql> samo plug&play
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> Å¡e HDMI kabel
<alyosha_sql> pf
<alyosha_sql> pa to je THE deal
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj prek xbmcja lahko srfaš po netu? .9
<alyosha_sql> in kaj se je zgodilo da si ti že buden?!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon seveda
<alyosha_sql> maš plugine za use
<alyosha_sql> gmail browser
<alyosha_sql> miljon nekih programov
<alyosha_sql> ni da ni
<CrazyLemon> ma nočem js gmail browser facebook browser..js bi rad samo browser :D
<alyosha_sql> imaš gmail, browser
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> ker če je to tko kot ti praviš..bi to blo kul za stare.. bi jim dal na tv pito.. in bi se učili malo browseat :D
<alyosha_sql> jes jes
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e v usb2BT tipkovnico...in je to win win :D
<alyosha_sql> usb2BT?
<CrazyLemon> ja..za wireless tipkovnico
<CrazyLemon> daš v usb port usb bluetooth "dongle"
<alyosha_sql> ja ja ma rabiš tipkovnico tako
<alyosha_sql> prodajajo neke
<alyosha_sql> mini tipkovnice
<alyosha_sql> ma gor Å¡e tuchpad
<CrazyLemon> nič...brb
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: ne zgleda slabo, treba premisliti. Ti greš?
<alyosha_sql> idi idi
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [12.04] Fonti v brskalniku - sistemski  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38452/#p38452
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Dell bo razširil ponudbo računalnikov s prednameščenim Ubuntujem na Kitajskem, visokopotezno vstopa v Indijo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38453/#p38453
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM je kar velika verjetnost da grem ja :)
<LorD_DDooM> Lepo lepo, poj se pa še mogoče dirkamo :P
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡koda ker ne zaprejo ceste..potem bi se dirkali
<CrazyLemon> :>
<LorD_DDooM> Saj je spredaj varnostb avto...valda da si takoj za avtom :>>>>
<CrazyLemon> ja..tam kjer je Å¡e 200 drugih :D
<LorD_DDooM> Ti imaš specifičen izraz za tole..."nepomembno dejstvo" :D
<CrazyLemon> :))
<uni4dfx> A kdo zna LVM uporablat? :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MAXtor: WRT54GL me ne spusti na FB :O  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38454/#p38454
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> |o|
<robert_negro> !t en sl eminent
<Pepelka> uglednih
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] jierro: Re: WRT54GL me ne spusti na FB :O  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38455/#p38455
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: WRT54GL me ne spusti na FB :O  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38456/#p38456
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MAXtor: Re: WRT54GL me ne spusti na FB :O  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38457/#p38457
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] jierro: Re: WRT54GL me ne spusti na FB :O  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38458/#p38458
<uni4dfx> kaj je razlika med dm-crypt pa LUKS
<zdobersek> lololol kter pickup line
<zdobersek> 'imas gradbeno dovoljenje? ne? potem te bom moral podreti.'
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MAXtor: Re: WRT54GL me ne spusti na FB :O  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38459/#p38459
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: WRT54GL me ne spusti na FB :O  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38461/#p38461
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MAXtor: Re: WRT54GL me ne spusti na FB :O  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38462/#p38462
<uni4dfx> zdobersek ni logično? a torej podreš tistga k gradi, ne same zgradbe
<zdobersek> uni4dfx: a pol moram to starse sprasevat? :>
<uni4dfx> zdobersek tistga k se ga z buldožerjem podre če zgradi hišo brez dovoljenja :P
<zdobersek> uni4dfx: ne, vprasas mamo, ce ma gradbeno dovoljenje za hcerko, drugac jo bo (hcerko) treba podret
<zdobersek> je boljs?
<uni4dfx> ja to bi Å¡lo
<uni4dfx> :D
<zdobersek> COFFFEEEEEEEETTTS
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] 1GOR: [12.04] Povezava VPN ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38463/#p38463
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.04] Povezava VPN ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38464/#p38464
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: as vidu kva mamo dobre novice ? :)
<zdobersek> http://www.weknowwhatyouredoing.com/
<Pepelka> We know what you're doing... A social networking privacy experiment by Callum Haywood
<Sky[x]> :))
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<zdobersek> oooooooyyyeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
 * sasa84 diplomirana!
<zdobersek> gogo sasa84!
<sasa84> *razbijam čašeeee*
<sasa84> :D
<[nitro]> e tko se dela hehe ko sm jst diplomiru sm bil res happy
<[nitro]> mene drzi da bi se v solo hodu sam ni money money hehe :)
<sasa84> [nitro], ja... verjamem
<sasa84> happy, sem sicr zadovolna a ne... sam nism pa nč euforična :)
<[nitro]> komot bi se vpisu na kaj informatike iz tega kaj mam
<sasa84> evforična*
<sasa84> jaz bom verjetno šla naprej... so mi starši prpravleni vse financirat
<[nitro]> so i meni vse :)
<[nitro]> koncal sm 6 stopnjo poslovne smeri z diplomo iz predmeta informatika leta 2006
<sasa84> pejd naprej, če maš cajt
<[nitro]> sej moral bi redno it hehe
<[nitro]> kakor jst vem zavod placa solo sam do seste
<[nitro]> vsaj tko je blo pred par leti
<sasa84> pojma nimam
<sasa84> men vem d ne bo čist nč financiru :D
<sasa84> če plača sam do šeste
<[nitro]> jaz sm na istem ker sm si sesto sam placu hehe
<[nitro]> redno
<[nitro]> star sm bil okol 21 let hodu v prvi letnik z 19 letniki hehe
<sasa84> jaz sem izredno študirala, naš fax ma 5 let
<sasa84> ene 1800€ je blo na letnik
<[nitro]> sej
<sasa84> jaz sem prvo germanistiko, pol sem tud prevekslala... tko da sem bla mal starejša od sošolcev...sam ne pa vseh :)
<[nitro]> jaz sem bil redno najstarejsi no nism moj dobr frend mi je bil frend je bil 1 leto starejsi in tud koncal mal za mano hehe
<sasa84> pr nas so bli eni tok stari kt jst, eni starejši...
<sasa84> to me sploh ni nč motil
<[nitro]> sej
<[nitro]> no se 1x cestitke :)
<[nitro]> jaz sem izredno koncal srednjo ekonomsko od 2 do 4 letnika :)
<[nitro]> takrat sm bil tud ze na linuxih hehe
<[nitro]> glih zacelo se je se mi zdi
<[nitro]> no se male prej par let
<[nitro]> i glih sm mislu da mi bo placal zavod za zaposlovanje kot je vsem pa tisto leto ni bil podrt ekonomski tehnik in mi je mat vse placala
<sasa84> hvala :)
<sasa84> jaz na zavod niti pod razno na računam...
<[nitro]> sej nimas kaj
<[nitro]> dok nimas prve sluzbe vsaj za eno leto nimas od zavoda se nic
<sasa84> men 3. stopnje zavod itak nau plaču
<sasa84> še ne vem če bi se prjavla sploh na zavod, če mislm it jesen naprej
<[nitro]> ja sej
<sasa84> se mi zdi, d maš več problemov kt koristi :)
<[nitro]> mene jebe ker iscem poklic neki v racunalnistvu a nism glh programer a bi lahko bil ce bi se potrud moskih tajnikov pa nihce ne prevec zaposluje hehe no edino tajnik v racunalniski firmi hehe
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> hehe
<[nitro]> zivljenska usoda in nakljucje v lifeu heeh
<sasa84> upam, da bomo kej že najdl :D
<sasa84> en Å¡iht :)
<[nitro]> sej jst sm poslal prosnjo na 3 racunalniske firme v lj ta mesc
<[nitro]> za delo na domu
<[nitro]> mogoc bo kak odziv
<Sky[x]> a pri 3eh si ze obupal
<Sky[x]> vsaj 20 jih mors poslat da bo kak razgovor padu :)
<[nitro]> poslem vsak mesc 3 :)
<[nitro]> zdej sm v lj drgac po dolenjski :)
<[nitro]> zavod nima na spletu tolk dela kot ma kak drug portal
<[nitro]> mojazaposlitev al kaj tazga je tud ok
<[nitro]> bil sm ze skrbnik ubuntujev v eni organiziji par let s presledki
<Sky[x]> kera orgaznizacija ce niskrivnost ? :)
<[nitro]> Mladinski center Bit Črnomelj
<Sky[x]> aha
<[nitro]> pes do sluzbe oz na konc sm mel tud bike sluzbeni na voljo :)
<[nitro]> delo preko razpisov in avtorske
 * CrazyLemon užge sasa84 po riti
<CrazyLemon> čestitam!!
<zdobersek> diplomirana, pa jo se kr tepejo.
<[nitro]> on jo od veselja :)
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon Å¡eeee Å¡eeee :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dobiš neki zelo posebnega zdaj!
<[nitro]> a si bla ze na triglavu kdaj .. ko gres prvic te bi po pravilih morali krstit tam gor hehe
<[nitro]> po riti seveda :)ž
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 neki kar je peščica ljudi videla!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ? :)
<sasa84> a mogoče nova frizurca? ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 the whole package baby!
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<[nitro]> jaz sem mel to sreco da sem srecal pravega kozoroga v slovenskih gorah skocu je cez mene :)
<[nitro]> kaj jih ni svica dala jugoslaviji par komadov al kako je blo
<CrazyLemon> [nitro] žal boš mogu najprej razložit zdoberseku kaj je to jugoslavija..ker on je ful mlad fant
<CrazyLemon> :p
<[nitro]> po tv je bil dokumentarec o tem
<[nitro]> pred kakega pol leta leto na slo1
<[nitro]> jaz sem bil se titov pionir med zadnjimi :)
<[nitro]> to so bli sami prazniki hehe
 * sasa84 je vsa mokra ob gledanju slike CrazyLemon 
 * CrazyLemon prižge klimo
<sasa84> kakšne mišice, kakšne lepe komsta noge.. <3
<sasa84> huh!
<sasa84> kosmate*
<sasa84> komsta LOL
<CrazyLemon> lol..sej se ne vidi na tej sliki kok so komsta noge :D
<CrazyLemon> pa mišic se tudi ne vidi na tej sliki!
<CrazyLemon> lahk ti pa pokažem eno pozersko kjer se vidijo :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lej... jst bom začela tam okol šmarij kolesart
<sasa84> (sicer ne bom mela kosmatih nog...)
<sasa84> oz. komsta noge :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kr! sam ne se zadrževat na glavnih cestah
<sasa84> ne? ^^
<CrazyLemon> ne..ker te bo kak italijan pobral :D
<sasa84> mogoče pa neb blo slabo :P
<lynxlynxlynx> [nitro]: iz italije so naseljeni. v evropi so bili praktično povsod iztrebljeni, razen pod gran paradisom (en 4km-čak) od koder so jih potem nazaj naseljevali
<lynxlynxlynx> je pa res, da je prakticno na meji
<[nitro]> ves kje sm bil na mangartu
<[nitro]> ce se prov spomenm
<[nitro]> sej to je meja kaj ni z italijo
<CrazyLemon> je ja
<lynxlynxlynx> sam gp je na meji s francijo/Å¡vico, drug konc ;)
<[nitro]> po rogovih sm ga prepoznal gams ma dost manjske pa ne tko zvite
<[nitro]> lahko da ni bil kaj pa ves
<lynxlynxlynx> pri nas jih najlažje vidiš na kriških podih
<lynxlynxlynx> pri sosedih pa na pecolu nad sello neveo (kanin)
<[nitro]> ena taka zival v velikimi rogovi me je preskocila cez en prepad :)
<lynxlynxlynx> dost lažje vidiš kozoroga kot gamsa, ker so prvi dnevne žvali
<[nitro]> bil sm se mulc
<[nitro]> osnovna sola
<[nitro]> na triglav sm teku gor mal hodu mal teku hehe
<[nitro]> otroci se ne zavedamo kolk smo mocni :)
<zdobersek> se najlazje v SLO najdes zlatoroga
<[nitro]> tocno lahko je bil zlatorog
<[nitro]> vcer sm igral tenis .. probal sm odigrat s najvecjo mocjo in kontrolo seveda zraven .. tak zvok je naredilo da sm mislu da je lopar pocu hehe
<[nitro]> je pa letelo hehe
<CrazyLemon> a si spustil obvezni zvok ob back/forehandu "aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagggggggghhhhhh" ?
<[nitro]> men to ni potrebno delat razn kadr kubim in namerno se delam zivcnega :)
<[nitro]> po takem kriku recimo mu das eno skrajscano pa on krici ce ne vlovi :)
<sasa84> [nitro], hitr pogledat vzklike monike seleš... pa se uč!
<[nitro]> jaz znam vzodni in zahodni prijem forehenda in ne kricim pri udarcih :)
<sasa84> dolgcajt :P
<[nitro]> lepota tenisa je pravilno izpeljan gib ce se to zgodi gre tud na crto tocno :)
<sasa84> lepota tenisa za CrazyLemon so kratke kiklce...
<sasa84> :P
<[nitro]> moski pa vsi v belem :)
<sasa84> jst nism mela nikol kiklce pr tenisu...zmer kratke hlače
<sasa84> neb se počutla dobr
<[nitro]> a si igrala tenis ?
<sasa84> v mlajših letih..mal za hec
<sasa84> čist tko...kokr špilaš košarko :)
<[nitro]> jaz sm igral ker je moj fotr trenes tenisa :)
<sasa84> pač greš na tenis plac pa mal špilaš
<sasa84> aaa
<[nitro]> prvo sm treniral mal rokomet pol pa presaltu na kr neki let tenisa skor vsak dan
<sasa84> jst sm košarko trenirala...
<[nitro]> tud ok
<sasa84> suvanej krogle...pršla do državnga in sm vidla, d sm k piščanc prot unim babncam
<[nitro]> jaz se zadnje cajte dosktat peljem 10km na drink z bikeom hehe
<sasa84> zdj mi je pa šport 10 briga... pa bi mogla kej začet, posebi zarad hrbtenice a ne
<[nitro]> da bi mene vidla . eena strokovna oseba je opisala mojo postavo kot vitko lepa slovenska beseda :)
<[nitro]> nism se tehtu par let skor mam tu nek okol 70kg na 183 cm :)
<sasa84> jst sm itak shujšala več kt 10 kil...
<sasa84> sicr ne vem zakaj... ampak s kilažo nism bla nikol obremenjena... mi je glih al mam 60kil al pa 70
<sasa84> jem pa kr mi paše...če je ob polnoči pa ob polnoči
<[nitro]> 60 bi bla ze suha se bi vidlo :)
<[nitro]> tocno to hehe
<sasa84> sm mela 72 al 73 kil... pa mi je blo glih
<[nitro]> tko mam ja neki
<sasa84> zdj pojma nimam kok jih mam...k sm se vagala nazadne je blo 62, ampak sm zihr shujšala, ker mi je obleka, kupljena pred tremi tedni mal prevelka
<sasa84> tale diploma me ej zihr pobrala
<[nitro]> hehe diploma dela svoje hehe
<[nitro]> iste besede hehe
<sasa84> vage pa nimamo doma
<sasa84> ne rabmo ;)
<[nitro]> nice
<Sky[x]> jst mam ene 68kg sem se zdj za vikend tehtal :>
<[nitro]> pol si suh tko kt ja hehe
<lynxlynxlynx> kako vam rata :)
<[nitro]> we know world secret maybe :)
<[nitro]> eni kadijo pa so suhi hehe
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, sem mislu obratno
<lynxlynxlynx> zredit se ne morem
<[nitro]> na kajenje pa spit 4 litre vode
<[nitro]> si skoz slank :)
<[nitro]> sam pr men je oboje sm bil tud prej suh ko se nism kadil hehe
<lynxlynxlynx> mi mamo hitro prebavo v familiji, bo najbrž genetika
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, kokr moj oči poje...bi mogu met 200 kil :)
<[nitro]> sej jaz lahko jem pet mocih obrokov pa se ne zredim al pa samo 2 pa je isto :)
<sasa84> men osebn a ne.. obožujem moške, ki jim vampy mal čez hlače gleda :D
<sasa84> men je to blazn sexy :)
<sasa84> sj vem d sm čudna ipd... ampak, klinc...tko je :)
<zdobersek> vateva.
<[nitro]> hehe
<[nitro]> pr men skor neb opazla tezko hehe
<sasa84> sj to ni mišlen, da pol metra vn gleda...
<sasa84> ampak... suhi dedci mi nekok niso kul
<[nitro]> sej vem :)
<sasa84> pa niti uni mišičnjaki... tist mi je tud kr neki :)
<[nitro]> mas prov :)
<sasa84> za glavo naslont..more bit mal mehko :)
<lynxlynxlynx> pol si lih za enega klasičnega geeka, malnurished tank
<[nitro]> 70 kil je suh tip sam ni presuh
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, LOL
<[nitro]> na takem so same misice pa zelo malo celulita na 0....
<lynxlynxlynx> odvisno od višine
<[nitro]> to pa ja
<[nitro]> kak mejhn bi bil okrogu
<uni4dfx> js mam 70kg pa average višino :P
<[nitro]> kak smo na debato o tezi prisli hehe
<sasa84> in pol majo neki g33ki kle take debate :P
<sasa84> ah...tud g33ki niso več to kar so bli... :P
<[nitro]> so se privadli zemeljskim razmeram hehe
<sasa84> lol
<[nitro]> ne sam u sob tud mal na zrak hehe
<sasa84> vidm...čist neki športniki :)
<sasa84> in še celo umivajo se, brijejo in strižejo!!
<[nitro]> normalno :)
<[nitro]> in nosijo elegantne srajce :)
<sasa84> huh
<sasa84> [nitro], a hočš rečt, da bi se s kšnim g33kom clo dal žvet :D
<[nitro]> kdo te bo resno jemal ce nisi urejen glej linux indija vsi so nori na vodo za njih je sveta
<[nitro]> seveda mela bi verjetno vsaj neki dnarja tko kt eni nimajo hehe
<[nitro]> jaz sem svojih kristusovih 33 let prezivel po moji volji in kr dobro zdej pa sam en nov job i bo :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> no...srečno :)
<[nitro]> hehe tnx :) glede 20 prosenj bom to upostevu hehe
<[nitro]> glede prosenj ce upostevamo da posljes 20 emailov ali 20 vlog preko ptt je razlika v denarju in tko mesecno hehe
<lynxlynxlynx> dostavi s kolesom
<[nitro]> email je zakon pa se uradno je
<[nitro]> treba met dobro narejeno vlogo in zivljenjepis
<[nitro]> sicer pa s kolesom je osebni stik kar je ponavad najhitrejsi uspeh
<[nitro]> itis.si ma dost emailov firm
<[nitro]> jst sm napisal za ibm drustvo v lj clank o pohitritvi zagona os/2 warp 3.0 brez connect se za dialup :)
<[nitro]> so nardil karikaturo iz moje face mel sm se dolge lase bol :)
<[nitro]> kmal po tem clanki pa je lugos nastal
<lynxlynxlynx> os/2 waaa
<[nitro]> os/2 je fural tud dos progame kot ro
<[nitro]> nor na 386 multitasking kot nor delal
<[nitro]> vse poste slovenije so ble na os2 dolg cajta
<[nitro]> zadnja verzija 4
<[nitro]> ni blo iger
<[nitro]> ce bi ble igre bi se bil zdej
<lynxlynxlynx> japakajše :)
<[nitro]> folk ni hotu programov pisat
<[nitro]> znam da sm mel civilization igro v os2 verziji
<lynxlynxlynx> itak, win3 so bli bl sexy
<[nitro]> os2 je mal spodnji bay ko winsi se zdej nimajo hehe
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: IRC sestanek  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38465/#p38465
<[nitro]> jaz sem mel uradni slovenski bbs
<[nitro]> drago stalo mojo pokojno babico :)
<[nitro]> mel si i piratske bbse hehe
<[nitro]> doom 1 itd :)
<[nitro]> v salamoncu v yugi sami pirati vec al manj :)
<[nitro]> zdej bomo pa vsi free ocitno
<[nitro]> poznal sm ljudi ki so zbirali igre za commodorre 64 ki niso ble ripane po delih nego v celoti kar je blo na konc redko
<[nitro]> mel sm 9 iglicni al kolk printer na commoddore 64 in wordprocessor program na disketi 5.25
<[nitro]> 360k
<[nitro]> al tu neki :)
<lynxlynxlynx> floppy floppy, ne tisto s čimer smo se mi igrali
<[nitro]> zadnjic s frendom sva nasla kak se formatira pod win xp dos disketa iz 1.44mb na 720kb pa prelimal je luknjo
<[nitro]> rabu za en sekvencer se od pink floydov :)
<[nitro]> no ista serija :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MAXtor: Re: WRT54GL me ne spusti na FB :O  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38466/#p38466
<CrazyLemon> <Sky[x]> jst mam ene 68kg sem se zdj za vikend tehtal :>
<CrazyLemon> suhec
<[nitro]> nc saltam lcd tv na tv pa spat kasnej se beremo kaj jutri :)
<LorD_DDooM> Sami težkokategorniki, kam poj spadam jaz s svojimi 58 kg? :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM pod punce :P
<LorD_DDooM> nizka :(
<LorD_DDooM> :P
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<CrazyLemon> ti pa sasa84 sta v skupini :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a ni tko?!?
<sasa84> jst pa lordy...huh ^^
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kok si visoka?
<sasa84> 164
<CrazyLemon> torej sta tam tam z višino in kilogrami :D
<sasa84> :)))
<CrazyLemon> nč..slip tajm
<CrazyLemon> gud najt sasa84
<sasa84> jaz grem tud pančat...
<sasa84> nočko :)
#ubuntu-si 2012-06-27
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1463-5: Unity 2D update  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1463-5/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1463-6: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1463-6/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] jierro: Re: WRT54GL me ne spusti na FB :O  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38467/#p38467
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MAXtor: Re: WRT54GL me ne spusti na FB :O  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38468/#p38468
<CrazyLemon> wiii chrome 20ka je available
<Aseq> jes!
<zdobersek> we be ridin' 21, mkay
<zdobersek> http://24ur.com/novice/svet/napadli-microsoft-v-atenah.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Napadli Microsoft v Atenah
<dhbiker> kewl
<dhbiker> :>
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeZRPJ1VNuc
<Pepelka> A Week of the WebKit Project      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> OMG
<CrazyLemon> ZANDOBERSEK@GMAIL IS THERE!!
<CrazyLemon> OMG!!
<CrazyLemon> basically..si edini lameass z gmailom :P
<dhbiker> lol
<Aseq> zdobersek: a res delas WebKit?
<zdobersek> na gtk portu
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/svet/1042538540
<Pepelka> Napad na Microsoftovo poslopje v Atenah; v pritličju zažgali vozilo, polno bencina | Dnevnik
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: WRT54GL me ne spusti na FB :O  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38469/#p38469
<zdobersek> KHM KHM
<zdobersek> (10:53:04) zdobersek: http://24ur.com/novice/svet/napadli-microsoft-v-atenah.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Napadli Microsoft v Atenah
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Y U SO JELLY
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek BCS TDAY IS JELLY DAY!
<CrazyLemon> 8 more hrs!
<zdobersek> do cega?
<CrazyLemon> JELLY YOU SILLY!
<zdobersek> WHEAR IS JELLY
<CrazyLemon> IN MOUNTAIN VIEW YOU SILLY LIL RABIT!
<CrazyLemon> BBB
<zdobersek> AAAA I/O
<CrazyLemon> ja..i/o
<zdobersek> i/o no make no one jelly
<dhbiker> i/o error ?
<dhbiker> :P
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek io make lots of jelly
<miha> !g jelly beans
<Pepelka> Jelly Belly Candy Store - Candy, jelly beans, chocolate, gummy ... http://www.jellybelly.com/
<miha> !g jelly bean
<Pepelka> KeyFinder | Magical Jelly Bean http://www.magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder/
<CrazyLemon> !g io jelly bean
<Pepelka> Google I/O 2012: Jelly Bean statue hits the Googleplex front lawn ... http://androidandme.com/2012/06/news/google-io-2012-jelly-bean-statue-hits-the-googleplex-front-lawn/
<CrazyLemon> oh noes
<miha> !g youtube what what butt
<Pepelka> Samwell - "What What (In the Butt)" - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DfbGkxcY7YFU
<miha> !g youtube what what butt butters
<Pepelka> What, what in my butt?~Butter&#39;s *special* song - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3D-mV0Sg1_c-Q
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/303549_483040675056126_1614841203_n.jpg
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] 1GOR: Re: [12.04] Povezava VPN ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38470/#p38470
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.04] Povezava VPN ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38471/#p38471
<zdobersek> lololol
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jelly bean je Android 4.1!
 * zdobersek gets it!
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> žalostno kok počasn je včasih žan :/
<dz0ny> V primeru težav se obrnite na administratorja na info@ubuntu.si. Je slučajno prisoten?
<dz0ny> Po registraciji na forumu nisem prejel potrditvene pošte...
<CrazyLemon> username ?
<CrazyLemon> in si prečekiral spam ? :)
<CrazyLemon> Registriran: danes
<CrazyLemon> : danes 14:48:31
<dz0ny> jp na shortmail ga ni
<CrazyLemon> js iz punbbja ti ne morem poslat verification mail...dej klikni pozabljeno geslo
<dz0ny> evo dobil anonymous@plesk3.gigaspark.com
<dz0ny> Jun 27 at 03:08 PM
<CrazyLemon> wth
<dz0ny> zakaj ni z domene ubuntu.si?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: WRT54GL me ne spusti na FB :O  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38472/#p38472
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny beats me
<miha> dz0ny: ker je to virtualc
<miha> pocen so :D
<dz0ny> misliš vps
<dz0ny> na vsakemu vps lahko nastaviš mail strežnik
<miha> ne vem. tud pr https nimajo svojga certifikata
<dz0ny> mislim da je tole shared host
<Aseq> Sploh pa pri pošiljanju mailov lahko v From napišeš karkoli
<Aseq> krivim punbb
<dz0ny> jp ali pa vsaj replay to, če bi poskušal odgovorit na mail bi verjetno šlo v večne digitalije
<CrazyLemon> punbb po defaultu pošilja s privzetega lokalnega mail programa
<dz0ny> to je razumljivo, samo Å¡e vedno bi mail program moral dopustiti from vrednost
<Aseq> $from_email = $forum_config['o_webmaster_email'];
<CrazyLemon> sedaj sem se za foro registriral
<CrazyLemon> in je mail pršu z info@ :)
<CrazyLemon> je pa returnpath anonymous@..
<CrazyLemon> v headerju
<miha> anonops zarota
<Aseq> v kodi ga res ne nastavi
<dz0ny> zihr vejo za vsa gesla :)
<Aseq> barabe kriminalske
<CrazyLemon> sam ne štekam zakaj mail ni v slovenščini
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: WRT54GL me ne spusti na FB :O  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38473/#p38473
<miha> CrazyLemon: lol, dnsok
<CrazyLemon> miha zakaj lol zakaj?!?!
<miha> ma trojanca? :D
<CrazyLemon> js sm to dodal k dz0nyjevi drugi točki
<CrazyLemon> sicer sumim da je njegov linksys "okužen" ampak ok..sm se spomnu na dns-ok in prilepu :D
<miha> linksys se da okužit?
<miha> a nima linuxov?
<zdobersek> a so kake omejitve, kaj lahko pocnes na amazonovem EC2 pocnes?
<dz0ny> misliš tehnične ali pravne
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek so ja
<zdobersek> bolj tehnicne
<CrazyLemon> ko ti zmanjka denarja na računu
<CrazyLemon> :P
<dz0ny> wordpress blog z 1500 obiska mesečno ne bo problem tud na free :)
<dz0ny> ec2 to
<zdobersek> kak je pa bandwidth capacity?
<zdobersek> kolk tece linija, ce kter ve?
<dz0ny> http://mikekhristo.com/ec2-ondemand-vs-reserved-instance-savings-calculator/
<Pepelka> EC2 On-demand vs Reserved Instance Cost Savings Calculator - by Mike Khristo
<dz0ny> miha: seveda se ga da, če nima samodejnih posodobitev ali pa ima privzeto geslo ali pa https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=websec.routerpwn#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDIxMiwid2Vic2VjLnJvdXRlcnB3biJd
<Pepelka> Routerpwn - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<zdobersek> dz0ny: hvala, ni se treba tolk trudit.
<zdobersek> res
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1483-1: NetworkManager vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1483-1/
<dz0ny> zdobersek?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: za link
<zdobersek> ce kdo odgovori, upam, da kr iz glave, ne da za mene isce po googlu.
<zdobersek> k ni fer.
<CrazyLemon> res ni fer..podpirat žanovo lenobo
<zdobersek> NEVER AGAIN
<zdobersek> SAY IT
<dz0ny> sem imel med priljubljeno bilo pa je pred par meseci na hackernews
<miha> dz0ny: hvala
<miha> dz0ny: sam a ni privzeto, da ni oddaljenega logina na router?
<dz0ny> ja je privzeto ampak pri geeku ki uporablja linux je vse mogoče :) btw obstaja ena ranljivost z dns kjer je mogoče manipulirat dns celotnemo podmrežju torej sosed geek lahko manipulira dns na tvojem ruterju
<dz0ny> samo ne najdem cve je pa tudi app za androida kjer testiraš to
<dz0ny> pa tudi ne najdem več
<dz0ny> če koga paronoja potem je rešitev dnscrypt-proxy
<miha> dz0ny: za večino, ki uporablja DHCP, je že dost, da svoj lokaln DNS daš.. pa lahk daš KRKOL :D
<Aseq> dz0ny: ti si res car
<Aseq> no, usi ste
<miha> Aseq: sam dz0ny je car
<Aseq> nisem bil sarkasticen
<miha> jst tud ne
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> btw če koga zanima "še ena uporabna stvar" https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.overlook.android.fing
<Pepelka> Fing - Network Tools - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<dz0ny> skenira omrežje, storitve itd...
<CrazyLemon> zeh!
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon you can say that again
<CrazyLemon> zeh!
<uni4dfx> indeed
<uni4dfx> čist vsak dan mi rata za pol ure zaspat pred kompom
<uni4dfx> -_-
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> pacient :>
<uni4dfx> :P
<uni4dfx> ni zraka
<uni4dfx> k morm zapret vse da ni vroče
<CrazyLemon> ventilator nabavi jebelacesta
<uni4dfx> od kje bo pa ventilator zrak dubu :D
<CrazyLemon> bo že dobu!
<uni4dfx> če ne morm okna odpret je tak vseen
<CrazyLemon> brez skrbi!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> hmm če dam klimo na freezing pol maš filing k da dihaš svež alpski zrak
<uni4dfx> it'll have to do i guess
<CrazyLemon> zapri oči in si predstavljaj da si na mont blancu :D
<CrazyLemon> a vam chrome 20 normalno prikazuje strani?
<CrazyLemon> opazu sem da mi web.vecer.com ter siol.tv mal čudno prikazuje
<uni4dfx> nevem sem Å¡e na 18
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon a maš ti namen it naprej na 2. stopnjo?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ne vem
<CrazyLemon> razmišljam da bi potem šel na management :)
<uni4dfx> haha
<uni4dfx> sej gremo lahko ane
<uni4dfx> kamorkol skor
<CrazyLemon> http://www.fm-kp.si/si/magistrski_program_2_stopnje_management.html
<CrazyLemon> neki takega :D
<Pepelka> magistrski program 2. stopnje Management
<uni4dfx> sam to bi js crknu od dolgčasa
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx jp
<uni4dfx> računalništvo k me kolkrtolk zanima mi je velikrat dolgočasn, kaj šele tist kar me ne :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne gre se za to kako bi mi bilo na 2.stopnji
<CrazyLemon> ampak kako mi bo po 2. stopnji :D
<uni4dfx> ja
<uni4dfx> kolk si pa star btw
<uni4dfx> sj si že omenu sam sm pozabu
<CrazyLemon> omenu sem ja..in ne bom več!
<CrazyLemon> ne zaslužiš si !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> sure, anyway pred 26. letom se morš vpisat čene ni zastojn
<CrazyLemon> dejmo tko povedat..dovolj sm star da bi lahk tole 2. stopnjo skupaj s frijem
<CrazyLemon> končal
<CrazyLemon> če bi se takoj po srednji vpisal
<CrazyLemon> https://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/v-avtu-sta-skrivala-20-kilogramov-kokaina.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - V avtu sta skrivala 20 kilogramov kokaina
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> right..kr rutinski pregled carinikov
<uni4dfx> sej to se ful splača
<uni4dfx> veš kolk jih ne dobijo :D
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202012-06-27%2017%3A24%3A28.png
<CrazyLemon> only in chrome 20
<uni4dfx> chrome je že tko poln bugov
<CrazyLemon> nehi no
<CrazyLemon> chrome je varn
<CrazyLemon> ma sandbox
<uni4dfx> ehehe
<uni4dfx> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/121855/1300218255086.jpg
<uni4dfx> kdaj so olimpijske igre
<CrazyLemon> poleti
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> Hey +Google Chrome Developer/Support what is this? And why? German user have problems with the "& nbsp;"
<CrazyLemon> stupid google
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-b_hGOavCuE4/T-oXE6gJ_-I/AAAAAAAADbA/2cguE4GONAU/s912/IMG_1266.JPG
<CrazyLemon> tole pa je trasa !
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-_4lFSd_Q4kI/T-oXKrN6sMI/AAAAAAAADbg/JinpeDvPsQw/s912/IMG_1269.JPG
<CrazyLemon> uff
<yang> Zanima me, ce ma kdo kaj izkusenj z dodajanjem podnapisov v video streame ? Oz. iscem nekoga, ki bi bil pripravljen prevesti stream v slovenscino, tematika je GNU/Linux
<CrazyLemon> https://developers.google.com/events/io/
<CrazyLemon> čez 5min
<Pepelka> Google I/O 2012
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon:  I agree!
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM trasa tour de france :)
<dz0ny> https://developers.google.com/events/io/
<dz0ny> sry all
<Pepelka> Google I/O 2012
<dz0ny> kokice :) pa cukr
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PmU9mpdnqM&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> Android at Google I/O 2012 Day 1      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> začelo se je!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> twitter pa pravi Twitter is over capacity.
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj naredi google io :D
<CrazyLemon> cela žurka :D
<dz0ny> 1miljon jaz vidim samo 32k gledalcev
<CrazyLemon> 41+
<dz0ny> ups 47k
<CrazyLemon> 41k+ *
<dz0ny> offline voice recognition je kul
<CrazyLemon> kr ok
<CrazyLemon> butter mi je bol kul :)
<dz0ny> cmon g+ vse povsod rinejo
<dz0ny> to da pokur 40mb rama pa ne povejo
<CrazyLemon> najs voice search
<CrazyLemon> google now is scary
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> zanima me ali bo obstajal api, tole bi bilo kul za par appov
<dz0ny> downloading new sdk
<CrazyLemon> uuu
<CrazyLemon> smart app updates
<CrazyLemon> love it
<CrazyLemon> naaaaaaaajs
<CrazyLemon> asus tablica
<dz0ny> 16gpu cores, sem prav slisal
<CrazyLemon> 12gpu cores
<CrazyLemon> zdaj sam še da reče da bo $150
<dz0ny> jaja sanji :) zanimivo da so izbrali asus
<dz0ny> samsung je bolj znan po 7'
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak asus je znano po transformer padu
<CrazyLemon> kateri je huge success
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> haha, interactive cover z deklico v bikiniju
<dz0ny> aha chrome as standard browser, kdo ni tega pricakoval?
<miha> jst
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> kje pa ti živiš miha :D
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> torej 250€
<CrazyLemon> uu najs
<dz0ny> ali bo kaj o google tv
<CrazyLemon> hologram!
<dz0ny> presenečenje medi pc
<dz0ny> aka htpc
<dz0ny> nekaj podobnega kot boxee
<CrazyLemon> nfs
<CrazyLemon> nfc*
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e wireless tethering!
<dz0ny> kje to gledaš?
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam :p
<CrazyLemon> nfc pa si vidu takoj ko se je s telefonom dotaknu q-ja
<dz0ny> http://www.google.com/nexusq
<CrazyLemon> told u
<CrazyLemon> nfc ter wifi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> show me that dance moves
<dz0ny> čak kaj je sedaj nexus q pc al neki tretjega
<CrazyLemon> ni pc
<CrazyLemon> hub je
<CrazyLemon> imo
<CrazyLemon> "lets anybody connect"
<CrazyLemon> notnx
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: linkplz
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PmU9mpdnqM&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> Android at Google I/O 2012 Day 1      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> "no messy authentication"
<CrazyLemon> silly googler
<zdobersek> nexus q = mac tv?
<zdobersek> al apple tv?
<CrazyLemon> neither
<dz0ny> zgleda nekaj kar nima UI-ja
<dz0ny> pač stream renderer
<dz0ny> še 100€ wd zna več
<CrazyLemon> 100€ WD nima NFCja!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> wtf je WD?
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nLwCOWly1k
<Pepelka> The girl Next Door (Trailer)      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek western digital
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj od njega?
<dz0ny> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2170106926/wd-tv-live-hd-media-player-wdbaap0000nbk
<Pepelka> WD TV Live HD Media Player (WDBAAP0000NBK) - mimovrste=)
<zdobersek> dz0ny: sem reku da ne! :>
<zdobersek> Google+ - a success story
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<CrazyLemon> "it looks gorgeous on Retina display"
<CrazyLemon> wtf!
<zdobersek> ja za tablete je, torej tud za ipad
<zdobersek> enmal si pljuvajo v skledo (ce slucajno nexus 7 nima retina)
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57461511-71/your-one-chance-to-reply-to-aliens/
<CrazyLemon> itak da nima retina
<Pepelka> Your one chance to reply to aliens | Technically Incorrect - CNET News
<CrazyLemon> retina je appleTM
<CrazyLemon> nice
<zdobersek> 160 evrov za nexus 7
<zdobersek> nicht schlecht
<zdobersek> da le ni tavjanish kvalitete
<CrazyLemon> 160€ hahaha
<jinzo> 200€ bo pri nas ko bo imo.
<CrazyLemon> joj ti mali naivnež ti!!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> če bo 200€ bo odlično
<jinzo> ampak to je imo fulj kul
<CrazyLemon> sam ne bo :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: oh yee of little faith
<jinzo> pač ko google misli na content ne na hw služit
 * zdobersek is going to Amerika
<dz0ny> +50€ našim prodajalnam
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek when? :>
<jinzo> dz0ny, eh - google bo preko Amazona odaval
<jinzo> in to je to
<dz0ny> ker google tv pa music pa filmi niso na voljo
<jinzo> vse ostalo bo neuradno
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ko bo nexus v prodaji :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek čez 2 tedna?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mit dem teleport
<zdobersek> narocat iz amerike ni sanse
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek Kami_ je in deh JU ES EJ
<CrazyLemon> :>
<jinzo> u true :D
<jinzo> Kami_, a prides kaj na počitnice domov? :P
<zdobersek> za zacetek gsoc so mi poslal paket v vrednosti 10$, belezka, kuli (ki ga potem ni blo), nalepka pa debitno kartico
<jinzo> also Kami_ nevem koklko spremljaš, sam SERŠ mislijo zapret
<zdobersek> in so jo modeli na carini zadrzla
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek debitno kartico? :D
<CrazyLemon> kok je kej limit? :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 3000$ za transakcije, 400$ za dvigovanje z bankomata
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek good enough..torej js bi nexusa
<CrazyLemon> hvala
<miha> jst tud
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ce ti pravim, carina is a bitch
<zdobersek> OYEA
<zdobersek> GOOGLE GLASSES
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> caaaaaar
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> no da vidimo ...
<zdobersek> IT'S A CRASH TEST!
<zdobersek> OHNOES, TEH GLASSES CAN FILM VIDEOZ
<zdobersek> EVERYBODY, CLAP
<CrazyLemon> tip ma dve gopro hero kamerci
<Kami_> jinzo: ne vem, zakaj? :)
<jinzo> Kami_, nexus 7" pa to :P
<jinzo> al misliš SERŠ?
<CrazyLemon> baba on board!
<CrazyLemon> haha
<miha> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/and-next-deck-slovenia-may-request-bailout-next-month-pm-says
<Pepelka> And Next On Deck: Slovenia May Request Bailout Next Month PM Says | ZeroHedge
<CrazyLemon> google očala = nov način snemanja prona
<zdobersek> tejle pupi pa ni vsec na odru
<CrazyLemon> ni navajena :)
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2012/06/prijeli_moskega_osumljenega_poziga_svoje_hise.aspx
<Pepelka> Prijeli moškega, osumljenega požiga svoje hiše - Planet Siol.net
<zdobersek> I gues the police ... *** puts on glasses *** couldn't find him at his home.
<CrazyLemon> 1500$      ahahah
<zdobersek> vat?
<CrazyLemon> očala
<zdobersek> meh, se vendo mam 3000$ limita.
<CrazyLemon> ja ja..si že reku showoff
<Kami_> jinzo: heh, jaz sem ravno preorderal dal :P
<miha> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/crni-scenarij/na-tujem/ucenec-zaradi-enice-iz-matematike-uciteljici-zlomil-kolk
<Pepelka> Učenec zaradi enice iz matematike učiteljici zlomil kolk | Slovenskenovice.si
<Kami_> jinzo: preorder*
<zdobersek> FUUUUUU
<zdobersek> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<zdobersek> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<zdobersek> BANDA
<zdobersek> kaj jim bojo se dal!
<CrazyLemon> matr jim
<zdobersek> FUFUFUFUFFUFUFUFUFUFU
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e nexus q
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> MATER JIM!!
<CrazyLemon> to je kok..za $1000
<CrazyLemon> robe
<CrazyLemon> madr fakrs
<CrazyLemon> kok stane kotizacija za IO?? :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 0$, ker ti jo po vsej verjetnosti placa podjetje
<zdobersek> jebes to.
<CrazyLemon> nč..football time
<CrazyLemon> $900, $300 for students/academia
<CrazyLemon> kotizacija
<zdobersek> caki, CrazyLemon, $900 za studente?
<zdobersek> aja, pozab.
<zdobersek> vseen, FFFFUUUUUUU
<dz0ny> nequs q bo 300€ wtf
<dz0ny> tablica 200€
<dz0ny> smo blizu ceni ipada
<dz0ny> http://www.quora.com/Natalie-Portman/How-intelligent-is-Natalie-Portman btw hodila je na Harvard
<Seniorita> Natalie Portman: How intelligent is Natalie Portman? - Quora
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Test Central http://test.com/
<zeitgeist0000> oj sme inst xp in zatem lubuntu in nimam dual boot mi gre direkt na lubuntu
<dz0ny> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Seniorita> Boot-Repair - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<zeitgeist0000> thanks
<dz0ny> preberi si tudi https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Seniorita> WindowsDualBoot - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako za vraga smo blizu ceni ipada :D
<CrazyLemon> P.s. Laško Malt sucks ass
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<miha> sasa84: čestitke
<sasa84> hvala miha :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: WRT54GL me ne spusti na FB :O  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38475/#p38475
<miha> sasa84: kaka bo kariera zdj?
<miha> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/splet/dogodki-in-obvestila/spletne-prodaje-letalskih-vozovnic-goljufajo-uporabnike-s-piskoti
<miha> BAH
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj dobiš z dig api.facebook.com '
<miha> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/splet/dogodki-in-obvestila/spletne-prodaje-letalskih-vozovnic-goljufajo-uporabnike-s-piskoti.html
<Seniorita> Spletne prodaje letalskih vozovnic goljufajo uporabnike preko piškotov
<CrazyLemon> IPji me zanimajo
<sasa84> miha, ja najbolš bi blo it naprej a ne... mentorja sta rekla, d ne smem nehat
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dokler ne boš zamenjala papeža ne odnehat!!!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<miha> sasa84: seveda. ampak napačnega spola si za dobro kariero ane? tož jih zarad diskriminacije
<sasa84> zakaj?
<sasa84> sej imamo laikinje zaposlene pr nas
<sasa84> za cerkv. glasbo je, pr filozofiji, za verstva, na zakon. in druž. terapiji je pa itak sam en duhovnik ostalo pa sam laikinje pa laiki
<miha> aha
<miha> sasa84: ja, pol pa kr pridno Å¡tudirat naprej
<CrazyLemon> !g ping
<Seniorita> Ping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2012/06/27/nexus-7-tablet-hands-on/
<Seniorita> Nexus 7 tablet hands-on (video) -- Engadget
<CrazyLemon> bah
<CrazyLemon> nima hdmi out
<LorD_DDooM> Pa razširitve za SD kartice :(
<CrazyLemon> to mi ne rabi
<CrazyLemon> 8gb je dovolj če imaš vse v oblaku!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> Razlož to svojim sorodnikom, mene bi moji čudno gledali, če bi jim začel težit z "v oblaku"
<CrazyLemon> pokaži jim moj video!
<LorD_DDooM> Že Kindle je čist vesoljska zadeva...
<CrazyLemon> jim bo vse jasno!
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM sej tudi kindle nima sd kartice
<CrazyLemon> ali pač?
<LorD_DDooM> v.3 ga nima, ne vem kak je bilo s prejšnjimi verzijami...ima pa nook (taprvi, nebarvni) razširitev za SD, carsko
<CrazyLemon> saks
<zdobersek> HE SAID SAX!
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1kApnsayeQ
<Seniorita> SAX ROLL - Epic Sax Guy Looped for 10 mins (+ mp3/wav)      - YouTube
<uni4dfx> A je kaka skripta za xchat da pokaže kaj se predvaja v media playerju. Zdele sm ene 3 probu pa nbena ne dela.
<CrazyLemon> je ja
<CrazyLemon> Audacious XChat Announcer
<uni4dfx> kaj pa za rhythmbox
<CrazyLemon> rhythmbox saks
<zdobersek> HE SAID SAX!
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1kApnsayeQ
<Seniorita> SAX ROLL - Epic Sax Guy Looped for 10 mins (+ mp3/wav)      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx kok js vidim rhytmbox ne omogoča izpisa v CL
<CrazyLemon> audacious pa ga :)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon rhythmbox dela prek dbusa
<uni4dfx> CL is so last-decade :D
<CrazyLemon> whats dbus?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> CL rox :)
<CrazyLemon> CL= CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> .p
<CrazyLemon> :p
<zdobersek> CL saks!
<zdobersek> HE SAID SAX!
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1kApnsayeQ
<Seniorita> SAX ROLL - Epic Sax Guy Looped for 10 mins (+ mp3/wav)      - YouTube
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MAXtor: Re: WRT54GL me ne spusti na FB :O  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38476/#p38476
<CrazyLemon> Å¡panijaaaaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> no, zmagal smo :)
<sasa84> zdj gremo pa lohk spat ;)
<sasa84> nočko :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MAXtor: Re: WRT54GL me ne spusti na FB :O  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38477/#p38477
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: WRT54GL me ne spusti na FB :O  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38478/#p38478
#ubuntu-si 2012-06-28
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MAXtor: Re: WRT54GL me ne spusti na FB :O  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38479/#p38479
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: WRT54GL me ne spusti na FB :O  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38480/#p38480
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] panthera: Regnum Online  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38481/#p38481
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ajmo vstat!!!
<lupastro> ja maama
<lupastro> :D
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> lupastro, ti verjamem, da si že... tale CrazyLemon pa...
<dz0ny> Kako že pravjo: Rana ura, mladih fantov grob :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, ko rano rani... :P
<lupastro> jaz že od 5:28
<sasa84> jaz pa morm priznat, da sem si dns pa prvoščla... sm spala skor do 8h
<lupastro> dz0ny: ma rana ura je lih ta prava za jutranji.....
<lupastro> sasa84: ti ti! :D
<sasa84> ane ;)
<dz0ny> sprehod ...
<sasa84> vse ej za mano...sm rekla, d bom dns pa potegnla oreng...in sm sapal do 8h :P
<sasa84> spala
<sasa84> joj, težko bi dns ob pol šeste sexala :P
<lupastro> dz0ny:  ne ne, you got it all wrong! :D
<dz0ny> doh :)
<sasa84> lupastro, LOL :)))
<lupastro> sasa84:  zakaj že? :D
<lupastro> ma tako prebujanje je najboljše :)
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> lupastro, ja...sam sm spala sama :ČP
<sasa84> :P
<lupastro> sicer pa govorim o ljubljenjenju ne pa sexu :D
<sasa84> lupastro, +1
<lupastro> sasa84:  pa ja si malo iznajdljiva alo :)
<sasa84> sm učer vse banane pojedla :P
<lupastro> pa tudi vseh 10 prstov porezala al kaj? :P
<sasa84> lupastro, lej...se zgodi :P
<lupastro> pa sem ti rekel, da keraminčni noži niso zate :)
<sasa84> ob pol Å¡este sm spala kt top :)
<lupastro> ma sej je prav :)
<sasa84> lupastro, bom tekom dneva nadoknadla :P
<lupastro> haha, zdej bodo fantje tukaj divji, če se ne boš oglasila na ircu :D
<lupastro> hehehe
<lupastro> grem na merendo ;)
<CrazyLemon> dobr tek
<CrazyLemon> ti sasa84 pa ne teži
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> tale LorD_DDooM ..tkoj ko je odkril google+ events začel spammat :p
<sasa84> lupastro, ja nej vejo, da se kej dogaja :P
<sasa84> pa dober tek! :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pšt!
<dz0ny> zares uporabljate google+?
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: karma is a bitch :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj ne bi? google+ is awesome!
<CrazyLemon> facebook ne omogoča cyber orgij...google+ pa!
<sasa84> ja
<sasa84> midva s CrazyLemon zmer cajbrava prek g'
<sasa84> g+
<sasa84> sajbrava*
<sasa84> včasih še kšn indijc pride, pakistanc,... pa je še bl zanimiv
<dz0ny> najbolj uporabni so torej hangouts
<CrazyLemon> a kdo pozna firmo aktivni planet?
<CrazyLemon> iz bovca?
<zdobersek> !g aktivni blanet
<Seniorita> Aktivni Planet http://www.aktivniplanet.si/
<zdobersek> !g aktivni planet bizi
<Seniorita> AKTIVNI PLANET, agencija za Å¡port in turizem d.o.o. - bizi.si http://www.bizi.si/AKTIVNI-PLANET-D-O-O/maticno-podjetje/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wow!
<CrazyLemon> thanks!!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://supervizor.kpk-rs.si/podj/99277611/
<Seniorita> AKTIVNI PLANET d.o.o.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: no probs
<CrazyLemon> tale chrome je piece of shit
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e thumbs up-at ne morem komentarjev na YT
<zdobersek> ker nisi logged-in?
<CrazyLemon> sm
<CrazyLemon> če grem z miško čez območje ker so thumbs up/down
<CrazyLemon> mi napiše
<CrazyLemon> ampak vidno pa ni
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, a si me ti dodal med g+ stike?
<CrazyLemon> če je nek italjano
<CrazyLemon> pol je to on ja
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> pol bo pravi :P
<sasa84> al nej ga dam med frende al med znance, naročanje...? :P
<CrazyLemon> če je pravi boš že sama ugotovila :>
<sasa84> ^^
<marinka> ojla
<marinka> kdo tu?
<CrazyLemon> samo sasa84 pa njen italijan
<CrazyLemon> :p
<marko-_--> o/
<marinka> ?
<marko-_--> ignoriraj crazya saj je crazy
<marinka> haha, marko-_--
<marinka> inštaliram handbrake
<marinka> pa ne vem niti, kako ga naj
<marinka> https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-releases
<Seniorita> HandBrake Releases : John Stebbins
<marko-_--> a ga ni v repozitoriju
<marko-_--> katero distribucijo uporabljaš?
<marinka> ja
<marinka> saj v terminal sem napisala sudo add-apt-repository ppa:stebbins/handbrake-releases
<marinka> kaj pa sedaj?
<marinka> natty imam
<marko-_--> poglej tukaj http://askubuntu.com/questions/71128/how-do-i-install-handbrake
<Seniorita> 11.10 - How do I install Handbrake? - Ask Ubuntu
<marko-_--> ja sedaj updejtaš bazo
<marko-_--> apt-get update
<marko-_--> sudo apt-get install handbrake
<marinka> en mkv bi rada v tak format dala, da bi tudi sliko predvajalo, ne samo zvoka
<marko-_--> če se ne motim... že en čas nisem na debian based distribuciji
<BigWhale> marinka, sedaj pa napises sudo apt-get update
<BigWhale> aja sej je ze marko napisal
<BigWhale> ja
<marinka> aha, ok
<marko-_--> ta handbrake zgleda res kul
<marinka> Branje seznama paketov ... Narejeno Gradnja drevesa odvisnosti          Branje podatkov o stanju ... Narejeno Paket handbrake nima navedene različice, vendar se nanj nanaša nek drug paket. To ponavadi pomeni, da paket manjka, je zastaran ali pa je na voljo samo iz drugega vira.  E: Paket 'handbrake' nima namestitvenega kandidata
<marko-_--> si updejtala?
<marinka> ja
<marko-_--> kaj pa ti vrne apt-cache search handbrake
<marinka> handbrake-cli - versatile DVD ripper and video transcoder - command line handbrake-gtk - versatile DVD ripper and video transcoder - GTK GUI
<marko-_--> sudo apt-get install handbrake-gtk
<marko-_--> :)
<marko-_--> to bi moralo bit to
<marinka> nekaj inštalira
<marko-_--> kako je apt-get čuden... zakaj, ko hočeš instalirat nek paket, ampak ne napišeš dobro imena, on ve, kaj misliš. in ti napiše razloge zakaj ne more instalirat
<marko-_--> zakaj enostavno ne vrne pakete z istim oziroma podobnim imenom?
<marko-_--> kot v tem primeru
<marinka> ok, zdaj je nehalo inštalirat ... kaj pa sedaj?
<marko-_--> bi vrglo ali ste mislili handbrake-cli ali handbrake-gtk
<marko-_--> to bi blo uporabno
<marko-_--> ja zdaj imaš handbrake instaliran na sistemu
<marko-_--> poišči ga pod programi ali pa zagni v terminalu handbrake-gtk
<marinka> našla
<marinka> hvala, marko-_--
<marko-_--> np
<marinka> ok, zdaj pa samo dokumentacijo brat, kako s tem delat
<marinka> kak čik sem ti dolžna ;)
<marko-_--> se strinjam :D
<BigWhale> tle ne odobravamo kajenja :D
<marinka> oprosti, BigWhale
<BigWhale> sej se vsak kdaj zmoti ;)
<BigWhale> no big deal
<marko-_--> lol
<BigWhale> smo pa blazni zagovorniki promiskuitete in nudizma!
<marko-_--> ali v drugih besedah: tits or gtfo
<marinka> no, nisem navdušena nad nudizmom
<marinka> edino mogoče privat
<marinka> ampak to te seveda ne zanima
<marinka> ali pač?
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale je - njega vse zanima
<CrazyLemon> :>
<marinka> ah, daj no, CrazyLemon ... sem se hotela ven zmotat
<BigWhale> ja, CrazyLemon ma prav... :>
<BigWhale> Crazyja ze dolg casa nagovarjam, sam nic od njega ...
<BigWhale> pol se pa moram zadovoljit s tem, da mi sasa84 rit nastavlja, da jo spankam ...
<BigWhale> :>
<CrazyLemon> :))
<marinka> ammm ... ok
<marinka> vi se kr zmenite
<CrazyLemon> http://marklodato.github.com/visual-git-guide/index-en.html
<Seniorita> A Visual Git Reference
<CrazyLemon> če koga git zanima :)
<marinka> kaj je git?
<CrazyLemon> vas v iranu :)
<marinka> skor 2 procenta mi je že skonvertal ... juhu
<marinka> procesor mi pa tera na polno
<marinka> sam nekaj mi pa ni jasno
<marinka> kako se tule preko irca lahko rit nastavlja?
<BigWhale> jah
<BigWhale> vse se da!
<BigWhale> sasa84, dej ritko nastavi! :D
<marinka> ja, in kaj zdaj?
<BigWhale> jah ni sase tle
<BigWhale> ti tezko pokazeva
<BigWhale> :))
<marinka> aha
<marinka> pa se ti to pogosto dogaja?
<marinka> namreč ... da bi ... pa ni?
 * sasa84 z največjim veseljem nastavi BigWhale ritko
<sasa84> spank me daddy!
<sasa84> bigiiii, dj meeee
 * BigWhale zaviha rokav.
<BigWhale> Ze dolg nisi, a??? ;)
 * BigWhale posteno naspanka saso.
<BigWhale> marinka, ah men se to sam s saso dogaja tle na ircu :D
<marinka> whatever
<BigWhale> marinka, ne nas prevec resno jemat no.
<BigWhale> :>
<marinka> aja ... drugje pa je vse na dohvatu ruke?
<BigWhale> ja, dobesedno. leva al pa desna, hehe
<sasa84> BigWhale, to je pa pasal!
<sasa84> ja bigi, nism mela cajta zdj za sex...sm mogla prvo diplomirat... je večji užitk če maš višjo stopnjo izobrazbe :P
<marinka> ok, bom pustila, da tole konverta ... jaz bom pa Å¡la delat
<sasa84> ^^
<sasa84> ti kr...mi se bomo pa še mal pomečkal :P
<marinka> uživajte v mečkanju
<BigWhale> ma jest se ne bom vec meckal
<BigWhale> grem na kosilo
<marinka> dober tek
<marinka> hvala, marko-_--  in ostali
<marinka> lepo se imejte
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MAXtor: Re: WRT54GL me ne spusti na FB :O  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38482/#p38482
<CrazyLemon> http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!category-topic/chrome/report-a-problem-and-get-troubleshooting-help/EElSIAW7AWw
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Seniorita> Google Skupine
<CrazyLemon> "plz help to remove porn content when i open the chrome"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> tudi preklet flash v chromeu se mi zdi da dela out of sync videe
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MAXtor: Re: WRT54GL me ne spusti na FB :O  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38483/#p38483
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: WRT54GL me ne spusti na FB :O  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38484/#p38484
<CrazyLemon> je kak električar in da haus?
<CrazyLemon> mam eno fontanco na baterije
<CrazyLemon> ki spušča  zvok ter ima (predvidevam) mini črpalko za vodo
<CrazyLemon> zvok dela..črpalka pa ne..pa ne vem kaj sploh moram gledat :/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MAXtor: Re: WRT54GL me ne spusti na FB :O  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38485/#p38485
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, povej :P
<sasa84_> spucej filter pr črpalki :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ne morem prit do črpalke
<CrazyLemon> ker je stvar v betonu
<sasa84_> klinc stari...pol pa ne morva nč poštimat :P
<sasa84_> fontanco na baterije maš zazidano???
<sasa84_> zvok???!!!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ni zazidana
<sasa84_> wtf CrazyLemon
<sasa84_> :S
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ wtf wtf
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, to je men tko GayLemon d... :P
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon ma fontanco k spušča zvoke in ja (ker je fontana) še vodico mal u luft meče
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, dj noooo
<sasa84_> be a man!
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, vprašanej če ej problem sam štrom...d ni šla kej črpalka u ...u .. u žusterno npr :
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ sej pravim.. da rabim enga električarja da preveri najprej dostopno elektroniko :D
<sasa84_> to sam mal pošraufej, sj si bister poba...pa mišice maš, d lohk 13kilski bicikl dvigneš
<sasa84_> ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ še več !
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ma čist si hüd
<CrazyLemon> hihi
<CrazyLemon> :$
<sasa84> oh... <3 piki
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] šuštica: Dovoljenja skupini za drugi disk nastavljene, a brez učinka.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38486/#p38486
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Dovoljenja skupini za drugi disk nastavljene, a brez učinka.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38487/#p38487
<marko-_--> CrazyLemon, film
<CrazyLemon> marko-_-- american reunion
<marko-_--> a je že brrip
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> "sam" dvdrip
<marko-_--> eh
<marko-_--> preveč sem razvajen za to
<marko-_--> drugače bom pogledal :D
<sasa84> mene tud dvdrip ne mot :P
<sasa84> jst vse pogledam :P
<sasa84> Å¡e camrip :P
<marko-_--> :X
<sasa84> camrip pa res že dolg nism gledala...sam dvdrip me pa tud en mot
<sasa84> za an laptopu je čist ok
<CrazyLemon> tudi za nelaptop je kul :D
<marko-_--> 720p minimalno
<marko-_--> razen za res ekstremne  izjeme
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kdaj je danes keynote?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wth
<CrazyLemon> kok keynoteov pa misliš da je na konferenci
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pojt pogledat schedule
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej bi..če bi ta pof... chrome pravilno prikazal stran
<zdobersek> ob sedmih se zacne
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> sam ne bo zanimiv
<CrazyLemon> ker bo verjetno govora sam o SDK/PDK
<CrazyLemon> :S
<CrazyLemon> pa google maps
<CrazyLemon> docs
<CrazyLemon> drive
<CrazyLemon> in druge neumnosti
<CrazyLemon> pa o tem kako chrome saks
<marko__> mene je chrome na začetku ful fasciniral
<marko__> zdaj pa ko obiskujem kake flash strani zgleda kot da se bo procesorju zmešalo
<marko__> na začetku pa je blo vse super pa hitro :/
<dhbiker> marko__: blame adobe
<marko__> ma ja, sej flash je res root of all evil
<marko__> kako to da html5 ni zamenjal že čisto vse
<dhbiker> to se jaz tudi sprašujem
<marinka> oj
<dz0ny> družba glede flasha predlagam da izklopite tistega preko npapi (about:plugins)
<marinka> ej, koliko časa pa melje tale handbrake? :D
<dhbiker> chrome-pepper-flashplugin  jaz to uporabljam
<marko__> kaj naj zdaj
<marko__> kaj kdo priporoča
<marinka> sem prej, takrat dala konvertat ... pa je na 86 % :D
<marko__> jaz mam vse official, kot je
<marko__> marinka, to lahko vzame po par ur
<marko__> če delaš na nekem prenosniku pa itak
<marinka> to je zdej že skor 7 ur
<marko__> normalno
<marko__> kaki video je?
<marinka> mkv
<marinka> 16,8 GB
<marko__> LOL
<marko__> itak
<marko__> :D
<marko__> čakala še boš
<marinka> pa sem mislila, da bom lahko gledala, ko domov pridem
<marko__> dhbiker, dz0ny kaj priporočata glede flasha pa chroma. Jaz mam vse official, kot je ko instaliraš iz repozitorija
<dhbiker> uh
<dhbiker> nimam izkušenj z official nažalost
<dhbiker> xD
<CrazyLemon> kak procesor pa maš da ga flash tok "zmeša" :D
<marko__> dhbiker, kaj? :D Povej mi samo, kaj si ti naredil
<marko__> CrazyLemon, Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 350  @ 2.27GHz
<CrazyLemon> dej nehi no marko__
<CrazyLemon> za flash potrebuješ najmanj i7!
<dhbiker> marko__: iz chrome unstable ukradel flashplugin
<dhbiker> :P
<CrazyLemon> :>
<marko__> :>
<marinka> kak flash to?
<CrazyLemon> za digitalca
<marinka> ne zafrkavaj
<CrazyLemon> res
<marko__> jap
<marinka> a da dela flash v brskalniku al kako?
<marko__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcXouGX5tzc&feature=endscreen
<Seniorita> The Bouncing Souls - Manthem      - YouTube
<marinka> jaz imam intel atom ... pa dela flash lepo
<marinka> zakaj potem najmanj i7?
<CrazyLemon> ker če nimaš i7 nisi 'in'
<CrazyLemon> nisi 'kul'
<CrazyLemon> nisi dovolj 'hip'
<CrazyLemon> po domače povedano..pussy
<marinka> ah, to že vem, da nisem
<marinka> a mi nisi to že v ponedeljek ali nedeljo rekel?
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedel
<marinka> CrazyLemon	pussy	21:46 CrazyLemon	:D	21:46
<marinka> 24. 6. 2012
<CrazyLemon> fake
<CrazyLemon> ura je 18:45
<marinka> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/24/%23ubuntu-si.html
<Seniorita> /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/24/#ubuntu-si.txt
<marinka> v nedeljo si mi rekel, da sem :D
<CrazyLemon> fake
<CrazyLemon> to bi lahk nekdo drug joinal sm gor z nickom CrazyLemon
<marinka> ni fejk
<CrazyLemon> in govoru marsikaj
<CrazyLemon> in ne bi bilo razlike
<marinka> zdaj bo še trdil, da ima zlobnega brata dvojčka
<marinka> zakaj imaš spredaj crazy?
<dhbiker> pacek :P
<CrazyLemon> zato ker ne mislim bit sam lemon! d0h!
<marinka> na, zdaj, ko sem pa za računalnikom, pa handbrake hitreje konverta
<marinka> po moje ga je strah mene
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> a gledaš??????''
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne se
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Kateri program za združevanje mp3 ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38488/#p38488
<marinka> 97 %
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: Kateri program za združevanje mp3 ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38489/#p38489
<marinka> marko__: ljubi te mama
<marinka> dela
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Re: Kateri program za združevanje mp3 ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38490/#p38490
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: Kateri program za združevanje mp3 ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38491/#p38491
<CrazyLemon> a spet skačejo
<CrazyLemon> to je že mal boring
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] 1GOR: Re: [12.04] Povezava VPN ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38492/#p38492
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.04] Povezava VPN ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38494/#p38494
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: Kateri program za združevanje mp3 ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38495/#p38495
<nafisa> heloooouuuuu
<nafisa> a pride kdo na hangout?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1484-1: PyCrypto vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1484-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Re: Kateri program za združevanje mp3 ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38496/#p38496
<CrazyLemon> prekleti nemci
<uni4dfx> A ma kdo kako idejo kako bi "poheku" statično knižnico (binary file)
<uni4dfx> namreč rad bi flash pluginu (libflashplayer.so) izklopu rendering, da nebi nucov nč CPUja
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM kul video če te zanima https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdDbBcLWdh4
<Seniorita> L etape&#39;du tour 2011 Mondovelo      - YouTube
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: Kateri program za združevanje mp3 ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38497/#p38497
#ubuntu-si 2012-06-29
<CrazyLemon> chrome update..ki ne updejta težav...fcking lame
<dz0ny> preklopi na Različica 21.0.1180.11 dev
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to je daily build?
<CrazyLemon> ne bi tega
<CrazyLemon> js bi neki weekly/monthly :D
<dz0ny> ne to je tedenski
<dz0ny> canary je daily
<CrazyLemon> no bodi Å¡e tok prijazen pa me linkaj :)
<CrazyLemon> a ni canary test builds ?
<CrazyLemon> oziroma sistem za testiranje
<dz0ny> vse od beta naprej so test builds
<dz0ny> kaj želiš testirat nastavljaš pa z abiut:flags
<dz0ny> about
<dz0ny> *
<dz0ny> apt-get install google-chrome-unstable
<dz0ny> apt-get install google-chrome-beta
<dz0ny> a ti da m link kako namestit :)? #lol
<CrazyLemon> dej!
<dz0ny> !g apt-get install
<Seniorita97> Using APT to install packages http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/tutorials/apt-get-intro/apt-and-install.html.en
<CrazyLemon>  537 kB/s 41s       letiiiiii
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> ja 30m al koliko je že velik sedaj chrome
<CrazyLemon> 32.9
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da je flash notri
<CrazyLemon> ni tok
<dz0ny> chrome for iOS rocks btw
<dz0ny> mal placebota je pa tudi
<CrazyLemon> g+
<CrazyLemon> je še vedno čist strgan
<dz0ny> pod about:flags izključi Sestavljanje vse strani z grafičnim pospeševalnikom
<CrazyLemon> Sestavljanje vse strani z grafičnim pospeševalnikom Mac, Windows, Linux, Chrome OS
<CrazyLemon> Uporablja sestavljanje s strojnim pospeševanjem grafike na vseh straneh, ne samo tistih s strojno pospešenimi sloji.
<CrazyLemon> Omogoči
<CrazyLemon> ni omogočeno :)
<dz0ny> vključi pa nitno sestavljanje
<dz0ny> hm to si beta namestil?
<dz0ny> na dev imaš več možnosti
<dz0ny> tudi Onemogočanje pospešene animacije CSS
<CrazyLemon> nitno sestavljanje - privzeto
<dz0ny> v dev imaš tudi Enable hardware-accelerated video decode.
<dz0ny> torej v html5
<CrazyLemon> ampak tudi flash je fcked up
<CrazyLemon> ker včasih če dam pauzo na video
<CrazyLemon> in ga nato spet predvajam
<CrazyLemon> se predvaja pospešeno
<CrazyLemon> X sekund
<dz0ny> to je alsa
<dz0ny> sori pulseaudio
<dz0ny> pulseaudio -k in potem pulseaudio -d
<dz0ny> flash ima probleme s tem
<dz0ny> katero grafično imaš in gonilnik
<CrazyLemon> jah..to je nova težava
<CrazyLemon> odkar je chrome 20
<CrazyLemon> torej je oni razvijajo tako da poslabšajo stvar :9
<dz0ny> meni normalo deluje samo z prop gonilniki za ati in izključenimi vsemi pospešavnji za grafiko
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi meni normalno deluje
<CrazyLemon> če ne ustavim videa :)
<dz0ny> hh
<CrazyLemon> da ne omenjam tega da je tudi javascript fcked up
<CrazyLemon> ko grem na kak komentar na YT
<CrazyLemon> se ne pokaže thumbs up/down spam
<CrazyLemon> tudi ne obarva se v belo barvo
<dz0ny> to ni js
<dz0ny> grafika te zafrkava
<dz0ny> ker te animacije so narejen z css
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlpKiZI_iL8&feature=g-all-u
<Seniorita97> The Chrome Story      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> js je
<dz0ny> prilepi konzolo, ne verjamem
<dz0ny> dvomim da bi g! ušlo mimo testov
<CrazyLemon> ni nič v konzoli
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi teksta mi ne označi več
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ga označi
<CrazyLemon> sam ni videt
<CrazyLemon> https://24ur.com/novice/svet/na-bencinski-crpalki-tankal-avto-vzel-vzigalnik-prizgal-in.html
<Seniorita97> 24ur.com - VIDEO: Na bencinski črpalki točil gorivo, potem pa storil nekaj neverjetnega
<CrazyLemon> lol idiot
<CrazyLemon> sheen is back!
<CrazyLemon> v anger management
<uni4dfx> lol na ke enem zakotnem forumu nekje bogu ra ritjo na internetu mi odgovori... slovenc
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ! wb!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> o CrazyLemon, tnx :P
<uni4dfx> apt-get je res lesen program - dopušča da ga ubije crash install skripte in pol ne moreš nč installat/removat
<CrazyLemon> ja..blame it on apt-get ker tvoja install skripta saks
<CrazyLemon> :>
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kakšna moja skripta
<uni4dfx> ubuntujeva skripta, ampak to sploh ni važn
<CrazyLemon> http://dne.enaa.com/Gadgeti/Gadgeti/Ekskluzivno-Hrvaski-elektricni-superavto-s-1088-konji.html
<Seniorita97> Ekskluzivno: Hrvaški električni superavto s 1088 'konji' | Gadgeti | Gadgeti
<CrazyLemon> ufffffffff
<CrazyLemon> 3800nm navora..want it :D
<LorD_DDooM> Kaj ti bo avto, če si si kupil kolo...
<uni4dfx> Hrvaška kvaliteta
<uni4dfx> pa vprašanje kolk stanejo rezervni deli :D
<Seniorita97>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Re: Kateri program za združevanje mp3 ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38498/#p38498
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx imaš izkušnje s hrvaškimi avtomobili? :>>
<miha> a obstajajo hrvaški avtomobili?
<CrazyLemon> miha glej link
<CrazyLemon> očitno obstajajo
<miha> http://24ur.com/novice/svet/ceprav-jim-prinesejo-6-67-milijarde-evrov-hrvati-od-turistov-zahtevajo-da-se-tusirajo-na-vrtu.html
<Seniorita97> 24ur.com - Čeprav jim prinesejo 6,67 milijarde evrov: Hrvati od turistov zahtevajo, da se tuširajo na vrtu
<miha> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012062905801133
<Seniorita97> VECER.COM: Z lete&#269;imi kro&#382;niki iz krize?
<miha> lol
<uni4dfx> hrvaški avtomobili ja.. velik izkušenj
<miha> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2012/06/v_ljubljanskem_tehnoloskem_parku_podjetniske_navdusence_seznanili_z_novimi_tehnologijami.aspx wtf
<Seniorita97> Eno nebo, neskončno oblakov priložnosti - Planet Siol.net
<dz0ny> http://bit.ly/MZcCgT
<Seniorita97> Twitter / urosvensek: Zaradi napake v Chromu se
<sasa84> dz0ny, lol
<dz0ny> ubuntu je varen :)
<uni4dfx> a ste vidl v LJ so začel novi FRI gradit
<uni4dfx> končno lol
<uni4dfx> prov bizarno
<zdobersek> dve leti ga pa mislijo gradit al kulk ...
<uni4dfx> smo mogl najprej počakat na dvojno recesijo da se je kej premaknil
<uni4dfx> prej k je biu dnar pa nč
<dz0ny> NI bilo polne finančne konstrukcije pa to ...
<zdobersek> tale Osmosis se mi k Kickstarter slisi
<dz0ny> Kakšen nodejs mojster tukaj?
<miha> uni4dfx: zdj so gradbeniki spustil cene, se splača gradit
<miha> http://podpalmo.si/index.php?page=news&item=20&id=150706
<Seniorita97> Banke med mitom in realnostjo: Novice:  - Podpalmo.si
<CrazyLemon> miha
<CrazyLemon> a ostaja katera stran v .si, katero ti ne spremljaš?
<CrazyLemon> razn ubuntu.si :>
<miha> :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: http://insajder.si/domov.html
<Seniorita97> Insajder.si - Domov
<miha> CrazyLemon: sj ne spremljam jst, Seniorita97 spremlja
<miha> mene zanimajo naslovi
<miha> CrazyLemon: sicer pa vedn razmišljam kir vir pozabu dodat na botko
<miha> maš predlog?
<CrazyLemon> miha niti ne :)
<miha> :)
<miha> http://www.finance.si/357881/Neuradno-KBC-se-je-umaknil-iz-dokapitalizacije-NLB/
<Seniorita97> Neuradno: KBC se je umaknil iz dokapitalizacije NLB - Finance.si
<CrazyLemon> vsaj nekdo, ki dejansko uporablja možgane v NLBju
<CrazyLemon> wth
<CrazyLemon> sedaj sem spet namestil chrome 20
<CrazyLemon> in je vse normalno na g+
<CrazyLemon> youtube pa Å¡e vedno saksa
<miha> sasa84
<sasa84> miha
<miha> ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 spremljaš nogomet?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mhm
<sasa84> včer sm gledala ja..
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 http://webcafe.net.hr/2012/06/28/0422007.63.jpg
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lol
<sasa84> messi messi :P
<sasa84> nč, zdj pa grem po opravkih :P
<sasa84> u šoping pa ne vem če bom šla... :P
<sasa84> mogoče...bom vidla
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pravkar si pristala pri <2,8
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> rabm novo uro,...novo festino :P
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon miši moj
<sasa84> čafčika :P
<Seniorita97>  [Ubuntu.si] panthera: Tablica Bamboo Pen & Touch - Kako onemogočiti dotik  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38499/#p38499
<Seniorita97>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Unity2D show desktop  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38500/#p38500
<Seniorita97>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Unity2D show desktop  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38501/#p38501
<Seniorita97>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Re: Unity2D show desktop  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38502/#p38502
<Seniorita97>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1486-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1486-1/
<CrazyLemon> kok je zdej lep in čist!! :$
<CrazyLemon> preklet launcher
<Seniorita97>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1487-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1487-1/
<CrazyLemon> http://gnome-stereotype.tumblr.com/          kul..slovenka ki se ukvarja z gnomeom ter gimpom
<Seniorita97> Design & GNOME
<Tardus3> logout
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: v gnome outreach programu je
<zdobersek> za modelke
<zdobersek> ma pa kr talenta
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a sta zdej frenda k sta oba na gsoc
<CrazyLemon> sprejeta
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ona ni prek gsoc tam
<zdobersek> sam dobi isto vsoto
<zdobersek> gsoc studenti pa not prnesemo se 500$ za mentorsko organizacijo
<zdobersek> pa ne poznam drugac
<CrazyLemon> torej ubuntu.si dobi 500$
<CrazyLemon> awesome!
<zdobersek> lololol
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: naslednje leto se prjavma, ti mentor, jst student
<zdobersek> pa boma on extension za punbb naredla
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you dont wanna do that :>
<zdobersek> oz. jst ga bom, ti bos mentoriru
 * zdobersek likes challenges - 3 izpiti v 3. roku
<Seniorita97>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1488-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1488-1/
<Seniorita97>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1487-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1487-1/
<Seniorita97>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1488-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1488-1/
<Seniorita97>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1489-1: Linux kernel (Oneiric backport) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1489-1/
<Seniorita97>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1490-1: Linux kernel (Natty backport) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1490-1/
<Seniorita97>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1491-1: Linux kernel (EC2) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1491-1/
<Seniorita97>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1492-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1492-1/
<miha> kernel panic
<robert_negro> se nikol nism dobo panica na linuxu
<miha> jst sm ga parkrat ob bootanju, res pa je blo vse razsuto (tudi po moji krivdi)
<Seniorita97>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1493-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1493-1/
 * CrazyLemon je mel kernel v paniki nekaj krat
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<miha> sasa84: :D
<sasa84> oj micoka_12
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> miha, sorči :))
<Tardus3> Živjo! na katerem sistemu se pojavlja ta "kernel panika"  ?
<sasa84> šibam pančat
<sasa84> nočka :)
<hekos> "ticket" po slovensko ?
<hekos> kot support ticket
<CrazyLemon> nobenega pametnega prevoda za 'support ticket' nisem Å¡e zasledil
<Seniorita97>  [Ubuntu.si] šuštica: Re: Dovoljenja skupini za drugi disk nastavljene, a brez učinka.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38503/#p38503
<uni4dfx> KVM je pa luštna zadeva
#ubuntu-si 2012-06-30
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon jutroooo
<CrazyLemon> ooo sasa84
<CrazyLemon> matr je vroče zunaj!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne jamrej no
<sasa84> the dobrih 20 stopinj...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a si na mangartu????
<sasa84> ah, eno samo jamranje CrazyLemon NergačLemon
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tam kt ponavad :P
<sasa84> men piše 28 na kompu :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 aja..pod klimo torej.. pejt mal vn
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> sobo pospravlam :P
<CrazyLemon> edino prav
<CrazyLemon> pa kosilo bo tudi treba skuhat
<CrazyLemon> a veš
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, vem...oči pride po dveji...tko d bo kosilo ob pol treh :P
<sasa84> pečene postrvi...bo kul? :P
 * sasa84 roštilj-majstore :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če bo zravn še kuhan krompir + blitva bo kul
<sasa84> blitve ne mara fotr...tko d sam krompir
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tvoj fotr je weirdo :p
<sasa84> moj fotr je d best ;)
<CrazyLemon> to sam praviš ker plača vse tvoje položnice
<CrazyLemon> ampak dejstvo da ne mara blitve mi pove da je weirdo
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> moj fotr je prva liga...od tega ne odstopam
<sasa84> položnce si pa sama plačam - 2x zavarovanje, fon.. ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, Å¡e 1x... moj fotr je TOP! amen ;)
<CrazyLemon> bla bla bla
<CrazyLemon> talk to the hand sister
<CrazyLemon> od tega ne odstopam!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> pa ja...če ne je une sluzaste zadeve, še ne pomen d ni TOP
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> ČudnLemon
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a so vidu kok ma LorD_DDooM čist tako pozersko fotko
<CrazyLemon> blitva sluzasta????
<sasa84> kao en kravatar
<CrazyLemon> a ti veš kaj je blitva ? :p
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lej ti blitvica...dj Å¡uti :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 LorD_DDooM je pač bl fensi..kravata...ubuntu dres..specialka
<sasa84> mhm
<CrazyLemon> italijansko ime in priimek
<CrazyLemon> to ti vse pove
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> itak... kao en čist hüd
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi on zihr ne je blitve..ker je fensi tko kot tvoj fotr
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, on k je mal italjano...mogoče bl na rukolo potegne :P
<CrazyLemon> could be :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj boš pa ti skuhu?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nič..čisto nič :D
<sasa84> weirdo :P
<CrazyLemon> an!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ČudnLemon
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..lačen sem
<CrazyLemon> očitno bom mogu kosmiče jest :/
<sasa84> oooo CrazyLemon LačnLemon
<sasa84> sj bi te jst povabla...pa ne bo blitve :P
<sasa84> aja...še mal čevapčičev bom spekla :P
<CrazyLemon> nehi no
<CrazyLemon> postrv pa čevapčiče
<CrazyLemon> a si ti normalna
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ko se je riba..se je riba in samo riba
<sasa84> jp...pa nej jejo kar hočjo :)
<CrazyLemon> (pa krompir pa blitva)
<sasa84> lohk pa naša ne bo hotla ribe al pa fotr...
<CrazyLemon> bunch of weirdos
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, Smotanlemon
<sasa84> uuu lala uu lala
<dz0ny> http://goo.gl/uuu9H
<Seniorita97> There Goes The Weekend! Pinterest, Instagram And Netflix Down Due To AWS Outage [Updated]  |  TechCrunch
<dz0ny> v EU ne dela zato, ker so v okvari tudi interni dns strežniki ki pa niso cloud ampak v Virginiji
<sasa84> ooooo zdobersek
<sasa84> ljoškoooooo alyosha_sql :)
<alyosha_sql> oo sasa84
<alyosha_sql> kako smo kaj u teH prelepih sončnih dneh:D
<sasa84> fajn :D
<sasa84> pa ti? :)
<zdobersek> OHAI sasa84
<dz0ny> http://www.nasa.gov/topics/solarsystem/features/extra-second.html
<Seniorita97> NASA - NASA Explains Why Clocks Will Get an Extra Second on June 30
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<sasa84> OHAI zdobersek
<sasa84> zdobersek, CrazyLemon je kosmiče in je čist ČudnLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdobersek
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: bbl
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek bbs
<hekos> CrazyLemon, "Zahtevek"
<CrazyLemon> hekos torej zahtevek za podporo ?
<CrazyLemon> "support ticket" '
<CrazyLemon> ?
<hekos> neki taga ja
<hekos> vsaj Trac ma tk
<hekos> drugje pa nism vido
<CrazyLemon> kul..bomo dodali v pojmovnik
<CrazyLemon> tnx
<zdobersek> vstopnica podpore!
<sasa84> podporna vstopnica, zdobersek !
<sasa84> lej, kr nek se zmišljujejo...ah :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jebela cesta
<CrazyLemon> kaj počneš kle
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kter je tist kabel za prenasat podatke od kiste do kiste?
<zdobersek> nek crossfire al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek crossover '
<CrazyLemon> ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja pizda, to je ja navaden ethernet kabl
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no shit sherlock
<CrazyLemon>  https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/VID_20120630_130448.3gp        <- tako gužvo js moram prenašat poleti ..fcking turisti
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj bi rad?
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, kok bedn video :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ti si bedna ker nisi ribe spekla :p
<hekos> omg
<hekos> BING = BING is not Google
<CrazyLemon> hekos lol :9
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<miha> wassa
<CrazyLemon> p
<miha> prvič se mi zgodl, da hočem tanov php
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, sm jih
<sasa84_> ps: ti si bednik, ker delaš bedne videe :S
<dhbiker> lol
<alyosha_sql> jebote CrazyLemon kako si to krivo snemal mona
<alyosha_sql> ke tip
<dhbiker> xD
<rawwerrrr> oj kje lahko pogledam tehnicne podatke od pcja na ubuntu?
<rawwerrrr> najdu :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql telefon je bil navpično postavljen..tko kot mora bit.. video pa je vodoraven... sej sm ti takoj reku
<CrazyLemon> htc saks
<dhbiker> android sux
<dhbiker> :P
<CrazyLemon> ti se lahk skriješ s svojim ne-več-podprtim telefonom :D
<CrazyLemon> android se vsaj razvija :>
<dhbiker> oo celo zaponil si si
<dhbiker> :P
<CrazyLemon> kako si ne bi zapomnil
<dhbiker> hh
<CrazyLemon> sej si edini ki uporablja zastarelo tehnologijo
<CrazyLemon> :P
<dhbiker> sej N9 mam tudi
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon amm tvoj HTC sux
<alyosha_sql> moj snema vodoravno in navpično:D
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: ti pa uporabljaš neoptimizirano sranje
<dhbiker> no offense
<dhbiker> :P
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql ma ti si cel hud mona..kot da boš dal 600€ za htc shit :D
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker ampak to je čar androida..zlahka ga lahko optimiziraš :>
<dhbiker> NOT
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon dej no...kaj pa Samsunga? :DD
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql samsung ftw mona
<alyosha_sql> hahaha
<alyosha_sql> eee Å¡ime Å¡ime
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql si živ ti človek.. al bol zabušavaš  pod klimo
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: brezveze se prepirat... moj ne podprti telefon je vsaj customizable... android pa niti ne v taki smeri
<alyosha_sql> ma jz se učim
<alyosha_sql> za ispite
<alyosha_sql> lol
<alyosha_sql> :D
<dhbiker> liar liar pants on fire
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql haha..valda se..and pigs fly..in dhbiker ima kul telefon
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha_sql> stari  Å¡e uno kar sem naredu
<alyosha_sql> mi neboj orpiznali
<alyosha_sql> ker sem zajebal z domačimi nalogami:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql wtf ?
<dhbiker> priden
<dhbiker> :D
<alyosha_sql> in pol ko sem kao hotu popravit to
<alyosha_sql> sem Å¡e enkrat zajebal
<alyosha_sql> tko da zdj no way
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql kaj si zajebal
<alyosha_sql> da mi upiše
<alyosha_sql> :D
<dhbiker> gg
<alyosha_sql> komunikacije
<alyosha_sql> :D
<dhbiker> xD
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql kaj si zajebal pri komunikacijah..sej si mel samo kvize
<alyosha_sql> pozabu sem da moram oddat Å¡e eno nalogo
<alyosha_sql> domače tudi
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: že imaš antivirus na telefonu ? :P
<alyosha_sql> od vaj
<CrazyLemon> aja..XML java server/client
<alyosha_sql> tako je
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> in zdj smo meli Å¡e zandjo nalogo
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker AV in firewall
<alyosha_sql> SSL bankomat
<alyosha_sql> in sem pozabu:D
<dhbiker> pssh pussy :P
<alyosha_sql> tko da nebo Å¡lo
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql sm vidu ja da si neki ustvaru z bankomat.zip na dropboxu :D
<CrazyLemon> ustvarjau*
<alyosha_sql> ma ja
<alyosha_sql> uno sem dal dva fajla v .zip
<alyosha_sql> dal gor
<alyosha_sql> in ni blo nniti ime pravo
<alyosha_sql> tko da se niti prevedlo ni:D
<dhbiker> lol
<alyosha_sql> in je reku da to mi pa res ne mora Å¡tet kot da sem oddal
<alyosha_sql> Å¡e glede na to da je blo oddano 2 tedna prepozno
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> uglavnem
<alyosha_sql> zajebal sem na polno:D
<CrazyLemon> samo si ti en mal seljak a :D
<alyosha_sql> drugo leto Å¡e enkrat
<alyosha_sql> jebemtish
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> a imam narjena oba kolokvija
<alyosha_sql> niti na ispit nebi rabu
<alyosha_sql> jebemtish
<alyosha_sql> :D
<dhbiker> uh lepo
<dhbiker> xD
<CrazyLemon> kaj sem js tebi reku takoj na začetku?      jebeš kolokvije in izpite delaj naloge :)
<dhbiker> zdaj bo zanikal
<dhbiker> :P
<alyosha_sql> nisi tega reku
<alyosha_sql> :DD
<dhbiker> haha
<alyosha_sql> hahaha
<alyosha_sql> .D
<alyosha_sql> ma sej delam
<alyosha_sql> samo stari če pozaabim
<CrazyLemon> pa ne ne delaš..očitno :D
<alyosha_sql> ni da se mi neda ampak pozabim pizda
<CrazyLemon> nestoj mi s takimi mona
<CrazyLemon> zato pa obstaja google calendar
<CrazyLemon> in reminderji
<alyosha_sql> pizda ja
<CrazyLemon> da ne pozabiš
<alyosha_sql> samo na 4ki delajo neki
<alyosha_sql> čudno te opomniki
<alyosha_sql> ko dam snooze
<alyosha_sql> ne gre
<alyosha_sql> ne da
<CrazyLemon> haha..ja..ZDAJ JE ANDROID KRIV KER TI NISI NAREDU IZPITOV
<CrazyLemon> glumac en
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha_sql> dej dej
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> dej sprehodi se pa mi povej če je kaj gužve za dol :)
<alyosha_sql> ma prej je blo manj
<alyosha_sql> kdaj si sow ti ko si snemal
<CrazyLemon> 13.00
<CrazyLemon> in sem Å¡el pol po Å¡marski
<CrazyLemon> gor so se nekaj premikali
<alyosha_sql> ma mi smo sli kasneje in ni blo neki več tko hudo
<alyosha_sql> zjutraj je blo bolj
<alyosha_sql> 11h 12h
<CrazyLemon> ampak pol dol proti meni
<CrazyLemon> pa so vsi stali
<alyosha_sql> hehe
<CrazyLemon> res..ta Å¡marska je zakon :)
<CrazyLemon> rabim 15min da pridem iz kp do doma
<CrazyLemon> in nikjer gužve :)
<CrazyLemon> čez 2 uri jo bom še s kolesom prevozu..v zahvalo :D
<alyosha_sql> hahaha
<alyosha_sql> ti si Å¡ow malo
<alyosha_sql> a ne vidiš da sunce sije
<alyosha_sql> jebemtish
<dhbiker> 34 tu :S
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql js sm po tem soncu vozu na vršič
<alyosha_sql> zadržuj se v klimatiziranih prostorih
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> uno je jebeno..ne pa Å¡marska
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha_sql> ma ti si MUNJEN
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> čaki da ti pokažem eno sliko..boš reku "caaaaar" "rispekt" .d
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha_sql> Ristekpa?
<alyosha_sql> da vidimo
<alyosha_sql> če ni kašna dobra švabica na kolesu
<alyosha_sql> na pol naga
<alyosha_sql> pol niti ne kaži
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> oz. lahko je tudi ob cesti na ležalniku nerabi da je na kolesu
<dhbiker> lol
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql švabice na pol nage na kolesih so stare v povprečju 65let
<CrazyLemon> tko da ..js tega ne bi hotu gledat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha_sql> ma ti si malo
<alyosha_sql> to mi niti ne govori
<alyosha_sql> jz sem reku DOBRA
<alyosha_sql> to pomeni 25let stara +- 5 let
<alyosha_sql> rajši -
<alyosha_sql> :D
<sasa84_> fantje, kaj pol se učite?
<sasa84_> alyosha_sql, a boš zdelou sql? :P
<sasa84_> alyosha_sql, a pol jst sm dobra sam Å¡e tko ene 2 let? :P
<alyosha_sql> sasa84_ ja Å¡e te dve so bolj Å¡voh :p
<alyosha_sql> sql pa bo drugo leto
<alyosha_sql> :D
<miha> sasa84_: zame boš vedno mladenka :)
<sasa84_> edin đentlmen kle... miha :*
<miha> ne, sam star
<miha> :D
<sasa84_> alyosha_sql, ma čist si me razočaru
<sasa84_> ah...
<sasa84_> :S
<alyosha_sql> sasa84_ hahaha:D ja kaj čem jz
<alyosha_sql> taka so pravila družbe
<alyosha_sql> :D
<sasa84_> ja ja...kr govor
<sasa84_> probi svoji rečt, d bo sam še max do 30ga dobra... ti povem, da letiš skoz okn vn...mona :)))
<alyosha_sql> hahaha
<alyosha_sql> ona bo vedno mlajša od mene
<alyosha_sql> to jo rešuje
<alyosha_sql> .D
<alyosha_sql> :D
<sasa84_> alyosha_sql, pol ti pa nis več dobr? :P
<sasa84_> alyosha_sql, kaj šele CrazyLemon ...on pa sploh ni biu nikol dobr... tak t en pajkec...tiste dolge noge, suhe ročice...ah :P
<alyosha_sql> tu so drugačna merila:D
<alyosha_sql> sj veš kako to gre.D
<alyosha_sql> nic moram Å¡ibat
<alyosha_sql> bbl
<sasa84_> alyosha_sql, to se vi tolažte ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti bom dau js pajkec
<sasa84> o CrazyLemon :D
<sasa84> suha južina :P
<CrazyLemon> ti je v gatah!!
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<sasa84> da ne bo kdo mislu, d si tarantela... no, mejbi po kosmatih nogah :P
<sasa84> :))))
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, težko...sem brez gat
<sasa84> :)))))
<miha> pridna
<CrazyLemon> lejga ki čaka v zasedi
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> lp
<sasa84> lol
<miha> hm
 * sasa84 ma deviški pas...dvojna klučavna -en kluč ma fotr, druzga pa župnik
<sasa84> :P
<miha> z lepim se hvališ ja
<sasa84> miha, lej... morš oba očarat, če hočš, d bo odklenen :P
<miha> sasa84: pretežko
<sasa84> nov fon bi :S
<miha> :)
<sasa84> misln...zkaj more bit vse tko velik d glava peče?
<sasa84> kok je velik galaxy sIII?
<miha> glih prov
<miha> sicer pa si punca, ga lahk maš v torbici, če prevelik :D
<miha> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012063005801588
<Seniorita97> VECER.COM: Klicanje peta najbolj uporabljena funkcija na pametnih telefonih
<sasa84> lol
<marinka> bogdej
<miha> čer
<sasa84> miha, sam je pa drag :\
<sasa84> pr simobilu je nek čez 500
<miha> je pa nov ane
<sasa84> mal ga je Å¡koda, d po tleh pade :P
<sasa84> kaj pa kšni htcji, motorole, sony experie...?
<marinka> sasa84: kaj ti po tleh telefone mečeš?
<sasa84> marinka, men je tud že z avta vn padu
<sasa84> parkrat po Å¡tengah...
<sasa84> pač stvari padejo z rok...nimaš kej
<marinka> auuuuuuuu
<marinka> kako ti lahko iz avta pade?
<miha> sasa84: htc one? :)
<marinka> po štengah je pa padel samo mojemu bivšemu
<marinka> kretenu
<miha> dokler ne pade v vodo, Å¡e kr gre
<marinka> prvi HTC touchscreen
<marinka> črno bel ekran
<marinka> in mi ga je čist novega fuknu po tleh
<sasa84> miha, one v al x? :)
<miha> sasa84: nimam pojma
<marinka> odkar sem dobila htc od prijatelja ...
<marinka> vem, zakaj ga ne maram
<sasa84> miha, en je 230, en pa 510 :P
<sasa84> prjatlca je mela htcja...in BT ni delou pa kr ene fore
<marinka> to pa zato, ker imaš simobil, sasa84
<miha> marinka: simobil je že vredu
<marinka> ma ni
<sasa84> marinka, kar se tiče naročnine je simobil bolš zame
<marinka> jah, če tako praviš
<marinka> pri meni doma sploh ni signala od simobila
<sasa84> telefone majo vrjetn dražje mal, naročnina se mi pa bl splača pr simobilu
<marinka> pa tako se Å¡opirijo
<marinka> jah, preračunaj, kje več plačaš za isto količino pa aparat
<marinka> pa boš videla, da niso ravno poceni
<sasa84> pa moja največja klepetulja je tud pr simobilu :P
<marinka> bože mili ...
<lynxlynxlynx> papa
<sasa84> papa lynxlynxlynx
<lynxlynxlynx> končno šlo sonce, čas za it ven :)
<lynxlynxlynx> http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/22753976.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> telefone delajo pa tud pametne trpežnih sort
<lynxlynxlynx> nisem pa še videl česa na ravni klasik od samsunga
<sasa84> najbolš un ace k je oranžen :D
<marinka> moram it
<marinka> lepo se imejte
<marinka> lp
<dhbiker> *cough*
 * sasa84 potolče dhbiker po hrbtu
<Sky[x]> lp
<miha> clouds work until they don't... http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57464342-71/modern-life-halted-as-netflix-pinterest-instagram-go-down/
<Seniorita97> Modern life halted as Netflix, Pinterest, Instagram go down | Technically Incorrect - CNET News
<miha> sasa84
<sasa84> miha
<sasa84> miha, povej :)
<sasa84> nč, grem pančat
<uni4dfx> Haha tazadn south park XD
#ubuntu-si 2012-07-01
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga mi mysql
<CrazyLemon> 31129 mysql     20   0  472m  42m 6972 S  134  1.1   0:48.28 mysqld
<CrazyLemon> tok procesorja uporablja
<CrazyLemon> aaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> pofukana leap sekunda
<CrazyLemon> vse zajebala
<CrazyLemon> huh..tudi chrome ne mara leap sekunde
<CrazyLemon> http://serverfault.com/questions/403732/anyone-else-experiencing-high-rates-of-linux-server-crashes-during-a-leap-second
<Seniorita97> debian - Anyone else experiencing high rates of Linux server crashes during a leap second day? - Server Fault
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: ?
<dhbiker> no problems here
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker lucky you
<dhbiker> xD
<CrazyLemon> js pa chromea ne smem uporabljat..pa mysql-a
<CrazyLemon> Jul  1 01:59:59 pingo kernel: [57465.815077] Clock: inserting leap second 23:59:60 UTC
<dhbiker> 2. mašina je tudi kul
<CrazyLemon> preklet leap second :)
<dhbiker> bošček
<dhbiker> :P
 * dhbiker brska po logih na telefonu
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202012-07-01%2011%3A09%3A39.png
<CrazyLemon> to chrome dela :)
<CrazyLemon> z enim odprtim tabom
<CrazyLemon> in staticnim pageom
<dhbiker> telefon niti ne ve za leap second :D
<dhbiker> LOL ?
<dhbiker> res al  kaj ?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<dhbiker> hm
<dhbiker> kateri ubuntu je to ?
<CrazyLemon> latest and greatest
<dhbiker> zgleda Å¡e gnome 2.x based
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dhbiker> :O
<dhbiker> vse so Å¡li spreminjat....
<dhbiker> system monitora pa niso spreminjali
<dhbiker> lol
<CrazyLemon> ksoftirqd   ko chrome znori..zgleda uporablja tudi da kliče ta proces
<CrazyLemon> ker pol tudi ta proces se začne razmnoževat in nabijat cpu
<dhbiker> whoa
<dhbiker> amm
<dhbiker> kero verzijo maš ?
<CrazyLemon> česa? chrome 20
<dhbiker> aha...
<dhbiker> CrRendererMain nič ne nabija ?
<dhbiker> :P
<CrazyLemon> If ksoftirqd is taking more than a tiny percentage of CPU time, this indicates the machine is under heavy interrupt load
<CrazyLemon> nope
<dhbiker> super
<dhbiker> you my friend is f****
<dhbiker> reboot pa bo :))))
<CrazyLemon> a veš kaj je najbl zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> da chrome Å¡e vedno uporablja cpu
<CrazyLemon> cca 15%
<CrazyLemon> pa ga sploh nimam zagnanga :)
<dhbiker> killaj ?
<dhbiker> pkill... killall
<dhbiker> ?
<CrazyLemon> sej sm..sam vseen je zanimivo :D
<CrazyLemon> 19 root      20   0     0    0    0 S    8  0.0  13:27.02 ksoftirqd/3
<CrazyLemon>    15 root      20   0     0    0    0 S    8  0.0  13:35.06 ksoftirqd/2
<CrazyLemon>     3 root      20   0     0    0    0 S    8  0.0  13:27.99 ksoftirqd/0
<CrazyLemon>    10 root      20   0     0    0    0 S    8  0.0  13:41.07 ksoftirqd/1
<dhbiker> ah.
<dhbiker> to meni tudi seka na cajte
<dhbiker> samo zaradi jacka... pa BFS schedulera
<CrazyLemon> weird shit..i tell you
<dhbiker> pač... ubuntu :P
<dhbiker> *cough*
<dhbiker> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://m.tech2.com/news/web-services/leap-second-bugserver-takes-down-the-pirate-bay/321012
<Seniorita97> Leap second bug in server takes down The Pirate Bay
<CrazyLemon> ne sam ubuntu :D
<CrazyLemon> linux/unix :D
<dhbiker> se zgodi
<dhbiker> :P
<dhbiker> čudno da mojega ni speklo o.O
<CrazyLemon> http://www.freemysql.net/2012/07/01/mysql-and-the-leap-second-high-cpu-and-the-fix/
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Seniorita97> MySQL and the Leap Second, High CPU and the Fix | Free MySQL - It's Your Data
<dhbiker> minecraft server...
<dhbiker> ni bil affected
<dhbiker> laufa na 2. mašini
<dhbiker> brez problemov
<dhbiker> liars! :O
<Seniorita97>  [Ubuntu.si] MAXtor: Kodek za predvajanje .mp4?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38504/#p38504
<CrazyLemon> en 'date -s "dd/mm/yyyy hh:mm:ss" reši težavo :)
<CrazyLemon> sudo service mysql start
<CrazyLemon> sudo: časovni žig je predaleč v prihodnosti: Jul  1 11:25:07 2012
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> matr mu :D
<dhbiker> lol
<CrazyLemon> ctrl +c
<CrazyLemon> in še enkrat zalaufaš
<dhbiker> pa dela ?
<CrazyLemon> pa ni več tega opozorila
<dhbiker> lol
<CrazyLemon> in težav z mysql
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dhbiker> congrats :P
<dhbiker> kaj pa chrome ? :P
<CrazyLemon>  Google Chrome ne more zagotoviti, da komunicirate z domeno www.google.com in z ne napadalcem. Ura v računalniku je trenutno nastavljena na petek, 07. januar 2011 11:27:06. Je to pravilno?
<CrazyLemon> mater ker idiot sem
<CrazyLemon> ni čudno da teži z opozorilom
<dhbiker> lololol
<dhbiker>  EXT4-fs (sda2): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0
<dhbiker> what the.....
<CrazyLemon> da fak
<CrazyLemon> sudo date -s "7/1/2011 11:28:00"
<CrazyLemon> pet jul  1 11:28:00 CEST 2011
<CrazyLemon> date
<CrazyLemon> pet jul  1 11:28:48 CEST 2011
<dhbiker> XD
<CrazyLemon> medtem k applet
<CrazyLemon> pravi
<CrazyLemon> 7. januar
<dhbiker> hahahahah
<dhbiker> brb xD
<CrazyLemon> ah..zdaj se je zbudil..in pravi 1. julij :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> zdaj se pa zajebal leto
<CrazyLemon> 2011 sem dal
<CrazyLemon> ahahahahaha
<Seniorita97>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Kodek za predvajanje .mp4?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38505/#p38505
<miha> jutr
<Seniorita97>  [Ubuntu.si] šuštica: Re: Dovoljenja skupini za drugi disk nastavljene, a brez učinka.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38506/#p38506
<dhbiker> jutro
<dhbiker> <mnzaki> LookTJ: it not only happens, it also crashed thousands of 'stable' debian system due to an old kernel bug :D
<dhbiker> ha CrazyLemon !
<dhbiker> :D
<dhbiker> you are too old skool
<dhbiker> :P
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker
<CrazyLemon> 3.2.0-26-generic
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon
<dhbiker> uname -r
<dhbiker> 3.4.4-2-ck
<CrazyLemon> feeeeeeeeensiiiiiii
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Sky[x]> ?
<dhbiker> <:
<dhbiker> mornin Sky[x]
<Sky[x]> morgen
<CrazyLemon> kot da ni dovolj vroče zunaj
<CrazyLemon> sem js Å¡e ogenj zakuru :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> bos hobotnco peku ?
<CrazyLemon> jebeš hobotnico..postrv
<Sky[x]> :)
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: vidim da se Ubuntu Å¡e zmeraj ni premaknil od 3.2 kernela :S
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker kateri ubuntu
<dhbiker> ta ki ga imaš ti
<dhbiker> :p
<CrazyLemon> to je normalno..sj ni rolling distro :)
<CrazyLemon> poglej kateri je v 12.10
<dhbiker> so what
<Seniorita97>  [Ubuntu.si] MAXtor: Re: Kodek za predvajanje .mp4?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38507/#p38507
<dhbiker> ni Å¡e stable
<dhbiker> :P
<dhbiker> 3.5
<CrazyLemon> RC
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem se še mal ogret :)
<dhbiker> xD
<dhbiker> mm daj mi malo svinjskega zrezka mesar :D
<mesar> danes je samo govedina
<mesar> :/
<mesar> svija je letala po Å¡tali pa je padla pa si nogo zlomla...
<mesar> te pa nismo mogli zaklat
<mesar> :(
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne?
<mesar> ja ker si je nogo zlomla
<mesar> pa smo veterinarju pelali
<dhbiker> xD
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<mesar> kaka vročina... bo treba neko limonado naret
<CrazyLemon> če ti življenje ponudi limone, naredi limonado1
<CrazyLemon> !
<mesar> ne!
<mesar> če ti življenje ponudi limone si jih stisni v oko!
<CrazyLemon> bravo!
<mesar> :)
<dhbiker> omg hahaah
<mesar> baje je dobro za oči
<dhbiker> itak
<mesar> =)
<CrazyLemon> odlično je
<CrazyLemon> še posebi če imaš očala
<CrazyLemon> tak fajn jih spuca
<mesar> leče tudi ?
<CrazyLemon> tudi
<mesar> to pa super
<mesar> jaz sem bral na netu, da se da čistit kuhinje z limonami
<dhbiker> z coca colo tudi
<mesar> http://marmelina.si/kot-iz-skatlice/ciscenje/ciscenje-z-limono
<Seniorita97> Čiščenje z limono | Marmelina | Vsakdanje &#8211; povsem enostavno
<dhbiker> Å¡e posebej blood stains :P
<mesar> =D
<mesar> alo..
<mesar> kaj vi lupate limone?
<mesar> al jih samo operete
<mesar> pa jete ko japke
<dhbiker> gotof si
<mesar> nope xD
<mesar> jaz si jih običajno naribam...
<mesar> meni pošta več ne pride...
<mesar> mam mail na FB pa mi ne kaže tako treba
<mesar> ve kdo zakaj? :S
<mesar> alooooo
<mesar> pomoč rabim
<CrazyLemon> se strinjam
<dhbiker> sudo rm -rf *
<mesar> lololol
<mesar> kaj pa ubuntu inštalirat mi kdo zna pomagat?
<mesar> na cd bi gA jaz kr na disku več nimam placa
<mesar> mam 2 cdja
<mesar> na enega bi dal inštalirat gor ubuntu
<mesar> a bi Å¡lo to?
<mesar> kr toti windowsi se mi samo rušijo neke
<mesar> računalnik se vedno dalj časa loada
<mesar> pa ful mam pinga
<mesar> pa modem sem že poresetiral 2x
<mesar> pa novi kabel mam
<mesar> za modem
<mesar> tak da to ni problem
<dhbiker> modem si že formatiro ?
<mesar> da
<mesar> dal sem gor win 95
<mesar> jaz mam taki mali modem beli
<mesar> pa gor vse priklopleno s win 95
<mesar> pa celeron
<CrazyLemon> wow..dealextreme ima sedaj tudi EU skladišča
<mesar> pa dela lepo
<mesar> kdo ma?
<mesar> majo wlan kable na zalogi ?
<dhbiker> mesar: zakaj nisi dal gor windows 3.1
<dhbiker> ?
<mesar> kr mi je disketa Å¡t. 3 crknila
<miha> kul
<dhbiker> xD
<miha> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/germany-cries-europe-coming-our-money-greece-promptly-obliges obletnica!
<Seniorita97> Germany Cries: "Europe Is Coming For Our Money", Greece Promptly Obliges | ZeroHedge
<[nitro]> dober dan ...
<[nitro]> tole berete
<miha> občasno
<[nitro]> sm prek epic5 na ssh na windows mobile 6
<osho00000> oj po posodobitvah mi ne dela več audio
<[nitro]> screen se je izklopu a me je prekinlo
<[nitro]> a bere kdo tole ;]
<CrazyLemon> osho00000 kaj ti počneš da vedno ko posodobiš sistem ti neki ne dela :D
<[nitro]> men ne dela prov flash z nvidia
<[nitro]> na desktopu
<gandalfar> hmm
<gandalfar> a je se kaksen wp prevajalec kle
<Seniorita97>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Mathbuntu - sinergija Ubuntuja, matematike ter znanosti  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38508/#p38508
<CrazyLemon> hekos je!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> gandalfar povej kaj te matra
<gandalfar> v 3.4 je date format nek zafukan
<gandalfar> pa bi rad popravu :)
<gandalfar> 15 November, 2011 2011b 0:00	
<gandalfar> v revisionu
<gandalfar> ceprav hmm
<gandalfar> a je to mrbit moj sistemski setting
<gandalfar> ne ni
<CrazyLemon> mi imamo 3.4
<CrazyLemon> pa ni videt da bi bilo kaj narobe z date format
<gandalfar> CrazyLemon, dej poglej na dnu
<gandalfar> CrazyLemon, tm k mas revizije
<CrazyLemon> gandalfar kje so revizije
<gandalfar> jzt 3.4.1-si uporabljam
<gandalfar> CrazyLemon, gres na en post
<gandalfar> CrazyLemon, pol pa gres na vrh "nastavitve pogleda"
<gandalfar> CrazyLemon, pa jih vklopis ce jih ne vidis
<CrazyLemon> 1 Julij, 2012 2012b 14:15,
<gandalfar> no
<gandalfar> that's wrong :)
<lynxlynxlynx> s/%Y/o/2
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: SlowLemon
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM not so slow
<CrazyLemon> ni mi Å¡telo Å¡e zadnjih 10km za nazaj
<CrazyLemon> + mel sem dva večja klanca..taka klanca ki ti prevoziš enkrat na mesec :p
<LorD_DDooM> mhm, 300 mnm :)
<CrazyLemon> + smo vozili s puncami..po 22 uri :)
<CrazyLemon> tko da nismo ravno vidli kam vozimo..večino časa :D
<LorD_DDooM> Kakor tebe poznam, ti si itaq samo takoj za puncami vozil....bi se težko izgubil :P
<CrazyLemon> sm pa prvič v življenju bil na kolesu do 23.00 :)
<CrazyLemon> ob*
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ena je bila taka da nisem mogu ne vozit za njo :D
<LorD_DDooM> :) Mene je pa danes čist zažgalo... k da sem iz pečice prišel :S
<CrazyLemon> jah..kam pa hodiš po tem soncu jebelacesta
<CrazyLemon> mi smo včeraj ob 6ih štartali..pa sm bil do 23.00 cel poten
<CrazyLemon> too fcking hot
<CrazyLemon> nonstop+
<LorD_DDooM> Jah, nisem fensi, da bi šel iz bajte če ne deluže/je vroče/piha veter/ni turistov na cesti :>>>
<LorD_DDooM> dežuje*
<CrazyLemon> ohoho..lejga k je vozu +300m nm na hrib :))
<LorD_DDooM> Za zajtrk!
<CrazyLemon> js sm mislu it jutri v umag na plažo s kolesom...sam glede na to kako vroče je danes... sem kr odpovedal udeležbo :)
<LorD_DDooM> fensi
<dz0ny> Mathbuntu lahko prenesemo na http://www.mathbuntu.org/ . Opozorilo – stran je grda kot satan.
<dz0ny> ?
<Seniorita97> Mathbuntu | Instant access to free mathematical software
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne maraš moje opombe? :D
<dz0ny> hm ja malo bolj hudomušno bi pa lahko napisal, se bere kot kakšna zarota
<CrazyLemon> zarota?
<CrazyLemon> proti grdim stranem? might be :D
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> moj mathbuntu post na twitterju je retweetal hrvaški profesor matematike :D pa še prevaja geogebro :D
<CrazyLemon> awesome sauce!
<osho0000_> oj po posodobitvi mi ne dela vec audio. V alsa mixer je vse ok in ni na mute
<mesar> dafaq?!
<CrazyLemon> osho0000_ si probal izbrat v nastavitvah zvoka drugo izhodno napravo
<osho0000_> prej sem proval in ni deldalo
<osho0000_> zdej dela
<osho0000_> čarovnik
<osho0000_> thanks
<mesar> kwa?
<mesar> pa kaj je tooo
<mesar> daj mi opa!
<mesar> alo naj mi en da opa
<mesar> da neke probam
<mesar> formatiro bi rad kanal
<dhbiker> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 juhu
<sasa84> juhuuuuu ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a je kej vroče?? :)
<dhbiker> awww
<dhbiker> :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa ni...sm lepo not ;)
<dhbiker> o sasa84
<dhbiker> :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pametno! :)
<sasa84> elow dhbiker :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mal prej sm pršla z enga RD...zdj pa sm lepo not u sobici ...zaroletana pa luč mam pržgano :P
<sasa84> klinc pa kjoto...drgač bi blo pa vroče :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 RD? po tej vročini? sam če je v klimatizirani restavraciji :p
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, majo klimo v bajti :)
<CrazyLemon> on that note
 * CrazyLemon prižge klimo
 * dhbiker poreže kable
<dhbiker> no AC for you !
<mesar> keri pujcek me zeza?
<mesar> kak ste lahko tak no
<mesar> jaz sem resen pa to pa bi se rad učil
<sasa84> dhbiker, jeeeeej
<mesar> pa naucil
<mesar> in vse
<mesar> oni me pa gre pobanat
<sasa84> mesar, kakšne probleme maš?
<mesar> pa Å¡e enx
<mesar> ka?
<sasa84> mesar, te je že zarad resnga razloga
<mesar> ja ni
<mesar> kr tak me je
<mesar> kr mu ni vsec konkurenca
<mesar> ziher zato ker jaz vem formatirat on pa ne
<dhbiker> xD
<sasa84> ...
<mesar> ?
<sasa84> Å¡e par takih pa pride Å¡e en ban :P
<dhbiker> opa :P
<CrazyLemon> tukaj nismo tako nesramni da bi bannal
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a bi dal men OP...da sprobam kok se bana? :P
<CrazyLemon> raje uporabimo quiet mode...kjer lahko partaš in joinaš
<mesar> :(
<CrazyLemon> brez ovir
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> :)))
<mesar> sej pa jaz nic slabega nocem
<sasa84> mesar, prvič te vidmo...ti bi kar OP, da bi formatiral kanal...a ti tud vsazga spustiš v bajto, da ti punco nabriše?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dont feed the troll :)
<sasa84> :)))
<mesar> kaj pa mu naj rilec dol zalepim
<mesar> pa ga na ketno zvezem
<mesar> da gleda samo ?
<mesar> tak tu znate zgleda
<mesar> pa jaz sem bil tu ze dolgo nazaj
<miha> mesar že zna uredit situacijo pr svinjarijah
<mesar> samo pol vec nisem bil ker sem bil bolan vmes
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 raje ti meni povej..a te zanima kera mi je včeraj plačala pijačo?!?!?!?!? :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, povej
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pvt..ker je VIP :))
<mesar> lol
<sasa84> uf...crti si čist h
<mesar> very insecure person?
<mesar> če je bla od tu sasa na bla ker ona tak samo prevaja
<mesar> pol je se mojca.. ce je se kje tu
<mesar> pol pa smo konec pocasi
<mesar> tadej verjetno tut ni za tak...
<mesar> ni neke izbire velke
<CrazyLemon> ja marko..sej vemo da si ti..to pa ne pomeni da ne boš spet dobu +q :)
<mesar> kdo je marko?
<dhbiker> hm?
<dhbiker> ah.. highlight na moje ime -.-
<mesar> kdo je marko? vidim, da je par novih tu gor
<mesar> ooo
<mesar> ti si marko?
<dhbiker> ne
<dhbiker> sveti peter
<mesar> jaz poznam enega marka .. al je prav markota ?
<mesar> v bistvi 2 poznam
<mesar> mogoce celo 3
<dhbiker> gotof si
<mesar> GOToff
<dhbiker> http://2media.nowpublic.net/images//56/7d/567d4330074c3b1bfe5065581ea096db.jpg
<mesar> *fap* *fap* *fap*
<mesar> mater kak mam danes hladno v hladilnici
<mesar> 5 stopinj...
<mesar> ko mau poledam pa to..
<mesar> vidim, da se je kr ista druzba tu gor
<mesar> tu pa tam kaki novi patron...
<lynxlynxlynx> tale pa je :D
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, bejž no :P
<sasa84> :))))
<dhbiker> moj sošolc actually
<dhbiker> iz faksa
<dhbiker> xD
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker ime ? :)
<dhbiker> moje ?
<dhbiker> al njegovo
<CrazyLemon> njegovo
<CrazyLemon> tvoje že vem
<dhbiker> jernej
<CrazyLemon> in tale naj bi bil prej kle ?
<CrazyLemon> ne spomnem se nobenga jerneja :)
<dhbiker> to pa jaz ne vem
<dhbiker> jaz niti ne vem če sem 1 leto tu
<sasa84> dhbiker, jst sm te lepo povabla na ta kanal, k sva se prej vidla na twil ;)
<dhbiker> tako je
<sasa84> ^^
<dhbiker> dober spomin :P
<sasa84> pa itak ;)
<CrazyLemon> wtf je twil
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dj ne bod tak n00b
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> !g twil
<Seniorita97> this WEEK in LAW | TWiT.TV http://twit.tv/twil
<sasa84> noup :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, http://www.thisweekinlinux.com/
<Seniorita97> This Week In Linux
<sasa84> to je twil...pa ma svoj irc kanal :)
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: m00b :P
<dhbiker> n00b*
<dhbiker> kak te ne veš kaj je twil
<dhbiker> xD
<sasa84> dhbiker, ja fant je z vasi doma
<dhbiker> vaški pubec te
<dhbiker> praviš
<sasa84> mhm
<CrazyLemon> twil lol
<CrazyLemon> ne potrebujem weeka in linux
<CrazyLemon> :>
<mesar> ahoj
<sasa84> ojoj
<mesar> ?
<mesar> wtf
<mesar> kaj te muci saska
<mesar> no ka dogaja
<mesar> vsi kuhani ze ?
<mesar> da je taka tisina
<mesar> jaz mam 5 stopinj v hladilnici
<miha> lepo ti je
<mesar> tako je!!!
<mesar> tebi ni?
<miha> žal ne
<mesar> zakaj ne?
<miha> mam 25 stopinj več
<mesar> ajaaa
<mesar> eh to pa ni problem
<sasa84> grem gledat fuzbal ;)
<mesar> ventilatore s kompa poberi
<mesar> pa naredi, da ti pihajo
<sasa84> pridni bodte
<sasa84> papa
<mesar> bomo
<miha> pap sasa84
<dhbiker> like that's going to work mesar
<mesar> xD
<mesar> ce pametno naredis pol vse dela
<mesar> samo treba premisljeno pa to ne...
<mesar> al pa toplotno crpalko si umisli
<mesar> lali lali lali llali
 * dhbiker slaps mesar  with a small MS IIS
<mesar> xD
 * dhbiker hurts mesar  with a medium sized shovel
 * dhbiker bashes mesar  with a large rotten apple
 * dhbiker tortures mesar  with a small christmas tree
 * dhbiker tortures mesar  with a small frying pan
<mesar> looooool
<dhbiker> wut ?
 * mesar slaps dhbiker around a bit with a large trout
 * dhbiker tortures mesar with an extra large axe
<mesar> !hunt
<dhbiker> mesar just bagged a 2707kg deer.
<mesar> lag
<dhbiker> On December 7, 1987, David Burke, a fired airline employee, followed his ex-boss onboard a Pacific Southwest Airline jet with his mind set on revenge. He shot the man in mid-flight and caused the plane to crash, killing all forty-three people onboard including himself.
<mesar> niceee <3
<mesar> prvi... failani algo za creapere je zaj uporablen za piggye :D
<dhbiker>  The average desktop computer contains 5-10 times more computing power than was used to land a man on the moon
<mesar> lol
<mesar> alolololalololallaololloooooooooo
<marinka> Å¡panija je v vodstvuuuuuu
<marinka> zgleda, da vsi gledajo
<miha> jst ne
<Seniorita97> miha (unaffiliated/miha) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<marinka> 3;0
<marinka> :
<marinka> vesela, vesela
<marinka> lepo se mejte
<marinka> papa
<Sky[x]> marinka je nova sasa ? :D
<dhbiker> verjameš ali ne...
<dhbiker> sem se isto spraševal
<CrazyLemon> marinka je mojca v preobleki
<lynxlynxlynx> pssst
<miha> kdo je mojca?
<CrazyLemon> dobro vprašanje!
<CrazyLemon> kdo je mojca
<mesar> orly?
<mesar> vsi odsotni pa se niti polnoc ni
<mesar> lol
<mesar> ..
<mesar> ?????????????????
<mesar> ???????????????????????????????????????????
<mesar> oh....boring
<miha> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t524906
<Seniorita> Nov &#269;lanek: Varnost slovenskih GSM omre&#382;ij IV @ Slo-Tech
<uni4dfx> GSM itak ni varn nikjer, sm mislu da je to splošno znano
<miha> mhm
#ubuntu-si 2013-06-24
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Zorin OS (bazira na Ubuntuju)!!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40357/#p40357
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Zorin OS (bazira na Ubuntuju)!!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40358/#p40358
<andrejz> jutro
<andrejz> dz0ny tisti link za Iso ni več dejaven. maš kakšnega novega?
<dz0ny> andrejz http://37.1.89.220/~dzony/iso/output.iso
<andrejz> dz0ny, kaj pa torrent oz kaj manj obremujočega za bandwidth?
<yg2> dz0ny: kaksen iso je to
<andrejz> @yg2: zato pa loadamo, da bomo vidli in stestiral ;)
<yg2> dz0ny: 	ubuntu iso ?=
<andrejz> modified za slo novnice
<yg2> ok
<dz0ny> ce uporabis zsync mas delta updates
<dz0ny> drugac pa btsync, ki ma tud delta updates
<dz0ny> torrent sam ne pozna tega nacina
<dz0ny> to pomen da za vsako spremembo prenasas 1,6Gb
<dz0ny> z zsyc al pa btsync pa samo 20-30mb
<andrejz> ok
<slax0r> btsync je verjetno rsync po p2p networku(torrent) al? ka hudica je pa zsync? o.O
<dz0ny> zsync je rsync preko http
<slax0r> glih berem, to da je prek http mi je mal pointless, sam mi je pa zanimiv support za kompresirane fajle :)
<zdobersek> OOOOO limun
<yg2> http://www.hofer.si/si/html/offers/2867_34634.htm?utm_campaign=Hofer_akcija&utm_content=21772757601749836&utm_medium=spider&utm_source=iprom
<Seniorita> Hofer - Posebna ponudba od ponedeljka, 24.06.2013
<Seniorita> »Na Hoferjevi spletni strani najdete vse o Hoferjevih izdelkih, aktualni ponudbi, poslovalnicah in odpirlanih časih, karieri in Hoferjevih foto storitvah.«
<yg2> se bomo mlao hladili
<CrazyLemon> 00000 žan
<zdobersek> ni vec potrebe, se je vreme skisalo
<CrazyLemon> Location   51810302
<CrazyLemon> da faq?
<zdobersek> the faq!
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<zdobersek> ...
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 15°C @24.06.2013 10:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 13.87°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:08:05, Sončni zahod: 20:54:54
<yg2> noro vreme na aljaski se soncijo
<yg2> http://www.delo.si/zgodbe/fotozgodbe/fotografije-dneva-19-6.html
<Seniorita> Fotografije dneva (19. 6.)
<Seniorita> »Rusija, Avstrija, Romunija, ...«
<yg2> .vreme ljubljana
<sterna> dš
<zdobersek> dshdshdshdsh
<andrejz> dz0ny po nekaj časa mi napiše "unknown network error" in prenos se prekine
<yg2> hm
<andrejz> http
<andrejz> ampak verjetno bi bilo isto preko zsync ? (glede na to, da je to http + rsync)
<dz0ny> yg2 ma slucajno se kak qos glede na dolzino prenosa
<dz0ny> zsync zna nadaljevat prekinjen prenos
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Re: Zorin OS (bazira na Ubuntuju)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40359/#p40359
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Re: Zorin OS (bazira na Ubuntuju)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40360/#p40360
<CrazyLemon> ja valda
<zdobersek> ocitno
<zdobersek> mislim, halo?!
<CrazyLemon> exactly
<dz0ny> a gorenc?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: LibreOffice: Kako označiti najmanjšo vrednost v tabeli  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40361/#p40361
<dz0ny> alfi: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/06/germany-to-hand-out-free-ubuntu-cds-on-xps-deat
<Seniorita> German City Hopes to Wean Citizens Off Windows XP With Free Linux CDs | OMG! Ubuntu!
<Seniorita> »Munich City Council plan to distribute free Linux CDs to citizens as a 'replacement for Windows XP' - support for which ends in April 2014.«
<dz0ny> upps alfi sorry
<dz0ny> andrejz: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/06/germany-to-hand-out-free-ubuntu-cds-on-xps-deat
<Seniorita> German City Hopes to Wean Citizens Off Windows XP With Free Linux CDs | OMG! Ubuntu!
<Seniorita> »Munich City Council plan to distribute free Linux CDs to citizens as a 'replacement for Windows XP' - support for which ends in April 2014.«
<yg2> dz0ny: bom vprasaL
<dz0ny> rofl http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=IY2j_GPIqRA
<Seniorita> Bill Gates & Steve Ballmer Night at the Roxbury theme - YouTube
<Seniorita> »One of the Spoof videos done at many Microsoft conferences.«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Zorin OS (bazira na Ubuntuju)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40362/#p40362
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3418SeWZfQ
<Seniorita> JavaZone 2013: Javapocalypse - YouTube
<Seniorita> »"It's supposed to write once, run everywhere. But it's more like write once, ruin everything..." http://www.javazone.no — Join thousands of developers at Jav...«
<dz0ny> zdobersek: awsome
<zdobersek> javasome*
<dz0ny> https://wiki.projectmeshnet.org/Getting_started
<yg2> A JE KDO SLUCAJNO KAJ STUDIRAL KJE SE SPLACA vzeti Samsung s3
<yg2> ups
<zdobersek> pr bratrancu  od CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> yg2 rabljenega?
<alfi> dz0ny: np
<yg2> ne, novga pri operaterjih
<dz0ny> andrejz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/CommunicationsTeam/WOWLubuntu/StartUbuntu mogoče se da kaj ponucat
<Seniorita> Lubuntu/CommunicationsTeam/WOWLubuntu/StartUbuntu - Ubuntu Wiki
<CrazyLemon> yg2 pol je povsod same crap
<andrejz> ko bo kaj narejenga, se lahko kaj ponuca
<andrejz> default ubuntu  je verjetno preveč zahteven za stare računalnike
<dz0ny> mhm lubuntu zna bit
<dz0ny> sam je slabo preveden :>
<dz0ny> hm bi pa namesto slitaz lahko dal lubuntu
<andrejz> težava je v tem, da sploh ni infrastrukture za prevajanje
<andrejz> lubuntuja
<andrejz> treba je prevest v LXDE (ker v Launchpadu teh paketov ni)
<andrejz> tam jim pa sistem za prevode že par mesecev ne dela
<andrejz> tako da je treba direkt v git commitat
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Re: Zorin OS (bazira na Ubuntuju)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40363/#p40363
<dz0ny> andrejz: vam pootle postavim?
<andrejz> lahko se javiš v okviru projekta, da bo mel še kdo drug kaj od tega :)
<andrejz> https://lists.sourceforge.net/lists/listinfo/lxde-i18n
<Seniorita> Lxde-i18n Info Page
<dz0ny> mja nima resursov za kaj več kot tri jezike
<dz0ny> redhat je Å¡enkal neke vps sam majo samo 1gb disk
<dz0ny> pa 256 rama
<dz0ny> v bistvu za kak small projekt gre
<dz0ny> kaj več pa ne
<andrejz> kaj pa kakšen transifex? a se ne da kar njihove infrastrukture porabit ?
<dz0ny> 20€ na mesec
<andrejz> za open source projekte ne
<andrejz> We are committed to supporting open source initiatives! Open source projects can sign up to the free plan and enjoy unlimited translations. If you're an open-source project and need a premium account for some reason, get in contact with us.
<yg2> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 14°C @24.06.2013 12:00 CEST.
<breza> Močne padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-06-24 12:29
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 14.04°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:11:52, Sončni zahod: 20:57:11
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 16.1°C @24.06.2013 12:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 14.47°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:08:05, Sončni zahod: 20:54:54
<yg2> CrazyLemon: si prodal spico ?
<yg2> eh
<yg2> mislim herota
<yg2> dz0ny: drugaCE MAS pri amazonu micro instance VPS free of charge za 1 leto
<yg2> ...preberi drobni tisk
<dz0ny> yg2: vem
<dz0ny> sam redhat da free kr tri instance
<dz0ny> je pa fora to z diskom
<zdobersek> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_animacija.html incoming!
<Seniorita> Radarska slika padavin - animacija
<yg2> ha, na morju majo ocitno sonce
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja?
<CrazyLemon> yg2 sm ja
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek veš da
<CrazyLemon> aja ne
<CrazyLemon> ni sonca
<CrazyLemon> format v disk utilityu ponuja možnost FAT..a je to FAT32 ?
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> ty
<yg2> a se komu faila tole http://www.tusmobil.si/pomoc-in-informacije/zemljevid-pokritosti.html
<Seniorita> Zemljevid pokritosti
<CrazyLemon> http://www.svetidej.com/informacije/mobilna-telefonija/80-pokritost-gsm.html
<Seniorita> Pokritost omrežja GSM (Slovenija): Mobitel, Si.mobil, Tušmobil
<Seniorita> »Podrobni podatki o pokritosti GSM v Sloveniji.«
<dz0ny> .stran tusmobil.si
<breza> tusmobil.si(91.185.192.245) looks DOWN from here.
<yg2> zmanjkalo S3jev pri tusu
<yg2> .stran www.tusmobil.si
<breza> www.tusmobil.si(91.185.192.245) looks DOWN from here.
<Tadej> ali ima kdo kako manjse ohisje z napajalnikom za prodat, rabim za eno full malo plato, katera ma robo na obeh straneh, tok da mora bit mal oddaljena od spodnjega roba..
<Tadej> .vreme kocevje
<Tadej> .vreme kočevje
<Tadej> nema .D
<yg2> medvedi hisko prevrnl
<Tadej> aja ce bere iz VP Kocevje Trata je ni vec, ker jo je baje strela skurla...
<dz0ny> .vreme novo mesto
<breza> ARSO: Novo mesto (220m): 14.7°C @24.06.2013 13:30 CEST.
<breza> Zmerne padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-06-24 13:59
<breza> Novo Mesto: 14.35°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:10:19, Sončni zahod: 20:53:28
<dz0ny> .vreme kočevje
<breza> ARSO: Kočevje (467m): 16°C @24.06.2013 8:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Kocevje: 15.00°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:12:13, Sončni zahod: 20:54:02
<dz0ny> vse kul arso was down :|
<yg2> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 13.9°C @24.06.2013 13:30 CEST.
<breza> Šibke padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-06-24 14:09
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 13.91°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:11:52, Sončni zahod: 20:57:11
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<breza> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (3.837m): 22.4°C @24.06.2013 13:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Koper: 19.08°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:17:06, Sončni zahod: 20:58:12
<yg2> http://www.delo.si/assets/media/picture/20130602/AP_Pictures-20130602133239-54671200.jpeg?rev=2
<miha> dan
<andrejz> če je komu dolgčas ... https://translations.launchpad.net/gui-ufw/gufw-13.10/+pots/gufw/sl/
<Seniorita> Slovenian (sl) : Template “gufw” : Translations : Series gufw-13.10 : Gufw
<andrejz> to je uporabniku prijazen grafični vmesnik za firewall
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<breza> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (3.837m): 22.3°C @24.06.2013 15:30 CEST.
<breza> Šibke padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-06-24 15:59
<breza> Koper: 20.65°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:17:06, Sončni zahod: 20:58:12
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 14°C @24.06.2013 15:30 CEST.
<breza> Močne padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-06-24 15:59
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 13.11°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:08:05, Sončni zahod: 20:54:54
<dz0ny> andrejz: imaš kje kakšen pot po za lxde
<andrejz> dz0ny
<andrejz> http://lxde.git.sourceforge.net/git/gitweb-index.cgi
<Seniorita> SourceForge
<Seniorita> »The world's largest development and download repository of Open Source code and applications«
<andrejz> pol pa kar po mapah
<andrejz> žal jih drugje nimam
<andrejz> klemen košir je sicer vzdrževal prevode
<dz0ny> mhm vidim za enkrat je ideja da potegnem lxde pannel, naredim pot, uvozim transfex, naredim dnevni build samo mo paketov
<dz0ny> pol pa prek ppa
<andrejz> za minuto me je dol vrglo tako da ne vem kaj govoriš, dz0ny ;)
<CrazyLemon> .yt zedd clarity
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxxstCcJlsc
<andrejz> dz0ny če moš mel čas, lahko v iso dodaš še zadnji tale paketek (lang pack)
<andrejz> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/+archive/ppa
<Seniorita> PPA for Ubuntu language pack builders : “Ubuntu language pack builders” team
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: LibreOffice: Kako označiti najmanjšo vrednost v tabeli  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40364/#p40364
<CrazyLemon> ne no :)
<dz0ny> aha https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/
<Seniorita> Releases [Jenkins]
<yang> http://nerdoutandproud.tumblr.com/post/53632496941/superpunch2-guinea-pig-armor-available-at-ebay
<Seniorita> Nerd Out and Proud, superpunch2: Guinea pig armor available at ebay.
<Seniorita> »superpunch2:“ Guinea pig armor available at ebay.”«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: LibreOffice: Kako označiti najmanjšo vrednost v tabeli  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40365/#p40365
<andrejz> dz0ny, jaz sem iso prejel z  ukazom "zsync http://37.1.89.220/~dzony/iso/output.iso" Po koncu prenosa pa mi napiše Bad line - not a zsync file? A se da iso najti v kakšni temp mapi?
<andrejz> no ja saj zdaj sem se pa pravilno spravil zsync dol potegnit
<andrejz> 2 uri še počakam
<yang> http://www.homelandsecureit.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Computer_bomb.jpg
<dz0ny> yang: mitnicka so obtožil ravno to, da lahko jedrsko na daljavo sproži preko telefona. Zato telefona ni smel uporabljat tud ko je bil v zaporu :)
<yang> njega so marsicesa obtozili
<yang> .vreme
<yang> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 15.6°C @24.06.2013 18:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 14.02°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:11:52, Sončni zahod: 20:57:11
<dz0ny> kdo ima 12.04 lts
<dz0ny> zanima me kaj izpiše uname -a
<CrazyLemon> meeh
<CrazyLemon> kak je že  ukaz za /exec da sprinta ?
<CrazyLemon> echo ?
<CrazyLemon> Linux pingo 3.2.0-48-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 6 19:43:26 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<CrazyLemon> to izpiše uname -a :)
<dz0ny> grr mja tle mi namešča 3.5 precise kernel
<dz0ny> Get:192 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security/main linux-image-3.5.0-34-generic i386 3.5.0-34.55~precise1 [40.2 MB]
<Seniorita> Index of /ubuntu
<dz0ny> zakaj točno mi pa ni čist jasno
<CrazyLemon> to je quantal kernel
<dz0ny> ja k je v precise repotu :)
<CrazyLemon> Source: linux-lts-quantal
<CrazyLemon> Version: 3.5.0-34.55~precise1
<CrazyLemon> dpkg -l linux-lts-quantal ?
<dz0ny> ja meta je pa linux-generic
<dz0ny> zdej ne vem al naj ga pustim al rajši 3.2 prisilim
<CrazyLemon> odvisno kaj boš z 12.04
<CrazyLemon> a ne bi raje dal /msg kot /ctcp
<dz0ny> ne dela na tem kanalu
<dz0ny> Configure your IRC channel to allow external messages, necessary for the message_without_join option. /mode #channelname -n or /msg chanserv set #channelname mlock -n
<CrazyLemon> itak da dela
<dz0ny> evo testing
<dz0ny> http://news.discovery.com/human/life/inventors-killed-by-inventions-101001.htm#mkcpgn=otbn1
<Seniorita> Inventors Killed By Their Own Inventions : Discovery News
<Seniorita> »Follow along as we trace the untimely and unfortunate demises of inventors who paid the ultimate price.«
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vedno je ctcp like
<CrazyLemon> [18:44:32] -gi-owcica/#ubuntu-si- [ubuntu-si] none pushed 3 new commits to 12.04: http://git.io/7rxpVw
<Seniorita> Comparing 6ec7b17cd8bd...dc56827e367d · ubuntu-si/ubuntu-si · GitHub
<Seniorita> »ubuntu-si - Slovenska predloga za cd build«
<dz0ny> se komu sanja kako bi tole na koncu forcal http://tf2.ubuntu.si/job/ubuntu-32bit-iso/56/consoleText
<dz0ny> prepis datoteke
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a tole je Å¡e aktualno https://www.ubuntu.si/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/ubuntu-manual-sl-final-1204.pdf
<maxipin> Hej
<maxipin> A je lahko /boot na extended?
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> sam boot ločen ni ravno dobra ideja
<dz0ny> razen če se greš lvm al pa luks
<maxipin> kaj dam raje / na extended?
<dz0ny> a maš toliko razdelkov?
<maxipin> 2 za windows, 2 za ubuntu (/, /boot) + swap
<dz0ny> boot pa root daj kar skupaj
<maxipin> Kako pa potem označim mount point?
<dz0ny> samo /
<dz0ny> pa swap nardiš
<maxipin> Aha ko te vpraša kje daš pa /boot, dam pa kar na isto particijo?
<dz0ny> ne tist je grub
<dz0ny> daš ponavadi na /dev/sdX
<maxipin> no saj za to mislim
<dz0ny> samo potem moraš popravlja win boot
<dz0ny> grub ne nameščaj na razdelek ampak na disk
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj ne bi bilo?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: če si kaj posodobil :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny 12.04? ne verjamem
<CrazyLemon> a ti bi 13.04?
<dz0ny> ne k pol bo pol stvari drugih
<CrazyLemon> no..potem je to to :d
<maxipin> dz0ny, kaj potem vseno rabim novo particijo za grub?
<maxipin> ali vseno dam na isto kamor bo inštaliral sistem
<dz0ny> q: kako ugotovim kater paket je namestil določen file ?
<maxipin> ?
<andrejz> ni nekih razlik med performansi v distribucijah Linuxa - http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=16_way_linux&num=1
<Seniorita> [Phoronix] 16-Way Linux OS Performance Comparison
<Seniorita> »Phoronix is the leading technology website for Linux hardware reviews, open-source news, Linux benchmarks, open-source benchmarks, distribution screenshots, interviews, and computer hardware tests.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny apt-file
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RAaW_1FzYg
<Seniorita> Второй день рождения - YouTube
<Seniorita> »поздравляю любимую группу http://vk.com/dashcam со вторым годиком. трек: Strength Of A Thousand Men-Two Steps from Hell«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: thx
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny rusi  k rusi :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Re: Ubuntu unity ni več zame :(  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40366/#p40366
<dz0ny> tale zorin, eh ja
<CrazyLemon> je...ga zorin :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Re: Chromebox  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40367/#p40367
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Re: Antivirus  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40368/#p40368
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: se ti da dve ikonci naredit
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kake ikonce bi ti mel
<dz0ny> eno za vodiča , drugo pa za bukvo do mathaii
<dz0ny> s/do/od
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Manual - Home
<Seniorita> »Getting Started with Ubuntu 12.10 is a free, comprehensive beginner’s guide for the Ubuntu operating system.«
<CrazyLemon> to bi lahk meli za vodiča
<dz0ny> tole http://ubuntu-manual.org/images/header.png ?
<dz0ny> 512x512
<CrazyLemon> taprvo bukvo ja
<CrazyLemon> ne napisa
<dz0ny> bi blo fajn
<dz0ny> al pa svg
<CrazyLemon> ikonci 512x512??
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> to ni ikonca..to je ikona pa pol :D
<dz0ny> takole je sedaj http://screencloud.net/v/qCmw
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 20:25:05 | ScreenCloud
<Seniorita> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<CrazyLemon> ja ma 512x512? seriously?
<dz0ny> ja lahko tud 256 no
<dz0ny> sam ne mi 64
<CrazyLemon> 256 je že mal bl .. normalno :D
<zdobersek> 32!
<zdobersek> ubuntulog: you work for the NSA, correct?
<dz0ny> yang: here?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Odstranit računa "Guest"  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40369/#p40369
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Antivirus  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40370/#p40370
<zdobersek> ja ... ne. http://www.engadget.com/2013/06/24/huawei-unveils-mediapad-7-vogue/
<Seniorita> Huawei unveils mid-range MediaPad 7 Vogue tablet that can place calls
<Seniorita> »You can't toss a stone without hitting a 7-inch tablet nowadays, so Huawei's just announced the MediaPad 7 Vogue with a not-too-common feature: voice«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny .png ali .svg?
<zdobersek> .gif
<zdobersek> .pdf
<zdobersek> .txt
<zdobersek> .php
<zdobersek> .java
<zdobersek> .sh
<zdobersek> .pl
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: png
<yang> dz0ny: reci
<dz0ny> yang: pvt
<andrejz> dz0ny si potem kaj ugotovil glede transifexa?
<dz0ny> andrejz: določit je treba pakete
<dz0ny> torej katere appe
<dz0ny> te potem uvozim v github
<dz0ny> dnevno syncam
<dz0ny> in delam daily build
<dz0ny> tko je plan
<dz0ny> transifek dela ok z github z tisto stranjo pa ne
<andrejz> dz0ny a obstaja kakšen pameten način, da bi tudi upstream LXDE dobil te prevode?
<dz0ny> ja potem PR nardim
<dz0ny> ker je itak v git ni problema
<andrejz> dz0ny kaj misliš s PR? in drugo vprašanje koliko časa ponavadi traja build?
<andrejz> ta progress bar na jenkinsu je popolnoma neuporaben
<dz0ny> andrejz: traja 25min
<dz0ny> PR je pull-request
<dz0ny> do 35min
<andrejz> torej bi se prevodi syncali med github in transifexom? potem pa je treba še smer github > upstream nekako določiti
<andrejz> kako bi pa to izvedli?
<dz0ny> upstream pa maintainer projekta doda nov remote
<dz0ny> al pa če že mate dostop se to naredi samodejno
<dz0ny> recimo enkrat na dan
<andrejz> no to bi bilo ok, samo dostopa ni
<dz0ny> klemen košir?
<andrejz> mogoče bi lahko naredili proof of concept za slo jezik, potem pa ultim na ML in rečem za dostop in hkrati ponudim možnost tudi za ostale jezike, če jih zanima (kolikor vem to ne bi bilo dodatno delo)
<andrejz> jap klemen vzdržuje LXDE trenutno (zdajle ravno ne, ker so izpiti :D
<andrejz> lahko mu pošljem mail pa se zmenmo za en hiter klepet, da še on pove kaj pa kako bi pa da se uskladimo
<andrejz> samo povej kdaj maš čas
<andrejz> mimogrede, a 12.04 iso je že kdo testiral?
<dz0ny> jutr je praznik
<dz0ny> tako da cel dan
<dz0ny> andrejz: jaz ni delal :P
<dz0ny> pa zdej upam da dela
<dz0ny> če ne je kernel kriv
<andrejz> aha
<andrejz> ker verjetno zdaj ne nameravamo več delati drastičnih sprememb al se še kak nov feature načrtuje?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> finito, razen če je kak bug
<dz0ny> evo 32 bit je ok
<dz0ny> zdej se Å¡e 64 zgradi
<dz0ny> pol pa cel iso
<dz0ny> pa je finito
<andrejz> potem bi lahko tole počasi potagali beta ali pa RC in napisali novico
<dz0ny> mhm :)
<andrejz> a maš kje kakšen lep changelog
<dz0ny> https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ubuntu-si-boot/commits/master
<Seniorita> Commits · ubuntu-si/ubuntu-si-boot · GitHub
<Seniorita> »Contribute to ubuntu-si-boot development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<dz0ny> https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ubuntu-si/commits/12.04
<Seniorita> Commits · ubuntu-si/ubuntu-si · GitHub
<Seniorita> »ubuntu-si - Slovenska predloga za cd build«
<andrejz> kje se pa zdaj PDF nahaja? v /etc/nekaj?
<dz0ny> v example
<dz0ny> v skel je link
<dz0ny> pa CrazyLemon je naedu ikonce
<andrejz> za manuala?
<dz0ny> mhm
 * CrazyLemon je sam preoblikoval že obstoječe ikonce
<dz0ny> andrejz: maš  pa tudi tako http://tf2.ubuntu.si/job/ubuntu-64bit-iso/changes
<Seniorita> ubuntu-64bit-iso Changes [Jenkins]
<dz0ny> kr ti je bolj všeč
<andrejz> kul
<andrejz> potem bom pa jaz spisal neki osnutek novice danes, jutri se Å¡e pogleda pa Å¡e zadnji testing
<andrejz> nato pa se da nekam na torrent, da se ti ne bo strežnik sesul pa počaka, da začne CL seedat
<andrejz> potem pa na dan državnosti damo državljanom darilo ;)
<andrejz> aja
<andrejz> kako se pa bo ta stvar uradno imenovala
<andrejz> ?
<andrejz> Ubuntu.si remix
<dz0ny> hehe mislim ce damo 3-4 dropboxe v torrent pa se dva http ne bo problema
<dz0ny> Slovenska izdaja Ubuntu.si ?
<andrejz> Slovenska izdaja Ubuntu?
<dz0ny> nvm meni je vseeno
<andrejz> CrazyLemon ti si umetnik, rec kaj pametnega
<CrazyLemon> slobuntu v2.0 !!!11
<CrazyLemon> :))
<andrejz> lol
<dz0ny> to bo kdo zameru :)
<andrejz> mogoče bi lahko dali "Ubuntu za vrednote narodno osvobodilnega boja" ali pa "Ubuntu - hvaležen za očeta in za mater" Bomo imeli brezplačno promocijo :)
<CrazyLemon> ne bi matjaž zameru :)
<dz0ny> grr kernel je borked zgleda da moram 3.2 jedro nekak usilit
<CrazyLemon> Ubuntu - narodnoosvobodilna izdaja?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny linux-current-generic ?
<dz0ny> moram probat jutri :)
<dz0ny> The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:
<dz0ny>   linux-image-3.2.0-45-generic
<dz0ny> mja dumb apt
<andrejz> saj jaz bom tud Å¡el pa jutri do konca spisal
<dz0ny> ln @all
<CrazyLemon> ln
<andrejz> ln
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Stareševski nadzor  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40371/#p40371
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, mimogrede .. wordpress mi pravi, naj te obvestim, da je 3.5.2 na voljo :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Odstranit računa "Guest"  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40372/#p40372
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: wordpress 3.5.2 je na voljo, upgrade!
<zdobersek> ... :>
<CrazyLemon> andrejz zdobersek ne razumem kaj mi želita povedati
<andrejz> kako bi po slovensko rekel remiks?
<zdobersek> premesanka?
<zdobersek> mikser je mesalnik
<zdobersek> kakor gospodinjski kot glasbeni
<andrejz> Torej "Ubuntu.si premešanka"
<andrejz> ?
<CrazyLemon> dont be silly
<andrejz> CL če se ne boš česa boljšega spomnil, bo za nalašč to ime :P
<CrazyLemon> andrejz povej ko boš spisal
<CrazyLemon> da lahko updejtam wp
<andrejz> CL, jaz grem tud spat, tukaj je trenutni osnutek
<andrejz> https://www.ubuntu.si/?p=1950&preview=true
<andrejz> itak se ne mudi dokler iso sploh ne dela :)
<andrejz> ln
<dz0ny> !ci
<ci-remikser> dz0ny did you mean me? Unknown command ''
<ci-remikser> Use '!ci help' to get help!
<dz0ny> !q
<dz0ny> !ci q
<ci-remikser> build queue is empty
<zdobersek> ko je ova
<zdobersek> ci-remikser: hai
<ci-remikser> zdobersek did you mean me? Unknown command 'hai'
<ci-remikser> Use '!ci help' to get help!
<dz0ny> !ci jobs
<ci-remikser> status of all projects:
<ci-remikser> iso-full(BUILDING: 8 min 52 sec and counting): last build: 4 (2 hr 18 min ago): SUCCESS: http://tf2.ubuntu.si/job/iso-full/4/
<ci-remikser> ubuntu-32bit-iso: last build: 60 (1 hr 15 min ago): SUCCESS: http://tf2.ubuntu.si/job/ubuntu-32bit-iso/60/
<ci-remikser> ubuntu-64bit-iso: last build: 4 (48 min ago): FAILURE: http://tf2.ubuntu.si/job/ubuntu-64bit-iso/4/
<CrazyLemon> wp je up to date
<ci-remikser> Project iso-full build #5: SUCCESS in 17 min: http://tf2.ubuntu.si/job/iso-full/5/
<miha> .a sasa84
<breza>                        ___  _  _
<breza>                       / _ \| || |
<breza>   ___  __ _ ___  __ _| (_) | || |_
<breza>  / __|/ _` / __|/ _` |> _ <|__   _|
<breza>  \__ \ (_| \__ \ (_| | (_) |  | |
<breza>  |___/\__,_|___/\__,_|\___/   |_|
<breza>                                    
<breza>                                    
<sasa84> o mihi, sorči...ti nism pol nč odpisala, k sm glih nekej bla :)
<sasa84> nekje*
<miha> :))) ok
<miha> in zdaj si tu
<sasa84> mhm
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Linuk Kubuntu 13.04 in program za izdelavo live USB ključa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40373/#p40373
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Linuk Kubuntu 13.04 in program za izdelavo live USB ključa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40374/#p40374
 * dz0ny bedak, irak da iso ne dela če sem ga pa samo 9MB prensel
<dz0ny> prenesel
<CrazyLemon> Mogoče kdo pozna kakšen bolj dovršen in izpopolnjen program?
<CrazyLemon> tale pa zmaga :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Re: Antivirus  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40375/#p40375
<ci-remikser> Project iso-full build #6: SUCCESS in 1 min 53 sec: http://tf2.ubuntu.si/job/iso-full/6/
#ubuntu-si 2013-06-25
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Re: Zorin OS (bazira na Ubuntuju)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40376/#p40376
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Linuk Kubuntu 13.04 in program za izdelavo live USB ključa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40377/#p40377
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Antivirus  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40378/#p40378
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Antivirus  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40379/#p40379
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Stareševski nadzor  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40380/#p40380
<ci-remikser> Starting build #7 for job iso-full (previous build: SUCCESS)
<ci-remikser> Project iso-full build #7: FAILURE in 12 sec: http://tf2.ubuntu.si/job/iso-full/7/
<ci-remikser> dz0ny: Uporabi lokalno kopijo ne iso
<ci-remikser> Starting build #8 for job iso-full (previous build: FAILURE -- last SUCCESS #6 9 hr 48 min ago)
<ci-remikser> Yippie, build fixed!
<ci-remikser> Project iso-full build #8: FIXED in 2 min 6 sec: http://tf2.ubuntu.si/job/iso-full/8/
<ci-remikser> dz0ny: sudo za jenkins
<ci-remikser> Starting build #9 for job iso-full (previous build: FIXED)
<ci-remikser> Project iso-full build #9: FAILURE in 54 sec: http://tf2.ubuntu.si/job/iso-full/9/
<ci-remikser> dz0ny: Jenkins user za DVD
<ci-remikser> Starting build #10 for job iso-full (previous build: FAILURE -- last SUCCESS #8 6 min 25 sec ago)
<ci-remikser> Yippie, build fixed!
<ci-remikser> Project iso-full build #10: FIXED in 2 min 25 sec: http://tf2.ubuntu.si/job/iso-full/10/
<ci-remikser> dz0ny: jenkins v nogroup
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2013/06/vse_vec_prijav_glede_piskotkov.aspx
<Seniorita> Vse več prijav glede piškotkov - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Pri informacijskem pooblaščencu so v preteklem tednu prejeli večje število prijav glede uporabe spletnih piškotkov.«
<sterna> http://jezus.si/
<Seniorita> Jezus.si
<dz0ny> wait what  pošlje e-pošto ali pa se strinja s pogoji storitve.
<sasa84> hejhou miške ;)
<andrejz> vidim, da je b-king tudi na slo-tech dejaven postal :)
<dz0ny> se Ubuntus3X manjka :)
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Gufw Firewall 13.10 Released With New Features, Refreshed Layout  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/cmWH1iN7To0/gufw-firewall-1310-released-with-new.html
<andrejz> no ja
<andrejz> kot kaže smo malo zamudili s prevodi gufw 13.10 :)
<dz0ny> kaj je narobe z ufw
<dz0ny> a res rabimo g spot?
<andrejz> gufw ma grafičen vmesnik, ufw pa command line
<andrejz> kakšen g-spot
<andrejz> ?
<andrejz> dz0ny a ta iso je zdaj final?
<dz0ny> nvm, sem mislil da je ta gufw sam ena tableca vnosov
<dz0ny> pa ma dejansko nekaj pametnega za first time userja
<dz0ny> naj bi bil, zdej ga prenašam
<andrejz> no to kar je na serverju je final, lahko testiram
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> na tf2.ubuntu.si ti piše
<dz0ny> kako se testira pa prenaša
<andrejz> jaz bom kar s ključka probal
<andrejz> enkrat ko bo gufw preveden (čez ~ mesec) ga pa lahko dodamo zraven al pa v naslednjo verzijo isota
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> v bistvu če spravim ubuntu-si defaults v ppa
<dz0ny> lahko tud nakdandno dodajamo stvari
<andrejz> a, celo tako
<andrejz> no, zdaj sasa84 vsa zagnana prevaja, a ne sasa ? ;)
<sasa84> a tist gufw? :P
<andrejz> to ja
<andrejz> nč, grem afk. pridem čez ~2 uri. Ta čas lahko še kdo kaj po testira iso
<andrejz> aja Å¡e to, dz0ny . lahko potem uporabnike tega iso-ta kako Å¡tejemo?
<andrejz> ker pogovarjal smo se, potem pa ne vem kaj je bilo s tem
<sasa84> am..kok pa se prever ta iso? nrdiš live boot al kako?
<andrejz> al pa v virtualcu
<andrejz> kar ti bolj sede
<dz0ny> andrejz: ne tistega nisem vnesel
<dz0ny> Å¡tejemo samo ce pozenejo welcome app
<andrejz> aha, a tam se zadetki beležijo
<andrejz> pa potem za vsako odprtje ?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> ce ma internet :)
<andrejz> ok
<miha> jutro
<CrazyLemon> tale rdečkar je pa zihr do jutra žural :>
<miha> a jst? :)
<ci-remikser> Starting build #11 for job iso-full (previous build: FIXED)
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_W4xE7_7TI :)
<Seniorita> Statens vegvesen - Del veien-kampanjen - Ni liv - YouTube
<ci-remikser> Project iso-full build #11: SUCCESS in 1 min 59 sec: http://tf2.ubuntu.si/job/iso-full/11/
<andrejz> a je na ubuntu.si kakšen bot, ki omogoča da pošljem določenemu nicku sporočilo, in če je offline, ga dobi, ko se prvič prijavi na kanal?
<zdobersek> breza: pomagej!
<zdobersek> .sporoci
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 20.2°C @25.06.2013 12:30 CEST.
<breza> Šibke padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-06-25 12:59
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 17.55°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:08:27, Sončni zahod: 20:54:57
<yang> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 18.1°C @25.06.2013 12:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 18.87°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:12:15, Sončni zahod: 20:57:14
<zdobersek> .pomoc
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pr men je miha res v rdeči barvi :D
<zdobersek> andrejz: breza to zna, na pvt ji napisi .pomoc
<zdobersek> komanda je sicer .sporoči
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti si v barvi fuksije, zdobersek je pa turkizen ;)
<zdobersek> \o.
<sasa84> da je CrazyLemon v barvi fuksije... ta je sploh top shit :P
<R33D3M33R> pri meni je zdobersek vijolicen, sasa84 je neka modrozelena,andrejz pa nek rjav :)
<sasa84> R33D3M33R, to je turkizan barva :P
<sasa84> turkizna*
<sasa84> to je to, k moški ne ločte barvo breskve od oranžne ipd :P
<R33D3M33R> SP: nekaj prevajam
<R33D3M33R> Prevajalci: \1
<R33D3M33R> ups :)
<R33D3M33R> Prevajalci: test 2
<R33D3M33R> oho :D
<R33D3M33R> [SP]: test 3
<sterna> peach is not a color
<sterna> is one of the little known laws of the universe.
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: ffDiaporama 1.6 Released (Tool To Create Movie Clips From Photos and Videos)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/TFYT486frFw/ffdiaporama-16-released-tool-to-create.html
<yang> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 18.8°C @25.06.2013 13:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 19.73°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:12:15, Sončni zahod: 20:57:14
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej tudi pri meni..  :D
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Portal for Linux Leaves Beta, Now Available to All  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/8uiEChZwMr8/portal-leaves-beta-hits-linux
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM huda.. in so true :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151747152937269&set=a.141194292268.140121.46543152268&type=1&theater
<Seniorita> Slike s časovnice | Facebook
<CrazyLemon> tale je tudi huda
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a da si fuksija?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 fuksija ti v gatah :>
<CrazyLemon> http://imgur.com/gallery/pzyPFPu
<Seniorita> For real. - Imgur
<Seniorita> »Imgur is used to share photos with social networks and online communities, and has the funniest pictures from all over the Internet.«
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj te pol matra? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lačn sm! lakota me matra!
<sasa84> lej, jaz te Å¡e nism vidla, tko d ne vem kaj je s fuksijo :P
<sasa84> oo, bogi.. jst sm dns slivove knedlne nrdila
<CrazyLemon> js bom danes sufle naredu
<CrazyLemon> sam bo brez vanilijevga sladoleda :/
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 http://www.siol.net/trendi/moda/modni_trendi/2013/06/modni_sladkorcek_ne_bojte_se_fuksije.aspx
<Seniorita> Modni sladkorček: ne bojte se fuksije - Planet Siol.net
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<Seniorita> »Uhani so najnujnejši modni dodatek letošnjega poletja. Če so kričeče barvni, je to še bolje.«
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, uhani ti ne pašejo.... raj tole http://www.siol.net/trendi/moda/modni_trendi/2013/06/modni_sladkorcek_cvetje_v_laseh.aspx
<Seniorita> Modni sladkorček: cvetje v laseh - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Z romantičnim obročem v laseh boste videti igrivo in mladostno ... Kot da je tista mala deklica še vedno v vas.«
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne boj se fuksije!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, obljubim!!! ne bom se bala fuksije!!
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Portal Game Now Officially Supported On Linux, Exits Beta [Steam]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/myuoqjbtT5I/portal-game-now-officially-supported-on.html
<ci-remikser> Starting build #12 for job iso-full (previous build: SUCCESS)
<ci-remikser> Project iso-full build #12: SUCCESS in 2 min 27 sec: http://tf2.ubuntu.si/job/iso-full/12/
<miha> a že dela to? :)
<dz0ny> mhm
<miha> a je gnome3? :)
<dz0ny> nope unity
<andrejz> evo grem testirat s ključka
<zdobersek> boo unity
<zdobersek> kolaboranti, ljudi posiljate Amazonu v narocje
<zdobersek> boo
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ni paketa not
<zdobersek> dz0ny: paketa za?
<dz0ny> poročanej amazonu kaj se išče
<zdobersek> doesn't matter, NSA
<dz0ny> kako gtk napreduje? :>
<zdobersek> gsoc?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> nki forkaš sam ni nč vid da kej pošlješ
<dz0ny> hm jail2ban mi sporoča da se nekdo poizkuša prijavit prek root, lame lame
<zdobersek> en build fix ze mam za gtk
<zdobersek> k si me lih spomnu moram na laptopu vzpostavit build env
<zdobersek> ej, CrazyLemon, kdaj si bil nazadnje na internetu?
<zdobersek> http://tylerneylon.com/a/learn-lua/
<Seniorita> Learn Lua in 15 Minutes
<dz0ny> .videl CrazyLemon
<breza1> dz0ny: CrazyLemon je bil zadnjič prisoten/na 3 ure nazaj z sporočilom: sasa84 ne boj se fuksije!
<sasa84> lol :D
<sasa84> .videl andrejpan1
<breza1> sasa84: O čemu ti to?
<sasa84> .videl andrejz
<breza1> sasa84: andrejz je bil zadnjič prisoten/na 2 uri nazaj z sporočilom: evo grem testirat s ključka
<dz0ny> sasa84: druga če .pomoč /privmsg breza1
<dz0ny> maš še kaj zanimivega :)
<sasa84> bom probala :)
<andrejz> dz0ny si kaj klemna videl?
<sasa84> .pomoč /privmsg breza1
<andrejz> saša, klikni na breza1
<andrejz> pa napiši .pomoč
<dz0ny> andrejz: ne
<sasa84> ooo hudooooo
<andrejz> @dz0ny jaz sm poskusil output.iso zapisat na ključek pa 2x failal (z 2 različnima ključkoma)
<andrejz> zdaj ga posodabljam, ptoem pa Å¡e na 3. probam
<andrejz> več ključkov pa nimam ;)
<dz0ny> heh ja un hibrid bo delal samo na dvd
<dz0ny> posamezna pa vsepovsod
<andrejz> a s ključka pe ne?
<dz0ny> andrejz: ne ker ma custom build boot programa
<dz0ny> ki ga sw za usb ključek prepiše z svojim
<dz0ny> mogoče če uporabiš dd
<dz0ny> samo nisem zihr
<zdobersek> .videl zdobersek
<breza1> zdobersek: Kdaj si se zadnjič pogledal/a v ogledalo?
<zdobersek> hahah
<zdobersek1> twist!
<zdobersek> .videl zdobersek1
<breza1> zdobersek: zdobersek1 je bil zadnjič prisoten/na nekaj sekund nazaj z sporočilom: twist!
<zdobersek> hahahah
<dz0ny> ja to ni bug :)
<zdobersek> vem!
<zdobersek> ma
<sasa84> :)
<zdobersek> ampak sem se vedno tud zdobersek1
<sasa84> .videl sasa84_
<breza1> sasa84: sasa84_ je bil zadnjič prisoten/na 3 dni nazaj z sporočilom: evo, še đelato za mojga zlatga fanta
<sasa84> .videl primož_trubar
<breza1> sasa84: O čemu ti to?
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> .shrani www.ubuntu.si
<sasa84> .seznam
<breza1> sasa84: www.ubuntu.si,abc
<sasa84> sorči fantje, mal se igram ;)
<dz0ny> .seznam
<breza1> dz0ny: lugos-arabic,devops,boot_sector_format,win/nix_usb_maker,iso64_ubuntu_si_btsync,LTS_posodobitve
<andrejz> o klemenk
<klemenk> zdravo
<klemenk> vceraj nisi omenil kateri kanal, tako da predvidevam, da tukaj?
<andrejz> to ja
<andrejz> evo dz0ny tle maš klemna pa mu lahko razložiš kako bi implentiral
<sasa84> živjo klemenk :)
<klemenk> živjo, saša!
<dz0ny> hi klemen
<klemenk> pozdravljen
<sasa84> klemenk, a si ti tisti klemen, ki bi lahko bil "the" klemen? :P
<klemenk> haha :)
<sasa84> sam vprašam :D
<dz0ny> ideja je taka določit katere appe se prevaja
<dz0ny> pa kej se jih prevaja
<dz0ny> kje grr
<dz0ny> potem se naredi daily build z ppa
<klemenk> nazadnje ko sem imel dostop do Pootla, je bil LXDE popolnoma preveden
<dz0ny> ko,če dobimo dostop do lxdw se jih pošlje tudi tja
<klemenk> razen deadbeef je bil nekje 75%
<dz0ny> to je bilo pred koliko časa
<klemenk> hm...
<klemenk> nekje septembra pomoje
<dz0ny> ker ene stvari sem videl da so komaj sedaj v pot spremenil
<klemenk> takrat je streznik crknil
<dz0ny> kot drugo a je projekt sploh Å¡e aktiven?
<dz0ny> andrejz: kaj si že ti predlagal
<dz0ny> za prevajat
<andrejz> klemenk a maš ti kje te po datoteke?
<andrejz> oz kako bi to vnaprej prevajal
<klemenk> kaj pa vem... trenutno na blogu pišejo o portu pcmanfm na qt, mailing list pa mogoce enkrat na 2 meseca dobi kaksno zadevo
<klemenk> hm, ne vem če imam, moram preveriti
<dz0ny> recimo tole je not http://tf2.ubuntu.si/job/lxde-session/ws/po/
<Seniorita> lxde-session workspace : /po [Jenkins]
<klemenk> nimam :(
<dz0ny> sl prevod
<klemenk> bom nekomu pisal mail za dostop do datotek
<klemenk> oz. lahko iz git/svn poberem
<klemenk> karkoli ze imajo
<dz0ny> ce uvozimo vse module lxde na transfix pa samo slo jezik bo Å¡lo hitro po moje
<dz0ny> klemen ideja je da se samodejno sinhronizira, builda
<dz0ny> za tehnični del poskrbim jaz
<dz0ny> zanima me samo kje hočeš prevajat
<klemenk> meni je vseeno, ker vedno poberem .po datoteke pa lokalno prevajam
<dz0ny> transfix zgleda Å¡e kr kul
<dz0ny> aha, kaj pa del kjer bi ti iste nize samodejno?
<klemenk> lahko kar na transifex, se tudi xfce tja seli
<klemenk> naceloma mi je dosti vseeno, ampak najraje se izogibam samodejnemu prevajanju, ker za vsak niz preverim, kaksen ima kontekst
<klemenk> bom danes pobral se datoteke iz gita
<klemenk> sploh obstaja kaksna pametna alternativa transifexu? pootle je po mojih izkusnjah dost lesen
<klemenk> ok, je launchpad
<dz0ny> kubanc: tjane morem samodejno uplaodat
<dz0ny> pa potem ko spremeniš prenesti da se samodejno zbuilda
<dz0ny> razen če se grem neke čudne stvari z bzr
<dz0ny> moj cilje da uporabniki dodajo ppa in majo že takoj slo prevode
<klemenk> ti izberi kar tisto kar ti najbolj sede in olajsa delo
<andrejz> ideja je tud, da bi probal za slo jezik, potem pa lahko (če se zadeva obnese) ponudimo še za druge jezike. Ali je stvar dovolj scalable za to, dz0ny ?
<dz0ny> andrejz: jp
<dz0ny> poanta je samo da sedaj kopiram samo sl po
<dz0ny> potem pa lahko tud kaj več
<klemenk> bom kar zacel s prenasanjem slovenskih prevodov z gita
<klemenk> pa se pot bom pobral
<dz0ny> klemen ne rabiš razen če to ni na njihovem uradnem
<dz0ny> tukaj boš dobil po https://github.com/ubuntu-si/lxde-sl
<Seniorita> ubuntu-si/lxde-sl · GitHub
<Seniorita> »Contribute to lxde-sl development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<dz0ny> če nisi na githubu se prosim prijavi
<dz0ny> oz dodal in se potem uvozi na transifex
<dz0ny> potem vse delaš prek transifex
<klemenk> iz njihovega streznika sem mislil pobrati
<dz0ny> tud offline prevajanje
<klemenk> dz0ny: na githubu sem KlemenKosir
<dz0ny> https://www.transifex.com/projects/p/lxde-sl/
<Seniorita> lxde-sl localization
<Seniorita> »Translate lxde-sl into your own language.«
<klemenk> enako uporabnisko ime imam tudi na transifexu
<andrejz> @klemenk: končujemo z modified ubuntujem za slo uporabnike
<dz0ny> klemenk in andrejz dodal vsepovsod
<andrejz> zdaj bi pa radi imeli Å¡e enako za Lubuntu
<andrejz> za uporabnike, ki jim za WinXP poteče podpora drugo leto
<andrejz> Ubuntu je za njih pretežak, LUbuntu je pa ok
<andrejz> vednar Lubuntu ni cel preveden
<andrejz> kul, dz0ny
<klemenk> dz0ny: hvala
<klemenk> andrejz: kaj vse pa manjka? poleg lxde
<andrejz> klemenk - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Translations
<Seniorita> Lubuntu/Translations - Ubuntu Wiki
<andrejz> slideshow je preveden
<andrejz> manjka tole https://translations.launchpad.net/lxkeymap
<Seniorita> Translations : LXKeymap
<andrejz> ter tole
<andrejz> https://translations.launchpad.net/lubuntu
<Seniorita> Translations : Lubuntu
<andrejz> potem je pa Å¡e gnome-mplayer
<andrejz> chromium je deloma preveden, vendar ga lahko zamenjamo s firefox
<klemenk> aha, ni tako veliko
<klemenk> lxkeymap nima nobenih jezikov
<klemenk> vsaj meni tako kaze
<klemenk> aha, zdaj pa dela
<andrejz> nope, ni veliko
<klemenk> chromium je preveden
<andrejz> zato bi blo pa super, če bi nam uspelo naredit
<andrejz> se javim za testerja (uporabljam lubuntu 13.04)
<andrejz> jaz sem opazil nekaj neprevednih nizov
<dz0ny> chromium je tudi v isotu
<andrejz> pa nekaj čudnih
<klemenk> no, se bom lotil prevajanja na launchpadu
<klemenk> lubuntu-tweaks pa software-center
<andrejz> super
<andrejz> dz0ny, potem je združen DVD only in se ga ne da uporabljati z usb-jem?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> ostali pa ja
<dz0ny> mislim da je bolje da kar ločeno izdamo
<klemenk> kako bi "to install" lahko skrajšal iz "velikost namestitve"?
<klemenk> to je ime stolpca
<dz0ny> sprememba
<dz0ny> to so verjetno paketi?
<klemenk> ja
<klemenk> ker je tudi "to download" zraven
<dz0ny> shrani, prenesi
<dz0ny> zasede, prenesti
<andrejz> za namestitev al pa velikost po namestitvi
<andrejz> ja točno to dz0ny, mislim da so 3 različice čist preveč
<andrejz> bodo ljudje povsem zmedeni
<sasa84> .yt daft punk get luky
<sasa84> .yt daft punk get lucky
<sasa84> breza1, ajmo, prpopi link, da mi ni treba na yt :P
<sasa84> .yt daft punk - get lucky
<klemenk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NV6Rdv1a3I
<Seniorita> Daft Punk - Get Lucky (Official Audio) ft. Pharrell Williams - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Available now on iTunes: http://smarturl.it/GetLucky Pre-Order Random Access Memories, in-stores 5/21/13: iTunes: http://smarturl.it/RAMiTunes Amazon (CD/LP)...«
<andrejz> ime Å¡e vedno rabmo CL
<andrejz> in ostali
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu zlevanka :P
<breza1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NV6Rdv1a3I
<breza1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NV6Rdv1a3I
<breza1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NV6Rdv1a3I
<zdobersek> http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/53831016555/stepping-a-long-loop-when-debugging
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2013/06/24/cyanogenmod-10-1-stable-release/?utm_medium=feed&utm_source=feedly
<Seniorita> CyanogenMod 10.1 goes stable, set for release tonight
<Seniorita> »Just over a month has passed since CyanogenMod 10.1 went into a release candidate phase, and now it's getting ready to emerge from its development cocoon«
<andrejz> dz0ny a torrente maš že pripravljene?
<andrejz> jaz testiram output iso preko virtualca, pa ko klikneš na ubunu logo se pojavi grd text based boot
<andrejz> pa potem me vrže v initramfs
<dz0ny> mhm un iso moram preverit
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu to Consolidate Web Account Services Under ‘Ubuntu One’ Brand  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/tuelduP44EI/web-service-changes-to-ubuntu-accounts
<andrejz> dz0ny si v bližini?
<zdobersek> nic blizje kot je NSA!
<dz0ny> andrejz: :) sori a lot of emails predvidevam
<andrejz> jap, 53 mailov sem dobil
<andrejz> v glavnem meni hibridni iso trenutno ne dela v virtualcu
<dz0ny> mhm tud posodobljen?
<andrejz> jap
<dz0ny> za enkrat bi hibridnega spustil
<andrejz> ok
<dz0ny> ker ne vem zakaj fali
<andrejz> ti bom dal screen za vsak slučaj, če ti bo kaj pomagalo
<andrejz> jaz že zsyncam 32 bitnega
<dz0ny> ja mounta sam prebrat ne more squashfs
<dz0ny> andrejz: 64bitni dela
<dz0ny> sam še kr ne mi ne uspe bližnjic na namizje spravit
<dz0ny> če dam skel/Desktop
<dz0ny> ni nič
<dz0ny> niti če dam skel/Namizje
<andrejz> to samo za DVD?
<andrejz> mislim hibridni?
<dz0ny> ne vsepovsod
<dz0ny> hibridni je samo kopija 64 pa 32 isota
<dz0ny> zato je cudno :P da ne ndela
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ena zate http://images.dropmeme.com/uploads/meme/image/102/1372181784-e1711c6a065f583d76aee572679f1dfc.jpg
<CrazyLemon> skel/Desktop bi mogu delat
<CrazyLemon> si naredu pravilen .desktop file?
<CrazyLemon> si dal +x ?
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> ne rabiš
<dz0ny> ker odpre
<dz0ny> ker je link
<dz0ny> v bistu je fora ker se ne pojavi
<CrazyLemon> ker v githubu imaš v /etc/skel linke za .desktop
<CrazyLemon> ne v skel/Desktop
<andrejz> jaz pol predlagam, da se hibridnega opusti zaenkrat, če je dost dodatnega dela
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ja tist sm drugo delal
<dz0ny> doma sem probal tud tako
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://images.dropmeme.com/uploads/meme/image/108/1372182001-88711125dffa250413ccfc761df87c73.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<andrejz> Lol :D
<dz0ny> se ena http://images.dropmeme.com/uploads/meme/image/111/1372182171-43c437359580aaefdc095bd88fe37971.jpg
<dz0ny> pol sem pa že žleht
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: koliko mamo pa mi prostora na ftp
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pojma nimam :)
<CrazyLemon> in ne.. ne bi dal .iso na ubuntu.si :)
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-ZErb_wTBr2o/UckhN9HP50I/AAAAAAAAy64/k0LfRTbP-Sg/w400-h398-no/woahlinux.jpg
<andrejz> torej trenutno ni ikonce na namizju al kako?
<dz0ny> hm mislm da vem zakaj noce
<dz0ny> chmod 600
<zdobersek> LIMUNČIČ
<CrazyLemon> ŽANČIĆ
<msev> btw folk js se zmerm u konzoli s ssh logiram km pa pol tm pač vse prek konzole delam (oz. kopiram s scp pa to)...Baje se da pa tut prek file managerja, js sicer uporabljam thunarja k pride z xfce zravn.
<msev> a morm če hočem prek file managerja jt na  "Browse network"?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: as vidu!?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vidu
<dz0ny> msev: ne prek poveži na strežnik al kaj takega
<msev> vrjetn če se prek žične povezave povežem se bo v fajl managerju kj pokazal ane
<msev> pa pol prtisnem ke
<msev> pa se vrjetn kr tko uporablja
<msev> pol pa vpišeš kšn geslo pa je :D
<msev> naredu sm tazadn izpit!! TOOOOO! :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Kate?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek where?
<dz0ny> msev: diploma že spisana?
<msev> na pol
<msev> rezultati so več al mn že tu
<msev> :D
<msev> treba samo Å¡e ubesedit :D hehe
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kate <3
<andrejz> jaz sem nekaj dopisal
<andrejz> če se še kdo kaj spomni
<andrejz> https://www.ubuntu.si/?p=1950&preview=true
<andrejz> naj pove
<CrazyLemon> andrejz sej se zavedaš da to lahk vidijo sam prijavljeni uporabniki..ane?
<dz0ny> sterna: tle?
<CrazyLemon> pa screenshot bi lahk dodali :)
<andrejz> CL: seveda se
<andrejz> saj Å¡e ni do konca napisano
<andrejz> morajo bit Å¡e download linki pa to
<sterna> dz0ny: ja
<andrejz> pa Å¡e malo moram nekaj dopist na konc
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek LorD_DDooM https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=rRy_adiaIlc
<Seniorita> Peter Sagan amazing skills! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Peter Sagan amazing skills/ Parking bicycle by Sagan«
<LorD_DDooM> Huda
<andrejz> bbl
<CrazyLemon> http://comediansincarsgettingcoffee.com
<Seniorita> Comedians In Cars Getting Coffee by Jerry Seinfeld
<Seniorita> »Jerry Seinfeld is joined by friends for a cup of coffee and a drive in a classic car, sharing stories all along the way.«
<CrazyLemon> season 2
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] 3 Extra Games Added to Humble Bundle with Android 6  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/c3mtlojqYHw/3-extra-games-added-to-humble-bundle-with-android-6
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Re: Antivirus  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40381/#p40381
<CrazyLemon> amm
<CrazyLemon> a je postal free to play?
<CrazyLemon> portal*
<zdobersek> nope
<zdobersek> je pa bil free to test
<CrazyLemon> jah.. js ga lahk zdownloadam
<CrazyLemon> pa ga nisem kupu
<dz0ny> gre zombije kdo igrat...
<CrazyLemon> ob tej uri? as' nor?
<dz0ny> a te je strah ? :)
<CrazyLemon> ob tej uri? hell yea
<CrazyLemon> zombije se igra okrog dvanajstih
<dz0ny> pol čez dve uri :>
<CrazyLemon> ker strežnik?
<dz0ny> self hosted
<dz0ny> zdobersek: greš še ti?
<CrazyLemon> matr kok Å¡teka
<dz0ny> sej veš na low :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj imaš nastavljeno pri filtering mode
<CrazyLemon> oziroma..grem probat tisto tvojo foro
<CrazyLemon> .seznam
<breza1> CrazyLemon:
<CrazyLemon> kaj je že tist
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=155479004
<Seniorita> Steam Community :: Screenshot
<Seniorita> »Steam Community: Left 4 Dead 2 Beta.«
<zdobersek> o jebela ... kje ste zdej to nasl
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ETA? ETD?
<dz0ny> now pa Å¡e pol
<zdobersek> damn
<zdobersek> neki se grem predelat, pa pridem.
<zdobersek> brb
<CrazyLemon> zacel z 20 fps
<CrazyLemon> nato zlezlo na 100 :)
<dz0ny> ja to je vedno
<dz0ny> tud pr men
<CrazyLemon> kaj zdaj.. a gremo Å¡e eno al je to to za danes
<dz0ny> ja cakam :)
<CrazyLemon> a da js hostam? :)
<dz0ny> mja men pise kao not connected
<zdobersek> nena mi poveze
<dz0ny> zdobersek: cakamo te :)
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ne poveze
<zdobersek> 'failed to create session. please check your connection and try again.'
<dz0ny> ja net me heca
<dz0ny> lahko kdo drug hosta
<msev> em
<zdobersek> jst ne morem, nimam bandwidtha
<msev> če je kdo frej bi prašou kko kopiram iz txt-ja v LibreCalc da mi tko importa d lahko operiram s cifram
<dz0ny> pretvoriš v cifre
<dz0ny> ctr+shift+v je pa brez oblikovanje
<dz0ny> celico ali stolpec
<dz0ny> pretvorš v cifre in je to to
<dz0ny> number al pa int
<msev> kko pa pretvorm v cifre
<zdobersek> dz0ny: 1Mbit up
<msev> kao je kot cifra
<msev> samo noče računat
<msev> ?!? neki čudnga
<msev> mogoče ga zeza k so minuski pred številkam
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i'm out
<dz0ny> 1.01 mora bit zapis
<dz0ny> ne + ne vejc
<dz0ny> itd
<msev> kko pa skenslam
<msev> te znake avtomatsko
<msev> če mi jih program že daje notr
<dz0ny> hm search an replace
<dz0ny> zdobersek && CrazyLemon noc
<CrazyLemon> ln
<msev> lahko noč
<zdobersek> ln
#ubuntu-si 2013-06-26
<sasa84> jou jou miške
<johnnyyy> oj
<johnnyyy> zakaj pa miške? :)
<sasa84> johnnyyy, a se morm zmislt kšn drug izraz? :)
<sasa84> miške so kul :P
<johnnyyy> sasa84, dokler so na polju so ql, ko jih pa v sobi vidiš (še posebno bele) pol pa ni ql :)
<anny> juutro
<johnnyyy> jutro
<anny> slooovenija, odkod lepote tvoojeeee....
<zdobersek> od mamice pa ocija
<yang-2> jutro ancka
<yang-2> johnnyyy: mors macko nabavit
<anny> anči pooje
<anny> yang, kateri klon po vrsti?
<yang-2> anny: drugi
<johnnyyy> yang: da jo bom imel za izgovor na ircu ... nič nism hotu napisat sam mačka je šla čez tipkovnico in... :)
<yang-2> johnnyyy: ;)
<miha> jutro
<dz0ny_> jutro
<dz0ny_> uu danes pa je zivo tle
<miha> lol
<sasa84> cela akcija!
<miha> sasa84: a si živahna? :)
<sasa84> miha, kaj bi rad zvedu :P
<miha> ne vem
<sasa84> miha, jaz tud ne :)
<miha> sasa84: :)
<sasa84> ooo lynxlynxlynx :)
<zdobersek> Z I V A H N O
<zdobersek> 32 nas je, od tega vsaj 4 boti
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: ne razumem te :)
<johnnyyy> važno je koliko nas je aktivnih, in koliko se črnila preteče :)
<zdobersek> breza1: hello!
<zdobersek> Seniorita: check out http://www.youtube.com/
<Seniorita> YouTube
<Seniorita> »Share your videos with friends, family, and the world«
<zdobersek> ubuntulog: ti pa sam poslusas in si zapisujes
<sasa84> jutroooo LorD_DDooM
<zdobersek> ci-remikser: tebe je treba pa najprej enmal podrezat
<ci-remikser> zdobersek did you mean me? Unknown command 'tebe'
<ci-remikser> Use '!ci help' to get help!
<sasa84> oooo zdobersek, moj zlati fant
<zdobersek> eeee sasa84
 * sasa84 flikne đezvo na plin
<sasa84> nimam nč piškotkov, a bo bomboniera kul zdobersek ?
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup party people
<zdobersek> kul bo, sasa84
<zdobersek> party people be partyin'
<sasa84> ja lordi :)
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, če boš zvečer gor... dobiš fotko s predstave :P
<sasa84> boš vidu ti :P
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: a se ti bo dal Å¡e kak download button nardit :)?
<dz0ny_> bi potem zvečer izdal to :)
<dz0ny_> Ce bi kdo pomagal seedat http://37.1.89.220/~dzony/64bit/binary-hybrid.iso.torrent in http://37.1.89.220/~dzony/32bit/binary-hybrid.iso.torrent
<zdobersek> zakaj masta obe verziji enako ime datoteke? :/
<dz0ny_> heh ja ker tako naredi buil sistem
<dz0ny_> je a problem ker ne mroes obesh seedat
<dz0ny_> razen če jih daš v različne mape
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Re: LibreOffice: Kako označiti najmanjšo vrednost v tabeli  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40382/#p40382
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: upload ni možen v wp :) kaj si počel?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Stareševski nadzor  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40383/#p40383
<dz0ny_> aja ssl error :\
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1010727_401627169945714_2036384456_n.png
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Novo! Ubuntu.si remiks 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40384/#p40384
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: LibreOffice: Kako označiti najmanjšo vrednost v tabeli  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40385/#p40385
<zdobersek> .vreme Cjele
<breza1> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 19°C @26.06.2013 10:30 CEST.
<breza1> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza1> Mestna Občina Celje: 15.56°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:08:52, Sončni zahod: 20:54:57
<sasa84> cjele :D
<LorD_DDooM> A ta hybrid-iso se lahko samo vrže na ključek ali se rabi usb creator za inštalacijo=
<zdobersek> :>
<dz0ny_> LorD_DDooM: ne dela trenutno
<dz0ny_> na dvd only
<LorD_DDooM> hm
<miha> zdobersek: kako je v celju?
<zdobersek> miha: hladno
<miha> pogrešam moje drago mesto :)
<zdobersek> miha: zdej si v LJ?
<miha> ne, v hribih Å¡e bolj na zahodu
<miha> bliz sasa84
<sasa84> mihi...
<sasa84> prej sem v lj kt pr teb :P
<sasa84> mogoče sem še clo prej pr zdobersek :P
<msev> haha -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMtZfW2z9dw
<Seniorita> BED INTRUDER SONG!!! (now on iTunes) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Single on iTunes: http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/bed-intruder-song/id386478006 Tribute Album: http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/official-bed-intruder-tribut...«
<miha> sasa84: :p
<CrazyLemon> <dz0ny_> bi potem zvečer izdal to :)<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Novo! Ubuntu.si remiks 12.04
<CrazyLemon> andrej se ravno ne strinja s tabo dz0ny_ :D
<dz0ny_> ne sem jaz narobe kliknu
<miha> release early, release often
<dz0ny_> pobrisal :)
<dz0ny_> prek chrome spet ne dela stran
<miha> !g what what
<Seniorita> Samwell - "What What (In the Butt)" - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU
<msev> zj mobiteli niso več zaklenjeni tko da ga lahko kupm prek kšnga v mobitelu (se on zasužnji zame :)) pa ga lahko normalno v simobilu uporabljam. ane
<dz0ny_> mislim da androide sedaj znajo zaklenit
<msev> sam baje je nek "zakon" al uredba da jih ne smejo več
<CrazyLemon> mobitel jih ne sme zaklepat
<CrazyLemon> simobil in drugi lahko..sam jih ne
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/sport/nogomet/prva-liga/foto-pred-bonifiko-postavljena-pralna-stroja/311864
<Seniorita> Foto: Pred Bonifiko postavljena pralna stroja :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<Seniorita> »Prebivalci Kopra, ki so se zjutraj vozili mimo koprskega nogometnega stadiona na Bonifiki, so naleteli na nevsakdanji prizor.«
<msev> http://blog.t49.net/?p=233
<Seniorita> T49.net Blog » Wetlev Version 2
<Seniorita> »If you follow my blog you would have seen the test flight off the Wetlev V1 As this seem to work very well for some old exhaust tube and a sheet of aluminuim we have decided to build a Version 2. T...«
<dz0ny_> https://soundcloud.com/sonymusicentertainment/daft-punk-get-lucky-daft-punk/s-xPMYi
<Seniorita> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1890-1: Firefox vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1890-1/
 * sasa84_ ugrizne miha 
<miha> sasa84_: :*
<slax0r> love is in the air..
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: LibreOffice: Kako označiti najmanjšo vrednost v tabeli  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40386/#p40386
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Re: Antivirus  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40387/#p40387
<sasa84_> o mihi :P
<sasa84_> sam Å¡e zmer pa nis na kofe povabu miha ... tko da...
<miha> :$
<dz0ny_> eh ja shortmail Å¡e kr down
<miha> http://www.mojmikro.si/news/pametna_ura_sony_smartwatch_2 :p
<Seniorita> Pametna ura Sony SmartWatch 2 | Moj mikro
<miha> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/bulvar/domaci-trac/v-bikinkah-pred-parlament
<Seniorita> V bikinkah pred parlament | Slovenskenovice.si
<Seniorita> »Polfinalistke izbora za miss bikini 2013 so na vroč poletni dan pohajkovale po Ljubljani.«
<sterna> vsaj ksno lustno bi loh zravn povabl
<slax0r> sam res...kje so te najdl?
<CrazyLemon> sam so res.. ne tako zelo luštne :)
<slax0r> js ce si noge pobrijem sem leps :P
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> pejt pol na miss bikini 2014
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sterna> ah jsm leps tut ce si jih ne
<sterna> bi si mogu tepih pobrit pa na noge nalimat da bi bil grsi
<slax0r> sej bi, pa nimam casa
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> to mi je sanjska zelja...
<miha> slax0r: !g what what
<Seniorita> Samwell - "What What (In the Butt)" - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU
<slax0r> I don't wanna :/
<zdobersek> the hell je slo to pred parlament
<sterna> a?
<zdobersek> te bikini missice
<sterna> aja
<sterna> sm ze potlacu.
<sterna> grem domol
<sterna> srecno
<yang-2> sterna: glede na hitrost kolesarjenja bos verjetno pred dezjem doma
<yang-2> jst pa lepo 80kmh po avtocesti na easy
<miha> http://demokracija.si/v-fokusu/politika/22075-jutri-veliko-zborovanje-civilne-drube-za-pravino-slovenijo
<Seniorita> Jutri veliko zborovanje Civilne družbe za pravično Slovenijo
<Seniorita> »Spletna stran tednika Demokracija | Dnevne novice, V fokusu, v središču..., vabljeni...«
<yang-2> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Day_in_Support_of_Victims_of_Torture
<Seniorita> International Day in Support of Victims of Torture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobersek> o super, tudi kler bo tam
<CrazyLemon> feel so sick......so so sick
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sufle overdose :(
<zdobersek> so se hujse stvari.
<CrazyLemon> are there really
<CrazyLemon> je pa bil dobr..ampak preveč dobrega ni fajn :(
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Install GTK3 With Broadway (HTML5) Backend Enabled In Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/U7Wa8cpREh0/how-to-install-gtk3-with-broadway-html5.html
<miha> /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa# ./build-dh
<miha> Generating DH parameters, 4096 bit long safe prime, generator 2
<miha> This is going to take a long time
<miha> mhm :p
<CrazyLemon> am...sj lahk mal pohitriš stvar
<CrazyLemon> a ni neka fora da listaš vse direktorije ali neki takega
<miha> a?
<dz0ny_> on misl da entropy ustvarjaš
<miha> aha
<miha> bom počaku
<CrazyLemon> tako
<miha> sm itak mazohist kr sm dal 4096 :)
<miha> nazadnje mi ni ratal cipherja spremenit
<miha> pol za sejo
<miha> sj verjamem da je blowfish ok, sam AES-256 bi bil boljš
<sterna> yang: sem bil pred dezjem ja, samo sem danes s kripo
<sterna> pa sm precej moker
<CrazyLemon> pol nisi bil pred dezjem :D
<sterna> sej nisem od dezja moker
<sterna> od tega: http://bou.si/pic/turist-luxus.jpg
<yang> pinki stoki
<dz0ny_> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 17.5°C @26.06.2013 16:00 CEST.
<breza> Zmerne padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-06-26 16:39
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.05645089999999,14.5080702
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 16.58°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:12:40, Sončni zahod: 20:57:14
<dz0ny_> .vreme vnanje gorice
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 17.5°C @26.06.2013 16:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0058864,14.4199828
<breza> Vnanje Gorice: 16.58°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:13:14, Sončni zahod: 20:57:23
<dz0ny_> čist awsome :)
<CrazyLemon> not really :p
<dz0ny_> teb
<CrazyLemon> .vreme trobni dol
<breza> ARSO: Lisca (943 m) (943m): 13.6°C @26.06.2013 16:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.1378132,15.3460017
<breza> Dobje pri Planini: 20.29°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:08:58, Sončni zahod: 20:54:13
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Mate čaj (zeleno zlato indijancev)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40388/#p40388
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<dz0ny_> jvote delete
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Re: Ali lahko internet nadomesti televizijo? Anketa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40389/#p40389
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Re: Chromebox  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40390/#p40390
<dz0ny_> ^^ ker monolog
<andrejz> dz0ny_ a ta novi iso je ok?
<dz0ny_> ne se vedno odstrani pakete
<dz0ny_> bom sedaj porpavil
<dz0ny_> 15min dela je
<andrejz> ok
<andrejz> jaz pa še 64 bitnega dol vlečem
<dz0ny_> andrejz: evo posodobil
<dz0ny_> samo zsync poženi
<dz0ny_> 64kb mora prenest :)
<andrejz> moram Å¡e ta starega do konca ;)
<andrejz> a 32 bit je tud posodobljen?
<dz0ny_> ne prekin ta strega
<dz0ny_> ja vsi so
<andrejz> ok
<dz0ny_> pa samo požen zsncy
<dz0ny_> nadaljuje in reši sam podatke
<dz0ny_> takole je sedaj http://screencloud.net/v/yGGA
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 18:13:59 | ScreenCloud
<Seniorita> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<CrazyLemon> matr kok je huda ikonca na namizju
<CrazyLemon> :p
<zdobersek> H U D A
<zdobersek> like, better than iOS 7
<andrejz> ime Å¡e vedno rabmo ;)
<miha685089> Damn ta wlan
<andrejz> @zdobersek: bolš k win8 ploščice :P
<miha685089> Glih ko vpn delu
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: a a http://screencloud.net/v/bAXy
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 18:18:51 | ScreenCloud
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Kako_zaceti_logo.png     ta je lepša
<Seniorita> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<zdobersek> jst sem dober z imeni!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ to me ne briga :p
<dz0ny_> to je prva stvar k jo vidjo
<dz0ny_> prvi vtsi Å¡teje
<CrazyLemon> ko bodo začeli z .svgji delat pol bom popravu.. dokler je .pcx pa me ne briga :p
<dz0ny_> eh crazy
<dz0ny_> barvno paleto moraš uskaldit
<dz0ny_> zakaj pa un moj ok zgleda
<dz0ny_> pač 15 sem klikal
<dz0ny_> 15x
<dz0ny_> kliknil
<dz0ny_> da sem vse barve dodal
<zdobersek> meh, ubuntu.si logo se kr promovira Peceta?
<CrazyLemon> sej niso barve problem..ampak rob je čist nazobčen
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ja ker barve ne vneseš ki določa prehod
<dz0ny_> recimo maš rdečo pa zeleno
<dz0ny_> ti moraš nbakliakt vmesno barvo
<dz0ny_> drugač j odreže
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ sej sem dodal barvno paleto od tanormalne slike
<dz0ny_> kako pa misliš da svg to počne
<dz0ny_> ja sam moraš ročno še par
<dz0ny_> tistih k so na prehodu
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: a lahk spremenis nick v 'dz0ny'? ker sem te navajen v turkizni barvi brat, ne tej zalostni zeleni :>
<paradajz> a sem rdeč?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<zdobersek> vijolicen
<CrazyLemon> svetlo viola
<CrazyLemon> skoraj roza si :>
<zdobersek> dz0ny: lahk pa gremo nick za nickom preverjat, kdaj dobis komunajzarske barve
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mojstrsko http://screencloud.net/v/c2QH
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 18:23:29 | ScreenCloud
<Seniorita> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<dz0ny> no dej ce bos porpavil lahko se v iso dam
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny če bi bilo mojstrsko ne bi bila lipa na belem ozadju :p
<dz0ny> 10 min dela zate
<andrejz> ta drugi je lepši
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxaHr5PbZiY
<Seniorita> Scrubs - Turk Oh My God - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Turk saying "Oh my god". Not my original material.«
<dz0ny> 5 pa zame
<dz0ny> andrejz: +1 :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no drugi je lepši.. naj ostane pri drugemu :>
<CrazyLemon> ampak logo na namizju vseeno zamenjaj ker je brez ozadja lepši :)
<CrazyLemon> povej ko zdl-aš da lahk zbrišem
<dz0ny> zbrišeš kaj?
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Kako_zaceti_logo.png     ta je lepša
<dz0ny> meh tist je peveč dela
<dz0ny> pa enkrat na dan se builda
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> ni tale kako zaceti
<CrazyLemon> ampak dobrodošli v ubuntuju
<andrejz> kateri logotip je zdaj problematičen?
<CrazyLemon> noben
<dz0ny> no dejete do 22 stestirat
<dz0ny> takarat je auto publish nastavljen v wp
<CrazyLemon> ker je ful problem auto publish skenslat? :>
<CrazyLemon> sej niti imena nimamo
<zdobersek> imena za?
<CrazyLemon> .iso
<andrejz> kako bomo sploh imenovali ta CD?
<andrejz> oziroma DVD, oziroma ta release
<andrejz> torej kakšno je uradno ime, ki bo v novici?
<CrazyLemon> a bo kak cover na dvdju?
<zdobersek> slobuntu je ze zaseden, ne?
<zdobersek> SUP - Slovenska Ubuntu Premesanka
<CrazyLemon> SUP :>
<sasa84_> kul zdobersek
<andrejz> ja lahko bi bil cover, če ma kdo kako idejo
<CrazyLemon> SUP v1.0 :d
<andrejz> "Slovenska Ubuntu župca" :p
<CrazyLemon> moj glas gre SUPu :D
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57591103-71/marissa-mayer-misses-a-chance-to-shame-a-dirty-old-man/
<Seniorita> Marissa Mayer misses a chance to shame a 'dirty old man' | Technically Incorrect - CNET News
<Seniorita> »During the Yahoo shareholders meeting Tuesday, someone identifying himself as a 'dirty old man' decides to tell CEO Marissa Mayer how attractive she is. Read this article by Chris Matyszczyk on CNET News.«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Re: Debian 7.0 (wheezy) je tukaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40391/#p40391
<dz0ny> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/preview
<Seniorita> Windows 8.1 Preview - Microsoft Windows
<Seniorita> »Be the first one to try the Windows 8.1 Preview update. Find out what’s new with search, apps, personalization, SkyDrive, Internet Explorer 11, and more.«
<zdobersek> off to #windows-si with you.
<dz0ny> a obstaja :)
<sasa84_> men je sup zakon :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Wirtual BOX in Kubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40392/#p40392
<dz0ny> ok ffs wirtual
<dhbiker> lol...
<sasa84_> dz0ny, a ti nimaš nameščenga WIRTUAL boxa??? splitter! :P
<dz0ny> sem popravil naslov pol pa Å¡e 10 typov
<dz0ny> meh
<dz0ny> sasa84_: vagrant miška, vagrant
<sasa84_> dz0ny, oooo
<sasa84_> ps: bl mi je blo zanimiv "miška" kt "vagrant"... sorči dz0ny, sem pač basic user :P
<yang> kmalu se bomo gledali https://hacks.mozilla.org/2013/06/webrtc-comes-to-firefox/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Re: Zorin OS (bazira na Ubuntuju)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40393/#p40393
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Re: Zorin OS (bazira na Ubuntuju)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40394/#p40394
<miha> http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2013/jun/26/tim-berners-lee-internet-freedom
<Seniorita> Tim Berners-Lee: internet freedom must be safeguarded | Technology | guardian.co.uk
<Seniorita> »Web inventor warns against companies or governments 'trying to get total control' as his pioneering work is recognised with award«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1891-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1891-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Virtualbox in Kubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40395/#p40395
<andrejz> dz0ny potem paketov po namestitvi ne odstranjuje več?
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, kaj če bi iz topica odstranili pogosta vprašanja, glede na to, da zadnja različica ni več gor ?
<Sky[x]> lp
<andrejz> dz0ny a povezave v novici (torrent) so že za zadnjo različico ?
<andrejz> dz0ny dobil sem napako pri povezovanju s trackerjem
<CrazyLemon> andrejz kaj če bi zrihtali zadnjo različico ? :>
<andrejz> aha pol Å¡e ni zrihtana?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ne bi vedel.. če koordinator ne ve kako naj js vem :D
<sterna> a nisi primorc
<andrejz> saj vloga koordinatorja ne obstaja
<CrazyLemon> andrejz https://www.ubuntu.si/skupnost/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Slovenija | Skupnost
<CrazyLemon> tukaj je več koordinatorjev naštetih :)
<dz0ny> zdobersek: https://www.nitrous.io/join/X30rCPWceUo
<Seniorita> Nitrous.IO
<dz0ny> remote ide pa sass
<dz0ny> dobiš 170 pik kar je dovolj za 1gb disk 386 rama za vedno
<andrejz> samo za nobenega ni določena vloga koordiniranja za ISO
<CrazyLemon> andrejz
<CrazyLemon> <andrejz> CrazyLemon, kaj če bi iz topica odstranili pogosta vprašanja, glede na to, da zadnja različica ni več gor ?
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> andrejz kaj če bi zrihtali zadnjo različico ? :>
<CrazyLemon> ne govorim o ISOtu
<dz0ny> zdobersek: tole za na rpi https://github.com/SSilence/selfoss/pull/374 ti bo mogoče všeč :)
<Seniorita> Adds support for PHP 5.4+ embeddable web server by dz0ny · Pull Request #374 · SSilence/selfoss · GitHub
<Seniorita> »User simply runs with php -S 0.0.0.0:8000 run.php and app works.No need for other servers, this is super useful for RPI or testing, developing.PHP 5.4+ only«
<andrejz> aja pa povej tako
<CrazyLemon> andrejz sej sm
<dz0ny> andrejz: tracker error
<dz0ny> ?
<andrejz> CL: to je andrejm rekel, da bo sestavil, to da kar ;)
<dz0ny> andrejz: http://screencloud.net/v/EsFB
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 19:49:25 | ScreenCloud
<Seniorita> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<CrazyLemon> andrejz vesel bi bil navodil za buildanje faqov :)
<andrejz> CrazyLemon
<andrejz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/Translation
<Seniorita> DocumentationTeam/Translation - Ubuntu Wiki
<dz0ny> evo 64bit dela
<andrejz> Pod testing translations
<dz0ny> a 32bit je kdo testiral
<dz0ny> yang: apache autoindex off; :)
<andrejz> dz0ny jaz bom mel čez minuto dol :)
<yang> ok
<zdobersek> dz0ny: a pol lahko z NSA furam collaboration development?
<dz0ny> mhm al pa z mano
<dz0ny> sem zaznal sarkazem ja :)
<andrejz> dz0ny - http://www.disketa.si/media/uploads/2013-06/e1e8ed7f0459be49981ff731d7eedbf0.png
<dz0ny> andrejz: to blokiraš udp
<dz0ny> preveri fw
<andrejz> ok
<zdobersek> dz0ny: zgleda kul, hvala
<zdobersek> bom sprobal, ko bo cas
<CrazyLemon> andrejz kje dobim fotke?
<CrazyLemon> brb
<andrejz> CrazyLemon: iščem, pa ne najdem
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, kolikor vidim, jih ni nikjer
<CrazyLemon> aborting help docs
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> ffs a kdo zrihta ta cert
<dz0ny> ker sem v view only mode
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: fyi, Selena Gomez je na pop tv
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vidu ja
<CrazyLemon> ampak tam je jail bait
<CrazyLemon> v spring breakers pa ni
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny blaz na ubuntu.si :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: poznas sporoči, ti maš tist del čez
<dz0ny> not me
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny andrejm at ubuntu.si  - on je el jefe za splet..
<CrazyLemon> not me
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> delegate :)
<dz0ny> kkašen delavni zagon :)
<CrazyLemon> jah..zgledujem se po tebi :p
<CrazyLemon> blaz pa tudi ne bo kaj dosti naredu sam.. ne vem čemu bi :)     pač je potrebno lugos prosit za kak € za certifikat ali pa pisat na arnes pa šele pol lahko blaž neki zrihta
<CrazyLemon> andrejz tale translation wiki je zastarel.. dregni nekoga višje na verigi da ga posodobijo :)
<lynxlynxlynx> na pok-u ste manjkali
<lynxlynxlynx> tam je gandalf omenil, da komot zgenerira Å¡e par certifikatov
<andrejz> jap, morda kdo pridt
<andrejz> ne pa se samo tle po IRCu usajat ;)
<CrazyLemon> lynx nismo!
<CrazyLemon> andrejz je bil tam
<lynxlynxlynx> samo on
<CrazyLemon> sam je bil preveč zaposlen s pirom
<CrazyLemon> :)
<andrejz> jah ne morem se jaz z vsemi hkrati pogovarjat
<CrazyLemon> andrejz sej ni treba.. lahko bi se z vsakim posebi pogovarjal :>
<andrejz> no al pa z vsakim posebaj
<zdobersek> dz0ny: selfoss takisno ne zgleda slabo, bookmarked
<andrejz> skratka certifikat ni problem
<dz0ny> andrejz: T - 23min
<dz0ny> andrejz: je
<andrejz> kaj pa bo čez 23 minut?
<dz0ny> ffs
<dz0ny> eh clanek objavljen
<dz0ny> cerfitikat ima problem v tem da je za drugo domeno
<dz0ny> za plesk neki neki
<CrazyLemon> host na katerem je :)
<dz0ny> master sefa
<dz0ny> mora bit pa za ubuntu.si
<dz0ny> evo sem zrihtal cert
<dz0ny> komu moram tezit
<dz0ny> rabim csr
<CrazyLemon> blaz al pa urh_ .. ona2 mata dostop do strežnika :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] How You Can Help Improve Linux Video Editor PiTiVi Right Now  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/bVUa_VEXFq8/pitivi-survey-2013
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a mamo hostmaster al pa webmaster @ ubuntu si
<dz0ny> mail to
<Gandalfar> re
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne :$
<CrazyLemon> ampak ga lahko naredmo :)
<dz0ny> no nared
<CrazyLemon> naredimo*
<CrazyLemon> lp
<dz0ny> Gandalfar: zrihta cerfitikat :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ti to misliš pronto al čez teden dni :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sekunda trideset
<Gandalfar> dz0ny, a mas ti web server pol cez?
<dz0ny> andrejz: dela 32?
<dz0ny> Gandalfar: ne urh_
<Gandalfar> dz0ny, zakaj ga pa menjate, sej vam sele konc novembra potece?
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/nqbJ
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 20:49:39 | ScreenCloud
<Seniorita> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<CrazyLemon> webmaster afna ubuntu.si is active and accepting mails
<dz0ny> !forum cerfitikat
<Seniorita> (K)ubuntu, bančni certifikat, geslo in šumniki (Stran 1) - Programi ... https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5672/
<dz0ny> Gandalfar: https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40180/#p40180
<Seniorita> certifikat ni veljaven (Stran 2) - O forumu in portalu - Ubuntu.si forum
<Gandalfar> hm, men dela
<Gandalfar> zanimiv
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mislis, webmaster@ubuntu.si ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne
<Gandalfar> CrazyLemon, a ga lahk ti preberes?
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar meni normalno dela že od začetka
<Gandalfar> ne cert
<Gandalfar> email :)
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar ja
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Gandalfar> en email s kodo bo prletu
<Gandalfar> javi mi jo ko pride :)
<CrazyLemon> je že
<Gandalfar> k
<CrazyLemon> komu posredujem kodo? :)
<Gandalfar> men
<CrazyLemon> pvt ali mail ? :)
<Gandalfar> kr na pvt mi pejstn
<Gandalfar> a rabte vse
<Gandalfar> > private key and certificate request (CSR),
<Gandalfar> torej a boste vi to zgeneriral al naj jzt?
<dz0ny> ja kr oboje dej
<Gandalfar> dz0ny, a teb posredujem?
<dz0ny> da samo notr vržemo in je
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> pa bom jaz potem urha lovil
<Gandalfar> 4k keysize? (ne dela na XP, 2003)
<Gandalfar> a ne
<Gandalfar> to je za SHA2
<Gandalfar> torej hocte SHA1 al SHA2 (ki ne dela na XP, 2003)
<dz0ny> sha1 ker mamo tud te
<dz0ny> :)
<Gandalfar> keysize, 2k al 4k?
<dz0ny> 2k
<Gandalfar> ok
<dz0ny> andrejz izšela?
<andrejz> ups
<andrejz> last minute popravki
<dz0ny> no sej permalink je isti
<andrejz> no zdaj pa je
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: no zdej me lahko RT
<CrazyLemon> nau Å¡lo fanta
<CrazyLemon> na forumu te novice ni
<dz0ny> andrejz: odpublishaj
<dz0ny> shrani
<dz0ny> publishaj
<dz0ny> shrani
<CrazyLemon> ikonce so pa čist hude :p
<dz0ny> > forum se samo tako posodobi
<andrejz> dz0ny sem
<dz0ny> meh
<dz0ny> no luck
<dz0ny> zdobersek: phpmyadmin
<dz0ny> pa verjetno bo treba kak niz pobrisat v bazi
<CrazyLemon> nope.. zdobersek pejt v bazi zrihtat
<andrejz> a je Å¡e kdo drug probaval 32 bitnega?
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> je pa isti kot 64
<dz0ny> sam malo manj hefty je
<yang> http://www.internethalloffame.org/blog/2013/06/26/internet-hall-fame-announces-2013-inductees
<dz0ny> ya bradati mož je not
<dz0ny> :P
<andrejz> bradati mož?
<Seniorita> Internet Hall of Fame Announces 2013 Inductees! | Internet Hall of Fame
<dz0ny> Richard Stallman
<dz0ny> https://www.fsf.org/news/richard-stallman-inducted-into-the-2013-internet-hall-of-fame
<zdobersek> kako vam pomagam?
<Seniorita> Richard Stallman inducted into the 2013 Internet Hall of Fame — Free Software Foundation — working together for free software
<dz0ny> zdobersek: novica se ni objavil v forum
<dz0ny> verjetno zato ker ni bila prek publish
<dz0ny> ampak je bla timed
<zdobersek> dz0ny: AFAIR so ze ble timed novice objavljene, in so prisle na forum
<zdobersek> andrejz: uporabljas na ubuntu.si in forumu enak mail?
<andrejz> ja
<dz0ny> jaz sem svoje končal al je še kaj :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mora bit ime enako?
<andrejz> bug reporti pridejo :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mora.. ampak to ni to
<CrazyLemon> ne ime..mail
<andrejz> dz0ny ^
<CrazyLemon> ker v tem primeru je novica bila na forumu
<CrazyLemon> samo jo je dz0ny zbrisal.. in zato je ni več gor
<CrazyLemon> in je potreben republish
<zdobersek> haha, dejansko ste sli s SUP
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jp!
<slax0r> je kter od vas mal bolj vesc v typo3?
<CrazyLemon> gandalfar je Å¡el nismo se mu niti zahvalili :/
<slax0r> pa hi
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sem se jaz v imenu vseh
<CrazyLemon> slax0r miha685089 se je neki igral
<CrazyLemon> high nazaj
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vsaj en kulturen :D
<miha685089> Hja typo3 stran dela... Sam se vedn sm noob. Senior noob.
<miha685089> Na #typo3 mors met mal srece
<slax0r> mja...
<slax0r> si uporabu mogoè sr_feuser_register ext?
<slax0r> ker mi pred doctype izpiše nekje en > in ne vem od kod mu to
<slax0r> iscem ko mutav ze cel vecer
<miha685089> Ne nism mel registracije
<slax0r> mal srece? prej dobim na lotu...
<miha685089> Heh
<zdobersek> dz0ny: kje je zdej koda?
<zdobersek> za forum & wp?
<miha685089> Slaxor pocivaj pa vprasi jutri :)
<dz0ny> mu-plugins
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ^
<zdobersek> dz0ny: specificno, kje lezi moj wp2punbb plugin?
<dz0ny> content mu-plugins forum.php
<zdobersek> dz0ny: github, launchpad ... ?
<dz0ny> https://www.ubuntu.si/wordpress/wp-admin/plugins.php?plugin_status=mustuse tle ti tud piše
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Slovenija › Prijava
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ftp only
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ooh, fancy
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon:  rabim pravice v wp, da vidim, zakaj v bazi clanek ni nikjer registriran kot 'post' ampak le kot revision
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, a se bo permalink do novice slučajno kaj spreminjal? da vem, če lahko novice na g+ objavim?
<dz0ny> andrejz: ne
<andrejz> neumno sem vprašanje postavil, pa ne vem na katero podvprašanje se nanaša odgovor
<dz0ny> ne ne bo se spreminjal
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek done
<slax0r> uhm...kaj pa ma kdo mogoèe mail server z ipv6 podporo?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: fwiw, mojega plugina sploh ni
<zdobersek> dz0ny: pozabi, je tu
<andrejz> https://plus.google.com/b/102988126414371172909/102988126414371172909/posts/Qc41hZnrSYZ
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Slovenija – Google + - Ubuntu.si vam z veseljem predstavlja distribucijo,…
<dz0ny> ftp://ubuntu@www.ubuntu.si/httpdocs/wordpress/wp-content/mu-plugins/wp2punbb.php
<Seniorita> »Ubuntu.si vam z veseljem predstavlja distribucijo, prilagojeno za začetnike. Več o tem na https://www.ubuntu.si/2013/06/novo-ubuntu-si-remiks-12-04/«
<zdobersek> eee sasa84_
<dz0ny> a smo Å¡e za zombije :?
<zdobersek> na third-party serverju
<zdobersek> magari je server od NSA
<zdobersek> pa da mi tule neki skompajla ...
<dz0ny> :P mja problem je ker ga nimamo
<dz0ny> 15G rabimo
<dz0ny> prostora
<zdobersek> a rabi server graficno? lahk zazenemo AWS instanco? :>
<dz0ny> ne samo disk
<dz0ny> pa ta nov dist sistem moraš uporabit
<CrazyLemon> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM5NjE
<Seniorita> [Phoronix] AMD Has Massive Radeon Patch Set - Power Management!
<Seniorita> »Phoronix is the leading technology website for Linux hardware reviews, open-source news, Linux benchmarks, open-source benchmarks, distribution screenshots, interviews, and computer hardware tests.«
<andrejz> bbl
<sasa84_> eee zdobersek
<dz0ny> jz grem sedvičat
<dz0ny> pin/poke ce je se kej igra, je zazeljen
<sterna> en m manjka.
<sterna> n.
<sterna> n manjka.
<sterna> ne dvojni n
<sasa84_> oooo sterna
<sterna> zivjo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zaje.. si me :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tud ime se mora ujemat :/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ffs :)
<zdobersek> in andrejz na wp ni andrejZ na forumu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to ni težava
<CrazyLemon> focus !
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny RTal sem in nato je Å¡e novica z FB Å¡la spet na twitter
<CrazyLemon> in glede zombijev.. kaj je z tf2 ?
<dz0ny> jaz sem zbrisal
<zdobersek> tf2 :/
<miha685089> O sasa
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no.. potem je plac za zombije?
<dz0ny> ja?
<CrazyLemon> mene sprašuješ? :)
<dz0ny> ne razloži kaj te zanima
<CrazyLemon> prašam kaj je z tf2.ubuntu.si
<dz0ny> hm 0 */1 * * * to pome vsako urco ne ? v crontabu?
<CrazyLemon> če je gor plac za zombije če zbrišeš tf2 katerega noben ne igra več (predvidevam)
<dz0ny> tam gor je neki druzga
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny @hourly
<dz0ny> hm nope ne podpira tega
<dz0ny> mam bl low level crontab
<CrazyLemon> potem 0 * * * *
<dz0ny> sem dal kar na 17 min :)
<CrazyLemon> whatever makes you happy :D
<zdobersek> zakaj ste sli prvotni post zbrisat? :'/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek premature ejac.. emm posting
<zdobersek> hm, ce bi andrejz zbrisu sedanji clanek in ga na novo objavu, bi moral delat
<zdobersek> (tm)
<CrazyLemon> če bi ti nehal urejat članek
<CrazyLemon> bi ga js lahko skopiral , zbrisal ter ponovno objavil :)
<zdobersek> TIS LIKE
<zdobersek> A BRILLIANT IDEA
<sterna> dz0ny: /1 je brezveze
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: do your magic!
<dz0ny> sterna: ja misli sem 18 minut sam nism vedel kolk poli za cas je
<dz0ny> polj
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Izšla je SUP - Slovenska Ubuntu premešanka 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40396/#p40396
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek magic done!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: SHAME ON YOU
<zdobersek> zdej zgleda, kot da si ti spisal novico!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek OS bitch!
<dz0ny> kera slika
<CrazyLemon> joooj andrejz
<yang> ma kdo Galaxy S2 ?
<CrazyLemon> ko mi da ime slike a751cc10a6b901d52956ef540d2ba247.png bi ga najraje bannal
<CrazyLemon> yang
<CrazyLemon> <-
<yang> prodas ?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: to sem jaz dal
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kak andrejz, sej si ti napisu clanek
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny resno???
<zdobersek> BANBANBAN
<CrazyLemon> yang ne :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ja
<CrazyLemon> * #ubuntu-si :You're not a channel operator
<CrazyLemon> :(
<dz0ny> dfk a zdej bom pa še slike preimenoval da boš ti znal prebrat
<yang> CrazyLemon: kje/kdaj si ga kupil ?
<CrazyLemon> yang btc.. kak mesec nazaj
<dz0ny> zombijo go/no go
<yang> CrazyLemon: v prosti prodaji kr ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny d0h.. če torej prek terminala srfaš po direktoriju in imaš pol k.. takih slik.. a veš katera je katera?
<zdobersek> 05fbe21328fcd9d204fda0994edb80fdLemon, dz0ny, zmenta se, kaj se igra
<CrazyLemon> yang rabljen
<yang> ok
<CrazyLemon> novega ne bi kupu.. raje bi potem kupu rabljenega s3 kot pa novo s2ko :)
<zdobersek> sparejte rajs za s5
<dz0ny> kako ti prek terminala srfaš če maš FTP
<dz0ny> sam ne rec da si tak car
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sm!
<dz0ny> .glasuj l4d2
<CrazyLemon> .vote f1
<zdobersek> cez kolk casa?
<CrazyLemon> .glasuj čez kolk časa?
<CrazyLemon> Timeout error
<CrazyLemon> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<CrazyLemon> f'ing launchpad
<CrazyLemon> naj že enkrat crkne
<zdobersek> blame it on Shuttleworth
<dz0ny> dej še danes ČAS
<zdobersek> rebootam v taprav sistem ...
<CrazyLemon> ffs..a on windowse uporablja?
<yang> CrazyLemon: bos probal replicant ?
<CrazyLemon> yang nope :)
<CrazyLemon> čakam 4.2.2
<yang> zadnji replicant build je za 4.0
<CrazyLemon> ojej
<yang> morda bodo nardil ze novejso razlicico
<CrazyLemon> če bi že kaj probal bi cm10.1
<CrazyLemon> ampak telefon tudi z 4.1.2 dela super.. tko da nimam nobenga namena menjat
<yang> novi majo pretirano ceno, cenejsega od 300 eur ne najdem pa je 2011 varjanta
<CrazyLemon> yang sej sploh ne vem če lahko novega kupiš
<yang> recimo i9300 (S3) je 385 eur
<yang> ja lahko se vedno kupis i9100
<CrazyLemon> http://www.getgoods.de/smartphones-handys-und-festnetz/handys-und-smartphones/hersteller/samsung/602801/samsung-galaxy-s2-i9100-summer-edition?c=56451
<Seniorita> Samsung Galaxy S2 I9100 "Summer Edition" | Samsung | Hersteller | Handys & Smartphones | Smartphones, Handys & Festnetz | getgoods.de
<Seniorita> »Samsung Galaxy S2 I9100 "Summer Edition" preiswert online bestellen. Smartphone ohne Vertrag / 10,9 cm (4,3") Super AMOLED Plus Touchscreen / 8.0 MP Kamera / 16 GB Speicher / Android 2.3 / 2x 1.200 MHz Dualcore Prozessor / Gewicht: 116g / WLan / Bluetooth / GPS / MP3 Player / 2 Backcover in Türkis und Orange /«
<yang> samo bi pricakoval da je cena nekje okoli 200 eur za novega
<CrazyLemon> ah kje
<CrazyLemon> 200€ je rabljen
<CrazyLemon> z dobrim letom garancije
<yang> ja
<CrazyLemon> je pa s2 plus bl poceni :)
<yang> ampak poglej nov S2 v isti trgovini je 325 eur S3 pa 385 eur
<yang> http://www.e-tec.at/frame1/details.php?art=145605
<Seniorita> e-tec.at / Smartphones / Samsung Galaxy S3 i9300 16GB blau DE
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, dz0ny: igramo?
<dz0ny> povej self hosted al kej drugje
<yang> lahko noc
<zdobersek> ln
<zdobersek> gremo kam drug
<zdobersek> drugam*
<CrazyLemon> kaj se čaka
<zdobersek> jst vaju
<dz0ny> dejta prit na skupen klepet
<dz0ny> no
<dz0ny> vabila sem poslal
<zdobersek> jst nisem nic dobil
<dz0ny> shift+tab
<zdobersek> ooh!
<sasa84> ej miške, šibam pančat
<sasa84> pridkani bodte
<sasa84> zdobersek, kofetk zjutri!
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Google Drive Linux Petition Now 10k Signatures Strong, Google Yet to Respond  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/KspQDpPoKFI/google-drive-linux-petition-now-10k-signatures-strong-google-yet-to-respond
<zdobersek> a smo konc?
<CrazyLemon> očitno smo!
<dz0ny> mja men je compiz zmrznu
<zdobersek> that's unity for you
<dz0ny> kaj končamo al drugič
<CrazyLemon> to je eno in isto :p
<zdobersek> drugic
<dz0ny> ok ln
<CrazyLemon> ln
<zdobersek> ln
#ubuntu-si 2013-06-27
<johnnyyy> jutro dobro :)
<dz0ny> jutro
<miha> jutro
<dz0ny> huh 12 prenosov SUP, not that bad
<zdobersek> pa je res?
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 9.1°C @27.06.2013 8:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.6454189,14.5493277
<breza> Hrib-Loski Potok: 13.32°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:14:38, Sončni zahod: 20:55:21
<dz0ny> pijetno hladno
<zdobersek> .vreme Cjele
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 13.5°C @27.06.2013 8:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 10.56°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:09:19, Sončni zahod: 20:54:55
<zdobersek> ni sile
<yang-2> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 12.8°C @27.06.2013 8:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.05645089999999,14.5080702
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 13.03°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:13:07, Sončni zahod: 20:57:12
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Virtualbox in Kubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40397/#p40397
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Chromebox  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40398/#p40398
<zdobersek> breza: mah tree!
<breza> Do you know who created you?
<miha> http://boingboing.net/2013/06/25/snowdens-got-an-encrypted-in.html
<Seniorita> Snowden's got an encrypted insurance file - Boing Boing
<Seniorita> »According to Glenn Greenwald, Edward Snowden has an encrypted insurance file stashed with several trusted people that will be decrypted and released "if anything happens" to him.«
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install GIMP 2.8.6 In Ubuntu [PPA]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/pMoLAW4LPr8/install-gimp-286-in-ubuntu-ppa.html
<CrazyMelon> * [Crazylemon] (~user@c-24-19-168-224.hsd1.wa.comcast.net): unknown
<CrazyMelon> da faq
<dz0ny> NSA
<zdobersek> explains everything
<dz0ny> .stran c-24-19-168-224.hsd1.wa.comcast.net
<breza> c-24-19-168-224.hsd1.wa.comcast.net(24.19.168.224) looks DOWN from here.
<zdobersek> mhm mhm, cover your tracks
<CrazyLemon> no way..thunderbird update.. z .06 na .07
<CrazyLemon> let it die
<zdobersek> it's called a security update
<dz0ny> NSA security upgrade :)
<zdobersek> http://www.theverge.com/2013/6/26/4468050/facebook-follows-google-with-tough-encryption-standard
<Seniorita> Facebook follows Google with super-tough encryption technique most services don't use | The Verge
<Seniorita> »Demand for encryption apps has increased dramatically ever since the exposure of massive internet surveillance programs run by US and UK intelligence agencies. Now Facebook is reportedly moving to...«
<zdobersek> 'You are now SUPER-SAFE when communicating with the Facebook web page!'
<miha> ja treba onemogočit nepooblaščene vohune
<zdobersek> OTOH, NSA takisto
<CrazyLemon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/messagingmenu-extension/+bug/1030876     330dni and counting
<Seniorita> Bug #1030876 “Slovenian translation present but not shown” : Bugs : Messaging Menu Thunderbird Extension
<dz0ny> CrazyMelon: you are missing patch
<yang-2> http://stallman.org/bad-border-policy-countries.html
<Seniorita> Bad Border Policies
<zdobersek> fuck borders, NSA!
<miha> http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/06/wikileaks-mole/
<Seniorita> WikiLeaks Volunteer Was a Paid Informant for the FBI | Threat Level | Wired.com
<Seniorita> »Sigurdur “Siggi” Thordarson served two masters, working for the secret-spilling website and simultaneously spilling its secrets to the U.S. government in exchange for $5,000.«
<zdobersek> a ni bil double agent za assagneja
<zdobersek> ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Izšla je SUP - Slovenska Ubuntu premešanka 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40399/#p40399
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Kubuntu Not Switching To Mir Display Server  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Iv42hSEAOwg/kubuntu-not-switching-to-mir-display.html
<andrejz> dz0ny a je kaj navala na iso?
<andrejz> mimogrede a gre kdo na kiberpipin meet danes?
<CrazyLemon> ful navala..js sm mogu blokirat taužnt peerov
<CrazyLemon> :p
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nezolina: Re: [13.04] težave z wifi rtl8723ae  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40400/#p40400
<zdobersek> it was only NSA, Lemon.
<andrejz> kaj pa drugo vprašanje (za vse druge kot CL, za njega že vem :D )
<zdobersek> jst grem, ce gre breza!
<andrejz> s sabo jo pelji
<zdobersek> na usb kljucku :>
<zdobersek> mja, ce mi jo dz0ny posodi
<CrazyLemon> perverznez
<zdobersek> breza: very nice! how much?
<breza> I would like to buy an IBM PC.
<CrazyLemon> sounds expensive
<zdobersek> high-class, I like!
<CrazyLemon> .yt parachute hearts go crazy
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7QPLK4vvM0
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [13.04] težave z wifi rtl8723ae  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40401/#p40401
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tale komad pri vas zveni zelo mono :)
<zdobersek> uu, bloc party je dal nekej ven
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Mir To Ship As Default Display Server in Ubuntu 13.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/SG1Jv-wNIVA/mir-display-server-to-ship-default-in-ubuntu-13-10
<miha> http://www.propublica.org/article/nsa-data-collection-faq
<Seniorita> FAQ: What You Need to Know About the NSA’s Surveillance Programs - ProPublica
<Seniorita> »A detailed snapshot of what's known about the NSA surveillance programs.«
<dz0ny> andrejz: 20 prenosov
<slax0r> bomb, terrorism, kill obama
<miha> prism echelon hoovering ? ;)
<slax0r> oh...someone's at the door :O
<miha> knock knock who's there
<zdobersek> BAMTHISISFBIFACETOTHEWALLWETAKEYOURDISKSYOUAREGOINGTOJAILHEREHAVESOMEWATERBOARDINGYOUCYBERCRIMINALANDVOILAYOUAREINGUANTANAMOYOLORIGHT
<lynxlynxlynx> :D
<CrazyLemon> COZ FBI DOESNT USE COMMAS AND SPACES!
<zdobersek> FUBITCHWESAVEZETTABYTESFORYOURPORNSTASH
<dz0ny> hi
<breza> Dober dan, dz0ny
<dz0ny> botsnack
<breza> Thank you very much.
<dz0ny> ping
<breza> Command me!
<dz0ny> breza: kako si
<breza> Dobro ti.
<miha> hi
<breza> Zdravo, miha
<dz0ny> breza: dobro
<breza> Kako se zoves.
<dz0ny> breza: ma neču izdati
<breza> Kako se zoves?
<dz0ny> breza: kako se zoveš ti?
<breza> Zasto se zoves Lea?
<dz0ny> breza: ma nisam ja lea
<breza> Jesiii..:D.
<zdobersek> ping
<breza> Ready to work!
<dz0ny> breza: pejd spat
<breza> Si eu.
<zdobersek> mhm ... cez 5 min pa uletijo feministke
<zdobersek> in feministi! na tem kanalu smo za enakost.
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander Switching To Mir Display Server By Default  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/dtPpQns_yGE/ubuntu-1310-saucy-salamander-switching.html
<zdobersek> ... zato zahtevam se enga bota po imenu hrast.
<zdobersek> bi slo, dz0ny?
<dz0ny> :> napis ga
<dz0ny> breza: how old are you?
<breza> 19.
<dz0ny> breza: are you married?
<breza> No and you?
<dz0ny> breza: no :P
<breza> Then?
<zdobersek> breza: meet dz0ny
<breza> Yes, meet me!
<CrazyLemon> <breza> Kako se zoves.
<CrazyLemon> multilingual!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: se uči tud kje drugje
<CrazyLemon> breza habla espanol?
<breza> Not really.
<CrazyLemon> breza ay caramba
<breza> Me ense&ntilde;aras? O no.
<dz0ny> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=_vx1OVLX5Rc
<Seniorita> Animals Can Be Jerks - Supercut Compilation 2013! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Like us on facebook for more fun! https://www.facebook.com/Frlkk NEW ANIMAL COMP - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InmXjIZps8Q Animals Can Be Jerks - Supercut...«
<CrazyLemon> tisti kenguruji so hudi :D
<kubanc> folk tale zakon o piskotkih ni nikjer pravilno narejen... na 99% straneha se naložijo piškotki še preden uporabnik klikne vredu...
<dz0ny> we know
<dz0ny> sej se lahko
<dz0ny> če niso uni sledilni :P
<kubanc> dz0ny, em na vseh so GA piskotki...
<kubanc> :D
<dz0ny> ja to je pa res :P
<CrazyLemon> kubanc d0h :)
<kubanc> policija.si, 24ur.com, delo.si ajpes.si, www.ip-rs.si je OK
<kubanc> mah....
<kubanc> eno resno vprasanje. A se splača učiti PHP, bo jezik šel v maloro,  ali je bolše se učiti kaj novejšega?
<dz0ny> ja če se samo en jezik učiš si naredil napako
<kubanc> dz0ny, ne učim se samo enega jezika, PHP, html, CSS, javascript, JQuerry, itd...
<kubanc> samo to vse znat je ogromno...
<dz0ny> programerji so poligloti :)
<dz0ny> em js pa php sta jezika
<dz0ny> css je dsl
<dz0ny> ostalo je pa framework
<zdobersek> jst ne morem verjet, kolk je RoR popularen
<dz0ny> zdobersek: why not
<dz0ny> reši te tistih tečnih primerov, za katere moraš pač razmišljat
<zdobersek> oh
<dz0ny> time is money, allkako že
<dz0ny> men je vseeno kje pišeš kodo, pač edvisno od okolja
<dz0ny> če boš web guy boš verjetno delal php, python, ruby
<dz0ny> če boš delal za gov boš verjetno javo #c fortan kucal
<dz0ny> kr bo pa zajebanga boš pa c, c++
<zdobersek> asm
<dz0ny> ja to od sš nisem :)
<dz0ny> motorola ftw :)
<kubanc> dz0ny, za web potemtakem php, python, ruby, HTML, CSS, JS...
<zdobersek> recimo, s tem si dosti pokrijes
<dz0ny> jst bi dal Å¡e golang, en prepprosor recmo sass, coffescript al pa dart
<kubanc> kaj pa extjs
<dz0ny> pa dom fw postaja angularjs popularen
<dz0ny> ja če boš korpo delal
<kubanc> define: korpo
<dz0ny> tam kjer boš plačal vse licence :)
<dz0ny> al pa bo naročnik zahteval
<dz0ny> al pa boš moral za nekom popravljat :P
<dz0ny> no za web naštudiraj tudi grunt
<dz0ny> zdobersek: dependency management, pa to da se ti ni treba ukvarjat z bazo je največji razlog zakaj je ror popularen
<dz0ny> http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/06/26/netflix-ditches-silverlight-with-support-for-html5-video-in-ie11-available-today-with-windows-8-1-preview/
<Seniorita> Netflix Ditches Silverlight with Support for HTML5 Video in IE11
<Seniorita> »Netflix today announced that it has finally taken the first step towards ditching Silverlight for HTML5, largely thanks to Microsoft, no less. The company has been working closely with ...«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] 2nd-Gen i5-Powered MintBox Unveiled  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/AtxVjZ2uBBI/2nd-gen-mintbox-shown-off
<msev> a je kdo že kj kupoval s taobao-a?
<msev> kar je ubistvu kitajski ebay
<zdobersek> a ni alibaba kitajski ebay?
<msev> lah d majo dva
<msev> :D
<msev> sam se mi alibaba nč kitajsko ne sliš
<msev> :D
<CrazyLemon> alibaba je bl kitajsko kot taobao
<CrazyLemon> !
<zdobersek> OHSNAP
<CrazyLemon> pa je Å¡el..bastard!
<zdobersek> zdaj pa zivi v lazi!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dz0ny: ostali: danes zombiji? tf2?
<zdobersek> sploh kaj?
<dz0ny> ja sam mal prej
<dz0ny> ker je pol huda ob 7ish bit pokonc
<CrazyLemon> 7 ur spanja ti ni dovolj?
<CrazyLemon> in lahko zombiji ja...tf2 ne
<dz0ny> ob 9 ish
<dz0ny> zdobersek: a streznik si naredil potem?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: whatnow?
<zdobersek> na EC2? ne
<zdobersek> nisem sel sploh iskat dokumentacije, kaj vse se rabi
<dz0ny> ta zadn glibc
<dz0ny> pa clienta dol potegneš
<dz0ny> to je to
<zdobersek> vprasanje, kaj bi blo s pingom
<zdobersek> razen ce bi dal lokacijo v EU
<zdobersek> !t en sl resale value
<Seniorita> vrednost za nadaljnjo prodajo
<zdobersek> !t en sl carriage value
<Seniorita> prevoz vrednost
<zdobersek> !t en sl commodity value
<Seniorita> blago vrednost
<CrazyLemon> a gwibber sploh več ne dela al kaj
<CrazyLemon> zadnji tweet je 15 dni star
<zdobersek> apply the Occam's razor, LemonishBoy!
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<sasa84> oooo zdobersek !!!
<sasa84> zdobersek, a si pil dns kavico?
<zdobersek> sasa84: trikrat.
<sasa84> priden fant!
<miha> o sasa84
<sasa84> o miholca ;)
<miha> ;)
<sasa84> kaj zdej miši? ;)
<zdobersek> hva zdj, a hremo?
<sasa84> zdobersek, kam? :P
<zdobbie> V AMSTERDAM
<zdobbie> sasa84: :>
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ...
<zdobersek> aha, si ze on the line
<CrazyLemon> shall we or shall we not?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202013-06-27%2022%3A16%3A08.png
<sasa84> ja CrazyLemon ?
<sasa84> lupčka si mu poslal? :P
<sasa84> kok si ...prjazn :P
<tinkster> lupcka? :)
<tinkster> Zdravo sasa, lemon
<breza> Živjo, tinkster
<tinkster> Sorry. not into AI :P
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Half Life 2 & Sequels Turn Stable on Steam for Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/fatr-fLGFX4/half-life-2-sequel-turn-stable-on-steam-for-linux
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Ubuntujev Mir povzroča nemir  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40402/#p40402
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 življenje je dal zame
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ? obupal?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jp.. 9fps je my limit :)
<zdobersek> APU n stuff
<CrazyLemon> 'n stuff
<zdobersek> mah, ce furas unity
<zdobersek> ne bi mogu en bolj lightweight DE koristit, ko je treba igrat?
<CrazyLemon> čist vseeno je a je unity ali ne
<CrazyLemon> sm poskusu unity 2d kao..no compiz n stuff
<CrazyLemon> pa je čist enaka fora
<CrazyLemon> včeraj ko sm igral sm začel z 20..končal na 100fpsjih.. ampak samo pri tisti kampanji.. pri drugih pa je pač..ali 20fps ali pa 9fps
<zdobersek> oops http://siol.net/
<Seniorita> Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Vodilni slovenski digitalni medij z aktualnimi vsebinami, intervjuji, komentarji iz Slovenije in sveta, Novice, Sportal, Trendi, Scena, Avtomoto, Kultura, TV spored, ...«
<CrazyLemon> kaj oo? 15 minut za lepo ritko?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ^
<zdobersek> tole men vrze http://www.siol.net/layouts/PS_root/uvod_PS.aspx
<CrazyLemon> zarota pozitivne slovenije???????''''''
<zdobersek> kje je miha, ko ga rabis?!
<CrazyLemon> uporablja kdo rando? :)
<zdobersek> kaj je ze to?
<dz0ny> botsnack
<breza> Thank you very much.
<CrazyLemon> chatroullette for phones
<zdobersek> jst sem slisu drugacno oznako, ampak ok
<CrazyLemon> kakšno pa
<zdobersek> photo sharing app
<zdobersek> ampak ja, na sliki je lahko marsikaj
<CrazyLemon> to je kot da bi reku da je bil chatroullette live stream sharing
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> alibaba je bl kitajsko kot taobao
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> sam rando zgleda ne dela
<CrazyLemon> signing in že 5min
<CrazyLemon> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.pov&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImlvLnBvdiJd
<Seniorita> Povio - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<Seniorita> »Povio is a mobile communication app that uses photos to communicate and engage, because photos are the easiest to create and consume.Povio is- demand driven - frien...«
<CrazyLemon> tole je bl friendly
<zdobersek> tole je slovensko, ne?
<CrazyLemon> a je? zveni že..sam se mi zdi da ni
<CrazyLemon> ah pa je res
<CrazyLemon> mešal sem z rovio :d
<zdobersek> hah, ne
<dz0ny> ln
<CrazyLemon> ln
<CrazyLemon> meh..nobenga na G+ ki uporablja povio
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Linux Kubuntu 13.04 KDE 4.11 težave  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40403/#p40403
#ubuntu-si 2013-06-28
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Linux Kubuntu 13.04 KDE 4.11 težave  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40404/#p40404
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Canonicalov Mir povzroča nemir  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40405/#p40405
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nezolina: Re: [13.04] težave z wifi rtl8723ae  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40406/#p40406
<yang-2> http://www.delo.si/gospodarstvo/posel/ruski-carji-s-ferrarijem-na-blejskem-gradu.html
<Seniorita> Ruski carji s ferrarijem na blejskem gradu
<Seniorita> »Slovenija je vse bolj priljubljena destinacija za ruske turiste, tudi izjemno bogate, ki imajo temu primerno visoke zahteve.«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Canonicalov Mir povzroča nemir  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40407/#p40407
<zdobersek> dan vsem
<breza> Živjo, zdobersek
<zdobersek> ciao breza
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Linux Kubuntu 13.04 KDE 4.11 težave  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40408/#p40408
<dz0ny> http://forallsecure.com/packages
<Seniorita> For All Secure
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: LibreOffice: Kako označiti najmanjšo vrednost v tabeli  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40409/#p40409
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<sterna_> o
<sasa84> oj sterna_
<sterna_> zivjo
<sterna_> a ste se kr religiozni?
<sterna_> http://www.surgicalneurologyint.com/article.asp?issn=2152-7806;year=2013;volume=4;issue=2;spage=335;epage=342;aulast=Canavero
<sterna_> preberte to
<Seniorita> HEAVEN: The head anastomosis venture Project outline for the first human head transplantation with spinal linkage (GEMINI) Canavero S - Surg Neurol Int
<Seniorita> »Surg Neurol Int, Official publication of Surgical Neurology International«
<miha> sterna_: sm že slišal za to. kaj je treba donirat, glavo ali telo?
<sterna_> dunno, pr men je telo precej bl zaendrek k glava, tko da bi verjetno glavo
<sterna_> sej ta clanek samo o spinal reattachment govori
<sterna_> ampak to je tisto cesar se ni nihce naredu
<sterna_> me zanima kolk casa bi se odrasla oseba ucila uporabljat novo telo
<miha> a misliš, da se drugo telo drugače odziva?
<sterna_> o ja
<sterna_> ze pr transplantaciji skeletnih misic so opazne velike razlike
<dz0ny> miha: ^^zakaj misliš da eni rabijo eno leto da shodijo
<sterna_> in traja preden se jih naucijo uporabljat
<sterna_> v mozganih gre vse na feedback tko da ko se enkrat nakalibriras
<yang-2> pomoje ni dosti drugace, kot ce se po dolgem casu zbudis iz kome
<sterna_> pa se parametri spremenijo je treba
<sterna_> ja, ziher
<sterna_> se je treba na novo naucit
<yang-2> takrat tut ne cutis telesa kej dost
<sterna_> ampak takrat ti spomin pomaga
<sterna_> ce ga mas kej
<sterna_> v tem primeru pa pomoje ne
<dz0ny> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-23068423
<Seniorita> BBC News - Mouse cloned from drop of blood
<Seniorita> »In a pioneering experiment, scientists in Japan clone a mouse from white blood cells collected from the tail of a living donor.«
<dz0ny> zdej rabimo samo Å¡e brain flasher :)
<zdobersek> easy!
<dz0ny> ja prvo morajo ugotivit, kako se nevronsko mrežo sploh prebere, brez da uničiš možgane :P
<miha> ja tud če te skopirajo, tist še vedn nisi ti
<miha> brezveze
<dz0ny> flashat bo pa po moje šlo z kakšnim 3d printerjem
<miha> dz0ny: lol
<zdobersek> http://www.lequipe.fr/explore/cycling-human-cannonballs/
<Seniorita> L'Equipe Explore - Human Cannonballs
<Seniorita> »From above it looks like a horde powering towards an imaginary line, their galloping shadows sweeping forward in waves«
<dz0ny> miha: lol? sej ne boš tiskal običnih možganov, boš mel upgrade na kakšne bl hitre :)
<miha> dz0ny: 3d print je en buzzword. http://gizmodo.com/why-3d-printing-is-overhyped-i-should-know-i-do-it-fo-508176750
<Seniorita> Why 3D Printing Is Overhyped (I Should Know, I Do It For a Living)
<Seniorita> »Everyone's now aware of 3D printing — they’ve read about it in the papers, on blogs or seen it on TV. The mentality now seems to be that, in the future, we'll be able to download our products or make them ourselves with CAD programs, apps and 3D scanners, then just print them out, either at home, or in localised print shops. Which in turn will supposedly decentralize manufacturing, bringing it back to the West. But like the cupcake, Daft Punk’s
<dz0ny> miha: bl se gre za koncept, kako boš poustvaril strukturo možganov
<dz0ny> The research is aimed at large-scale production of high-quality animals for farming or conservation purposes, they say.
<dz0ny> hm tko, bomo imeli tud bio pa gmo meso
<zdobersek> '(I Should Know, I Do It For a Living)' - vse jasno.
<dz0ny> drugače pa 3d načrtovanje ni easy
<miha> včas so copral, dans pa 3d printajo
<zdobersek> ocitno miri hype, da bi ohranu komercialno prednost.
<miha> zdobersek: verjetno je sit, da ga noobi neumnosti sprašujejo
<miha> neumnost: da je super natančno pa super poceni hkrati
<dz0ny> hm orodje za izdelavo ščipalke stane 7k€
<dz0ny> stroj za brizganje 11k€
<dz0ny> serije do tisoč se ti težko hitro povrnejo
<dz0ny> zdej si predstavlaj da bi delal nek nov produkt pa bi za vsako spremembo rabil novo orodje :)
<dz0ny> veš koliko časa bi rabil da ga narediš(orodje), umeriš, pa za začetek je 10k itak fuč
<miha> ja vem, za par kosov je super. za par deset, par sto, pa odvisn od kosa, če se splača 3d printat
<miha> dz0ny: vidim, da se spoznaš. :)
<dz0ny> se pa strinjam da ne boš šel serijo 10k delat :P
<dz0ny> enemu livarju sem delal stran :)
<miha> dz0ny: printamo med drugim tle
<miha> to kr si napisu, je treba vsakemu na sejmu, drugje razložit
<miha> :D
<miha> o orodjih pa ot
<dz0ny> hehe kot dijak sem delal v robotski proizvodnji (čez počitnice)
<dz0ny> preden se je začela serija vozit skaldiščenje je blo defektnih ravno 100 kosov
<dz0ny> pa dve izmene je trajalo da so bili vsi zadovoljni
<dz0ny> pa da ni bilo napak
<dz0ny> pol so pa pogruntal da ni blo Å¡templjad
<dz0ny> pa so kr v smeti vrgli
<sasa84> mihi, zate mam eno slikco :P
<sasa84> ooo dz0ny :)
<sasa84> ej LorD_DDooM, a ti pošlem še kšno? :P
<sasa84> sam una bi bla huda za fb :P
<dz0ny> sasa84: a to gonewild zadeva? :P
<sasa84> dz0ny, s pasijona :P
<sasa84> lordi je bil vidt kr navdušen :P
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 13.9°C @28.06.2013 10:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.6454189,14.5493277
<breza> Hrib-Loski Potok: 17.09°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:15:07, Sončni zahod: 20:55:17
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: take stvari se shera, poj pa sprašuje in ne obratno :P
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, ne morm kr tko šerat...morm pazt na svoj repjutejšn :P
<dz0ny> sej to si javno nastoplala?
<dz0ny> zakaj bi se sramovala?
<sasa84> dz0ny, v živo je pač v živo :P
<miha> dan sasa84
<breza> Zdravo, miha
<miha> sasa84: slikco? .p
<miha> :p
<sasa84> kaj miha ? :P
<miha> slikco? :)
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<CrazyLemon> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/novice/slovenija/urad-pojasnjuje-pahor-ni-supak-je-le-varcen
<Seniorita> Urad pojasnjuje: Pahor ni 'šupak', je le varčen | Slovenskenovice.si
<Seniorita> »Zaradi varčevanja je na Slovaško pripotoval z avtomobilom, tam pa so se takoj ob njegovem prihodu obregnili ob njegov modni slog.«
<zdobersek> je reku ob 11:36
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> haha
<CrazyLemon> nisem vedu da je časovna omejitev za buhdej :>
<zdobersek> !t sk sl Å¡upak
<Seniorita> Skitnica
<zdobersek> !t sk sl šupák
<Seniorita> Skitnica
<zdobersek> youtube gone gay
<dz0ny> google tud
<CrazyLemon> https://blog.mozilla.org/creative/2013/06/27/a-new-firefox-logo-for-a-new-firefox-era/
<Seniorita> A New Firefox Logo for a New Firefox Era | about:pixels
<Seniorita> »The concept of what Firefox is has evolved quite a bit over the years. Not too long ago, it was a desktop browser, plain and ...«
<CrazyLemon> waw kera sprememba :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: detajli, detajli
<zdobersek> HREMO JEST
<dz0ny> huh iso je preneslo že 40 ljudi
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BN1lOLpCMAIqET7.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> meni pa tracker pravi connection failed
<CrazyLemon> :)
<miha> dz0ny: kdo ga pa uporabla? :)
<dz0ny> to pa ne vem
<dz0ny> nisem nsa :)
<miha> nobenga trojanca? zeh
<dz0ny> hm 7 ljudi je pognalo app
<dz0ny> dobrodošli v ubuntu
<dz0ny> v zadnjih 24 urah
<dz0ny> samo to vem
<CrazyLemon> med njimi je 2x andrej :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne to zna ločit
<dz0ny> made sure it does
<CrazyLemon> ohoho.. pa vendarle trackaš ipje :P
<dz0ny> obelujem podatke, ipjev ne vidim :)
<dz0ny> all legal
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> thats what NSA said
<CrazyLemon> :p
<miha> ker smo tujci, je vse kr NSA počne z nami 100% legalno
<miha> kula ne
<dz0ny> ja se sova tud lahko počne to z tujci
<dz0ny> no tujim prometom
 * miha trenutno dela gentian Å¡e s tor :)
<yang-2> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Segway-Tour-im-Nationalpark-Hohe-Tauern-in-Karnten-/320858684629?pt=DE_Sport_Elektro_Scooter&hash=item4ab4aafcd5
<Seniorita> Segway Tour im Nationalpark Hohe Tauern in Kärnten | eBay
<Seniorita> »Segway Tour im Nationalpark Hohe Tauern in Kärnten in Reise, Reisen, sonstige, Gutscheine | eBay«
<dz0ny> hm to bi lahko pri nas nardil
<dz0ny> vsaj pobegneš lahko pred medvedom
<yang-2> haha
<CrazyLemon> a je gledal kdo olympus has fallen ?
<dz0ny> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/28/turkey-bbc-reporter-recep-tayyip-erdogan-treason
<Seniorita> Turkish PM's treason claims against BBC reporter chills other journalists | World news | guardian.co.uk
<Seniorita> »Turkish journalists see Recep Tayyip Erdoğan's attack on presenter for BBC's Turkish service as a warning to them all«
<sasa84> ah ja...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jst ga nisem, ampak vem, da je drek
<zdobersek> 6.9 @ IMDB
<zdobersek> kokr sem reku
<miha> sasa84: slika? :)
<sasa84> miha, sej maš :P
<dz0ny> sasa84: zihr je preveč zablurana
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa sam ne prikazuje tapravih delov telesa :)
<miha> uf
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Xfce4 Composite Editor: Easily Change Compositor Settings Not Available Via Window Manager Tweaks [Xfce]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/3zFHxBvtNLw/xfce4-composite-editor-easily-change.html
<dz0ny> aja včeraj probal mir pa xmir
<dz0ny> it works
<dz0ny> unity je mal bl odziven
<dz0ny> druge razlike nisem opazil
<dz0ny> ker mi je potem pc zmrznil
<sasa84> miha, a so ti všeč? :P
<sasa84> korzet mam Å¡e :P
<miha> zelo
<sasa84> ne vem...nis glih prepričljiv :P
<CrazyLemon> [12:59:07] <dz0ny> it works
<CrazyLemon> [12:59:46] <dz0ny> ker mi je potem pc zmrznil
<CrazyLemon> makes no sense
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> na lwn je bil lih odklenjen članek o miru
<lynxlynxlynx> čez 200 komentarjev, vključno z enim ognjemetalcem
<lynxlynxlynx> http://lwn.net/Articles/554758/
<Seniorita> Dividing the Linux desktop [LWN.net]
<miha> sam a niso tistga waywhat delal že vrsto let, skor tko dolg kot gnu hurd?
<CrazyLemon> wayland
<miha> no !g what what
<Seniorita> Samwell - "What What (In the Butt)" - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU
<miha> bo pa ubuntu zgleda tak kot winsi.
<miha> sicer pa, LTS bo še neki časa ok, pol pa Debian :p
<dz0ny> jao jao eno uro rabim da natisnem fakin rčun
<dz0ny> program itak dela samo na win
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, wayland je v razvoju samo par let
<lynxlynxlynx> hurd najbrž že desetletji
<dz0ny> hm a se da pdf list kako zamaknit za 1cm
<dz0ny> torej da pri tisknaju rečem dej zamakni za par cm
<yang-2> a ste se kej igral s hurdom
<zdobersek> (04:20:54 AM) CrazyLemon: [12:59:07] <dz0ny> it works
<zdobersek> (04:20:56 AM) CrazyLemon: [12:59:46] <dz0ny> ker mi je potem pc zmrznil
<zdobersek> APU pot calling Unity kettle black.
<zdobersek> lynxlynxlynx: kter je ognjemetalec?
<zdobersek> da vidim, kaj vse izpljune
<lynxlynxlynx> neki kitajskega se sliš
<lynxlynxlynx> čak
<lynxlynxlynx> maxiaojun
<zdobersek> jebes to, ni cajta
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kHE927v-DE
<Seniorita> MIKICEVI FITNES SISTEMI - PRIPRAVE NA TEKMO - YouTube
<Seniorita> »IZVEN SERIJSKA ODDAJA MIKIĆEVIH FITNES SISTEMOV, POSVEČENA PRIPRAVAM NA IGORJEVO PRVO TEKMO. Oddaja je tudi tokrat nastala pod taktirko voditelja Igorja Miki...«
<sasa84> wtf?!
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<zdobersek> ni vremena.
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<sasa84> dej no breza, zmigej se
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Wimlib: ImageX / DISM Alternative To Manipulate WIM Files In Linux [Ubuntu PPA]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/pf34bzrZTSc/wimlib-imagex-dism-alternative-to.html
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=489674074436863&set=a.212527555484851.48987.126425397428401&type=1&theater
<Seniorita> Slike s časovnice | Facebook
<dz0ny> botsnack
<breza> Oh thx, have a cookie yourself!
<dz0ny> hm
<dz0ny> .vreme celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 19.3°C @28.06.2013 15:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 17.14°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:09:48, Sončni zahod: 20:54:50
<dz0ny> ping
<breza> Command me!
<dz0ny> https://starthq.com/apps/?q=reader
<dz0ny> če še kdo išče alternativo za google reader
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Linux Kubuntu 13.04 KDE 4.11 težave  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40410/#p40410
<msev> dz0ny, taptu je men osebno hud
<msev> kot aplikacija za na fon/tablet, tut spletna stran ni tok Å¡voh
<msev> dost bolš od pulse news
<dz0ny> jaz uporabljam selfoos
<dz0ny> ker berem samo na tablici pa prenosniku
<dz0ny> no v bistvu je tud za mobitel
<dz0ny> pa self hosted je
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] MiniTube Adds Account-Free Subscription, Heads to Ubuntu Software Centre  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/kM4ekHXaetM/minitube-adds-account-free-subscription-heads-to-ubuntu-software-centre
<CrazyLemon> http://www.sammobile.com/2013/06/28/install-android-4-3-on-your-galaxy-s4-gt-i9505-ported-from-google-play-edition-gt-i9505g/
<Seniorita> Install Android 4.3 on your Galaxy S4 (GT-I9505), ported from Google Play Edition (GT-I9505G) | SamMobile
<Seniorita> »We have obtained the first Android 4.3 test build firmware for the Google Play Edition Galaxy S4 (GT-I9505G). We wanted ...«
<CrazyLemon> maxipin hitr flashat
<CrazyLemon> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_xmir_benchmark&num=1
<Seniorita> [Phoronix] The First Benchmarks Of Unity On XMir: There's A Performance Hit
<Seniorita> »Phoronix is the leading technology website for Linux hardware reviews, open-source news, Linux benchmarks, open-source benchmarks, distribution screenshots, interviews, and computer hardware tests.«
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dz0ny: kdorkoli drug: k(d)aj igramo danes?
<zdobersek> GUESS NOT
<dz0ny> heh
<dz0ny> lihkar prišel
<dz0ny> em 9 ish?
<zdobersek> https://soundcloud.com/daftside-2
<Seniorita> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<dz0ny> hudo
<dz0ny> to paše zraven kakšne hude grozljivkeđ
<sasa84> juhu miške
<dz0ny> .a radler
<breza>                 _ _
<breza>                | | |
<breza>   _ __ __ _  __| | | ___ _ __
<breza>  | '__/ _` |/ _` | |/ _ \ '__|
<breza>  | | | (_| | (_| | |  __/ |
<breza>  |_|  \__,_|\__,_|_|\___|_|
<breza>                               
<breza>                               
<dz0ny> .a time
<breza>   _   _
<breza>  | | (_)
<breza>  | |_ _ _ __ ___   ___
<breza>  | __| | '_ ` _ \ / _ \
<breza>  | |_| | | | | | |  __/
<breza>   \__|_|_| |_| |_|\___|
<breza>                        
<breza>                        
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ena zate http://i.imgur.com/FiT13Qh.jpg
<sterna_> a so mu vsec bajse
<zdobersek> noo!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ce je Kate Upton bajsa, ane!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nc ne bo danes
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zgleda.. stara :p
<zdobersek> WhyLemon!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jutri grem na furo zjutraj pa se moram naspat
<CrazyLemon> its gonna be long day
<CrazyLemon> record breaking day!
<zdobersek> sheesh
<zdobersek> a bos 26kmh furu dve uri? :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to ne bi bil record !!
<CrazyLemon> in ya face :>
<CrazyLemon> grem v postojna pa nazaj
<CrazyLemon> postojno*
<zdobersek> HOLY SHIT
<zdobersek> UNBEFUCKINGLIEVABLE
<CrazyLemon> ane!
<CrazyLemon> like i said..record breaking day!
<zdobersek> to si se vedno 2 uri nazaj.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek če si doma v pivki ja :>
<CrazyLemon> ali pa v razdrtem :)
<zdobersek> no, kolk je km KP-PO?
<CrazyLemon> ~66
<CrazyLemon> +7 ker Å¡tartam iz izole
<zdobersek> jah dej
<zdobersek> pol jutr tud ne bos mogu igrat :>
<CrazyLemon> verjetno ne :D
<win9> dan
<breza> Dober dan, win9
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7TGk9hjcbI
<Seniorita> THE SOUNDS - SHAKE SHAKE SHAKE - LYRIC VIDEO - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Shake Shake Shake by The Sounds Listen on SPOTIFY - http://open.spotify.com/track/0fA4mchq1rlIjkWgpr4yOq Available on iTunes worldwide - here are some links ...«
<win9> u, lej kaki lepi ip mam :)
<CrazyLemon> ip k ip :p
<win9> oz. reverse
<win9> ukradel senioriti :)
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVJYY5-s1Pw
<Seniorita> Wolfmother- White Unicorn - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Wolfmother- White Unicorn If you like this song, go buy it on itunes.«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Linux Kubuntu 13.04 KDE 4.11 težave  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40411/#p40411
<maxipin> A kdo tukaj uporablja DD oz. je že kloniral particije znjim?
<maxipin> oz. me zanima kako bi lahko ubuntu live cd kloniral eno particijo iz enega diska in jo spravil na primarni windows disk?
#ubuntu-si 2013-06-29
<CrazyLemon> .yt pillowtalk sunny
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwA5muJKrCo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: LibreOffice: Kako označiti najmanjšo vrednost v tabeli  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40412/#p40412
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Re: Canonicalov Mir povzroča nemir  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40413/#p40413
<Jezk> hej, ko v firefoxu kliknem na apt link, mi reče, naj izberem aplikacijo, s ktero hočem, da odpre ta link, ne ponudi mi software centra, mogu bi ga locirat sam, pa ne vem kje bi ga iskal
<Jezk> očitno ni tko enostavno kot v windowsih, ko z rightclickom na ikono lahko vidiš path :P
<Jezk> poleg tega mam pa tle Å¡e 2 tar.xz datoteki, za kateri moram tut Å¡e ugotovit kako namestit
<Jezk> je pametno inštalirat stvari prek app linkov in .tar ali .deb datotek, ki jih potegnem z neta?
<Jezk> kaj morem če je dost stvari v software centru tko outdated
<sasa84> Jezk, kaj te matra?
<Jezk> it's ALIVE!!
<Jezk> uhm, tisto kar sm napisal si že prebrala?
<sasa84> jp...sm
<sasa84> Jezk, a se ti odpre kao d morš izbrat?
<sterna_> Jezk: v /usr/bin je ponavadi vse to
<sterna_> Jezk: ni pametno instalirat stvari z neta.
<sasa84> datotečni sistem-usr-bin
<sasa84> pa tam izbereš software center
<sasa84> pa poslušek sterna_ :)
<sasa84> poslušej*
<Jezk> saša, ja, ko kliknem na link, npr na strani http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<Seniorita> VideoLAN - VLC media player for Ubuntu
<Seniorita> »VLC media player for Ubuntu«
<Jezk> potem bi moral pobrowsat s čim hočem odpret
<Jezk> software centra mi ne priporoči avtomatsko
<sasa84> to je čudno, d te takoj na software center ne sumer
<sasa84> usmer
<Jezk> hmmm
<Jezk> ok, z neta torej ni zdravo
<Jezk> neki sm bral da zamrznejo pred novimi izidi, da se nebi dependacyji rušili med sabo
<Jezk> je to šribližno res?
<Jezk> *približno
<sasa84> pač...sej tud jst z neta povlečem kšn deb dol :)
<sasa84> ampak... software center je najbl sigurn...pa se mi zdi d Å¡e najbl stvari iz tam delajo :D
<Jezk> jest furam 12.04
<Jezk> in so mogoče zarad tega stvari še tolko bolj outdated
<sasa84> jst tud 12.04
<Jezk> no, pač, mal je čudno laufat software verzijo staro par let, če so pa zuni že noveje z novo funkcjonalnostjo in kopico bugfixov
<Jezk> kako pa windowsem potem rata, da lahko gor laufaš en program izpred prve svetovne vojne in zravn enga  od včeraj, brez problemov :P
<Jezk> očitno sm mal karikiral...
<Jezk> software center bom zdej lahko najdu, da ga pripopam na firefox za apt linke, ampak a je kje relativno enostavno razloženo kako deluje linux/ubuntu datotečni sistem in zakaj je tko urejen kot je
<Jezk> ker se na prvi uč zdi, kot da je vse razmetano "allover the place" in v primerjavi z winsi totalno neintuitivno
<Jezk> in seveda mi je žal, če skrunim ubuntu s primerjanjem z windowsi
<maxipin> Hm, morda kdo ve kako bi mountal windows particijo v ubuntu
<maxipin> namreč vsakič ko jo poskušam
<maxipin> mi javlja da je windows v hibernate načinu in da se je ne da
<maxipin> (čeprav windows ni v hibernate načinu)
<dz0ny> maxipin win8?
<sterna_> Jezk: ce so pomembne izboljsave se vcasih backportajo
<sterna_> Jezk: bolje je poiskat "vlc ubuntu ppa"
<sterna_> in si ga dodat
<sterna_> to je nepodprt ubuntu repozitorij, kamor navdusenci spravljajo novejse pakete
<sterna_> vcasih pa kar projekt sam
<Jezk> instalacija iz tega ppaja ne poruši dependacyjev?
<sterna_> obicajno ne
<Jezk> heh
<Jezk> običajno
<Jezk> z ubuntujam nikol nisem bil dovolj domač, da bi znal troubleshootat
<Jezk> se pravi, zmer ko mi ga je začel srat, zarad nečesa kar sm naložu, sm delal kar clean ubuntu reinstall
<Jezk> lahko kako undo-jam te instalacije?
<Jezk> purge pa to?
<Jezk> purge sm samo zasledu, ne vem pa kako deluje in kako varen je
<Jezk> aha, pa še na račun PPAjev, kako vem, da so zaupanja vredni in da ne bom na svoj PC nalagal zlonamerne kode brez mojega vedenja
<Jezk> to zdej govorim na splošno
<Jezk> za vlc sem slučajno uspel najti ppa, za katere druge aplikacije pa ne in sem se mogel zadovoljiti z outadatinimi aplikacijami s software centra, ker nisem hotel tvegati kakih komplikacij, ki bi se morda pojavile, če bi poiskušal te apikacije nalagati iz Tarballov, ki sem jih takisto staknil na netu
 * CrazyLemon crknu
<CrazyLemon> Jezk če  ti dela težave nekaj kar si naložu iz PPAja
<CrazyLemon> obstaja
<CrazyLemon> ppa-purge
<Jezk> kaj pa če spremeni kake dependancyje
<CrazyLemon> Jezk vse ppa-purge opravi da je tko kot mora
<Jezk> da npr posodob določene zadeve in zarad tega druge stvari nehajo delat
<CrazyLemon> dependencyji ki so se naložili se odstranijo
<CrazyLemon> ker dependencyji so ponavadi kr v PPAju če so kaki "čudni"
<Jezk> sliš se uporabno :D
<Jezk> bom probal ob prvi priložnosti
<Jezk> čeprav, kako pa potim tisto, k sm bral, da se ob določenem času pred izidom nove verzije ubuntuja zamrznejo vse trenutne verzije softwara, zato da se potem poprav compatibility,buge itd.
<Jezk> ker je neki pisal, da bi ti lahko druge verzije namestile druge dependancyje (najbrš novejše), ki pa bi potem lahko določene starejše programe nardil neuporabne....če sm prov zastopu
<Jezk> kako pa za PPA vem, da je trustworthy?
<sterna_> tezko
<sterna_> katera aplikacija te pa tako zelo matra?
<CrazyLemon> Jezk preprosto..če je uradni ppa znanega softwarea pol je trustworthy :D
<CrazyLemon> Jezk ja..ob upgrejdu se vsi ppa-ji onemogočijo
<Jezk> sterna_, nobena specifična aplikacija več
<Jezk> za tiste, za ktere sm najdu ppa-je, sm jih prek njih, drugač sm pa kr iz software centra, kar ni šlo
<Jezk> tar.xz datoteke so ble...sumljive
<Jezk> mislm, da so mele vse source, pa rajš nism tvegal, da bi kej pokvaru
<Jezk> me zgolj zanima, kako mojstri inštalirate svoj software :D
<sterna_> hja
<sterna_> iz tarballov :)
<sterna_> ampak nardimo interne pakete za distribucijo ponavad
<dz0ny> crazy a danes bo zombi?
<dz0ny> time...
<dz0ny> al si ti se v vzhodnih krajih
<Jezk> zgleda, da se bom zaenkrat še izogibal tarballom, vsaj dokler mi ubuntu ne zleze bolj pod kožo
<Jezk> čeprav nevem, kako se bo to zgodil, če se ne bom trudu v to smer :P
<dz0ny> Jezk: old trick checkinstall
<dz0ny> ti naredi deb iz tara
<Jezk> :O
<dz0ny> skoraj ne moreš kaj pokvarit
<Jezk> haha
<dz0ny> pač odpakiraš prej seveda
<Jezk> sklepam, da v tem primeru tisti ppa-purge, ki mi ga je limona omenil, ne deluje v kolikor gre kaj narobe
<dz0ny> ne ppa je purge za ppa pakete
<dz0ny> to poemni da ti stvari ki si jih namestil prek ppa odstrani
<dz0ny> ali pa vrne na tiste ki so v glavnem repozitoriju
<Jezk> in kaj se zgodi, če tarball vsebuje verzijo programa, ki je "prenapredna" za verzijo OSa, ki ga laufam
<dz0ny> prenapredna how
<dz0ny> sej so sam črke pa biti not
<dz0ny> al maš še teleportacijo :P
<Jezk> nevem, že kako, da bi nekako kake dependancije posodobil in s tem pokvaril kake programe, ki so laufali samo na starejših
<Jezk> lol
<dz0ny> Jezk: skoraj ne moreš
<dz0ny> ker ti bo napsial da programa sploh namestit ne moreš
<dz0ny> čed ne bo pravilen
<Jezk> oho
<dz0ny> poleg tega so lahko programi prevedeni statično
<dz0ny> to pomen da nimajo odvisnosti
<dz0ny> je pač že vse not
<dz0ny> lahko samo arhitekturo fališ
<Jezk> me bo v tem primeru tut opozoril, al preprosto ne bo delal? sej važno da nič že obstoječga ne pokvar
<dz0ny> jp opozori te
<Jezk> hmm
<Jezk> čaki, bom poiskal en link, ki sem ga dons prebral in mam mogoče zarad tega to paranojo
<Jezk> medtem ko iščem, morda še eno vprašanje
<Jezk> če naložim program prek software centra, kjer so pač vsi zgleda dost outdated
<Jezk> in potem enkrat najdem 3rd party ppa in ga dodam in poženem update
<Jezk> mi bo potem update manager odkril posodobitve?
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> če bo tist program nameščen
<dz0ny> kot drugo se programi buildajo za vsako izdajo posebi
<dz0ny> recimo ta zadn vlc dela tako dut v 11.10
<dz0ny> tudi*
<Jezk> aha
<Jezk> vlc sem nameščal ravno danes
<Jezk> ampak sm mel srečo, da sem najdu ppa, za ktere pa ne obstaja, oz nism najdu
<dz0ny> recimo?
<Jezk> uhm
<Jezk> tomboy
<Jezk> al pa cheese
<dz0ny> hm poznam, samo ne uporabljam. Načeloma sam zgradiš v takem primeru, oz če ne obstaja v ppa je verjetno tehten razlog
<Jezk> pa inkscape mislm, da sm mogu tut kar iz software centra noložit
<Jezk> zgradiš iz tarballa?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> pa drugače ni nujno namestit v sistem
<dz0ny> če poženeš samo make
<dz0ny> se ti v mapi pojabi program
<dz0ny> ga lahko kar tam zaženeš
<dz0ny> vidiš če je ok
<dz0ny>  pa potem namestiš
<Jezk> ima namestitev v sistem kako prednost, kot da če bi kar iz mape laufal?
<dz0ny> ja na svojem mestu je (popredalčkano)
<Jezk> heh, ja, no pa smo spet tam
<Jezk> sm ravno prej spraševal
<Jezk> če kdo pozna kak link, kjer bi blo razloženo, kako ubuntu file system sploh deluje
<Jezk> ko prideš iz windowsov
<Jezk> se ti zdi, kot da je vse razmetano
<Jezk> ko sm rabu za firefox poiskat software center, kot default program, s katerim bi odpiral apt linke, nisem vedel kje iskati
<Jezk> to so mi že pomagali najti :D
<dz0ny> Jezk: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/
<Seniorita> Linux Filesystem Hierarchy
<dz0ny> na tldp je polno tega
<Jezk> oho, hvala
<dz0ny> ja za to maš nastavitve center
<dz0ny> pa pomoč tud zna to pokazat
<Jezk> no, ker v windowsih (nevem kolk ste ubuntu userji uporabljal windowse v svojem življenju) je vse kar se tiče enga programa znotrej ene mapce v program filesih, pa mogoče še določene stvari v registryju, ampak to je pa že to
<Jezk> tle maš pa bin, pa root, pa usr,...:P
<dz0ny> Jezk: hehe pol se nisi videl windows/system
<Jezk> uhm
<dz0ny> tam je cel kup dll datoek k so ravno to kar je v linux recimo libmp3 pa to
<Jezk> nevem kaj pomen "vidu"
<Jezk> si ti Å¡e en programer?
<dz0ny> Jezk: recimo programi ponavadi s sabo prinesejo cel kup (odvisnosti)
<dz0ny> in ponavadi so ti zraven programa nameščeni
<dz0ny> ali pa se namestijo v sistem
<dz0ny> pri linuxje ravno kontra
<dz0ny> ti nek program lahko poganjaš poženeš čist neodvisno od tega kar poganjajo drugi sistemu
<dz0ny> kar poganja sistem
<dz0ny> uporablja no*
<Jezk> hmmm,sm bil ravno pod obratnim vplivom
<Jezk> v windowsih se mi Å¡e ni zgodil, da bi namestivev enga programa lahko Å¡kodila drugim
<Jezk> tle me je pa mal strah
<Jezk> da bi se odvisnosti med sabo kej teple
<dz0ny> am se ne morejo ker pol ne moreš namastit sploh :P
<Jezk> sej mogoče se mi zdi vse bolj zakompliciran samo zato ker windowsi to uspejo tako elegantno skrit
<Jezk> vse zakolisje
<dz0ny> v win daš en program recimo Talk to me (to se spomni,)
<dz0ny> spomnim
<dz0ny> k je prepisal pol sistema
<dz0ny> in pol par starejših programov ni delalo
<Jezk> :O
<dz0ny> sam to je bl Å¡alabajzarstvo
<Jezk> hehe
<dz0ny> na stani programerja
<dz0ny> strani*
<Jezk> zanimivo, da mu je sploh sistem pustil to narest
<dz0ny> ja win pre win2000 niso mel nobene zaščite
<dz0ny> Å¡ele vsita je prnesla
<Jezk> hmm, zdej me ma pa še bolj, da bi najdu tisto stran, ki jo zaenkrat še brez uspeha iščem
<Jezk> uhm
<Jezk> sej mislm, da je bil xp post 2000 ampak pre vista
<dz0ny> ja vista je bil prvi os k je to mel z windows strani
<dz0ny> aja hehe v petek sem pizdil ker iam en program ki dela samo v win
<dz0ny> pa so mi gonilniki za tiskalnik prepisal en system lib
<dz0ny> pa nisem pol ne tiskal ne programa pognal
<dz0ny> tko o ta novih win...
<dz0ny> bbl
<Jezk> kk
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon l4d2?
<Jezk> btw, to je ta stran
<Jezk> http://askubuntu.com/questions/151283/why-dont-the-ubuntu-repositories-have-the-latest-versions-of-software
<Seniorita> packages - Why don't the Ubuntu repositories have the latest versions of software? - Ask Ubuntu
<dz0ny> Jezk: ja to je vse ok, ce obstaja build za tvojo izdajo
<dz0ny> pol se nimaš kej bat
<dz0ny> če pa nameščaš kaj kar je od kakšne druge izdaje pol pa zna bit problem
<Jezk> sej javi napako, če ni kompatibilno?
<dz0ny> ja, sam če obstaja build
<dz0ny> že to pomen da dela
<dz0ny> :)
<Jezk> iz kje je pa to razvidno pri tarballih
<Jezk> al pa deb.
<Jezk> al pa ppajih
<dz0ny> ja piše ti katere odvisnosti ima
<dz0ny> sam še vedno ti tisto odvisnost lokalno pretvoriš
<dz0ny> tvoj računalnik zna samo binarno poganjat, ga ne zanima kako odvisnost je pa od kje je prišla :P
<dz0ny> Jezk: btw http://relax-and-recover.org/
<Seniorita> Relax-and-Recover - Linux Disaster Recovery
<Jezk> yay
<Jezk> learning linux is phun :D
<Jezk> sam kolk časa gre to, jao...windows je plug and play, jest se pa tle s tem zajebavam, kaj mi je tega treba
<Jezk> se mi dozdeva, da je večina ljudi na tem kanalu iz FRI-ja, al pa so že stari mački računalništva
<Jezk> +par mazohistov
<dz0ny> sterna_: to zna bit uporabno tud tebi http://relax-and-recover.org/about/
<Seniorita> Relax-and-Recover project
<Jezk> zdi se mi, da sem za neki časa dober z domačim branjem :P
<sterna_> Jezk: ce ne rabs linuxa pol je brezveze da z njim karkoli pocnes
<sterna_> windows je men pozrl tri dni enkrat na leto da je spet normalno zacel delat, linux mi pa na desktopu dela brez tezav ze vec kot 15 let
<Jezk> to sm se že parkrat spraševal, kaj je prednost linuxa
<Jezk> ok, modularnost
<sterna_> na windows nisem mogel poganjat tricetrt programja ki ga potrebujem ne da bi prej namescal cel kup enih drugih reci, ni mi delal network, ni mi delalo prakticno nic ne da bi namescal nekaksne gonilnike
<Jezk> pa neodvisnost od muh microsofta, appla, google,...
<sterna_> zdaj pa zbutam z usbja, skopiram home in mam isti sistem kot sem ga imel prej
<Jezk> men predvsem pride prav, ker je zastonj
<sterna_> rabim max 20 minut
<sterna_> sej ni zastonj
<sterna_> prost je.
<Jezk> že za desktop sm komi skup spacal za originalne windowse
<sterna_> nobena licenca ne omenja cene
<Jezk> ok, ja, prost, ampak me nič ne stane
<Jezk> na laptopu mam pa dual boot piratskih windowsov in ubuntuja
<Jezk> in nočm se zanašat na piratske stvari
<Jezk> če ne gre drugače
<sasa84> Jezk, jst nism noben g33k... linux uporabljamo tud normalni ljudje :P
<Jezk> FRI?
<sasa84> noup
<sasa84> Jezk, diplomo s teologije mam :P
<Jezk> od kje ti pa potem polna košara znanja, kilometrina?
<Jezk> oho..
<sasa84> ne bom rekla, da mam polno košaro znanja...
<sterna_> god helps her :)
<Jezk> razbijamo stereotipe
<sasa84> sterna_, sem hotla to napisat, pa sm se zadržala :P
<sterna_> eh, linux uporabnikov je vse polno
<Jezk> do zdej sm bil mnenja, da teologi še tipko on/off na kišti komi najdejo
<sasa84> :D
<Jezk> :P
<sterna_> mislm da pridobljeni naziv ne vpliva bistveno na to
<Jezk> naziv ne
<sterna_> na FRI obstajajo ljudje, ki so podobno hendikepirani.
<sasa84> probala sem..mi je kr šlo, če kej nism vedla sm poguglala al pa fante vprašala
<Jezk> ampak smer študija pogosto odraža karakter....to je moja lastna teorija
<sasa84> Jezk, kakšen je pol karakter nas teologov? :)
<Jezk> in določen profil/karakter ljudi pač bolj verjetno zanima specifičen spekter inetesov
<Jezk> ne upam nič rečt
<Jezk> še posebi, ker me ne poznate tolk dobr, da bi mi znal kdo zamert...sm že ugotovu da se npr. sarkazm itd. ne propagira prav dobro preko pisanega medija
<Jezk> sej linux je čist fajn, bi se dalo navadit nanj, je pa edino par stvari, ki me vedno motjo
<Jezk> stabilnost
<Jezk> in pa določene grafične aplikacije so preveč simplistične
<Jezk> nad gui se nebi pritoževal, samo nevem kaj je tisto, kar me "duši"
<dz0ny> hehe stabilnost photoshopa na osx je manjaša kot pijanca k se sprehaja po pločniku
<Jezk> :O
<Jezk> aha
<Jezk> nebi vedu
<Jezk> je to tvoj razlog za linuxe?
<dz0ny> ne, jaz uproabljam kar rabim
<Jezk> kaj laufa na linuxih, kar nebi tudi na win/os x
<dz0ny> hm recimo če se greš hw development je linux bolj uporaben
<dz0ny> če se greš programiranje appov za iOS pol izbire nimaš
<dz0ny> na osx je tud kup video/audio programov ki deljoa bolje kot na win
<Jezk> hw je kaka platforma?
<Jezk> zdi se kot da je win "the underdog"
<Jezk> sej mogoče je
<Jezk> ampak kaj, ko zaboga (bogokletje?) 95% trga dela za win, in še posebno špile, brez katerih pač ne moremo živeti :D + podpora strojne opreme, driverji,...
<sterna_> Jezk: nic
<sterna_> Jezk: ker je linux prost ni nobenega razloga, da bi kdorkoli karkoli zaklepal na linux
<sterna_> Jezk: no ja, recimo autodesk smoke nikoli ni tekel na windows
<sterna_> pa weta digital je tut linux only
<sterna_> ampak ti ga itak ne prodajo, tako da je vseeno
<Jezk> rekel si, da butaš z usbja in prekopiraš home folder in je to to
<Jezk> kaj pa vse naložene aplikacije
<Jezk> njihove nastavitve
<Jezk> GUI
<Jezk> themes
<Jezk> itd.
<yang> Jezk: mislis, da je stabilnost sporna na gnulinuxu ? sistem je v osnovi veliko bolj dodelan in stabilen od klasicnih windowsow
<yang> zakaj mislis da ga uporabljajo na vsem moznem hardweru
<yang> pa se malo domacega branja http://www.gnu.org/gnu/linux-and-gnu.sl.html
<Seniorita> Linux in GNU - Projekt GNU - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
<Jezk> se mi je že dostikrat zgodilo, da mi je zamrznil ekran, in potem je preostal samo reset in izguba vseh trenutno neshranjenih podatkov
<sterna_> Jezk: hm?
<sterna_> Jezk: sej to je vse v home
<sterna_> nalozene aplikacije so del sistema
<sterna_> njihove nastavitve so pa del mojega domacega imenika
<yang> Jezk: pa mislim, da ne bi imel problema se navadit na ubuntu, je precej "out of the box" produkt
<yang> probaj
<sterna_> kot so tudi nastavitve uporabniskega vmesnika, slika ozadja, nastavitve omreznih naprav in ostalo
<sterna_> Jezk: verjetno uporabljas strojno opremo, ki jo proizvajalec ne podpira dobro v linuxu
<sterna_> ce mislis uporabljati linux, potem moras kupiti racunalnik, ki pod linuxom normalno deluje
<yang> Jezk: tudi odlicna knjiga obstaja v slovenscini glede ubuntuja, ce te bolj podrobno racunalnistvo si vzami malo casa in bos hitro nastudiral
<yang> Jezk: pa verjemi da nas je vecina pred tem uporabljala windowse
<sterna_> sej ni blo alternative
<yang> ja saj ni blo vccas
<sterna_> zadnji windows ki sem ga jaz uporabljal je bil 95
<yang> jaz pa xp
<Jezk> mam par kolegov "disketarjev", ki robantijo nad linuxi, in človek izgubi kar malo volje vztrajati, če so že njegovi bolj računalniško vešči kolegi obupali nad njimi
<sterna_> saj nima smisla
<yang> Jezk: v zacetku je bil linux res "kompliciran" ni bilo graficnih vmesnikov itd. te pomankljivosti so danes v veliki meri odpravljene
<sterna_> ce zate ne deluje, potem pac pusti
<Jezk> edini razlog, da ne bi ostal 100% na linuxih je podpora/optimizacija gonilnikov za windowse in to, da vsi moji najljubši špili laufajo na jnih
<yang> Jezk: verjetno so obupali, ker so ze starejsi in se jim ne da uciti nekaj cisto drugacnega od windowsov
<Jezk> in ker so strojno zahtevni, lahko na wine kar pozabim
<Jezk> spremembe so neudobne :D
<sterna_> zakaj bi sploh rad uporabljal linux?
<sterna_> mislim, kaj mislis imet od tega?
<yang> Jezk: lahko recimo linux virtualiziras in znotraj virtualizacije uporabljas windowse, tako imam npr. jaz
<yang> ampak virtualizacije je ze bolj napredna, to ne priporocam zacetniku
<sterna_> eh, napredna
<sterna_> naklikas novo masino in je
<yang> Jezk: v osnovi se gre bolj za filozofsko razhajanje, ce gledas windowsi so zaprtokodni sistem, in za vzdrzevanje aplikacij jih moras povecini loadati z nekih tretjih strani in sistem zaradi tega tudi ni konsistencen, v linuxu ima vsaka distribucija svoj "arhiv" aplikacij, ki so preverjene in ne vsebujejo zlonamerne kode
<yang> torej ce zelis vec zasebnosti, je gnulinux pravi sistem
<yang> ne seveda vsak, ampak pustmo detajle
<yang> sterna_: heh, ti pa kupi OLPC za tvojadva, pa jih na tisto zacnes uciti
<yang> pocasi
<Jezk> linuxi se mi zdijo fajn predvsem, ker se mi zdi, da imam več svobode
<Jezk> noben me ne sili kak GUI morm uporabljat, če sploh
<Jezk> ja win8, ti in tvoj touchscreen GUI
<sterna_> yang: ze mata
<sterna_> pa rpi tudi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny v kerih vzhodnih krajih naj bi bil? :D
<yang> Jezk: no tukaj imas dobro izhodisce, ubuntu SLO community
<yang> ce te bo kaj matralo
<Jezk> včasih bolj zgovorni, kot drugič ;)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a nisi Å¡el prot postojni al je to sever zate :)?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sever seveda :D
<yang> sterna_: jst ga mali sestricni ne bom kazal, k mi ga bo zaplenila
<yang> sterna_: mobitel pa obvlada tako kot jaz pri 5 letih
<CrazyLemon> .MTS  na mac-u šteka.. na ubuntuju pa predvaja brez težav :>
<yang> Jezk: ko instaliras ubuntu, samo priklopis kaebel ali se povezes prek wifija in si ze na internetu
<yang> potem pa itak tu sprasujes dalje
<yang> ali pa ce imas dva racunalnika, enega reskiras
<Jezk> tko mam jest
<Jezk> primarna zverina, namenjena samo najhujšim špilom ima kakopak windowse
<yang> Jezk: zato ker vecina spilov kot mi je znano je delana za winse, pac ni podpore na linuxu
<Jezk> laptop bi imel načeloma lahko zgolj linuxe ampak zavoljo določenih programov, ki jih rabm za delo, imam še win kot dualboot
<Jezk> ja, sej to je problem
<Jezk> je pa res, da se mi zaenkrat Å¡e zdijo nekatera opravila v ubuntuju v primerjavi z windowsi dokaj okorna
<Jezk> nevem kaj je razlog
<Jezk> opazu sm sicr, da so vse ikone in gumbi nekoliko večji
<Jezk> čeprav, to se da najbrš spremenit
<Jezk> nautilus je tut dost "lacking"
<Jezk> je pa tle mogoče še to, kar omenjajo drugi diehard fani 2.x gnome GUIja, da na gnome 3.x manjka right click funkcionalnost
<Jezk> to tle so določene stvari okorne
<Jezk> right click contextual menu dostkrat manjka
<Jezk> al pa simp drag&drop mehanike kjer bi komot ble
<Jezk> samo to je zihr nalašč, ker po vsem tem času bi zihr že popravl, če ne bi blo nalašč
<Jezk> ne poznam pa razlogov
<yang> Jezk: jst osebno imam minimalnisticen GUI iz treh razlogov 1. enostavnosti 2. manj spomina zasede 3. vecina gnome/kde aplikacij sploh nikoli ne uporabljam
<sterna_> hm
<sterna_> zanimivo
<Jezk> kter gui pa je potem to
<sterna_> js nimam niti gnome niti ne uporabljam miske
<Jezk> pure terminal?
<Jezk> sm bral, da se da v terminalu vse narest hitrej
<Jezk> čeprav sm mal skeptičn
<Jezk> ampak je vsaj dobr bit mal domač tam, če tu gui crkne :D
<CrazyLemon> ammm
<CrazyLemon> a je basename z switchem tist ukaz ki ti izpiše samo ime brez formata?
<yang> Jezk: gnome in KDE so desktop environment (se pravi window manager + aplikacije) imas pa lahko samo window manager (slab sem s slovenskimi prevodi) namizno okolje in namizje ?
<Jezk> ne znam si predstavljat kako se pozna odsotnost aplikacij
<Jezk> so kje na netu kaki screenshoti oz. razlage?
<yang> Jezk: ja poglej malo icewm window manage, fluxbox, jwm
<Jezk> mam ene kolege, ki z veseljam uporabljajo Gentoo brez GUIja
<Jezk> čeprav me je zmer zanimal, kako potem npr. brskajo po internetu :P
<sterna_> Jezk: ne ne
<yang> bolj omejeno
<sterna_> Jezk: i do video editing
<sterna_> tezko v terminalu to pocnes
<sterna_> Jezk: http://bou.si/rest/editing.png recimo
<yang> Jezk: ko instaliras gnome, potegne s seboj se en kup so-odvisnosti, katere potrebuje za delovanje
<yang> Jezk: sploh ce imas starejsi racunalnik moras izkati lazji window manager (lightweight)
<Jezk> linux mint?
<yang> ne govorim o distribuciji
<yang> to je kot neke vrste GUI
<yang> GUI manager za linux
<yang> je window manager
<yang> in jih obstaja cel kup
<Jezk> gnome, kde, ...?
<yang> ja gnome in kde so kompletna namizja kot sem prej napisal, imas pa bolj enostavna recimo icewm
<yang> nimajo se kup dodatkov
<Jezk> aha
<yang> vse kar je namen lazjih window managerjev, je samo to da program postavijo v okencek
<yang> programi so pa potem firefox, terminal, gimp etc.
<yang> te window managerje lahko kasneje tudi menjavas
<yang> in sprobavas kateri ti najbolj ustreza
<yang> brez da bi kaj pokvaril
<yang> ni tako kot pri winsih samo en izgled
<Jezk> jah, sej to je pomoje ena izmed lepot linuxov
<sterna_> vecina mojih kolegov uporablja tiling window managerje
<yang> sterna_: ja sem se igral z "awesome" wmjem pa je cudno rendriral
<sterna_> xmonad majo
<yang> awesome je bil ok, ker se je dalo delati brez miske
<yang> tudi v GUI
<Jezk> hudič je bit jest. po eni strani bi rad delal hitro in kar iz terminala, to je šele lightweight, pa še neodvisen si od GUIjev, po drugi strani mi je blo pa zmer všeč grafično privlačno okolje, in morm rečt, da tam windows še vedno zna :)
<Jezk> pa če znaš delat iz terminala, najbrš nisi omejen samo na eno distribucijo
<Jezk> in te tudi novejše verzije inste distribucije ne vržejo tolk s tira, ko pridejo ven s kakšnimi radikalnimi spremembami
<sterna_> eh windows nc ne zna
<maxipin> windows tudi zna veliko
<maxipin> samo ga je treba znat uporabljat
<maxipin> Jezk: saj MAC (OSx) je tudi skozi isti, pa se ga noben mac-ovc ne naveliča
<sterna_> ma nc ne zna
<sterna_> windows UI stagnira ze od start menija naprej
<Jezk> win 8 nima več start menija
<Jezk> :D
<Jezk> sej ljudje so skočili v zrak
<Jezk> in konc leta se spet vrne
<yang> sterna_: win 8 izgleda kot video igrica zdaj, ne sledis trendu
<Jezk> kako bi, sej so bli vsi presenečeni
<Jezk> Å¡e en razlog, zakaj se je dobr navadt na linuxe
<yang> Jezk: sicer pa kaksen biznis bi to bil, ce bi naredili windowse ki bi bili brezhibni, potem ne bi mogli nicesar vec prodati, kupil bi eno verzijo in jo imel 10 let
<Jezk> naj se MS kar spakuje kolkor se hoče, lahko clo ukine windowse, linux ne gre nikamor :D
<Jezk> sej win7 bi bil pomoje lahko sinonim za popolnost
<Jezk> bom, predlagal, da dodajo v slovarje
<Jezk> zihr ma vsaj kdo tle pametni telefon
<Jezk> kteri OS pa tm uporablate?
<yang> Jezk: jah saj ni dosti izbite
<yang> izbire
<yang> android ali iphone, noja nokia je se pa borovnicka
<Jezk> lahko maš tut ubuntu al pa windowse na telefonu
<CrazyLemon> ali firefox os ali pa tizen ali pa bada ali meego :D
<Jezk> no sej
<Jezk> sm delč od resnice, če ugibam, da kdor še na PCju ne uporablja windowsov, jih bo na telefonu še tolk manj verjetno?
<CrazyLemon> ja..daleč od resnice
<CrazyLemon> koliko ljudi uporablja ne-osx pa imajo iphonee :)
<yang> Jezk: tudi kadar so clanki o windows phonih v racunalniskih novicah jih ponavadi preskocim
<CrazyLemon> vse clanke na RN je ponavadi najbolse preskocit :p
<yang> ma RN so se poslabsale
<yang> jaz se bom itak odjavil
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> ne moreš
<yang> to je propaganden cajtng
<CrazyLemon> !g nokija
<Seniorita> Telefoni, dodatna oprema in aplikacije - Nokia - Slovenia http://www.nokia.com/si-sl/
<CrazyLemon> !g site:racunalniske-novice.com nokija
<Seniorita> Nokija napada s svojim prvim tabličnim računalnikom http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/strojna-oprema/tablicni-racunalniki/nokia/nokija-napada-s-prvim-tablicnim-racunalnikom.html
 * CrazyLemon Å¡e vedno ne more verjet
<yang> bolje je tisto, ko o kvantnih racunalnikih pisejo pa da bomo kmalu uporabljali racunalnike na saturnu
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa je vse res!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a si dobu kej barve danes??
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nope
<zdobersek> ob 11 sem bil doma, ni blo neke sparine
<yang> Jezk: ok te pozdravljam, pa upam da se se kaj vidimo tule
 * yang se gre zrihtat in spat
<Jezk> dost verjetno
<Jezk> sej ubuntu spremljam že od koale naprej
<Jezk> :D
<Jezk> noč
<yang> noc
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: niti nimam kej dost barve za pridobit :>
<zdobersek> mogoce ce je fejst vroce pa se znoj ne susi (npr. v soncen klanec) bi se lahko zapekl
<dz0ny> lol http://i.likes-media.com/uimg/48cede2b5b3e5e1c525b57e1c05fc0f3.600x
<dz0ny> ^^ sasa84
<sasa84> ja dz0ny ?
<sasa84> kwa to :>
<dz0ny> pic obove
<dz0ny> http://i.likes-media.com/uimg/2504b05ec54f70e12a0b16e1d183f811.600x usb kids simulator
<dz0ny> ^^ sam ne vem kako se to pokaka, formatira disk :P
<dz0ny> http://likes.com/weird/insanely-bizare-japanese-toys
<Seniorita> Bizarre Japanese Toys - Likes
<Seniorita> »Road kill kitty and more fun toys from Japan to delight children of all ages.«
<sterna_> ma win 8 je korak naprej
<sterna_> sam ne zadostn
<dz0ny> http://likes.com/comedy/weird-new-cults-you-might-be-in (me like The Holy Order of Craft Beer)
<Seniorita> WEIRD NEW Cults You Might Be In! - Likes
<Seniorita> »Creepy cults you might not even know you're in.«
<dz0ny> sterna_: se strinjam $m bi moral met pro izdajo kjer je klasičen desktop
<dz0ny> in cosumer kjer je fancy Å¡mancy, gesture, voice controlled
<dz0ny> zdej so dal start nazaj pa so Å¡e bolj lame
<Jezk> teehee
<sterna_> ma predvsem je obsceno da se vedno nimajo virtual desktopov pa expose-like funkcionalnosti
<sterna_> js sploh ne vem kako si ljudje organizirajo delo na windows
<dz0ny> sterna_: al pa to :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lej tle boš mel eno skupno točko, če boš znal git https://github.com/marynaaleksandrova
<Seniorita> marynaaleksandrova (Maryna Aleksandrova) · GitHub
<Seniorita> »marynaaleksandrova has 16 repositories written in JavaScript and CoffeeScript. Follow their code on GitHub.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ob 11ih doma? pa niti zmatral se nisi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako skupno točko? she has boobs and i like them? :>
<dz0ny> to talk al boš sam boobs gledal, pa stupid reči govoril
<CrazyLemon> talk about javascript ter coffeescript? nimam kaj dosti reč na to temo :D
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/tar.png
<zdobersek> tar -cvzf nsfw.tar.gz boobs/ naughty/
<CrazyLemon> true that
<zdobersek> \o/
<CrazyLemon> no.. js poznam sam xvzf
<CrazyLemon> -c še nisem uporabu če se prav spomnem
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> soborca, bo danes kaj?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek bo tvoj soborec danes
<CrazyLemon> js sm zmatran :)
<dz0ny> ja jaz sem tud do treh gozdaril
<CrazyLemon> js sm do 5ih :)
<sasa84> zdobersek, wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj si pa počel v gozdu ob tem času?
<CrazyLemon> iskal tabornice?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sečnja :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny uhh :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj si žagal..bor? hrast? :D
<zdobersek> podiral je ... drevesa.
<dz0ny> em bukov je pri nas, bor je pa bl za igrat
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kva pol, je blo 150 km?
<CrazyLemon> a je bilo kaj kač? :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nah..140
<zdobersek> meh
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kač? ne. Bo pa polhov letos...
<CrazyLemon> sem pa presenečen ..ker je do 133. km šlo super
<CrazyLemon> od kopra do izole pa obup
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a jih lovite?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: jaz sem bolj ne, sem pa zraven ko se kej druzga je :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a drugi jih jejo?? kak polhov pa moraš pojest da se naješ je bela cesta :D
<CrazyLemon> kolk*
<dz0ny> 6-7 polhov je za dva. Ponavadi se jih skupaj naredi pa speče
<dz0ny> drugače pa ni glih za najest
<dz0ny> bl gurmansko se to gleda
<dz0ny> gloda*
<CrazyLemon> kakega okusa je pa meso? verjetno ni kot divjačina.. bl k piščanc ? :D
<Jezk> o/
<dz0ny> hm bolj kot svinjina sam bolj žilavo je pa suho, dobro samo privadit se moraš okusa.
<dz0ny> meni je dobro če je popečen na ognju
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, še največkrat se jih nuca v golažu
<sasa84> filejev se glih ne dela :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a ti jih tudi ješ?
<sasa84> jaz sem jih jedla, k sm bla majhna... zdej jih ne
<dz0ny> no pa golaž se dela :)
<sasa84> :))
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nis Å¡e nikol polhov lovil? :)
<dz0ny> ampak jaz itak vse z žara obožujem
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne :( sm pa gledal po tvju kako jih lovijo
<sasa84> te morva jst pa dz0ny pelat za čez noč...polhe lovit :)))
<CrazyLemon> s tistimi Å¡katlami
<dz0ny> Å¡krincami :P
<sasa84> Å¡katlami :P
<CrazyLemon> ja no
<sasa84> dz0ny, terminologija mu glih ne laufa :P
<CrazyLemon> to zato ker jih nisem Å¡e lovil :p
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, iz kašnga lesa so ponavad škrince? :P
<dz0ny> pa kako je obvezna oprema za polharja :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 bukev!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lipa...ker je lahka :P
<CrazyLemon> ker druzga pri dz0nyu ni :p
<sasa84> dz0ny, a Å¡nopc Å¡teje? :P
<dz0ny> itak, sploh če maš suho sadje
<sasa84> :D
<dz0ny> pa da te ne zebe :)
<sasa84> sam jst tud jabuka namažem
<sasa84> (v Å¡krinci)
<sasa84> vse namažem :P
<dz0ny> ja sam to morajš tik preden nastaviš
<sasa84> mhm
<dz0ny> ja sm vse pa ni dobr
<sasa84> sej...namažeš, napneš pa daš gor
<CrazyLemon> ja sasa84 ..tik preden nastaviš namaži
<dz0ny> ker ti pol pogrize Å¡krinco
 * CrazyLemon giggles
<sasa84> lol CrazyLemon
<sasa84> dobr, sej ne namažem vsega...pač tist kar je nataknen :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, 1x morš pridit polhat
<sasa84> pol boš dobil pa še polhovo mast, kdr te bo revma :P
<dz0ny> nč pol grem spat če ne bomo pobijal zombijev
<sasa84> zdej pa Å¡ibam ;)
<CrazyLemon> js bl Å¡ibam!
<dz0ny> ln
<CrazyLemon> ln
<sasa84> nočko vsem ;)
<Lurker69> dober večer
<Lurker69> neki me zanima
<Lurker69> a vam deluje  onion.to stran?
<Lurker69> menin namreč ne dela in izleda kot da je blokirana iz strani ISPja (SIOL)
<Lurker69> medtem ko tor2web pa .hs delujejo normalno
<Lurker69> http://jhiwjjlqpyawmpjx.onion.tor2web.com/   dela  (tor mail)
<Lurker69> http://jhiwjjlqpyawmpjx.onion.sh/ tudi dela
<Seniorita> Tor Mail
<dz0ny> .stran onion.to
<dz0ny> botsnack
<dz0ny> huh, bot crknu
<Lurker69> https://jhiwjjlqpyawmpjx.onion.to/  tole pa ne dela
<dz0ny> ne ne dela stan
<dz0ny> stran
<Lurker69> kak mesc nazaj je pa lepo delala
<Lurker69> če probam kak proxy alt pa tor brovser pa gela notmalno
<Lurker69> dela normalno*
<Lurker69> me zanima če so tud pr nas že začel cenzurirat internet tko k na kitajskem
<Lurker69> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/jhiwjjlqpyawmpjx.onion.to/  naj bi delala
<Seniorita> Down For Everyone Or Just Me -> Check if your website is down or up?
<Lurker69> http://prntscr.com/1cnp4w
<Seniorita> Screenshot by Lightshot
<Seniorita> »Captured with Lightshot«
<Lurker69> na proxiju dela... ni druge ko da jo blokirajo... mater jim amatersko pa niti sporočila ne dajo da je stran blokirana
<Lurker69> ke generična unable to connect napaka od browserja
<Lurker69> a je kje kak seznam vseh strani ki so v sloveniji cenzurirane
#ubuntu-si 2013-06-30
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] KuzLee: Spreminjane hitrosti in duplex -a mrežne kartice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40414/#p40414
<stuper> pozdrav
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dobro jutro!
<zdobersek> SoreLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek js sm bil kle Å¡e preden si ti joinal !
<CrazyLemon> sam sm mogu emergency shut down narest.. ker se je pc čudno oglašal :)
<dz0ny> zdobersek: da se ne boš mučil z aplay https://soundcloud.com/fuckmylife/deadmau5-you-there :P
<Seniorita> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<zdobersek> deadmau5 ain't got nuthin' on me
<Tadej__> When does Top Gear air next?
<Tadej__> 0 days, 2 hours, 55 minutes and 11 seconds
<Tadej__> ;)
<krotx> kdo od vas dela v sluzbi z django?
<krotx> kaj se bolj splaca obvladat? django ali RoR?
<CrazyLemon> Tadej soon! very soon! :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=a4ozvZK2YPo
<Seniorita> Top Gear Series 20 (2013): Launch Trailer - BBC Two - YouTube
<Seniorita> »http://www.bbc.co.uk/topgear The Top Gear boys are back. A new season of Top Gear, only on BBC Two.«
<zdobersek> Fifth Gear > Top Gear
<CrazyLemon> uu danes je dexter season 8
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek TG je ~60min
<zdobersek> kdaj pa je FG?
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimam
<CrazyLemon> Poskusili ste dostopati do domene fwd.five.tv, vendar ste namesto te domene dosegli strežnik, ki se izdaja za domeno *.channel5.com.
<CrazyLemon> pol se pa dz0ny pritozuje nad nasim certifikatom :>
<Sky[x]> wtf
<Sky[x]> dropbox mi nabija cpu
<Sky[x]> na 100%
<CrazyLemon> kill that mofo
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: kdaj lahko pridem kej na obalo gremo neki spit ? :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] sej ne delam na cestninski postaji da me moraš prašat kdaj lahko prideš na obalo :D
<Sky[x]> to je blo misljeno kdaj imas cas :)
<CrazyLemon> jah pokliči ko boš bil na obali, če bom mel čas bova šla.. :)
<zdobersek> facepalm ...
<zdobersek> clovek te lepo povabi ven na kafe, ti mu odvrnes, nej se prestavi v tvoj 5km radius, sele potem se bos odlocu, ce ti bo znesl
<Sky[x]> hvala zdobersek za razlago :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek predvidevam da ne bo pršu na obalo samo zato da me vidi
<CrazyLemon> če bo.. pol je to malce weird :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] a boš pršu na obalo samo da mene vidiš? :D
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<zdobersek> mogoce bo prsu na obalo predvsem takrat, ko bi mogoc teb znesl
<zdobersek> ooo sasa84
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek :)
<sasa84> kaj zdej miši? ;)
<CrazyLemon> jah ne gre se name zanašat ..thats obvious :) ker mogoče ravno takrat se kaj zgodi pa nimam časa..pa sm mu zatrjeval ves čas da mam..pa nimam..čas
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> jah sam zard tebe ne bi prsu an :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a z mano bi šou na kavo, če pridem na obalo? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zmeni se s Sky[x]  .. da ubijem dve muhi na en mah :))
<sasa84> sam midva s Sky[x] bi kam drugam zašla :P
<sasa84> a ne Sky[x] ? :P
<Jezk> očitno bom v prihodnje na tem kanalu porušil kar nekaj stereotipov o teologih :O
<CrazyLemon> Jezk a ti je ime uroš?
<sasa84> Jezk, ti maš neke zanimive stereotipe o teologih :P
<sasa84> lol CrazyLemon :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nikol ne veš..hudič se hitr skrije v množici
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Jezk> am, (žal?) ne
<sasa84> Jezk, a ti mislš, da teologija zgleda tko, da mamo ob 8h mašo, ob 9h beremo papeževe okrožnce, ob 10h pridga stres pol pa še 3 rožne vence in gremo domov?
<Jezk> sošolc iz srednje je teolog
<Jezk> pobožen človek
<Jezk> ljudje z veseljem poslušajo njegovo pridigo
<sasa84> jaz sem tud verna
<Jezk> vera je širši pojem kot religija
<sasa84> Jezk, študentke teologije se največ upajo na the študentskih žurkah :P
<Jezk> brez vere bi človk lahko samo še štrik navezal
<sasa84> Jezk, res je
<Jezk> oho
<sasa84> vera je odnos, religija pa pol bl ...
<sasa84> ampak...tud religija ma svojo poetičnost
<Jezk> očitno se teologi (moški) resnično kalijo v nevzdržnih razmerah (the študenstkih žurih s teologinjami) in da na koncu še vedno ostanejo zvesti svojim...zaobljubam...respect
<Jezk> mogoče sm bil zmotno prepričan, da vse teologinje končajo kot nune :D
<CrazyLemon> kdo pa pravi da so vsi teologi duhovniki?
<sasa84> mi smo mel 4-5 bogoslovcev, ostali so bli laiki
<sasa84> med puncami pa ni blo nobene nune
<sasa84> kšna pride na letnik, mi nismo mel nobene
<CrazyLemon> me prav zanima kje skrivajo te mlade nune *cough*
<sasa84> lol :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nas fax hodjo...ne sam teologije, so tud drugje...pol po faxu grejo pa nazaj v klošter :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ker klošter? :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj te zanima :P
<sasa84> povej barvo las :P
<sasa84> tko d vem kam te usmerim :P
<LorD_DDooM> I like where this thread is going.
<sasa84> pa si zihr, d bodo podlegle tvojmu Å¡armu? to je tko a ne... CrazyLemon vs. Jesus Christ :P
<sasa84> o LorD_DDooM
<sasa84> Å¡e eno slikco mam zate :P
<sasa84> se mi zdi, d si dobu sam eno :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 i can get them closer to god :>
<LorD_DDooM> A to one NSFW slikice? :)
<Jezk> you could say, it will be......GODLIKE......YAAAAAAAWWW
<CrazyLemon> NSFG :p
<LorD_DDooM> You know nothing, Jon Sno-o-oo-ow-ow
<Jezk> bojo vpile:" Jesus Christ!!"?
<Jezk> "OMG"
<CrazyLemon> "this is it?"
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Jezk> upam, da ne iz izkušenj:P
<zdobersek> THE LORD HAS ENTERED MY BODYEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
<sterna_> clovek brez vere je kot riba brez bicikla.
 * CrazyLemon pogleda proti zdobersku in lordu ...
<zdobersek> nisem riba
<zdobersek> oz. po horoskopu sem
<zdobersek> ampak AFAIK to spada pod vero
<sterna_> hm
<sterna_> js ne vem kaj sm po horoskopu
<CrazyLemon> riba zihr nisi
<sterna_> verjetn Å¡rauf
<CrazyLemon> one fish can smell another
<sterna_> js sam vem da smo vsi v familiji isto
<zdobersek> sraufi
<sterna_> ker mava s partnerko skp rojstn dan in sva tut pamze natempirala na isti termin
<sterna_> da mamo konsolidiran party
<sterna_> with big savings
<sterna_> pa noben od nas nima vere, tko da se tle prsparamo
<sterna_> sam se toplotno crpalko montiramo pa bomo prakticno self-sufficient
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1044976_595051923868321_1638982764_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> Tadej top gear is up
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=tc4ROCJYbm0#t=1065s
<Seniorita> AT&T Archives: The UNIX Operating System - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Watch new AT&T Archive films every Monday, Wednesday and Friday at http://techchannel.att.com/archives In the late 1960s, Bell Laboratories computer scientis...«
<Jezk> edin način, da lahko z nautilusom kopiram teme v usr/share/themes je tko, da ga iz terminala odprem s sudo?
<sterna_> ne tja not kopirat
<sterna_> why would you want to?
<Jezk> uhm
<Jezk> ker v navodilih piše
<zdobersek> ce si ze ravno v konzoli in operiras s sudo ...
<sterna_> ne to je neki narobe, uporabnik nima kaj tja not pacat
<zdobersek> :>
<sterna_> zdobersek: please.
<sterna_> hehe
<sterna_> aja no pa sej
<sterna_> the man has faith
<Jezk> menda, da če dam v svoj home folder, da mi bo v primeru, da neki odpiram s sudo ne bo mogu laložit te teme
<sterna_> mogoce bo pa to dovolj
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek come on punk
<Jezk> uhm
<CrazyLemon> make my day
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sterna_> Jezk: zdobersek rad zbija neslane sale
<sterna_> Jezk: a lahko link das na ta navodila?
<zdobersek> sudo apt-get install sl
<sterna_> naceloma imas v svojem home prostor za teme, ki ti pripadajo
<zdobersek> the steam locomotive!
<sterna_> in ostanejo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, teb se jih ne upam pokazat :P
<sterna_> cesa?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ?
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, jp, une slikce
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, slikce :P
<sterna_> aha ja urlpls
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če si z sexy mladimi nunami pls do share
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sama sem...v korzetu
<Jezk> navodila (INSTALL) so znotrej mape, downloadane s tle http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Zukitwo?content=140562
<sasa84> ne, lažem! masiram fante...v korzetu :P
<Seniorita> Zukitwo GNOME-Look.org
<Seniorita> »Zukitwo GNOME-Look.org Community Portal for Gnome Themes Wallpapers Icons Screenshots Schemes Skins Skinz Screensavers GTK Linux«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon the Corruptor...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sama si..pa masiraš fante.. which is it? :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LorD_DDooM ti bo znal bl točno povedat
<sasa84> razn če ti jih pokažm :P
<CrazyLemon> če mi jih pokažeš pol mi jih pokaž..če so skrite v korzetu.. me ne zanima
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> ok, pa nč :P
<sasa84> lohk pa dam na slov. prevajalci...k je kao bl personal stuff :P
<Jezk> ti kar popni v ta kanal link, itak ga noben ne bere...
<sterna_> men gospa ne pustijo limat ta lustnih slikc
<sasa84> Jezk, ne smem... bom podrla še zadnje mnenje, ki ga maš do teologov/inj :P
<Jezk> maš prav...
<Jezk> tega pa res ne bi želeli..
<sasa84> vidš Jezk :)
<sasa84> zdej pa šibam počas pančat...se tipkamo kej v soboto... razen če bo kje free wifi :P
<Jezk> moje obstoječe mnenje o teologinjah:
<Jezk> so prepričljive
<sasa84> mhm...
<Jezk> čeprav zdej že sumim, da ne uporabljajo vse besed kot argument prepričljivosti
<Jezk> morda kakšne druge...atribute
 * sasa84 modro molči
<sasa84> nč...šibam
<sasa84> pridkani bodte ;)
<sasa84> nočka :)
<Jezk> o/
<sterna_> srecno
<Jezk> potem se res teme shranjuje v homefolder in ne usr/shared ?
<sterna_> dej url na navodila
<sterna_> aja
<sterna_> sorry
<sterna_> vidm da si ze
<sterna_> Unzip the included folder(s) to 1 of the following locations:
<sterna_> /usr/share/themes
<sterna_> ~/.themes
<sterna_> If you install in ~/.themes you also need to copy the window border (mutter) theme to:
<sterna_> ~/.local/share/themes or /usr/share/themes
<sterna_> For example: ~/.local/share/themes/Zukitwo/metacity-1
<sterna_> Note: The ~/.themes folder is only for your user. If you for example use an application as root it will not be styled.
<sterna_> Note: ~/ means your home folder. (/home/your username/)
<sterna_>  
<sterna_> a razumes kaj tu pise?
<dz0ny> yay  linux-image-3.10-lts-saucy,> means radeon module got power management
<sterna_> mhm
<sterna_> skoda k still sucks
<Jezk> ja, razumem
<Jezk> samo tm je pisal ALI ALI
<sterna_> ja sej
<sterna_> v .themes/ das ane
<sterna_> in ti ostane tudi ko bos zamenjal sistem
<sterna_> in skopiral samo svoj domaci imenik
<Jezk> aja, zato je to boljša alternativa?
<Jezk> *izbira
<sterna_> pa zato ker s tem ne mores polomit sistema
<Jezk> aha
<Jezk> kaaj pa
<sterna_> samo svoje nastavitve
<sterna_> ce je treba se potem pac prijavis v terminalu in popravis
<sterna_> ampak dobr, pri temah niti ni panike
<sterna_> edini plus tega da namestis v /usr/share je da imajo vsi uporabniki to namesceno potem
<sterna_> in lahko izberejo
<Jezk> vse informacije v mojem home folderju s timeless? če bi kopiral home folder, ki sm ga uporabljal v ubuntu 8.4, bi deloval tudi na 13.10?
<sterna_> ja
<sterna_> s tem da se konfiguracije spreminjajo ker pride nova funkcionalnost
<sterna_> in niso vsi programi tako izpiljeni da bi znali smiselno pretvorit starejso konfiguracijo v aktualno
<sterna_> vecina mainstream programja pa je takega
<andrejz> @jezk: večina ja, nastavitve za nekatere programe pa so se premaknile v drugo mapo
<Jezk> reku si, da bi se v terminalu prijavu in popravu, najbrš si mislu kot super user?
<sterna_> ja
<sterna_> kot root
<sterna_> vsaj tako sem jaz delal ko sem se razvijal te reci
<sterna_> zdaj imam zelo malo casa
<sterna_> k mam prevec otrok
<Jezk> sam si si kriv :P
<Jezk> edino Jožef ni bil kriv
<Jezk> btw
<sterna_> kko misls kriv?
<Jezk> a take komplikacije so za vsako temo, al ponavad ni treba neki Å¡e ekstra kopirat, tko kot tle, oz. je navedeno v kolkor je treba?
<sterna_> ja odvisno kaj hoces od teme oz. kaj tema hoce od tebe
<sterna_> sej mas builtin teme ki jih samo z upraviteljem paketov namescas
<sterna_> tudi to temo lahko spakiras v .deb in jo potem trivialno namestis
<sterna_> ti in kdorkoli drug
<sterna_> ce ti zaupa.
<Jezk> jah...tvoji otroci niso prijokali na ta svet in ti sedaj težijo, če v preteklosti ne bi storil nečesa, kar je sprožilo ta plaz :D
<sterna_> hm?
<sterna_> moji otroci so rezultat natancnega nacrta
<sterna_> sej sm ze prej povedu da mamo vsi hkrati rojstn dan
<Jezk> si načrtoval tut to, da zarad njih ne boš imel časa za skrb svojega home folderja?
<sterna_> za svoj home se vedno skrbim
<sterna_> samo ne razvijam vec programja za namizje
<Jezk> ja, to vama je pa dobro ratalo
<Jezk> če bi bili na isti dan, bi bilo pa že mal creepy
<sterna_> ja sej ni neka umetnost, ni da se cikli ne bi zelo ocitno manifestiral
<Jezk> home folder, že vse lepo in prav, samo programje morš pa še  vedno zmer sprot nalagat, a?
<Jezk> in pa dodaja PPAje, etc.
<sterna_> hm
<Jezk> *dodajat
<sterna_> niti ne
<sterna_> mislim, nisem eden tistih ki ves cas nalaga programje ki ga ne potrebuje
<sterna_> da vidmo
<Jezk> se pravi bolj v smislu "we'll cross that bridge, when we get to it"? :)
<sterna_> 3. 8. 2011 sem nazadnje namestil nov program
<Jezk> jah, najbrš je z linuxi to res bolj mogoče
<Jezk> razen ko imaš svež sistem
<sterna_> ja ko imas svez sistem pac namestis vse kar si imel prej
<Jezk> in načrtuješ delo na terenu, kjer ni interneta
<sterna_> avtomaticno
<sterna_> hm odvisno kaksne vrste delo na terenu mislis
<Jezk> sklepam, da je s tem velik manj dela kot s stavrmi, ki ti jih kopiranje home folderja prihrani
<sterna_> ja okol 20-30 minut traja ob namestitvi novega laptopa
<sterna_> da je tak kot je bil prejsnji
<sterna_> no, vmes je treba pocakat se na rsync domacega imenika
<sterna_> to vzame nekaj casa, ampak vmes lahko normalno delam
<Jezk> kaj je pa to, domač imenik, in kako to izvedeš? ubuntu one?
<sterna_> ja /home/jure je pri meni
<sterna_> pac home no
<sterna_> ne ni ubuntu one
<sterna_> rsync -avWH oldbox:/home/jure/ ./
<sterna_> in je to to
<Jezk> aha, se pravi rsync je aplikacija
<sterna_> ja, program za sinhronizacijo folderjev
<sterna_> eden najbolj ucinkovitih
<Jezk> aha, se pravi v smislu, da preveri oba folderja in prenese/spremeni samo razliko med njima?
<Jezk> nič oblak pa to
<sterna_> ja
<sterna_> oblak je za ljudi ki jim je vseeno za zasebnost
<sterna_> jaz si ne morem privosciti da bi moje datoteke zapustile moje sifrirane diske
<sterna_> prevec mojih strank je odvisnih od moje skrbnosti pri ravnanju s temi recmi
<Jezk> odogovorno
<Jezk> očitno ne zaupajo vsi enkripciji prenosa podatkov
<Jezk> btw, obstaja za ubuntu/linux kak boljši file manager kot nautilus? se mi zdi, kot da je preveč okoren in enostaven
<Jezk> al itak vsi delajo prek terminala :P
<Jezk> klinc paGUI
<Jezk> aha, že vidm, zakaj sm kopiral v usr/share
<Jezk> If you install in ~/.themes you also need to copy the window border (mutter) theme to:
<Jezk> ~/.local/share/themes or /usr/share/themes
<Jezk> For example: ~/.local/share/themes/Zukitwo/metacity-1
<sterna_> ja
<Jezk> ker nism mel pojma, kaj/kje je ta window border(mutter) theme
<Jezk> vsega pa najbrš tut ne smem kopirat
<sterna_> ja v .local/ das
<sterna_> ne jaz ne morem met v oblaku podatkov za dostop do strank
<sterna_> ne skrbi me enkripcija prenosa podatkov
<sterna_> skrbijo me bolj druge reci
<Jezk> potem je edino Å¡e hramba podatkov
<Jezk> in dostop do nje
<Jezk> neavtoriziran dostop
<sterna_> ja
<sterna_> seveda
<sterna_> sej mam svoje streznike po svetu
<sterna_> tko da ni sile
<Jezk> v /local že, sej to piše
<Jezk> samo ne vem kateri je ta window border theme
<Jezk> a to so te folderji metacity?
<Jezk> ker maš gtk2, gtk3,metacity, unity,xfwm4
<sterna_> ne v .local
<sterna_> v tvojem home
<sterna_> ne vem
<sterna_> poglej navodila od tega mutterja
<sterna_> Jezk: a si kdaj delal z norton commanderjem?
<Jezk> ko sm bil majhen in sm mislu, da bo DOS višek računalniško tehnološkega razvoja
<sterna_> ok
<sterna_> sudo apt-get install mc
<sterna_> in potem pozeni mc
<sterna_> in se bos veliko bolje znasel
<Jezk> mc, ne nc?
<Jezk> zgubit nimam kej :D
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] US Mobile Network Joins Ubuntu Touch Advisory Group  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/5zHgf1Cubhk/us-mobile-network-joins-ubuntu-touch-advisory-group
<Jezk> brings back memories..
<sterna_> mc ja
<sterna_> midnight commander
<dz0ny> novo leto pri sosedih
<Jezk> če dodam 3rd party PPA, bo update manager zaznal update, ne?
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Lubuntu, Kubuntu Decide Against Mir Switch  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/CRRTXu4mS68/lubuntu-kubuntu-decide-against-mir-switch
#ubuntu-si 2014-06-23
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Linux Note-taking App ‘Springseed’ Refreshes UI  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ma_okT6P5CE/springseed-2-0-linux-app-released
<napsy> dan
<idioterna> o
<jablana> M 1.4 > 4.km SZ od VELENJA @23/06/2014 08:22:06  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.39+N,+15.08+E
<jablana> M 1.6 > 27.km JZ od VARAŽDINA (HRVAŠKA @20/06/2014 23:01:49  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.1+N,+16.17+E
<sasa84> juhuuu
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> oj idioterna
<sasa84> wiiiii zdobersek
 * sasa84 pristavi đezvo
<napsy> cez vikend sm pa svoj osebni rekord z bajkom naredu :-D
<napsy> getfinn.com
<napsy> pa tole zadevo sm dobu :D
<zdobersek> heyaa sasa84
<sasa84> JUHU ZDOBBIE ;)
<jablana> M 1.4 > 3.km JV od TOPOLÅ ICE @23/06/2014 08:22:06  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.39+N,+15.06+E
<jablana> M 1.6 > 27.km JZ od VARAŽDINA (HRVAŠKA @20/06/2014 23:01:49  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.1+N,+16.17+E
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> potres?
<zdobersek> autowarn
<sasa84> elow CrazyLemon ;)
<CrazyLemon> buhdej sasa84
<idioterna> japonski autowarn pride pred potresom
<idioterna> ne pet minut poznej!
<CrazyLemon> no...to je slovenski autowarn.. ta pride 5min pozneje :p
<idioterna> po potresu zvonit je prepozno
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/green-bistra.jpg
<idioterna> pol se pa okol obrnes je pa
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/broken-bistra.jpg
<dz0ny> hm systemd everywhere
<dz0ny> only đubuntu sucky
<zdobersek> but whattabout slobuntu?
<zdobersek> I MUSTAH KNOW
<CrazyLemon> everywhere everywhere?
<zdobersek> si capitano!
<CrazyLemon> o~\
<zdobersek> NO CAPITANO
<zdobersek> PUT THE GUN DOWN CAPITANO
<zdobersek> IS GONNA BE QUITE OK
<zdobersek> NOT PERFETTO, BUT STILL OK
<CrazyLemon> __,_o
<zdobersek> WATCHA OUT CAPITANO
<zdobersek> THERE ISA SHARK
<jablana> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/409/027/ef6.gif
<zdobersek> WITHA TENTICOLS
<CrazyLemon> its a sharktopus
<zdobersek> CAPITANO, YOU AREA FUCKED
<zdobersek> kasnej.
<CrazyLemon> mokr boš
<CrazyLemon> dont go
<zdobersek> a mislis da sem sasa84
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sasa84 doesnt get wet
<sasa84> zdobersek, ?
<sasa84> Sky[x], zdej pa nehi že skakat ;)
<napsy> Sky[x] gone wild :P
<Sky[x]> eh menjam pisarne v eni je vroce pa sonce sije na nekrat
<Sky[x]> v eni pa je lepo hladno sam mi pa v glavo piha :(
<napsy> eh bv, sami problemi :(
<napsy> :P
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> na obalo v lokal bom sel delat
<Sky[x]> to bo se najbojse :d
<Sky[x]> :D
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Opera Finally Sees New Linux Update With Opera 24 Developer Stream  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/CD9F7N4ecxw/opera-finally-sees-new-linux-update.html
<Sky[x]> sem si dal kar ocala gor
<Sky[x]> sam to ni ql za oci da mas soncna ocala gor pa gledas v ekran :(
<napsy> to pa sm preprican da ni dobr :)
<sasa84> .yt madonna girl gone wild
<jablana> Madonna - Girl Gone Wild (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kxLeC9r45k ♥12,205 ▶1,731,426
<sasa84> ta je zate Sky[x]
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ni blo pene
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj pa dež?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tud ne
<dz0ny> ping
<jabuk> dz0ny: pong
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Finally: Opera Returns to Linux With First Update In Almost a Year  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/qcOUQ2Y7_sk/opera-linux-chromium-download-released
<napsy> pff
<napsy> opera
<sasa84> ej fantje...a je kdo že igral assassin's creed?
<zdobersek> I don't play it .. I live it.
<lynxlynxlynx> končno
<lynxlynxlynx> sam zakaj ni še nič na desktop blogu?
<zdobersek> lynxlynxlynx: re: opera?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> glede na splošne pritožbe, bom še malo počakal na 12ki, ampak super
<dz0ny> hm opera mail bi bla kul
<dz0ny> al ma to tud ze not
<dz0ny> sasa84: why?
<dz0ny> to ma religiozne teme
<lynxlynxlynx> opera mail ni več del opere, so ločil in dal kot ločen program
<lynxlynxlynx> nisem pa nikoli uporabljal, tako da ne vem, če je za kaj
<Sky[x]> gre kdo jutir na obalo koper/piran/portoroz ? iscem prevoz iz lj :)
<zdobersek> cuha puha? ne?
<Sky[x]> netkat, 4h se pa tud ne bom vozu dol :D
<idioterna> loh te js na balanci zapelem
<zdobersek> 'vsed se gor na stango bova tko hitrej prsla'
<Sky[x]> idioterna, haha dobra :D
<idioterna> ja sam js tut rabm usaj 4 ure do kopra
<lynxlynxlynx> čuha puha tako ne dela, mislim da jih še vedno z busi dol vozijo
<idioterna> no mogoce s tabo na balanci manj k nam naprej vidu
<idioterna> pa bo slo bl naravnost
<yang> o idioterna kje si se zgubu cez vikend
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> kje nej bi se pa nasu
<yang> ni te blo nc na ircu, sem mislu da si sel do kornatov in nazaj
<zdobersek> skor
<sasa84> dz0ny, ne vem...luškana igrca se mi zdi
<sasa84> enka sploh k ma križarje :D
<dz0ny> ja sam se križaš tud ko jo igraš prek tipkovnice
<dz0ny> :)
<sasa84> a je dobr joystick al kaj?
<dz0ny> ne game pad :)
<sasa84> pač mal bi probala :D
<dz0ny> ni čist točna
<dz0ny> pa fališ parkrat kako polico,streho,dimnik
<dz0ny> efekt : dead
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a jo boš kupla al skrekala???
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sposodla :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pol ne podpiram tvojega dejanja!
<sasa84> tam kjer si sposojam tud vhs kasete :>
<sasa84> dz0ny, zgodba mi je tko kul...ker je taka mal zgodovinska pa to :)
<dz0ny> Assassin's Creed: Revelations
<dz0ny> je po moje best
<dz0ny> še malj žajnic je na začetku
<dz0ny> k punco osvaja
<dz0ny> itd :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 fyi..assassins creed je windows only!
<sasa84> aj nou aj nou CrazyLemon ... sej zto bi jo pa Å¡pilala na ... na drugem os :P
 * CrazyLemon prečrta sasa84 na seznamu virtualnih friendov
<dz0ny> also po bližnjem vzhodu se potepaš
<idioterna> sounds bad
<sasa84> kulči
<idioterna> sasa84: il2 spilej
<sasa84> kaj je to?
<idioterna> super dela u wine
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> bom zvecer posneu kako zgleda
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/il2-3.jpg
<idioterna> tkole zgleda
<idioterna> audio pa tko nekak: http://bou.si/rest/boli-prepona.ogg
<sasa84> kul idioterna
<sasa84> a to ej za steam?
<dz0ny> idioterna: prod temu se ne more primerjat https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzNs4-kRLaE
<Pepelka13> Assassin's Creed Brotherhood E3 Trailer [North America] - YouTube
<sasa84> ouu jeeee dz0ny !!!
<sasa84> tale AC ma tko eno zgodbo pa mi je zarad tega kul
<sasa84> dz0ny, ti si jo tud sposodš ponavad v videotekah?
<dz0ny> ne orginal :)
<dz0ny> blasphemy
<dz0ny> sam tecn je tist origin
<sasa84> a TB je kul sposojevalnica? :)
<sasa84> pa cod tud Å¡e nism nikol igrala :\
<sasa84> sam z wolfensteinom se lohk pohvalm :P
<sasa84> pa ne sam un 3d :D
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install DroidCam (Wireless Android Webcam) Client In Ubuntu Via PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/pbEfrb3RtAc/install-droidcam-wireless-android.html
<idioterna> dz0ny: res je, ful je bols
<idioterna> sasa84: il2 ma boljso zgodbo
<sasa84> idioterna, a morm namestit prek steama?
<idioterna> loh ga ja
<idioterna> sam ga mors prek steama za windowse k ga u wine instaliras
<sasa84> achso
<sasa84> pa sej prek wine normaln fura (kokr vidm vodiče)
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> js sesuvam une k na winsih spilajo uizi tko da
<idioterna> ocitno dobr dela
<idioterna> bos pa rabla joystick pa pedala, ce ne je dost brezveze
<sasa84> uuuf :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glruRJINXnw
<Pepelka13> World Cup Part 1 (Tiny Town Ep. 15) - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »After a trip to the world cup, Ben returns to Tiny Town with a new girlfriend from South America. SUBSCRIBE to Above Average Network: http://bit.ly/LlHUTM TW...«
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<zdobersek> meh.
<CrazyLemon> why meh?
<zdobersek> ni mi smesno.
<CrazyLemon> seveda je.. špansko govori čeprav je iz brazilije
<idioterna> i'll let the bot make me refrain from looking
<zdobersek> Anna?
<sasa84> zdobersek, piki...<3
<idioterna> Pepelka13 here
 * CrazyLemon is done
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Feednix is a Command Line RSS Reader for Feedly  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/fKK3xhncg1g/feednix-feedly-terminal-linux-app
<CrazyLemon> .potresi
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 3.km JV od TOPOLÅ ICE @23/06/2014 08:22:06  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.39+N,+15.06+E
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 3.km JV od TOPOLÅ ICE @23/06/2014 08:22:06  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.39+N,+15.06+E
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 27.km JZ od VARAŽDINA (HRVAŠKA @20/06/2014 23:01:49  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.1+N,+16.17+E
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 5.km  V od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @20/06/2014 20:31:23  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.49+N,+15.62+E
<jabuk> M 2.5 > 7.km  V od CERKNA @19/06/2014 13:26:20  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.12+N,+14.08+E
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 12.km  S od PODLJUBELJA @17/06/2014 01:13:16  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.5+N,+14.32+E
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 10.km SZ od ČRNE NA KOROŠKEM @16/06/2014 21:43:24  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.53+N,+14.75+E
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 15.km  S od CELOVCA (KLAGENFURT, AVSTRIJA) @15/06/2014 00:22:09  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.76+N,+14.34+E
<CrazyLemon> you broke it
<CrazyLemon> again :p
<zdobersek> .shakyground
<zdobersek> .potres
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 3.km JV od TOPOLÅ ICE @23/06/2014 08:22:06  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.39+N,+15.06+E
<zdobersek> .potresi
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 3.km JV od TOPOLÅ ICE @23/06/2014 08:22:06  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.39+N,+15.06+E
<zdobersek> .potresa
<yang> http://jp.si/AdrijanaBW.jpg
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Audacious Going Back To GTK2 Starting With Version 3.6  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/wKDCW2AQdc0/audacious-going-back-to-gtk2-starting.html
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/smerokaz.jpg
<zdobersek> hremo med rozce!
<Sky[x]> dober vecer!
<zdobersek> ahoj!
<Sky[x]> pismo vpn si morm usposobit do cetrtka :(
<dz0ny> again?
<dz0ny> a ga nis ze mel?
<Sky[x]> sploh mi ga se ni uspel
<dz0ny> :D
<Sky[x]> na tomato mi noce in noce delat
<dz0ny> kako napako pa mas
<dz0ny> DH zna bit problem
<dz0ny> pa LZO izkljuc
<Sky[x]> ce se pravm spomnim vedno javi da je treba passphrase vpisat, sam brez tega pa ne morm zgenerirat ga sploh z uno skripto :)
<yang> idioterna: http://www.mladina.si/157731/sivala-je-svetlana-zvezdo/?utm_content=buffer9009b&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
<Pepelka13> Å ivala je Svetlana zvezdo | MLADINA.si
<Pepelka13> »Uprava Centra starejših Trnovo je prejela pismo ogorčene Trnovčanke, ki jo je zmotila rdeča zvezda, izobešena na stekleni ograji enega izmed balkonov.«
<yang> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/293296_485219618188396_2031820656_n.jpg
<sasa84> yang, jaz sem vidla to zvezdo :)
<yang> a si sla k Svetlani na obisk ?
<sasa84> veš kaj...k grem v moste, grem čez trnovo
<yang> cak mal ?
<sasa84> mislm, da je to visela takrat aprila
<sasa84> al pa maja....
<yang> zakaj pa ne gres raje na fuzinama ven iz avtoceste, imas blizje ?
<sasa84> a ja?
<sasa84> jaz grem za lj-center...pa grem čez trnovo al pa zavijem v prvem križišču desno pa pridm pr prulah ven
<yang> ja resda gres lahko tut iz Polja, cez Borovnico do Siske tako kot idioterna , ce imas prevec casa, ampak ni pa blizje
<yang> sasa84: casovno se ne izplaca
<yang> pejt na izvoz polje in imas cez fuzine do most dobrih 5 minut
<sasa84> yang, a pol grem naslednji odcep naprej od lj-center?
<yang> ne
<sasa84> bom v sredo probala to :P
<yang> mors it kr precej naokol, za lj-center je se izvoz za ig, skofljico, sostro in potem sele polje
<yang> v bisvtu se peljes potem "nazaj" v center, sam ce gres po avtocesti, se izognes zastojem skozi center ljubljane
<sasa84> pa sej tud una pot k prideš pr prulah ven je ok...
<yang> ti gres na lj-center ven, potem cez prule po roski, desno v moste
<sasa84> mhm
<yang> ja tam zna biti gneca
<sasa84> tud različno od ure
<yang> od fuzin do most je dvopasovnica
<yang> tko da tam gres lahko mal hitrej
<sasa84> a bi pol pršla an unem križišču ven, ko gre naravnost za btc?
<yang> od fuzin do most gres do odcepa za BTC, potem pa gres naravnost v moste
<yang> tist odcep je kajuhova cesta
<yang> ti gres pa naprej po zaloski
<sasa84> aha, to se prav, d pridem bl naprej od unga križišča za btc ven
<yang> nevem katero krizisce imas v mislih
<sasa84> čak ;)
<yang> a zelis da ti narisem ?
<yang> bom ti narisal
<yang> si bos lazje predstavljala
<sasa84> yang, jaz mam kle bliz Å¡panskih borcev
<yang> sasa84: poglej v query
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: ne rabis
<dz0ny> sam enter sisnes
<dz0ny> pa je cert brez gesla
<sasa84> ooo đonko ;)
<dz0ny> o sasa84
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nonstop si v lj pa ne poznaš lj.. sramota :p
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, moja pot je hitrejša ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no povej mi naslov kamor greš pa bomo vidli če je!
<CrazyLemon> a zdaj iščeš naslov ki je najbližje tvoji poti? :P
<CrazyLemon> nič..drugi polčas
<yang> CrazyLemon: kdo igra ?
<Sky[x]> dejmo tomato updejtat potem pa probat vpn zrihtat :)
<Sky[x]> hrvati zgublajo 2:0 proti mehiki
<CrazyLemon> yang hrvaška mehika
<sasa84> ola mexico!!!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, majke so hrvati na trenutke grobo igral!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp..tudi mehičani so v prvem polčasu :)
 * sasa84 ne mara tega pr fuzbalu... 
<sasa84> tud roben mi je včasih antipatičen, ker je k traktor :\
<CrazyLemon> robben je itak lame
<sasa84> jutr kdo Å¡pila?
<sasa84> italija-urugvaj...to bo zanimiv
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon, a nastavitve se ne pobrisejo ce upgrejdas tomato ?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] odvisno.. če je večji upgrejd je pametno spucat nvram
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] katero različico pa imaš?
<Sky[x]> aha, ker zdj ga nism vidm 1.28
<CrazyLemon> no..vsi imamo 1.28
<CrazyLemon> tisto za tem je pomembno :)
<Sky[x]> tomato-E900-NVRAM64K-1.28.RT-N5x-MIPSR2-120-Max (1).bin
<CrazyLemon> 120 je najnovejši
<CrazyLemon> kaj imaš pa gor?
<CrazyLemon> na routerju
<Sky[x]> tole sem ravnokar dal gor kar sem ti prilepu
<Sky[x]> prej sme mel pa neki od februarja/januarja pomoje
<CrazyLemon> aja..no če nimaš težav pol ne rabiš spucat..i guess :D vem da so pisali na forumu da je pametno spucat pri določenih razlčicah
<Sky[x]> ql
<CrazyLemon> js sm Å¡e vedno na 117 :)
<CrazyLemon> mogoče bi bilo pametno upgrejdat :)
<Sky[x]> aha, mom problem je tole zdj :D Jun 23 23:54:21 unknown daemon.err openvpn[950]: Error: private key password verification failed
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon, tole bi blo fajn dat gor :D
<Sky[x]> http://wiki.znc.in/ZNC
<Pepelka13> znc
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] ja..ne gre baje :)
<CrazyLemon> imaš pa miau :)
<Sky[x]> iz 2010 wtf ? :D
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<CrazyLemon> dela pa!
 * CrazyLemon je dokaz
<Sky[x]> ql ql to bi si pa res lahko dal ja :)
<CrazyLemon> sicer nimaš ssl podpore ampak kaj češ :)
<Sky[x]> jp
<CrazyLemon> no če imaš ipv6 ti lahk js pošljem binary pa .conf
<CrazyLemon> za ipv4 pa boš sam mogu pobrskat :)
<sasa84> ah Sky[x] ...to morš met tak tomato k jst :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej ga ima :)
<sasa84> a od unga avstrijca? :)))
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kaj je shibby ampak oba mata enakega
<CrazyLemon> oz. vsi trije mamo enakega ker je vsem dz0ny_ predlagal shibbyja :)
<Sky[x]> true :D hehe
<CrazyLemon> ampak bom js zdaj victekov firmware stestiral.. ker me  zanima a tudi tam ipv6 polni loge
<CrazyLemon> tko da brb :)
<sasa84> šibam pančat
<sasa84> nočko miške
<CrazyLemon> to je to
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon, utovu sem zakj me vpn heca :>
<Sky[x]> EasyRsa mi ne zna zgenerirat brez gesla :) grr
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] ker nisi označu "start vpn" ?? :)
<Sky[x]> zadeva cisto k dela pa fajn, sam nekak morm brez gesla zgenerirat pa sem zmagov :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] sej ti je dz0ny_ že prej napisal :)
<CrazyLemon> <dz0ny> Sky[x]: ne rabis
<CrazyLemon> <dz0ny> sam enter sisnes
<CrazyLemon> <dz0ny> pa je cert brez gesla
<Sky[x]> ne gre :) se smerm tezi za geslo grr
<Sky[x]> edina stvar  ki jo vpisem je tole
<Sky[x]> Enter PEM pass phrase:
<Sky[x]> Verifying - Enter PEM pass phrase:
<Sky[x]> phrase is too short, needs to be at least 4 chars
<Sky[x]> huh se nekje se neki vpise
<Sky[x]> sam ne gre z entrom naprej :(
<CrazyLemon> grem spat..ti se pa matraj naprej o/
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ln
<Sky[x]> ln
<upd> Sky[x], http://webmasters.stackexchange.com/questions/1247/can-i-skip-the-pem-pass-phrase-question-when-i-restart-the-webserver
<Pepelka13> security - Can I skip the PEM pass phrase question when I restart the webserver? - Webmasters Stack Exchange
<Sky[x]> ql, ceprav sedaj naj bi zgeneriral ze brez pass phrase updam da bo delalo :)
<upd> ok
<Sky[x]> kaj pocnes ?
<upd> ma en program delam za trgovat
<upd> pa glih spletno stran posodabljajo pa čakam da spet začne delat
<Sky[x]> ql ql
<upd> mja
<upd> Sky[x], http://pubapi.cryptsy.com/api.php?method=singleorderdata&marketid=155 dj probi če ti odpre
<Sky[x]> 502 Bad Gateway
<upd> ok tnx
<Sky[x]> ulala vpn mi dela celo :D
<Sky[x]> server se je celo zalvfov grr
<upd> super
<Sky[x]> zdj je treba pa nekak stestirat ce dela :)
<Sky[x]> sam ne morm se sam nase povezat lol :D
#ubuntu-si 2014-06-24
<Sky[x]> dz0ny_, koncno zrihtal vpn in stestiral s telefonom :)
<napsy> dan
<napsy> www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5108erygkM
<napsy> faaail
<napsy> tip ziher prej delal za onion news :D
<zdobersek> don't laugh, SAVE HIM
<dz0ny> fan
<dz0ny> dan
<zdobersek> .gif fan
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/dbxOQG2nUN0qs/giphy.gif
<Sky[x]> dan
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, sem zrihtal vceri vpn, fora je bla da je blo treba pri easyrsa skripti podat parameter nopass :)
<dz0ny> no :)
<CrazyLemon> meeh... meni pa Å¡e vedno na 30min dnsmasq sigterma
<CrazyLemon> očitno je res siol kriv
<zdobersek> APU, imo
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<zdobersek> heyaaaayayayayaa
<zdobersek> sasa84: ?? <:O~
<sasa84> oooooooo zdobersek moja miši!!!!
<sasa84> koook kjuuuuut
 * sasa84 pristavi đezvico
<sasa84> slax0r, dz0ny ...vidva tud?
<slax0r> daj ja ;)
<napsy> kwa sm lack
<napsy> kr celga bika bi lahka pojedu
<CrazyLemon> .gif challenge accepted
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/qZGFdIJ9F3usE/giphy.gif
<idioterna> js nism noben bik.
<slax0r> crazy wait for it lemon
<CrazyLemon> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1goX7E-gKq1C9WN-vX2fL_O3lXgBCFVmdVgAAJHwv2eo/viewform?edit_requested=true
<Pepelka13> I'd like to request an invitation to Google Domains.
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj je to?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny če želiš kodo za dostop do private bete
<CrazyLemon> no..če želiš da ti MOGOČE pošljejo kodo :D
<CrazyLemon> !g google domains
<Pepelka13> Google Apps for Business – Email, Collaboration Tools And More http://www.google.com/enterprise/apps/business/
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> https://domains.google.com/about//features.html
<Pepelka13> Google Domains - Features
<sasa84> .gif CrazyLemon
<jabuk> No gif available :(
<sasa84> lol :D
<idioterna> .gif no gif available
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/w88IC2gWgHLMY/giphy.gif
<idioterna> makes perfect sense.
<sasa84> hm ...
<sasa84> pol je CrazyLemon vonjava :D
<idioterna> ja sej se ga do sm voha k tok smrdi!
<dz0ny> .gif sia
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/L87YcHUpPluHS/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> .gif crazy lemon
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/lA0pONycTezZK/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> it does make sense
<idioterna> dat lemon
<orion1111> .gif farting
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/Sg7jAYpMSAt8s/giphy.gif
<orion1111> .gif borat
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/C4lSxWjqSJLfG/giphy.gif
<napsy> ou yea
<dz0ny> .gif bang that
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/c952EwtqLTbzy/giphy.gif
<napsy> .gif sarcasm
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/KCG9Mecy3rwCQ/giphy.gif
<sasa84> .gif boys
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/27i38ZL0ykGiY/giphy.gif
<sasa84> lol
<napsy> ehhh
<napsy> sploh ni res
<idioterna> kva ni
<idioterna> we're biologically programmed to copulate with anything that moves and is not trying to eat us.
<idioterna> na sreco nam je loh vseen pa rajs programiramo
<napsy> eh za zenske enak velja :D
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> how does that change anything
<napsy> komentiram on gif :)
<idioterna> ja pa sej vids da je napu naga
<idioterna> rada bi, pa je su z drugo!
<napsy> po zaslugi koga?
<napsy> na-a
<napsy> kwa vem ka je hotu od nje :D
<idioterna> ja nc
<idioterna> sej u tem je problem pomoje
<napsy> makes sense
<idioterna> jsm tut mislu jit zgodej spat dons ponoc
<idioterna> pa mi ni ratal
<napsy> ah ja :)
<idioterna> pa zdej je se tist tedn k se morm ful nazaj drzat odkar so otroske doklade tok nizke
<sasa84> haha idioterna
<dz0ny> http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-27992439
<Pepelka13> BBC News - Microsoft to release Android-powered Nokia X2 handset
<Pepelka13> »Microsoft unveils its first handset following its takeover of Nokia's handset business. The device runs on Android rather than Windows Phone.«
<dz0ny> lol
<napsy> sj ne da tut ms pobere od android prodaje :)
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> but still
<dz0ny> ne prenesem tiles interface
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: ze mas kaksen omnimech? :)
<dz0ny> 99€
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: nimam, dokler ne bodo za cbillse.
<slax0r> saj niso neki posebnega ravno
<LorD_DDooM> Timberwolf je bolan, samo to je bil vedno
<slax0r> ma niti ne
<slax0r> bi pricakoval da bo boljsi
<slax0r> al pa direwolf, je piece of joke
<slax0r> al so bli pa piloti totalni noobi do sedaj
<LorD_DDooM> Predvsem bi rekel da folk ne zna igrat z direwolfom, ker je precej neodpustljiv mech
<slax0r> sva bila z enim, face to face, 6x cuac5 direwolf, js pa z svojim ctf4x 4x ac5, pa sm ga sesul
<slax0r> oba skor neposkodovana na zacetku
<slax0r> prav zanimal me je kaj se bo zgodil, sm reku fuck it, pa direktiva v njega
<slax0r> sicer sva drug drugega sesula, istocasno, sam vseen :)
<slax0r> 6x cuac5 bi me moral raztrgat
<LorD_DDooM> Saj pravim, folk Å¡e ne zna igrat pa Å¡e nima skillov nabuhanih
<LorD_DDooM> Včeraj je imel eden naših direwolfow 1670 dmga
<LorD_DDooM> lagano sportski
<slax0r> hudo
<slax0r> js se nism vidu vec kt 900
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz sem imel enkrat 1270 s TBT-7K
<slax0r> sam me pa ze prav mika dab nabavu timberwolfa
<LorD_DDooM> meh
<LorD_DDooM> meni sicer te mix matchi med IS+Clan ne sedejosploh
<LorD_DDooM> raje bi videl IS vs C
<slax0r> to so pomoje bolj private matchi
<LorD_DDooM> So ja, samo za matchmaking bi rad imel tako
<speed-> ka to spilate?
<LorD_DDooM> Mechwarrior Online
<speed-> ah
<speed-> hearthstone spila keri? :)
<slax0r> ne
<slax0r> hocem wc4
<slax0r> :P
<speed-> dober spil je
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: saj mogoce bo kdaj
<slax0r> samo potem res morajo clan meche napumpat kot morajo bit
<slax0r> in 2S vs 3L
<slax0r> speed-: ni to nekaj z kartami samo?
<speed-> ja
<LorD_DDooM> Naj bi bilo s prihodom CW (2015...)
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: CW?
<speed-> slax0r samo je pa svetovno pa trajajo matchi tam 10min
<speed-> tak da je super :)
<LorD_DDooM> Community warfare, kao zasedanje planetov pa IS vs Clan
<slax0r> woah, to tudi bo? :O
<LorD_DDooM> To naj bi bilo '90 sni pod open beti' (2012) pa Å¡e zdaj ni not..
<LorD_DDooM> 90 dni*
<slax0r> :D
<napsy> o cem to vidva?
<slax0r> napsy: MWO
<napsy> aham
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: sam nism si mislu da se je kater drug fan BTU v sloveniji, sm bil cist osamljen :P
<speed-> napsy, neke jebene kratice mata samo
<speed-> :p
<napsy> vidim ja :)
<slax0r> http://www.sarna.net/wiki/Main_Page
<Pepelka13> BattleTechWiki
<slax0r> knock yourself out :)
<slax0r> prevec je vsega da bi se dalo v 5min razlozit
<LorD_DDooM> Vglavnem, špil so foundal/kickstartal pod obljubo da bo ob releasu notri CW, torej zasedanje ozemlja/planetov, guild management, arene, pvp, tko kot je bilo v MW4 in še več... pa imamo še vedno samo random matchmaking... skratka nateg
<slax0r> mw4 se se igra res?
<LorD_DDooM> nas je Å¡e eno par :)
<slax0r> oz. kaj je ze bla tista, mw legends ali nekaj takega?
<slax0r> sam ce nimam mw4 vec kupljenega :/
<speed-> jaz sem eve spilal 10let, dovol je takih bedarij :p
<LorD_DDooM> Bolje ne, samo je imel kar dolg lifetime.. pravi hardcore BTU freaki furajo MW:LL
<slax0r> MWLL to je pa nek mod na crysis ne?
<LorD_DDooM> Ja, standalone, in to precej dober
<slax0r> se priporoca igrat?
<LorD_DDooM> so imel dovoljenje od nosilca licence mechwarrior,da so lahko delali MW igro
<slax0r> purchasable?
<slax0r> torej od M$ :P
<LorD_DDooM> Samo poj ko je PGI dobil licenco so bili primorani ukinit razvoj
<LorD_DDooM> Mislim da še zmer imajo 1x na teden (četrtek) matche na njihovem serverju...
<slax0r> sam so malo dalje naprej v casu ne?
<slax0r> vidim fafnirja itd.
<LorD_DDooM> ja, mislim da so že po 3068
<slax0r> jao, upam da se mwo razvije v eno posteno igro
<LorD_DDooM> Torej Tukayyid++
<slax0r> pa bolj bi mi odgovarjal da bi zakasiral za nadaljno igranje nekih 60eur
<slax0r> pa mas lahko ves content
<LorD_DDooM> To smo vsi upali...samo dokler bo PGI/IGP bdel nad razvojem tega ne bo
<LorD_DDooM> Ker MWO je pač nateg BTU fanov, je treba priznat
<slax0r> mja :/
<slax0r> anyhoo
<slax0r> I have a meeting to attend to :)
<LorD_DDooM> glhf
<zdobersek> gorekt
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> na cigaretih pise da skodujejo spermi in zmanjsajo plodnost
<idioterna> mogoce morm to probat
<zdobersek> http://mobile.slashdot.org/story/14/06/23/2357200/500k-energy-harvesting-kickstarter-scam-unfolding-right-now
<Pepelka13> $500k "Energy-Harvesting" Kickstarter Scam Unfolding Right Now - Slashdot
<Pepelka13> »New submitter FryingLizard (512858) writes For a while I've been following the saga of the Kickstarter "iFind" Bluetooth 4.0 tracking tag. Nothing new about such tags (there are many crowdfunded examples; some have delivered, some have disappointed), but this one claims it doesn't require any batter...«
<lynxlynxlynx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlA_YXDm9bg
<Pepelka13> Things you're doing wrong every day: everything. - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Full article: http://thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=lifehack Store: http://www.maddoxrules.com Twitter: https://twitter.com/maddoxrules Facebook: https...«
<CrazyLemon> idioterna namočiš jajca v vročo vodo pa je enak efekt pa še pljuča ti bodo hvaležna!
<idioterna> ne vem ce hocm jajca v krop namakat
<zdobersek> po usnju drajsat pa ni problema
<idioterna> kasnm usnju
<idioterna> neka sinteticna pena je tist
<zdobersek> doesn't make it right
<idioterna> doesn't help, either
<slax0r> 14:27 < idioterna> na cigaretih pise da skodujejo spermi in zmanjsajo plodnost
<slax0r> na cigaretih tudi pise kaj drugega kar se ne pomeni da velja v vseh primerih
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Cloud Sync Service OneDrive Gets Unofficial Linux App  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/M5I3m4XrO0g/one-drive-ubuntu-integration
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Digitalism - Wolves
<CrazyLemon> inkscape
<CrazyLemon> Program 'inkscape' trenutno ni nameščen. Namestite ga lahko z vnosom:
<CrazyLemon> sudo apt-get install inkscape
<CrazyLemon> Najnovejša različica inkscape je že nameščena.
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<zdobersek> faq da
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 22°C @24.06.2014 18:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 70%  oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:13:01, Kulminacija: 11:05:31, Sončni zahod: 18:58:02
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 45min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> fajn temp
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 27.9°C @24.06.2014 18:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 56% Veter: zahodnik 4 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:18:08, Kulminacija: 11:08:41, Sončni zahod: 18:59:15
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 41min 07s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> jebemti, mamo velik novinarjev
<zdobersek> http://libertarec.blogspot.pt/2014/06/a-list-of-slovenian-journalists-that.html
<Pepelka13> L I B E R T A R E C: A list of Slovenian journalists that are considered pro- socialist with their media
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to te preseneča?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mhm
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek verjetno nisi še nikoli obiskal FDV.. a veš kok je not študentov :)
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/MilanZver/status/481507855955402752/photo/1
<Pepelka13> Twitter / MilanZver: Svoboda Janši, svoboda ...
<Pepelka13> »Connect with your friends &#8212; and other fascinating people. Get in-the-moment updates on the things that interest you. And watch events unfold, in real time, from every angle.«
<CrazyLemon> svoboda janši..tip ima internet brez nadzora, sprehaja se pa ne vem kaj še vse počne.. bl svoboden kot tko
<zdobersek> v zapor s kriminalcem!
<zdobersek> oh wiat.
<lynxlynxlynx> :: coredumps are no longer sent to the journal by default. To re-enable:
<lynxlynxlynx> končno
<netkat>  echo >/etc/sysctl.d/50-coredump.conf \
<netkat>        "kernel.core_pattern=|/usr/lib/systemd/systemd-coredump %p %u %g %s %t %ey
<upd> bleh
<netkat> blah. lahko noc:)
<jabuk> M 2.4 > 6.km  S od TOLMINA @25/06/2014 00:43:25  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.24+N,+13.75+E
<upd> .potresi
<jabuk> M 2.6 > 5.km SV od TOLMINA @25/06/2014 00:43:25  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.22+N,+13.78+E
<upd> .toča
<upd> .dež
<upd> .baba
<upd> .help
<upd> https://www.google.com/maps/@46.185987,13.735284,3a,15.6y,219.56h,111.93t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sLMU-IjZgJYsQz3scI6IKSA!2e0 aha pa sem jo našel
<Pepelka13> Google Maps
#ubuntu-si 2014-06-25
<zdobersek> Dobro jutro, Slovenija!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: deop
<zdobersek> #webeequal
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no..because #weare!equal
<zdobersek> oh shush
<CrazyLemon> lej..vem  it sucks ampak tko so komunajzarji želeli in tko pač je
<CrazyLemon> danes pa android 5.0!
<CrazyLemon> lollipop!
<CrazyLemon> .potres
<jabuk> M 2.6 > 5.km SV od TOLMINA @25/06/2014 00:43:25  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.22+N,+13.78+E
<CrazyLemon> .potresi
<jabuk> M 2.6 > 5.km SV od TOLMINA @25/06/2014 00:43:25  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.22+N,+13.78+E
<CrazyLemon> http://map.ipviking.com/?_ga=1.106938115.1477390587.1388686673#
<Pepelka13> Norse - IPViking Live
<osho00000> zdravo, eno vprasanje. Ko poberem nekaj iz neta npr googlechrome.exe kateri protokol se uporablja? ftp?
<lynxlynxlynx> ponavadi http, karkoli si pač rabil, da si prišel do tja — če je prek brskalnika
<CrazyLemon> jah.. kaj piše na začetku povezave
<lynxlynxlynx> sicer mu moraš najbrž itak povedat
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<CrazyLemon> če je ftp:// potem je ftp :)
<osho00000> aha hvala
<osho00000> sej preko brskalnika se ne da ftp ne?
<CrazyLemon> se da
<CrazyLemon> yay nevihta
<zdobersek> yay
<zdobersek> He'll smite yee into oblivion
<CrazyLemon> he?
<CrazyLemon> morgan freeman?
<zdobersek> S M I T T E N
<CrazyLemon> yay ni več nevihte
<zdobersek> (01:49:40 AM) CrazyLemon left the room (quit: Ping timeout: 260 seconds).
<zdobersek> (01:53:35 AM) zdobersek: S M I T T E N
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zakaj si Å¡e up..pejt spat ! kmalu bo google i/o!
<zdobersek> .yt insomnia
<jabuk> Faithless - Insomnia (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuqEbRzy_t8 ♥50,675 ▶12,918,974
<CrazyLemon> good ol' faithless
<idioterna> balanescu quartet ma tut dobro insomnio
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaVjgFOZkvk
<Pepelka13> balanescu quartet - insomnia - YouTube
<yang> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/t1.0-9/10408649_870663512961000_413831213597491274_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 20.1°C @25.06.2014 12:30 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 87% Veter: jugovzhodnik 2.1 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:18:27, Kulminacija: 11:08:53, Sončni zahod: 18:59:20
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 40min 53s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> http://jp.si/koncerti/20140624-Billy_Idol/
<yang> fotke z mobilca
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxVZYiJKl1Y
<Pepelka13> What's on your mind? - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Facebook can be depressing because everyone else's lives are better than yours... But are they really? instagram: higgyt https://www.facebook.com/whatsonyour...«
<CrazyLemon> cool video :D
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: New Cinnamon Stable Ubuntu PPAs [Ubuntu 14.04 And 12.04]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/bnnondUKPic/new-cinnamon-stable-ubuntu-ppas-ubuntu.html
<yang> CrazyLemon: haha
<yang> CrazyLemon: ja sej je stupid portal "for showing off"
<yang> idioterna: za tebe k rad kitarco spilas https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncOA5GbU-ZI
<Pepelka13> STEVE STEVENS AMAZING GUITAR SOLO - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »STEVE STEVENS AMAZING GUITAR SOLO live 7/7/2012 piazzola sul brenta VILLA CONTARINI PADOVA ITALY HYDROGEN FESTIVAL 2012«
<yang> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/t1.0-9/10338234_10203665513825749_8520391778689774892_n.jpg no comment
<CrazyLemon> .imdb bad words
<jabuk> Bad Words (2013) 89 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.9/10 (6,473 glasov) MT: 57/100
<jabuk> A spelling bee loser sets out to exact revenge by finding a loophole and attempting to win as an adult.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3718425369/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2170299/
<upd> lol sam so zadeli POÅ TENO
<CrazyLemon> sej je pošten
<CrazyLemon> če ne bi bil pošten bi bil v zaporu
<CrazyLemon> *cough*
<upd> lol.
<zdobersek> #makescompletesense
<CrazyLemon> amirite
<CrazyLemon> 63 min till http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-DuC0tE7V4
<Pepelka13> The Chordettes - Lollipop - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »The Chordettes - Lollipop (1958) very cool song!! cheers up people!!!«
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/10405628_10152111235511927_8499837685066838075_n.jpg
<yang> Ceneje kot v SLO
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Help Test New Font Manager Vala/GTK3 Alpha Version  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/EarSEhEzLQY/help-test-new-font-manager-valagtk3.html
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtLJPvx7-ys
<Pepelka13> Google I/O 2014 - Keynote - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Find out about the latest product and platform innovations at Google. Watch all Google I/O 2014 videos at: g.co/io14videos«
<zdobersek> ooh, L release
<CrazyLemon> lesbians ftw!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ! polymer on android!
<zdobersek> awmygawd
<zdobersek> oyeaa
<zdobersek> ordering pizza through me watch
<dz0ny> kaj sem zaudu
<zdobersek> dream. come. true.
<dz0ny> occupy google ? :D
<zdobersek> ERMERGERD tud recepte lahko berem!
<zdobersek> .gif ice cream watch
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/FpuWitmVjjSE/giphy.gif
<dz0ny> .yt halo watch
<jabuk> Halo 4 Story (Game Movie) HD (ena ura) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlQeLoTUoZE ♥25,874 ▶5,680,435
<yang> CrazyLemon: kdaj je finale fuzbala, vsaj eno tekmo da pogledam
<CrazyLemon> !g date of world cup finals
<Pepelka13> The matches of the 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil™ - FIFA.com http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/matches/
<yang> 12/13 jul
<yang> huh kaj cel mesec traja zabava ?
<zdobersek> fun fun fun
<dz0ny> .yes
<dz0ny> yes
<dz0ny>  yes yes yes
<dz0ny> meh
<CrazyLemon> yes yes works no no
<jabuk> The YES dance
<jabuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyqUj3PGHv4
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> efin google fit
<CrazyLemon> kje je google phone
<zdobersek> UH OH!
<zdobersek> LOOK AT KIKI
<CrazyLemon> kiki?
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyqUj3PGHv4&t=59s
<Pepelka13> The YES dance - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »GET YOUR YES DANCE T SHIRT!!! http://www.punchrobert.com/gear WATCH YES DANCE 2 HERE! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FPP0khMOBM&list=UU76bzks6aPP2aaE3DtrP_k...«
<CrazyLemon> meeh
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<CrazyLemon> dve uri dobijo
<CrazyLemon> DVE!
<zdobersek> ker imajo DVE zapestji!
<zdobersek> #makes #sense
<CrazyLemon> makes sense!
<zdobersek> eyy
<CrazyLemon> you hashtag hipster
<CrazyLemon> pa cardboard so tudi dobili!
<zdobersek> ma sej
<zdobersek> kulk je karta?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem
<CrazyLemon> lani niso dobili nič :D
<CrazyLemon> !g ticket price google i/o
<Pepelka13> Google I/O 2014 registration info, ticket prices revealed | PhoneDog http://www.phonedog.com/2014/03/26/google-io-2014-registration-info-ticket-prices-revealed/
<CrazyLemon> Tickets will be priced at $900 for a general admission pass or $300 for an academic admission ticket.
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dobil so chromecast pa pixla
<zdobersek> humm
<zdobersek> a je blo kej glede gugl speglov?
<dz0ny> nope
<zdobersek> kewl
<dz0ny> cardbox so novi spegli :D
<dz0ny> https://developers.google.com/cardboard/
<Pepelka13> Cardboard
<Pepelka13> »Cardboard«
<dz0ny> cardboard*
<zdobersek> cez dve leti bojo tud ure sle stran
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne niso.. dve uri pa cardboard
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lansk let
<CrazyLemon> http://9to5google.com/2014/06/25/google-io-attendees-will-receive-cardboard-and-a-pair-of-smartwatches/
<Pepelka13> Google I/O attendees will receive Cardboard and a pair of smartwatches | 9to5Google
<Pepelka13> »Google I/O is all about developers and while revealing that Mountain View has paid out over $5 billion to devs since last year's show, Sundar Pichai took the time to thank the people building produ...«
<CrazyLemon> Pichai revealed that attendees will receive Cardboard, a folding smartphone holder that converts your handset into a VR headset. Think of it as a poor man’s Oculus Rift.
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> upal sem da bodo nov chromecast launchal
<CrazyLemon> ki je hkrati android tv :)
<CrazyLemon> pa da bo na voljo za 35€  tudi v .si :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lani pa se mi zdi da je odpadel i/o zaradi vremena
<CrazyLemon> a ni?
<dz0ny> hm neki je blo enkrat
<dz0ny> k so dobil
<dz0ny> http://developer.android.com/preview/index.html
<Pepelka13> Coming Soon | Android Developers
<dz0ny> lanks let
<dz0ny> aja linux bo dobil android apps
<dz0ny> bolje receno chromeos
<CrazyLemon> mja..to me ne zanima ..spljoh :)
<zdobersek> 'but what about glass' https://twitter.com/isaach/status/481850328812236800
<CrazyLemon> what about the glass?
<CrazyLemon> 2gb rama ima nov edition
<CrazyLemon> thats it :)
<Pepelka13> Twitter / isaach: meanwhile at google i/o ...
<Pepelka13> »Connect with your friends &#8212; and other fascinating people. Get in-the-moment updates on the things that interest you. And watch events unfold, in real time, from every angle.«
<CrazyLemon> ko so začeli govorit o google play services
<CrazyLemon> sm upal da bodo govorili o updejtanju vseh različic androida prek play services ..neodvisno od OEM :)
<dz0ny> tist bo google one
<zdobersek> android silver
<CrazyLemon> kakšen google one
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj se sposoja v videoteki?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ bad words
<yang> huh http://content4.viralnova.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/animals-and-humans-009.jpg
<yang> huh-huh https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uqBGTnUukg
<Pepelka13> How Psychedelics Are Saving Lives - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »This video, produced by http://www.videoigniter.com and http://www.reset.me, highlights how psychedelic medicines are saving lives worldwide. Numerous studie...«
#ubuntu-si 2014-06-26
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 16.km SV od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @26/06/2014 05:12:53  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.38+N,+14.62+E
<napsy> dan
<slax0r> dan
<skyx_> dan
<skyx_> CrazyLemon, prides v piran da eno recemo ? :D
<yang> a je soncno dol ?
<skyx_> jp osnce na polno zge
<yang> se gres kopati ?
<skyx_> ko bo cas za pavzo/kosilo :)
<skyx_> drgac delam
<yang> v LJ je oblacno
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 14°C @26.06.2014 9:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 95%  oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:13:42, Kulminacija: 11:05:55, Sončni zahod: 18:58:08
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 44min 26s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> in se mrzlo
<skyx_> aja tukaj pa soncek lepo frisno bilo zjutrja
<skyx_> sedaj je ze vroce me zge po vratu :)
<idioterna> ne vem ce je mrzlo
<idioterna> jsm isto oblecen k zmeri
<idioterna> mal manj pece sonce ja
<yang> idioterna: a si vidu guitar solo ?
<yang> idioterna: ce dobro obvladas kitaro, nimas problemov z zenskami http://www4.pictures.zimbio.com/pc/Steve+Stevens+Josie+Stevens+Celebs+Bardot+yDLxvkyW6d0l.jpg
<CrazyLemon> http://www.avto-magazin.si/media/cache/upload/Photo/2014/06/26/par-prevrnil-avtomobil_article630x298.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<yang> heh
<yang> photoshop
<idioterna> yang: kje je pa ksna zenska na tej sliki?
<yang> hehe
<slax0r> freaky pants! :D
<yang> Americaaaan womaaaan (get away from meeeeee-eh)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2014/06/internetni_avtogol_na_svetovnem_prvenstvu_v_braziliji.aspx
<Pepelka13> Internetni avtogol na svetovnem prvenstvu v Braziliji | Računalništvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka13> »Neposrečena fotografija šefa varnosti za brazilsko svetovno prvenstvo v nogometu je širnemu svetu razkrila geslo za dostop do omrežja nadzornega centra na štadionu Arena Pantanal v Cuiabi.«
<lynxlynxlynx> http://int3.cc/products/usbcondoms
<Pepelka13> int3.cc - The USB Condom
<Pepelka13> »http://www.usbcondoms.com Have you ever plugged your phone into a strange USB port because you really needed a charge and thought: "Gee who could be stealing my data?". We all have needs and sometimes you just need to charge your phone. "Any port in a storm." as the saying goes. Well now you can be a bit safer. "USB Condoms" prevent accidental data exchange when your device is plugged in to another device with a USB cable. USB Condoms achieve th
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> preprosto kupiš polnilec za avto na dx pa imaš že to
<CrazyLemon> pa prihraniš $5-7
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang> nic ne prihranis
<yang> ker pride paket s kitajske
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 9.km  V od DOMŽAL @26/06/2014 14:16:42  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.12+N,+14.72+E
<yang> Po novem je tako, da racunaj opravljeni carinski postopek, ko odprejo paket
<CrazyLemon> yang kak carinski postopek?
<CrazyLemon> o čem govoriš
<yang> o narocilih izven EU
<CrazyLemon> yang a govoriš na pamet? :)
<CrazyLemon> naročal sem kar nekaj stvari iz dx
<CrazyLemon> pa ni bilo nobenega carinskega postopka
<speed-> so te presvercali te
<speed-> :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: ne govorim na pamet, povedali so mi da je po novem carinski postopek, kjer odprejo paket in to zaracunajo
<yang> verjetno imas objavljeno v uradnem listu, lahko preveris
<speed-> yang lahko odprejo samo v 99% ne delajo tega
<napsy> na podlagi cesa pa se odlocijo?
<speed-> jah ce kaj ne stima
<speed-> meni so odpirali
<speed-> ko sem nekaj nazaj na zamenjavo posiljal
<napsy> ka pa zasebnost pa to
<speed-> pa so me hoteli se 1x carini
<speed-> ker je 1.5kg tezji paket bil
<CrazyLemon> napsy zasebnost pri carini?
<speed-> in ja lol :)
<napsy> aja ok ce papirji ne stimajo, ok
<speed-> recimo zdaj cist nova zgodba
<speed-> kolega naroco neke telefone z kitajske
<speed-> pa mu serejo na carini
<speed-> mi je kazal mail
<napsy> ka pa so tezil?
<speed-> 2 opciji so mu dali, ali uvozi prek firme ali pa mu poslejo inspektorja :)
<napsy> zarad telefonov?
<speed-> da
<speed-> 20 telefonov
<speed-> :)
<napsy> aja ah :D
<CrazyLemon> a so bile kopije? :)
<speed-> ne
<speed-> vse je ok
<speed-> samo pac snofajo na carini da nekaj nebo stimalo :)
<speed-> v glavnem butci so taki na pune
<yang> speed-: niso butci
<yang> verjetno je narocil zase 20 telefonov in se smatra da bi jih rad preprodajal, ce je navedel da so za osebno uporabo morda ni logike in bi jih moral vzeti na podjetje
<yang> mogoce so kaksne kvote (uradno)
<speed-> yang so butci
<speed-> in ne glede tega
<speed-> jaz sem mogel z prekmurja v fakin lublano it
<speed-> ker so idioti od prvega do zadnjega tam
<yang> meni so tudi zaracunali enkrat carino s stroski posiljanja vred iz amerike in kar poslali paket na mojo posto z racunom, tako da se niti zmeniti tam nisem mogel in sem raje kar placal
<speed-> ker sem vracal neko robo in sem hotel povrnjeno carino
<speed-> ja to je se pa najboljsa finta
<speed-> da gre postnina zraven k davku
<speed-> wtf
<speed-> :)
<speed-> obdavcimo storitev s katero nima drzava nic, way to go :)
<speed-> v glavnem moje izkusnje so take
<speed-> UPS - carji gre vse mimo
<speed-> posta DHL in vse ostalo s cim sem mel opravka pa katastrofa
<yang> kurc gleda tako carino, jaz nic vec ne narocam izven EU
<yang> je rekel zadnjic eden da je narocal neke usb kable, ki so bli 5 usd, pol je moral se 15 eur plaacat carinski postopek
<speed-> da
<speed-> to je tak poceni skos prisel :)
 * CrazyLemon naročal več kablov pa nikoli nič plačal :)
<yang> ker dejansko si ti dolzan carino obvestiti kdaj dobis paket in kaj bo v njem, da se eventuelno izognes carinskemu pregledu...
<yang> CrazyLemon: ti mas veze tm na carini, lahk bi svercal kej iz nizozemske
<CrazyLemon> yang zakaj bi Å¡vercal karkoli iz EU?
<dz0ny> .vreme cerknica
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 19.5°C @26.06.2014 14:30 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 68% Veter: severovzhodnik 1.5 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:15:16, Kulminacija: 11:06:33, Sončni zahod: 18:57:51
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 42min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> what the hell
<yang> speed-: zavedat se mors da je Carina drzavni aparat, vec ko lahko dobijo od tebe bolje je za njih/drzavo, kregati z nnjimi se je pa brezveze, brez pravnika bos najverjetneje izgubil, pa se robo ti bodo zavrnili
<CrazyLemon> 3.15 ???
<idioterna> 3.14 what
<speed-> yang to jaz vem
<CrazyLemon> <jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:15:16
<idioterna> aja jah
<speed-> se nisem z njimi nic kregal
<idioterna> early.
<speed-> ker ni smisla :)
<speed-> no takrat sem se
<speed-> ko so mi hoteli eno stvar 2x ocarinit
<speed-> te pa sem se kregal tam z parimi ljudmi :)
<yang> mene so skoraj vedno nategnil, so mi pa kaksno zadevo poslali neocarinjeno tudi, tako kot CrazyLemon
<speed-> ampak sem bil kriv sam tudi malo tu
<speed-> 'baje' bi mogel narediti zacasni izvoz
<speed-> samo kaj te clovek ve
<yang> speed-: ajja ti ssi robo ven possiljal
<speed-> ja na zamenjavo sem poslal
<speed-> pa bi mogel jaz izvoz naredit v tem primeru
<slax0r> jaz vedno raje narocam vse v avstrijo
<slax0r> carina je nekje ista, brez problemov
<slax0r> postnina pa kdaj pa kdaj cenejsa
<slax0r> in se enkrat nisem mel problema z carino
<idioterna> http://image-store.slidesharecdn.com/319a21aa-faf1-11e3-959a-12313d070a9d-large.jpeg
<skyyx> CrazyLemon, danes sem sprobal SUP klele v Piranu pa jesuper zadevca
<skyyx> se valov ni bilo veliko :)
<zdobersek> slovenska ubuntu premesanka?
<zdobersek> (c) zdobersek
<upd> http://www.supslovenia.si/ a toj ta zadeva
<Pepelka13> Sup Slovenia - Stand Up Paddle for all
<speed-> baje da jih narod na pune kupuje
<Pepelka13> »Sup Slovenia - SUP tečaji, izleti, vadba in po meri oblikovani paketi stoječega veslanja. SUP ob Slovenski obali, opazovanje rečnih plitvin in prečkanje jezer je nekaj enkratnega. Sprehoda po rečni gladini Ljubljanice pa ne pozabite nikoli.«
<speed-> glih danes kolega na kavi pravil, da jutri dobi enega na posojo :)
<upd> ravno v nedeljo sva sla z babo na jezero tle u lj. pa je en s tem bil, se mi je cudno zdelo kak se ne zvrne
<upd> speed-, mogoče veš kakšne so cene ?
<speed-> upd cca 600 eur je rekel kolega
<speed-> za nakega zlozljivega
<zdobersek> kaj je pol to, surf deska pa veslo?
<speed-> tak nekak ja :)
<upd> aja sem mislil da je to leseno
<speed-> upd tega ki ga on dobi na probo je za napihnit
<speed-> bomo videli :)
<upd> zakon
<speed-> nevem ce, mene ni prepricalo hehe
<speed-> rajsi se grem z pedolinojom pelat :)
<upd> a to je un k goniš :D
<speed-> ja
<upd> je dobr ce kdo drug goni.. btw kolk si pa dal v piranu
<upd> mislem če je to v kakšni ponudbi al si tko
<slax0r> 600eur, lol
<slax0r> LOL!
<speed-> slax0r ^^ :)
<upd> http://www.parsun.si/index.php?option=com_jshopping&controller=product&task=view&category_id=3&product_id=46&Itemid=111&lang=sl
<Pepelka13> SUP deska Viamare 300x75x10cm, max.100kg, by PARSUN.si
<speed-> upd, hvala sem mu ze linkal hehe
<upd> :)
<speed-> samo se vseeno overpriced
<speed-> ker pomoje spet ni tak kul da bi to uporablal dosti casa :)
<upd> jup za ta keš imaš že tečaj potapljanja
<zdobersek> .. katerga je tud koristno met
<slax0r> to je nasplosno neprakticno
<slax0r> kaj bos se vozil z tem gor pa dol po jezeru?
<speed-> za ta kes jaz mojega golfa pol leta tankam lol :)
<slax0r> za v reko pa itak ni, da bi lahko kam pripotoval
<upd> no golf 2 gre tud po reki
<speed-> sicer pa glej kak komu pase :)
<zdobersek> pa lahko s tvojim golfom, polnim bencina, lopatas po jezeru?
<speed-> zdobersek, bi slo 1x
<speed-> :)
<speed-> eh nic idem kosit ajde
<zdobersek> btw, tule nas je par kolesarjev, ki devamo petkratnike te vsote za kolesa :>
<slax0r> kk, ajde
<zdobersek> glhf
<slax0r> zdobersek: pa vseeno je kolo se nekak uporabno
<slax0r> tudi ce se ne mislis naganjat ko malo mutav, se lahko vsedes nanj in gres na kak izlet ali kaj pa vem
<slax0r> kaj bos pa z tem? se vozil levo in desno po jezeru? :)
<upd> pa čakal morsko deklico
<zdobersek> sup mi je kr zanimiv, pac, hodis od jezera do jezera
<yang> upd: aja to je ta "novi" sport paddling
<yang> videl sem jih na blejskem jezeru
<yang> ne vem, men je windsurfing bolj vsec
<yang> so me ze 3x reseval, ko sem odlutal od obale
<upd> hah
<yang> me je neslo tja dol proti albaniji
<yang> ce bi bil ful sportnik bi se naucil kitesurfing, baje zna biti zanimivo, vsaj izgleda tko
<upd> ja tist je hudo
<yang> wakeboarding sem tut na kratko probal
<yang> ampak premalo da bi lahko rekel, da znam
<idioterna> CHARLIE DONT SURF
<zdobersek> CHARLIE JUST BITES
<yang> surfat sem pa znal, kot najstnik, zdaj verjetno ne vec
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jts9suWIDlU
<Pepelka13> Apocalypse Now - Kilgore talks surfing and napalm - YouTube
<zdobersek> SUAREZ BANNED
<yang> upd: tut kaksen napihjiv kajak ni slaba zadeva, vrzes ga v prtljaznik, ne rabis stang na avtu met, kot za dilo
<yang> pa dva se lahko vozta not, ce vzames vecjega
<upd> ija, no če bom kdaj jaz kaj... bi se najraje potapljal :)
<yang> tis je malo bolj rizicno, ker si pod vodo
<yang> pa oprema je tezka
<yang> zna biti pa fajn
<yang> ce nis obcutljiv na pritisk
<upd> 1x sem se že pa je bilo ql
<CrazyLemon> skyyx pri piranu? a niso valovi malce preveč za SUP? :)
<skyyx> nop
<CrazyLemon> drugače je meni SUP tudi overkill.. če bi že kaj kupu bi kajak :9
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<skyyx> so bli valovi od jaht
<skyyx> pa mej enkrt skor dol vrgl pa sem bil pripravljen na val
<idioterna> kajak je vecji k dila
<CrazyLemon> kajak dila?
<idioterna> na dili supas
<idioterna> v kajaku pa sedis
<idioterna> tko da je tezko dila overkill kajak pa ne
<CrazyLemon> aja..deska
<CrazyLemon> res je..v kajaku sediš ampak si veliko hitrejši in bl okreten :)
<zdobersek> speak for yourself!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i am!
<zdobersek> then shush!
<CrazyLemon> oh no you didnt
<zdobersek> shush!
 * CrazyLemon snaps his fingers in front of zdobersek's face
<zdobersek> .bitchslap CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> .gif bitch slap
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/8bhzFWXTsgCGs/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> .gif talk shit get hit
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/14884e2SSDOKI0/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> http://img.pandawhale.com/post-44145-Sansa-Slaps-Robin--Talk-Shit-G-JEAQ.gif
<zdobersek> that's the one
<skyyx> CrazyLemon, prides do piranha s kolesom
<skyyx> ?
<dz0ny> .vreme piran
<jabuk> ARSO: Piran-ocean. boja (0m): 23.6°C @26.06.2014 13:30 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 46% Veter: severnik 3.8 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:19:32, Kulminacija: 11:09:44, Sončni zahod: 18:59:56
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 40min 24s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> skyyx: prevec piha :>
<skyyx> lol :D
<skyyx> ej prav prijetno pihlja mal :)
<slax0r> primorci...veter 120kmh, "prav prijetno pihlja mal"
<speed-> jah ce so vajeni :D
<slax0r> tak kot rusi, -20, ravno prava temperatura za bikini :D
<speed-> jaz pa se peljem v rakican z bikon
<speed-> pa jamran kaksi breg
<speed-> :p
<slax0r> hehe :OP
<slax0r> :P
<yang> OPTIKA CLARUS - NE NASEDAJTE REKLAMI !
<yang> Danes me je poklicala "akviziterka" iz optike Clarus v BTC-ju in mi prijazno ponudila "brezplačno kontrolo vida". Ker sem bil na njihovem pregledu že pred leti, imajo zabeleženo tudi mojo telefonsko številko. Odgovoril sem ji, da že takrat, ko sem se oglasil na njihovi "brezplačni kontroli" sem želel po opravljenem pregledu dobiti informacijo o dioptriji.
<yang> Oseba ki je izvajala meritve mi je PO opravljenem pregledu povedala, da rezultate dobim samo v primeru, če bom pri njih naročil tudi očala v vrednosti nad 100 EUR. Seveda jih potem (že iz principa) nisem naročil, ker se mi je zdelo da s svojo reklamo zavajajo stranke.
<yang> Opazil sem tudi, da je izdelava očal z dioptrijo pri njih precej dražja kot pri konkurenčnih ponudnikih. Očitno pa jih do sedaj zaradi zavajanja še nihče ni prijavil, saj na njihovi spletni strani še vedno oglašujejo "brezplačno kontrolo vida" in nadlegujejo ljudi preko telefona.
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t1.0-9/10441206_713125085412532_5040350495516342070_n.jpg
<yang> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/cim-prej-ven-iz-slovenije.html
<Pepelka13> 24ur.com - 'Čim prej ven iz Slovenije'
<Pepelka13> »Na Slovenijo so mnogi, predvsem mladi, razočarani. Tako je med njimi že leta trend: Čim prej ven. Samo v letu 2012 se je iz države odselilo 14378 ljudi. Od tega je 3575 predstavnikov resnične izgubljene generacije, starih med 30 in 40 let.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako ti je uspelo pokvarit sončni vzhod/zahod ??
<CrazyLemon> spet maš nek čudn timezone?
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 20°C @26.06.2014 21:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 58%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:09:47, Kulminacija: 11:02:56, Sončni zahod: 18:56:05
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 46min 17s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> GMT baby
<dz0ny> hum
<dz0ny> timezone as env variable ne radi
<dz0ny> for some reason
<zdobersek> .yt for reasons unknown
<jabuk> The Killers - For Reasons Unknown (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TG5X4kOjEX8 ♥16,636 ▶4,042,423
<CrazyLemon> .gif you broke it
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/wJUkR2gxtPYFa/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> matr po kakšnem klancu sm se danes spuščal
<CrazyLemon> zoncolan se lahk skrije!
<CrazyLemon> 20% naklon pravi gps
<CrazyLemon> a ne...to je drug klanec
<idioterna> ce se spuscas je vseen kok je
<CrazyLemon> js raje grem gor kot pa dol po takem klancu :)
<CrazyLemon> sm sam čakal kdaj mi bo prvo kolo spodneslo
<idioterna> kasn cudn bicikl pa mas to
<idioterna> urlpls
<CrazyLemon> no url
<dz0ny> .yt Penny-farthing
<jabuk> Penny-farthing: Martin Barnes demonstrates riding techniques. (5 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UImiYy44rRE ♥57 ▶12,450
<dz0ny> tackga
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t1.0-9/552783_543442825699408_1858715511_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> občutek je podobno ja :D
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Make VLC Use Native Ubuntu Notifications in 5 Quick Clicks  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/kxFG8SzVpzY/make-ubuntu-apps-use-notification-notify-osd
<CrazyLemon> je že kdo odpeljal tole http://ridewithgps.com/routes/636651 ?
<Pepelka13> Bovec Mangart Trbiž Kr.Gora Vršič Bovec - A bike ride in Bovec, Bovec
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> pa se iz ljubljane pa nazaj
<idioterna> ampak ze dolg tega
<idioterna> nism se mel gps
<CrazyLemon> mal zahtevna se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> sicer ne toliko glede višincev..ampak celotna dolžina + višinci
<idioterna> ja 300km je
<idioterna> lj-tolmin-mangart-kranjska-vrsic-idrija-lj
<idioterna> prblizn tko no
<zdobersek> EASY FUCKEN PEASY
<dz0ny> ce bo se kdo dolgo pokonc http://soundcloud.com/weareallastronauts/blue-dot-one-dj-mix-1
<Pepelka13> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<yang> mater ste mazohisti
<yang> prevec so vas tepli kot otroke
<idioterna> pojma nimas kaj zamujas
<yang> krcne zile
<yang> ceprav bi enkrat rad se peljal cez mangart
<yang> z avtom se baje pride
<idioterna> ne, lih krcnih zil ne zamujas
<idioterna> jih bos dobil, k se premal gibljes.
<yang> idioterna: bova vidla cez 15 let, kdo jih bo imel vec
<idioterna> zdej je ze 15 let, tko da loh kr prec pogledava
<idioterna> js nimam nobene.
<yang> jst tut ne
<yang> delno so tudi podedovane
<yang> prijateljico so operirali ze pri 25ih zaradi tega
<yang> in tako lepo so jo pokrpali da se cisto nic ni videlo
<yang> ce mi nebi povedala sploh vedel nebi
<idioterna> zihr je cist prevec kolesarla.
<yang> pri njej so bile dedne
<idioterna> ne ne
<idioterna> to je od kolesarjenja
<yang> mislim da ni ne premalo ne prevec kolesarila
<idioterna> pomoje je sla vsako jutro trikrat na vrsic
<idioterna> ce ne zihr ne bi mela
<idioterna> men se tut sanja ne od kje si ti dobil idejo da majo kolesarji krcne zile
<yang> od tega k skoz noge obremenjujejo bolj kot je potrebno (oz. bolj kot bi se pri normalni dejavnosti)
<idioterna> svasta
<idioterna> noge so manj obremenjene kot pr laufanju al pa hoji v hribe
<zdobersek> men se vcasih kr same vrtijo, brez napora
<yang> vsaka preobremenitev za telo, se lahko kasneje kaze v kaksnih deformacijah
<idioterna> ma ti si resno mal omejen no
<idioterna> pr kolesarjenju ni nobene preobremenitve
<idioterna> preobremenitev boli
<idioterna> kolesarjenje pa ne
<yang> ja ti k si navajen napora in ne cutis vec
<idioterna> sportniki majo bistveno manj krcnih zil kot tisti, ki se ne ukvarjajo s sportom
<idioterna> krcne zile majo tisti, ki se gibljejo premalo
<idioterna> mazohisti zivite v getih in sedite pred televizijami
<idioterna> #outsideisfree
<yang> pac vsak ima svoja zanimanja
<yang> samo pretirano ukvarjanje s sportom pravtako skodi kot premalo zanimanja za sport
<idioterna> mhm, ampak ti zamujas dobre stvari, mi pa debilizem
<idioterna> jasno
<idioterna> sam to kar mi delamo ni pretirano ukvarjanje s sportom
<yang> to tud bodybuilderji pravjo
<idioterna> oni se ne ukvarjajo s sportom
<yang> a nis reku da se noge cisto spremenijo med voznjo in po njej
<idioterna> oni se prenazirajo z nezdravo hrano in so pri miru
<idioterna> nism
<yang> sej si fotke enkrat kazal
<idioterna> fotke od zatecenih nog ja
<idioterna> take mam kadar nekaj dni ne kolesarim in sedim v klimatizirani pisarni
<idioterna> po dveh treh urah kolesarjenja so pa spet normalne
<yang> no amapk to ni normalno
<idioterna> seveda ni normalno sedenje v klimatizirani pisarni
<yang> mislim, da ti zatekajo
<idioterna> skodljivo je za telo
<idioterna> na sreco mam tako delo da mi ni treba prav velikokrat sedet vec dni skupaj
<idioterna> pa nic migat
<yang> pr vsaki stvari je dobro imeti mero
<yang> da ne pretiravas
<idioterna> mhm, sam ti recimo skos pretiravas, pol pa reces "vi ste mazohisti"
<yang> ma v koncni fazi mi je vseeno kaj ti pocnes, jaz te vidim kot mazohista na biciklu
<idioterna> ja, narobe vidis
<idioterna> tvoja perspektiva je izkrivljena, ker si mestno dete.
<yang> slovenci so povecini nagnjeni k nekim ekstremnim naporom, tudi tej alpinisti ki lezejo v himalajo, malo frustriran narod nimas kaj
<idioterna> slovenci so povecini nagnjeni k sedenju na kavcu in basanju z nezdravo hrano
<idioterna> pa radi blodijo o duhovnosti in cepivih
<yang> morjo se pol dokazovat kje so bli pa filmcke pa slikce kazat naokoli da dobijo potrditev
<idioterna> bols to k crnobele bajse okol limat ane
<yang> sicer pa idioterna vsako tele ma svoje vesele
<idioterna> ja ampak ne stane zdravljenje vsakega veselja isto
<idioterna> no nc, grem se z naslednim hobijem ukvarjat
<idioterna> bbl
<idioterna> aja slikce
<yang> jaz pa v horizotalo je ze polnoc, LN !
<idioterna> evo slikca
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/both.png
<idioterna> srecno
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] First Alpha for Ubuntu 14.10 Flavours Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/0hsMf_Hce7c/first-alpha-ubuntu-14-10-flavours-released
#ubuntu-si 2014-06-27
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy__> dan
<zdobersek> AHOI
<dz0ny> morning
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> eh ja ta vagrant :)
<zdobersek> y not docker?
<Sky[x]> not
<Sky[x]> folk mam na win sekr :(
<Sky[x]> synced_folder ne dela ce mam 3 notr odkar se je updejtal na 1.6
<lynxlynxlynx> http://fastcompression.blogspot.com/2014/06/debunking-lz4-20-years-old-bug-myth.html
<Pepelka13> RealTime Data Compression: Debunking the LZ4 "20 years old bug" myth
<Sky[x]> ojoj
<zdobersek> arewesafeyet.com
<zdobersek> .isup
<zdobersek> .pomoc
<zdobersek> .stran www.arewesafeyet.com
<jabuk> www.arewesafeyet.com je dosegljiva!
<zdobersek> \o/
<CrazyLemon> http://vimeo.com/79306807
<Pepelka13> The Gunfighter on Vimeo
<Pepelka13> »Just another period western meta comedy short film. Featuring the mellifluous voice of Nick Offerman. I hope you enjoy it! WINNER Audience Award for Best Short…«
<zdobersek> koncno linkas nekaj zabavnega
<yang> http://www.replicant.us/2014/06/replicant-4-2-on-the-goldelico-gta04/
<Pepelka13> Replicant 4.2 on the Goldelico GTA04 | Replicant project
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vedno linkam zabavne stvari..sam ker ti nimaš smisla za humor!
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Easily Manage / Connect To SSH Hosts With Guake Indicator  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/gtJXZOAo8EU/easily-manage-connect-to-ssh-hosts-with.html
<yang> http://www.thelocal.no/20140626/norwegian-facebook-short-goes-viral
<Pepelka13> Norwegian anti-Facebook film goes viral - The Local
<Pepelka13> »A Norwegian short film about the miseries of life in the age of Facebook has struck such a chord that it has had nearly three million views on YouTube in less t«
<idioterna> you don't have to be there
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10256903_843843355629962_5933446902841663466_n.jpg?oh=78efd35d5847b6b9ca8a0913f728233e&oe=541022F0&__gda__=1412037753_1f614e75970203e0ec9bab7a9900331a
<CrazyLemon> yang ta video si vidu kle in spet ga postaš? staraš se :>
<yang> zdej je se opis zravn
<napsy> eh ja
<napsy> se vlece dan
<slax0r> niti ne
<napsy> uh pa kok
<slax0r> do pon. moramo projekt zakljucit ki je tako slabo splaniran
<napsy> me ze kr matrajo oci
<slax0r> dans sm napisal ze vec kode kot cel mesec
<slax0r> in to sam bullshit
<slax0r> sami workaroundi...
<napsy> :D
<napsy> js sm pa ze od pol sestih pokonc
<slax0r> sm reku da ok, sam pol da ne bo problemov ko bo treba kaj popravljat :D
<napsy> pa sm vmes en monster pa kavo spil
<slax0r> ne ne, sam da dela, da bo stranka zadovoljna :D
<napsy> no sj to je bistvo :)
<slax0r> ma ni, k ko bo treba kaj dodelat/popravit se bom pa mogu po domace povedano jebat
<napsy> release now, refactor later :P
<slax0r> release now, kill self later :P
<napsy> tut to bi slo :D
<lynxlynxlynx> od kje misliš, da ima thedailywtf vsebino? :)
<slax0r> od takih k sm js...
<slax0r> because OH MY GOD!
<slax0r> sramujem se svoje kode...in to ne cez pol leta, ze zdaj...
<lynxlynxlynx> vsi kdaj spišemo kak hack
<slax0r> ma ta ceu projekt je en hack :)
<CrazyLemon> hax0r :)
<napsy> yeeey one bug squashed
<napsy> unknown to go :D
<napsy> prekleto sizifovo delo
<napsy> www.randalolson.com/wp-content/uploads/iq-by-college-major-gender.png
<CrazyLemon> poor fdv students
<slax0r> 99 little bugs in the code, 99 little bugs in the code, fix one, patch it around, 117 little bugs in the code...
<idioterna> ja niso lih poor
<idioterna> ce dodas se dnar dimenzijo
<idioterna> so kr rich
<idioterna> bl k inzenirji pa matematiki
<CrazyLemon> idioterna npr kdo je tako rich?
<idioterna> vecina komunikologinj k jih poznam ma visje dohodke k js
<idioterna> ceprov oboji bullshit prodajamo!
<CrazyLemon> aja? več k 60k? kje pa delajo madona :)
<CrazyLemon> če bi to vedel nekaj let nazaj bi se raje vpisal na fdv!
<idioterna> ne vem ce je to dost
<idioterna> rabs se dobrga plasticnga kirurga
<napsy> lol
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> to ni težava.. i like big boobs and i can not lie
<idioterna> ja pol si jih pa kup ane
<idioterna> mogoce ne bo noben vprasu ce mas fdv narjen
<CrazyLemon> mogoče ne bo..kaj pa če bo? pol so  useless
<idioterna> mhm
<CrazyLemon> http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/warning-over-usb-chargers-after-woman-dies-from-apparent-electrocution-20140626-zsngd.html
<Pepelka13> Warning over USB chargers after woman dies from apparent electrocution
<Pepelka13> »Authorities are warning consumers against buying rip-off USB-style chargers after a young woman wearing headphones and holding her laptop was found dead with burns on her ears and chest, in an apparent electrocution.«
<idioterna> to sm pa dons ze vidu
<idioterna> sej je blog post
<idioterna> http://www.tablix.org/~avian/blog/archives/2014/05/idioternas_usb_charger/
<Pepelka13> Avian’s Blog: Idioterna's USB charger
<Pepelka13> »Having a closer look at a cheap and dangerous USB battery charger.«
<napsy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0
<Pepelka13> Friday - Rebecca Black - Official Music Video - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »This is the one and only official version of Rebecca Black's "Friday" music video. Follow Rebecca: http://twitter.com/msrebeccablack http://facebook.com/iamr...«
<slax0r> *thumbsup* napsy
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Xnoise Media Player Development Stopped  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/7A_SlDZEpmk/xnoise-media-player-development-stopped.html
<idioterna> stab in the face over the internet.
<napsy> oh lord
<lynxlynxlynx> slax0r: Å¡e moj primer
<lynxlynxlynx> spisal skripto, ki dela na dveh tabelah s skupaj < 20 vnosi
<lynxlynxlynx> čez noč mi je nafilala /, namesto, da bi bilo hitro mimo
<lynxlynxlynx> karkoli zdaj brišem, mi neki spet zafila (pa ne zgleda, da bi bil tmpfs)
<lynxlynxlynx> čuden dan, eh
<slax0r> lynxlynxlynx: slisi se kot cas za pivo
<lynxlynxlynx> ne pijem, ampak ja, pavza
<CrazyLemon> http://www.net-security.org/article.php?id=2061
<Pepelka13> Exploiting wildcards on Linux
<Pepelka13> »DefenseCode released an advisory in which researcher Leon Juranic details security issues related to using wildcards in Unix commands. The topic has been talked about in the past on the Full Disclosure mailing list, where some people saw this more as a feature than as a bug. There are clearly a number of potential security issues surrounding this, so Mr. Juranic provided five actual exploitation examples that stress out the risks accompanying pra
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Convert Audio / Video Files With Selene Media Encoder  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/0ipmdojlyaQ/convert-audio-video-files-with-selene.html
<lynxlynxlynx> meh
<lynxlynxlynx> hah, tole ja pa zanimivo ratalo
<lynxlynxlynx> še po rebootu, da so ja cel /tmp /run in deli /var čisto frišni, je vse isto
<lynxlynxlynx> df ne zna prikazat prave porabe, niti z -i
<lynxlynxlynx> reboot pomeni, da tudi ni nobenih dangling fd-jev, vmes sem pa zbrisal za 10G robe
<lynxlynxlynx> sistem dela normalno, razen postgresa :D
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Previdno pri uporabi nadomestnih znakov v lupini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41840/#p41840
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: Previdno pri uporabi nadomestnih znakov v lupini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41841/#p41841
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx thats some badass script :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ~100 vrstic, kr neki
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Previdno pri uporabi nadomestnih znakov v lupini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41842/#p41842
<yang> http://www.sadanduseless.com/2014/06/celebrities-without-eyebrows/
<Pepelka13> Celebrities Without Eyebrows
<dz0ny> lol https://github.com/michaelshobbs/dokku-app-predeploy-tasks/blob/master/lib/task-runner#L22
<Pepelka13> dokku-app-predeploy-tasks/lib/task-runner at master · michaelshobbs/dokku-app-predeploy-tasks · GitHub
<Pepelka13> »Contribute to dokku-app-predeploy-tasks development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<dz0ny> a ruby je zdej perl
<zdobersek> ne, perl je PASCAL
<zdobersek> ruby je pa fortran
<zdobersek> PASCAL Y SO SHOUTY
<zdobersek> => pascal
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dans ni fucbala?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope
<upd_> http://www.coindesk.com/citi-examines-potential-impact-silk-road-auction-bitcoin-price/
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fptml7Dgp4E
<Pepelka13> Citi Examines Potential Impact of Silk Road Auction on Bitcoin Price
<Pepelka13> »The financial corporation has examined the possible effects of the US government's auction of 29,656 bitcoins later today.«
<Pepelka13> Disclosure feat. London Grammar - Help Me Lose My Mind (lyrics) Music Video - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »A new lyric music video for Disclosure feat. London Grammar - Help Me Lose My Mind. Hope you like it!! Edited on Final Cut Pro X. I DO NOT OWN THIS SONG OR A...«
#ubuntu-si 2014-06-28
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič - Jadransko morje: 23.5°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 23.6°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - Jadransko morje: 24.3°C
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] ales: sistemske nastavitve - zaklep zaslona  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41843/#p41843
<pitko> kva je ta unity tom zabagan
<pitko> tok
<pitko> kva je kde kej bol?
<orion1111> I love unity+compiz
<pitko> k fora je vcasih przgrm komp pa se mi kr ne nalozi
<pitko> mam sam namizje
<pitko> zakva to?
<CrazyLemon> vroče!
<pitko> haha
<pitko> >D
<pitko> CrazyLemon kaj ti KDE uporablas?
<CrazyLemon> pitko ne bodi nor
<pitko> kva pa?
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu
<pitko> gnome?
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu je ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> torej unity de
<pitko> ja
<pitko> vceri se mu je cist zmesalu
<pitko> kr navil mi je rama na 3GB
<CrazyLemon> seveda..če pa je vroče
<pitko> haha
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ane da je vroče
<zdobersek> ma ni blo nc extremno
<CrazyLemon> ni bilo nič klancev?
<zdobersek> enmal
<zdobersek> ma sem odfural na tavelki, pa mi je popihal
<idioterna> klanci so tle itak vsi na dol
<idioterna> ce hocs na gor mors u avstralijo.
<zdobersek> wat
<jabuk> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/558/901/519.gif
<CrazyLemon> wat wat
<jabuk> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/409/027/ef6.gif
<CrazyLemon> .gif wat
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/AbG8Btf3UJJm/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> nekej je blu http://www.strava.com/activities/159083334
<Pepelka13> Bike Ride Profile | 140 kilometers near Å kofja Vas | Times and Records | Strava
<orion1111> proti Bovšam je ful strmo
<idioterna> ni svoh
<zdobersek> zadnjo uro sem bil fino pecen
<CrazyLemon> a se sam men zdi al je tale elevation mal pretiran glede na graf
<zdobersek> ni pretiran
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2796129
<Pepelka13> [APP] GOOGLE KEYBOARD FROM ANDROiD L (5.0) *WORKiNG* - xda-developers
<Pepelka13> »[APP] GOOGLE KEYBOARD FROM ANDROiD L (5.0) *WORKiNG* Android Apps and Games«
<karin> Pozdravljeni
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<karin> Imam en problem, uporabljam Ubuntu 14.04 64 bit in eno predpotopno grafično kartico. Uporabljam odprtokodne gonilnike. Če nastavim na resolucijo zaslona ki je 1920x1080 mi sliko overscana. Uporabljam pa odprtokodne gonilnike.
<karin> Kdo ve kako nastaviti overscan na 0?
<CrazyLemon> si se poskusila igrat z nastavitvami monitorja?
<yang> karin: probaj komando "xrandr", pokazalo ti bo mozne resolucije
<karin> 1080 je označena kot možna resolucija
<yang> mislim da lahko z xrandr probas tudi nastavitev "underscan" ali kaj podobnega
<karin> JA to pootrebujem!
<karin> Nekako moram nastaviti underscan na 0
<yang> naj CrazyLemon pogleda katera opcija je za underscan, jaz nekaj delam, ne utegnem
<CrazyLemon> lažeš
<CrazyLemon> len si pa meni delegiraš delo
<CrazyLemon> karin prilepi izpis xrandr ukaza na http://pastebin.com
<Pepelka13> Pastebin.com - #1 paste tool since 2002!
<Pepelka13> »Pastebin.com is the number one paste tool since 2002. Pastebin is a website where you can store text online for a set period of time.«
<karin> http://pastebin.com/8ADR52vH
<Pepelka13> Underscan problem - Pastebin.com
<yang> sej ce nebos ti pomagal pridem jaz cez kaksno uro nazaj, ce bo gospodicna se tule
<CrazyLemon> js iščem po xrandr manualu pa ni nikjer omenjen ne overscan ne underscan
<CrazyLemon> tko da ne vem kje si ti to vidu
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> --transform naj bi se uporabilo
<karin> Jaz nisem prepričana če bi se to tako rešilo vem samo da bi bila taka rešitev če bi uporabljala zaprtokodne gonilnike.
<karin> Povedano zelo preprosto, na pravilni resoluciji je slika "obrezana" ne vidi se zgornje in stranske vrstice
<karin> Pri zaprtokodnih gonilnikih je to vedno pomenilo da overscan ni 0
<CrazyLemon> xrandr –output DVI-1 –transform 1.05,0,-35,0,1.05,-19,0,0,1
<CrazyLemon> tole probaj če kaj pomaga
<CrazyLemon> kot berem je tale transform uporabi matriko in dela čarovnijo
<CrazyLemon> -je
<karin> xrandr: unrecognized option '–output'
<CrazyLemon> am ja.. kopirala si in tisti pomišljaji niso enaki normalnim :D
<CrazyLemon> xrandr --output DVI-1 --transform 1.05,0,-35,0,1.05,-19,0,0,1
<CrazyLemon> tole probaj
<CrazyLemon> to lahko skopiraš
<karin> Vse vidim dvojno. :) Resno vse je podvojeno. Okna, črke...
<CrazyLemon> vprašanje pa je ali je slika obrezana?? :D
<karin> da
<CrazyLemon> meh :)
<CrazyLemon> anyway..sprememba ni trajna..log off/log in pa bo spet vse po starem - ne da se mi iskat ukaza za ponastavitev xrandra :)
<CrazyLemon> še vedno mislim da se to da vse naštimat na monitorju
<dz0ny> hm
<karin> Ok bom Å¡e enkrat pogledala.
<dz0ny> karin: tole prestudiri http://evilshit.wordpress.com/2012/08/09/how-to-remove-overscan-on-hdmi-1080p-output/
<Pepelka13> How to remove overscan on HDMI 1080p output using xrandr | Linux M0nk3ys
<Pepelka13> »I recently got a Asus 24T1E TV monitor with integrated DVB tuner and lots of connectors on the back, two of which are HDMI inputs. When I first connected my Laptop to it via HDMI and turned it to 1...«
<karin> Bom preverila samo tole je DVI  output ne HDMI
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> mogoce ma force-rgb
<dz0ny> al pa kej v tem smislu :)
<karin> To pa ne poznam?
<dz0ny> dvi ma en standard kjer pošlje grafični podatke kaj zna pokazat
<dz0ny> in Å¡e par parametrov
<dz0ny> vcasih je to mal borked
<dz0ny> dvi lahko prenaša tud navadne analogne signala
<dz0ny> in potem za prilagoditev sliek poskrbi monitor sam
<karin> Force-rgb je izbran
<karin> Ej hvala! Našla sem!
<karin> Se počutim kot totalni bedak...
<karin> To sem že nastavljala, problem je ker moraš v Linuxu ročno nastaviti da je signal ki prihaja v monitor za PC in ni za TV.
<CrazyLemon> in kje imaš to nastavitev? :)
<karin> No ne v Linuxu ampak za Linux, nastavitve so v samem meniju zaslona. Nerodno sem se izrazila.
<CrazyLemon> aja
<karin> Imput select v meniju zaslona. Cel dan sem se zafrkavala!!
<CrazyLemon> torej
<CrazyLemon> prav sem mel :p
<karin> Ja. Oprosti.
<CrazyLemon> ne rabiš se opravičevat.. to sem samo napisal da potešim svoj ego :)
<karin> V nekaterih drugih primerih se je to dalo rešiti z overscanom, samo to je bilo vedno na HDMI kablih. Moram biti bolj pazljiva katere konektorje uporabljajo računalniki na katerih iščem rešitve.
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://hackertyper.com/
<Pepelka13> Hacker Typer
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tukaj bom napisal naslednji patch za jabuko :D
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu je pa to sam stran za amazon spam :)
<dz0ny> pa bitcoin
<CrazyLemon> nič grem.. zmatran sem
<CrazyLemon> ln
<dz0ny> ln
<pitko> kaka ideja zakaj vmware ne najde nekih hederjev
<pitko> pa kako to popravt :D
<pitko> ?
<dz0ny> kernel-headers
<dz0ny> pa zihr ti pove kak header ti manja
<dz0ny> pol pa sam .aptf header.h
<dz0ny> pa ti pove paket
<dz0ny> .aptf dns.h
<jabuk> /usr/include/tins/dns.h > libtins-dev
<jabuk> /usr/include/thunderbird/mozilla/net/DNS.h > thunderbird-dev
<jabuk> /usr/include/skalibs/dns.h > skalibs-dev
<jabuk> /usr/include/postfix/dns.h > postfix-dev
<jabuk> /usr/include/event2/dns.h > libevent-dev
<jabuk> /usr/include/dns.h > libowfat-dev
<jabuk> /usr/include/diet/skalibs/dns.h > skalibs-dev
<jabuk> /usr/include/diet/dns.h > libowfat-dietlibc-dev
<jabuk> /usr/include/asterisk/dns.h > asterisk-dev
<jabuk> /usr/include/Poco/Net/DNS.h > libpoco-dev
<dz0ny> pitko ˇ^
#ubuntu-si 2014-06-29
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: sistemske nastavitve - zaklep zaslona  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41844/#p41844
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Chlöe Howl - Disappointed
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] KDE Connect Adds Android File Sending, Touchpad Emulation  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/_kberTv8X68/kde-connect-android-notifications-linux-desktop
<zdobersek> yoyoyo
<idioterna> o
<CrazyLemon> sup sup sup
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 12.km SV od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @29/06/2014 20:39:35  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.36+N,+13.23+E
<CrazyLemon> itali
<dz0ny> hm kolk smo ze dal update
<dz0ny> 5min
<CrazyLemon> ti si dal
<CrazyLemon> js tega nisem nič spreminjal
<CrazyLemon> pa tam cheerio ni več required
<dz0ny> 1min
<dz0ny> gut
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> pa pri herokuju ti včasih odreže ali zaklepaj ali v tem primeru črko in zaklepaj
<dz0ny> mja un html parser je bl bogi
<dz0ny> bo google kaj  odpr kodo
<dz0ny> pa bo bolje
<dz0ny> btw ka jse gleda
<CrazyLemon> si gledal bad words?
<CrazyLemon> kr v redu :)
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] New Linux Podcast App ‘Vocal’ Hits Beta, Ready for Testing  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/7-o0OCXz0hM/linux-podcast-app-vocal-hits-preview-kicker
<dz0ny> .indb bad words
<dz0ny> .imdb bad words
<jabuk> Bad Words (2013) 89 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.8/10 (8,407 glasov) MT: 57/100
<jabuk> A spelling bee loser sets out to exact revenge by finding a loophole and attempting to win as an adult.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3718425369/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2170299/
<dz0ny> .imdb sex tape
<jabuk> Sex Tape (2014)
<jabuk> Ocena: Ni podatka MT: Ni podatka
<jabuk> A married couple wake up to discover that the sex tape they made the evening before has gone missing, leading to a frantic search for its whereabouts.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1900588313/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1956620/
<CrazyLemon> .yt sex tape trailer
<jabuk> SEX TAPE | Trailer german deutsch [HD] (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Kb245BanyI ♥3,685 ▶3,147,045
<CrazyLemon> a je to že na pašnikih
<CrazyLemon> Sorry: There are no results found, based on your search parameters. Please refine your search.
<CrazyLemon> nope :/
<dz0ny> soon
<dz0ny> gledam jiftj
<dz0ny> pa ni nc paetnega
<CrazyLemon> !g jiftj
<Pepelka13> Jifty: HomePage http://jifty.org/
<CrazyLemon> perl?
#ubuntu-si 2015-06-22
<napsy_> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<dz0ny> http://www.reddit.com/r/europe/comments/3amdy3/croatian_stereotypes_about_european_tourists/
<Pepelka> Croatian stereotypes about European tourists : europe
<Pepelka> »I just read [this hilarious...«
<zdobersek> oold
<napsy_> ka nas pa ni?
<zdobersek> smo izenaceni z Avstrijci
<CrazyLemon> izenaceni pha! boljsi!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny true detective is up!
<dz0ny> a ni meh
<dz0ny> un igralc mi je tečen
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vince?
<dz0ny> :)
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_8mdH20qTQ
<Pepelka> Remove cat before flight - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Un baptême de routine, jusqu'à ce que...de l'importance de regarder dans les ailes avant chaque vol. Pour info le chat va très bien, il continue avec applica...«
<jabuk> M 2 > 6.km  V od VINICE PRI ČRNOMLJU @22/06/2015 08:43:50  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.46+N,+15.34+E
<jabuk> M 1.9 > 7.km  V od ŽIROV @21/06/2015 12:36:10  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.05+N,+14.2+E
<napsy_> ojoj
<CrazyLemon> wth
 * CrazyLemon prejel mail od zurnala
<CrazyLemon> prvič
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: gonna be famous?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i already am!
<zdobersek> 'junaki za vceraj - ubuntu.si prevajalci'
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne.. prejel povzetek novic
<napsy_> spam much?
<zdobersek> they be monetizin'
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_8mdH20qTQ
<Pepelka> Remove cat before flight - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Un baptême de routine, jusqu'à ce que...de l'importance de regarder dans les ailes avant chaque vol. Pour info le chat va très bien, il continue avec applica...«
<slax0r> si pozen
<idioterna> aja pa res
<idioterna> na tem chanu sm zjutri pozabu pejstat
<idioterna> 08:11< idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/Z3fFFcj.gifv
<napsy_> lol
<napsy_> dobr da jo ne odpihne stran
<zdobbie> macka drz se jebenti
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<jabuk> http://rack.1.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1LzYyL2FuY2hvcm1hbi42NjJkYS5naWYKcAl0aHVtYgk4NTB4NTkwPgplCWpwZw/009ee80f/1c0/anchorman.jpg
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: change da topic
<zdobbie_> pizza quest est fin
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ včeraj si mel @
<CrazyLemon> pa nisi spremenil
<zdobbie_> LIES
<CrazyLemon> [10:50:41] * CrazyLemon gives channel operator status to zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> [12:53:59] <@zdobbie>: lolzies
<CrazyLemon> no lies
<zdobbie> YESTERDAY YOU SAID TOMORROW
<msev> hello
<msev> a odroid c1 je boljša od rpi2 za openhab laufat npr
<dz0ny> odroid c1 ma bl standardno graficno
<dz0ny> za i/o je cist vseen
<msev> cool :)
<dz0ny> openhab +?
<dz0ny> spi i2c?
<msev> pač ene wifi module bi mel pol zravn
<msev> souliss binding
<zdobersek> 'standard'
<zdobersek> drek je oboje
<msev> na esp8266 + senzorje (dht11, pir sensor, mogoče ledice)
<msev> za zoneminder bi bil pa rpi2/odc1 prešvoh ane
<dz0ny> ZoneMinder also requires MySQL and PHP
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> zihr je kak solution za rpi cam module
<msev> ne sj nebi uporabljov kamere povezane na rpi
<msev> mislm bi, ampak bi ble IP kamere
<msev> brb fantje, lepo se mejte!
<anny_> elou
<napsy_> ciao
<napsy_> olla
<anny_> kdo ve, kje bi dobila ta film? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbkUvggIZ-w
<Pepelka> Guerreros (2002) - German Trailer - YouTube
<Pepelka> »My videos are shared under terms of fair use. Property of: TM & © 2003 Astro Distribution resp. marketing-film. All Rights Reserved. For promotional use only...«
<CrazyLemon> TBP?
<slax0r> the bay of pirates?
<anny_> premalo seederjev
<CrazyLemon> slax0r yes.. beautiful bay
<CrazyLemon> a bit crowded tho
<anny_> našla v 9 delih na yt...v italijanščini
<anny_> CrazyLemon, boš prevedel?
<anny_> ;)
<idioterna> original je v spanscini?
<anny_> jp
<idioterna> a to znas?
<anny_> bolje makaronarsko kot Å¡pansko
<anny_> :)
<CrazyLemon> anny_ sure
<idioterna> men je oboje precej spanska vas
<anny_> love u
<jabuk>  http://i.imgur.com/n1ZAObx.gif
<idioterna> bom pogledal ce mam
<CrazyLemon> to ni res
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kdo ni res
<CrazyLemon> vse je boljše kot italijanščina
<idioterna> aja hm
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> men je kr vsec italjanscina
<anny_> dokler ne brbljajo 250
<CrazyLemon> ti ni res
<CrazyLemon> on ni res
<CrazyLemon> mi ni res
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N99Ps4nLBGU je recimo top
<anny_> zlogov na sekndo
<Pepelka> Night on Earth - Rome (Roberto Benigni) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Taxi ride in Rome from: Night On Earth (1991) by: Jim Jarmusch Roberto Benigni as Gino (taxi driver) Paolo Bonacelli as Priest (passenger) music: Tom Waits«
<idioterna> dobr to je mogoce res
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<jabuk> http://thejointblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/victory.jpg
<idioterna> benini ful dobr isce besede tle tko da
<idioterna> je pocasn
<CrazyLemon> meh
<idioterna> kaj meh
<idioterna> o noro lej to je for real
<idioterna> https://www.google.si/maps/@41.90093,12.472331,3a,75y,209.31h,110.14t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1stNSSADdq5N4jFyPs7e9trg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
<Pepelka> Google Zemljevidi
<anny_> dobre fore ma ta gugl
<napsy_> kake fore?
<anny_> Å¡ele zdaj sem videla pantheon od znotraj :)
<anny_> baje je odprtina v stropu narejena tako, da dež sploh ne pride do tal...samo malo prši
<napsy_> js pa sm ugotovu da mam nek ubuntu browser namescen
<napsy_> ?
<anny_> ker ubuntu browser?
<napsy_> aja to je verjetno epiphany
<napsy_> pa so mal spremenil ime
<anny_> možno...v vsaki verziji naredijo ene par sprememb..ne vedno na bolje
<zdobersek> Web
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ ne vem če je
<CrazyLemon> to je fork nečesa
<CrazyLemon> mostly used on ubuntu phone
<napsy_> aja
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ pravijo da je based on chromium
<CrazyLemon> webbrowser-app
<CrazyLemon> sam je meh.. na 14.04 nima niti url vrstice :D
<CrazyLemon> aha..je
<CrazyLemon> skrita je spodaj
<napsy_> :)
 * dz0ny has no such thing
<dz0ny> to je sam v unity
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni res.. apt-get install webbrowser-app pa boš mel tudi ti
<zdobersek> bitch please
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Linux Kernel 4.1 Released, This Is What’s New  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/_UUr6O_iWVY/linux-4-1-kernel-new-features
<napsy_> u, filesystem encryption ma ext4
<slax0r> 4.1? o.O
<slax0r> a so linux devi tut postali okuzeni z nenormalnim povisanjem verzij?
<napsy_> uh
<napsy_> tale je pa old
<napsy_> :)
<napsy_> je bla kr ena dolga debata dolgo casa nazaj o tem :)
<idioterna> slax0r: 4.1 je pr pomembn release
<idioterna> slax0r: http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/Arnold-s-T-800-Terminator-Runs-Linux-Kernel-4-1-We-re-All-Doomed-473236-2.jpg
<slax0r> mja, sam kak dolg je bil 2.x, potem pa 3 mogoce leto ali dve
<idioterna> kr pomembn even
<slax0r>  Yes, it is frivolous. The less you think about it, the better.
<slax0r> this sums it up, I guess
<yang> slax0r: Linux 4.x nima v bistvu nobenih vecjih sprememb od 3.x, samo navelicali so se visokih cifer v kernelih
<zdobersek> some up-to-date shit
<zdobersek> yang: live-patching je prsu skoz?
<dz0ny> slax0r: jaz kurcam python setuptools
<dz0ny> to je vsak teden nova major verzija
<dz0ny> setuptools 21.16.3
<dz0ny> prejšn teden je blo 19.0
<dz0ny> mofos
<yang> zdobersek: nevem, jst se ne rabim vec kej dost s tem ukvarjat
<slax0r> dz0ny: tk kot browserji
<slax0r> FF, verzija 1, 2, 3, pogledas vstran za par trenutkov, verzija 325356846
<CrazyLemon> lol
<napsy_> eventually se bodo vse verzije najprej spremenile najprej v haxa
<napsy_> kasneje pa v visji base
<CrazyLemon> ni tako kot browserji
<CrazyLemon> chrome je na.. 9 tednov nov release?
<CrazyLemon> neki takega
<idioterna> skratka, haters gonna hate
<R33D3M33R> po mojem bodo za Å¡tevilke > 99 spremenili sistem poimenovanja
<idioterna> nc hudga
<idioterna> also
<zdobersek> and heartbreakers gonna break
<idioterna> 4.1.15 je na T-800
<idioterna> bo se kr neki dela
<idioterna> da do tja pridemo
<idioterna> support za uno roko bo treba implementirat
<idioterna> pa nazaj na CRT monitorje jit
<idioterna> take mejckne
<idioterna> k jih ma un u filmu
<idioterna> zdobersek: http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/121259594477/ksplice
<Pepelka> Ksplice - DevOps Reactions
<Pepelka> »by muRRay«
<yang> ma dobr T-800 se se da sprešat, huj je k bodo unga pogruntal k se zlije iz kapljic skupaj
<idioterna> zakva huj
<idioterna> sej u filmu vids kok je izi
<idioterna> na jesenice ga zategnes pa u plavz zabrises
<idioterna> done
<yang> ni vec plavza tm
<zdobbie> idioterna: some uptime on that system
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 24°C @22.06.2015 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 43% zahodnik 3.9 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:12:19, Kulminacija: 11:04:58, Sončni zahod: 18:57:38
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 45min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> yang: kko ni ce sm se mim pelu
<slax0r> idioterna: sj ne hate-am, sam presenetil me je :)
<idioterna> ja lej
<idioterna> v filmu je leta 2017 ze konc sveta
<slax0r> mja, treba se podvizat
<slax0r> .vreme murska sobota
<jabuk> ARSO: Murska Sobota (188m): 25°C @22.06.2015 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 48% južni veter 3 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:03:07, Kulminacija: 10:58:30, Sončni zahod: 18:53:54
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 50min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> Maria Owings Shriver (/ˈʃraɪvər/; born November 6, 1955)[1] is an American journalist, activist, author of six best-selling books, and former First Lady of California as the wife of former California Governor Arnold Schwarzenegger.
<yang>  She is a member of the Kennedy family
<zdobersek> .yt pahor so what
<jabuk> Borut Pahor:  So what?! - cela verzija https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cARoC89TrAE
<yang> idioterna: dober vozni park pred Walmartom https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrkBWKH8WXQ
<Pepelka> Man caught on video running naked through Walmart - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The Pike County sheriff obtained arrest warrants Friday after a video was posted online showing a man running naked through Walmart, pouring milk on himself ...«
<zdobersek> Murica.
<idioterna> yang: nism nek fan walmarta
<upd> !g peopleofwalmart
<Pepelka> People Of Walmart - Funny Pictures of People Shopping at Walmart ... http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the brink
<CrazyLemon> ...
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<jabuk> http://thelavisshow.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/victorya.jpg
<jabuk> The Brink (TV Series 2015– ) 30 min Comedy
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.9/10 (300 glasov) MT: 1 user
<jabuk> Top U.S. government and military scramble to prevent World War 3 from happening amidst the chaos of a geopolitical crisis.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3523391513/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3216586/
<CrazyLemon> am i lagging?
<zdobersek> y u bragging
<CrazyLemon> why lag why
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<jabuk> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-rmJLwpPevTg/UOEBgVNiVFI/AAAAAAAAFFY/-At3Z_DzBbw/s1600/dancing+charlie+murphy+animated+gif+victory+dance.gif
<CrazyLemon> [19:57:26] <CrazyLemon>: ping
<CrazyLemon> [19:58:36] <jabuk>: CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> niti minuta ni..pffft
<dz0ny> .ping
<dz0ny> o lol
<zdobersek> OH JOJ LOLZIEZ
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<jabuk> http://www.artschoolgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/h7E4B96E6.jpeg
<zdobersek> wat en pong
<zdobersek> zdobersek: pong
<CrazyLemon> ragequit
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<jabuk> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-rmJLwpPevTg/UOEBgVNiVFI/AAAAAAAAFFY/-At3Z_DzBbw/s1600/dancing+charlie+murphy+animated+gif+victory+dance.gif
<dz0ny> .t
<dz0ny> .rt
<dz0ny> .ping
<dz0ny> ping
<jabuk> dz0ny: pong
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/lmmBt.gif
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Small Houses - Revel.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lagging? :)
<dz0ny> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Small Houses - Revel.
<dz0ny> yea dunno why
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny coz of freenode
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny gledal the brink?
<dz0ny> .imbd the brink
<dz0ny> noep
<dz0ny> the ship sm gledu
<dz0ny> pa rachel adams v detective
<dz0ny> :>
<zdobbie> mcadams maybe?
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> she's hot
<R33D3M33R> pix plix :)
<yang> http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2015/06/zastrupitvi_v_celju_botrovala_indijska_konoplja.aspx
<Pepelka> Potrjeno: Glavni razlog za zastrupitev v Žalcu indijska konoplja | Črna kronika - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »V centru za zastrupitve potrdili: v žalskem primeru je šlo za zastrupitev z indijsko in ne z industrijsko konopljo.«
<dz0ny> late hippies
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/vlcsnap-2015-06-22-22h18m03s113.png
<yang> no dejstvo je da konoplja ni tako nedolzna kot jo zelijo promotorji prikazati
<R33D3M33R> whoa, CrazyLemon, think of the children :P
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: she is free
<yang> idioterna: ^
<CrazyLemon> za nekoga ki ne razloči indijske in industrijske konoplje res ni 'nedolžna'
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R jah mogu sm taboljši screenshot narest :D
<dz0ny> .yt goodbye feder lyse
<jabuk> FEDER - Goodbye (ft. Lyse) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxeontdHObU
<yang> CrazyLemon: aja, kako pa jo locis na videz ?
<CrazyLemon> yang povohaš!
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/vlcsnap-2015-06-22-22h20m11s94.png Å¡e iz drugega kota
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> yang: popolnoma nedolzna je
<idioterna> yang: tem bi se ratal tut z rdeco peso zastrupit.
<R33D3M33R> heh lol :)
<dz0ny> sej una rdečeleska je tud kjut
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny od vincea? mhm
<CrazyLemon> ampak rachel je pa rachel :D
<yang> idioterna: ti si bedak, pa sploh se nikol nisi probal konoplje
<idioterna> a za razliko od bedakov, ki so jo?
<yang> pa ce bi prebral kaksno strokovno revijo, bi vedel, da se lahko zastrupis
<idioterna> jaz vem vec o tem kako deluje konoplja kot zdravniki, ki so te ljudi zdravili
<yang> saj tudi v tem clanku nazorno pise
<idioterna> ne, ne mores se
<idioterna> s konopljo se _ne mores_ zastrupiti
<idioterna> bi je moral pojest tolk, da bi prej bruhal
<yang> I may not be always right, but I am never wrong - homer simpson
<idioterna> premal je strupenih reci v njej, razen ce so jo sprical s pesticidi
<idioterna> ce so se zares zastrupil s THC, kar ni nemogoce
<yang> v glavnem, nic nisi prebral oz. vse narobe si bral
<idioterna> potem so pili olje
<idioterna> ne berem rumenega tiska
<idioterna> to drzi
<yang> ja pa tudi strokovnih revij ne
<idioterna> strokovne revije pa vse preberem
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: evo, to je pure pr0n: http://imgur.com/r/pcmasterrace/KdXjPef
<Pepelka> MRW the R9 Fury X photo album was published (not OC) - GIF on Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: full of all the magic and wonders of the Internet.«
<yang> s THC se lahko zastrupis in hibridne konoplje imajo do 16x vec THCja kot obicajne
<yang> to je ogromno v glavnem
<idioterna> yang: s THC se lahko zastrupis ko ga zauzijes vec kot 0.25 grama na kilogram telesne teze
<yang> in kar fino haluciniras
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R meh :D
<idioterna> nobena konoplja nima dovolj thcja not, da bi se lahko zastrupil z njo, ce jo zauzijes
<R33D3M33R> R9 Nano je omg, komaj čakam naslednje leto na arctic islands + HBM in ZEN
<R33D3M33R> time to upgrade :)
<yang> idioterna: najboljs da probas
<yang> bos pol govoril
<idioterna> cemu bi probaval?
<idioterna> sej znam racunat
<yang> ja ampak vse narobe vec
<yang> ves
<idioterna> ti mi zdej govoris da ce se pri hoji zaletim v balo sena, mi lahko poci lobanja
<yang> kako se je potem tem 15im uspelo zastrupit ?
<idioterna> jaz ti pa pravim, da to ne drzi
<idioterna> yang: no, kaj _natanko_ pa ti ves o teh, ki so se zastrupili?
<idioterna> kaj so poceli?
<yang> prej je povedal zdravnik po radiu da so bili zastrupljeni s THC oz. indijsko konopljo
<idioterna> ja, mene pa zanima kaj so poceli
<idioterna> ker ce so jedli liste konoplje, potem se niso mogli zastrupit
<idioterna> s konopljo se ne mores zastrupit
<idioterna> in konoplja _je_ tako nedolzna
<idioterna> edini nacin da se s konopljo ubijes je da iz nje nardis strik in se obesis
<yang> ti si res en bedak, grem nekaj drugega delat
<CrazyLemon> vidva bi mogla met svojo oddajo ali na radiu ali tvju
<idioterna> zakaj
<CrazyLemon> mogoče celo kak podcast
<idioterna> a da bi yang vecim lahko svoje predsodke kazal
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: R33D3M33R http://drp.io/v/7yJyKo9Zg
<Pepelka> drp.io - free, fast, private and easy images and files sharing
<dz0ny> ying&yang
<jabuk> http://rack.1.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1LzYyL2FuY2hvcm1hbi42NjJkYS5naWYKcAl0aHVtYgk4NTB4NTkwPgplCWpwZw/009ee80f/1c0/anchorman.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ti imaš na loopu? :D
<CrazyLemon> to*
<idioterna> na konc bom js kriv da se ne zna izrazat
<idioterna> no al pa zares verjame da je konoplja nevarna
<idioterna> kokrkol
<yang> idioterna: a je journal of psychiatry zate zadost strokovna revija al jo smatras za rumeni tisk ? http://ajp.psychiatryonline.org/doi/abs/10.1176/ajp.91.2.303
<idioterna> lots of weirdos around
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne sam pic is so 90ish
<idioterna> yang: ne vidm da bi karkol pisal v konoplji tle
<yang> aja ne vidis
<idioterna> yang: pise o marihuani
<yang> pa sploh se linka nisi odprl
<idioterna> yang: to je neki druzga
<idioterna> sem
<idioterna> MARIHUANA INTOXICATION
<idioterna> pise
<idioterna> a ti ves kaj je marihuana?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mmhmm :D
<yang> ja konoplja je slovensko ime za marihuano
<idioterna> ne, to ne bo drzalo
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj se pol še spalča pogledat
<idioterna> konoplja je slovensko ime za rastlino
<idioterna> iz nekaterih vrst te rastline vcasih pridelajo marihuano
<dz0ny> splača, salem me je razocaral k je lusna punca sla na dark side
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mad max? :D
<R33D3M33R> tak mimogrede dz0ny CrazyLemon : kako se odločata katero  serijo gledati, ker jih je kot smetja?
<idioterna> to naredijo tako, da pocufajo in posusijo cvetove in cvetne liste.
<yang> konôplja  -e ž (ó) 1. visoka kulturna rastlina z dlanastimi listi, ki se goji zaradi vlaken in semena, ali njeno seme:
<idioterna> ja, tako je
<dz0ny> to kr zna popcorntime streamat :)
<dz0ny> aka eztvit
<idioterna> marihuana pac ni kanabis
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R postopek 1. preveriš trailer 2. prašaš na #ubuntu-si 3. zdownloadaš pilot pa sam preveriš :)
<dz0ny> http://eztvapi.re/shows/1?sort=updated&limit=500&genre=All&order=-1
<idioterna> in marihuana se tudi pri nas imenuje marihuana
<CrazyLemon> to je moj vrstni red kako se odločam.. pa število downloadov seveda pomaga :)
<R33D3M33R> zanimivo ...
<idioterna>      marihuána  -e ž (ȃ) zlasti v ameriškem okolju močno mamilo iz indijske konoplje: kaditi, uživati marihuano ♪
<yang> hja ok
<yang> jaz sem pisal o marihuani
<idioterna> ne, nisi
<idioterna> 22:18< yang> no dejstvo je da konoplja ni tako nedolzna kot jo zelijo promotorji prikazati
<yang> zdaj bos pa pikolovski
<idioterna> konoplja je cist nedolzna, zal mi je
<idioterna> nc ne bom pikolovski, nobene pike ne lovim
<R33D3M33R> moj čas rezerviran za gledanje serij odžrejo igre :)
<yang> indijska konoplja = marihuana
<R33D3M33R> tak da no tv for me :)
<idioterna> yang: ne, ni res
<dz0ny> Jazt ud nimam tv
<idioterna> indijska konoplja je rastlina
<dz0ny> only tablet
<CrazyLemon> hipster
<idioterna> marihuana so _posuseni, zmleti in stisnjeni cvetovi in listi_ te rastline
<yang>  marihuána  -e ž (ȃ) zlasti v ameriškem okolju močno mamilo iz indijske konoplje: kaditi, uživati marihuano ♪
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> se pravi mak le ni tko nedolzen?
<R33D3M33R> tole sem danes našel na yt: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=The+It+Crowd me mika, ampak ... zadeva zgleda predolga
<Pepelka> The It Crowd - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Zeige deine Videos deinen Freunden, Familienmitgliedern und der ganzen Welt.«
<CrazyLemon> js ne bi mogu gledat na tabličnem filme/serije/karkoli
<idioterna> zakaj pol ni prepovedan?
<idioterna> js velikrat vidm mak ko se vozm naokol
<idioterna> pa iz maka delajo heroin, se prav je velik bl nevarn kot konoplja
<idioterna> iz konoplje sam gandzo delajo
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: mr robot moraš gledat
<R33D3M33R> no jaz tudi ne, ker je zadeva prepočasna :)
<yang> ne iz takega maka ki raste pri nas, podobnega
<idioterna> no pa spage, to je res
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: right now
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R wth?? nisi gledal the it crowd???
<idioterna> yang: in zakaj torej konoplja ni nedolzna?
<R33D3M33R> saj pravim da nimam časa za serije
<yang> idioterna: jaz sem pisal o indijski konoplji oz. marihuani
<idioterna> ne, pisal si o konoplji
<yang> ne obracaj zdaj
<idioterna> indijska konoplja _NI_ marihuana
<idioterna> marihuana je iz indijske konoplje izdelano mamilo
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJNZF3LR0VM
<R33D3M33R> dz0ny: ufff, ima visoke ratinge na imdb
<Pepelka> Mr. Robot: Extended Sneak Peek - New Series on USA (Premieres June 24) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »An Extended Sneak Peek of ‘Mr. Robot' on USA. Premieres Wednesday, June 24th at 10/9c. » Subscribe to Mr. Robot: http://po.st/PAiNAW » Who Is Mr. Robot? http...«
<idioterna> bi se mogu kr pomatrat da bi se s konopljo zadel
<R33D3M33R> no ravno to sem gledal :)
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: pilot je ze zunaj btw
<yang> "plodovi" indijske konoplje vsebujejo THC, kar probaj pojest tisto
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> eni deli te rastline ga vsebujejo ja
<idioterna> in zakaj pol ta rastlina ni nedolzna?
<yang> cela rastlina tut "perje" oz listi
<idioterna> sej eni deli jabolka pa vsebujejo kalijev cianid
<yang> imajo nizjoi odstotek THCja, najvec pa imajo plodovi
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> in perje ma velik premal da bi se lahko zadel z njim ce bi ga jedel
<yang> probej
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: rating ma tak da so še preden je prišel pilot ven, že podpisal za drugo sezono
<idioterna> oziroma bi ti velik prej slabo ratal od tega k je konopla ena sama neprebavljiva celuloza
<idioterna> ja madona
<idioterna> zakaj bi mogu probat
<idioterna> ti probej
<idioterna> jsm ze prestudiru
<idioterna> in vem kako je
<idioterna> ne rabm probavat
<R33D3M33R> dz0ny: samo veš kako je, 10+ let nazaj sem začel lost spremljati, ker sem mislil, da bo ena sezona ali pa dva, potem pa kar niso nehali ... zato raje počakam, da serijo zaključijo potem se pa odločim, če imam dosti časa za to :)
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: also kde vs gnome je del pilota :)
<idioterna> no kokrkol
<idioterna> zdej berem urbani izziv, so zanimivi clanki not
<yang>  Marihuana is the Latin-American name for a cigarette preparation of the hemp plant. The active principle is cannabis sativa: the drug has various synonyms—hasheesh, ganja, reefers, Indian hemp, etc.
<idioterna> ja no vids
<R33D3M33R> dz0ny: morda bom ga pa res pogledal :P
<idioterna> marihuana je ime za joint
<idioterna> za drogo
<idioterna> ne za rastlino
<idioterna> in noben ne rece "grem eno konoplo zvit"
<idioterna> al pa "grem konople spect"
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<jabuk> http://www.artschoolgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/h7E4B96E6.jpeg
<R33D3M33R> aja, še ene serije se spomnim: prison break, isto sranje, mislil sem da bo ena sezona, potem so bile pa štiri: gledanje sem končal ob koncu druge
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: pol pa Å¡e The Martiner movie
<idioterna> da se ne da zastrupit s thc ni pa noben reku
<dz0ny> letos je kr kul leto za sci-fi,tech
<idioterna> ce bi bla marihuana legalna bi se tezje zastrupil
<yang> 35 usd stane clanek, ne mores ga prebrat v celoti
<zdobbie> kva je tip zabluzu o Toru
<R33D3M33R> mah, če bi šel gledati film, bi pogledal Jurassic World ... čeprav me je kar malo minilo, ko sem gledal trailer
<dz0ny> martian*
<idioterna> yang: hm?
<idioterna> yang: ker clanek?
<dz0ny> #dejavu
<dz0ny> fuck
<yang> http://ajp.psychiatryonline.org/doi/pdf/10.1176/ajp.91.2.303
<R33D3M33R> dz0ny: v bistvu čakam tole: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2316204/
<Pepelka> Prometheus 2 (2016) - IMDb
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ue4PCI0NamI
<Pepelka> »With Michael Fassbender, Noomi Rapace. The plot is unknown at this time.«
<Pepelka> The Martian | Official Trailer [HD] | 20th Century FOX - YouTube
<Pepelka> »THE MARTIAN | Official Trailer: During a manned mission to Mars, Astronaut Mark Watney (Matt Damon) is presumed dead after a fierce storm and left behind by ...«
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: no sej reiser je isti
<R33D3M33R> dz0ny: sem že videl trailer
<idioterna> yang: na pubmed je, tam mam narocnino
<dz0ny> posnet po knjigi
<yang> R33D3M33R: prometheus 1 je bla kr bedarija, cisti remake aliena
<dz0ny> knjiga je awesome
<idioterna> yang: a rabis cel clanek?
<idioterna> yang: sej ni nic novega not
<idioterna> thc je strupen v vecjih kolicinah
<R33D3M33R> yang: meni je bila zanimiva, ker je razkrivala določene stvari, me je pa motilo, da niso zaključili zgodbe
<idioterna> tko kot prakticno vsaka stvar ki si jo izmislis
<R33D3M33R> isto kot je s Half-Life Episode 2 ...
<yang> R33D3M33R: poanta Prometheusa je samo da so teorijo realijancev posneli
<yang> oni "verjamejo" v bioengineering
<yang> oz. da je clovek nastal s pomocjo tega
<idioterna> but nobody cares
<idioterna> ker vsi vemo kako je clovek nastal
<dz0ny> huh http://i.imgflip.com/n47kl.jpg
<dz0ny> on venus
<dz0ny> in fire pit
<yang> intelligent design
<dz0ny> yea
<dz0ny> we are simulation
<R33D3M33R> yang: meni je v bistvu že od nekdaj bolj zanimalo kako so Xenomorphi nastali
<R33D3M33R> sem moral po gledanju filma še wiki pogledati, da sem potešil radovednost :)
<yang> dejansko se film konca tko, da cakas na drugi del zgodbe
<R33D3M33R> res je in to me je motilo
<yang> men se je zdela slaba produkcija za Ridley Scotta
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: pa zdej je ex machina aktualna
<dz0ny> k google dnevno servira znanstvene clanke na temo svojega AI
<R33D3M33R> dz0ny: tudi ta trailer sem že videl
<R33D3M33R> pa ta je zanimiv, ker je iz igre: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0KTUysrwgQ
<Pepelka> Kara - Heavy Rain's Dev Trailer - YouTube
<Pepelka> »This is the new tech developer Quantic Dream is working with -- but it's not Quantic Dream's new game. Never the less, this near flawless cinematic will turn...«
<dz0ny> http://arxiv.org/pdf/1506.05869v1.pdf
<dz0ny> to bi moral te yang && idioterna prepire sprav v seq2seq alg
<dz0ny> pol pa par botov joinat
<dz0ny> so much fun
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: to je pa Humans k se vrti na bcc zdej
<dz0ny> bbc
<dz0ny> .yt Humans tv series
<jabuk> Humans TV Series Trailer starring Colin Morgan https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjJnXihoSlY
<idioterna> dz0ny: pomoje je cist zadost dva markov chaina
<idioterna> dz0ny: it doens't really have to make sense
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67vLGQiLbLk se ena stvar po knjigi
<Pepelka> The Expanse TV Series - Trailer (2015) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The Expanse - Trailer Oficial HD - Series De TV - SyFy. The new 20 second TV Spot for "The Expanse" created April 11th, 2015 shows some incredible new shots,...«
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: BSG si gledal?
<R33D3M33R> ne
<dz0ny> sigh
<CrazyLemon> tudi js nisem.. not my cup of tea :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33pqGZqkdwk
<Pepelka> QUANTICO Season 1 TRAILER (2015) New ABC Series - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Quantico Season 1 Trailer - New 2015 Abc Series Subscribe: http://www.youtube.com/subscription_center?add_user=serientrailermp Folgt uns bei Facebook: https:...«
<dz0ny> weirdos
<R33D3M33R> od vesoljskih serij mi je ta najboljša:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJyMEkb_8to
<Pepelka> Futurama- Eyephone - YouTube
<yang> idioterna: daj mi poslji un clanek na mail prosim
#ubuntu-si 2015-06-23
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2651-1: GNU patch vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2651-1/
<napsy_> jutro
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<napsy_> bo obslo lj
<idioterna> damage
<zdobersek> kod lahko ulovim intel compute stick?
<dz0ny> golago market
<dz0ny> zdobersek: si tole mislu http://www.galagomarket.com/index.php/item/display/443/1123_single-board-computer_intel_intel%C2%AE-edison-w-mini-breakout-board,-intel-edi1bb.al.k
<Pepelka> GalagoMarket
<zdobersek> lel
<zdobersek> ne
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Milo Greene - Lie To Me.
<CrazyLemon> meh
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: u such a boi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny na RT se predvajata vsaj dve skladbi naenkrat
<CrazyLemon> tis annoying
<zdobersek> parallel is the future
<CrazyLemon> yay
<zdobersek> dz0ny: http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/compute-stick/intel-compute-stick.html
<Pepelka> Intel® Compute Stick
<CrazyLemon> meh
<Pepelka> »The Intel® Compute Stick turns any HDMI* display into a powerful computer. Loaded with an Intel® Atom™ processor, it’s ready to go out of the box.«
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 16°C @23.06.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 85% severnik 1.5 m/s oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:12:33, Kulminacija: 11:05:11, Sončni zahod: 18:57:48
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 45min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> http://www.weather.com/science/space/news/geomagnetic-storm-hits-earth-june
<Pepelka> »A strong geomagnetic storm could cause problems on Earth.«
<zdobersek> uh-oh!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://youtu.be/hMg3Rtj_ouU?t=13s     wth is this?
<Pepelka> New Road. Clean Slate. Episode 2... - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The full ride from Park City to Ogden on the Cannondale Slate. Big tires and the new Lefty Oliver road suspension all on the a 100 mile ride that hits smooth...«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: next-gen weight savings
<dz0ny> http://dsx.weather.com//util/image/w/ScottKellyJuneAurora_650.jpg?v=at&w=980&h=551&api=7db9fe61-7414-47b5-9871-e17d87b8b6a0
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek it looks weird
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: to ze majo na gorcih par let
<dz0ny> interesting http://runc.io/
<Pepelka> Open Container Project
<yang> dzony .napoved in .obeti ne deluje pravilno
<dz0ny> yang: fix them
<dz0ny> it's js
<dz0ny> .obeti
<jabuk> 10. junij 2015
<dz0ny> hehe
<CrazyLemon> očitno so spremenili stran
<CrazyLemon> .napoved
<jabuk> Vročina je popustila in del Slovenije je med 13. in 16. junijem  namočil dež. Padavine so bile lokalnega značaja in zelo neenakomerno razporejene, razmere so se rahlo izboljšale na Goriškem in v …
<CrazyLemon> wth
<CrazyLemon> http://meteo.arso.gov.si/uploads/probase/www/fproduct/text/sl/fcast_si_text.html nov naslov za napoved/obeti
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2JmL2hpbXltLjU4YTEyLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/90a990f6/b38/himym.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<jabuk> http://cf.chucklesnetwork.agj.co/items/5/5/9/6/0/one-does-not-simply-declare-victory-but-i-just-did.jpg
<CrazyLemon> wtf no.. Å¡e vedno lag
<napsy_> kwa daj, se bo ulil a ne
<CrazyLemon> bo
<CrazyLemon> no rush
<napsy_> looks grim
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<jabuk> http://img.pandawhale.com/86036-victory-dance-gif-Despicable-M-EPnS.gif
<CrazyLemon> thats better
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TakXS-5RX14
<Pepelka> Unboxing the New Firefox - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Greg unboxes the Firefox browser and gives you a taste of just how sweet some of the new features are. Download Firefox: http://mzl.la/1HBd2GW. #FoxYeah«
<napsy_> om
<napsy_> pa se je le uscal
<CrazyLemon> js pa grem raje na wc
<zdobersek> an unexpected journey
<anny_> uf...se ga je ulilo
<zdobersek> dulenjci
<zdobersek> dulejnci*
<anny_> no.2 je pravilen
<idioterna> kul je ja
<idioterna> awesome vreme
<anny_> lih za s kolesom it
<idioterna> hmm
<idioterna> ne to zdele ne morm k sm se mal bolan
<idioterna> razn ce grem domov
<anny_> kaj te muči?
<idioterna> mandle sm mel cist napihnene pa vrocino
<idioterna> pa nism poziral 2 dni
<idioterna> zdej sm ze ok sam par dni se ne bom pretiraval
<anny_> ospen
<anny_> 500 mg
<CrazyLemon> doktor anny je dežurna danes :p
<idioterna> anny_: nism su do dohtarja
<idioterna> sm kr kis grgral pa limone jedel
<anny_> hm
<anny_> to je za blažje primere
<idioterna> sm mel samo en vecer visoko vrocino
<idioterna> pol pa ne vec
<anny_> kaj pa če ne bi mogel dihat?
<idioterna> verjetno bi sel potem k zdravniku
<anny_> jaz bi na tvojem mestu Å¡la
<idioterna> oz. mogoce bi se kr intubiral
<anny_> s tem se ni za hecat
<idioterna> ja zdej je ze dva dni mimo
<idioterna> mislm bezgavke mam ze cist normalne
<idioterna> v petek sem sel v sluzbo z bolecim grlom
<idioterna> v petek zvecer sem mel 38
<idioterna> v soboto in nedeljo sem lezal in pil 5l na dan
<zdobersek> dulejnc
<yang> a nis ti kao sportnik, nikol bolan ?*
<idioterna> kisa in caja
<idioterna> yang: to je blo za trening
<zdobersek> extra stress, extra profit
 * anny_ ni nikoli bolna
<anny_> oziroma zelo redko...pri zdravniku nisem bila 15 let
<anny_> sploh ne vem, če je še
<anny_> živ! :o
<yang> a se bojis zdravnikov :)
<yang> tud k zobarju ne hodis ?
<anny_> ne...malo zobozdravnika in pri ginekologu ni prijetno
<msevph> Pri proktologu pa verjetno se manj haha
<anny_> kmn...ne bi vedela
<yang> msevph: ponavad so sonde iz jekla tko da ja, ni prijetno
<msevph> A ce sm zapru terminal a lahko vidm output za nazaj
<msevph> A se kam shranjuje output od terminala
<msevph> K sm zgleda precej paketov po nesrec zbrisov
<anny_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/99417/ubuntu-restore-deleted-files
<Pepelka> data recovery - Ubuntu restore deleted files - Ask Ubuntu
<anny_> zgodovina terminala je shranjena v /home/your-user-name/.bash_history
<msevph> Hvala
<dz0ny> .yt sun is shining axwell
<jabuk> Axwell /\ Ingrosso - Sun Is Shining https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbXgHAzUWB0
<msevph> Sam bash history je zgodovina mojih ukazov
<msevph> Js bi pa rd output vidu za nazaj
<msevph> Ce se km shrani slucajn
<dz0ny> msevph: apt ma detailed log
<dz0ny> /var/log/apt
<msevph> Ql
<yang> napisi "history"
<msevph> Un bash oneliner za kernel headerje removatbmi je to povzrocu
<msevph> Razn ce sm meu se ksn ukaz oznacen pa da sm kliknu v terminal
<dz0ny> yang: on rab vedt kaj mu je apt pobrisal
<dz0ny> ne kak ukaz je pognal
<msevph> Dzony bom dal na pastebin
<msevph> Al pa na gdrive
<msevph> K se ne znajdem kje se zacne ta moj del
<msev_> tole je bil ukaz
<msev_> dpkg -l linux-* | awk '/^ii/{print $2}' | egrep [0-9] | sort -t- -k3,4 --version-sort -r | sed -e "1,/$(uname -r | cut -f1,2 -d"-")/d" | grep -v -e `uname -r | cut -f1,2 -d"-"` | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<msev_> http://pastebin.com/RGbBiFTg
<Pepelka> Log started: 2015-06-02 16:21:37 (Reading database ... (Reading database . - Pastebin.com
<msev_> term.log
<msev_> zaznal sem da mi je preklopu na noveau driver pa nisem mel več nvidie
<msev_> pa google earth mi ni delal
<msev_> to sem na ven zaznal
<msev_> loh Å¡e skopiram history.log
<yang> James Roy Horner (August 14, 1953 – June 22, 2015) was an American composer, conductor, and orchestrator of film scores.
<msevph> Line 2493 pomoje da je kljucen
<jabuk> http://stuffpoint.com/family-guy/image/56246-family-guy-victory-is-his.gif
<msevph> Sam nevem zakaj je kr zacel brisat
<msevph> Pa te moje zadeve k mam za buildat mwp
<msevph> Mi je kr dol pobrisov
<msev_> kšn komentar :) ?
<yang> msevph: ne dodajaj nobenih aplikacij izven ubuntu package pool-a
<msev_> lol
<msev_> freedom of choice je lih najboljši del :)
<msev_> nč zj dajem nazaj določene stvari k jih očitno ni več :)
<msev_> zaenkrat je ok
<dz0ny> msev_: en nasvet kadar buildaš vedno to počni v chrootu
<dz0ny> msev_: za ubuntu/debian lahko uproabiš https://linuxcontainers.org/lxd/getting-started-cli/
<Pepelka> Linux Containers - LXD - Getting started - command line
<jabuk> http://thelavisshow.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/victorya.jpg
<CrazyLemon> anny_ tudi js nisem bil pri zdravnici 15 let.. potem ko shit hits the fan pa ugotoviš da nimaš zdravnika :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a zdej si kul?
<anny_> CrazyLemon, true dat
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tko no.. še vedno je mal čudn občutek v glavi.. čakam na izvide laboratorija
<CrazyLemon> ampak to bo komaj drugi teden ker je trenutno zdravnica na dopustu
<dz0ny> a to si padel al kako snov probaval?
<CrazyLemon> tko da anny_ najdi si zdravnika/co just in case :D
<anny_> jp
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny neither
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> delno je odgovoren nizek pritisk
<anny_> ob prvi priložnosti bom nesla čokolado in kafe
<dz0ny> aha, to sm mel kolega k je skup zlezu
<CrazyLemon> anny_ :D
<anny_> za vsak slučaj :)
<dz0ny> Å¡e ko sem bil ministrant smo ga lovil pred oltarjem
<anny_> ti pa kakšn teran spij
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mhm :)
<dz0ny> Å¡e kdo z nizkim pritiskom v familiji?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny thats the irony..ne! ostali se ubadajo z visokim haha :D
<dz0ny> pri nas je mat :)
<dz0ny> ja jaz tud :) sam v mejah višje normale
<CrazyLemon> sestra, mama, fotr.. vsi pijejo tablete za znižanje :)
<dz0ny> zgleda so komaj za tebe prijele
<dz0ny> next gen
<CrazyLemon> mhm :)
<anny_> potem imaš preveč u izi lajf
<anny_> začni delat v kakšni varni hiši ali pasjem zavetišču
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/clanek/raznovrstne-podobe-linuxa/165906/
<Pepelka> Raznovrstne podobe Linuxa | Monitor
<Pepelka> »Linux v primerjavi s korporativnimi rešitvami nikoli ni bil omejen zgolj na eno grafično okolje namizja, temveč so različne skupnosti razvijale rešitve, prilagojene različnim vrstam rabe in tudi različno zmogljivim računalnikom. A v demokratičnosti ponudbe se lahko uporabnik hitro izgubi, zato je dobro vedeti, kakšna je razlika med najpogostejšimi grafičnimi namizji tega operacijskega sistema.«
<CrazyLemon> anny_ nimamo več pasjega zavetišča.. a ne slediš novicam?!? :)
<anny_> ja vidim, da se nekaj kregate
<anny_> le da nam žabarjem ni čisto jasno, za kaj se gre
<CrazyLemon> anny_ nobenmu ni :) razn tistim v zavetišču pa županom občin :)
<anny_> če bi ugibala, bi rekla da se cufajo za večjo kost
<CrazyLemon> veš kaj je zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> da kar naenkrat so tisti v zavetišču našli dom vsem živalim
<CrazyLemon> in je sedaj zavetišče prazno
<anny_> ? :o
<anny_> Crazy to
<anny_> nekaj zate: http://www.slovenskenovice.si/lifestyle/modno/foto-najbolj-seksi-60-rojstni-dan
<Pepelka> FOTO: Najbolj seksi 60. rojstni dan | Slovenskenovice.si
<Pepelka> »Zapeljivo perilo na popolnih postavah slovenskih deklet je recept za lepo modno revijo.«
<CrazyLemon> anny_ http://www.regionalobala.si/novica/zapustile-so-ga-se-zadnje-zivali-obalno-zavetisce-je-prazno
<Pepelka> ZAPUSTILE SO GA ŠE ZADNJE ŽIVALI: Obalno zavetišče je prazno
<CrazyLemon> anny_ sm že videl ;)
<yang> ljudje odpirajo zavetisca zato, da dobivajo (obvezno) podporo od drzave
<yang> kolk jim je mar za zivali pa je druga zgodba
<anny_> res je
<anny_> v tej zgodbi marsikaj smrdi
<yang> marsikaj sem prebral o dobrih in slabih zavetiscih, kjer so nehumano ravnali z zivalmi
<zdobersek> sharing is caring
<anny_> +1 zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> unless if you're sharing an STD
<yang> hehe
<yang> ja to z STD je hecno, vsak misli da ga kondom resuje, ne pomisli pa da se lahko okuzi tudi preko ustne votline ali oralnega odnosa
<CrazyLemon> ali analne votline (?)!
<CrazyLemon> toliko govora o votlinah.. grem jest.. o/
<yang> Manca Spik se je postarala
<yang> Helena Blagne pa vedno mlajsa izgleda
<anny_> plastika dela čudeže
<yang> ja
<anny_> okužiš se lahko tudi s francoskim poljubom
<anny_> torej fantje...do poroke na roke :)
<yang> Sam mal nerodn je ko na pogrebu reces "moje sozalje, bil je ful v redu clovek" pa ti plastika zateguje ustnice da se smejis
<yang> tko kt misa molk
<yang> njo so mal zafural
<yang> ona se skoz smeji
<anny_> kakor kdo hoče
<yang> vcasih tece tam po rozniku, in ze parkrat je sla mimo pa vedno se je smejala
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joan_Rivers
<Pepelka> Joan Rivers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> idioterna: V slovenskem EXPO paviljonu pečejo Šmorn, lahk se javiš za kuharja
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t646535    tisti ki ste na #slo-tech dejte sporočit da je napaka v prvem linku
<CrazyLemon> ni "8l" na koncu ampak samo "8"
<msevph> A majo irc kanal tut
<CrazyLemon> msevph ja na sioff je
<msevph> Aj za kj pogovor :)
<CrazyLemon> boš mogu sam preverit madona!
<zdobersek> 'Najbolj neučani'
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ksen '8l' sanjas
<CrazyLemon> https://lkml.org/lkml/2015/6/22/8l
<CrazyLemon> prvi link
<CrazyLemon> like i said
<zdobersek> aah
<CrazyLemon> ne bodi neučan pa preberi do konca
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kod loh ulovim compute stick?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek on teh web
<CrazyLemon> interweb
<zdobersek> here https://www.notebook.de/intel-compute-stick-g-3715?atyp=pc
<Pepelka> INTEL Compute Stick PC Systeme billiger notebook.de
<Pepelka> »Compute Stick Notebooks. Bestellen Sie das Compute Stick jetzt online oder kaufen Sie in unserem Showroom ein.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek well there you go!
<CrazyLemon> you are a smart lil boy aint ya
<zdobersek> prmejdus http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/v-siski-najstnika-z-laserjem-ogrozala-posadko-policijskega-helikopterja.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - V Šiški najstnika z laserjem ogrožala posadko policijskega helikopterja
<Pepelka> »Kaj sta razmišljala najstnika, ki sta kar 10 minut z laserjem osvetljevala Letalske policijske enote in s svojim dejanjem ogrožala posadko, bo morala raziskati policija. Očitno sta vse skupaj jemala za nedolžno igro, čeprav že dlje časa opozarjamo, da so laserji lahko tudi zelo nevarni.«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ever-growing!
<zdobersek> ma so jih hitro zapeli
<CrazyLemon> čaki
<CrazyLemon> kaj so pa policaji počeli v zraku na enem mestu 10min?
<CrazyLemon> a je bil coffee break?
<zdobersek> lociral so mularijo
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/foto-begunci-na-kolesih-cez-balkan-v-evropo/368178
<Pepelka> Foto: Begunci na kolesih čez Balkan v Evropo :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Del beguncev iz Sirije se v EU odpravi prek Turčije in Grčije. Tisti, ki imajo dovolj denarja, si v Makedoniji kupijo kolo za 130 evrov in ga v Srbiji prodajo za 30 evrov.«
<anny_> ta dva z laserjem operirata že dalj časa
<anny_> tudi meni sta svetila direkt v oči na kolesu zvečer
<anny_> poklicala sem na 113, a ju niso več našli
<zdobersek> bos morala s helikopterjem commutat, da te bojo vzel resno
<yang> huh od kdaj je pa Kastner in Oeler v Cityparku ?
<yang> aja
<yang> jebenti to so C&A
<yang> mal mam nevmesne, ampak poslusam radio pa kaj povejo tkole
<yang> http://www.kastner-oehler.si/en niso C&A
<Pepelka> Kastner und Öhler
<Pepelka> »Finden Sie aktuelle Angebote, die neuesten Mode, Beauty und Einrichtungs-Trends bei Kastner & Öhler.«
<yang> aha sem se spomnu, da so to tej k so v dva stuka, na drugi strani od bigbanga
<idioterna> yang: mam ze drugo delo
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<anny_> zdobersek...saj so me vzeli resno
<anny_> dva sta me prišla na dom vprašat s tavelko marico
<anny_> sosedje pa vsi oči na peclje
<CrazyLemon> kot vedno :)
<anny_> no, če bodo malo pobrskali po arhivu bodo že našli povezavo
<idioterna> anny_: kje pa je blo to?
<idioterna> vame je en z zelenim laserjem svetu ze parkrat v smarje-sap
<anny_> pri obvoznici
<anny_> tudi ta dva sta imela zelen laser
<anny_> resno, enkrat bom te mulce pretepla za urgenco
<anny_> umrla od smeha :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujxriwApPP4
<Pepelka> Emotion technology | Roz Picard | TEDxSF - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Professor Rosalind W. Picard, ScD is founder and director of the Affective Computing research group at the MIT Media Lab, co-director of the Things That Thin...«
<anny_> Alvin in co. :)
<upd> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/20029_110250115980747_8342878386144000307_n.jpg?oh=047ab7dc4337522513d653f7d5c8c806&oe=562653E3 lol
<anny_> on the strange side of the internet!
<CrazyLemon> anny_ go girl!
<anny_> raje bi to anteno
<anny_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neil_Harbisson
<Pepelka> Neil Harbisson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> umetnici umetnici
<idioterna> pa sta ima
<anny_> našla trailer
<anny_> to bom gledala, ko bom v depri
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DiQY9nSpX4
<Pepelka> Alvin And The Chipmunks 2 - Trailer [HD] - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Alvin And The Chipmunks 2 (Kinostart: 24.12.2009) Englischer Trailer in High Definition. Film-Info: http://filmstarts.de/kritiken/102650-Alvin-And-The-Chipmu...«
<CrazyLemon> anny_ zanimiv ted talk :)
<anny_> zelo
<CrazyLemon> o/
<idioterna> bear in mind
<idioterna> http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/dec/30/we-need-to-talk-about-ted
<Pepelka> We need to talk about TED | Benjamin Bratton | Comment is free | The Guardian
<Pepelka> »Benjamin Bratton: Science, philosophy and technology run on the model of American Idol – as embodied by TED talks – is a recipe for civilisational disaster«
<anny_> high five!
<dz0ny> idioterna: mhm, agree
<dz0ny> TED is more religion than open conference :)
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/hEKWMJ0.jpg
<anny_> CrazyLemon, vidim da pri vas močno pada
<anny_> dz0ny, ti pokvarjenc! :)
<CrazyLemon> anny_ jp.. zdaj začelo
<CrazyLemon> ni neki hudo ampak kr lepo pada ja
<anny_> konec suše?
<CrazyLemon> anny_ sej ni bilo suše :)
<CrazyLemon> a ni padalo že prejšnji teden?
<CrazyLemon> https://labs.affectiva.com/superbowl/affdexweb.html
<CrazyLemon> evo zate anny_
<anny_> hvala <3
<CrazyLemon> :$
<yang> najstarejsa zival na svetu http://sainthelenaisland.info/jonathan.htm
<Pepelka> Saint Helena Island Info: All about St. Helena • Jonathan the tortoise
<Pepelka> »Saint Helena Island Info: All about St. Helena: Jonathan the tortoise - The world’s oldest resident?«
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonathan_%28tortoise%29
<Pepelka> Jonathan (tortoise) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> mad max je tko no.. če nimaš kaj delat :)
<CrazyLemon> ni nič posebnega
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/zaradi-pretesnih-kavbojk-koncala-v-bolnisnici/368198
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Pepelka> Zaradi pretesnih kavbojk končala v bolnišnici :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Pretesne kavbojke lahko resno poškodujejo mišice in živce, opozarjajo zdravniki po najnovejšem primeru, ko je neka Avstralka zaradi neprimernih kavbojk za nekaj časa ohromela.«
<CrazyLemon> anny_ pazi se pretesnih kavbojk!
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, hočeš reči, da ni zdravo, da ženske oblečene hodijo? :-)
<CrazyLemon> Matthai you said it, not me :>
<idioterna> mokro je
<upd> http://pastebin.com/YNurKCYz kaj mislite
<Pepelka> Hvala za potrditev prijateljstva. Ime mi je Donald in delam v spletnem trženju - Pastebin.com
<upd> kaj naj ga vprašam :)
<upd> malo čudno da ves sistem deluje preko spleta pa mi ne more dat urlja :D
<yang> Herbalife
<idioterna> povej da se ti zdi kontakt prek telefona neprofesionalen
<zdobersek> vprasaj, ce lahko se dva zraven vkljucis
<CrazyLemon> to je zihr tista šminka pa te zadeve .. kako se tisto že imenuje
<zdobersek> la bella
<upd> slike ima od ray-ban
<CrazyLemon> ne ne..eno podjetje je tko kot v filmu pink cadillac
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> ne morem se spomnit
<anny_> za kaj se gre?
<upd> mah en mi ponuja dodaten zaslužek, z trženjem na spletu
<yang> Donald Trump ga zeli kontaktirat iz Amerike za biznis
<CrazyLemon> upd prašaj ga če je donald rose :D
<upd> pa se še odločam, a mi hoče nekaj prodat, al mi ponuja delo
<idioterna> anny_: telemarketing
<upd> https://www.facebook.com/donald.filgut
<Pepelka> Donald Filgut | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Donald Filgut ist bei Facebook. Tritt Facebook bei, um dich mit Donald Filgut und anderen Nutzern, die du kennst, zu vernetzen. Facebook ermöglicht den...«
<CrazyLemon> feelgood!
<CrazyLemon> haha
<yang> :)
<upd> glede na to da zna slo. se mi zdi že ime pa priimek izmišljen
<anny_> aja...sem mislila da melanija trump
<idioterna> sej ne zna slovensko
<anny_> najbrž za spolne usluge
<yang> google translate uporablja
<idioterna> ne, nekaj manj slabega :)
<anny_> to je že dovolj za alarmne zvonce
<upd> google translate ni tolk dober
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> nov true detective je
<anny_> predsednik republike me je povabil na brdo
<yang> na popoldanski pocitek ?
<anny_> mislite, da se bo drl "ajmo, miška mala", če oblečem krilo
<anny_> ?
<yang> tm majo dejansko "popoldanski pocitek" v ceniku
<CrazyLemon> anny_ js upam da bo!
<anny_> ne ne
<anny_> čisto zares
<anny_> dobila pismo iz protokola s spoštovana gospa
<CrazyLemon> kul :)
<yang> anny_: to se dere samo na najstnice, ti s ize prestara
<anny_> haha
<CrazyLemon> yang no need to crush her dreams..jeez man
<CrazyLemon> anny_ js sm prepričan da se bo drl!
<anny_> no tko
<anny_> slabo bo zgl3dalo, če mu opalim čelno
<yang> kaj to bi blo dobro, bla bi na prvi strani slovenskih novic
<yang> predsednik dobil celno od miske male
<CrazyLemon> you so tough on the outside but so soft on the inside!
<yang> v angleskih medijih pa bi pisalo "president got head from little missy"
<idioterna> anny_: zavrni povabilo zaradi pomanjkanja predsednikove olike
<anny_> :)))) rofl
<anny_> yang, a ti veš, kaj je head?
<yang> vem :
<anny_> oki doki
<yang> ampak to bi bil dobesedni prevod :)
<anny_> lahko me okuži z SPB...od mišk malih
<anny_> mene sicer bolj zanima park
<anny_> upam, da bodo dovolili vsaj telefon prešvercati
<zdobersek> ... ne?
<yang> sej je zdej brdo odprto
<yang> za javnost
<yang> se da ogledati park
<zdobersek> RELEASE
<zdobersek> A 1,000,00.00 DRONES
<zdobersek> 1,000,000.00*
<anny_> yang, ne vedno
<idioterna> anny_: ce rabis brdo pogledat se da komot zmenit
<yang> cakaj, jutri je tudi proslava na trgu republike zvecer
<idioterna> k je spomenik kulturne dediscine
<anny_> vem
<yang> danes je pa kersnik na rozniku
<anny_> grem na tek barv v tivoli, če bo nehalo deževati
<zdobersek> kresnik maybe
<yang> do jutri bo nehalo
<anny_> sicer bo velika packarija :)
<yang> jaz pa sem mislil na veliko planino
<yang> ampak je pretezno gozdna pot in smo se premislili, bomo sli neko drugo streko
<yang> zna bit se razmocen teren
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EERSfHiqT8
<Pepelka> THE COLOR RUN™ - Be a Color Runner™ - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Be Healthy, Be Happy, Be You. Be a Color Runner™! We have kicked off our 2012 tour and now it's time to celebrate! For those of you looking to take part in t...«
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi če ne bo deževalo bo velika packarija.. to je point teka barv :)
<anny_> blato manjka da fixsiraš barvo
<anny_> potem greva pa z mojim sem: http://www.siol.net/novice/zanimivosti/2015/06/rovinj_seks.aspx
<Pepelka> Rovinj, raj za spolne ekshibicioniste | Zanimivosti - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Kaže, da spolno občevanje sredi Rovinja, ki je dolgo veljal za svingerski raj, vsem na očeh postaja letošnji hit poletja na sosednjem Hrvaškem.«
<CrazyLemon> v bordel? :)
<anny_> swinger klub
<CrazyLemon> dvomim da swinger klub obratuje 00-24
<CrazyLemon> :)
<anny_> http://anacondarovinj.com/index_en.htm
<Pepelka> night club anaconda - rovinj - istra - croatia
<upd> http://www.weather.com/storms/tornado/news/severe-weather-tracker-page http://www.weather.com/science/space/news/geomagnetic-storm-hits-earth-june
<Pepelka> »Get the latest on ongoing storms and the forecast.«
<CrazyLemon> celo! you know your swingers clubs!
<CrazyLemon> sam to ni to kjer sta tista dva sexala
<anny_> kaj celo?
<CrazyLemon> to je po 21h odprto
<anny_> se bova pa selila z ene lokacije na drugo
<CrazyLemon> ah..zravn limskega kanala
<yang> anny_: tebe se mora se predsednik bat kar se tice STD, ker si svingerka
<anny_> mhm
<CrazyLemon> lahk presexata cel limski kanal pa potem v klub pa je
<anny_> vsak narod rabi svojega klovna
<anny_> le da v drugih niso navadno na čelu države
<anny_> yang, oh ja...pri svojih letih pa menda že vem, kje je pamet?
<yang> pr moskih med nogami
<anny_> ne...samo eno glavo lahko uporabljate istočasno
<anny_> pa to ni zlobna pripomba, ampak realna
<idioterna> The Oracle Linux operating system and Cloudera's Distribution including Apache Hadoop (CDH) underlie all other software components installed on Oracle Big Data Appliance.
<idioterna> zanimiv
<anny_> idioterna, link?
<idioterna> https://docs.oracle.com/cd/E63064_01/doc.42/e63060/intro.htm#BIGOG107
<Pepelka> Introduction to Oracle Big Data Appliance
<Pepelka> »Describes data center site planning, network configuration, hardware and software installation, and maintenance of Oracle Big Data Appliance.«
<anny_> hvala!
<idioterna> mislm sej zanimiv je da cloudero shippajo
<idioterna> oracle je bil vcasih velik bl aklih
<idioterna> s kom se peca
<anny_> biznis je biznis
<anny_> kakšno vreme...nič se mi ne da
<anny_> na yt grem gledat mucke in kužke
<yang> star vic https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/11425196_1012011032156882_7813830907237882046_n.jpg?oh=66767a674d1a3d9f8c06970bf953c901&oe=55EFFF09
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkiR1KjIw7k
<Pepelka> Dave Franco & Conan Join Tinder - YouTube
<Pepelka> »CONAN Highlight: Conan & Dave are on a mission to meet beautiful women, with the help of the dating app Tinder and a sweet set of wheels. Watch OUTTAKES @ ht...«
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2QwL2JyYWRwaXR0LmJjMmQyLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/1a5a0c57/968/brad-pitt.jpg
<zdobersek> Ö
<zdobersek> (face of surprise)
<CrazyLemon> stupid siol.. mal dežja pade pa sami diskonekti
<upd> toj še dober, tu zmanka elektrike ko dežuje :d
<CrazyLemon> ma raje vidim da zmanka elektrike kot pa interneta :)
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<jabuk> http://www.gifbin.com/bin/20048442yu.gif
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Meizu MX4 Ubuntu Edition Goes on Sale Thursday, June 25  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/3Azb4dr9Emg/meizu-mx4-ubuntu-edition-goes-on-sale-june-25
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/11138519_996308767075966_8759812854590878810_n.jpg?oh=7f2dbd8bdd4de5a97542d9adfc5a8260&oe=56314795
<CrazyLemon> lol
<anny_> ln
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dh-mZPtTdpc
<Pepelka> Conan & Billy Eichner Join Grindr - CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<Pepelka> »CONAN Highlight: After conquering Tinder, Conan sets his sights on becoming the king of the gay hook-up app. More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video Team Coco...«
#ubuntu-si 2015-06-24
<napsy_> jutro
<napsy_> tu pa dans dogaja :)
<napsy_> je vse zalil ucer?
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wY_pBLNetdw
<Pepelka> Trolling My Cat With A Laser Pen and Saran Wrap - YouTube
<Pepelka> »As you can see he was perfectly fine, just a little surprised! Trolling My Cat With A Laser Pen and Saran Wrap Music by John Robert Matz 'Run For It' from th...«
<CrazyLemon> such a troll
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ barely
<CrazyLemon> http://val202.rtvslo.si/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/razpis1-740x518.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<CrazyLemon> basically.. žensko z dobro postavo?
<napsy_> lol
<idioterna> men je pa vsec to
<idioterna> da niso napisal " - pa huda more zgledat"
<CrazyLemon> meni tudi!
<idioterna> ampak so se potrudl mal potrolat
<zdobersek> it easy, innit
<zdobersek> najde se moski s potrebnimi kvalifikacijami, se prijavi na razpis
<zdobersek> ni izbran, naredi stalo, tozi zaradi spolne diskriminacije
<CrazyLemon> is it really that easy?
<CrazyLemon> no najdi enga ki je inštruktor pilatesa
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> a si vidla, slovenske zeleznice iscejo brhke mladenke
<idioterna> http://val202.rtvslo.si/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/razpis1-740x518.jpg
<idioterna> via CrazyLemon, se razume
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<zdobersek> NOT NECESSARILY
<idioterna> i don't see what you mean
<idioterna> yang na slovenskenovice.si linka, tko da couldn't have been him
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Marina and the Diamonds - Gold.
<anny|2> dela?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/trendi/potovanja/novice/2015/06/hamburger_plitviska_jezera.aspx
<Pepelka> S fotografijo hamburgerja osramotil hrvaško turistično ponudbo | Potovanja - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Hamburger, ki so ga nekemu turistu postregli v hrvaškem narodnem parku Plitviška jezera, je razburil Hrvaško, preplavil medije po vsem Balkanu in celo sprožil preiskavo.«
<CrazyLemon> lol..tragedija
<zdobersek> hahahahaha
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Quick Meizu MX4 Ubuntu Edition Review  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/vBc6lYNl8kM/quick-meizu-mx4-ubuntu-edition-review.html
<yang> idioterna: http://jp.si/bitstickers3.jpg
<zdobersek> stick it in your bit!
<yang> butt stickers
<idioterna> yang: kul
<yang> http://jp.si/bitstickers1.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ste na RT spet omogočili ID tage?
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the martian
<jabuk> The Martian (2015)  Action Adventure Sci Fi
<zdobersek> yee be monetized
<jabuk> Ocena: Ni podatka MT: Ni podatka
<jabuk> During a manned mission to Mars, Astronaut Mark Watney is presumed dead after a fierce storm and left behind by his crew. But Watney has survived and finds himself stranded and alone on the hostile planet. With only meager supplies, he must draw upon his ingenuity, wit and spirit to subsist and find a way to signal to Earth that he is alive.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi4112625689/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3659388/
<yang> A kdo od vas kaj Boinc-a ?
<zdobersek> .yt give me a reason
<jabuk> P!nk - Just Give Me A Reason ft. Nate Ruess https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpQFFLBMEPI
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a pol se bos prjavu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek already did
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Florence + The Machine - Delilah.
<zdobersek> too fast for freedom!
<zdobersek> sometimes it all falls down!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vnmxg4h_Mio
<Pepelka> Brave Pet Cat Stands Up To Mountain Lion - Cute Cats VS Mountain Lion - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Pranking My Wife "The kids are out BACK!" For licensing- Tom@TomMabe.com HOMELESS DOG RESCUE http://bit.ly/1GBdhEj PUPPY MAKEOVER http://bit.ly/1K5jtGY ESCAP...«
<msevph> Yang a si ti elektronik :)
<yang> ne
<zdobersek> dz0ny je elektronik
<msevph> Ql :)
<yang> na irc.sioff.net mas elektronike na #s5tech.net
<msevph> Ja sm prsu ke gor
<msevph> Pa sm tebe vidu
<msevph> Pol bom pa dzonyija prasov ce mi loh ksn cip prelota :)
<zdobersek> dz0ny plz
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: MOAR CAT POWER https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mv3tJXpDlEM
<Pepelka> Back Off!! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Our Savannah cat scared a black bear off the porch.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek meh
<CrazyLemon> prva je bila boljša
<zdobersek> never
<yang> ali vam na spletu predvaja prvi program SLO1
<CrazyLemon> !g rtvslo v zivo slo1
<Pepelka> V ŽIVO: TV Slovenija 1 :: Multimedijski predvajalnik, MMC RTV ... http://ava.rtvslo.si/predvajaj/v-zivo-tv-slovenija-1/tv.slo1/
<CrazyLemon> odg. je da
<yang> men samo intro predvaja
<CrazyLemon> nobenga introta nism vidu
<CrazyLemon> samo buffer circle pa potem peterle
<yang> "pisite nam ce imate tezave s predvajalnikom" pise tm
<yang> pa zaprte kodeke uporabljajo za streaming
<CrazyLemon> the horror
<yang> heh tole muzko za castno postrojitev majo ze skoz isto
<yang> vsa leta
<CrazyLemon> tale win10 je fail.. hoče da se prijaviš z windows acc
<CrazyLemon> kar pomeni da 99% oseb bo uporabljalo v easy geslo
<CrazyLemon> tako za mail kot za win10 acc
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-3Refi_Gh1CU/VYrnA7mFpOI/AAAAAAAARUY/Kp946TYP1kw/w710-h388-no/Screen%2BShot%2B2015-06-24%2Bat%2B2.43.20%2Bpm.png
<upd> http://www.googlesheepview.com/
<Pepelka> google sheep view
<Pepelka> »searching for sheep on google street view 🐑 a project by ding and mike«
#ubuntu-si 2015-06-25
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a je včeraj bil mr.robot ?
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<yang> upd: kul
<yang> Ce kdo rad eksperimentira v kuhinji, tole je baje dober slovenski blog http://www.sitfit.si/
<Pepelka> Spletno mesto z okusnimi in zdravimi recepti.
<Pepelka> »Spletno mesto z dobrimi, zdravimi in enostavnimi kuharskimi recepti zate!«
<yang> Majo tudi recepte za locevalno dieto
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če se ne želiš ločit?
<slax0r> ali pa ce se locis in vseeno ves kuhat?
<CrazyLemon> good point..zakaj bi šel na dieto če se ločim
<anny_> dan
<CrazyLemon> 'zio
<zdobbie> oi CrazyLemon
<anny_> ooo
<CrazyLemon> ćafćy zdobbie
<anny_> ste le vstali!
<idioterna> ma
<CrazyLemon> barely
<idioterna> sej smo vstanjeni ze od zjutri
<anny_> zjutri je relativen pojem
<idioterna> jsm ob 5:20 vstal
<idioterna> in tole prebral
<zdobbie> 6:00 bixez
<idioterna> "Meh", an interjection expressing lack of enthusiasm, has also been included in the Oxford English Dictionary.
<zdobbie> fo shizzle
<anny_> haha
<CrazyLemon> awesome!
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> gospa so zbolel tko da sm zjutri caje pa zajtrke kuhu
<idioterna> zdej sm u officu
<idioterna> se neki zaklucm pol pa baje gremo pit
<anny_> pristali bodo v hard rock caffe
<idioterna> dunno
<zdobersek> CAGAAAA
<idioterna> v mescanki na cankarjevem nabrezju
<idioterna> baje
<CrazyLemon> greste pit?
<idioterna> neka slovenska hisa al kaj so rekl da je
<CrazyLemon> ti? greš pit?
<anny_> jaz se grem s fizkuklturo ukvarjat
<idioterna> ja js ne vem ce grem k mam se pol litra vode tle
<anny_> http://www.mescanka.si/
<CrazyLemon> se mi je kar zdelo :D
<Pepelka> Meščanka - Rent an apartment / room by the river in centre of Ljubljana
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Jaymes Young & Phoebe Ryan - We Won't.
<CrazyLemon> ne pa se ne
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/kitajska-carina-zasegla-zamrznjeno-meso-staro-vec-kot-40-let/368343
<Pepelka> Kitajska carina zasegla zamrznjeno meso, staro več kot 40 let :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Na Kitajskem je carina v več racijah po državi zasegla več kot 100.000 ton zamrznjenega mesa, med katerim so bili tudi več kot 40 let stari kosi.«
<anny_> to gre direkt v njihove restavracije pri nas
<anny_> dodajo še malo zelenjave in začimb pa je
<zdobbie> ... she said, without any basis for such claims whatsoever
<anny_> yeah, yeah
<CrazyLemon> said a chinese restaurant owner
<CrazyLemon> anny_ kako je bilo na teku barv?
<anny_> prilimam kakšno fotko
<CrazyLemon> prilimaj
<anny_> http://www.mladina.si/142188/slepi-potniki-na-krozniku/
<Pepelka> Slepi potniki na krožniku | MLADINA.si
<Pepelka> »Romunska klavnica proda konjsko meso ciprski podružnici nizozemskega trgovca z mesom, katerega holdinško podjetje je registrirano na Britanskih Deviških otokih.«
<yang> anny_: http://www.sitfit.si/
<Pepelka> Spletno mesto z okusnimi in zdravimi recepti.
<Pepelka> »Spletno mesto z dobrimi, zdravimi in enostavnimi kuharskimi recepti zate!«
<idioterna> a, ti si sla na tek barv?
<idioterna> tle tale sodelovka je pa dons jamrala "a to je blo vceri? jsm pa tok hotla jit!"
<CrazyLemon> less bitching more doing!
<anny_> http://postimg.org/gallery/18zegygl2/15732951/
<Pepelka> Postimage.org / gallery - IMG 20150624 174518, IMG 20150624 220744
<anny_> naj nosi organizator s seboj, tako kot jaz
<yang> a je potrebno imeti kaksno dodatno zdravstveno kartico za odhod v druge drzave EU ?
<anny_> nikoli nič ne pozabim, nič ne zamudim
<yang> al zadostuje ta slovenska
<anny_> priporočljiva je evropska zdravstvena kartica
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> ful ful ma dela
<anny_> kot vsi
<idioterna> nah
<anny_> yang - https://www.zzzs.si/zzzs/konv/konv.nsf/obrazec?openform
<Pepelka> Elektronsko naročanje listin (evropskih kartic zdravstvenega zavarovanja in konvencijskih potrdil)
<idioterna> dons smo mel board meeting in je mela res ful za zrihtat
<yang> anny_: vcasih se spomnim sem narocal to "evropsko" kartico pol sem pa mislil da so zdruzili kar na slovensko...
<yang> si prov dobil plasticno domov
<yang> v pismu
<yang> hvala za link, bom pogledal
<anny_> niso
<anny_> http://postimg.org/gallery/2niooonfo/2582ee01/
<Pepelka> Postimage.org / gallery - IMG 20150624 174516, IMG 20150624 174618
<anny_> idioterna, ful je bilo mladih ljudi pod 20
<anny_> mi smo že stari :)
<yang> a to je vsak imel neko svojo barvo ki je hlapela in tekel z njo ?
<idioterna> ne baje vate mecejo to
<anny_> tekači so imeli vsak dve vrečki
<anny_> na progi so bile 4 postaje, kjer so obmetavali z barvo v prahu
<anny_> https://www.facebook.com/355297764665829/photos/a.363455980516674.1073741829.355297764665829/382929341902671/?type=1&theater
<Pepelka> TUÅ EV TEK BARV - Handy-Uploads | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Wooohooooo prvi tekaci so že na cilju! :)«
<yang> http://jp.si/missy35.png
<anny_> :)))
<anny_> ženske me ne zanimajo
<idioterna> nas tut ne
<anny_> mogoče bo kdo od vas za:)
<idioterna> ew
<idioterna> that's so straight
<anny_> f u
<anny_> tebe zanimajo moški?
<anny_> trans?
<anny_> queer?
<anny_> bi?
<yang> Marlenc
<anny_> ja
<yang> http://img.rtvslo.si/upload/zabava/vanja-nin-mar.jpg
<anny_> kok so lušne, ane?
<idioterna> i get on with the times
<idioterna> gay is the new black
<anny_> aha
<anny_> ni to analni sex?
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> vec kot 90% vsega analnega seksa se dogaja med moskimi in zenskami
<anny_> dobro je vedeti :)
<idioterna> in manj kot 100% tega deleza je takega ko moski penetrira v zenski anus
<anny_> mislim, da je manj kot 100% ja...
<anny_> 110 je dobil samo Milošević v Srbiji
<idioterna> eni majo radi to cemur anglezi recejo pegging
<idioterna> ne vem kako se temu rece po nase
<anny_> strap on
<idioterna> v filmu "young people fucking" je en od prikazanih primerov tak
<idioterna> ja to je priprava ki jo rabis
<idioterna> ampak kako se imenuje spolna praksa pa ne vem
<mcsaban> hot girls wanted
<mcsaban> si poglejte
<mcsaban> :)
<anny_> nimamo izraza
<anny_> treba se bo nekaj spomnit
<idioterna> verjetno
<yang> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=pegging
<Pepelka> Urban Dictionary: pegging
<anny_> iiii
<anny_> to je za na naslovnico Družine
<anny_> http://www.siol.net/data/fotogalerije/svet/2015/01/foto_dneva.aspx
<Pepelka> Foto dneva | Svet - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Skozi oko fotografskega aparata ...«
<anny_> koliko vas je za pegging?
<yang> dobra fotka
<idioterna> kot nekdo ki trpi za crohnovo boleznijo mi je ideja se kar blizu
<idioterna> k sm vajen da mi razlicne naprave vtikajo v creva
<anny_> povprašaj svojo drago
<idioterna> sm ze
<idioterna> ce bi jo ideja vzburjala bi verjetno to pocela
<idioterna> ker tut js ne obcutim nobenega vznemirjenja ob takem pocetju, tega ne pocneva
<anny_> napačno se lotiš zadeve
<idioterna> tut najine izkusnje z analno penetracijo so precej nezanimive in skope
<anny_> oh damn
<idioterna> sm preprican da obstaja nacin kako vsako stvar spremenit v seksualni fetis
<anny_> ne vesta kaj zamujata :)
<idioterna> seveda
<idioterna> nihce nikoli ne ve, kaj zamuja
<anny_> seksualni fetiš mora imeti sidro, dogodek iz preteklosti
<idioterna> o tem ne vem prav veliko
<anny_> ko predmet dobi poleg primarnega Å¡e sekundarni pomen
<anny_> mislim, da je nasploh to zelo slabo raziskano področje
<anny_> khm....so mladoletniki tu že vstali?
<idioterna> v mojem odnosu sta sport in spolnost primarno namenjena dobremu pocutju in obvladovanju stresa
<idioterna> ne na popolnoma enak nacin, se razume
<anny_> in vzdrževanju partnerstva
<idioterna> hja
<idioterna> partnerja bi bla tut ce bi en bil pohabljen pa ne bi blo tega
<anny_> o tem ne dvomim
<idioterna> sicer bi bla kvaliteta zivljenja nizja, ampak to je pac tisti del, ki si ga pripravljen zrtvovat za drugega, ker v zameno dobis druge reci, ki jih sicer ne mores
<idioterna> v tem primeru dobrega sogovornika, s katerim si lahko vzajemno zaupas
<idioterna> to je ful fino
<anny_> to je tisto kar ostane
<idioterna> ma, midva sva kr zlo 'nothing is forever' filozofije
<anny_> pametno, ker je res
<idioterna> assuming protons decay
<idioterna> tega se ne vemo
<CrazyLemon> wth.. nothing is forever? next thing you'll say is that santa doesnt exist
<idioterna> of course he does
<idioterna> a nisi gledal unih
<idioterna> finland exports
<jabuk> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-rmJLwpPevTg/UOEBgVNiVFI/AAAAAAAAFFY/-At3Z_DzBbw/s1600/dancing+charlie+murphy+animated+gif+victory+dance.gif
<CrazyLemon> hm.. ne
<CrazyLemon> .yt finland exports
<jabuk> Rare Exports Finnish Trailer (english) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RQlikX4vvw
<idioterna> do it
<zdobbie> .gif just do it
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/GXOVrCnOTx6Jq/giphy.gif
<zdobbie> fu nike
<zdobbie> .yt shia just do it
<jabuk> Shia LaBeouf delivers the most intense motivational speech of all-time https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuHfVn_cfHU
<CrazyLemon> .gif shia just do it
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/87xihBthJ1DkA/giphy.gif
<zdobbie> YESTERDAY YOU SAID TOMORROW
<zdobbie> NOTHING IS IMPOSSIBLE
<zdobbie> I has a mission!
* zdobbie changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 15.10 aka Wily Werewolf | Don't let your dreams be dreams!
<CrazyLemon> so deep
<zdobersek> true nonetheless!
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/samtuke/status/614021556675682308
<Pepelka> Sam Tuke auf Twitter: "#MSOffice for #Android: 3 apps 511MB with key features disabled for non-cloud customers. #LibreOffice: 140MB all-in-one with no restrictions"
<zdobersek> for free!
<CrazyLemon> a obstaja .bin domena?
<zdobersek> obstaja .trash
<zdobersek> muybe
<CrazyLemon> i dont care about .trash
<zdobersek> y u no recycle m8
<zdobersek> m8 plz
<zdobersek> recycle
<zdobersek> plz
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2655-1: Tomcat vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2655-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2654-1: Tomcat vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2654-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2653-1: Python vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2653-1/
<idioterna> success!
<idioterna> grem domov
<idioterna> srecno
<zdobersek> ej
<zdobersek> pit ne pozabt it
<idioterna> mam se deci vode
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 24°C @25.06.2015 16:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 36% jugovzhodnik 1.5 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:13:09, Kulminacija: 11:05:35, Sončni zahod: 18:58:00
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 44min 52s, Luna je v ščipu
<msevph_> .vreme kp
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcTOTeoaafU
<Pepelka> April 14, 2015: CRS-6 First Stage Tracking Cam - YouTube
<Pepelka> »April 14, 2015: Footage from one of our tracking cameras that followed the first-stage of the Falcon 9 during a landing attempt. The footage starts at about ...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kdaj bo next attempt?
<dz0ny> nedelja/ponedeljek
<CrazyLemon> link us v nedeljo/ponedeljek
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2U1L2NvbGJlcnRyZXBvLjVjNmYxLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/710824a0/764/colbert-report.jpg
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=strEm9amZuo
<Pepelka> DOPE - Official Movie Trailer - #DOPEMOVIE in theaters - June 19! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »NOW PLAYING IN THEATERS EVERYWHERE: http://dopemovietickets.com A critical hit and audience favorite out of the Sundance Film Festival, in DOPE, Malcolm (Sha...«
<msevph> dz0ny, u here :)
<CrazyLemon> nope..he there
<CrazyLemon> and he aint coming back no mo'
<msevph> A zj se je pridruzu dark side-u ;)
<CrazyLemon> he is the dark side
<msevph> Spooky
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> kje dobit mr.robota?
<CrazyLemon> se priporočam za magnet link :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma a je s01e01 enak kot je bil pilot ?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cShYbLkhBc
<Pepelka> Mr. Roboto- Styx - YouTube
<Pepelka> »This is the music video of Mr. Roboto by Styx. Kilroy!«
<CrazyLemon> tole je mr. robot ne roboto :D
<idioterna> chinese, japanese, same thing!
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1hAilewhdY#t=26m10
<Pepelka> Coffee and Cigarettes Subtitulada en Español - YouTube
<Pepelka> »es una película sobre la humanidad, su grandeza y su bajeza, la alegría y la tristeza, la confianza en sí mismo y la ansiedad, el deseo de amar y ser amado.«
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 22.1°C
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 21.9°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 15.10 Alpha 1 Releases Now Ready for Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/bJU7AYjLSRU/ubuntu-15-10-alpha-1-download-released
<AndroUser> Elou
<anny-> Cer
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> kako
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie https://diafygi.github.io/gnu-pricing/website/
<Pepelka> The GNU Operating System and the Free Software Movement
<CrazyLemon> time to monetize!
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/diafygi/gnu-pricing
<Pepelka> diafygi/gnu-pricing · GitHub
<Pepelka> »gnu-pricing - Turn GNU command line tools into SaaS (Stupid Hackathon Project)«
<CrazyLemon> gcc --pricing
<CrazyLemon> haha..priceless!
<CrazyLemon> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ford-is-using-ubuntu-to-test-its-autonomous-cars-485188.shtml
<Pepelka> Ford Is Using Ubuntu to Test and Develop Its Autonomous Cars - Softpedia
<Pepelka> »Linux is used by the automotive industry«
<idioterna> 0
<idioterna> spat
<CrazyLemon> o/
<anny-> Damn...
<anny-> Računalnik se ne zboota
<CrazyLemon> anny_ pejt v grub pa dej en drug kernel
#ubuntu-si 2015-06-26
<napsy_> jutro
<zdobbie> BON JOUR NSA
<zdobbie> al bonjour
<dz0ny> lol https://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/1313157987867270036.png
<napsy_> omg is't bear with a putin
<anny_> dan
<napsy_> lp
<anny_> life sucks
<napsy> why?
<anny_> računalnik se mi ne zboota
<napsy> cist crknjen, al sam os?
<anny_> ob zagonu gre v bios
<dz0ny> bios baterija on low :)
<anny_> verjetno
<dz0ny> prenosnik?
<anny_> ja
<dz0ny> ugh tist je bitch menjat
<anny_> kaj naj naredim?
<dz0ny> anny_: a pa moraš ob vsakem zagonu shranit da se ti boota naprej?
<dz0ny> al sploh nič ne shrani?
<napsy> dz0ny: ker tool si mi ti enkrat kazu za migracije configov pa te zadeve?
<dz0ny> ansible ?
<anny_> hoče da pritisnem f2 vendar se potem nič ne zgodi
<napsy> aja mozno ja
<anny_> safe mode pa kolikor vem v linuxu ne obstaja
<napsy> mas pa single mode
<dz0ny> anny_: bios je pred linux :>
<dz0ny> sam moras prvo do boota prit
<anny_> itak :)
<dz0ny> bios > boot > grub > linux
<anny_> ok
<dz0ny> v grub gres na Advanced boot > boot Ubuntu in Emergency mode
<dz0ny> pa lahko šariš v single-user mode
<dz0ny> anny_: kaj pa če daš zunanjo tipkovnico?
<dz0ny> sliš se kot defekten bios
<anny_> kaj bo pomagala zunanja tipkovnica?
<anny_> ok, recimo, da mi uspe priti noter
<anny_> kaj pa potem?
<dz0ny> lahko boš f2 stisnla :)
<anny_> very funny
<dz0ny> reset to bios defaults
<dz0ny> save changes
<dz0ny> pol ti bo Å¡lo naprej ok
<anny_> najbrž tudi live cd ne dela?
<dz0ny> ce pravis da ti na f2 caka
<dz0ny> torej bios
<dz0ny> preden se boot pozene
<anny_> po f2 je black screen
<dz0ny> a to
<anny_> jp
<dz0ny> hm kaj pa piše za f2
<dz0ny> enter bios al kej rugega
<anny_> iščem zunanjo tipkovnico....k sreči imam še rezervno :)
<anny_> zdaj sem na kompu od mojega...čist bo znoru :=
<dz0ny> btw namest f2 probi ce ti f5,f8 kej pomaga
<dz0ny> ponavad je to izbira boot loaderja
<dz0ny> "v narekovajih"
<anny_> ok
<anny_> zdaj grem kuhat kosilo
<dz0ny> :D
<anny_> to bo delovna akcija za popoldan
<CrazyLemon> včasih je tudi 'del' :)
<napsy> aja
<napsy> dz0ny: sm pol kr svoj migracijski tool naredu :)
<yang> http://jp.si/koncerti/20150625-Bob_Dylan/
<idioterna> anny_: a rabs nadomestno vozilo
<idioterna> en laptop mam na zalogi za take primere
<idioterna> no, dva, ampak en je res zlo crappy
<yang> jst mam 3 ker sta mi dva crknila
<idioterna> aja no js mam take k delajo
<yang> zgleda je fajn vsake toliko jih odpret in notranjost scistit
<idioterna> za nujne primere
<CrazyLemon> so ungrateful!
<idioterna> gor je trenutno nalozen kubuntu s kde 5 ampak se ga loh na novo instalira
<yang> Spominske vstopnice so najlepši spominek na nepozabni koncert. Barvno tiskana vstopnica z edinstveno poslikavo je odličen dodatek k vaši zbirki koncertnih utrinkov. Spominska vstopnica je tudi odlična ideja za darilo! (Spominske vstopnice je mogoče naročiti le s poštnimi dostavnimi metodami: priporočena pošta, hitra pošta in DHL)
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: to je bil zihr tip
<yang> spominska vstopnica na koncert je 3 eur drazja ker ima hologram, kr dober scam
<CrazyLemon> idioterna still ungrateful :D
<yang> http://www.eventim.si/si/vstopnice/toto-perpetuum-jazzile-ljubljana-dvorana-tivoli-387339/event.html
<Pepelka> Kupite vstopnice TOTO, Perpetuum Jazzile, Ljubljana ~ Dvorana Tivoli
<Pepelka> »Kupite vstopnice za TOTO, Perpetuum Jazzile (Dvorana Tivoli, Ljubljana) na Eventim.«
<zdobersek> TOTO mi deli!
<idioterna> js ne kupujem vstopnic, dobim VIP
<dz0ny> napsy: go?
<zdobersek> GO RUST YER PYTHON
<yang> idioterna: VIP je lahko tud slabsa pozicija, recimo v stozicah je predalec od odra na drugem nivoju
<idioterna> v stozice ne hodm na koncerte, k nism upokojenc
<yang> pol pa zamudis tut kak dober koncert
<idioterna> mhm, hej brigade
<idioterna> al kva je ze biu
<zdobersek> pa neda ukraden
<idioterna> se sreca da je na youtube
<yang> Helena Blagne in Dunajski decki
<idioterna> a to je dobr koncert?
<zdobersek> pa danijela
<yang> Pa Ceco tut zamudis
<idioterna> pol je dobr da zamudim dobre koncerte
<idioterna> pr ceci dobim vip
<idioterna> za po koncertu
<idioterna> no al pa pred, odvisn kok sm zaseden
<zdobersek> YUUURRIIIIII
<zdobersek> OPROSSTTIIIIII
<yang> hahaha
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> a ma kdo link do tega
<idioterna> k ne najdem
<zdobersek> mona
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pY2Hxgvm1c
<Pepelka> Emperor X -- "Message to Yuri the Sysadmin from the Deserted Streets of Residential Ljubljana" - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A sysadmin named Yuri couldn't make it out to the concert in Ljubljana tonight, so I sang him this song by video so he can watch at work tomorrow morning ins...«
<idioterna> to ja
<idioterna> hvala
<napsy> dz0ny: jup :)
<dz0ny> napsy: sharable?
<napsy> mm zaenkrat ne
<dz0ny> :)
<napsy> je pa tam pod 200 vrsti
<napsy> c
<CrazyLemon> proprietary huh? :/
<napsy> dost kul ta reflection ker se lahka sprehajas po strukturi
<yang> idioterna: jst mam sam wannabe fotke z muzicari, ampak komada pa mi se niso posvetil :)
<idioterna> on je ful hud
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMyVq9SVqRU
<Pepelka> Emperor X - Allahu Akbar (Nervous Energies session) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Emperor X performed 4 Nervous Energies sessions in a vacant parking lot in Birmingham, Alabama. You can pick up his amazing new record at: http://www.bar-non...«
<dz0ny> napsy: toml? al kak drugace
<napsy> dz0ny: json
<napsy> pol pa sam se handlanje dependencijev pa pravil
<napsy> da ce gres iz 1 na 4, da vmes se naredis migracijo za 2 pa 3
<zdobersek> y not bson
<napsy> zakaj bi pa bson?
<yang> idioterna: ja poznam dva k zivita v JAX
<yang> tko k ta muzkontar
<yang> nc, moram zakljucit, delo imam
<dz0ny> napsy: coz troll
<zdobersek> wat
<zdobersek> no
<zdobersek> nevertroll
<jabuk> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<idioterna> totally rmrfslash
<idioterna> also
<idioterna> toml je itak kr nekak implicitn standard pr go softveru
<idioterna> pa nice je
<idioterna> jsm pa zdej dokoncal deploykitty
<idioterna> morm screencast nardit
<idioterna> k je res hud k sm tak css master
<idioterna> .output {
<idioterna>     white-space: pre;
<idioterna>     border: thin solid black;
<idioterna> }
<idioterna> to je cel css :)
<zdobersek> forgot display: none;
<idioterna> ne to mam u js pol
<dz0ny> jaz pa realtime log parser delam :)
<idioterna> moj kolega je par dni nazaj ugotovu da logstash-forwarder ful dobr dela razn kadar neha
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> vprasi ga ce bi mel kaj takega
<dz0ny> LogFormat "%v, %{X-Client-Ip}i, %U, %>s, %b, %{Referer}i, %{User-Agent}i" wind
<dz0ny> CustomLog "|vortexlog -decoder apache -sender influx" wind
<zdobersek> y not bson
<dz0ny> Apache se za unix socket ni slisal
<dz0ny> kaj sele bson
<zdobersek> read them ones and zeros
<dz0ny> idioterna: http://tech.trivago.com/2015/06/22/gollum/
<Pepelka> Introducing Gollum: A NxM message multiplexer written in Go - trivago techblog
<idioterna> dz0ny: kr zanimiv
<idioterna> sm sprobu in well
<idioterna> kr dela
<idioterna> namest sysloga cist ok
<dz0ny> mhm hec je k vse drugo sam apache ne zna pisat v /dev/log
<dz0ny> in moras pol okol ritiv zep
<dz0ny> https://plus.google.com/+SelfDrivingCar/posts/3NuRpigxp4e?pid=6164366100109880882&oid=111118414189048552116
<Pepelka> Notice anything new on the streets of Mountain View, California? Our latest…
<Pepelka> »Notice anything new on the streets of Mountain View, California? Our latest prototype vehicles are ready for the road and a few of them are now cruising… - Google Self-Driving Car Project – Google+«
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 12.km SV od Å ENTILJA V SLOVENSKIH GOR @26/06/2015 05:35:20  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.75+N,+15.78+E
<yang> Hehe prjatlca mi je napisala SMS "Elza Budau je se ziva" ta je ze parkrat pokopala ljudi. Miki Mustra tudi :)
<yang> I hereby give my permission for my photo of rock musician Emperor X with the rubber bands in his mouth to be used on his wikipedia page. Anyone is allowed to reproduce this image for any purpose, as long as I am credited.
<yang> Jennifer Hope McCharen www.jennifermccharen.com"
<yang> heh
<zdobersek> ROBOWARS http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jun/26/google-delphi-two-self-driving-cars-near-miss
<Pepelka> Two self-driving cars involved in close call in California | Technology | The Guardian
<Pepelka> »Delphi Automotive Audi had to take ‘appropriate action’ after being cut up by Google Lexus, says executive who was riding in the car«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> 'abort lane change'
<CrazyLemon> če je to incident potem i dont wanna be in a audi self-driving car
<dz0ny> po zakonu je to prekršek
<dz0ny> za avtonomna vozila
<dz0ny> k human je lahko neumen, smart car pa ne sme bit :)
<dz0ny> al pa če prekrši varnostno razdaljo itd
<CrazyLemon> ne mi reč da če self-driving car 'aborta' lange change da je prekršek
<CrazyLemon> oziroma v tem primeru Å¡e abortal ni
<CrazyLemon> ampak je mogu voznik abortat
<CrazyLemon> toliko o delphi self-driving avtu :)
<yang> Kaksen slab scan Elze Budau https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elza_Budau#/media/File:Elza_Budau.jpg
<Pepelka> Elza Budau - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<napsy> ka ostalo pa je copyright?
<yang> ni bolse fotke
<CrazyLemon> coz she's not that pretty'
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx na slo1
<CrazyLemon> pravi da ne potrebujemo novih telefonov... buuuuu!
<napsy> potrbujemo ubuntu phone
<CrazyLemon> such a troll bait :D
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Won%27t_Hold_You_Back - The song was later sampled by house DJ Roger Sanchez in 2001 for his song "Another Chance", reaching number one in the UK Singles Chart.
<Pepelka> I Won't Hold You Back - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobersek> hva zj
<zdobbie> yang: whaddya think https://diafygi.github.io/gnu-pricing/website/
<Pepelka> The GNU Operating System and the Free Software Movement
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ such a copycat!
<CrazyLemon> i demand credits!
<yang> zdobbie_: ja to sem vidu ze pred casom :)
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: I demand proof
<CrazyLemon> [23:03:25] <CrazyLemon>: zdobbie https://diafygi.github.io/gnu-pricing/website/
<Pepelka> The GNU Operating System and the Free Software Movement
<CrazyLemon> proof zdobbie_ ^
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: zakaj si to men linku?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ zakaj ne bi?????????????????????????????????????????????
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wypv2ILQISc
<Pepelka> Фанк из доба Југе - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Ex Yu Funk/Jazz/Soul/Rock/Pop/Disco... 1. Velja Marcikić - Jadna Mama 2. Mladi Levi - Zaznamovan 3. Zdenka Kovačiček - Mi volimo soul 4. Zlatko Golubović - S...«
<yang> Dober mix
<metalcamp> not bad :)
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Why It Will Be 2016 Before Mobile Carriers Sell Ubuntu Phones  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/gT5fyosJXKA/why-it-will-be-2016-before-mobile-carriers-sell-ubuntu-phones
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: ne vidim razloga
 * CrazyLemon posodi zdobbie_ju očala
<yang> idioterna: The term Bible Diet (also known as the Maker's Diet) is used to refer to a diet promoted on radio and in books by writer and motivational speaker Jordan S. Rubin, who says it is based on teachings from Leviticus, Deuteronomy and other books of the Bible, that certain foods are either forbidden ("unclean") or acceptable ("clean") to God.
<yang> Rubin states that the diet was responsible for his recovery from Crohn's disease at the age of 19.
<zdobbie_> yang: mah dobr, spet drugi pac kuhajo po receptih Bineta Volcica
<yang> kdo je Bine Volcic , a un k ma nek kuharski sov ?
<idioterna> yang: in?
<zdobbie_> yang: slovenski Jamie Oliver recimo
<yang> zdobbie_: ja saj, vsak promovira svoje...
<zdobbie_> GG USA
<zdobbie_> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-33290341
<Pepelka> US Supreme Court rules gay marriage is legal nationwide - BBC News
<Pepelka> »The US Supreme Court rules that same-sex marriage is a legal right across the United States in a 5-4 decision.«
<yang> Nc ne pise o posvojitvah
<idioterna> sej ne rab
<idioterna> zakon mora bit za vse enak
<idioterna> ce loh posvoji x, pol loh tut y
<zdobbie_> a nismo tega ze parkrat obdelal
<CrazyLemon> thats what he said!
<zdobbie_> yeshedid.com
<zdobbie_> bbl
<zdobbie_> .gif equality!
<zdobbie_> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> not really i guess :D
<CrazyLemon> kar je najhujše
<zdobbie_> kdor noce bit enak, naj gre
<CrazyLemon> thats my code :(
<zdobbie_> I'm such a blackhat
<zdobbie_> crashing yer bots
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: a ni to v coffeescriptu spisan?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ je ja
<CrazyLemon> your point? .9
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<zdobbie_> da bi se blo treba malo bolj potrudit da pride do crasha
<zdobbie_> anyway
 * zdobbie_ off
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx dude! why you hate our phones man?!? :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: +libssl-dev {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<dz0ny> -libssl-dev {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<CrazyLemon> oh ffs
<CrazyLemon> a spet?
<dz0ny> rebase
<CrazyLemon> pa zadnjič sem to spreminjal
<dz0ny> git fetch
<dz0ny> git rebase origin/master
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/commit/bc0d3e8b54dc64c42feb2c38f086e43bcabb4e0c#diff-a574e848ab6796ff3d88b6895bfc32fbR14
<Pepelka> Wily is no more lucid! · ubuntu-si/ircbot@bc0d3e8 · GitHub
<Pepelka> »ircbot - Preprost irc bot«
<CrazyLemon> apt.coffee
<CrazyLemon>     ✓ test .apt libssl-dev (324ms)
<CrazyLemon>     ✓ test .aptf evp.h (186ms)
<CrazyLemon>   2 passing (515ms)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny torej ne ni apt.coffee
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/blob/f6a571dd1ffe59bcad1512e5ed0d213e020cd75b/lib/fat.coffee#L10
<Pepelka> ircbot/fat.coffee at f6a571dd1ffe59bcad1512e5ed0d213e020cd75b · ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub
<CrazyLemon> tole je mogoče
<Pepelka> »ircbot - Preprost irc bot«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dej se prijavi na wercker.com z drazen@ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny now what?
<dz0ny> user not found pravi :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: drazen@ubuntu.si
<dz0ny> https://app.wercker.com/#Ubuntu-si
<Pepelka> wercker
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny slow DB :D
<dz0ny> kak username mas
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> <-
<CrazyLemon> https://app.wercker.com/#CrazyLemon
<Pepelka> wercker
<CrazyLemon> faila zaradi redisa.. večinoma
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: waaa?
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx mhm.. slišal sem te kako govoriš kako si ne zaslužimo nov telefon etc.. mhm
<lynxlynxlynx> sicer ne vem kako so izrezali in zlepili, ampak tega ziher nisem rekel
<zdobbie> .gif Žbe
<CrazyLemon> sf..al si ga!
<zdobbie> .gif be`du§a;]
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa .gifaj po riti!
<zdobbie> .gif po riti
<zdobbie> jabuk
<zdobbie> jabuk halo
<CrazyLemon> you broke it..you fix it!
<zdobbie> you fixed it!
<zdobbie> now it's on me again to break it!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a cmo se obeti popravit :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja.. working on it.. kinda
<CrazyLemon> sej lahko disejblaš za zdaj
<dz0ny> k
<CrazyLemon> tako obeti kot napovedi
<CrazyLemon> lih toliko da build passa
<CrazyLemon> pa bom potem submital PR
<CrazyLemon> moram še 'najt' pameten način parseanja med tagi.. stupid programming
<zdobbie> plz
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: fyi ce hoces restartat app gres na https://app.wercker.com/#build/558d9659c9d6d5e3240f3fcc in kliknes deploy
<Pepelka> wercker
<dz0ny> pac zadnji master build
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni deploya.. to je verjetno owner only
<dz0ny> ahh
<zdobbie> waiting ...
<yang> Neki majo na Tobacni, neko naziganje
<yang> FLOW pise
<yang> polno solarjev
<yang> http://www.flowfestival.si/sl/
<Pepelka> Flow Festival - Flow Festival Ljubljana | 26.-28.6.2015
<Pepelka> »Flow Festival is coming to Ljubljana!«
<dz0ny> .gif be`du§a;]
<jabuk> No gif available :(
<yang> ž/win 5
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: zdej lahko se autodeploy za web page anrdimo :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny huh..to pa je ..risky :D
<dz0ny> posynca themo
<CrazyLemon> ja..sej to me skrbi
<CrazyLemon> kako napisat test za css :D
<dz0ny> css lint
<dz0ny> php lint
 * CrazyLemon pukes a bit
<dz0ny> 90% ujame
<CrazyLemon> ne omenjat php no :D
<dz0ny> ja ce ga pa mas tm not :>
<dz0ny> new php je prow sexy $is_true = $defined ?? "true";
<zdobbie> jabuk: !
<zdobbie> .gif ~
<jabuk> No gif available :(
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a obstaja v coffeescriptu kaj podobnega kot je 'match' ali 'exec' v js?
<dz0ny> coffeescript == js
<dz0ny> razen če hočeš fancy regexp
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne ni..ker očitno ne razume ne match ne exec
<CrazyLemon> https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/JavaScript/Reference/Global_Objects/RegExp/exec
<CrazyLemon> recimo tega
<Pepelka> RegExp.prototype.exec() - JavaScript | MDN
<Pepelka> »The exec() method executes a search for a match in a specified string. Returns a result array, or null.«
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/blog/2031-announcing-atom-1-0
<Pepelka> Announcing Atom 1.0 · GitHub
<zdobersek> .jabuk Ü
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<jabuk> http://thelavisshow.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/victorya.jpg
<zdobersek> damn
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://js2.coffee/#coffee/try:a%20%3D%20RegExp(%22.%2B%22)%0Aconsole.log(a.test(%22a2%22))
<Pepelka> js2coffee 2.0 — convert JavaScript to CoffeeScript
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny that makes no sense to me
<dz0ny> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/jimmy-fallon-reportedly-hospitalized-tonight-805329
<Pepelka> Jimmy Fallon Hospitalized: 'Tonight Show' Taping Canceled - Hollywood Reporter - The Hollywood Reporter
<Pepelka> »Friday's taping of The Tonight Show with Jimmy Fallon has been canceled due to Jimmy Fallon injuring his hand, a rep for the show has announced.«
<dz0ny> stroke
<dz0ny> to much :>
<CrazyLemon> fckin coffeescript!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj redis faila na wreckerju?
<CrazyLemon> meh..sploh ni redis
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSiehK2asbI
<Pepelka> #ProudToLove - Celebrating Marriage Equality and LGBT Pride Month - YouTube
<Pepelka> »YouTube is #ProudToLove the LGBT community and marriage equality. SHARE THIS VIDEO: https://youtu.be/WSiehK2asbI MUSIC: Until The Shadows -- from Random Fore...«
<CrazyLemon> ampak rebase ali pa kak other sh1t
<zdobbie> .gif ` DROP ALL TABLES
<jabuk> No gif available :(
<zdobbie> fuck this guy in particular http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/06/internet-access-not-a-necessity-or-human-right-says-fcc-republican/
<Pepelka> Internet access “not a necessity or human right,” says FCC Republican | Ars Technica
<Pepelka> »The FCC is required by Congress to expand broadband access.«
<zdobbie> laugh at this guy http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/26/8851293/ask-the-nearest-hippie-antonin-scalia
<Pepelka> Ask hippie Justice Antonin Scalia all your marital questions | The Verge
<Pepelka> »Today, in a blustering dissent of the Supreme Court's ruling in favor of marriage equality in the United States, Justice Antonin Scalia encouraged everyone to ask the nearest hippie about marriage....«
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: http://cyclingtips.com.au/2015/06/first-look-review-2016-scott-foil/
<Pepelka> First-look review: 2016 Scott Foil | CyclingTips
<dz0ny> holy http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/fglrx_15.101-0ubuntu1_amd64_ub_14.01.deb
<Pepelka> Download nicht abgeschlossen
<zdobbie> lel
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kr .deb? no way
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie meh.. ni mi všeč
<dz0ny> sicer moraš še vedno 3  zadeve potegnit
<dz0ny> but progress
<dz0ny> much progress
<CrazyLemon> no k potegneš dej še mergeaj tist PR
<dz0ny> kva že?
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/pull/29
<Pepelka> Fix/napoved obeti by CrazyLemon · Pull Request #29 · ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub
<Pepelka> »ircbot - Preprost irc bot«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<CrazyLemon> look at you pitastrudl ..kr domena pa to.. čist fensi !
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<pitastrudl> :-D
<pitastrudl> sej je tut stran gor
<pitastrudl> probavam SASL auth na quassel pa mi ne gre
<pitastrudl> CAP: SASL authentication failed
<pitastrudl> CAP: SASL authentication aborted
<zdobbie> .help
<zdobbie> .pomoc
<pitastrudl> lol
<zdobbie> .ac 1
<zdobbie> .ac ?
<jabuk> http://achievement-unlocked.heroku.com/xbox/1.png
<jabuk> http://achievement-unlocked.heroku.com/xbox/%3F.png
<zdobbie> .ac !
<jabuk> http://achievement-unlocked.heroku.com/xbox/%21.png
<zdobbie> .ac `
<jabuk> http://achievement-unlocked.heroku.com/xbox/%60.png
<zdobbie> .stran pitastrudl.me
<jabuk> pitastrudl.me je dosegljiva!
<pitastrudl> :p
<CrazyLemon> page je meh!
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: a gledas gfinity
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon mja, nekaj na hitro postavljeno
<pitastrudl> bo kmalu na novo
<pitastrudl> forum pa blog
<pitastrudl> pol ko zalaufajo zadeve pa zaprosit za npl licenco za teamspeak
<zdobbie> .stran §`]~
<jabuk> §`]~ ni dosegljiva
<pitastrudl> zdobbie ne, se mi ne da
<pitastrudl> kdo pa igra
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: envy vs cloud9
<pitastrudl> ez envy
<zdobbie> aye
<zdobbie> ameri bojo najbrz spet pokop naredl
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ahaha.. a vidiš kje faila
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<zdobbie> .imdb be`du§a;]
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Leon Bridges - River.
<zdobbie> .videl be`du§a;]
<jabuk> zdobbie: O čemu ti to?
<zdobbie> .pretvori be`du§a;] be`du§a;] be`du§a;]
<pitastrudl> zdobbie če je bo1 mogoce ma c9 šanse
<pitastrudl> brb
<zdobbie> bo3
<zdobbie> .ddg be`du§a;]
<zdobbie> .vreme be`du§a;]
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<zdobbie> .apt be`du§a;]
<zdobbie> .nalozi be`du§a;]
<zdobbie> :|
<yang> http://i.imgur.com/UhmN0dQ.gif
<dz0ny> yang: http://i.imgur.com/5CIwN8h.png
<yang> :)
<dz0ny> lol http://imgur.com/gjloFel
<Pepelka> Introducing the mayor of Friendzoneville - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: full of all the magic and wonders of the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> lol indeed
<zdobbie> be`du§a;]
#ubuntu-si 2015-06-27
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj ni mr. robot na popcornu?
<idioterna> kva pa je ta mr. robot sploh?
<CrazyLemon> .imdb mr robot
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> .imdb mr. robot
<jabuk> Mr. Robot (TV Series 2015– ) 60 min Crime Drama
<jabuk> Ocena: 9.4/10 (15,489 glasov) MT: 84 user
<jabuk> Follows a mysterious anarchist who recruits a young computer programmer (Malek) who suffers from an anti-social disorder and connects to people by hacking them.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi125022233/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4158110/
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ^
<idioterna> mnja no
<CrazyLemon> aja..ti si rdečkar
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rottentomatoes.com/tv/mr-robot/s01/
<Pepelka> Mr. Robot: Season 1 - Rotten Tomatoes
<Pepelka> »Critics Consensus: Mr. Robot is a suspenseful cyber-thriller with timely stories and an intriguing, provocative premise.«
<idioterna> ja nism avtomagicno navdusen nad temi critically acclaimed recmi uresnic
<dz0ny> they hate anarchists :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny whats the deal with RT? sedaj.json je broken
<CrazyLemon> radio je pa trenutno dead silent :)
<dz0ny> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Jaymes Young & Phoebe Ryan - We Won't.
<pitastrudl> jutro
<CrazyLemon> sup niga
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Blur - Lonesome Street.
<CrazyLemon> not really ...ž
<pitastrudl> nm, u
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-yqvT8vKZc
<Pepelka> Bruiser Bear - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Bruiser bear enjoying his daily pool play! To donate to the care of our animal ambassadors please visit our new website at http://www.SingleVisionInc.org We ...«
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> whoaa
<CrazyLemon> you're getting all the action ffs!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XN2X72jrFk
<Pepelka> The Stanford Prison Experiment Official Trailer #1 (2015) Ezra Miller Thriller Movie HD - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The Stanford Prison Experiment Trailer 1 (2015) Ezra Miller Thriller Movie HD [Official Trailer]«
<upd> zgleda zanimiv, razn bullshita power make you bad
<CrazyLemon> očitno ni bullshit.. ker se je res zgodilo :)
<CrazyLemon> .imdb battle creek
<jabuk> Battle Creek (TV Series 2015) 44 min Comedy Crime Drama
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.4/10 (4,493 glasov) MT: 23 user
<jabuk> Two detectives with different views on the world team up and using cynicism, guile and deception, they clean up the streets of Battle Creek.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1633922585/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3215364/
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the last man on earth
<jabuk> The Last Man on Earth (TV Series 2015– ) 30 min Action Comedy Romance
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.6/10 (18,919 glasov) MT: 164 user
<jabuk> Phil Miller was a normal guy, but when a plague struck, he became the last man on earth. His only wish was to have company, preferably a female. When he meets a survivor named Carol, he starts to rethink his wish.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3353587225/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3230454/
<CrazyLemon> .imdb fresh off the boat
<jabuk> Fresh Off the Boat (TV Series 2015– ) 22 min Comedy
<jabuk> Ocena: 8.2/10 (6,720 glasov) MT: 50 user
<jabuk> A Taiwanese family makes their way in America during the 1990s.
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3551096/
<CrazyLemon> dež!
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<idioterna> evo, sm koncal
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/streaming-youtube.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ma priden!
<idioterna> deluje
<zdobbie> what are we looking at
<zdobbie> ?
<CrazyLemon> a machine!
<zdobbie> like, a computor ?
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/streaming-youtube-through-a-yamaha.jpg
<idioterna> v eno staro jamaho sm dau rpi da loh digitally streama muziko prakticno do zvocnikov
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9e19jH--bnc
<Pepelka> NEW Scott Foil - First Look - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Ahead of the Tour de France, Scott unveil their most aerodynamic edition of the Foil to date. Click here to subscribe to GCN: http://gcn.eu/SubscribeToGCN Bo...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sm že vidu
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DB9mSIxXef4
<Pepelka> Jamie XX feat. Romy - Loud Places - Live du Grand Journal - YouTube
<zdobbie> k
<Pepelka> »Jamie XX feat Romy performs live 'Loud Places' from the album "In Colour" The artist gave a wonderful live performance on the set of the TV show "Le Grand Jo...«
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkeDBwsIaZw
<Pepelka> London Grammar - Wasting My Young Years (Official Video) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Our debut album 'If You Wait' is out now: iTunes: http://po.st/IfYouWait CD: http://po.st/IfYouWaitCD Vinyl: http://po.st/IfYouWaitLP Our single EP 'Wasting ...«
<zdobbie> maebi
<zdobbie> we aaaare
<zdobbie> we aaaare
<zdobbie> dz0ny: why the privilege
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZYw0MQp_fI
<Pepelka> London Grammar - Nightcall (Official Video) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »'Nightcall' is our new single taken from our album 'If You Wait'. The 'Nightcall' EP is out now: http://po.st/NightcallEP Our debut album 'If You Wait' is ou...«
<zdobbie> .gif justice!
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/G9QYU7QlKFeq4/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> nice try punk!
#ubuntu-si 2015-06-28
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/5EHZEXR.jpg
<CrazyLemon> hello lucy!
<zdobbie> http://www.dagbladet.no/spesial/vatdraktmysteriet/eng/
<Pepelka> The Wetsuitman
<Pepelka> »Last winter two bodies were found in Norway and the Netherlands. They were wearing identical wetsuits. The police in three countries were involved in the case, but never managed to identify them. This is the story of who they were.«
<zdobbie> me ivrl http://i.imgur.com/mkjiGBo.gifv
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> nice one :D
<idioterna> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xft1/v/t1.0-9/11659451_10206198322610288_6072209678410004523_n.jpg?oh=d77b80d2873d38cd6f0f3785272fa745&oe=562B3D8B
<idioterna> also
<idioterna> > CNN mistaking dildos and butt plugs for Arabic script is arguably the most apt metaphor for political discourse in America.
<idioterna> http://gawker.com/cnn-mistakes-isis-style-dildo-flag-at-pride-parade-for-1714409153
<Pepelka> CNN Mistakes Dildo-Covered Flag at Pride Parade for ISIS Flag
<Pepelka> »In this clip, a CNN anchor and editor fail to recognize that what they have identified as an “ISIS flag” is actually a flag of dildos and butt plugs, rendered in the style of ISIS.«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: eha 1h30m http://spacexstats.com/mission.php?launch=24
<Pepelka> Launch 24 | SpaceX CRS-7
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a že??
<dz0ny> 10 am ne 10 pm :)
<CrazyLemon> torej 16.00
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeiBFtkrZEw
<Pepelka> SpaceX CRS-7 Launch - YouTube
<Pepelka> »After seven successful missions to the International Space Station, including six official resupply missions for NASA, SpaceX’s Falcon 9 rocket and Dragon sp...«
<dz0ny> nice pic http://i.imgur.com/BdEEzDD.jpg
<dz0ny> glih The Expanse berem :>
<zdobbie> wat en story mark
<zdobbie> noice https://oeis.org/A008716
<zdobbie> T-1h!!
<Pepelka> a008716 - oeis
<CrazyLemon> T-5m20s
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/10996962_909427379116954_3717155370343886708_n.jpg?oh=0ffaee2f16f08a0090d6903d0067608a&oe=5632D1AC      remote shutter brings self pleasure :D
<zdobbie> a to je za selfisticke
<CrazyLemon> you'll just have to try it yourself!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: za kter tulifon je to?
<zdobbie> aha!
<zdobbie> pocelo!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne vem.. kami je slikal
<CrazyLemon> some chinese crap i guess :p
<zdobbie> kva majo to nek europop
<CrazyLemon> Pre-webcast music was created by Edward Rodriguez - https://soundcloud.com/djerod/
<Pepelka> Eddie E Rod Rodriguez | Free Listening on SoundCloud
<Pepelka> »The name is Eddie Rodriguez . Ive been a dj for the past 5 years, I have spun at clubs all around Los Angeles and Orange County. Ive been remixing and producing for the past 3 years, trying to get my«
<CrazyLemon> uu..všeč mi je tisti progress bar spodaj
<zdobbie> 16:21:12
<zdobbie> T-17:00
<zdobbie> T-00:17:00
<zdobbie> precise is nice!
<zdobbie> tale 1080p je mal 480p-like
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<CrazyLemon> hololens on board...wtf
<zdobbie> wat en deal for microsoft
<zdobbie> bojo minecraft tolkl
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie v bistvu je 480p boljša kakovost kot 1080p
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: I didn't know that, tell me more.
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie i just told you everything
<zdobbie> gogogogogogogogogogogogogogogo
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu je samo 13 go in ne 15
<zdobbie> ABORTABORTABORTABORT
<zdobbie> TOO MUCH GO
<CrazyLemon> he said erector!
<zdobbie> MR. ROBOT TAKES OVER THE COMMENTATING
<zdobbie> mark @ 9:59
<zdobbie> this flight is fucked
<zdobbie> T-08:00
<zdobbie> BEJZ PTICA
<zdobbie> glavno da mi stream lagga ~40s
<CrazyLemon> said who?
<CrazyLemon> T-04:00
<zdobbie> T-02:00
<zdobbie> GO4LUNCH
<zdobbie> huehuehue
<zdobbie> T-00:00:40
<zdobbie> pa je su
<zdobbie> zdej pa se na streamu ..
<zdobbie> .gif science bitch
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/V1hQMUjYvtX3i/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> wtf happened=?==
<CrazyLemon> a je Å¡u po gobe???
<zdobbie> ne, na ISS je su
<CrazyLemon> očitno ne gledaš stream
<zdobbie> meeeh https://twitter.com/NASA/status/615163915547316224
<Pepelka> NASA auf Twitter: "Something went wrong with the launch. @SpaceX is evaluating the status of the mission. Live updates on NASA TV: http://t.co/KX5g7yYnYG"
<CrazyLemon> ja.. falcon blew up
<CrazyLemon> you missed it.. you and your stupid twitter
<zdobbie> confirmed
<zdobbie> vehicle broken up
<CrazyLemon> blew*
<zdobbie> hololens :'/
<CrazyLemon> the curse of microsoft continues ...
<zdobbie> .yt space oddity
<jabuk> Space Oddity https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaOC9danxNo
<dz0ny> saboteurs
<dz0ny> nasa must be worried now
<dz0ny> there is no vehicle that can resupply iss
<zdobbie> to je drugi falir zapored?
<zdobbie> za resupply?
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> soyuz ma probleme z kvaliteto materjalov
<dz0ny> 2nd stage
<dz0ny> those sanctions are paying off
<dz0ny> ESA ma Å¡e en ATV nekej v italiji ce bo nuja
<dz0ny> EU saves the ISS :>
<dz0ny> Also, that new docking port is gone...
<dz0ny> Ohh, it was range safety
<dz0ny> True story, pofukan flash je zmrznu in sem moral pc resetirat.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/znanost-in-tehnologija/tudi-rosetta-bo-pristala-na-kometu/368528
<Pepelka> Tudi Rosetta bo pristala na kometu :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Stvari okoli kometa 67P se zapletajo. Rosetta še vedno ne more vzpostaviti stabilne komunikacije z oživljenim Philaejem, kar je osnova za njegovo delovanje, niti določiti njegove lokacije.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny it happens to the best of us !
<dz0ny> it was bad omen
<CrazyLemon> meni predvsem ko dam na drug zaslon v resoluciji 1080p
<zdobbie> FWP
<dz0ny> hec je da login screen se vedno dela
<dz0ny> sam ves input crkne
<dz0ny> i will blame the holoshit and flash
<CrazyLemon> Falcon 9 experienced a problem shortly before first stage shutdown. Will provide more info as soon as we review the data.
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> Preliminary indications show that second stage tank raptured ...
<dz0ny> ugh comments are just bad
<zdobbie> band aids don't fix rapture holes
<zdobbie> aw shoot
<zdobbie> Elon ma danes bday
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuNymhcTtSQ @ 3:15
<Pepelka> SpaceX - CRS-7 Launch explosion - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Official SpaceX video from stream here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeiBFtkrZEw On Imgur: http://i.imgur.com/6dIeNIm.gifv And Gfycat: http://gfycat.com/S...«
<idioterna> bday as in bad day?
<zdobbie> day o' birth
<anny_> dan
<anny_> windows me ne mara :/
<jabuk> http://rack.2.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2ZkL25hcG9sZW9uZHluLjBiMTFlLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/8767246f/d7a/napoleon-dynamite.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: a ti je takrat ratal usposobit rtvslo brez octoshape?
<idioterna> o
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx hm.. ne spomnim se :)
<CrazyLemon> let me check my scripts
<idioterna> anny_: jezik mu pokaz
<anny_> hah
<anny_> ne reci, kaj se mi ni vse zgodilo...vse do blue screena in izkloplenega wirelessa
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx hm.. nope :)
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Atom 1.0: Open-Source Code Editor Goes Stable  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/TVmET3tsRqY/download-atom-1-0-stable-release-linux
<anny_> zanima me, kako naj naložim sitem na comp, kjer je dvd-rom pokvajen, preko usb pa ni opcije v biosu
<idioterna> zajeban
<CrazyLemon> floppy
<anny_> ima pa nek lokalni LAN...?
<CrazyLemon> network install?
<idioterna> anny_: pxe, sam to rabs se en laptop pa tftp mors laufat
<idioterna> ni trivialno
<anny_> bluetooth  dela
<idioterna> sam ne mors zbootat z njega
<anny_> res je
<anny_> imaš kak link?
<idioterna> a pxe?
<idioterna> http://www.syslinux.org/wiki/index.php/PXELINUX
<Pepelka> PXELINUX - Syslinux Wiki
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: ipad al pa android UA nastavi
<idioterna> anny_: ce bos manj k 2 tedna brez uporabne masine ti loh posodm ubuntu laptop k ga mam tle za take primere
<idioterna> anny_: v resnici je najlazje odsraufat disk ven pa instalirat linux na desktop masini gor
<idioterna> pol pa nazaj v laptop prsraufat
<lynxlynxlynx> dz0ny: nope, še vedno hoče eno al pa drugo
<anny_> saj vidiš, da nisem brez mašine
<idioterna> vidim, da si brez ubuntu masine
<anny_> a od mojga windows je Å¡e bolj zjeban kot moj linux
<idioterna> oziroma brez masine, ki je znosna za uporabo
<idioterna> ceprov ce dobis pod roke znatno drugacno tipkovnico je isto grozn obcutek
<idioterna> tko da to ni nujno dobra resitev
<anny_> prešvoh mašino ima za win 7
<anny_> Å¡ele zdaj vidim
<idioterna> mnja
<anny_> prej ni pustil, da bi prišla preblizu
<idioterna> js si ne upam svetovat, da mu dej gor kej primernejsega
<idioterna> da ne bosta mela nasilja v druzini pol
<anny_> je linux mint boljši?
<anny_> mislim, bolj podoben winsom
<anny_> mate je baje manj požrešen kot cinnamon kar se grafike tiče
<anny_> evo grem naložit, potem pa bomo že videli
<CrazyLemon> a nima mint cinnamon ?
<idioterna> srecno
<idioterna> sodelavka je mela mint z mate
<idioterna> cist ok je blo
<CrazyLemon> ampak sedaj je na voljo ubuntu mate!
<anny_> jp
<idioterna> ja zdej je sla drugam delatr
<idioterna> delat
<anny_> ne bo zadovoljen, če bova imela oba enako:)
<idioterna> nekam kjer se ne delajo norca iz ljudi
<anny_> idioterna, sami si kopljete grob
<idioterna> i know
<idioterna> sej mi je uspel sklicat retrospektivo pa povedat kaj vse narobe delamo
<CrazyLemon> aha..torej piše da je tako cinnamon kot mate za mint
<idioterna> bomo vidl ce se bodo reci kej spremenile
<idioterna> mel sm tut dolgo debato s ceotom
<idioterna> v resnici ma kr dobre ideje
<idioterna> sam pac men so jih tisti k so jih od njega slisal cist drugac predstavl
<idioterna> not a big surprise
<anny_> ok nalagam mate z univerze v kragujevcu :)
<anny_> lej...parcialni kratkoročni interesi proti skupnim dolgoročnim
<anny_> mislim, da mate predvsem s tem problem
<idioterna> ma, kaj pa vem
<idioterna> mislim, nimamo enakih pogledov na vodenje in smisel podjetja
<idioterna> na koncu je se vedno treba spostovat odlocitve tistih, ki jih morajo sprejet
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/foto-kolesarski-nagci-poganjali-pedala-po-svetu/368550
<Pepelka> Foto: Kolesarski nagci poganjali pedala po svetu :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<idioterna> al pa pac jit stran
<Pepelka> »Že tradicionalna gola kolesarska vožnja, World Naked Bike ride , je potekala po različnih koncih sveta, nazadnje so se goli na kolesa pognali v Los Angelesu.«
<CrazyLemon> lol @ 2. slika
<CrazyLemon> 'totally nasty tiger peeing (?) on tiger"
<anny_> dobra fora...a veš, da en kolesar tu v lj stalno nadleguje
<anny_> ženske, ki delujejo same, naj ga slikamo golega na kolesu
<idioterna> si pravla ze ja
<idioterna> smotan
<anny_> nazadnje sem mu zagrozila da bo imel opravka s policijo in se je hitro pobral
<anny_> baje naj bi potreboval sliko ravno za to dirko
<idioterna> sej ni dirka
<idioterna> kot neka parada je
<anny_> pač karkoli
<idioterna> nej gre tja, pa ga bodo slikal
<anny_> saj barvni tek tudi ni bil tek
<idioterna> ja, na to foro
<idioterna> vceri sm gledu millenium
<idioterna> samo feministicno propagando gledam!
<anny_> fajn film
<anny_> poglej Å¡e mad maxa 4
<idioterna> sm ze ja
<CrazyLemon> mene ni impresioniral :)
<idioterna> ceprov mi ni bil neki vsec no ampak
<anny_> vizualno je kjut
<idioterna> sm pa bral o tem kako so eni jezni ker je zenska prakticno glavni lik
<anny_> je*i ga
<idioterna> ma fino je to
<idioterna> da se pokazejo
<idioterna> da ves kdo je sovinist
<anny_> feminizem je tudi tu prišel na glavna vrata
<idioterna> ma ne vem ce je to ksn feminizem
<idioterna> men se zdi to cist common sense
<idioterna> sam pac skoz stoletja patriarhata je center ful premaknjen
<anny_> militantni feminizem
<idioterna> kulturno smo indoktrinirani v tem da zenske ne morjo odpret kozarca z vlozenimi kumarcami
<anny_> kdo, kdo?
<idioterna> ma militantni feminizem je lih ene tolk relevantn k militantni ateizem
<idioterna> sm pa ke se najde kdo k vrisak
<idioterna> vriska
<anny_> baje v iranu ne smejo vozit kolesa, avto pa lahko
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> v savdski arabiji so tut zdej mel debato o tem
<idioterna> pa je kralj reku da zensk ne smejo kaznovat
<idioterna> ce vozjo avto
<anny_> ker se drgnejo neprimerni deli telesa
<idioterna> al neki v tem stilu
<idioterna> zihr obstaja tehnicna resitev
<idioterna> recimo http://www.moonsaddle.com/
<Pepelka> moonsaddle.com
<Pepelka> »MoonSaddle is the answer to your uncomfortable bike seat. MoonSaddle is a noseless bicycle saddle designed for durability and comfort. MoonSaddle takes all the pressure off soft tissues, alleviating numbness, pain and even erectile dysfunction in bicycle riders!«
<anny_> ženske v kuvajtu porabijo samo za depilacijo mesečno 1000 €
<CrazyLemon> so hairy
<anny_> ne, samo depilirajo se tudi tam, kjer se me ne :=
<idioterna> po skalpu?
<CrazyLemon> med prsti?
<idioterna> js nism fan britja
<anny_> po nožnih prstih, ja :=
<idioterna> niti nog niti genitalij
<idioterna> dlake majo pomembne funkcije tam
<anny_> ja
<CrazyLemon> jikes..kosmate noge tega ne vem če bi hotu videt pri ženski :D
<anny_> brez dlak se mi zdi da začneš veliko prej smrdeti
<CrazyLemon> yikes*
<anny_> revež
<idioterna> pa boli ce se dolgo casa drgnes brez dlak
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: pa si ze kdaj bozal kosmate noge?
<anny_> čisto pretiravamo s tem...no ja, industrija dobro živi
<CrazyLemon> idioterna sm ja..sebe včasih pobožam!
<CrazyLemon> anny_ torej ti ne briješ nog? :)
<anny_> dlaka je tam tudi zato, da prenese dražljaj v kožo...zdaj pa je že bolj jasno ane
<anny_> CrazyLemon...depiliram
<CrazyLemon> anny_ ampak zakaj če 'čist pretiravamo s tem' ? :)
<CrazyLemon> čisto*
<idioterna> k ji drugac tezijo
<idioterna> sej suni se tut po nogah obrije predn gre na morje
<anny_> v genitalnem m delu delamo Å¡kodo
<CrazyLemon> če meni kdo teži ("specialkarji") da imam kosmate noge ne pomeni da jih bom obril :D
<idioterna> pomoje sam zato k se pac noce ukvarjat z ljudmi k so ogorceni nad kosmatimi nogami
<idioterna> ja js se tut ne sekiram
<anny_> saj ona sploh dlak nima
<idioterna> a suni?
<anny_> ja
<idioterna> ful jih ma premal da bi se morala brit ja
<idioterna> imo
<anny_> no vidiš, da vem!
<idioterna> sam pac ne bom se vtikal v to
<idioterna> povedu sm ji da se mi zdi brezveze
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/riding-in-heavy-fog.jpg
<anny_> idioterna...pxe zajebano!
<idioterna> anny_: ja, precej
<idioterna> anny_: res je najlazje disk odsraufat in namestit v drugi masini
<anny_> naš tamau bi to znal narest
<anny_> morala ga bom podkupiti s tekaškim treningom
<CrazyLemon> dont be silly.. nutella torta > *
<anny_> ne trza na nutello
<CrazyLemon> vsaj to je moja valuta ko me sestra kaj vpraša :)
<anny_> bolj na pico in rogljičke s šunko
<anny_> in kokice
<anny_> ampak dobro da vem, s čim te je možno podkupit razen z boobz
<CrazyLemon> boobs \o/
<anny_> zdaj imate tam dol poletje...veliko boobz
<idioterna> ja sej tut lublana je polna teh
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedel
<idioterna> djevojk u ljetnim haljinama
<idioterna> al kako se rece temu
<idioterna> en prjatu se prtozuje da se tezko koncentrira
<idioterna> k je povsod tolk hot zensk okol njega
<anny_> :)
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 25.4°C
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 24.8°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<anny_> ooo...ravno prav
<anny_> gremo na morčiiiita
<CrazyLemon> no ja..še kakšna ° C ne skodi :)
<anny_> linux mint naložen
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2JmL2hpbXltLjU4YTEyLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/90a990f6/b38/himym.jpg
<idioterna> jsm mel dons cist perfect day
<idioterna> s suni sva lezala v viseci mrezi cel dan pa muziko poslusala
<idioterna> tamaladva sta se pa v bazenu zravn utapljala
<idioterna> se sta ziva, tko da jima morm vecerjo nastimat
<idioterna> bbl
<zdobbie> CrazyMedo
<CrazyLemon> sup papabear
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<dz0ny> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<anny_> lp
<lynxlynxlynx> tole je pa bil mrk
#ubuntu-si 2016-06-27
<napsy_> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<Matthai> zdobbie, tukaj?
<CrazyLemon> če ni zdobbieja pol je zdobersek zihr!
<zdobbie> Matthai: pong
<Matthai> zadnjič si nekaj razlagal, da se na Ubuntu sticku Bluetooth oglaša na ttyS4... a ga imaš?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pong
<zdobbie> Matthai: ham, to nisem bil jaz :>
<CrazyLemon> to je bil dz0ny_ ki ti je prilepil en link
<Matthai> aha, točno... sorry
<Matthai> v glavnem, zdaj sew meni tudi oglaša, ampak dlje pa ne pridem
<Matthai> pa me zanima, če ima isto zadevo še kdo drug in če je uspel kaj dlje priti
<CrazyLemon> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/android-x86/kPBpj3CoXW4      tale link ti je skopiral :)
<Seniorita> Google Groups
<Seniorita> »Mit Google Groups können Sie Online-Foren und E-Mail-basierte Gruppen erstellen, sich daran beteiligen und interessante Diskussionen mit anderen Mitgliedern führen.«
<zdobersek> ^ has all the logs, must work for NSA
<Matthai> ja, saj to sem videl... sem kontaktiral lwfingerja
<zdobersek> a to je od littlefingerja braco?
<Matthai> nek Larry Finger je
<dz0ny_> Matthai: ce jaz razumem pravilno
<dz0ny_> moraš attachat bt control intrface preden začneš uporabljat wifi
<dz0ny_> rtk_hciattach deluje kot usrleand driver za bluetooth pol
<Matthai> hmm, se pravi je treba najprej wifi module odloudat, potem pognat to skripto za BT in potem wifi up?
<dz0ny_> rtk_hciattach je sw za bluetooth sdr
<dz0ny_> ne
<dz0ny_> preden
<dz0ny_> wifi modul mora bit
<dz0ny_> sam preden poženeš network
<dz0ny_> modload
<dz0ny_> bt stuff
<dz0ny_> network stuff
<Matthai> problem je, da se mi wifi sam postavi gor
<dz0ny_> a maš systemd?
<dz0ny_> če maš dodaš requires=bt-service
<dz0ny_> Requires no
<Matthai> ubuntu 14.04.4 je
<dz0ny_> Requires=...
<dz0ny_> ah upstar
<dz0ny_> t
<dz0ny_> hm rc init?
<dz0ny_> sam da se pred network pozene pa bo ok
<dz0ny_> also strace si probu?
<Matthai> ne
<dz0ny_> oz kako napako maš?
<Matthai> čaki, tukaj bi rabil malo bolj konkretnih navodil
<dz0ny_> strace rtk_hciattach -n -s 115200 /dev/ttyS1  rtk_h5
<dz0ny_> or?
<Matthai> sudo strace rtk_hciattach -n -s 115200 /dev/ttyS4 rtk_h5
<dz0ny_> mhm
<Matthai> S4?
<dz0ny_> kr pač maš
<dz0ny_> ls /dev
<dz0ny_> ttyS4 bi reku da ne:)
<dz0ny_> a prilimaš dmesg nekam
<dz0ny_> pa lshw
<dz0ny_> sliučajno veš kako je attachana zadeva?
<dz0ny_> usb bus?
<dz0ny_> k to je 90%
<Matthai> dz0ny_, http://pastebin.com/78CqR05J
<Seniorita> PCG02U - Pastebin.com
<dz0ny_> Matthai: https://github.com/lwfinger/rtl8723bs_bt/issues/7#issuecomment-223761231 :)
<Seniorita> Onda V919 3G Dual Os 64Gb : H5 sync timed out · Issue #7 · lwfinger/rtl8723bs_bt · GitHub
<Seniorita> »rtl8723bs_bt - Bluetooth Code for RTL8723bs«
<Matthai> dz0ny_, hmm, še malo pomoči bom rabil...
<Matthai> kam je treba dodati tisti rfikill patch?
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRn6lzNEKkc
<Seniorita> UC Berkeley Naked Run Spring 2014 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »the legendary UC Berkeley naked run for the Spring 2014 semester! caution: contains explicit content lol«
<dz0ny_> Matthai: teb se bluetooth sploh ne loada
<dz0ny_> ni tistega modula sploh
<dz0ny_> I guess je drug vid/pid al pa kej podobnega
<dz0ny_> a windows daš lahko gor?
<Matthai> windows sploh nisem skušal dati gor, niti jih nimam
<dz0ny_> za iot maš free image
<dz0ny_> rpi in ostale
<dz0ny_> mogoče je tud x86
<Matthai> yang, kaj pa tem dogaja???
<yang> Matthai: baje da imajo tradicionalno "naked run"
<yang> Pac americani, nimas kej
<Matthai> lol, zraven pa filk s kamerami... pol bo pa jok o privacy violation čez 10 let
<Matthai> dz0ny_, tole je ta pravi paste: http://pastebin.com/QubcYMvu
<Seniorita> PCG02U - Bluetooth - Pastebin.com
<Matthai> pri onem prej mi je izginil ttyS4 device
<Matthai> ker sem vmes oni attacher poganjal
<dz0ny_> Matthai: baudrate moraš dat 2764800
<dz0ny_> base_baud = 2764800
<Matthai> ok, bom poskusil še to, pa poročam.. zdajle dd diska delam
<dz0ny_> če to ne bo pomagal moraš patchat kernel
<dz0ny_> ker je problem da se link ne resetira ko se sw naloži
<Matthai> misliš -s 2764800
<dz0ny_> ye
<Matthai> rtk_hciattach -n -s 2764800 /dev/ttyS4 rtk_h5
<Matthai> ok, bom, ko konča tole
<Matthai> saj ravno zato delam dd... ker bo morda treba kernel precompilat
<dz0ny_> pa če faila moraš reboot
<dz0ny_> pol probi Å¡e drug interface
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<yang> Huh tak naliv v LJ, da si v 10 sek. cisto premocen
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: See How Far GNOME 3 Has Come in 5 Years [Video]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/S-8cH1jVBr4/gnome-3-five-years-on-video-talk
<Matthai> dz0ny_, ...
<Matthai> sudo rtk_hciattach -n -s 2764800 /dev/ttyS4 rtk_h5
<Matthai> sudo rtk_hciattach -n -s 2764800 /dev/ttyS5 rtk_h5
<Matthai> sudo rtk_hciattach -n -s 2764800 /dev/ttyS0 rtk_h5
<Matthai> sudo rtk_hciattach -n -s 115200 /dev/ttyS0 rtk_h5
<Matthai> isto
<Matthai> reboot po vsakem
<dz0ny_> happy patching :)
<Matthai> argh!
<Matthai> :->
<Matthai> huh, stoopid question... Xenial je development ali stable release?
<Matthai> oz. zakaj mi ko rečem sudo update-manager -d reče, da je Xenial still development version...?
<CrazyLemon> zato ker si uporabil '-d' argument
<CrazyLemon> D as in Development
<Matthai> aha, stoopid me
<Matthai> še eno vprašanje.. kako obstoječi kernel ohranim?
<Matthai> se pravi, da bi upgradal zadevo, pa bi obdržal v grub meniju obstoječi kernel
<Matthai> da lahko vanjga zbootam, če je z novim problem
<CrazyLemon> težka bo
<CrazyLemon> kaj maš zdaj za en kernel?
<CrazyLemon> 3.18?
<Matthai> 3.16.0-71-generic
<Matthai> a laho deb nekako potegnem, da bi ga potem z dpkg -i namestil?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če je tko preprosto...nism nikoli šel nazaj s kerneli :)
<Matthai> jaz sem enkrat to celo uspel narediti, pa se ne spomnim kaj točno sem naredil
<CrazyLemon> z ene lts različice na drugo?
<CrazyLemon> its gonna break stuff..
<Matthai> to po moje ne
<Matthai> čeprav, zakaj bi zadeve zbrejkalo? saj si lahko tudi custom kernel prevedeš
<CrazyLemon> to ja..ampak ga zbuildaš za svojo napravo
<CrazyLemon> ne vem lej :D
<CrazyLemon> poskusi pa poročaj :D
<CrazyLemon> a to hočeš tist stick upgrejdat?
<Matthai> jup
<Matthai> mislim, razmišljam, če mi je tega treba
<Matthai> ker nekako čutim, da bo ratal cluster f*ckup
<CrazyLemon> js sm bral da 16.04 ne laufa ravno najboljše na tem sticku
<Matthai> problem je v tem, da wifi ni stabilen
<Matthai> mogoče bi pa vseeno počakal, da pride naslednji telease s supportom direkt v kernelu...
<Matthai> ampak po drugi strani si rad kompliciram življenje.. ah... :-)
<zdobersek> oooo
<zdobersek> ooooooooooo
<zdobersek> .rt
<jabuk1> Trenutno se predvaja: alt-J - Hunger Of The Pine. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCCXq9QB-dQ
<zdobersek> YEEEE
<zdobersek> * not mainstream *
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> za ta komad sta dva videota
<idioterna> kr violent
<zdobersek> shoulda zig-zagged
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> Ce se mate namen kaj mazat poleti, priporocam tole http://biosolis.info/sl_si/about-us
<Seniorita> Biosolis - About Us
<zdobbie> NO ADVERTISEMENTS
<CrazyLemon> niga pls..we don't care about bio makeup
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa to
<yang> Bolj prijazno kozi
<zdobbie> cigavi?
<idioterna> yang: bolj prijazno od cesa?
<yang> od teh krem ki imajo vec kemije noter
<zdobersek> he said, providing all the relevant proof for his statements
<CrazyLemon> lej..bio je! enough said!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 25.7°C @27.06.2016 12:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 56% severovzhodnik 3.1 m/s (11.2 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:19:23, Kulminacija: 11:09:23, Sončni zahod: 18:59:22
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 39min 59s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> so nice
<zdobersek> is it bi, but with added oxygen?
<CrazyLemon>  "Moja prisotnost je zagotovilo za uspešnost projektov. Ob sebi ne maram amaterjev," se pohvali Gašpar Mišič.
<CrazyLemon> ahahahahahahaha
<netkat> :D
<zdobersek> r u having a laugh?
<CrazyLemon> i'm having a few actually
<zdobersek> dem penguins aren't laughing
<yang> Ima slučajno kdo namen narociti kaksen TP-Link router, imam moznost narociti od generalnega zastopnika, pa je ceneje, pa se pri postnini se prispara, ce komu koristi.
<zdobbie> wat een dealer
<CrazyLemon> tp-link ima zaklenjen firmware
<CrazyLemon> ti kot glasn podpornik foss zihr ne podpiraš takega početja mar ne?
<zdobersek> rrrrrekt
<CrazyLemon> and on that note.. preklet veter mi je pokvaru kolesarsko priložnost!
<CrazyLemon> kul..jutri ne bo vetra pa bo okrog 25°
<yang> CrazyLemon: zaklenjen firmware ? Saj imas lahko OpenWRT na njemu
<yang> oz. LibreCMC ce zelis bolj free
<yang> to je eden izmed najbolj odprtih routerjev
<CrazyLemon> yang pa ti veš kaj pomeni zaklenjen firmware? :)
<yang> stock firmware verjetno
<CrazyLemon> vidim da nisi ravno up to date
<CrazyLemon> !g fcc tp-link locked firmware
<Seniorita> TP-Link blocks open source router firmware to comply with new FCC ... http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/03/tp-link-blocks-open-source-router-firmware-to-comply-with-new-fcc-rule/
<yang> ja ampak starejsi TP-Link routerji nimajo te omejitve
<CrazyLemon> kaj je zate 'starejsi' ?
<yang> poglej si na OpenWRT seznamu nima casa zdaj razlagat moram od doma
<CrazyLemon> ne rabiš mi nič razlagat ..ti si moraš vzet čas pa si malo prebrat zadeve :)
<yang> jst uporabljam tplink routerje za razliko od tebe
<CrazyLemon> Model	TP-Link TL-WDR3600 v1
<CrazyLemon> Firmware Version	OpenWrt Chaos Calmer 15.05.1 / LuCI 15.05-149-g0d8bbd2 Release (git-15.363.78009-956be55)
<CrazyLemon> kako prosim? :)
<pitastrudl> NSA
<yang> brez luci jih uporabljam, ti si zgleda amater
<CrazyLemon> ti pa si bl svoh troll ;)
<CrazyLemon> nism js kriv ker kupujes take routerje ki niti luci ne zmorejo poganjat
<yang> ne ra bis luci
<yang> razen ce si ubuntu fan
<CrazyLemon> noben ni reku da rabiš :)
<yang> nc grem zdej lp
<zdobbie> D E F E A T E D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/evropska-unija/brexit-sprozil-incidente-proti-poljski-in-muslimanski-skupnosti/396783
<Seniorita> Brexit sprožil incidente proti poljski in muslimanski skupnosti :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Posledice odločitve britanskih volivcev, da zapustijo EU, so na svoji koži že občutili pripadniki poljske in muslimanske skupnosti, ki se v zadnjih dneh soočajo s številnimi incidenti in pozivi, naj ...«
<dz0ny_> http://littleatoms.com/london-independence
<Seniorita> I set up the petition for London's independence. Here's how it would work | Little Atoms
<Seniorita> ».... It's crazy, but it's not that crazy«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Does This Photo Show a New Ubuntu Phone?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/28G7Nu_OPjI/new-ubuntu-phone-midori-photo
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/ubuntu/snappy-playpen
<Seniorita> GitHub - ubuntu/snappy-playpen: A place to test, learn creating snaps and share best practices.
<Seniorita> »snappy-playpen - A place to test, learn creating snaps and share best practices.«
<CrazyLemon> vlc is a must
<CrazyLemon> ker toliko navlake tist ppa potegne za sabo
<zdobbie> can u quantify that bru?
<CrazyLemon> for you..of course bruh
<zdobersek> plz bru
<CrazyLemon> |<----------------------------------------------->|
<CrazyLemon> ^ toliko
<zdobersek> pretti lots bru
<CrazyLemon> its a lot ..right bruh
<zdobersek> bru
<zdobersek> not bruh, bru
<CrazyLemon> .gif bruh
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/NrqabhEpXWsGA/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> .gif bru
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/3oEdv0SUHNWon8WlIQ/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> bru > bruh
<CrazyLemon> your bru is for seniors
<zdobersek> i.e. for u
<zdobersek> bru
<CrazyLemon> kaj je že tist k je igral nanny v modern family?
<CrazyLemon> pa na above average je tudi se mi zdi
<zdobersek> pa workaholics
<CrazyLemon> ta ja
<zdobersek> adam neky
<zdobersek> neki
<CrazyLemon> !g modern family cast
<Seniorita> Modern Family (TV Series 2009– ) - Full Cast & Crew - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1442437/fullcredits/
<zdobersek> adam bozji
<CrazyLemon> adam devine!
<CrazyLemon> .gif adam devine bruh
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/11EwMEhxgOGyNa/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/workaholicadam/status/677614307153207299
<Seniorita> Adam DeMamp auf Twitter: "Bruh 😩😂😭😂😂 https://t.co/Cbf4iA0Bag"
<CrazyLemon> to play insurgency or not...thats the bruh question
<dz0ny_> .yt broods are you home
<jabuk1> Broods - Are You Home (Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHE33nX4Srs
#ubuntu-si 2016-06-28
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-eu-referendum-36641390
<Seniorita> Reality Check: Have Leave campaigners changed their minds? - BBC News
<Seniorita> »Reality Check looks at some of the claims and promises made during the campaign by Leave campaigners who now appear to have modified their positions.«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/foto-575-sadik-konoplje-zascitila-pred-toco.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - FOTO: 575 sadik konoplje zaščitila pred točo
<Seniorita> »Policisti so potrkali na vrata hiše v eni od vasi na obrobju Kopra in pri 38- in 42-letniku odkrili urejen nasad konoplje. Ta je bil z mrežami zaščiten pred točo, policisti pa bodo 575 svežih rastlin konoplje uničili.«
<CrazyLemon> so unfair..kdo bo pa povrnu stroške zaščite proti toči?!
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/RvbHGqQ.gifv
<CrazyLemon> is that you irl?
<yang> taki ste vi tam v okolici Kopra
<idioterna> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/fr/cp0/e15/q65/13528874_1302313929797464_393454474632126404_n.jpg?efg=eyJpIjoidCJ9&oh=b3668c891f7ec796b163258899a0963f&oe=580A9195
 * CrazyLemon doesn't know what BSE is
<CrazyLemon> a je to bolezen norih krav?
<CrazyLemon> o madona pa je res
<yang> Bolj strokovno Creutzfeldt–Jakob disease
<lynxlynxlynx> sej je očitno zajebancija
<lynxlynxlynx> 1:1 ujemanje je izjemno malo verjetno
<idioterna> yang: to ni isto
<idioterna> CJD dobis ce jes cloveske mozgane, BSE pa ce goveje
<idioterna> temu ko clovk dobi BSE se rece "variant CJD, ker so zanjo odgovorni drugacni prioni"
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19mnsxcgjR0
<Seniorita> SpaceX Falcon 9 Drone - Extended - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Longer cut, showing leg deployment, and a few tipovers. Yes I know it's not a real rocket, but it does really fly, and is meant to reenact one of the greates...«
<zdobersek> http://www.delo.si/assets/media/other/20160628//Poziv%20digitalni.pdf
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltokomw4UoQ
<Seniorita> Jean-Claude Juncker to Nigel Farage: 'Why are you here?' - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Why are you here, Jean-Claude Juncker asks Nigel Farage in EU parliament. Subscribe to Guardian Wires ► http://bit.ly/guardianwiressub European Commission pr...«
<idioterna> nije ti mjesto tamo
<yang> how yes no ?
<idioterna> farage je idiot
<yang> pol sta mogoce kej v sorodu
<idioterna> cist mozno
<idioterna> mongolci so pac dalec prjahal
<idioterna> on je iz SDS part of the family
<dz0ny_> http://i.imgur.com/Oa3sapH.png
<zdobersek> carefully cropped because of the children
<Matthai> dz0ny_, lol, ker komentar
<CrazyLemon> SFW? i disagree!
<Matthai> https://youtu.be/74K0UoRu8s0?t=61
<Seniorita> Nigel Farage on what happens next - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Subscribe to Guardian Wires ► http://bit.ly/guardianwiressub The Guardian ► http://is.gd/guardianyt Watch Me Date ► http://is.gd/watchmedate Guardian Footbal...«
<Matthai> Independence day :-)
<yang> eden od zaposlenih ima lepega specialized tarmac
<idioterna> a to si v napacn kanal pejstnu
<idioterna> al na kaj se to nanasa
<yang> bicikel
<idioterna> zaposlenih kje
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/drop.jpg
<yang> kle k delam
<idioterna> aha kul
<yang> a ta ma na bremzah prestave ?
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa nima bremz!
<CrazyLemon> ampak samo prestave!
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk1> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 23.1°C
<jabuk1> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 24.2°C
<jabuk1> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 23.4°C
<zdobbie> lol no https://i.imgur.com/POmXwTv.jpg
<jabuk1> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<CrazyLemon> a je GoT fora or smth?
<zdobbie> yeeeh
<zdobbie> young people get it
<CrazyLemon> silly young peeps
<CrazyLemon> nč..hremo na kolo oštja
<matjaz> ok, kater router se priporoča, če bi rad git porte pa OpenWRT?
<matjaz> pa da ni 10000000 eur
<matjaz> gbit*
 * CrazyLemon ma git porte pa openwrt na wdr3600
<CrazyLemon> ampak je mal predrag zate.. js sm dal 10000000.01
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sam pač..ni več tko easy flashat openwrt
<CrazyLemon> na tp-linke
<matjaz> ja sej to
<CrazyLemon> linksys baje ni zaklenu firmwarea
<CrazyLemon> tko da poguglaj kaj v tej smeri
<CrazyLemon> za tplink pa
<CrazyLemon> !g openwrt error 18005
<Seniorita> TP-Link router not accepting factory-bin filename (Page 1 ... https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?id=33728
<matjaz> grem gugljat
<CrazyLemon> ok..to ni to ker je old topic :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz vedno pa lahk joinaš #lede-dev pa vprašaš kateri router priporočajo :)
<CrazyLemon> pa kako je s tp-linki in locked firmwareom
<matjaz> sej res, lede! pozabu js na to :)
<CrazyLemon> ni Å¡e official releasea
<CrazyLemon> ampak pravijo pa da bo ..."kmalu"
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/lokalne-novice/misicevo-sponzoriranje-popovicevega-nogometa-pod-drobnogledom-kpk-ja/396891
<Seniorita> Mišičevo sponzoriranje Popovičevega nogometa pod drobnogledom KPK-ja :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Darežljiva sponzorska nakazila in plačila stroškov v višini več kot 70.000 evrov, ki jih je direktor koprske Komunale Gašpar Gašpar Mišič v pol leta nakazal nogometnemu klubu (FC) Koper, v ...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nh0ac5HUpDU
<Seniorita> Last Week Tonight With John Oliver: Brexit Update (HBO) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The United Kingdom voted to leave the European Union, and it looks like it may not be an especially smooth transition. Connect with Last Week Tonight online....«
<yang> idioterna: imas prav glede CJD
<yang> Zgleda, da se ne da vec narocati elektronike z baterijami iz Amazon UK ?
<yang> Sem probal nekaj narocit pa pise "no shipping to Slovenia"
<yang> http://imgur.com/1w8DiLn
<Seniorita> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/GDU2xh8.mp4
<upd> i found a bug lalalal "order_id\":2147651674   int order_id = obj["order_id"].toInt();
<upd> lol
<upd> INT_MAX	+2147483647	Defines the maximum value for an int.
#ubuntu-si 2016-06-29
<jabuk1> M 1.2 > 4.km JV od MEDVOD @29/06/2016 03:56:49  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.12+N,+14.47+E
<Matthai> idioterna, tale je pa zate: http://moski.hudo.com/lifestyle/zanimivosti/nune-gojijo-kadijo-in-celo-prodajajo-marihuano-da-bi-izboljsale-svet/
<Seniorita> Nune gojijo, kadijo in celo prodajajo marihuano, da bi izboljšale svet | Moški.si
<Seniorita> »Te nune namesto molitve počnejo nekaj drugega«
<Matthai> God's touch TM :-)
<idioterna> zakaj zame
<idioterna> sej js ne prodajam
<idioterna> pa kupujem pa gojim tut ne
<zdobersek> probably because nuns
<idioterna> i don't nun, either
<Matthai> idioterna, si pa zagovornik :-)
<Matthai> je pa zanimiv pristop, ko razlaga kako "pomagajo ubogim ljudem"
<idioterna> zagovornik cesa?
<idioterna> js mislm da je trava brezveze
<idioterna> jsm sam zagovornik tega da ti drzava nima kej govort kere droge loh, kerih pa ne smes
<zdobersek> hearhear
<yang> idioterna: a bi mal domace smarnice ?
<CrazyLemon> vse droge lahko! vse naenkrat!
<zdobbie> hearhear!
<yang> Deciliter šmarnice na dan ureja prebavo in znižuje holesterol.
<idioterna> Matthai: zamudu si
<Matthai> kaj to?
<idioterna> js nism zagovornik marihuane
<idioterna> jsm zagovornik osebne svobode
<idioterna> men se zdi nepotrebno droge vnasat v telo, k jih je ze itak ful sposobno samo sintetizirat
<idioterna> ce pa kdo zeli v lastno telo karkol tlacit pa
<idioterna> nimam nic proti
<Matthai> ja, razumem
<Matthai> saj je bilo bolj v hecu rečeno
<yang> idioterna: v New Hampshire se mors preselit, tam je vse dovoljeno
<idioterna> ni
<Matthai> jao, jaz bom začel kadit pa pit če bom še kdaj moral brati seminarske naloge od študentov
<yang> haha
<Matthai> mislim, ne vem, ali naj človeku napišem v enem stavku, da ni OK, ali naj mu napišem 10 strani podrobno kaj ni okej (njegova naloga je dolga 16 strani)...
<yang> nivo znanja je verjetno obupen pri vecini
<yang> jaz sem delal nekje, kjer je delalo tudi cel kup studentov in vmes se je stalno sprehajal folk, ampak vsi tisti studentje so nekaj "studirali" vmes, brali recimo 3 minute, potem se malo pogovarjali, sli brati nazaj, dokler spet ni bilo strank .... zmeraj sem se cudil, kako se lahko tako nezbrani "ucijo"
<yang> eni so dejansko prebrali cele knjige tam
<yang> jaz kaj vec od revije tam nisem uspel prebrati
<yang> ker je bila stalna distrakcija
<zdobbie> who needs drugs anyway http://i.imgur.com/xuvEhfm.jpg
<CrazyLemon> Matthai a ti si Å¡e na fdvju?
<Matthai> ne... en ex Å¡tudent se je po 6, 7 letih spomnu,da bi rad diplomiral, pa mu manjka nek "moj" seminar
<Matthai> pa sem rekel, da mu pogledam in ocenim
<Matthai> mislim, so me kontaktirali iz FDV, če se mi da, pa sem rekel, da ni problema
<Matthai> samo me bo očitno nekaj živcev stalo :-)
<CrazyLemon> ah dj no..dj mu 10ko pa ga reši muk
<CrazyLemon> :P
<CrazyLemon> pa nism sploh vedu da so tudi taki na fdvju... ki ne diplomirajo
 * CrazyLemon hdies
<CrazyLemon> hides*
<Matthai> :-)
<Matthai> to so samo tisti, ki se jim ne da hodit na izpite
<zdobbie> don't u hdie on me!
<Matthai> če se potrudi čez vrata stopit, je že naredu :->
<CrazyLemon> ja..vedu sm da bi mogu it na fdv in ne na fri
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2016/06/29/google-is-testing-internet-speeds-straight-from-search/
<Seniorita> Google is testing internet speeds straight from search
<Seniorita> »It could be entering Netflix and Ookla's turf.«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu To Drop 32-bit Desktop and Server Installers  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/r-HMLaTuxic/ubuntu-drop-32-bit-desktop-iso-image-installer
<yang> CrazyLemon: :))
<yang> sej se lahk prepises :
<yang> bos prej naredu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.qnap.com/i/en/product/model.php?II=213
<Seniorita> ts-653a :: qnap
<Seniorita> »QTS-Linux Combo NAS featuring the new-generation 14nm Intel® Celeron® quad-core CPU and AES-NI hardware-accelerated encryption«
<CrazyLemon> tole je pa zanimiva stvar
<zdobersek> can relate to it completely https://download.qnap.com/Origin/images/products/NAS/vsseries/Line-Out.png
<CrazyLemon> hup ho hup!
<zdobersek> watch ur step
<CrazyLemon> 700 efrov
<msev-> Knap
<msev-> Na knap
<idioterna> adijo knapi
<zdobbie> ... "let it go"?
<zdobbie> sounds familiar!
<zdobbie> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CmHRhobWYAADHxM.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> uff, zadnji del got je pa odličen
<CrazyLemon> so...lots of boobs and nekid ladies?
<lynxlynxlynx> precej podzgodbic se zaključi ali združi, tako da se zmanjša kompleksnost
<lynxlynxlynx> najbolj je pa opazno, da segmenti ne potekajo sočasno
<zdobersek> it's ... explosive
<CrazyLemon> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amdgpu-rx480-linux
<Seniorita> AMD Radeon RX 480 On Linux Review - Phoronix
<Seniorita> »Phoronix is the leading technology website for Linux hardware reviews, open-source news, Linux benchmarks, open-source benchmarks, and computer hardware tests.«
<CrazyLemon> amd is waking up!
<jabuk1> M 1.2 > 8.km  J od KOSTELA @29/06/2016 17:53:33  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.44+N,+14.93+E
<CrazyLemon> new dura ace announced!
<msev-> sm mislu da je to nov produkt od durexa
<zdobbie> #ubuntu-shimano please!
<msev-> lol
<CrazyLemon> a nisi ti sram fan?
<msev-> sram ga je
<zdobersek> lol no
<jabuk1> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<zdobersek> ni me sram
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Franz Desktop Messaging App Adds Tweetdeck, Gmail, More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/QPtU1wR0SvE/franz-desktop-messaging-app-tweetdeck-gmail-more
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo prečekiral tanovega batmana?
<zdobersek> .yt sad ben affleck
<jabuk1> Batman V Superman: Sad Affleck (Original Video by Sabconth) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtfoRESVir0
<CrazyLemon> poor affleck
<yang> hehe http://www.cockeyed.com/science/vhs/vhs.html
<Seniorita> How much does it cost to store a VHS tape in a New York City apartment?
#ubuntu-si 2016-06-30
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrYCAHIccc8
<Seniorita> Montage Lyric Video - Swiss Army Man Soundtrack (Official Video) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »▶Get the single: http://smarturl.it/MONTAGEsingle ▶SUBSCRIBE: http://www.youtube.com/LakeshoreRecords SUBSCRIBE, SHARE & FOLLOW US! http://filmmusicdaily.com...«
<idioterna> so.
<idioterna> it has come to this.
<idioterna> zdobbie: thanks, kr nice
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/eUASiDm.jpg
<idioterna> yup
<idioterna> or even yuppie
<zdobbie> http://www.delo.si/novice/slovenija/so-mariborskim-policistom-prisluskovali.html
<Seniorita> So mariborskim policistom prisluškovali?
<Seniorita> »Policisti so podali prijavo zaradi suma storitve kaznivega dejanja neupravičenega prisluškovanja in zvočnega snemanja, poroča Večer.«
<idioterna> en ne zna prov klukc poklikat, i guess
<zdobbie> na mumble morajo preklopt
<idioterna> much better security for sure
<msev--> spet si morm naštimat to da bom identified with services na tem novem bouncerju
<zdobbie> ohnoes he got a bouncer
<msev--> a ni to dobr
<msev--> :D
<msev--> zakaj mam zj 2 vezaja lol
<msev--> evo sasl je not
<msev--> kašno nj pa komando napišem v oknčk sm že pozabu
<msev--> aja sploh nč nemorm
<msev--> mam pa tut opcijo nickserv-a če tole ne bo delal
<napsy_> l[
<napsy_> lp
<msev--> hello
<Matthai> msev--, na irc.freenode.net port 7000 se moraš povezovati
<Matthai> pa nickserv password imaš
<Matthai> v osnovi je to to
<Matthai> pa use SSL, accept invalid SSL certs
<msev--> pojma nimam
<msev--> ti bom pol pokazal kko zgleda user interface na bouncerju
<Matthai> https://freenode.net/kb/answer/sasl
<Seniorita> Connecting with SASL - freenode
<zdobbie> http://siol.net/aktualno/naslovna/moska-z-molitvijo-povzrocila-bombni-preplah-na-letalu-3154 onadva nista nc povzrocila
<Seniorita> »freenode IRC network«
<Matthai> tole si videl?
<Seniorita> Moška z molitvijo povzročila bombni preplah na letalu - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Najbolj sveže in aktualne novice iz Slovenije in sveta, intervjuji, kolumne, odlične zgodbe iz sveta športa, avtomobilov in trendov«
<msev--> nism sam js ta panic bouncer uporabljam pa zj nevem kok ma to povezave
<Matthai> lol! iskali so eksploziv nameto molitve
<Matthai> tole je po mojem zarota ateistov... religijo bodo izenačili s terorizmom in jo potem prepovedali! :->
<yang> http://i.imgur.com/pLllmJy.gifv
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zME9ENZOiF8
<Seniorita> Cat Trying To Escape to Reach his Dog Friend - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Cat Trying To Escape to Reach his Dog Friend Credit: JOLINN PET HOUSE«
<yang> https://www.crowdsupply.com/eoma68/micro-desktop
<Seniorita> Earth-friendly EOMA68 Computing Devices | Crowd Supply
<Seniorita> »Easily Upgrade and Fix Your Own Computer«
<yang> https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/libreplanet-discuss/2016-06/msg00208.html
<CrazyLemon> http://ok-google.io/
<Seniorita> OK Google
<Seniorita> »An interactive list of over 150 commands and 1000 variations that you can ask Google's voice assistant. Made by @thekitze«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Meizu MX6 #Ubuntu Phone Features 10-Core Processor, Price €399  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/OdaXfCUT-do/meizu-mx6-ubuntu-edition
<CrazyLemon> http://val202.rtvslo.si/2016/06/dobro-jutro-189/
<Seniorita> Swag, sorči, OMG, WTF, top shit! – Val 202
<Seniorita> »Nebuloze na @Val202 : katere jezikovne bravure vaše mularije vam gredo najbolj na živce? #majkemi — Miha Šalehar (@toplovodar) June 28, 2016 @toplovodar midve grevE v solo in poslusavE @Val202 #groza #nebuloze — Marjeta Hocevar (@MetkaHocevar) June 28, 2016 @toplovodar @Val202 vse je “legit”. Norim. — Alice Camara (@abejz_no) June 28, 2016 @toplovodar @Val202 Mah, [...]«
<CrazyLemon> lol @ pornhub komentar
<zdobbie> ?
<CrazyLemon> kaj te matra pubec?
<zdobbie> kter komentaar?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a si poslušal tole z linka?
<zdobbie> nay
<CrazyLemon> no pol nima smisla komentirat :)
<zdobbie> k
<zdobbie> the future is now https://www.twitch.tv/directory/game/Social%20Eating
<Seniorita> Twitch
 * CrazyLemon bo kmalu mel kosilo 
<CrazyLemon> a streamam al kaj?!?
<jabuk1> M 2.7 > 9.km  J od  ROGATCA @30/06/2016 14:23:09  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.15+N,+15.74+E
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/GxMLDqy.gif
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYVO89A_9LQ
<Seniorita> Dubioza kolektiv "No Escape (from Balkan)" - Live from Down The Rabbit Hole Festival 2016 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Dubioza kolektiv "No Escape (from Balkan)" - Live from Down The Rabbit Hole Festival, 26.06.2016 Video and audio by 3voor12.nl http://www.downtherabbithole.nl«
<CrazyLemon> dutch people love 'em some balkan music
<zdobersek> pop popcorn
<zdobersek> pop popcorn
<zdobbie> omnomnomnomnom http://pozareport.si/?Id=dnevnik&View=novica&novicaID=22225&type=tags
<Seniorita> Čez noč velike menjave na Nova24TV. Dvojni urednik Urbanija že bivši, novi šef je Predalič. - pozareport.si
<yang> ;n
<jabuk1> M 1.2 > 3.km SV od VINICE PRI ČRNOMLJU @30/06/2016 18:41:36  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.48+N,+15.29+E
<CrazyLemon> nov way..kr iz SDSa prihaja novi direktor
<CrazyLemon> kdo bi si mislu
<CrazyLemon> nov way :D
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/bi-bili-placani-tudi-ko-spite-to-niso-sanje-to-je-dodatek-za-stalno-pripravljenost/397058
<Seniorita> Bi bili plačani, tudi ko spite? To niso sanje, to je dodatek za stalno pripravljenost. :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Si predstavljate, da ste plačani tudi za prav vsako uro dneva, ko niste v službi; in to že šest let in pol?«
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/A5jn4yamjec
<Seniorita> Kids Explain Art to Experts: Alexa (5) vs Frida Kahlo | Name That Art - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Seniorita> »Kids describe artworks to the experts Watch more https://goo.gl/rwNC3P Subscribe to Google Arts & Culture channel https://goo.gl/A1PMeR Subscribe to Soul Pan...«
<zdobbie> your move Shillary http://cyclingtips.com/2016/07/the-art-of-the-wheel-remembering-donald-trumps-unconventional-foray-into-american-cycling/
<Seniorita> The art of the wheel: Remembering Donald Trump’s unconventional foray into American cycling | CyclingTips
<jabuk1> M 1.8 > 12.km SV od BIZELJSKEGA @30/06/2016 19:49:14  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.1+N,+15.8+E
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: In Which We Answer: ‘What Icon Theme Is In That Screenshot?’  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/K90LermCrvM/whats-name-icon-theme-screenshot-answered
<zdobbie> .rt
<jabuk1> Trenutno se predvaja: Findlay - Wolfback. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqYlhN8UuDU
<CrazyLemon> mainstream?
 * CrazyLemon posluša intervju z rogličem
<zdobbie> wat een fan
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/SZwkCFW6UTCJruaLCdvUKw5PaRWDEeeQYF1MnlFgmanzEDXD1Cdzus2UU0u6thl11QRuYy8aQDo=w1920-h1080-rw-no
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 16.10 Alpha 1 Is Now Available to Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/jPj9UW7QAAY/ubuntu-16-10-yakkety-yak-alpha-1-download
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/kQiPDqt.jpg
<upd> https://www.teslamotors.com/blog/tragic-loss
<Seniorita> A Tragic Loss | Tesla Motors
<Seniorita> »We learned yesterday evening that NHTSA is opening a preliminary evaluation into the performance of Autopilot during a recent fatal crash that occurred in a Model S. This is the first known fatality in just over 130 million miles where Autopilot was activated. Among all vehicles in the US, there is a fatality every 94 million miles. Worldwide, there is a fatality approximately every 60 million miles. It is important to emphasize that the NHTSA act
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> to pa prvič slišim
<CrazyLemon> must be smth new
<upd>  Neither Autopilot nor the driver noticed the white side of the tractor trailer against a brightly lit sky, so the brake was not applied.
<pitastrudl> rip
<CrazyLemon> to je pa tko ko se zanašaš na kamero
<CrazyLemon> čeprav se mi zdi da ma model s tudi sonar
<CrazyLemon> http://jalopnik.com/first-fatal-tesla-autopilot-crash-sparks-nhtsa-investig-1782916450
<Seniorita> The First Fatal Crash In A Self-Driving Car Has Happened; NHTSA Investigating Tesla
<Seniorita> »One person died in a May crash in Florida involving a Tesla Model S cruising on its semi-autonomous Autopilot mode, as Tesla has officially confirmed. NHTSA is currently investigating the wreck.«
<dz0ny_> https://twitter.com/Android/status/748547400210472961
<Seniorita> Android auf Twitter: "Introducing #AndroidNougat. Thank you, world, for all your sweet name ideas! #AndroidNReveal https://t.co/7lIfDBwyBE"
<dz0ny_> !g nougat
<Seniorita> Nougat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nougat
<dz0ny_> novegate
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/9I5rraWJq6E
<Seniorita> Autopilot Saves Model S - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Tesla Model S autopilot saved the car autonomously from a side collision from a boom lift truck. I was driving down the interstate and you can see the boom l...«
<CrazyLemon> enkrat ga je autopilot 'rešil'
<upd> ma ja, če bi držav volan ga še zadel ne bi
<upd> taj tud dobra
<upd>  The system also makes frequent checks to ensure that the driver’s hands remain on the wheel and provides visual and audible alerts if hands-on is not detected. It then gradually slows down the car until hands-on is detected again.
<upd> ko bo nekdo zaspal sred avtoceste z tem
<CrazyLemon> .yt model s autopilot sleeping behind the wheel
<jabuk1> Tesla Model S driver caught sleeping at the wheel while on Autopilot - Electrek https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXls4cdEv7c
<CrazyLemon> upd ^
<CrazyLemon> ta sistem je pa tko.. včasih te opozori da daš roke gor
<CrazyLemon> ampak večinoma pa ne
<pitastrudl> mah bv je to :p
<CrazyLemon> ti si bv!
<pitastrudl> ne, ti pa res!
<upd> in kaj bo ko bo stal ponoči sred avtoceste
<upd> kolkr vidim na odstavnega ne gre ker je polna črta
<upd> uglavnem folk je prfuknen
<upd> je pa res da je beta in to mora nekdo stestirat
<CrazyLemon> upd sj ne vem kje je 'odstavni' pas
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi hitre ceste nimajo odstavnega
<CrazyLemon> ampak boljše to kot da nadaljuje vožnjo če nekdo zaspi ane?
<CrazyLemon> ker če pride v situacijo da ni črt..začne piskat in se izključi :D
<CrazyLemon> naenkrat :)
<CrazyLemon> pod pogojem da ni avta pred tabo seveda
<upd> bolše bi bilo da pelje naprej do prvega izvoza
<upd> pa na neko parkirno mesto, kot pa da bi stalo
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ja..pa da naroči big mac menu v mcdriveu ane :D
<upd> ?
<CrazyLemon> !g big mac menu
<Seniorita> Menu » McDonald's http://www.mcdonalds.si/ponudba/menu/big-mac-veliki-menu/
<CrazyLemon> ^
<upd> kaj si kadil
<upd> ne vem zakaj ne bi mogel
<CrazyLemon> zato ker je nesmiselno? zato ker je to tko kot da bi rekel..pejte vi spat pa prepustite avto da sam vozi
<CrazyLemon> sj se boste zbudili nekje na parkirišču..ali pa ne
<upd> ne štekaš
<CrazyLemon> no..odštekaj me
<upd> če nekdo zaspi je bolše da vozi na neko varno mesto da se ustavi
<upd> kot pa da se ustavi sred avtoceste ?!
<CrazyLemon> kako naj avto ve kaj je varno mesto?
<upd> kjerkoli samo tam ne kjer je največja hitrost
<CrazyLemon> pa ni tko da se bo on ustavu in ugasnu.. opozorila piskajo na vs glas, avto ima prižgane vse smernike etc.
<upd> pa imaš gps itd
<upd> ja ja
<CrazyLemon> gps ni reliable..ne natančen pa ceste tudi niso povsod take kot je na enem zemljevidu :)
<upd> eni spijo tud če jim budilka zvoni
<pitastrudl> samo razlika je da se postelja ne premika z hitrostjo k ije nevarna človeku
<pitastrudl> :D
<upd> ja sej pač v mislih imam primer da je voznik 100% out
<upd> je bolje da se avto odpelje z 50km/h
<CrazyLemon> torej..mrtu?
<upd> kot pa da stoji sred avtoceste
<upd> ja recimo
<upd> 90% mrtu
<CrazyLemon> no pol mu je čist vseeno
<upd> tud če bi peljal z 50km/h v tri krasne
<upd> predstavlja manjšo grožnjo kot na avtocesti
<upd> sam problem je če pride do pomola
<pitastrudl> pa sej tut če se pelje 50kmh ali pa 100kmh, vseeno se lahko zgodi kej salbga
<pitastrudl> kar bi človek lahk prepreču
<pitastrudl> pač avtopilot nikol ne bo tok dobr kot človek, lahk je pozoren na 100% stvari, samo človek bo vedno bolje odreagiral
<CrazyLemon> no
<upd> ne to pa ni res
<CrazyLemon> to pa tudi ne drži
<upd> člov je nilski konj
<CrazyLemon> računalnik bo prej odreagiral
<upd> v primerjavi z računalnikom
<CrazyLemon> kot človek
<upd> :d
<pitastrudl> dobr, reakcijski cajt ja
<pitastrudl> pomoje lahk voznik prej predvidi kej kot računalnik
<CrazyLemon> ampak autopilot ni namenjen popolni samodejni vožnji..vsaj ne trenutno
<pitastrudl> mah ja, sam folk ga uporabla kot da je že full featured zadeva...
<CrazyLemon> in če preden greš v avto pospraviš nekaj uspavalnih tablet
<CrazyLemon> pol si pač ne zaslužiš da te avto pripelje na parkirišče
<CrazyLemon> pa ti predvaja uspavanko Å¡e zravn
<pitastrudl> haha
<upd> leta 2038 bodo že vsi na avtopilotu, pol se bo pa mass crash zgodil https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_2038_problem
<Seniorita> Year 2038 problem - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<pitastrudl> rip
<CrazyLemon> upd naah.. tesla je na 64bit čipu
<pitastrudl> doesnt matter, bo WW3
<CrazyLemon> pa ubuntu laufa..tko da ..no worries there :>
<upd> sam da ni windows, k bi se updejtal sred križišča
<pitastrudl> greš na avtocesti, pa ti sred vožnje win 10 upgrejd
<jabuk1> http://rack.2.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2ZkL25hcG9sZW9uZHluLjBiMTFlLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/8767246f/d7a/napoleon-dynamite.jpg
<pitastrudl> in crashnes
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> nič..dovolj za danes
<CrazyLemon> ln
<pitastrudl> ln
#ubuntu-si 2016-07-01
<upd> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> well well http://i.imgur.com/6uhAx81.jpg
<zdobbie> welp http://arstechnica.com/cars/2016/06/teslas-autopilot-being-investigated-by-the-government-in-a-fatal-crash/
<Seniorita> Tesla’s Autopilot being investigated by the government following fatal crash | Ars Technica
<Seniorita> »A tractor-trailer crossed a divided highway and an Autopiloted Model S drove underneath.«
<idioterna> mhm
<zdobbie> https://i.redditmedia.com/F1OoajK_lNe-kemSOyaQNoE5Bg4A_-tS79a-CpQK52U.jpg?w=368&s=f54a23a2c5f7e3c3cf85e82148392ad6
<CrazyLemon> almost like an apple pen!
<CrazyLemon> sam da je tale bl useful!
<jabuk1> M 2 > 9.km  Z od BREŽIC @01/07/2016 09:16:07  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.88+N,+15.49+E
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/oTCzd8L.gifv
<yang> prvi je vlekel, drugi pihnil
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 1 usd eur
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: 1 USD je 0.90 EUR
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 1 gbp eur
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: 1 GBP je 1.21 EUR
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/svet/avtopilot-kriv-za-nesreco-s-smrtnim-izidom.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Avtopilot (so)kriv za nesrečo s smrtnim izidom
<Seniorita> »Teslov model S je upravljal avtopilot, ko se je zgodila prometna nesreča s smrtnim izidom, zato je ameriška administracija za varnost v prometu sprožila preiskavo. V Tesli so znova poudarili, da mora biti kljub vklopljenemu avtopilotu voznik vedno na preži.«
<CrazyLemon> "Teslov"
<CrazyLemon> "V Tesli"
<CrazyLemon> madona ti fdvjevci
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok..vsaj tractor trailor prevajajo kot tovornjak s prikolico..in ne kot 'traktor' kot so pri siolu :D
<Matthai> lol, a trailor je bil :-)
<Matthai> ker jaz sem povsod v slovenskih medijih zasledil traktor
<Matthai> pa mi je bilo čudno, da je na avtocesti
<CrazyLemon> trailer* :D
<zdobbie> fino, avstrijcem so volitve razveljavil
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: SuperTuxKart 0.9.2 new features  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/IKJ2d8oqkVc/supertuxkart-0-9-2-new-features
<Matthai> ah, jaz čakam network multiplayer
 * CrazyLemon does 2
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem če ga bova dočakala
<CrazyLemon> to naj bi bil 1.0 feature ane?
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Linux marketshare reaches 2 percent  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Y8VJeTNBMbw/linux-marketshare-reaches-2-percent
<zdobbie> "I don't always report a bug, but when I do, I do it in a Hacker News comment with a screenshot." - dz0ny_
<dz0ny_> haha
<dz0ny_> well I could not report it via "standard" way
<dz0ny_> :>
<zdobbie> troo
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> http://thebrexitplan.com
<Seniorita> Exclusive: Nigel Farage's Plan for UK Departure of the EU
<Seniorita> »View the Brexit Plan that was put together by the Vote Leave campaign, the UKIP, and Nigel Farage.«
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/2OG5tHo.jpg
<zdobbie> NATO sciti Putina
<zdobbie> http://siol.net/avtomoto/novice/zaradi-putina-vojska-na-vrsicu-postavila-radar-foto-420886
<Seniorita> Zaradi Putina vojska na Vršiču postavila radar #foto - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Naš najvišji cestni gorski prelaz Vršič, ki leži na višini dobrih 1.600 metrov nad morjem med Prisankom in Mojstrovkami v osrčju Triglavskega narodnega parka, je kot v času prve svetovne vojne znova postal strateška vojaška točka. Zaradi zagotavljanja varnosti med obiskom predsednika Putina pri ruski kapelici je Slovenska vojska na Vršič poslala enoto 15. polka vojaškega letalstva, ki je tam postavila mobilni radar kratkega dosega.«
<zdobbie> sicer je vsem v interesu, da Putin prezivi
<zdobbie> but the irony is there
<anny_> elou
<zdobbie> zakvaj ste taki :/
<CrazyLemon> nismo mi taki..jure je tak
<zdobbie> troo
<zdobbie> itak samo zarad jureta hodi na kanal
<CrazyLemon> obviously
<zdobbie> nc, grem na lepse
<yang> ja svingerji skp drzijo
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaxZnlMPDO0
<Seniorita> WATCH: Porsche Cayenne Crash-Sends Smart Car into River on The Hitman's Bodyguard Movie Set - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Porsche Cayenne crashes into smart car and pushing it falling into a river on The Hitman's Bodyguard Movie Set. The plot twist above is but a scene that was ...«
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/embed/wODa2jV_MUs
<Seniorita> ROSIE DOG IN FIELD BOUNCING - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> http://edition.cnn.com/2016/07/01/asia/taiwan-fires-missile-on-china/index.html
<Seniorita> Taiwan missile launch: Accidental launch toward China kills boat captain - CNN.com
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: a zdej se greste tud tam dol #exit
<dz0ny_> Zaradi blokade v Luki Koper močno oviran železniški tovorni promet, oblikovan krizni štab na vladi
<yang> chen chung-chi said
<zdobbie> damn http://i.imgur.com/Wpv6NO0.jpg
<yang> dobra
<zdobbie> not so elitist now, are we! https://www.netmarketshare.com/report.aspx?qprid=11&qpaf=&qpcustom=Linux&qpcustomb=0
<Seniorita> Market share for browsers, operating systems and search engines | News
<Seniorita> »Market share for browsers, operating systems and search engines with trends and history.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ma žerjavisti spet neki bluzijo
<CrazyLemon> po moje sploh ne vejo razlog protesta
<CrazyLemon> ampak so tam samo zato da so tam :)
<zdobbie> in ne v zerjavu
<CrazyLemon> na*
<CrazyLemon> mulca končno šla spat! js ne vem kako vi starši prenašate to 24/7 :p
<CrazyLemon> sosed pa se je ob 10ih spomnu da neki reže/brusi/whatever pač
<zdobbie> 22:16 jih das spat?
<zdobbie> what kind of a babysitter are you?
<idioterna> jsm jim zdele zobe umil
<msev--> kko že zamenjam nick
<msev--> k zj mam dva vezaja :)
<upd>  /nick a
<msev--> kaj je ta a
<msev--> neznam tega sasl-a naštimat
<msev--> :)
<upd> ker client pa imaš
<msev--> hexchat+
<msev--> + sm ponesreč napisal
<upd> ja pod login method daš sasl (username + password)
<msev--> ni tega not
<msev--> kaj pol ta a pomen
<msev-->  /nick a
<upd> nov nick pm
<msev--> aja
<msev--> tnx
<upd> a ti se v bnc povezuješ
<msev--> ja
<upd> pol morš pa tam naštimat sasl
<msev-> test
<msev-> aha ql dela
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13567527_10208683244752075_3664278159507411622_n.jpg?oh=9f2c515524e419247521dd47c245c99b&oe=57FAF41A
<msev-> upam da bo bouncer delal
<msev-> zj ta tanov
<msev-> k sm si ta sasl naštimov pa to
<msev-> živjo CrazyLemon long time no chats
<msev-> zle 3.ga se bo zabava začela ane - Tour de France
 * CrazyLemon skomigne
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 23.6°C @01.07.2016 21:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 65% jugovzhodnik 2.3 m/s (8.3 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:21:22, Kulminacija: 11:10:07, Sončni zahod: 18:58:53
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 37min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> fckin vroče je
<CrazyLemon> ln
<msev-> ln
#ubuntu-si 2016-07-02
<zdobbie> beep boop beep, I am maybe not a robot. http://thehill.com/video/in-the-news/teleprompter-gaffe-flub-oops-blunder-hillary-clinton-sigh
<Seniorita> Hillary Clinton reads 'sigh' off her teleprompter | TheHill
<Seniorita> »Hillary Clinton took things a bit literal during a campaign stop in North Carolina last week.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kdaj pa naj bi Å¡la spat??
<zdobbie> kolk sta stara?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie 12 pa 8
<zdobbie> 21:00
<zdobbie> no fucking questions asked
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie lol..right :D
<CrazyLemon> takrat sta zadnji kos kruha z nutello pojedla :>
<zdobbie> ja lol
<zdobbie> to si jima naredu se potem sugar ride za naslednji dve uri
<zdobbie> anyway
<zdobbie> Tour @ 12:20
<CrazyLemon> danes??
<zdobbie> danes!!
<CrazyLemon> svašta
<CrazyLemon> i'm not ready for tour!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2016/07/01/police-confirm-dvd-player-found-in-tesla-autopilot-wreck/
<Seniorita> Police confirm DVD player found in Tesla Autopilot wreck
<Seniorita> »The truck driver struck by a Model S using Autopilot said he could hear a 'Harry Potter' movie still playing after the wreck.«
<zdobbie> you're a pancake, Harry!
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/RTV_Slovenija/status/749138083317252096
<Seniorita> RTV Slovenija auf Twitter: "Danes ob 15. uri na TV SLO 2 ne zamudite vklopa v prvo etapo dirke po Francije. https://t.co/XdrQtAvz9E"
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^!?
<zdobbie> Ojrosport ma celotno etapo
<CrazyLemon> k
<zdobbie> steephill.tv
<CrazyLemon> kako fino fajn bi bilo če bi vse to bilo dostopno na jutubih
<zdobbie> eurosportplayer.com
<CrazyLemon> dear god..ne znata niti pospravit za sabo
 * CrazyLemon has failed as an uncle
<netkat> ne se dat CrazyLemon, mors bit dosleden, bl trmast k oni:D
<CrazyLemon> netkat sj sm obupal.. sm pustu vse razmetano
<CrazyLemon> me zanima koliko časa bodo zdržali
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie> nekej piha!
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): 31°C @02.07.2016 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 46% južni veter 2.1 m/s (7.6 km/h) delno oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:12:59, Kulminacija: 11:04:09, Sončni zahod: 18:55:19
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 42min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> .vreme Stavka
<jabuk1> Neznana lokacija
<zdobbie> k
<zdobbie> .vreme Koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 27.2°C @02.07.2016 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 67% severozahodnik 5.1 m/s (18.4 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:21:57, Kulminacija: 11:10:18, Sončni zahod: 18:58:40
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 36min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> ze na zimo vlece
<zdobbie> CHUTE
<zdobbie> CHUTE
<zdobbie> CHUTE DE CONTADOR
<todd_> .vreme London
<jabuk1> London, UK: 17.22°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Country__Country/*https://weather.yahoo.com/country/state/city-44418/
<todd_> .vreme Cerknica
<jabuk1> ARSO: Nova vas - Bloke (718m): 25.3°C @02.07.2016 13:40 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 59%
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:18:25, Kulminacija: 11:07:47, Sončni zahod: 18:57:08
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 38min 42s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t677053
<Seniorita> Enajst let star WRT54GL še vedno prinaša milijone @ Slo-Tech
<Seniorita> »Redka je računalniška strojna oprema, ki se uspešno upira zobu časa in tudi po desetletju ostaja skoraj tako priljubljena kot ob izidu. Seveda pogosto najdemo zelo stare sisteme, še posebej v kakšnih podjetjih ali javnem sektorju, a ti so tam ostali zato, ker bi bila nadgradnja predraga, prezapletena ali kaj podobnega, ne pa ker bi se tovrstni sistemi še vedno prodajali. Potem pa je tu brezžični usmerjevalnik WRT54GL. Dobro desetletje sta
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/novice/slovenija/kako-bi-odvetnik-vladimir-bilic-resil-zaplet-v-luki-koper-421050
<Seniorita> Kako bi odvetnik Vladimir Bilić rešil zaplet v Luki Koper - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Odvetnik Vladimir Bilić je na svojem Facebook profilu v petih korakih predlagal rešitev za nastali zaplet v Luki Koper. Zaradi upora delavcev se namreč Luki in državi že obetajo precejšnje izgube.   «
 * CrazyLemon agrees 
<zdobbie> a tak si
<msev-> ej če mam v ozadju da mi mosquitto laufa
<msev-> kko njegov debug output vidm
<msev-> pač system.d service pomoje
<msev-> od mosquittota
<zdobbie> MOSQUITO LIVE
<zdobbie> MOSQUITO DIEE
<zdobbie> .yt yyy mosquito
<jabuk1> Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Mosquito https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dx8aLDJrAY
<msev-> zdobbie, r u on drugz
<zdobbie> what me never
<CrazyLemon> tak sm
<CrazyLemon> msev- če je v ozadju ga lahko pošlješ v ospredje
<CrazyLemon> ali pa če logira kam debug output
<CrazyLemon> čemu ga sploh pošlješ v ozadje? debugaj ga pa ga potem pošlji v ozadje ko veš da dela
<msev-> maš prov ja
<CrazyLemon> piha!
<CrazyLemon> en mau
<zdobbie> drz se@
<zdobbie> !
<CrazyLemon> tnx for the support
<CrazyLemon> sj sam Å¡e en dan pa gresta :P
<zdobbie> a sta na morje prsla?
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/WhatTheFFacts/status/749297886618345474
<Seniorita> What The F*** Facts auf Twitter: "People with more features on their phone tend to spend more time on the toilet."
<CrazyLemon> na morje? živita 10km stran..še toliko ne :D
#ubuntu-si 2016-07-03
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> a tuki zna kdo povedat kko popravt tole :) -> http://pastebin.com/e0Gn290d
<Seniorita> msev@orangepipc:~$ sudo systemctl status nodered.service ● nodered.service - - Pastebin.com
<msev-> user pa group pomoje nista prava
<msev-> kko to ugotovim
<CrazyLemon> ugotoviš tako da poguglaš error :)
<msev-> sj sm ugotovu
<msev-> kaj je s temu metal_campom
<CrazyLemon> očitno ma težave z internetom..niso vsi proji kot msev- da majo bnc pa te fore
<msev-> o hvala CrazyLemon
<msev-> aja sj res
<msev-> moram une teste spisat za un PR
<msev-> sm že čist pozabu
<msev-> zj k si reku da sm pro sm se spomnu
<msev-> :D
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26cNHSilikI&feature=youtu.be&t=513
<Seniorita> Louis keeps his middle finger high for Apple Inc! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Check out my reddit AMA - I'm still answering questions! https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/4nn5zv/iama_electronics_repair_technician_hated_by_apple/ Thi...«
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cmagy6DWAAAd-TK.jpg:large
<dz0ny_> burp
<msev-> dz0ny_, čist si nas zapustu v kanal
<msev-> u
<msev-> včash si tok chatov
<zdobbie> i.e. y u no help
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/voznik-cez-dvojno-crto-prehiteval-tovornjak-in-trcil-v-14-letnega-kolesarja-ki-je-poskodbam-podlegel.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Voznik čez dvojno črto prehiteval tovornjak in trčil v 14-letnega kolesarja, ki je poškodbam podlegel
<Seniorita> »V bližini naselja Gabrče se je zgodila tragična prometna nesreča. 60-letni voznik osebnega avtomobila je čez dvojno črto prehiteval tovornjak. Pri tem je trčil v 14-letnega kolesarja, ki je pravilno zavijal levo. Kolesarja je odbilo na travnik. Poškodbe so bile prehude, pozneje je umrl v UKC Ljubljana.«
<matjaz> .yt jinco mama
<jabuk1> Goshfather & Jinco - Mama https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCt34SYoXOc
<matjaz> za to faj popoldne en komad
<matjaz> fajn*
<CrazyLemon> no ja
<matjaz> kaj no ja?!
<matjaz> seveda ja!
<msev-> unmu vozniku bi js štrik dal čez vrat
<matjaz> a ste že kakšno čez stavko v Kopru rekli?
<msev-> dunno thats CrazyLemon's area
<CrazyLemon> ] <CrazyLemon>: http://siol.net/novice/slovenija/kako-bi-odvetnik-vladimir-bilic-resil-zaplet-v-luki-koper-421050
<CrazyLemon> [18:51:05] <+Seniorita>: Kako bi odvetnik Vladimir Bilić rešil zaplet v Luki Koper - siol.net
<CrazyLemon> [18:51:06] <+Seniorita>: »Odvetnik Vladimir Bilić je na svojem Facebook profilu v petih korakih predlagal rešitev za nastali zaplet v Luki Koper. Zaradi upora delavcev se namreč Luki in državi že obetajo precejšnje izgube.   «
<CrazyLemon> [18:51:08] * CrazyLemon agrees
<Seniorita> Kako bi odvetnik Vladimir Bilić rešil zaplet v Luki Koper - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Odvetnik Vladimir Bilić je na svojem profilu na Facebooku v petih korakih predlagal rešitev za nastali zaplet v Luki Koper. Zaradi upora delavcev namreč Luki in državi že grozijo precejšnje izgube.   «
<CrazyLemon> enough said
<matjaz> dobr je povedu
<matjaz> sam mene bolj zanima kaj si yang misli :D
<CrazyLemon> well..i guess you are the only one!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<matjaz> :D
<msev-> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> pa dve ladji sta že šli v trst
<CrazyLemon> in verjetno se bodo tudi druge preusmerile v trst ali reko
<matjaz> sej to ja
<CrazyLemon> ti ki stavkajo pa ne bodo sploh kaznovani
<CrazyLemon> čeprav to kar počnejo sploh ni zakonito
<CrazyLemon> no..vsaj ni 'stavka'
<CrazyLemon> zdaj ob 18.00 se bodo spet 'zbrali'
 * CrazyLemon dobu SMS včeraj
<matjaz> so te povabli al kaj? :D
<Gregor3000> kaj to pomeni: "v elektronski obliki v Wordu (v formatu .doc)" Word ima format docx že precej časa (skoraj 10 let)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz povabljeni so bili vsi 'podporniki' bla bla..
<CrazyLemon> torej..verjetno me niso ker nism podpornik
<CrazyLemon> sm pa prejel sms :D
 * Gregor3000 puzzled
<CrazyLemon> to pomeni da pošlješ v formatu .doc :D
<CrazyLemon> they have their reasons
<CrazyLemon> and there is no point of arguing
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Gregor3000> se pravi word 2003 in 1997
<CrazyLemon> verjetno 2003 ja
<matjaz> http://www.rtvslo.si/gospodarstvo/pocivalsek-gospodarstvo-ne-sme-biti-talec-ultimatov/397230
<Seniorita> Počivalšek: Gospodarstvo ne sme biti talec ultimatov! :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Delo v Luki Koper že tretji dan stoji, zato sta se dve tovorni ladji že preusmerili v Trst.«
<CrazyLemon> Protest zaposlenih v Luki Koper se je spontano začel v petek dopoldne.
<CrazyLemon> enough said
<CrazyLemon> hm..ni se začela v petek dopoldne
<CrazyLemon> ok..mogoče se je
<Gregor3000> OMG itak gre pol v PDF. WTF?!?!? Dobro da ni treba v formatu wordstar 3.1 oddat. saj nekje še je na eni od 5.25" disket samo, ko nimam več disketnika, da bi to prebral...
<yang> Vceraj sem videl enega Celjana ko je skoraj zbil kolesarja ki je sel cez kolesarsko
<yang> pa fora je bla da jaz sem onega kolesarja videl in se nakazoval je z roko da bo sel cez prehod
<yang> celjan pa direkt do njega, zadnji moment je zbremzal
<yang> pol se un kolesar tam ustavi in mu je nekaj žugal
<yang> jaz ce vidim bedake da se peljejo po cesti bom cisto zbremzal s kolesom na prehodu
<yang> ni vredno bos ti tam reskiral da gres cez v tistem pa te en voznik zbije
<yang> nevem al ne znajo boka pogledat
<yang> to te najprej naucijo v avtosoli
<yang> pa v bistvu ce gledas desno ga vidis ze vnaprej kolesarja
<yang> sam folk res ne zna vozit
<Gregor3000> problem je ker prej ne gledajo kaj se dogaja na cesti. SMSajo ali pa telefonirajo, štimajo radijo,  popravljajo pričesko, gledajo katerega še morajo prehitet itd. če gledaš okrog s eponavadi kolesarje dovolj hitro opazi. oz. pričakuješ da bodo šli preko če vidi enega 100m stran ko kolesari in ga prehitiš.
<yang> haha, ja ta je dobra SMS pisat medtem ko vozis, to se nisem probal
<CrazyLemon> oh..aljosa to ves cas pocne
<yang> rabis kar kaksno dobro minuto buljit v telefon namesto na cesto
<CrazyLemon> oziroma je pocel..ne vem ce se vedno
<yang> enkrat se spomnim enega mopedista, k je bil cist narobe, vozil se je ponoci, brez celade, brez luci na mopedu, po glavni cesti in vmes je tipkal na telefon haha
<yang> in se enega je peljal zadaj
<yang> zdaj si pa predstavljaj da tak naredi pri 18ih izpit za avto
<yang> pa si kupi sportnega BMWja
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/novice/gospodarstvo/nekaterim-logistom-prekipeva-odprite-luko-sicer-se-selimo-421076
<Seniorita> Nekaterim logistom prekipeva: "Odprite Luko, sicer se selimo!" - siol.net
<yang> enkrat so 4je mladi umrli, tukaj na cisto ravni cesti, v sportnem BMWju, k so 150 peljali namesto 60 kot je omejitev
<Gregor3000> in potem je cesta zavila oni pa ne. klasika.
<CrazyLemon> priporoča kdo kak film?
<CrazyLemon> newish
<Gregor3000> get hard
<Gregor3000> žanr?
<CrazyLemon> not porn..obviously!
<yang> Houston we have a problem od virca
<Gregor3000> ja ok get hard je will farell pa kevin hardt ali kaj je že un mali črnc
<CrazyLemon> ni tega na pašnikih
<Gregor3000> The Brothers Grimsby
<Gregor3000> če ti je Baron Cohen ok
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 gledal
<CrazyLemon> obal
<CrazyLemon> oba*
<Gregor3000> Central Intelligence
<CrazyLemon> sam cam quality
<CrazyLemon> i don't do cam quality
<Gregor3000> ja...
<CrazyLemon> TV it is :D
<Gregor3000> zdej je čas za serije pol proti koncu leta bodo filmi na voljo...
<Gregor3000> jaz sem ene stare pobral samo itak ne folgam pogldat.
<Gregor3000> hoarding FTW!
<CrazyLemon> nič..večerja time
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<Gregor3000> Les rivières pourpres 1 in 2 sta v redu trilerja
<Gregor3000> malo starejša... sam ok.
<Gregor3000> pa francoska
<zdobbie_> ugt
<zdobbie_> halp
* zdobbie changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj ;). | https://xkcd.com/541/ | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 16.10 aka Yaketty Yak
<CrazyLemon> come on randall
<zdobbie> what no
<CrazyLemon> thats not topic worthy
<msev-> Hu!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: RE: Ni omrežja če ni priključen HDMI monitor?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43809#Comment_43809
<msev-> https://github.com/saenzramiro/rambox
<Seniorita> GitHub - saenzramiro/rambox: Free and Open Source messaging and emailing app that combines common web applications into one.
<Seniorita> »rambox - Free and Open Source messaging and emailing app that combines common web applications into one.«
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANl3v_pZRo0
<Seniorita> Man Angry with the Delivery Man - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Mayhem breaks out after words are exchanged with the delivery man.«
<msev-> Kko pingam Nexus5 bluetooth iz terminala?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj misliš da lahko pingaš bluetooth?
<msev-> vem ja
<msev-> nemorš
<msev-> sam pač tko sm napisal
<msev-> a blueman gtk applet je isto k blueman
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> blueman je daemon če se ne motim
<CrazyLemon> smth like that
<CrazyLemon> gugl it
<CrazyLemon> torej..bluez je daemon..blueman je pa manager
<msev-> nevem kko ne najdem kšnih navodil na netu
<msev-> a nobenga ne zanima da bi prezenco detektiral prek prisotnosti mobitelovega bluetootha
<CrazyLemon> prezenco
<CrazyLemon> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/blueproximity/
<Seniorita> locks/unlocks your desktop tracking a bluetooth device — Ubuntu Apps Directory
<CrazyLemon> ne najdeš ker ne znaš guglat
<CrazyLemon> preprosto
<CrazyLemon> https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=47466
<Seniorita> Raspberry Pi • View topic - Bluetooth distance sensing - phone etc without pairing
<msev-> neki druzga sm najdu kao "sdptoolbrowse macodbluetootha | grep UUID"
<msev-> tale zadn del sm se sam spomnu heh
<msev-> sdptool browse*
<yang> seveda lahko pingas telefon preko bluetootha
<CrazyLemon> yang enlighten us
<yang> lahko si z njim povezan preko USB/2G/3G/WIFI/Bluetooth
<yang> ja navodila poisci
<CrazyLemon> ti praviš da lahko..povej nam kako pol ane
<yang> vem da sem ze to pocel na enih telefonih
<yang> msev-: pejt vprasat na #android
<msev-> mja, sj zj sm neki pogruntov
<yang> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20481374/pinging-a-bluetooth-device-in-android
<Seniorita> Pinging a bluetooth device in Android - Stack Overflow
<msev-> to ni uredu odogovr
<msev-> to je prov za app developerje
<msev-> :D
<yang> ceprav jst sem tiste zadeve probaval na nekem telefonu se predno je bil android
<msev-> ja vem
<msev-> sj to dela
<msev-> sam js sam hočm prek bluetootha detectat prisotnost fona zravn kompa
<msev-> tale sdptool dela, sam neki cajta traja kdr ga ni da output ne nardi :)
<yang> https://www.google.com/search?q=android+how+to+ping+over+bluetooth&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Seniorita> android how to ping over bluetooth - Google-Suche
<msev-> to sm že gledov vse
<msev-> ni nč uporabnga
<yang> hm
<yang> vprasaj na kanalu
<yang> mogoce mora bit rootan telefon itd
<msev-> See if They Are Reachable with L2ping
<msev-> mogoče tole
<yang> aha ja
<yang> tega se spomnem ja
<yang> to je programcek
<yang> da ti pinga potem mac adrese
<yang> bluez: /usr/bin/l2ping
<yang> l2ping - Send L2CAP echo request and receive answer
<yang> v tem primeru potrebujes bluetooth enablan tudi na laptopu oz pcju
<yang> da se sinhronizira
<msev-> Note that sdptool works even when the device is not discoverable, but is somewhere nearby. Using that technique, you can discover smartphones, headsets, printers, wearable gadgets and, of course, desktops and laptops. On many Mac OS X systems, Bluetooth is set in discoverable mode silently and forever, plus it carries the owner's name in the device's description, which is perfect for amateur social engineering.
<yang> jst bi rad dobil bluetooth web radio
<yang> ker ta navaden radio slabo lovi v kopalnici
<msev-> to maš ful programov za pi
<yang> sem ze iskal za take radie
<yang> ki so vodoodporni
<msev-> pa ta tvoj sbc k maš
<msev-> pine64
<yang> sam nisem kej dost nasel
<msev-> pi music box
<msev-> pa mopidy
<msev-> pa volumio
<yang> ne PI, prov vodoodporen radio za kopalnico
<msev-> cel kp jih je
<yang> vodotesen
<yang> imam nekega sedaj ki je misljen za kopalnico ampak je samo FM in zelo slabo lovi
<yang> tko da ce bi mel WIFI ali bluetooth bi bilo veliko bolje, ali pa nevem zvocnik
<yang> aje se neki wifi zvocniki tudi dobijo
<yang> samo nevem kako se tisto potem sinhronizira z nbapravami
<yang> na ce ni vodotesen bi se prej ali slej pokvaril
<msev-> bluetooth zvočniki se dobijo vodoodporni iz kitajski
<msev-> dobri so enga mam
<msev-> brb
<yang> aha
<yang> katerega imas, daj poglej model
<yang> mislim ne rabis zdajle
<yang> ko bos utegnil
<yang> http://www.stlinux.com/kernel/bluetooth/how-to-run-BlueZ
<Seniorita> How to run BlueZ | STLinux
<yang> to bi moglo bit to
<yang> sam ce pa deluje za android pa ne vem
<CrazyLemon> http://amzn.to/29jg4Jl
<Seniorita> Amazon.com | Mighty Mug Ice, Blue: Tumblers
<Seniorita> »Shop Mighty Mug at the Amazon Dining & Entertaining store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Everyday low prices, save up to 50%.«
#ubuntu-si 2017-06-26
<speed-> jutro
 * speed- slaps slax0r around a bit with a large trout
<speed-> opet si zajebal:p
<speed-> skoraj bi ti ze lejko pravo ka si nejresen
<b4d> hi
<speed-> hi
<msev-> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
 * speed- slaps slax0r around a bit with a large trout
<slax0r> daj me
<slax0r> grdo mi delaj
<speed-> :D
<speed-> se hujse si zasluzis!
<slax0r> sem preprican da je res
<slax0r> ampak zakaj?
<speed-> ja sobota
<speed-> ge si biu
<slax0r> ?!
<slax0r> pod streho :D
<speed-> pa san tipravo ka pridi na piknik
<slax0r> nejsan sfolgo vse
<speed-> jajaja
<speed-> srmacek
<slax0r> drugo leto priden ^^
<speed-> drugo leto me mogoce vec nede
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> pa zena me ne pistila :P
<speed-> na to pa nejsi studeral ha
<speed-> aja :D
<slax0r> nema samo saso mase :D
<speed-> sta bilej kaj v kontakti ali kak :D
<idioterna> works every time
<idioterna> ta
<idioterna> "zena me ne pistila" excuse
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> saso je tudi odisel
<idioterna> js skos to uporabljam
<speed-> pa nej nazaj prisel
<speed-> :))
<slax0r> ka pa? sau ka pomagat?
<slax0r> trebalo jo poserviserati? :D
<speed-> ja dejte spat dejvat prej
<speed-> :)))
<speed-> glej nebom preglasen ka neven ka me caka
<speed-> samo mater
<slax0r> vepa ja :D
<slax0r> jaz san nej mogo, ka sta prisla kolega pa kolegica, smo se ga malo dudnili, san nej vec biu za avto
<slax0r> dejte sau spat dejvat, te pa, tak, zaj pa se lezi poleg mene pa me drzi za bedro
<slax0r> sasos90_: ^ nej tak? :P
<speed-> dopust ma
<speed-> prasic
<speed-> .p
<speed-> 2tedna
<slax0r> svinja
<speed-> PRASIC
<slax0r> grda
<speed-> mi pa naj zaj njegovo delo upravlamo
<speed-> razmis...
<slax0r> kak je na to sploh pomislo lejko...
<idioterna> dopust je overrated
<speed-> nevem
<speed-> enostavno nevem kak si je dovolo
<slax0r> idioterna: no ja, kak za koga
<idioterna> :)
<speed-> drugi teden pa se svabe nede
<slax0r> za tebe verjamem da je overrated ;)
<speed-> 2bom mogeln otri krpati :D
<idioterna> ma sej rabim job
<speed-> nazadnje do ugotovili, ka nas je prevec :))
<idioterna> sam k se mi ne mudi pol kar odlasam
<idioterna> v mcdonaldsu se bi zaposlil
<idioterna> ful bi rad enkrat delal real work
<speed-> pa jim placeval? :D
<speed-> toliko kak oni tebi :)
<idioterna> ma ne, pol vejo da si neki cudn
<slax0r> got to keep up appearances of being normal
<idioterna> rad bi da mi kaksen sosolc iz srednje pride pa naroci pomfri
<speed-> hehehe
<speed-> pa da mu poves v ka te zivlenje prisli
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> mhm
<speed-> od dolgcasa sel v mcdonalds delat
<idioterna> aja ne to
<idioterna> pojamras kako je nepravicno zivljenje pa tko
<speed-> :)
<idioterna> "eni se z jahtami okol vozijo, jaz pa moram tu delat"
<speed-> hja te pa nevem ka cakas
<idioterna> mislim, ce ne delas tega zanemarjas slovensko kulturo
<speed-> ziher iscejo!
<speed-> ampak da nebos razocaran
<speed-> ce te slucajno mcdonalds zavrne
<speed-> :)))
<slax0r> jokal v pojster
<idioterna> dobr bi blo to ja
<slax0r> zakaj?!
<idioterna> bi dal v CV
<slax0r> nepravicno zivljenje!
<slax0r> to je kriva politika!
<slax0r> presnet jansa!
<idioterna> prekleta drzava!
<idioterna> ma sej nism lih za strezbo
<idioterna> storast pa pocasen
<slax0r> to jim ne povej v mcdonaldsu
<idioterna> mogoce za pladnje pobirat bi bil
<speed-> ja jaz bi tudi bil slab kelnar
<speed-> to bi jim samo velke pive noso
<speed-> union lasko
<speed-> to bi si valda zapomno
<speed-> :D
<speed-> tak je zadnjic kolega razlagal da so v klubi meli tezave
<slax0r> kaj pa ko sem se igral z minanjem cez vikend
<speed-> in so se odlocili da nebo vec uniona, ker so komplicirali
 * slax0r je bogatejsi za 5.5mBTC
<speed-> pa te so se se sklepno odlocili da nebo vec malih, ker brez veze :D
<slax0r> speed-: https://goo.gl/photos/ZXGLH44FazFVgSdw9 sobota zjutraj
<slax0r> ob sestih ^^
<slax0r> ali pol sedmih
<slax0r> tu nekje
<speed-> ge si tov krogi?
<slax0r> krog -> bakovci
<speed-> ja ja
<slax0r> nadvoz nad AC
<slax0r> https://goo.gl/photos/ZXGLH44FazFVgSdw9
<speed-> znam tu poleg je en moj kolega - hasisar :D
<jabuk> Shared album - Tomaž Lovrec (slax0r) - Google Photos
<slax0r> to pa vecer
<slax0r> cist nad bajto
<speed-> nemas pojma kelko krat an se tu prek pelal :)
<speed-> pa te tu pa tam pri rajhi ze pavzo delal
<speed-> ka san nej mogel naprej :D
<slax0r> heh :D
<idioterna> a to si tko zgodej su s kolesom
<slax0r> da
<idioterna> pohvalno
<slax0r> ko je 30 pa pripeka celo pot mi vec ni
<idioterna> kasneje je tolk vroce da moras ful gonit, da dovolj piha da te shladi
<slax0r> sem naredil ta vikend ~40km
<slax0r> vec kot lani v celem letu
<slax0r> :D
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> cak da vidm kolk sm vcerej
 * msev- waiting impatiently for the result :)
<slax0r> idioterna: ziher da vsaj x2
<idioterna> ma nism ziher
<idioterna> ok pa res
<idioterna> 87
<idioterna> se mi ni zdelo da je blo tolk
<slax0r> pa to vse v enem kosu odfuras, ali mas vmes kako postajo ?
<idioterna> ja tole sem ker v soboto nisem sel nic
<idioterna> mislim, vmes smo imeli en sestanek na polovici poti
<idioterna> ampak 100km je 3-4 ure, to se da zvozit brez postankov
<idioterna> ko grem do radgone se ustavim samo v konjicah na pumpi recimo
<idioterna> razen ce je zelo vroce pa moram bolj pogosto vodo tankat
<slax0r> huh, respect
<slax0r> jaz po 20km komaj cakam da se ustavim
<slax0r> prva 2-3 km se mi pa zdi najhuje, potem pa se kar gre
<slax0r> samo ok, kako dolgo ze ti kolesaris?
<idioterna> od nekje sredi osnovne sole?
<idioterna> vec kot 20 let no
<slax0r> no
<slax0r> jaz pa vec kot 2 mesca
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> sem postal skoraj kolesar tudi, mi je zmanjkalo 0.6km/h po ravnem, 2.3km povprecno 29.4km/h
<idioterna> sej danes me noge bolijo k sem vcerej gonil k me je dez ujel
<slax0r> CrazyLemon rekel da mora bit 30+
<slax0r> da si kolesar
<idioterna> skoraj
<idioterna> 34.8 sm mel povprecje
<idioterna> zadnji del poti sem 43 gonil 4 minute in pol
<idioterna> in suh prisel domov
<CrazyLemon> če si 43 4.5min gonu suh zihr nisi bil!
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> dokler se ni ustavil je verjetno bil
<slax0r> btw, a to je mozno, zdaj gledam, 2.3km povprecna 84.8 z biciklom?!
<slax0r> tolko mi apnka ni sla dokler je nisem sfriziral! :D
<idioterna> aja ne nism bil js suh
<CrazyLemon> ni mozno :D
<idioterna> tut garmin ni bil k mi je z nosa kapljalo na display :)
<idioterna> cak ti pokazem svoj najhitrejsi segment ever
<idioterna> wow se vedno sem prvi
<idioterna> https://www.strava.com/segments/4243655
<jabuk> Strava Segment | Spust Rakitna
<slax0r> idioterna: samo to je spust cca 500m
<slax0r> tam je spust mogoce vsegaskupaj ~4m
<CrazyLemon> s spustom se hvali!?! S SPUSTOM SE HVALI?!?!
<slax0r> ne saj, respect
<slax0r> 70km/h je fuckfast
<slax0r> samo 85 po skoraj ravnem?
<CrazyLemon> it is..ampak vsak fatso lahk gre 70km/h navzdol :P
<slax0r> potem naslednji najhitrejsi je 52
<slax0r> to bi ze verjel
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: well they don't
<idioterna> drugi je 5s za mano!
<CrazyLemon> zihr ni bil fat!
<idioterna> anyway, zdaj ko sem 100 kil ne bi mogu
<idioterna> zvozit ovinkov
<idioterna> bi mi vamp ven odneslo
<idioterna> takrat sem res po robu vozu
<idioterna> zdaj so tut une crte za motoriste po sredini
<idioterna> se ne da vozit normalno vec
<CrazyLemon> a to je rakitna?
<CrazyLemon> lej pa je res
<CrazyLemon> zato te noben ni prehitel :D
<idioterna> takrat sem mel 85 kil
<idioterna> ko sem to odpeljal
<idioterna> pa se un zadnji downhill sem za dvema chopperjema draftal
<idioterna> tko da je uresnici gulfija
<slax0r> :O
<CrazyLemon> ni ohišja :(
<CrazyLemon> gaddemn it funtech
<zdobbie> toldya
<CrazyLemon> and i told you
<CrazyLemon> [22:38:21] <CrazyLemon>: sj vem da nau..sam i can still hope :)
<CrazyLemon> now that hope is dead..happy?!
<slax0r> hue hue hue hue
<slax0r> na mizi sestavi
<slax0r> pa sok polij
<slax0r> potem se pa tolci po glavi
<CrazyLemon> sok? what am i 5 y/o?!
<slax0r> sorry, vodo
<zdobbie> PIR
<dz0ny> cedevito
<slax0r> mlekca
<idioterna> zgane pijace!
<idioterna> izopropanol sounds nice
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2219.60, low: 2177.00, high: 2349.00, bid: 2219.60, ask: 2219.65
<slax0r> huh, je pa kar padel v par dneh
<zdobbie> INVESTINVESTINVEST
<CrazyLemon> dont do it
<CrazyLemon> počakaj da bo spet 1k!
<speed-> ja
<speed-> naj pade na 1k
<speed-> pa smo vsi all in
<speed-> :p
<CrazyLemon> aye!
<slax0r> ce pade na 1k bom pa verjetno res kaj investiral
<slax0r> in ptoem upal da rusi spet kak ransomwware attack sprozijo
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 26.4°C
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 26.7°C
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: 26.5°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 26.6°C
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<idioterna> vroce
<idioterna> aja poletje je ze
<CrazyLemon> sux
<speed-> .vreme beltinci
<jabuk> ARSO: Murska Sobota (188m): 0°C @26.06.2017 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk>    
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:04:25, Kulminacija: 12:59:06, Sončni zahod: 20:53:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 49min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<speed-> se vedno nula
<speed-> groza :D
<zdobbie> lol
<speed-> meci sneg v tej vrocini ja :D
<slax0r> .vreme murska sobota
<jabuk> ARSO: Murska Sobota (188m): 0°C @26.06.2017 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk>    
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:04:30, Kulminacija: 12:59:24, Sončni zahod: 20:54:18
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 49min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> v murski tudi
<speed-> ja pa itak
<speed-> ka te mislis
<speed-> ka tak sever od ms proti nan fuda '
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> :D
<Matthai> kako iz basha pošljem en file na BitBucket git?
<lowk3y> re
<slax0r> git clone repourl
<slax0r> cd repodir
<slax0r> cp /path/to/file .
<slax0r> git add .
<slax0r> git commit -am "added file X"
<slax0r> git push -u origin ime_brancha_verjetno_master
<Matthai> hmm, ja, sem naredil, pa ga ne vidim gor
<Matthai> git add .
<Matthai> git commit -m "add PNG file"
<Matthai> git push -u origin master
<Matthai> pravi Everything up-to-date
<Matthai> lokalno imam file, gor ga pa ni
<speed-> si remote na pravem branchu?
<Matthai> hmm, zdaj pa je
<Matthai> reload nekako ni delal
<CrazyLemon> http://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/107293-serious-intel-skylake-kaby-lake-microcode-bug-unearthed/
<jabuk> Serious Intel Skylake and Kaby Lake microcode bug unearthed- CPU - News - HEXUS.net
<jabuk> Debian advisory warns users to disable hyper-threading "immediately".
<slax0r> much serious
<slax0r> such bug
<slax0r> so wow
<idioterna> old
<idioterna> https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2017/06/msg00308.html
<jabuk> [WARNING] Intel Skylake/Kaby Lake processors: broken hyper-threading
<CrazyLemon> https://tumblr.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/115007729788-Heads-up-for-AT-T-customers
<jabuk> Heads-up for AT&T customers – Help Center
<jabuk> Starting on June 30, 2017, att.net customers will no longer be able to log in to their Yahoo and Tumblr accounts through email addresses...
<upd> banana
<slax0r> ananas
<idioterna> banananas?
<slax0r> now you're thinking outside the box
<zdobbie> [orly]
<slax0r> []yes
<dz0ny> []string{"yes pls"}
<metalcamp> dz0ny: si Å¡e kaj raziskoval HOT api?
<metalcamp> HoT actually...
<dz0ny> metalcamp: https://gist.github.com/dz0ny/d3ab1bccc8730acfe190dce227ae1056
<dz0ny> s/vroce/hot/
<dz0ny> api ti pove kaj ti manjka kot req param
<metalcamp> dz0ny: awsm. hvala ti :)
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/Tt0XUsr.mp4
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/0oGMSQf.jpg
<zdobbie> mrw people here go on a bike ride http://i.imgur.com/hPwoPtj.gif
<idioterna> evo, en 160 bpm javor sm odpelu lihkar
<idioterna> se kr porazn sicer, k sm overweight
<idioterna> https://www.strava.com/activities/1055268347
<jabuk> Bike Ride Profile | Javor @ 160 bpm near LjubljanaPolje | Times and Records | Strava
<idioterna> ~1250 kalorij v 57 minutah
<CrazyLemon> dva bigmaca pa je to to
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> sej res
<idioterna> grem kr iskat i guess
<CrazyLemon> no..js bi tudi eng
<CrazyLemon> a
<idioterna> a si spendal kalorije? :)
<CrazyLemon> ne
<slax0r> jaz sem se pa ravno nabasal cuftov
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/160-javor-stats.png
<zdobbie> kako jim je pa tist typo notr uletu?
<zdobbie> 'Podlpoglav'?
<slax0r> to gres do kroga za ogrevanje, potem pa kolko firma da?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> garmin nastimam da mi sam heart rate kaze
<idioterna> pol pa gonim kolkr gre dokler ni 160
<idioterna> pol pa drzim med 160 pa 170
<idioterna> razen po klancu na dol, da se ne ubijem lih
<slax0r> ubijes zarad bpm, al ubijes ker po klancu dol prebijes zvocni zid? ^^
<CrazyLemon> ubijes zaradi kmph in ovir na poti :D
<idioterna> k nasprot prhajajo cudaki :)
<idioterna> pa pr 70 se nekak gre izogibanje
<idioterna> pr 90+ pa neha
<idioterna> bom se slikce upnu
<CrazyLemon> če že moraš
<upd> http://images.biltema.com/PAXToImageService.svc/article/xlarge/162116 kako rečete remu
<CrazyLemon> ravnilo? :>
<speed-> vinklin
<upd> vinkl ja sem pa našel mizarski kotnik je..
<msev-> zakaj z nobeno od 3 powerbankov ne morm polnit huawei p10
<slax0r> cuz dey be empty
<msev-> slax0r, ne nafilane so
<msev-> neki druzga je
<slax0r> kabla nisi vklopil
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/camera
<idioterna> moram
#ubuntu-si 2017-06-27
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy_> lp
<msev-> slax0r, dj nehi no
<msev-> pač zgleda je ena fora s fast chargingom
<msev-> k preprečuje da bi powerbanki polnil moj fon
<idioterna> dvomim da bi to loh blo
<idioterna> to je cudn
<idioterna> a si poguglu ce ma se kdo drug take tezave s tem telefonom?
<dz0ny> msev-: mam ist phone
<dz0ny> komot fila prek power banka
<dz0ny> od xiaomi mi Å¡e fast charge nardi :D
<slax0r> pravim, da ni kabla vklopu
<slax0r> ..
<slax0r> :P
<msev-> originaln kabl sm uporabu
<msev-> razn če majo čudne konektorje pa niso šli dost globok notr :D
<msev-> ja mogoče maš kšn nov powerbank
<dz0ny> nope old xiaomi
<msev-> mogoče so te tastari kj čudni, nexus5 mi je filalo brez težav
<dz0ny> bel brick izpred 2 let
<msev-> jah pol pa nevem kaj je
<msev-> polnilec 220v mi normalno ful hitr napolni
<msev-> powerbanki pa ne
<dz0ny> powerbank fuč
<msev-> a vsi trije powerbanki so zanič? :D
<msev-> i doubt it
<dz0ny> jah pol je pa kabl :D
<msev-> ful je bad da bom mogu že kr takoj garancijo uveljavljat...:). možno sam je originaln
<slax0r> pa ne v slusalke vklaplat no :P
<dz0ny> ce je fon ti ga ne bo filal prek navadnega polnilnika
<speed-> jutro
<slax0r> zaj se pride v sluzbo!?
<speed-> sploh se ne ide v sluzbo
<speed-> :D
<msev-> dz0ny, nerazumem kaj si napisal :D
<slax0r> a tak celo
<slax0r> kak saso odide je cela firma v pizdi
<msev-> sj uporabljam od njega polnilnik k je neki fast-charge
<msev-> če ga na 220v filam
<speed-> jap :D
<speed-> saso je nasa gonilna sila
<speed-> no... bole gonilka kero nisce ne klaci :D
<b4d> zz
<b4d> ima kdo kaksno zanimivo idejo kaj pocet z yubikeyom?
<dz0ny> predelaš v spinner :D?
<idioterna> rpi pa yubikey pa en rele, pa mas namest kljuca za vhodna vrata
<dz0ny> sam to je glih tolk varno kot rfid
<dz0ny> mislim yubikey je tak fud
<idioterna> :)
<msev-> a pol mislte da je dejansko vse uredu s fonom
<msev-> pa gre za kšno foro bodisi s kablom bodisi s powerbankom?
<msev-> a ni možn da bi bla kšna napaka od fona?
<mfin> msev-, a mamš kakšen cheapshit powerbank?
<mfin> jest mam anker, fila kar češ
<slax0r> even the great big empty hole in my life?
<slax0r> samo meni ni jasno, kaj delate z telefoni da rabite power banke?
<napsy_> 24/7 si na 3g pa hitr gre
<msev-> mfin, ka pa vem kupu sm jih v bigbangu, enga pa v mediamarketu
<dz0ny> msev-: snapchata z svojimi lubikami
<slax0r> sem 24/7 na data connection
<slax0r> + roaming
<slax0r> menjava med 4g in 3g konstantno
<msev-> ja to bo to :D
<slax0r> ko se vsedem na skolko spilam igrce
<slax0r> itd
<msev-> ne no pač če grem v gore
<slax0r> pa komot zdrzi cel dan
<msev-> da lahko trackam pa syncam z uro
<mfin> jah, telefon star dve leti, 2000mah baterija, pa hitr požre
<msev-> da mi fon sharea gps lokacijo
<slax0r> <- lg g4
<slax0r> :P
<idioterna> nexus 5x je kr uredu
<slax0r> ok, to razumem, ce gres nekam kjer ni moznosti priklopit na strom
<idioterna> pa novga dobis za ~250
<slax0r> kot hribi, pohodi itd
<mfin> spotify v streamingu mi teče ene 4-5urc na dan
<idioterna> je pa usb-c
<slax0r> mfin: why?!
<mfin> cause I can?
<slax0r> jaz mam za muziko racunalnik in/ali tv :P
<slax0r> no, tv je zadjne case zaseden z baby tv
<metalcamp_> jutro
<mfin> jah, ti se ne voziš z vlakom :D
<slax0r> to pa res ne
<slax0r> se pa z avtom
<slax0r> pa mam muziko na usb kljucu :P
<mfin> sej drugače so redki dnevi da rabim powerbank
<mfin> samo ko ga, je pa lifesaver
<slax0r> a slovenski vlaki se nimajo usb vticnic pri sedezih?
<speed-> lol
<speed-> slovenski vlak nuca od nas do lj, tak da se z avtom 2x pripeljes :D
<slax0r> ja ne vem
<idioterna> kaj ti pomagajo ce mas usb-c
<speed-> evo prezentacija sestavlena
<speed-> pubeci
<speed-> piclih 13let
<speed-> za 2 letno solo
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> ves kdaj sem nazadnje bil na slovenskem vlaku?
<slax0r> speed-: cestitam :D
<speed-> cakaj
<speed-> lahko bom edini v slo
<speed-> keri je zagovor fukno
<speed-> :)))
<idioterna> jaz se ne bi sekiru
<speed-> idioterna em
<speed-> a mi je videt? :D
<speed-> 3ure pred zagovorom komaj skup pacam prezentacijo
<speed-> kero bi mogel prejsnji teden poslat profesorju :D
<speed-> samo sem nekak mislo, eh ce so mi ze datum dali si nemrejo premislit :))
<zdobbie> kaj bos ovim modrecem razlagal?
<speed-> technology
<speed-> izpred 15let
<speed-> FLASH
<speed-> :D
<zdobbie> stroskovne ovire pri servisu avtomobilov znamke Porsche?
<speed-> ura zgodovine bo
<speed-> veste 10let sem jim posiljal eno in isto
<speed-> dokler me niso skos pustili
<speed-> :))
<zdobbie> ti si posast
<speed-> pod tremi naslovi zdaj ze haha
<speed-> ja ja
<speed-> saj mam FUTURE tocko
<speed-> kje je html5 app gor :D
<speed-> tisto o cem pa bom govoro pa tak ni bilo nigdar online!
<matjaz> future lol
<speed-> jap
<slax0r> "future" :D
<speed-> jah glej
<speed-> treba se v 2006 postavit
<speed-> 2007*
<speed-> te sem jaz mel to napisano pa so mi nekaj zavirali
<speed-> pa me razpizdili :D
<slax0r> prasci
<slax0r> svinje
<slax0r> lopovi
<speed-> tako!!
<speed-> te pa so se oni mene pitali
<speed-> ka zaj ce mislim to kdaj koncat!
<speed-> :p
<zdobbie> The key used to do the wrapping will be referred to as the key-encryption key (KEK).
<zdobbie> this my life now
<CrazyLemon> so you are NOT the KEK maister
<zdobbie> was not
<zdobbie> am now
<slax0r> kek
<slax0r> top
<slax0r> kek
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk5> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk5> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> you are wrap maister at most!
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst ti mulci
<CrazyLemon> peku si je slanino zdaj je cela kuhinja polna dima
<slax0r> potem jo je zgal
<slax0r> ne pekel
<speed-> đizs!
<CrazyLemon> slax0r kaj pa mulc ve!
<slax0r> da je treba bacon dat na vrocino
<slax0r> ocitno
<slax0r> samo se ne ve kako dolgo in kako intenzivno
<CrazyLemon> pa olje je bilo tudi odveč :D
<speed-> moja mati uci gospodinjstvo oz ka koli pac je zdaj namesto tega v soli
<speed-> pa pravi kaksi invalidi so ta deca
<speed-> ena je zadnjic en krompir lupala skoraj celo uro :D
<slax0r> ...
<speed-> pa to je zdaj tam 8-9 razred :D
<slax0r> trebalo bi tem frocom kak bootcamp cez poletje
<slax0r> ce ze starsi ne poskrbijo za to
<slax0r> jaz mulca pelam ta vikend travo kosit
<zdobbie> RAY MEARS EXTREME SURVIVAL
<slax0r> se je probal nekaj bunit, sma hitro resla zadevo
<speed-> slax0r tak je prav!
<speed-> :)
<zdobbie> idi v hosto, pridemo pote cez 2 tedna
<slax0r> "tu mas svicarski noz"
<speed-> ce se ovi neve, da si ga mel glih za to
<speed-> da tebi nebo treba kosit
<speed-> te mu to hitro pojasni :D
<slax0r> jaz bom fajn z nitkarco, on pa bo tiste ravne dele
<slax0r> pa se samohodna je
<slax0r> tak da se ja nebo muco
<speed-> eh to izklopi
<slax0r> saj mogoce bo jermen dol padel
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> tak majo vse avtomatizirano!
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> ja...res
<slax0r> jaz sem vcasih ko sem bil ~15 let star se pobasal na bicikl, odpelal do babice(~20-25km), pokosil, pa se nazaj domov, ali pa tam prespal pa naslednji dan domov
<slax0r> like a baws
<slax0r> pa ni bla samohodna
<speed-> bcs6 !
<slax0r> ce je trebalo se travnik pokositi se tudi z bcs ja :)
<speed-> eh jebeno je to
<speed-> mi mamo
<slax0r> ali pa "jakomasi" :D
<speed-> samo jaz sem tak levi :D
<slax0r> bcs? saj gre fajn
<slax0r> bratranec mi je parkrat pokazal
<slax0r> dvakrat mi je vsla
<slax0r> pa to je to
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> eh ce je nasa 50+ let stara
<speed-> vse zrjaveno
<speed-> vse trdo
<slax0r> ko das v napacno brzino, te pa kurba leti :D
<speed-> pa ova je ka gor sedis zadaj
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> saj lahko odklopis to, ali ne?
<slax0r> jaz sem vedno rbez
<speed-> haha
<slax0r> brez*
<speed-> pridi pa probaj
<speed-> :D
<speed-> to je zrjavelo skup ze :D
<speed-> eh brez zica je pickin dim
<slax0r> http://mmc.bolha.com/3/image/201505/201903/KOSILNICA-BCS-BREZHIBNA_57adc843ac5aa.jpg
<speed-> ko pa se vozis na tem sranju
<speed-> pa je cistak druga pesem :D
<slax0r> nisem nikoli
<slax0r> vedno brez :)
<speed-> cheater :)
<slax0r> the memories... :)
<slax0r> evo jo z prikolico http://mmc.bolha.com/1/image/201505/203418/BCS-kosilnica_57f2a7584dd03.jpg
<slax0r> :D[5~
<speed-> ja ja
<speed-> to je to
<speed-> :p
<zdobbie> s tem bo tamali kosil?
<speed-> ne si nor, s tem tastari neve :)
<slax0r> ne, z vrtno
<slax0r> z to sem kosil vcaih pri babici ko se je bla kmetija
<speed-> ce keri ma voljo probat
<speed-> je vec kak vabljeni :)
<speed-> brez vztopnine haha
<CrazyLemon> torej..hočeš da nekdo opravi tvoje delo?!
<CrazyLemon> so speed of you
<CrazyLemon> dež!
<slax0r> oh noes
<speed-> CrazyLemon pa ce ze tak poves, ajde naj bo :)
<skyx> lp
<CrazyLemon> stupid thunder
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<slax0r> thunderstruck?
<skyx> prejle je kar fajn zagrmelo na obali
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2112.97, low: 2047.51, high: 2269.99, bid: 2105.08, ask: 2112.00
<CrazyLemon> almost there
<skyx> pada :)
<skyx> cas za nakup :D
<metalcamp_> SELL SELL SELL
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/EzedMdx6QG4
<jabuk> Revenge on a IRS Phone Scamming Company - Call Flooder - YouTube
<jabuk> Under the advisement of so many here, I created a Patreon. If you would like to help me and my development, and costs please check it out! https://www.patreo...
<slax0r> MINE MINE MINE
<zdobbie> SWEEP SWEEP SWEEP
<slax0r> aye
<dz0ny> https://www.mrmoneymustache.com/2017/06/20/next-recession/
<jabuk> Great News: There’s Another Recession Coming
<jabuk> If you’ve been keeping an eye on the US economy in recent years, you might notice that things are looking pretty darned rosy. Unemployment is at its lowes
<slax0r> tl;dr: we're fucked
<metalcamp_> nah
<dz0ny>  Speculation leads to bubbles, and bubbles always pop, because there was no rational reason for the prices to get that high in the first place. They also happen frequently in the stock market.
<slax0r> sure we are
<slax0r> we're all going to die
<slax0r> we ded
<CrazyLemon> when?
<slax0r> soon
<dz0ny> max 2 years
<CrazyLemon> k
<slax0r> say your prayers
<zdobbie> FSM plz
<CrazyLemon> right now?
<zdobbie> no, max 2 years
<speed-> evo pubeci
<speed-> ladno
<speed-> z desetko!
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> to je to
<speed-> pa sami prekmurci so bili
<speed-> tak ka se mi se nej trbelo muciti
<speed-> san lejko v native jeziki zagovoro :)
<zdobbie> kaj te pole
<zdobbie> si dr.?
<slax0r> dr. znanosti
<slax0r> znanosti divjanja
<speed-> eh
<slax0r> po kocevju
<speed-> nevem
<speed-> nesto
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> visoko solano tele? :D
<speed-> to to
<msev-> <juhu
<msev-> v četrtek grem v dolomite
<msev-> sicer bl pohodniška varianta tokrat, ne bom šu neke ferate da ne bo tastaredva kap :D
<idioterna> v dolomite se gre s kulesam
<zdobbie> tud po ferati
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> msev-: šibaj miško :D
<msev-> bom z veseljem miška :P :D
<slax0r> fyi, mishka = medved v ruscini :P
<metalcamp_> .yt mishka
<jabuk> Mishka FULL ALBUM Above The Bones https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMf38xZynlM
<metalcamp_> .yt mishka husky
<jabuk> Husky Dog Talking - " I love you " https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXo3NFqkaRM
<metalcamp_> to ni medved
<metalcamp_> speed-: congrats :)
<slax0r> ?
<slax0r> https://translate.google.com/#ru/en/mishka
<jabuk> Google Translate
<jabuk> Google's free service instantly translates words, phrases, and web pages between English and over 100 other languages.
<slax0r> cyka blyat
<slax0r> sasa84: nekaj te zeza
<tadej> !seen yang
<tadej> .seen yang
<tadej> hmm
<tadej> kdo ve kje je?
<dz0ny> na freenode
<dz0ny> je reku da smo sami brezvezni tle
<idioterna> sej na privat se zmer pise nonstop
<lowk3y> lol
<lowk3y> sami brezvezni ..
<lowk3y> good one
<metalcamp> https://github.com/infobyte/spoilerwall
<jabuk> GitHub - infobyte/spoilerwall: Spoilerwall introduces a brand new concept in the field of network hardening. Avoid being scanned by spoiling movies on all your ports!
<jabuk> spoilerwall - Spoilerwall introduces a brand new concept in the field of network hardening. Avoid being scanned by spoiling movies on all your ports!
<pitastrudl> speed- kdaj se pije?
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> čestitke speed-
<pitastrudl> kdaj se pije
<pitastrudl> :D
<metalcamp> alcohol abusers everywhere
<idioterna> mhm, so many better drugs out there
<metalcamp> like vikikrema :)
<matjaz> yang zihr čekira ubuntulog pa idioterna spamma na pvt
<matjaz> i'm 79,37% sure
<metalcamp> that's some huge numbers you got there
<metalcamp> :)
<matjaz> yes, it's yuuuuuge
<metalcamp> like... china
<matjaz> NO! russia
<metalcamp> no russia, they have mishkas
<metalcamp> and slavs
<metalcamp> lots of slavs
<CrazyLemon> dance lil mishka
<CrazyLemon> a bi kdo https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t34.0-12/19512264_10210072040739087_1100950823_n.jpg?oh=2096e9c1b3b2141c150bd5b8ebee3eaf&oe=59547558 majico? :D
<idioterna> matjaz: mhm
<idioterna> loh pejstnem kej
<idioterna> 17:15<yang> Osbourne married Sharon Arden on 4 July 1982 and had three children with her. He later said                 that he deliberately married Arden on the US Independence Day so that he would never forget his             anniversary.                                                                                    17:15<yang> tko je to, če se drogiraš
<matjaz> wat
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> cak
<idioterna> bom leps pejstnu, zdej sm za masino
<idioterna> Day changed to 25 Jun 2017
<idioterna> 17:15<yang> Osbourne married Sharon Arden on 4 July 1982 and had three children with her. He later said that he deliberately married Arden on the US Independence Day so that he would never forget his anniversary.
<idioterna> 17:15<yang> tko je to, če se drogiraš
<idioterna> Day changed to 26 Jun 2017
<zdobbie> gdo se drogira
<CrazyLemon> ti se
<CrazyLemon> day 3412341 - still no case
<zdobbie> who needs a case
<zdobbie> honestly
<CrazyLemon> i do
<CrazyLemon> honestly
<speed-> druuuugs
<zdobbie> dr. speed-, can I have some of yours
<speed-> sure
<speed-> I always shared!
<zdobbie> what good shit can u offer
<CrazyLemon> austrian sh1te
<matjaz> kochevian*
<speed-> samo weed, nigga style
<speed-> because too poor :)
<zdobbie> .yt mad max mediocre
<jabuk> Mad Max Fury Road 2015 (NUX mediocre scene) HD https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BX-FMvt83fA
<dz0ny> https://github.com/dz0ny/gobu/releases/tag/v0.7.3
<jabuk> Release Hot Summer · dz0ny/gobu · GitHub
<jabuk> gobu - Painless bootstrapping of golang
<CrazyLemon> hot summer? its 20°
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 32.km JV od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @27/06/2017 22:57:47  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.38+N,+15.94+E
#ubuntu-si 2017-06-28
<speed-> jutro
<napsy_> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> i o
<slax0r> danes ma semsudin durgutovic rojstni dan
<slax0r> nimam pojma kdo to je, ampak FB misli da hocem vedet
<speed-> :D
<speed-> vepa semsudin ali ka
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> aja, vepa of
<slax0r> ka lase ma
<slax0r> pa tak cudno hodi
<slax0r> stalno eno nogo odzadaj pozabi
<slax0r> eno pa naprej mece
<speed-> te je ziher z bregov
<slax0r> 100%
<slax0r> kafe numero uno
<speed-> checdked
<b4d> xx
<b4d> zz
<zdobbie> yy
<slax0r> ww
<speed-> ]:) Muu
<speed-> no? :'(
<zdobbie> ?
<msev-> https://github.com/floschl/locus-addon-wearables a mi en skompajla tole prosm :D
<msev-> a si morm res naštimat vse :(
<slax0r> http://sprunge.us/FgBj?javascript
<slax0r> fuck...me...
<idioterna> kr uredu
<msev-> fu slax0r
<idioterna> slax0r: no sam sej pac
<idioterna> slax0r: https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat
<slax0r> idioterna: if ((1==0) && fuck-whatever-is-here) { and-here } else { shit-to-do } se ti zdi vredu?
<idioterna> slax0r: dej video poglej
<slax0r> nimam casa...
<idioterna> 4:17 je
<idioterna> ko bos mel cas poglej, ce se nisi :)
<idioterna> pol bos vedu moj odgovor :)
<msev-> actually mam že android studio
<msev-> zj se mi je ustavl pri "android sdk path not specified"
<msev-> k importam to zadevo notr
<speed-> JO SPECIFY THE FUCKEN PATH
<msev-> i dunno where it iz
<msev-> :D
<msev-> kko ta SDK downloadam
<msev-> kko mam android studio pa nimam sdk
<msev-> aha sdk manager je
<msev-> sm najdu
<msev-> :D
<msev-> uspel mi je
<msev-> :D
<slax0r> idioterna: lol
<slax0r> si mi pa res polepsal dan
<idioterna> aja aja slax0r
<idioterna> cak
<idioterna> mam se boljso!
<idioterna> ceprov mam feeling da sm ze pejstnu tle
<idioterna> slax0r: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C-R5wm0UQAADBng.jpg
<slax0r> si ze ja :)
<slax0r> if you look closely
<CrazyLemon> wait what
<slax0r> ce bi moral to za kom delat...pa mi to kdo rece...
<CrazyLemon> jesus is batman or is batman jesus?
<slax0r> ma glavo mu v monitor potisnem
<slax0r> zaj pa gledaj blizu
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: be prepared https://twitter.com/vremenolovec/status/879793954589483008
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i'm always prepared!
<dz0ny> speed-: ne se razburjat :D
<dz0ny> msev- ma to napako da navodil ne bere
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny aja..to je danes
<CrazyLemon> ja to vem da bo neki hudga ja
<dz0ny> jp
<msev-> fuck it dons bo res fajn vreme
<msev-> kurc nemorm updateat
<msev-> android studia
<msev-> kr neki
<dz0ny> *** A severe weather outbreak is expected across the southern Alpine region on Wednesday! Very large hail, severe damaging winds, tornadoes and torrential rainfall with flash floods are likely to occur! ***
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/OuepjHu1i3a9n8kQJI8Vi-eiVQfSRPtC1b_QQRHPsbIkfahM-BBkoc5hP2nU8kkbyCBX9wjK0V4KvQJ-W6lYYb63u4JUJKMDCrMXCFewDWmOgLGq3A2uP56YzW9Jby-Zx7Ds1Yg1asUF51McYFQ2N8zJWIYGrJ7jw8gK09APSYSMIVyCPjLPdUcWqLRhiYeT2NEMAc3ti0ZyUdDgFJRByeAzIdeLAXSXeRJ1PsZCiBa140bSfVTXS-5pug7eQ2I1m7Ukzgp-UUYkNQZHlQhnoztVQieNj1P5C2oOvXKonsox59K9RH_7uMFGE2vIGVv8mxLN39WnDxfkkBerZSSYL-sCIONpTnW8943ZyO5bYcoDvWkZyW6wpTPny_giJSwrHe4ON10wI7LTX4uqRGuT4Ls42DFLbZ
<CrazyLemon> xgmxu73xmCkM2V8gE7xTyX9w4UB1vAbZ81hGRvXCxVeIZGqv66MfaHqh9TP5VN47ENt1P_jn90PIfkIBa_z2557ss_pnmIdR9TYMWSi-xvVRcJu4Ca7gJHk8SzEiesIeTD_Ss0zNdg_Ask8Y3PK0LtwKJOs7Byh3tF_FiEtn8bbi3b01_THSmYNFHVALvIaZaeEaG05RAutt7weXLE-JrZ=w544-h967-no
<CrazyLemon> o jebus christ
<msev-> holly shizzle da dizzle link
<CrazyLemon> goo.gl/EZ9iaAcontent_copyCopy short URL
<CrazyLemon> o jebus batman
<idioterna> ja nocm tega urlja odpret
<idioterna> k ma cel tvoj browsing history not
<msev-> too much boobs
<CrazyLemon> https://goo.gl/EZ9iaA
<dz0ny> http://www.severe-weather.eu/wp-content/gallery/outlooks/20170627_day1.png
<CrazyLemon> just some mild pr0n
<napsy_> lol @ Wat
<napsy_> :)
<slax0r> dz0ny : CrazyLemon: be prepared https://twitter.com/vremenolovec/status/879793954589483008
<slax0r> prepare your anus
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ka si ga pa ti zaj failnu z temi linki...
<CrazyLemon> slax0r mja..zgledal je krajši kot dejansko je!
<CrazyLemon> <thats what (s)he said>
<msev-> fuck it
<msev-> failed to complete gradle execution
<msev-> write access is allowed from event dispatch thread only
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> to je problem appa btw
<dz0ny> k je hotu blokirat main thread, k je sam za ui
<msev-> pomoje morm gradle posodobit :D
<msev-> zihr je to fix
<msev-> dz0ny, a mi loh ti skompajlaš :D
<msev-> a kva nj nardim :D
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> naučse
<msev-> ok :D
<msev-> pomoje nism mel niti SDK-ja :D zj sm potegnu dol :D
<metalcamp_> lol
<b4d> msev-: kaj to hackas?/
<msev-> omg kok errorjev
<msev-> :D
<msev-> https://github.com/floschl/locus-addon-wearables tole bi si rad skompajlal
<b4d> errorji so kul, vsaj nek output je :D
<b4d> msev-: kaksna novodobna pizdarija pa je to, nobenih screenshotov :D
<slax0r> me spominja na moje zacetke z slackware
<slax0r> ko bi le mel tolk pomoci na netu takrat...
<b4d> :)
<b4d> al pa sekundarni racunalnik potem ko je bla neka pomoc ze na netu :D
<slax0r> ko se X ni hotel zalaufat
<slax0r> potem pa links/lynx
<b4d> to je se slo, bolj je blo pestro ko mrezna ni delala
<b4d> :D
<slax0r> o ja
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> good ol' times
<b4d> no zdej pa imam en kup racunalnikov, pa kup taksnih problemov, da mi jih noben ne zna pomagat resit :D
<dz0ny> al pa graficna pol x si tist bog xorg autoconfig pognal
<slax0r> pa tudi ce nimas racunalnika, mas smartfoun
<slax0r> pa pogledas tam
<dz0ny> un k si vse nastavil
<slax0r> ko si sel kompajlat X ... missing Y ... gres kompajlat Y ... missing Z ... gres kompajlat Z ... missing W .... koncno skompajlas vse...ponovno kompajlat X, missing A
<slax0r> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<slax0r> :)
<b4d> slax0r: no to se mi se dogaja
<b4d> sicer me bolj verzioniranje zafrkava, in potem lovim razne module load
<b4d> na koncu itak ne vem s cem sem skompajlal
<slax0r> ze dolgo nisem kaj sam kompajlal
<slax0r> ta vikend spet malo par minerjev
<slax0r> se je blo kar fun malo pospilat spet z tem
<CrazyLemon> .radadr
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<slax0r> radadrska slika
<msev-> b4d :D
<msev-> zgleda morm ful stvari še poinštalirat
<slax0r> ce noces si instalirat navlake si postavi VM
<slax0r> pa installiraj tam
<slax0r> potem pa VM samo odstranis ko ga vec ne rabis
<slax0r> ali pa container
<b4d> poslusaj slax0r
<b4d> kolko nepotrebne navlake lahko na sistem navleces s taksnim kompajliranjem je kr zanimivo
<speed-> dz0ny nic se ne razburjam :)
<dz0ny> b4d: thats why we have docker
<dz0ny> zaženeš kontejner, nardiš v njemu vse
<msev-> zj mam pa sam Å¡e en error
<msev-> jack is required to support java 9 language features
<msev-> 8
<slax0r> https://vignette1.wikia.nocookie.net/lostpedia/images/5/5a/2x19_jack.JPG/revision/latest?cb=20061120142708
<slax0r> this one?
<b4d> lolz
<slax0r> or this one http://vignette1.wikia.nocookie.net/samuraijack/images/5/5c/Samurai_Jack.png/revision/latest?cb=20130213201804
<msev-> jackOptions {
<msev->             enabled true
<msev->         }
<msev-> a tole nj dam notr v build.gradle
<CrazyLemon> sure..why not
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie http://www.rtvslo.si/sport/kolesarstvo/dirka-po-franciji/grega-bole-o-razpletu-dp-ja-sramota-za-nas-sport/426208
<msev-> Gradle build finished with 6 warnings(s) in 39s 986ms
<CrazyLemon> whats he saying? da se folk med sabo ne sme organizirat?!
<msev-> dz0ny, kaj zj to pomen
<msev-> sm naredu apk
<msev-> a ga morm direkt na wear inštalirat a lahko prek fona?
<dz0ny> msev-: i have no idea :D
<dz0ny> .lmgtfy
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: seveda se ne sme ce pol on ne zmaga
<dz0ny> he is but hurt
<slax0r> butt*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mhm :)
<msev-> http://imgur.com/a/Bz9d5 ker butast bug mam v gnomeu
<msev-> mi upočasnjuje uporabo najboljše funkcije v gnomeu
<CrazyLemon> u so funny
<msev-> a kdo zna to popravt :D
<CrazyLemon> uporabljaš besedo 'najboljše' v enakem stavku kot 'gnome'
<dz0ny> i don't see bug
<speed-> look closer!
<dz0ny> not seeing it
<dz0ny> msev-: kaj te muč
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ?
<zdobbie> sej je mel tip se 3 patrone iz iste ekipe
<zdobbie> al celo 4
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kdo? bole?
<CrazyLemon> sam je bežal
<zdobbie> ma ne vem
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/MaerskLine/status/879968336574074880
<jabuk> Maersk Line on Twitter: "https://t.co/h5qBqC4jU4"
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: koncno je ignoriranje varnosnih ukrepov zacelo brcat ljudi v rit
<slax0r> tudi na globalni ravni
<CrazyLemon> slax0r its all MS fault
<slax0r> na zalost so pa nekateri se vedno http://i.imgur.com/c4jt321.png
<slax0r> sploh na nasi firmi
<slax0r> kjer mamo 2 fielda za password v bazi
<slax0r> en je md5, drug pa cleatext
<slax0r> because
<slax0r> fuck you and your customers
<slax0r> cleartext*
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://www.meteo.si/uploads/probase/www/agromet/bulletin/sl/
<dz0ny> mogoče je kej zanimivega za poskrejpat
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a to je tanov arso app?
<dz0ny> mhm, ne glih app no
<dz0ny> kak app? :D
<CrazyLemon> en app so naredili za kmete
<dz0ny> jp to bo to
<dz0ny> ceprov je cist neuporabno
<dz0ny> k babno polje ni enako cerknica ni enako kočevje
<dz0ny> oni pravjo da je pa kočevje ok kr za vse
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<dz0ny> jepa tole zanimivo http://meteo.arso.gov.si/uploads/probase/www/fproduct/text/sl//forecast_SI_NOTRANJSKO-KRASKA_int3h.xml
<CrazyLemon> lots of cum there...i'll pass
<dz0ny> https://www.facebook.com/mimovrste/photos/a.59794409241.66311.15091754241/10155398050574242/?type=3&theater
<jabuk> mimovrste=) - ☀ NAGRADNA IGRA ☀ Samsung Wind Free ☀V... | Facebook
<jabuk> ☀ NAGRADNA IGRA ☀ Samsung Wind Free ☀V komentar spodaj napiši 2 lastnosti stenske klime Samsung Wind Free, ki te prepričata. In če ti bo sreča...
<dz0ny> here too
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/hackerfantastic/status/879775570766245888
<jabuk> Hacker Fantastic on Twitter: "If machine reboots and you see this message, power off immediately! This is the encryption process. If you do not power on, files are fine. https://t.co/IqwzWdlrX6"
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a boš kupu klimo? :)
<dz0ny> sm mislu ja :D
<dz0ny> sam so na ielectric ceneje
<zdobbie> "CrazyLemon: koncno je ignoriranje varnosnih ukrepov zacelo brcat ljudi v rit"
<dz0ny> pa drekt iz china
<zdobbie> slax0r: mudel, ti v PHPju delas
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny go mitsubishi :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie lol :)
<slax0r> zdobbie: na zalost
<zdobbie> but a man needs his house
<zdobbie> al neki
<slax0r> recimo
<slax0r> samo ne vem kaj ma programski jezik veze v tem pogovoru
<slax0r> security hole je enostavno spisat v katerem koli jeziku
<idioterna> mhm
<dz0ny> php has imaginary security
<idioterna> if (0==1) || password === "<neki v cirilici>" return True;
<CrazyLemon> .gif oh snap
<jabuk> http://i.giphy.com/l0Iy5Qpw9pE9yX3yg.gif
<idioterna> al kko ze gre to v javascriptu :)
<slax0r> idioterna: to je pa bil js  ^^
<idioterna> a se zmenmo pa povsod to tlacimo poleg
<idioterna> da se bo folku mesat zacel
<dz0ny> python: 'False' == True
<idioterna> mhm
<speed-> srbija do tokija!
<speed-> sem glih bil spodaj, redna guzva ljudi
<idioterna> kaj je ze to?
<speed-> vsi pricajo
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> srbski pacifizem?
<dz0ny> tud bool('False') == True
<dz0ny> mor asbool()
<idioterna> ja, sej je logicno
<dz0ny> ne ni :D
<dz0ny> casting neb smel bit
<idioterna> je je, sam bit mors zadost perverzn :)
<dz0ny> ta prvo je
<slax0r> http://thedailywtf.com/articles/Extra-Boolean
<jabuk> Extra Boolean - The Daily WTF
<msev-> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=774989
<jabuk> Bug 774989 – Keystrokes in search field are multiplied
<msev-> dz0ny, tole
<msev-> sam mam gnome 3.18
<slax0r> dz0ny: se videl ze less secure shit spisan v "boljsih" jezikih kot v php
<dz0ny> slax0r: mhm recmo folk ma kr rad django debugger na production
<idioterna> dz0ny: sej v pythonu je miljon teh catchov
<dz0ny> pa skrijejo z css :D
<idioterna> recmo un list default argument al pa
<dz0ny> ruby same
<idioterna> narobe uporabis "is"
<slax0r> ne da bi zagovarjal php, ampak ce mas kaj slame v glavi bos v php lahko spisal stvar dokaj secure
<idioterna> yes, but why would you want to? :)
<dz0ny> v jeziku ja sam morš tud runtime dost dobr poznat pa omejit
<dz0ny> msev-: upgrade
<dz0ny> ceprov no dobr editor ti zdej kr pove ce delas kaj narobe
<dz0ny> idioterna: def(neki='ok'), to si mislu?
<dz0ny> to je bil wtf ja
<idioterna> dz0ny: http://python-guide-pt-br.readthedocs.io/en/latest/writing/gotchas/
<idioterna> tole k je tle prvi primer :)
<idioterna> jsm enkrat na zemanti en mailing poslal tko
<idioterna> da sm dal recipients=[]
<dz0ny> mhm
<idioterna> in pol je prvi dobil miljon mailov, drugi pa sam 999.999 :)
<idioterna> tazadn pa ni nc opazu da bi blo kej narobe
<idioterna> al tko nekak
<dz0ny> pylint te kr dobro opozarja zdej na to
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> no to je blo 2009
<msev-> dz0ny, a nemorm nekak pathat
<idioterna> sicer je ze bil pylint, sam ga nismo uporabljal, k smo bli startup :)
<msev-> patchat
<dz0ny> msev upgrade
<CrazyLemon> but patch > upgrade
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: to ni semvar :D
<dz0ny> k morš še 100 drugih paketov posodobit
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/easy-prestorm
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> day 3412342 - still no case
<CrazyLemon> :(
<CrazyLemon> FU FUntech!
<CrazyLemon> more like NOTfuntech!
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/slowest.png
<idioterna> bolj pocas ne morm
<idioterna> mi zmanjka prestav
<speed-> v prvo poljsko pa gremo
<speed-> :D
<msev-> <dz0ny> msev upgrade -> make a better msev
<dz0ny> that would be full-upgrade
<msev-> or a clean install :D
<slax0r> dz0ny: si slisal da so zaprli mail account od petya attackerjev, tako da zdaj niti ne mores dobit unlocka, tudi ce placas, ker derpov ne mores kontaktirat
<dz0ny> slax0r: da
<slax0r> pa port of LA bi tudi naj dobil po p*
<dz0ny> sej so povedal da je attack sam krinka za vec napadov
<slax0r> aja? nisem zasledil
<dz0ny> pac tud pred tem ni blo nobenga responsa z unga maila
<zdobbie> ma ubistvu recept kok vse to pofixat je dost simpl
<zdobbie> don't write PHP
<msev-> https://github.com/boombatower/chromecast-dashboard , a tole vseen refresha website recimo če je nek dashboard da se spreminjajo vrednosti?
<dz0ny> 3je malwari so
<slax0r> bad troll attempt is bad
<zdobbie> I try
<zdobbie> lordy knows I try
<slax0r> does he? sasa84 ^ ?
<slax0r> mamo direct link ;)
<slax0r> dz0ny: aja
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<sasa84> huhuuu, kok je zdej usekal!
<dz0ny> slax0r: karo petya pa loki
<dz0ny> slax0r: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14646812
<dz0ny> v enih primerih loki okuz
<dz0ny> v drugih je .rtf uporabljen
<dz0ny> karo so pa v zadnjih 12h začel uporabljat
<dz0ny> k okužjo pc gredo v scan mode pa pol še vse ostale rač okužjo
<dz0ny> bodi prek smb al prek windows rpc
<dz0ny> z karo pa nej bi zdej ročno bl sočne omežja od znotrja napadal
<slax0r> zanimivo
<slax0r> dost ves o tem, da nisi kje ti attacked
<slax0r> https://eachoneteachwon.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/suspicious3.jpg
<slax0r> attacker*
<slax0r> me zanima kako bo cryptocurrency market reagiral na to spet
<dz0ny> Petya/Petrwrap/NotPetya/exPetr ok 4 vezije so že
<slax0r> NotPetya
<slax0r> lmao
<slax0r> :D
<dz0ny> nope sm pa glih prej yara rule pushnu
<dz0ny> k so ble une dome tko mal znane :D
<dz0ny> domene*
<dz0ny> https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3341-1/
<jabuk> USN-3341-1: Systemd vulnerability | Ubuntu
<slax0r> btc ze cel dan vztrajno raste
<slax0r> noice
<metalcamp_> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2239.99, low: 2006.09, high: 2250.00, bid: 2239.90, ask: 2239.99
<metalcamp_> hm...
<zdobbie> raste
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/GR4LgIJ.jpg
<metalcamp_> https://affinelayer.com/pixsrv/
<jabuk> Image-to-Image Demo - Affine Layer
<speed-> cuca betezna!
<speed-> zalitev dneva!
<speed-> :p
<speed-> direktno od nemca :)
<metalcamp_> someone call the medic!
<slax0r> speed-: :D
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/JePvxED.png
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/4EtIDdl.mp4
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, kaj je že tista stran za vreme?
<matjaz> neki windy?
<slax0r> https://www.windy.com/ ?
<jabuk> Windy, Windyty. Wind map & weather forecast
<jabuk> Wind map and weather forecast for kiters, surfers, pilots, sailors and anyone else. Worldwide animated weather map, with easy to use overlays and precise spot forecast. METAR, TAF and NOTAMs for any airport in the World. SYNPOP codes from weather stations.
<dz0ny> https://www.windy.com/?rain,45.378,13.881,9
<jabuk> Windy, Windyty. Wind map & weather forecast
<jabuk> Wind map and weather forecast for kiters, surfers, pilots, sailors and anyone else. Worldwide animated weather map, with easy to use overlays and precise spot forecast. METAR, TAF and NOTAMs for any airport in the World. SYNPOP codes from weather stations.
<dz0ny> nice se dz je zdej
<dz0ny> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<dz0ny> incoming
<skyx> stanje vremena po slo? :>
<zdobbie> *smashing*
<skyx> vidim da je sla toca celo stajerska ce sem si prav zapomnil ..
<zdobbie> na, kle spet treska
<skyx> na obali malo dez rosi trenutno
<dz0ny> slax0r: https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jun/28/notpetya-ransomware-attack-ukraine-russia
<dz0ny> Ransomware attack 'not designed to make money', researchers claim
<msev-> kako limitiram maksimalen gain od mikrofona na ubuntuju
<msev-> da skala nebi šla čez mejo v distorzijo
<dz0ny> if only msev- would use search https://docs.mopidy.com/en/latest/ext/m3u/?highlight=playlist
<msev-> sj sm najdu dz0ny
<msev-> :D
<msev-> tnx
<msev-> dz0ny, a kodi tut obvladaš :D
<dz0ny> .lmgtfy
<speed-> msev- on vse obvlada, samo je malo sramezljiv
<speed-> ga moras na privat kliknit
<speed-> :p
<skyx> lp
<speed-> lp
<CrazyLemon> matjaz like slax0r said..windy.com
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny obljubljali so tako neurje
<CrazyLemon> nič.. malo deževalo in to je bilo to
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> https://wikileaks.org/vault7/#Elsa
<jabuk> WikiLeaks - Vault 7: Projects
<dz0ny> this will be fun
<CrazyLemon> elsa from frozen? :D
<dz0ny> automatic wifi injection :D
<dz0ny> world frozen :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny men se ne bere kot automatic wifi injection
<dz0ny> mhm mal sem se prenaglil
<CrazyLemon> men se sam bere kot tool for gathering data about location
<CrazyLemon> da vejo kje se bin laden nahaja :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny v teoriji bi js mogu prit do gruba če dam diske iz enga PCja v druzga ane?
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> mislim sej boš tud naprej
<dz0ny> sej kernel je isti kot na livecd
<dz0ny> pa root
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naprej dvomim..ker ne bo tapravih gonilnikov
<CrazyLemon> oziroma..a je nouveau v kernelu?
<idioterna> je ja
<idioterna> sam pac mal svoh je
<matjaz> če maš z UUID zapisane particije ne bo šlo naprej verjetno
<CrazyLemon> so ja
<CrazyLemon> vidiš..na uuid nism niti pomislu.. ampak ok to se da zrihtat prek grub recovery console
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> INC
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<matjaz> dobr da yanga ni, da mal čekiram kanal
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, you'd be lost without me
<CrazyLemon> matjaz i would
<zdobbie> but we're all lost without yang
<matjaz> zdobbie, we rediscovered ourselves!
<matjaz> Leclerc ma Fireball!!!
<matjaz> končno si lahko naredim zalogo!
<zdobbie> ?
<idioterna> fireball?
<idioterna> tist k mors bit level 30 wizard da loh castas?
<matjaz> !g fireball whiskey
<matjaz> aja ffs
<idioterna> :)
<CrazyLemon> ffs!
<idioterna> .ffs
<matjaz> http://fireballwhisky.com/
<jabuk> Fireball Cinnamon Whisky | Tastes like Heaven, Burns like Hell What happens next is up to You.
<jabuk> Fireball. Accept No Imitations.
<idioterna> nism viski guy
<idioterna> isto mi je k viskas
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> huh
<CrazyLemon> evo ga!
<CrazyLemon> neurje :D
<CrazyLemon> kr naenkrat hud veter pa dež
<zdobbie> huzzah!
<dz0ny> 0 here
<dz0ny> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<idioterna> tle mejhn kapla
<CrazyLemon> slišal sm ga vsaj 30s preden nas je zadelo
<dz0ny> zgleda neki prhaja
<zdobbie> ma nek ruker bi nej bil cez noc
<msev-> dz0ny, a slučajn veš a je kšna fora pri addonih da greš direkt v search notr od addona
<msev-> k pr enih addonih se zapomni položaj kurzorja v menijih addona
<msev-> in pol nemorm avtomatizirat procesa klikanja
<msev-> da bi lahko glasovno iskal v exodusu, popcorntimeu, youtubeu v kodiju prek mycrofta
<dz0ny> limoni je scvrlo ruter
<msev-> recimo pri cocktail addonu to lahko nardim k je skoz isti položaj v meniju
<dz0ny> msev-: no idea
<CrazyLemon> evo pa je sla elektrika 3x v minuti pa pol
<dz0ny> v postojni ga harpajo zgleda http://i.imgur.com/Tlov8qI.png
<matjaz> k se bo tole zakrivil, pa direkt nad postojno vse srečal
<matjaz> gl
<CrazyLemon> en laufa openwrt AP pri postojni :p
<dz0ny> 20 minut čiste teme
#ubuntu-si 2017-06-29
<zdobbie> THIS, EXACTLY http://i.imgur.com/oqVSVYu.png
<zdobbie> slax0r: ^
<metalcamp_> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<napsy_> lp
<slax0r> my family don't even know what php is
<slax0r> ne vem pa zakaj mi te zadeve pastas, I've probably've seen 'em all ;)
<metalcamp_> :D
<speed-> kje se applyas
<speed-> :D
<speed-> to valda mas bonificirani staz
<slax0r> to je old af :)
<speed-> nemres biti trdi 8 ur na dan ali ka
<speed-> .9
<slax0r> dobis tedensko paket robckov
<slax0r> & lotion
<speed-> to je premalo
<slax0r> video mas dovolj
<slax0r> + premium access
<speed-> lol
<idioterna> valda majo zdej ze ksn tak device da ne rabis vec komplicirat s tem
<idioterna> pa mas kr direkt v mozgane zvezane elektrode
<idioterna> al pa tkole
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Isrd7E5nzIQ
<jabuk> Sleeper - The Orgasmatron - YouTube
<jabuk> My favourite machine, from a hilarious movie.
<slax0r> mislim da speed- cilja bolj na kak prsat blond "orgasmatron" pod mizo
<speed-> ja pa duhh
<speed-> ce delas v porno industriji
<speed-> ka te
<idioterna> pornhub ni porno industrija
<speed-> valda lahko probas robo
<speed-> :D
<speed-> pa ziher majo lastno produkcijo
<speed-> :)
<idioterna> dvomim
<speed-> ce ne pa vsaj tajnice take da jajca bolijo
<speed-> 100%
<idioterna> eh, mladina fantazira
<slax0r> no ja, ce poguglas pornhub secretaries, ni ravno to kar trenutno iscemo
<slax0r> I've checked
<idioterna> :)
<speed-> lol
<idioterna> mislm, tut ce hoces delat v porno industriji ti loh zrihtam ksn kontakt
<speed-> nah ziher majo
<slax0r> https://www.pornhub.com/view_video.php?viewkey=1962876996
<jabuk> Pornhub Staff ALS Ice Bucket Challenge - Pornhub.com
<jabuk> Watch Pornhub Staff ALS Ice Bucket Challenge. Pornhub is the ultimate xxx porn and sex site.
<slax0r> tu so zaposleni
<slax0r> video ni nsfw
<slax0r> so ap pac poleg thumbi ki so nsfw
<speed-> :)))
<speed-> idioterna ne, sem ok
<speed-> sicer bi lahko tu sprejeli kaka nova pravila
<slax0r> hm, kdo ze tukaj intenzivno uporablja docker? dz0ny ?
<speed-> recimo da bi zrihtali babam, uniforme kak majo tu sosedi v hooters :D
<idioterna> speed-: sej je hard work da naus mislu
<speed-> pa bi bilo skoraj ze :p
<speed-> haha ja je
<speed-> :)
<idioterna> pac ko manekenka ratas
<speed-> working hard all day long
<msev-> work hard play hard :D
<idioterna> ma ne vem men se zdi da noces tega
<speed-> eh itak da ne
<speed-> teden dni bi bilo zabavno
<speed-> te pa verjetno vec ne :D
<dz0ny> speed-: da dnevno
<dz0ny> slax0r: up
<dz0ny> prevec vas je
<slax0r> wut? :)
<idioterna> proba za nazaj odgovarjat
<idioterna> pa ne gre, k je ful stvari
<speed-> jaz sploh nevem kaj je meni odgovoro :)
<speed-> malo sem se zmeden
<dz0ny> jp obupal :)
<dz0ny> slax0r: docker, ask?
<matjaz> sej na Pornhubu skoz iščejo
<matjaz> in to ful
<matjaz> https://www.mindgeek.com/careers/
<jabuk> Jobs and Career Opportunities in IT, Web Development & SEO | MindGeek
<jabuk> See all of the latest job openings and postings right here at MindGeek. Find the best career opportunities and apply online to join our team now!
<slax0r> dz0ny: meh, ni vec pomembno
<speed-> ja ka linkas take sluzbe sem
<speed-> zmedes celi kanal za pol dneva
<speed-> :D
<matjaz> :D
<idioterna> najbrz majo probleme s fokusom zaposlenih
<speed-> a ni to povsod? :)
<idioterna> no idea
<idioterna> i guess: http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-40439489
<speed-> prinas mislim da smo zmedeni vsi od prvega do zadnjega :)
<idioterna> zmedeni zarad tajnice?
<speed-> tudi malo
<speed-> :)
<speed-> ce bi ti vido kaki cecek ma ena od tajnic
<speed-> pa ka si ti nor :D
<matjaz> cecek?
<speed-> josek
<speed-> jao!
<matjaz> lol :D
<speed-> ne brez zajebancije
<speed-> neka mala meter pa pol ali ehhh
<speed-> :)
<idioterna> kaj, single tit?
<idioterna> cancer survivor?
<speed-> saj ne drugo, skrbi me ka bo mela tezave z krizom :p
<idioterna> al bl v tem stilu
<speed-> em
<speed-> ne ne
<speed-> je kar dvojina
<speed-> :))
<idioterna> https://mynight.si/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/LEPA-%C5%BDOGA-Logo.jpg
<speed-> sta mi ze grozili pri prejsnji placi se mi zdi
<speed-> da kao nebom dobo
<speed-> ker se spodobi ljudi v oci gledat ko se z njimi menis
<speed-> :p
<matjaz> haha :D
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> men se je ravno obratno zgodil
<idioterna> "a ti zmer v oci gledas ljudi"
<speed-> :))
<speed-> eh saj sta obe za foro
<speed-> pa tu mamo enega zbesnjega avstrijca
<speed-> ovi jo kar klice
<speed-> boobsi
<speed-> :D
<speed-> do neke mere se majo tudi avstrijci smisel za humor, morem priznat
<idioterna> a se tko oblece da vn strlijo al v cem je fora
<speed-> pa ka koli si oblece ven strlijo
<speed-> :))
<idioterna> ja dejte ji mal visjo placo da ji ne bo treba premejhnih cifr kupvat
<speed-> hehehe
<speed-> mogoce je pa to krivo ja
<CrazyLemon> day 3412343 - still no case
<speed-> what caswe
<speed-> case*
<b4d> uppercase?
<CrazyLemon> r5 case..by fractal design case..'sold' by funtech.si case.. case that is MIA
<slax0r> no ja...
<slax0r> prodali so
<speed-> em
<slax0r> tako da si ne zasluzi narekovajev
<slax0r> :P
<speed-> prodali so ti nekaj ka nimajo? :D
<CrazyLemon> ma sploh nimajo na zalogi...vse naročajo in omenjajo dobavo 3-7 dni
<speed-> bhaha
<slax0r> klici, jebi njim mater
<CrazyLemon> 7 dni je mimo! where the F is my case!
<speed-> fuck those fucks :p
<slax0r> al dajo popust
<slax0r> al gres drugam
<slax0r> malo omeni zps
<speed-> pa false advertising
<speed-> pa tak :)
<CrazyLemon> Naročilo bo predvidoma zaključeno v ponedeljek.
<CrazyLemon> "predvidoma"
<dz0ny> katerega leta ali meseca ?
<dz0ny> po moje to prek amazona naročajo
<dz0ny> pol pa naprej prodajajo
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgmtpc34sDE
<jabuk> Bus Crashes into Man who then Gets up and WALKS into Pub - YouTube
<jabuk> https://goo.gl/C3tSFE Bus crashes into man as he crosses road - then he gets up and WALKS into pub A man lucky to be alive after a bus ploughed into him didn...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny če bi prek amazona bi bilo že pri meni doma :D
<CrazyLemon> po moje prek kakšne nemške zadeve or smth like that
<speed-> :
<speed-> :)
<speed-> mindfactory so meni dostavili v 4 dneh ali nekaj takega
<speed-> s tem da je 1 dan trajalo da je kes bil nakazan sploh
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/surprise-notpetya-is-a-cyber-weapon-its-not-ransomware/
<jabuk> Surprise! NotPetya Is a Cyber-Weapon. It's Not Ransomware
<msev-> dz0ny, dj mi prosm neki povej https://github.com/floschl/locus-addon-wearables a bi tuki mogla 2 apkja nastat
<msev-> k  men je sam en
<dz0ny> one
<dz0ny> za wear
<dz0ny> za unga mas payable app
<dz0ny> za mobitel
<msev-> a pol morm kao prenest prek usb debuga ta apk tm gor
<msev-> pa ga inštalirat
<msev-> ker v threadu na netu piše da bi kao 2 mogle nastat device-debug.apk pa wear-debug.apk
<zdobbie> genau
<msev-> in zj mi piše kle sam device-debug.apk
<zdobbie> https://i.redd.it/yfrlk32e5e6z.png
<zdobbie> https://i.redd.it/9u45eb8pp76z.png
<speed-> lol
<speed-> bodo pravili arbitri
<speed-> cela obala hrvatom
<speed-> se dobro da nebodo priznali :D
<speed-> CrazyLemon cujes
<speed-> hrvat bos od 14.00 naprej :D
<zdobbie> ovaj se ze uci 'lijepa nasa'
<CrazyLemon> speed- kje si to slišal :D
<slax0r> insider information
<slax0r> prisluskoval je
<CrazyLemon> a on je tisti špijun k ščije info!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<speed-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytyzFZ881GE
<jabuk> Srce Vatreno - YouTube
<jabuk> Hrvatska navijacka pjesma - Srce Vatreno Bijelo-crvena Polja hrvatska Na dresu sjete me Da ja volim te Igrajte za nju Našu voljenu Nek jače kuca to Srce vatr...
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DDdXASoVYAA-Odd.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ^
<CrazyLemon> :P
<slax0r> 06:45         zdobbie : THIS, EXACTLY http://i.imgur.com/oqVSVYu.png
<slax0r> srsly...
<slax0r> pa to je old af
<zdobbie> doesn't make it not true?
<speed-> :)
<CrazyLemon> a je že pasteal..fcker
<zdobbie> wakey wakey
<slax0r> it makes give a fuck much less
<speed-> fah se malo
<speed-> pa bo
<speed-> urlaubsgeld!
<speed-> :D
<speed-> te pa se samo urlab se nuca
<msev-> a ob 14.00 bojo povedal rezultate
<speed-> ne ob 14 zacnejo
<speed-> zdaj pa odvisno kak dolgo bodo blebetali
<speed-> :)
<speed-> meni ni samo jasno ka ovi sanjajo
<speed-> da kao ne bodo upostevali
<speed-> jaz mam vseeno obcutek da haag ni slovensko/hrvasko sodisce, kje se pac to da :D
<slax0r> ja pritozli se bojo
<speed-> pa ce je to dokoncno
<speed-> ali ka
<speed-> ko izvrzba :D
<slax0r> povej to hrvatom
<slax0r> pa CrazyLemon
<slax0r> on bo po novem tudi hrvat
<speed-> ja saj
<speed-> prosim, da se odstranis na #ubuntu-hr
<slax0r> ^
<speed-> ti pa josko
<speed-> :D
<msev-> CrazyLemon, bom pršu na ribo k teb :D
<CrazyLemon> speed- sej sm na #ubuntu-hr že dolgo časa
 * CrazyLemon is smart like that
<speed-> LIES!
<speed-> slax0r ze veselica privas?
<speed-> urlaubsgeld pa to
<dz0ny> a se je šajerksa pridružla si?
<dz0ny> Å¡tajerska*
<dz0ny> avstrijska :)
<speed-> kak to mislis
<zdobbie> speed-: cestitke, odcepil ste se od slovenije
<zdobbie> no, odcepil so vas arbitri
<speed-> tako tako
<speed-> koncno spet kak je bilo pred 100 leti
<speed-> prekmurje republika!
<zdobbie> pokrajina actually
<zdobbie> ke ste ipak pripojeni k hrvaski
<zdobbie> menjava je bla, prekmürje za piranski zaliv
<dz0ny> pa mal senžniškega lesa še zraven
<zdobbie> da boste meli kej za splave delat
<zdobbie> brode*
<CrazyLemon> vi se sekirate glede piranskega zaliva..medtem pa ne opazimo kitajcev! http://siol.net/posel-danes/kitajci-kupili-se-propadajoco-mariborsko-televizijo-rts-444209
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<speed-> zdobbie sicer meni bi zdaj kar pasalo
<speed-> ce nas fuknejo pod hrvasko lol
<speed-> preden oddam dohodnino!
<speed-> :))
<dz0ny> speed-: ni blo to sam to 15 jun ? :D
<speed-> ne
<speed-> 31.7
<speed-> mogoce v avstriji do 15 jun
<speed-> samo tu nisem nic dal
<zdobbie> speed-: pol pa srecno z vsakodnevnim prestopanjem schengen meje
<CrazyLemon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/base-files/+bug/1701068
<jabuk> Bug #1701068 “motd is advertising HBO's Silicon Valley” : Bugs : base-files package : Ubuntu
<jabuk> The MOTD is advertising HBO's Silicon Valley. The MOTD should not be advertising anything.Welcome to Ubuntu 17.04 (GNU/Linux 4.10.0-21-generic x86_64)* Documentation:https://help.ubuntu.com* Management:https://landscape.canonical.com* Support:https://ubuntu.com/advantage* How HBO's Silicon Valley built "Not Hotdog" with mobile TensorFlow,Keras & React Native on Ubuntu- https://ubu.one/HBOubuProblemType: BugDistroRelease: Ubuntu
<jabuk> 17.04Package: base-files 9...
<speed-> zdobbie eh ce pa narod rine na take prehode :)
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/19468024_10214017710097038_6732822040151795103_o.jpg?oh=67687ed38e1a6631e1a9c0c9f0e8890c&oe=59CA32E9
<speed-> nice
<speed-> mislim lepa slika
<speed-> :)
<zdobbie> finally https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIv_ConaZ1c
<CrazyLemon>  o m đ
<msev-> awesome zdobbie
<msev-> haha
<msev-> :D
<skyx> lp
<msev-> kko tm ne nastaneta 2 apkja, če je posebj mapa za wear :D
<msev-> nezastopm
<msev-> :D
<skyx> msev-: zensk nikoli ne bos zastopil :)
<idioterna> a moske pa bo al kaj
<msev-> msev-, iygubljen
<msev-> izgubljen* v svetu
<msev-> :D
<speed-> bogi...
<msev-> glavna miška je pršla :D
<speed-> sasa?
<CrazyLemon> sky
<skyx> lp
<CrazyLemon> ^
<skyx> kdo ze kej delal z blockchain mejbi?
<msev-> js si sploh ne predstavljam kaj je to :D
<msev-> en blok verig :D hhaha
<dz0ny> bitkojn
<skyx> mal eth gledam ... en je naredil twitter na tem :)
<skyx> http://ethertweet.net/
<jabuk> EtherTweet - Microblogging on the Ethereum Blockchain
<zdobbie> .yt kanye lost in the world
<jabuk> Kanye West - Lost In The World (Explicit) ft. Bon Iver https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofaRvNOV4SI
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/19488613_1592179100806159_5105858808802967317_o.jpg?oh=812b8d06ffad6a1250bc54fe5a8a9d79&oe=59C92F4C
<dz0ny> all lies pr nas je glih 10mm padl
<dz0ny> ta arso je cist out
<skyx> na obali je sonce :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny hmm..ne vem koliko je padalo ponoči ampak vem da je zjutraj bil en naliv
<msev-> dobr princip
<msev-> tegale ethertweeta
<msev-> :D
<zdobbie> "you shall mine an ethercoin for every tweet you want to publish"?
<dz0ny> sej zdej bo kmal not proof of work
<dz0ny> pa bo cist pocen :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: izola https://www.facebook.com/severeweatherEU/videos/2034410476782043/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny izola https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/19468024_10214017710097038_6732822040151795103_o.jpg?oh=67687ed38e1a6631e1a9c0c9f0e8890c&oe=59CA32E9
<msev-> a to je zj nova storm-chaser prestolnica sveta
<msev-> :D
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> :)
<slax0r> you do not mine an ethercoin
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: as su echelon vadit?
<slax0r> you find the nonce for the block for which you are rewarded with coins
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie pozabu..remind me next time
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://docs.vanillaframework.io/en/ offical ubuntu css style shit
<dz0ny> https://github.com/canonical-websites/vanillaframework.io
<jabuk> GitHub - canonical-websites/vanillaframework.io
<jabuk> Contribute to vanillaframework.io development by creating an account on GitHub.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny too much work :)
<CrazyLemon> še posebi zato ker smo že ene dva releasea zadaj pri forumu :D
<speed-> cmon
<speed-> don't be lazy
<dz0ny> speed-: je fse foss tud forum, you are welcome to join
<CrazyLemon> ne pomaga noben member..ker smo pri php različici daleč zadaj
<CrazyLemon> in tehnično ni mogoče upgrejdat foruma
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a preselimo na drug server?
<speed-> nukaj
<speed-> pa na novo
<speed-> :D
<speed-> dz0ny fse foss?
<dz0ny> github/ubuntu.si
<speed-> ne saj jaz priznam da sem lenuh
<speed-> tak konkreten :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ma men se ne da.. ker tko imam izgovor da se ne ukvarjam s tem :D
<dz0ny> kaj ce zrihtam eno donacijo :D
<dz0ny> serverja afc
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a pride devop zravn te donacije? :P
<CrazyLemon> nč..moram laufat.. ttyl
<dz0ny> me ja :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon lenuh!
<sasa84> zgleduj se po meni!
<sasa84> aja... nč nč :P
<speed-> CrazyLemon pa vrzemo ti skup nekaj
<speed-> pa outsourcaj nekega kitajca
<speed-> :D
<speed-> 4ure web, 4ure naj siva nekaj
<speed-> da se pkrije
<speed-> :d
<msev-> haha
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: se 45min si slovenec
<speed-> adido naj dela
<speed-> :))
<msev-> <CrazyLemon> nč..moram laufat.. --> a beži?
<msev-> v prekmuerje republiko
<msev-> :D
<speed-> sem nemores samo tak
<speed-> pitaj slax0ra
<speed-> mogel se revcek ozenit
<skyx> CrazyLemon: passport vzemi, ker lahko da ga bos rabil :)
<slax0r> ^
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> včasih je bil rakek ob meji...mogoče bo spet :P
<skyx> grem jaz v zivo gledat kaj se bo dogajalo na vodi :) jd
<skyx> ajd
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tm0V24IEHao
<jabuk> Oats Studios - Volume 1 - Firebase - YouTube
<jabuk> If you like Volume 1, and want to see Volume 2, the support us through our website http://oatsstudios.com/support.html or alternatively by purchasing the FIR...
<speed-> msev- a ves kaki kolaps bi bil
<speed-> ce bi lahko samo vsak sem prisel
<speed-> brez papirjev
<speed-> hjoo
<msev-> ja vsi bi hotl k vam
<msev-> k vi ste itak najboljši
<msev-> mate Niko Zorjan kaj še hočš bolšga
<msev-> :D
<msev-> pa hooters blizu
<zdobbie> ma kdo kurca je pa nika zorjan
<speed-> no no zdobbie
<speed-> ne glumi zaj
<speed-> vemo da mas njene posterje po steni
<b4d> :D
<zdobbie> ahahahahahahahahaha https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEkSk17eMnE
<zdobbie> speed-: a to je vasa himna?
<speed-> ne
<speed-> ta komad je grdi
<speed-> nekaj vlece v 3pm
<speed-> zdaj poslusam pa nic ne razmin
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> Predstavniki vlade se bodo po razglasitvi odpravili k prebivalcem ob meji in jih iz prve roke obvestili o razsodbi. V vladi zagotavljajo, da bodo poskrbeli za to, da bodo ljudje, ki bodo morebiti ostali na drugi strani meje, ohranili vse pravice, če bodo to želeli.
<matjaz> haha rofl
<matjaz> lohk bi bil no
<dz0ny> what en ass kissers
<matjaz> FSE!
<msev-> zdobbie ma njene posterje po stenah pa tko vrvice napeljanje med vsemi posterji :D
<msev-> -j
<zdobbie> nope
<slax0r> pa secretly php razvija
<zdobbie> mhm
<zdobbie> za drugo mi ziveti ni
<msev-> ah kaj secretly, sosedje ga lahko gledajo k itak ne vejo kaj piše :D
<msev-> isto js :D k tut ne ločm hahaa
<speed-> ja evo slax0rova rodbina je to
<speed-> sicer ne po njegovi strani, te ziher nebi tak zgledala
<speed-> :p
<slax0r> bi bla lepsa ja
<speed-> hahah
<speed-> dobra :)
<msev-> kok mi gre dons počas dan
<speed-> eh niti ne pravi
<speed-> pa se jutri morem do 4 tu bit
<speed-> da koncno pridem na faking nulo z urami
<speed-> edina pozitiva je to, da gremo te malo pit po sluzbi :D
<slax0r> ti ves malo piti?
<speed-> pa dobro no pustimo malenkosti
<speed-> zdaj bom prvic mel se sofera
<speed-> tak ka ja mogoce se blisnemo :D
<slax0r> to se mi ze boljse cuje :)
<speed-> ja saj
<speed-> tudi ovo me nej dosti stavlalo :)
<speed-> ene parkrat sem se resno malo prevec zajebaval
<dz0ny> http://siol.net/novice/slovenija/v-zivo-kaksna-bo-odlocitev-o-slovensko-hrvaski-meji-444241
<jabuk> Prenos v živo: Kakšna bo odločitev o slovensko-hrvaški meji - siol.net
<jabuk> Arbitražno sodišče bo ob 14. uri razglasilo sodbo o mejnem sporu med Slovenijo in Hrvaško. Dogajanje v Haagu, Ljubljani in na spornih mejnih to...
<dz0ny> Live eng
<slax0r> vas prodajo vse hrvatom
<speed-> no ajde ka pravijo
<speed-> to bo zdaj spet 2 uri zaviral stari
<speed-> preden bo kaj povedal
<speed-> ali pa se boljse, nevemo! :D
<idioterna> a je ksn url na zemljevid
<idioterna> al je treba prov poslusat bluzenje
<msev-> evo zj bo od prekmuerje republike povedal
<msev-> :D
<msev-> evo babno polje dz0ny
<metalcamp_> realtime transcript pls
<metalcamp_> msev-: ^
<slax0r> cakaj, bo sprogramiral nekaj
<speed-> kak zaj
<speed-> smo dobili ta drek pri hotizi
<speed-> ali so nam vzeli?
<speed-> :D
<msev-> nemorm parsat to francosko angleščino
<msev-> :D
<zdobbie> zhat iz vehy razist
<msev-> neki se je snežnik omenjal še je naš :D
<msev-> to mi je glavno
<msev-> :D
<speed-> ja ja meni tudi talajo rasiste tu
<speed-> picka jim materna
<speed-> ovi pa so 10x hujsi
<speed-> ena najprej o taboriscih, svaba nekaj o zidih tudi precej neprimernega
<speed-> jaz pa pravim da so avstijci sktri kak zidi
<speed-> in sem jaz rasist
<speed-> :D
<msev-> boundry follows the middle of the dragonja river
<zdobbie> ne samo da si rasist
<zdobbie> tud prekmürec si
<msev-> zj pa piranski zaliv
<speed-> se pravi josko joras je hrvat?
<speed-> :d
<zdobbie> jo
<speed-> CrazyLemon je se nas?
<zdobbie> mislim, ne
<zdobbie> samo na hrvaskem
<zdobbie> za zdaj!
<slax0r> TRST JE NAS
<speed-> trst je nas!
<napsy_> aja kaka je zdj situacija :D
<napsy_> mamo ze istro?
<zdobbie> #winning, sam zaliv se ni dorecen
<dz0ny> Zmerni bl nas
<dz0ny> Tle pr Snežniku smo dobil mal več zgleda
<msev-> dj nj pove že
<msev-> nemorm čakat
<matjaz> Jorasa smo se znebil!
<slax0r> kaj pa limuna?
<zdobbie> nas
<slax0r> da vidim ce mu posljem eno hrvasko majco
<msev-> zj so se zmenil da je internal waters
<msev-> to ni dobr
<msev-> če prov razumem
<matjaz> internal waters?
<matjaz> the fuck is that?
<slax0r> tista voda ki jo v kad natocis
<speed-> bogi joras
<msev-> enklavo za jorasa
<zdobbie> ambasado tja
<zdobbie> pa bo na slovenskem
<speed-> hehehe
<msev-> dobra
<msev-> :D
<speed-> zdaj pa bo kazni za nazaj fasal
<speed-> :))
<msev-> zdobbieja za predsednika
<speed-> ka je pizdarije delal
<msev-> jebemo mal so dobil našga zaliva
<speed-> kaj so dobili?
<speed-> a ni joras jackpot? :p
<zdobbie> ma s pedolini bojo lahko tam po piranskem patruljiral hrvati
<zdobbie> ke ladja v tisti pas ne pase notri
<slax0r> make slovenia great again
<speed-> torej mamo odprto morje
<zdobbie> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DDfYua4XcAE44mE.jpg:large
<speed-> ja pa ka te jaz zdaj vem
<speed-> kak smo prej meli :D
<zdobbie> niso se dorekl za odprto morje
<zdobbie> ja hrvati cjo met po sredini zaliva
<zdobbie> pac, polovico
<speed-> ja saj ce mene pitas bi bilo posteno tak ne? ;:)
<zdobbie> ne vem
<zdobbie> ocitno ne :>
<speed-> pitaj boga
<slax0r> da nebomo sli se na istro z majcami "ISTRA JE NASA!"
<speed-> pa te isti lidje direkt v italijo
<speed-> po trst
<speed-> :D
<speed-> samo to bi pol prekmurcov prislo z trsami
<speed-> ker bi se pac zmotili :)
<slax0r> dz0ny: zaj pa mam res eno vprasanje :)
<speed-> lol te pa komentarji
<speed-> Vse smo izgubili... še dobro, da hrvatarji arbitraže ne bodo upoštevali, ali se bodo zdaj premislili? :(
<slax0r> mam en deploy proces ki mora v containerju zalaufat en komando vedno ko se izvede, obstaja kaka opcija da sistemskega userja dodas v neko grupo katero potem v dockerju lahko nastavis da lahko izvaja samo dolocene komande? ce dam userja direkt v "docker" grupo mi lahko ugasne vse containerje recimo
<speed-> aja ne to
<speed-> JOŠKO JE NAŠ !! Vse jim damo, samo Joškota ne damo!!!
<slax0r> ali je boljse ce za kaj takega dodam tega userja v eno special sudo grupo ki lahko izvede samo ta ukaz, ali pa skonfiguriram tak da se bo user prek ssh povezal v container in tam izvedel ukaz?
<msev-> zdobbie, dj natančno poslušaj a mamo odprto morje :D
<dz0ny> slax0r: poglej ce lahko onbuild ponucaš
<dz0ny> ko pušneš kontejenr nardiš dockerfile kejr importaš un kot source
<dz0ny> v dockerfile daš pa on build
<dz0ny> in potem zbuildaš nov container in tist pol laufa
<slax0r> container se ne builda ob vsakem deploymentu, oz se nikoli, ni del build procesa
<slax0r> koda se binda v container, tako da mi ni potrebno re-buildat vedno ko deployam
<skyx> slax0r: mogoce kak info vec kaj za eno commando zelis zalavfat?
<speed-> no ka zaj mamo dostop do odprtega morja ali ne?
<slax0r> skyx: custom skripto v containerju ki zazene db migration
<slax0r> speed-: da
<slax0r> z adrio
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> adrio naj dajo hrvatom
<speed-> :))
<speed-> za simbolicen 1 eur
<slax0r> skyx: "docker-compose -f docker-compose.stage.yml exec -T fpm /var/www/html/slaxer migrator:run" ce je nujno lahko tudi z pure docker zalaufam, ni mus z compose
<slax0r> samo dvomim da bo kaj razlike
<skyx> ni mi cist jasno kje je problem :)
<slax0r> skyx: ce hoces to zalaufat moras bit ali root, ali bit v grupi docker
<slax0r> ce si eno ali drugo lahko prosto po poresernu se druge containerje upravljas
<slax0r> kar je malo security risk
<slax0r> glede na to da deployment proces laufa na gitlabu
<msev-> odlično, mamo
<slax0r> in je tam private key shranjen
<skyx> aha hm....
<slax0r> iscem torej nek nacin kako to zalaufat brez da bi bil root ali mel nadzor nad ostalimi containerji
<slax0r> sem tuhtal ze da bi to dal v /opt/migrate.sh in tega userja ki trenutno to zaganja in je v docker grupi dodal v special sudo grupo ki bi lahko zalaufala samo to skripto /opt/migrate.sh
<msev-> so nam dal pas
<zdobbie> kul
<zdobbie> zej loh SUPamo do Grcije
<skyx> slax0r: al pa ce prek API-ja zazenes migration ne nekem ze obtojecem containerju in imas ACL?  ... na hitrco ideja sam nv a je smiselna al ne :D
<msev-> ka se bo pa zj zgodil a bojo hrvati patruljiral tm pa se bomo strelal :D
<slax0r> potem moram napisat API na migratorju :)
<msev-> bojo rekl ne to je naše
<msev-> :D
<zdobbie> se bomo streljal, ja
<zdobbie> z vodnimi pistolami
<skyx> slax0r: jp, mas nek "mocro service" ki ti sam za to skrbi :)
<skyx> micro*
<slax0r> verjetno bo treba kaj takega naredit
<slax0r> ali pa da odprem ssh na containerju in se povezem direkt na container in tam zazenem
<slax0r> pac "odprem"
<slax0r> ne na public, ampak samo na host
<skyx> al pa to ja :D
<msev-> trdinov vrh je hrvaški
<msev-> dobr da sm Å¡u gor Å¡e k je bil slovenski :D
<slax0r> dz0ny: any insight? :)
<dz0ny> slax0r: sej zato pravim lahko nardis artifakt build na masini ki ti sam migracijo pozene
<dz0ny> ko konca tist zavrzes
<dz0ny> ne rabis nobenga doatnega serverja
<dz0ny> al pa userja dodajat
<dz0ny> slax0r: https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/release-phase
<dz0ny> mal to prestudiraj
<dz0ny> https://s3.amazonaws.com/heroku-devcenter-files/article-images/1494371187-release-phase-diagram-3.png
<slax0r> dz0ny: build je v gitlab ci runnerju, migracija pa pozene sql statemente na containerju na mojem serverju, baza ni od zunaj dosegljibva
<slax0r> dosegljiva*
<dz0ny> je pa iz kontejnera rigt?
<dz0ny> ci runner nardi kaj?
<dz0ny> iamge ki ga pušneš nekam?
<slax0r> ne, samo kodo pusha na server in zazene to skripto, nic drugega
<slax0r> na serverju pa laufajo trije docker containerji
<slax0r> db container
<slax0r> nginx container
<slax0r> in php-fpm container
<slax0r> in iz php-fpm containerja se mora ta skripta zagnat, ki updejta strukturo baze z migracijami
<slax0r> vse se nahaja izven containerjev in je samo bindano v containerje
<skyx> se db dej izven containerja :)
<slax0r> db fajli ja
<slax0r> sam proces laufa pa samo v containerju
<slax0r> dz0ny: ne vem, skoraj vsi resursi ki sem jih prebiral so priporocali da se koda in vse ostalo binda v containerje in da niso del containerja in da je konstantno re-buildanje containerja nepotrebno
<slax0r> kar se po eni strani strinjam, saj nic v containerju ne spreminjam
<dz0ny> jp, sam moraš nekak pognat
<dz0ny> v varnem okolju
<dz0ny> jst vem kako to heroku rešuje
<dz0ny> pa je zakon
<slax0r> migracije?
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> sej to ni nov kontejner
<dz0ny> sam začani ki ma namen sam to pognat
<dz0ny> če to faila pol sploh ne sme štartat nove kode
<slax0r> ja, samo potem se bo struktura posodobila samo v zacasnem
<speed-> pubeci 2/3 piranskega zaliva mamo, dostop do odprtega morja pa se joskoja smo stran dali
<dz0ny> nope
<speed-> ka pravite na ton, cista zmaga? :D
<speed-> aja prekmurje republika je se malo vecja postala :)
<skyx> speed-: z joskom bomo mel se velik problemov ...
<dz0ny> pa notranjska republika
<msev-> top
<msev-> edin dolenjska republika je zgubla
<speed-> eh neko bedno vojasnico
<speed-> naj to samo majo ovi
<speed-> samo strosek
<speed-> :D
<msev-> haha zj bivša ne bo mogla z novmu tipom na trdinov vrh :D
<slax0r> dz0ny: a mislis da bi v build procesu zalaufal migracije, ce je vse ok, pusham kodo na server, in tam se enkrat pozenem?
<speed-> kak nebo mogla
<msev-> sam z mano je loh Å¡la :D
<speed-> lahko gre samo nuca pasos :D
<msev-> jap hahaah
<slax0r> torej migracije na nek zacasen container
<dz0ny> ne v build
<slax0r> v build procesu
<dz0ny> tako ja
<slax0r> ja, samo to se vedno ne odpravi tezave ki jo mam :)
<dz0ny> odpravi
<slax0r> zagnat to enkrat ko je vse rsyncano na server
<dz0ny> ja kako pa zdej to počneš?
<slax0r> tako da se povezem na server pa z root zazenem docker-compose exec yadda yadda
<slax0r> \o/
<msev-> čist preveč on topic govorite :D
<dz0ny> mogoče bi pa portainer/portainer ponucal?
<dz0ny> mah sam to ne razume docker compose
<dz0ny> v portanerju mas lahko grupe projektov k sovedne sam dolocenim userjem
<slax0r> to je samo frontend ali?
<dz0ny> manager tko da lahko vec userjev upravlja docker, pa da lahko vidjo samo svoje resurse
<dz0ny> think cpanel za docker
<slax0r> se da potem avtomatizirat kaj?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> mas rest api
<slax0r> ker ce moram kliknit ali vpisat komando mi je vseeno :D
<dz0ny> pa ko pusneš lahko kličeš prek curl magar :D
<slax0r> pozabil bom eno in drugo ^^
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> viš ce bi bil na heroku bi mel ta vpršanja že rešena :D
<slax0r> maybe ^^
<dz0ny> al pa dokku ce rabiš byowd
<slax0r> hm, bom mao pogledal eno in drugo
<slax0r> btw, a je mozno da mi komunikacija met kontejnerji "pozre" ~100ms na request?
<skyx> slax0r: na Macu je mozno :>
<slax0r> fuj?
<slax0r> nisem se debugal tako podrobno, samo koda se izvede v 10-12ms celoten request pa traja tam 100-120ms
<slax0r> brez DL
<slax0r> pa dns, pa connect
<slax0r> samo waiting
<dz0ny> ful priporocam da prestudiras heroku dokumentacijo k majo vse rešenu tud če sam psotavljaš stvari
<slax0r> but..then I've gots to like....read
<slax0r> :P
<skyx> :D
<dz0ny> lohk audobook nardiš :D
<dz0ny> audiobook
<dz0ny> pa maš pol za poslušat k furaš bike
<slax0r> jaz poslusam samo eno na bajku
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6120QOlsfU
<jabuk> Darude - Sandstorm - YouTube
<slax0r> \o/
<jabuk> WATCH NEW DARUDE VIDEO "BEAUTIFUL ALIEN" ▶ http://youtu.be/fUy2lKEfWr8 http://darude.com, http://facebook.com/darude, http://twitter.com/darudevil, http://tw...
<idioterna> darude kdo je ze to
<idioterna> aaa, sandstorm
<idioterna> tole
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uizNcQcpK-8
<jabuk> Sandstorm - Akkordeonquintett der AO-München e.V. - YouTube
<jabuk> "Sandstorm" wird gespielt vom Akkordeonquintett der Akkordeonorchester München e.V. Das Technostück wurde im Jahr 1999 vom finnischen DJ Darude veröffentlich...
<idioterna> js na biciklu nikol nc ne poslusam, je prenevarno
<slax0r> saj jaz tudi ne
<slax0r> je vseeno fajn slisat ko se ti kdo odzadaj pripelje
<slax0r> pa ne ves ce bos mogel po hitrem postopku v jarek
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/fiber-javor
<dz0ny> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=System76-Pop-OS-Announce
<jabuk> System76 Announces Pop!_OS Linux Distribution, To Be Shipped On Their Future PCs - Phoronix
<dz0ny> Another gnome :)
<metalcamp> https://vimeo.com/61044807
<jabuk> Postgres The Bits You Haven't Found, Heroku's Peter van Hardenberg at Waza 2013 on Vimeo
<jabuk> Heroku's data wrangler Peter van Hardenberg (aka PVH) took to the Waza stage to present on "Postgres: The Bits You Haven't Found."For more…
<metalcamp> dat db
<metalcamp> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2239.99, low: 2200.00, high: 2270.00, bid: 2237.30, ask: 2239.99
<speed-> ka zaj to ni se nihce wikija editiral od hrvaske :D
<speed-> dok na zapadu s Italijom ima morsku granicu
<CrazyLemon> najbl sm vesel za jorasa
<CrazyLemon> sam še da janšo preselijo tam
<Matthai> hoj, a zna kdo priporočiti kakšen kvaliteten parental control app za Androida?
<skyx> ja vzemi mu telefon in mu daj nokio 3310 :)
<CrazyLemon> parental control v smislu da mu omejiš št ur na telefonu? ali da ga trackaš ko dila travo?
<CrazyLemon> kako prek livestreamerja playaš določen video na twitchu?
<CrazyLemon> ali je to mogoče sam za dejanski _live stream_
<Matthai> ja,recimo da bi omejil koliko časa lahko igra igrice in kdaj
<Matthai> zaenkrat imam nameščen AFWall+ (pod geslom) pa AppLock, da ne more settingsov spreminjat in iti v Play Store
<Matthai> se pravi ne more sam maneščad ali odstranjevat appsov, pa apsi po defaultu ne dobijo dostopa do neta
<Matthai> pa AdAway je gor, pa Signal, Silence in Linphone
<Matthai> to jenekako osnova
<CrazyLemon> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.screentime.rc
<jabuk> Screen Time Parental Control – Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<jabuk> Omogoča starši upravljati čas, njihovi otroci preživijo na svojih tablet in telefoni
<Matthai> ja, to sem videl, ampak tega je na tone, zanima me, če ima kdo praktične izkušnje s tem
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DDfy8PVWAAA9dPd.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> priceless
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: clovk je bogi zdej
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ma on je vedno bil bogi :D
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kaj je on mislu..sj mu je hiša na levem bregu dragonje..da bo meja šla levo od dragonje? thats just silly
#ubuntu-si 2017-06-30
<slax0r> jutro
<dz0ny> 🇸🇮
<dz0ny> meh >	/nick dz0ny🇸🇮: Erroneous Nickname
<dz0ny> i wonder how many irc clients i would crash
<b4d> zz
<metalcamp_> jutro
<msev-> jutro
<msev-> lol mu bo ka pa tamal od matthaija gleda na fonu da mu hoče vse zablokirat :D
<zdobbie> viruse pise
<zdobbie> pa SOVA serverje heka
<zdobbie> jabolko pa drevesa pa take
<msev-> smart kid then :D
<speed-> ja bo mali njemu zblokiral
<speed-> pa dal 1uro neta na dan
<speed-> :D
<msev-> mi o volku :D
<speed-> hehe
<slax0r> pa volkodlak iz sume
<dz0ny> all 🃏
<speed-> juheeeeeej
<speed-> party on !
<speed-> doppelgehalt je prisel :p
<slax0r> aww yiss
<jabuk> https://i.redd.it/dzn7e9nntm6z.jpg
<slax0r> miljoni so na banki
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> dobesedno
<slax0r> samo zal ne na mojem racunu
<speed-> ja glavno ka so na banki
<speed-> nema veze!
<slax0r> tocno tako
<slax0r> tan so
<speed-> jah zaj se samo urlaub treba
<speed-> pa je to to :)
<slax0r> tudi to nekdo ma
<slax0r> pa ceglih ne jaz
<speed-> hehehhe
<speed-> tam konec avgusta si mislim vzet 2 tedna...
<speed-> prej tak nebom mogel
<speed-> ker majo drugi
<speed-> pa jih morem "nadomescat"
<dz0ny> tehnično niso na banki :)
<slax0r> pustimo malenkosti :)
<idioterna> slax0r: a kredit si dobu
<idioterna> hitr u bitkojne, zdej bo vsak cas padlo :)
<slax0r> idioterna: ne ne, placo :)
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2203.48, low: 2190.66, high: 2267.27, bid: 2195.00, ask: 2203.48
<CrazyLemon> soon
<dz0ny> .yt glory bastile
<jabuk> Bastille - Glory https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxJCMOMx550
<dz0ny> nope
<CrazyLemon> why not
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/zavetisce/videos/1475348785841598/
<jabuk> Uboga nasa Pepsi 😀. - Zavetišče Horjul
<jabuk> Uboga nasa Pepsi 😀.
<napsy_> kjuuuut
<CrazyLemon> WTF
<CrazyLemon> eno letalo melo nizek prelet
<CrazyLemon> ful nizek
<CrazyLemon> a to pomeni da se hrvati resnično ne strinjajo z arbitražo?!
<msev-> haha
<zdobbie> al je su pa ksn nas pilatus morje zmert
<msev-> al pa so naši že Nato aktiviral zarad njih :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sej se je slišal kot pilatus
<CrazyLemon> ampak je bil tam na 400m max
<msev-> toj uredu
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> pilatus je bil ja
<dz0ny> jp they are cocky a bit lately
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<dz0ny> do nov server?
<dz0ny> yes no?
<slax0r> http://sprunge.us/LULD?javascript
<slax0r> .......
<dz0ny> to je pa pre jquery :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny yes we need one, but no motivation for it :D
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e posebej ko pomislim ker mess bi bil z bazo
<slax0r> dz0ny: to je pre common sense
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: why?
<CrazyLemon> ker je utf8(win-1250) encoding not
<jabuk> http://cf.chucklesnetwork.agj.co/items/5/5/9/6/0/one-does-not-simply-declare-victory-but-i-just-did.jpg
<CrazyLemon> smth like that
<dz0ny> to bom jst convertu no worries
<dz0ny> nekejr sm vidu en tool k ti to nardo on the fly iz ene baze v drugo
<slax0r> kje je zdobbie da bi vidu da se tut v "true language-ih" da sranje napisat
<CrazyLemon> zbežal je ko je vidu da je pilatus na nebu
<dz0ny> https://github.com/dz0ny/gnome-emoji-picker
<jabuk> GitHub - dz0ny/gnome-emoji-picker
<jabuk> Contribute to gnome-emoji-picker development by creating an account on GitHub.
<CrazyLemon> i dont understand this
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> you are too old
<speed-> CrazyLemon cestitam
<speed-> da si se vedno nas
<speed-> :D
<speed-> smo te vceraj ze odpisali
<CrazyLemon> speed- ma js bi raje bil na drugi strani
<CrazyLemon> ker to pomeni da ne bi bilo gužve pri nas :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a pr taljanih
<dz0ny> izdajalc :D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> to praviš samo zato ker ne veš kakšna katastrofa je poleti :D
<speed-> eh pa italjani so vecji fukici kak hrvati ali ka
<dz0ny> jah ce se porocis v kako mafijsko familijo
<speed-> a niso to vse :)
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/novice/slovenija/hrvaski-ribici-se-bojijo-slovenskega-zapora-444295
<jabuk> Hrvaški ribiči se bojijo slovenskega zapora - siol.net
<jabuk> Ker naj bi slovenska policija že poostrila nadzor na novi morski meji v Piranskem zalivu, se hrvaški ribiči bojijo kazni, ki jih bi bili lahko deležni...
<CrazyLemon> lol..za tretjino.. ker se je hrvaške morje za tretjino zmanjšalo :)
<speed-> ja
<speed-> fakin parovnezi
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DDiyEqGXUAEv-wW.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DDiyEqHWAAEsU0n.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DDiyEqIXcAAR-a1.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> so awesome :D
<speed-> haha
<speed-> dobre
<Matthai> Evo, malo branja: https://pravokator.si/index.php/2017/06/30/raspberrypi-kot-wi-fi-dostopna-tocka/
<msev-> najs
<msev-> a pol mi ti Matthai loh pomagaš router skonfigurirat da bom od zunaj lahko dostopal do orange pija pa te fore :D
<msev-> pa te certifikate pa to pa bo https :D
<Matthai> ja
<Matthai> mislim od zunaj pomeni iz interneta?
<CrazyLemon> od zunaj = terasa
<Matthai> ja, postaviš Wifi
<Matthai> oziroma ga povežeš na obstoječe omrežje preko kabla, pa daš gor web
<Matthai> edino pri https bo proble, ker bodo samopodpisani certi
<msev-> iz 3g :D
<msev-> pač iz mobitela da pridem na orange pi
<msev-> :D
<speed-> letsencrypt ?
<CrazyLemon> lets not!
<CrazyLemon> </nsa>
<speed-> pfff
<speed-> NSA
<slax0r> encryption is overrated
<speed-> tako
<speed-> ce si v paniki
<speed-> se odklopi
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> so drugs again ?
<CrazyLemon> mumilarji
<slax0r> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2017/06/29/he-thought-a-book-would-stop-a-bullet-and-make-him-a-youtube-star-now-hes-dead/
<jabuk> He thought a book would stop a bullet and make him a YouTube star. Now he’s dead. - The Washington Post
<jabuk> He got his girlfriend to pull the trigger.
<slax0r> saj razumem da si idiot pa gres kaj takega delat
<slax0r> da si pa tak idiot da gres z .50cal to delat...
<CrazyLemon> stupid pedro
<slax0r> baje da bi naj celo njuna 3 letna hcerka gledala...
<idioterna> why is that bad
<idioterna> mogoce bo pa zdej sla fiziko studirat
<slax0r> maybe
<msev-> letsencryptyes
<slax0r> letsnot
<idioterna> no u
<msev-> a gledat kj macgyverja tanovga .D
<msev-> :D
<speed-> msev- ne mi smo starega gledali
<CrazyLemon> gledajo otroci..in so fcking annoying
<speed-> ta je zate
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> celo jutro sam macgyver pa bones
<CrazyLemon> stupid kids
<speed-> ven jih nateraj
<msev-> js sm tut original gledal
<CrazyLemon> ma ne pomaga
<msev-> je bil ful bolši
<msev-> sam dobr za cajt preganjat je tut to ok
<CrazyLemon> za cajt preganjat maš pr0n
<msev-> nemorm eno uro to gledat no :D
<CrazyLemon> 2min is more than enough eh?
<CrazyLemon> odidem v prekleto gužvo
<CrazyLemon> prekleta arbitraža!
<msev-> CrazyLemon, jap
<msev-> :D
<msev-> ka pa za une ljudi k so se včeraj veselil da so v sloveniji
<msev-> in morjo čez nek mejni prehod hodt skoz
<msev-> sj ni nč drugač
<msev-> sam bl jezni bojo zj
<msev-> :D
<slax0r> .vreme murska sobota
<jabuk> ARSO: Murska Sobota (188m): 26.6°C @30.06.2017 11:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 34% jugozahodnik 6.25 m/s (22.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:06:22, Kulminacija: 13:00:10, Sončni zahod: 20:53:58
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 47min 36s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> bicikl vreme
<speed-> doma si baraba?
<speed-> :D
<speed-> jebemo pa take hobi sluzbe
<speed-> jaz pa bom danes opet prisel ob 10-11 komaj...
<msev-> a bo cici mici speed-
<speed-> a wat
<Matthai> msev-, postavi si VPN
<Matthai> RPi vključiš v VPN, preko 3G se povežeš v VPN, naprej je pa jasno
<msev-> speed-, https://www.google.si/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjFj5GbwOXUAhViMZoKHfQBAgMQyCkIKDAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DQluF7UUy1Ws&usg=AFQjCNGUyotWaTFBtZ3TjpxOkchNbmnN9w
<msev-> lol ker url
<slax0r> speed-: ja
<slax0r> Matthai: kaj ti bo vpn?
<speed-> msev- ah nevem, bomo vidli koliko alkohola bo :p
<speed-> slax0r U SUK
<slax0r> speed-: :*
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aazrPfmUUcY
<jabuk> Best Classic Rock Songs | Top 30 Greatest Classic Rock Songs - YouTube
<jabuk> Best Classic Rock Songs | Top 30 Greatest Classic Rock Songs ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------...
<Matthai> slax0r, mašina je vedno dostopa preko varnega kanala
<Matthai> ne glede na to, da je za NAT-om
<slax0r> ne me basat...res?
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> samo kaj ti bo oz. kaj bo speed-u vpn?
<slax0r> to da mora nonstop dam viset pa delat ni posledica pomanjkanja vpna
<slax0r> ampak pomanjkanja slame v glavah managementa
<msev-> speed-, mislm da me bosta vidva s slax0rjem enkrat mogla na vašo žurko povabt
<msev-> :D
<msev-> to more bit odlom glede na besedičenje tukaj :D
<msev-> se že veselim :D
<slax0r> ne delama mi2 na isti firmi
<slax0r> si nor malo
<slax0r> ce bi vkup delala
<slax0r> avstrijci nebi folgli piva delt
<slax0r> delat*
<msev-> haha
<msev-> top žur
<msev-> ne pa teli moji kolegi
<msev-> kr spat hodjo po službi
<msev-> ni jim jasn
<slax0r> ti si se mlad
<slax0r> jaz bi tudi sel po sluzbi spat
<slax0r> pa se moram pelat uro pa pol
<slax0r> ko sem pa doma pa za mulci laufat
<msev-> ti si tak car k moj bratranc slax0r
<msev-> je star 39 let pa še vedno hod z mano žurat :D
<msev-> žena pa lepo pazi otroke :D
<msev-> top
<idioterna> retarded really
<slax0r> kje pa pise da jaz hodim zurat?
<idioterna> pa se z nekimi late bloomerji
<slax0r> ni meni it v nek klub kjer je muzika tako naglas da niti sam sebe ne slisis... kak se naj sploh z kom pogovarjam/
<slax0r> ?
<idioterna> svincnik pa papir v roke pa resevat naloge
<idioterna> kaj ces drugega v takem
<msev-> sj ne rečem da gremo v klub
<msev-> :D
<msev-> vidva mata kr ene predstave vnaprej
<msev-> nism js več tak clubber pa to
<msev-> tko k vidva pravta v kšn tak barček da se da pogovarjat
<slax0r> kam pa potem gres zurat? v knjiznico verjetno ne
<msev-> k je dobr ambient :D
<slax0r> fuck yea
<slax0r> za konec dneva pa se en huge merge conflict
<slax0r> eh...v ponedeljek je tudi dan
<napsy_> https://www.reddit.com/r/RoastMe/
<jabuk> the thicker the skin, the better the roast
<jabuk> reddit: the front page of the internet
<napsy_> lols
<zdobbie> inc
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> ne no
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: a si še naš???
<upd> banna
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: !
<idioterna> upd: banana?
<idioterna> al banananas al kaj je ze un sadje k ga u fukusimi prdelujejo
<upd> čoko banana
<upd> ful dobre
<upd> uscal se je
<upd> pa položnico sem pozabil plačat kaj pa sedaj
<idioterna> ja nc, za kazen se je uscal k nisi placu
<upd> resno a pošljejo drugo
<idioterna> kdo?
<idioterna> vecina poslje opomin, ja
<upd> ok ql
<upd> ja zavarovalnica triglav
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> a za dopolnilno zdravstveno zavarovanje?
<upd> ne avtomobilsko zavarovanje
<idioterna> no idea
<idioterna> nimam avta :)
<upd> lame
<idioterna> no it's awesome
<idioterna> pa a nisi ti itak na vrh hriba doma
<idioterna> kamrkol gres je nizdol
<upd> eo zapiha pa elektrika gre, ne nisem v dolini sem samo malo več n.v. ko v lj
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> pa sej mas valda ups
<idioterna> ej enga prekmurca rabm za kratek prevod
<idioterna> slax0r, speed- ?
<idioterna> sasa84_: ?
<idioterna> aja ne
<idioterna> sasos90_:
<idioterna> sem mislu
<sasa84_> idioterna: elow!
<idioterna> zivjo sasa84_
<idioterna> kako
<idioterna> si sla kej s kolesom
<idioterna> jsm su, zdej k mam hitr net bo tut hitr gor
<idioterna> cez ksno urco bo video zgleda
<idioterna> metalcamp: ?
<idioterna> nobenga ni zgleda
<idioterna> smola
<sasa84_> ej nč... tko slabo vreme
<sasa84_> zdej spet ščije
<sasa84_> idioterna: mal posnetk radia gaga poslušam :)
<idioterna> aha jsm pa lihkar su
<idioterna> sm se suh prsu domov
<idioterna> ceprov so mi polcaji cesto zaprl
<idioterna> pa sm mogu ovink nardit
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ nikoli nism bil vaš!
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: jaz sem "giljemu" pisala, da joškota damo, limuna pa ne
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ pfft :(
<sasa84_> zdobbie: !!!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLiSO5AKwk0
<jabuk> Klemen Slakonja as Angela Merkel - Ruf mich Angela Official Trailer - YouTube
<jabuk> Komm, komm, komming soon...July 3rd... Trailer by: Erik Pleško
<zdobbie> hai
<zdobbie> Johannes Wickson je ze zunej?
<CrazyLemon> sure
<zdobbie> Part Zwei?
<skyx> eh ta dez :(
<sasa84_> :(
 * sasa84_ se ne more s kolesom vozt pol :\
<skyx> Umetno igrisce lucija..poplavljena cesta. Pazite
<skyx> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1433053886741016&set=gm.1445055372214425&type=3&theater
<jabuk> Melany Markežič - Umetno igrisce lucija..poplavljena... | Facebook
<jabuk> Umetno igrisce lucija..poplavljena cesta. Pazite
<zdobbie> ja pejte dol pomest!
<idioterna> evo sasa84_
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Z3i23frQmc
<jabuk> Javor - YouTube
<jabuk> 53:18 police roadblock
<idioterna> tkole sm su lihkar
<sasa84_> idioterna: bremze Å¡kripajo!
<idioterna> sasa84_: ja sm kupu ta hude
<idioterna> + bols primejo
<idioterna> + dl zdrzijo
<idioterna> - skripajo k pujs k gre na koline
<sasa84_> :)))
<CrazyLemon> copper grease pa podmaz!
<idioterna> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/tragedija-v-sostrem-oseba-umrla-nasilne-smrti.html
<jabuk> 24ur.com - Tragedija v Sostrem: oseba umrla nasilne smrti
<jabuk> Ljubljanski policisti so bili nekaj po 16. uri obveščeni o dogodku v Sostrem, v katerem je umrla ena oseba. Po prvih ugotovitvah policije, je šlo za nasilno smrt, ena oseba je pridržana. Na kraj dogodka so napoteni kriminalisti, preiskovalni sodni...
<idioterna> to je blo to zgleda
<idioterna> zdej veste kok so nevarni bicikli
<idioterna> sam mim sm se pelu
<CrazyLemon> [20:12:03] <idioterna>: aha jsm pa lihkar su
<CrazyLemon> [21:37:21] <+jabuk>: Ljubljanski policisti so bili nekaj po 16. uri obveščeni o dogodku v Sostrem,
<CrazyLemon> why u lie
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> da vidm kdaj sm krenu
<idioterna> aha 17:55
<idioterna> se prav je tok nevarn da sm mel sam u garazi bicikl
<idioterna> pa je kr umru
<idioterna> no, rip
<matjaz> YAASSSS
<matjaz> DELA!
<CrazyLemon> irc?
<CrazyLemon> of course
<matjaz> mah, neki sem se igral: da mi iz navadnih .mkv fajlov dela HLS LIVE streame
<matjaz> and it actually works!
<idioterna> js mam pa firstworldproblems
<idioterna> and nobody cares.
<matjaz> what problem?
<idioterna> hitr internet sm dubu, zdej pa uploadam video na youtube u 10 minutah
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/v-iranu-vroce-kot-se-nikoli-s-54-c-ogrozen-tudi-svetovni-rekord/426432
<idioterna> pol mi pa se skor eno uro "processing"
<jabuk> V Iranu vroče kot še nikoli –s 54 °C ogrožen tudi svetovni rekord :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> V iranskem mestu Ahvaz so v četrtek popoldne izmerili najvišjo temperaturo v zgodovini države in se s tem zelo približali svetovnemu rekordu najvišje izmerjene temperature na svetu.
<idioterna> prej ni blo tega, k je 5 ur uploadal.
<CrazyLemon> idioterna is it 4k?!
<idioterna> ne
<matjaz> https://imgur.com/Jn89cQM
<matjaz> haha
<jabuk> What is this, ametuer hour? - GIF on Imgur
<idioterna> ne upam si snemat 4k
<jabuk> Post with 2705 votes and 3136403 views. Tagged with funny, hold my beer; Shared by SlimJones123. What is this, ametuer hour?
<CrazyLemon> meh..like peasant uploadaš fhd
<CrazyLemon> +a
<speed-> http://explosm.net/comics/4648/
<jabuk> Cyanide & Happiness (Explosm.net)
#ubuntu-si 2017-07-01
<CrazyLemon> zdaj sm govoru z avstralko k hoče it v motovun pa pravi da ji ni do tega da čaka v gužvi :D
<CrazyLemon> gužva pa v obe smeri
<zdobbie> take a helicopter?
<zdobbie> a "choppa"
<CrazyLemon> https://www.24sata.hr/news/jorasu-smo-donijeli-hrvatski-dres-vracajte-ga-ne-zelim-to-530651
<jabuk> Jorasu smo donijeli hrvatski dres: 'Vraćajte ga, ne želim to!' | 24sata
<jabuk> BEZ PROMJENE: Dan nakon odluke o arbitraži u Sloveniji se ništa nije promijenilo. Ljudi smatraju da će tako i ostati. Jošku smo htjeli pokloniti personalizirani dres
<CrazyLemon> so awesome :D
<CrazyLemon> preklet exodus mi ne dela!
<zdobbie> it ... exodused
<dz0ny> quasar pls
<zdobbie> .yt ∆ breezeblocks
<jabuk> alt-J (∆) Breezeblocks https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVeMiVU77wo
<metalcamp> msev-: here?
<zdobbie> oh lordy
<metalcamp> shit's gonna hit the fan
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny povej mi kje je seznam serij iz trakta, ki jih Å¡e nisi gledal v quasarju?
<CrazyLemon> my new shows? nope not there..empty
<dz0ny> tvshows > trakt> unwatched
<dz0ny> pejd v repo od plugina pa namest tist doatek
<CrazyLemon> ni sploh 'unwatched'
<dz0ny> palogini v trakt
<CrazyLemon> already authorized it
<zdobbie> what is this omni-piracy
<CrazyLemon> trakt is not piracy!
<zdobbie> .yt you are a pirate
<jabuk> You Are a Pirate! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMhfbLRoGEw
<CrazyLemon> https://goo.gl/Sd8Raz
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<CrazyLemon> to je vse kar vidim
<CrazyLemon> v quasar > tv shows > trakt
<CrazyLemon> meh.. sm zbrisal sliko
<CrazyLemon> http://imgur.com/a/xvSLv evo
<speed-> yarr harr
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: si prijavljen v trakt?
<dz0ny> prek quasarja?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja..če sm ga overil
<CrazyLemon> 2x
<CrazyLemon> in pod 'collection' je tisto kar mam pod collection na traktu
<CrazyLemon> sam tega 'unwatched' pa ni!
<dz0ny> jst vidim Collection > unwatched shows
<CrazyLemon> not me :(
<dz0ny> kaj pa calendar > my shows?
<CrazyLemon> nope..to pokaže sam kar sledi
<CrazyLemon> zdaj veš zakaj pravim da sux
<speed-> to mas ti trial verzijo :D
<CrazyLemon> mhm :D
<CrazyLemon> tale quasar je fucking obup
<CrazyLemon> naredim reinstall
<CrazyLemon> in zdaj teži 'download path not set'
<CrazyLemon> čeprav je set!
<CrazyLemon> its a fucking usb stick!
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K42cbitdm4w
<jabuk> Emperor X - Canada Day (Nervous Energies session) - YouTube
<jabuk> Emperor X performed 4 Nervous Energies sessions in a vacant parking lot in Birmingham, Alabama. You can pick up his amazing new record at: http://www.bar-non...
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> sasa84_: dons pa ni kisu vreme!
<sasa84_> idioterna: sam morm it pa ob 18h na žur, k ma kolegica 50
<sasa84_> :\
<idioterna> ja pejt s kolesom ane
<idioterna> pa gajbo na balanco
<sasa84_> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> kolegica ima 50 let? why are you hanging out with old people?!?!
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: nabiram modrosti... ti bi tud lahko imel družbo +10 a veš :P
<sasa84_> zdobbie: wacaaaaaaaaap
<sasa84_> jou jou
<sasa84_> \o/
<sasa84_> nč...šibam ;)
<sasa84_> zbogom!
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZC_anEzaBVs
<jabuk> Kraftwerk - Tour De France - Prologue + Tour De France Étape 1+2+3 + Chrono HD - YouTube
<jabuk> Tour De France Soundtracks [2003]
<zdobbie> Letsgoletsgo
<zdobbie> pau je
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a je pršu do cilja?!
<zdobbie> ja
<CrazyLemon> good
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/LottoJumbo_road/status/881189067005853696
<jabuk> LottoNLJumbo Cycling on Twitter: "https://t.co/Z1QOVONyPg"
<CrazyLemon> koliko pa zaostaja?
<zdobbie> ne vem
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa veš?!!?
<CrazyLemon>  65. P. ROGLIČ        SLO         0:52
<CrazyLemon> 52'
<metalcamp> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2137.85, low: 2130.24, high: 2226.00, bid: 2137.85, ask: 2139.35
<CrazyLemon> https://boom.tv/w?v=rlbteO7hWTPF2
<jabuk> BOOM.TV - PLAYERUNKNOWN'S BATTLEGROUNDS - bigfrytv
<jabuk> BOOM.TV - Boom Game Videos
<zdobbie> jah, boti :>
<CrazyLemon> hmm.. might be :D
#ubuntu-si 2017-07-02
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 5.km  J od MISLINJE @02/07/2017 02:35:24  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.4+N,+15.18+E
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qU_dn6GqaeM
<jabuk> Man caught secretly being a fan - YouTube
<jabuk> That beer ain't going to give back your manliness. SONG NAME: "Bam Bam (Bam)" by Snollebollekes LINK: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TEuJhFZwb4
<zdobbie> Babno Polje represents ... weakly https://i.redd.it/t7enkdlvsz6z.png
<zdobbie> poorly*
<CrazyLemon> weakly  he said..and meant weekly
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<dz0ny> well daily now https://twitter.com/ZidanDejan/status/880816025150914560
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2129.99, low: 2076.00, high: 2200.00, bid: 2128.43, ask: 2129.99
<CrazyLemon> any day now
<idioterna> https://www.bitmex.com/app/trade/XTZZ17
<jabuk> ▲ 0.000400 (XTZZ17) Trade - BitMEX
<jabuk> BitMEX is the world's most advanced Bitcoin derivatives exchange and API. Trade Bitcoin & Alts with up to 100x leverage with only Bitcoin as collateral.
<CrazyLemon> and xtzz17 is what?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: I would guess a smartcontract :)
<idioterna> tezos futures so to
<idioterna> https://www.tezos.com/
<jabuk> Tezos Crowdfunding
<idioterna> v enem dnevu so 27k btc pa 110k eth nabral
<sasa84> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> go go go
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/itfworldcup2020/videos/449736752091555/
<jabuk> It’s official. It’s here. The new promo... - ITF World Cup Koper 2020
<jabuk> It’s official. It’s here. The new promo spot for ITF World Cup Koper 2020. Share it and show us your support. We hope to see you in Koper!!!
<CrazyLemon> dear lord ker promo
<dz0ny> https://youtu.be/qEInymLTgOI
<jabuk> YouTube
<CrazyLemon> heavy breathing alert!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj maš to? vibe?
<CrazyLemon> virb*
<CrazyLemon>  ne
<CrazyLemon> ah..sj je virb nvm me
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/brave
<zdobbie> kaj je tu pogumnega?
<upd> dej slikal s sredine ceste?!
<idioterna> otroc so gledal "brave" vmes k sm su na javor
<CrazyLemon> lets all pray to the hardware gods da mi jutri dostavijo ohišje pa ram..amen
<zdobbie> pray rejected on procedural grounds
<sasa84> a vi ste mel sonce?
<sasa84> lol zdobbie :D
<idioterna> vse smo mel razn snega
<sasa84> oblačno pa dež... zdej pa pol ure sonce, glih da ne morm it na bicikl
<idioterna> ma valda lahko
<idioterna> o pumpe po cike vsaj
<idioterna> do
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie FU
<zdobbie> yet no casing for oyu
<zdobbie> you
<CrazyLemon> FU
<CrazyLemon> i hope that all your tests fail
<zdobbie> like, *all* my test _cases_ ?
<zdobbie> harsh
<idioterna> na https://bou.si/pic/batch/javor sm dodal se mal
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/ChrisLAS/status/881578927864430592
<jabuk> Chris Fisher on Twitter: "Firmware updates via #Gnome Software end the need to boot into DOS/Windows. Is #Dell the only vendor doing this? This sets a new bar. https://t.co/U0e268ztU8"
<CrazyLemon> it is!
<msev-> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/wormhole-fast-secure-way-send-files-users-cli?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG%21+Ubuntu%21%29
<jabuk> Wormhole is a Fast, Secure Way to Send Files to Other Users Through the CLI - OMG! Ubuntu!
<jabuk> Next time you a file you want to send to a friend but don't fancy the hassle of using Dropbox, try Wormhole. It's a fast, free and secure way to send files
<dz0ny> https://youtu.be/gqZfkCQ-0x8
<jabuk> Telebačnik spust - YouTube
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: amazfit ne vibe
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny amazfit ma tak overlay podatkov?
<dz0ny> uvozis v gopro
<CrazyLemon> ah
<idioterna> to morm js neki sprogramirat
<idioterna> da bom mel konkurencno :)
<msev-> tole je zakon dz0ny
<msev-> a to lahko pač samo z gpx-om pa mp4-om nardiš?
<msev-> a je kšn specifičn identifier da aplikacija ugotovi da je bil video posnet na gopro
<CrazyLemon> kr fajn tracki..tole je bike park material.. sam mal več zavojev pa mal daljše proge pa je to to :D
<dz0ny> pa tole so sam 2 od ene 20 poti
<CrazyLemon> i'm lil jelly :D
<CrazyLemon> ln
<dz0ny> no na tole sm najbolj ponosen http://imgur.com/n4KioDh
<dz0ny> pa še ena za lahko noč http://imgur.com/3W6w858
<msev-> dz0ny, kko pol nardiš to :D
<dz0ny> debata za drugic
<msev-> okedoke :D lahko noč!
<idioterna> kko 206W
<idioterna> a ste tok lahki vi al kaj
#ubuntu-si 2018-06-25
<zdobbie> hva zj
<zdobbie> delat
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> red sparrow... kr ok movie
<idioterna> kaj je ze to
<idioterna> una igralka?
<CrazyLemon> kaj je ze kaj
<idioterna> film
<idioterna> ene reklame se spomnem k mi jo je youtube pushal ze kr nazaj
<CrazyLemon> jennifer lawrence je notri.. če si mislu na njo
<idioterna> aha ja
<idioterna> to je pisal pod njo v reklami
<zdobbie> Starring JENNIFER LAWRENCE
<zdobbie> "aha ja"
<CrazyLemon> https://gchq.github.io/CyberChef
<jabuk> CyberChef
<jabuk> The Cyber Swiss Army Knife - a web app for encryption, encoding, compression and data analysis
<Matthai> hoj, a morda kdo ve za kakšen preprost software, s katerim bi lahko narisal premico (na Linuxu)
<Matthai> pač, podam formulo, on izriše linearno krivuljo
<idioterna> xfig
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> xfig je bl za na roke risat
<idioterna> kgraph
<idioterna> kmplot pardon
<Matthai> jup, sem našel... tnx
<Matthai> za pojutrišnjem programiram pH meter, za Šolo eksperimentalne kemije :-)
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> jsm tut froce mal masiral
<idioterna> pa jima je ful nice
#ubuntu-si 2018-06-26
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie> pozdrav
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26PfAzChwSA djte mi mal ogledov ustvart haha :D
<jabuk> Matkov Å¡kaf ice axe climbing - YouTube
<jabuk> Climbing with ice axes and crampons inside of Matkov škaf in the start of June 2018 with fellow climbers Ota Černe and Mijo Kovačič who also kindly provided ...
<zdobbie> PROVIDED WHAT
<slax0r> 3 dots
<slax0r> it says right there
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7ZHLppS5_w
<jabuk> Breaking Bad - "A Man Provides" speech - YouTube
<jabuk> Gus reveals a chilling, cold, dark side of him while attempting to convince Walter to work for him.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kIrRooQwuk
<jabuk> Florence + The Machine - Big God - YouTube
<jabuk> Big God Directed by Autumn de Wilde. Choreographed by Akram Khan and Florence Welch. Produced by Somesuch HIGH AS HOPE Pre-Order here: https://florencemachin...
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> ful fajn ...
<CrazyLemon> go go go
<zdobbie> ajebiga
<zdobbie> sto se mora nije tesko
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5330.37, low: 5206.57, high: 5440.57, bid: 5324.43, ask: 5330.81
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 384.638104262 (0.0724401 BTC)
<slax0r> 2k by december
<CrazyLemon> HODL
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 23.4°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: 23.1°C
#ubuntu-si 2018-06-27
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> so what
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5205.30, low: 5169.50, high: 5366.30, bid: 5209.13, ask: 5218.96
<slax0r> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 372.197482561 (0.0713633 BTC)
<slax0r> 2k by december!
<zdobbie> do ubistvu ni dalec
<slax0r> eth mislim bo 2k decembra
<slax0r> o btc se sploh ne menimo, ker bo itak ~100k
<CrazyLemon> at least
<slax0r> ^
<zdobbie> neki pihle
<CrazyLemon> že en teden ...
<slax0r> nekaj malo pa res
<slax0r> ride with the wind
<slax0r> and don't pee in the wind
<slax0r> and you'll be fine
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 25.2°C @27.06.2018 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 31% severovzhodnik 4 m/s (14.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:19:10, Kulminacija: 13:09:16, Sončni zahod: 20:59:23
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 40min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<dretnx> zanime me, tisti ki v službi ali pri svojih projektih uporabljate node.js, kaj ste uporabili za rešitev problema "blocking for too long", če ste sploh naleteli nanj?
<sasa84> elow
<sasa84> a obstaja kakšen programčič za recovery formatirane particije?
<sasa84> tko... da je free
<sasa84> free as beer :P
<idioterna> sasa84: getdataback je kr ok baje
<idioterna> ce je free pa ne vem
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 testdisk :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja... zdej furam photorec
<slax0r> jutro
<sasa84> helowči
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 photorec ne vem če je za partition recovery
<CrazyLemon> se mi zdi da je testdisk za to
<slax0r> backup yo shizzle
<slax0r> best recovery
<zdobbie> put it on the blockchain
<zdobbie> wait for it to hit 2k
<zdobbie> ???
<zdobbie> => profit
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5315.99, low: 5163.30, high: 5366.30, bid: 5306.74, ask: 5312.70
<zdobbie> .btc usd
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 6139.16, low: 5985.00, high: 6264.00, bid: 6129.64, ask: 6131.99
<slax0r> sasa84: se ne spis? :)
<CrazyLemon> prepisuje podatke
<CrazyLemon> ročno :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> zdej jih sortiram po falih
<sasa84> mislm... doc posebi, jpg itd
<sasa84> kolegica je formatirala disk
<CrazyLemon> "kolegica"
<CrazyLemon> suuuuure
#ubuntu-si 2018-06-28
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: we all have those "friends"
<msev-> haha
<msev-> friends with benefits?
<slax0r> msev-: ne, tiste ki sformatirajo svoj disk
<msev-> mam en tehničn vprašanje po dolgem času
<msev-> upam da se kdo potrudi in mi pomaga
<msev-> a se da na nek način ob pritisku windows gumba k se invokea search v gnome shellu emulirat miškin levi klik notr v polje za iskanje
<msev-> zato ker mam nek hrošč k mi prvo črko besede če direktno začnem tipkat miljonkrat napiše, pa ni problem v "bouncanju" tipkovnice
<msev-> ker v drugih appih mi tega ne dela, izključno v iskalnem polju gnomea
<msev-> rd bi si to popravu da bi bil experience uporabe še boljši
<dz0ny> msev-: zihr maš kak extension k kj zajebe
<dz0ny> men se to ne dogaja
<dz0ny> poglej če je kak bug report kje
<dz0ny> sm Å¡e krn na 17.10
<CrazyLemon> wat
<CrazyLemon> y so outdated
<zdobbie> IMO je to zarad windows gumba
<dz0ny> :P
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: fontlib je cist zjebal font rendering
<CrazyLemon> my fonts render just fine!
<dz0ny> k mam 1.25 HDPI zaslon, in je neuporabno
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ahh.. you hdpi people
<dz0ny> pač škarjast font, k da sm pognal dos
<msev-> js sm še na 16.04 pomoje al kaj je že un lts
<msev-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1650629
<jabuk> Bug #1650629 “GNOME shell records characters out of order” : Bugs : xorg-server package : Ubuntu
<msev-> tole
<jabuk> GNOME shell repeats characters or gets them iut of orderOccasionally in the overview app searcher, LibreOffice Writer and possibly other placesThere was a fix for this in 3.17 but it is still present.ProblemType: BugDistroRelease: Ubuntu 16.10Package: gnome-shell 3.20.4-0ubuntu2ProcVersionSignature: Ubuntu 4.8.0-30.32-generic 4.8.6Uname: Linux 4.8.0-30-generic x86_64ApportVersion: 2.20.3-0ubuntu8Architecture: amd64CurrentDesktop:
<jabuk> GNOMEDate: Thu Dec 15 15:13:07 2016DisplayManage...
<dz0ny> upgrade
<CrazyLemon> don't upgrade yet
<CrazyLemon> počakaj na 18.04.1
<msev-> Ubuntu 16.04.1
<msev-> to mam
<msev-> server-xorg-hwe-16.04
<msev-> a to naložim :D
<sasa84> juhu
<slax0r> recovery uspel?
<sasa84> fantje, van kveščn
<sasa84> naredila recovery... dobiš 600+ map vsvega i swašta... zagnala skriptico, da mi iz vseh the map da posebej doc, pdf, jpg itd
<dz0ny> https://github.com/Mayccoll/Gogh/blob/master/content/themes.md
<jabuk> Gogh/themes.md at master · Mayccoll/Gogh · GitHub
<jabuk> GitHub is where people build software. More than 28 million people use GitHub to discover, fork, and contribute to over 85 million projects.
<sasa84> naslednji korak pa je... je možno nazaj dobit izvorna imena datotek... namesto, da je en doc f328472385729 ... da je pač saša.doc, kot je bil prej
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 testdisk..ne photorec pa bi zadeva bila taka kot prej! :)  bi ti samo dodalo particijo nazaj na tabelo particij (če nisi prepisala vsebine)
<CrazyLemon> in bi vse bilo finofajn :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne... fajle sem dala na prenosni disk
<sasa84> samo za testdisk mi ni dalo neke opcije
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a mogoče ni opcije, ker to delam na live usb ubuntu?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<jabuk> TestDisk Step By Step - CGSecurity
<CrazyLemon> gl;hf !
<zdobbie> slax0r: brace urself https://www.finance.si/8935773/Viberatu-zaprli-bancne-racune
<jabuk> Viberatu zaprli bančne račune
<jabuk> Finance.si - največji slovenski spletni medij za poslovno javnost
<CrazyLemon> kdo rabi banke če pa maš kojne
<slax0r> ^
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5263.40, low: 5163.30, high: 5345.00, bid: 5256.93, ask: 5267.76
<sasa84> thank you CrazyLemon ... včeri mi en tutorial ni dal analyse
<sasa84> dejmo rpobat
<sasa84> probat
<msev-> dz0ny, a loh posebi sam un server-xorg-hwe-16.04 dodam al neki
<msev-> in bo pol vredu
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6WouHQ7GQE
<jabuk> Fatboy Slim- Acid 8000 [1998]HQ HD - YouTube
<jabuk> WATCH IN HD ! for best audio 2 × Vinyl, LP, Album - 1998 Fatboy Slim ‎– You've Come A Long Way, Baby D2: Acid 8000 Enjoy! You Like it ? Buy it! http://www.di...
<sasa84> :o
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, probkem je, ker nimam opcije "undelete"
<sasa84> https://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Undelete_files_from_NTFS_with_TestDisk
<jabuk> Undelete files from NTFS with TestDisk - CGSecurity
<sasa84> oooo lordi :)
<speed-> hai
<sasa84> wow wow jej jej
<sasa84> .yt love you more than i can say chinese version
<jabuk> Ni zadetka
<sasa84> lajr!
<speed-> wat? :D
#ubuntu-si 2018-06-29
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp> ahoj
<msev-> dz0ny, a loh sam uno komponento updateam pa bo delal
<dz0ny> probi
<msev-> a mi boste prosm pomagal če se mi vse sesuje :D
<GregSlo> msev-: kaj pa updejtaš ? :D
<msev->  server-xorg-hwe-16.04 tole razmišljam da bi
<msev-> naložil
<GregSlo> Hm ... ja, če se prov spomnim če gre kej narobe ne boš vidu več nič :D
<GregSlo> na ekranu ..
<GregSlo> dej si kak ssh pust odprt :D
<msev-> mja :)
<msev-> tko da bolš da ne tvegam :D
<msev-> k pol ne bom mogu nč več v službi delat :D
<GregSlo> Uuuu lepa !
<GregSlo> pa sej maš še kak comp od sodelovca blizu :D
<GregSlo> ti kr gas pa ssh server vklop pa prever če dela :D
<GregSlo> jej se spomnim kak žur je bil, ko si včasih xorg.conf al neki tazga na roke pisal pa si kej zafrknu :D
<slax0r> ja res velik...
<slax0r> ctrl+alt+F1-6
<CrazyLemon> where are 7-12?!?
<dz0ny> on the other side of keyboard
<slax0r> on vacay
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5072.90, low: 4970.50, high: 5311.58, bid: 5064.46, ask: 5073.17
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 357.382000395 (0.0707066 BTC)
<slax0r> in ne rabis nobenega ssh serverja, /etc/inittab runlevel 3
<slax0r> se spilas z xorg koliko se rabis
<slax0r> in ga poganjas z ali telinit 4 ali startx
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: 2k by december
<slax0r> mark, my, words.
<CrazyLemon> slax0r we talkin' about vibe coin? coz if we are i need to start buying that music sh1te! :P
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/vremenolovec/status/1012322893190090752
<jabuk> Twitter
<CrazyLemon> whats with jabuk lately
<CrazyLemon> https://www.mojedelo.com/produktni-vodja/d-383515
<jabuk> Produktni vodja - Viberate d.o.o.
<jabuk> Želiš službo kot Produktni vodja - Viberate d.o.o. - Ljubljana. Prijavi se na MojeDelo.com
<speed-> \o
<zdobbie> speed-: https://www.mojedelo.com/produktni-vodja/d-383515
<jabuk> Produktni vodja - Viberate d.o.o.
<jabuk> Želiš službo kot Produktni vodja - Viberate d.o.o. - Ljubljana. Prijavi se na MojeDelo.com
<zdobbie> bodi slax0rjev sefe
<speed-> hahaha
<speed-> ta bi bila dobra ja
<speed-> ampak ne
<speed-> trenutno kak sem
<speed-> je top shit :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycMagB1s8XM
<jabuk> CRS-15 Mission - YouTube
<jabuk> SpaceX is targeting Friday, June 29 for an instantaneous launch of its fifteenth Commercial Resupply Services mission (CRS-15) at 5:42 a.m. EDT, or 9:42 UTC,...
<CrazyLemon> T-40"
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: aye
<sasa84> hejhou
 * sasa84 požgečka slax0r 
<slax0r> teehee
<CrazyLemon> sam tale elon
<CrazyLemon> takoj ko neki tweeta
<CrazyLemon> v 10s je že 1k lajkov
#ubuntu-si 2018-06-30
<sasa84> jou jou
<CrazyLemon> sup dawg
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/Nova24tv/posts/1971765349776273
<jabuk> Nova24TV - Migranti Slovencu v Å kofijah razbili glavo in... | Facebook
<jabuk> Migranti Slovencu v Å kofijah razbili glavo in polomili rebra, nato pa oropali pekarno!
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha.. ker bullshit :D
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/ziga-na-spidu.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2018-07-01
<CrazyLemon> https://sportina.group/xyz/moda/izdelek/mo%C5%A1ki/Obla%C4%8Dila/majice/4060613435343-m10
<jabuk> Klasična črna majica s kratkimi rokavi
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha.. holy shit
<CrazyLemon> dat price
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5459.96, low: 5395.88, high: 5509.76, bid: 5450.09, ask: 5456.28
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 389.961977186 (0.0715635 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/sport/kolesarstvo/dirka-po-franciji/prireditelji-zavracajo-nastop-frooma-na-touru/459541
<jabuk> Prireditelji ne spustijo Frooma na Å¡tart Toura! :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Prireditelj Dirke po Franciji ASO je moštvo Sky obvestil, da štirikratnemu zmagovalcu francoske pentlje Chrisu Froomu ne bodo dopustili štarta na letošnjem Touru, ki se začenja v soboto.
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<zdobbie> kek
<idioterna> https://scontent.flju2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/36319107_2644895795524127_5079301325808730112_o.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=ffe3c12b5eff9c308d789f8798834928&oe=5BEA6897
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/okolje/novice/na-antarktiki-izmerili-rekordnih-98-6-stopinje-celzija/459572
<jabuk> Na Antarktiki izmerili rekordnih -98,6 stopinje Celzija :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Raziskovalci z univerze Kolorado so na Antarktiki izmerili najnižjo temperaturo na zemeljski obli do zdaj. Izmerili so minus 98,6 stopinje Celzija.
<CrazyLemon> global warming my ass
#ubuntu-si 2019-06-24
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2019/06/22/steam-will-stop-supporting-ubuntu-linux/
<slax0r> oh noes
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: sta si radio sa telefonom?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r iz žepa je padu
<CrazyLemon> in mi naredu 120€ veliko luknjo :)
<CrazyLemon> fucking kratke hlače ! :)
<slax0r> majka...
<slax0r> vcasih ga lahk vrzes po tleh tk da se 3x odbije pa nima ni praske
<slax0r> vcasi pa ti mal pade pa se cel razbije
<CrazyLemon> točno to se je zgodilo :)
<slax0r> men je tud kaksne 3 mesce nazaj, se je v kotu steklo razbilo, na sreco je display ok, stekla pa ne bom menjaval
<CrazyLemon> tudi pri meni je sam display ok
<CrazyLemon> poslal sem servisu vprašanje ali se lahko menja samo steklo.. vem da bo odgovor NE ker jim je bolj všeč 120€ kot pa 60 :D
<CrazyLemon> pa včeraj se je tudi neka lučka prižgala v avtu.. in samo čakam da mi tudi tisti servis sporoči neko noro cifro :)
<slax0r> probaj sam zamenjat steklo
<slax0r> v najslabsem primeru bos zjebal display ki ti ga bo servis itak menjal
<CrazyLemon> slax0r naah.. zgleda kot preveč dela
<slax0r> je kr velik dela ja
<slax0r> sploh odlepit dol :D
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<zdobbie> https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/raspberry-pi-4-on-sale-now-from-35/
<CrazyLemon> but can it run crysis?
<slax0r> ni ga takega racunala ki bi lahk poganjal crysis na ful
#ubuntu-si 2019-06-25
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/racunalnistvo/ostalo-racunalnistvo/raspberry-pi-4-model-b-4gb-ohisje-1344768924.html?aclct=1561384155
<CrazyLemon> je že na bolhi :D
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/siUqYv5EWEg
<slax0r> Info na zs ali +386 5ena 25sest 15ena
<slax0r> a zdaj boti ze telefonske pobirajo?
<idioterna> ze od nekdaj
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že pri bolhi.. še vedno je na voljo razer deathadder elite za 30€
<CrazyLemon> :>
<slax0r> kje se pa sasa potepa?
<CrazyLemon> "dela"
<slax0r> tipicno zenska
<idioterna> language, young man!
<slax0r> why?
<idioterna> ker je treba podpirat ekonomsko emancipacijo zensk, da bomo imeli bolj egalitarno druzbo
<idioterna> tudi druge oblike emancipacije, jasno, ampak ekonomska je ena od tistih, kjer zaostajamo
<slax0r> but... zenske bi morale sendvice delat
<slax0r> btw, eno neumesno.. kolk je cca placa za senior Go developerja v sloveniji? neto
<idioterna> ne vsega verjet zupniku
<idioterna> zelo odvisno od firme, bi rekel
<idioterna> 2-10k bruto
<slax0r> 2k bruto? :O
<idioterna> tudi ja
<idioterna> eni se res ne znajo pogajat
<idioterna> no sej jsm bil tut tak zelenc vcasih
<slax0r> mja, same
<slax0r> sam ocitno sm se tud js
<CrazyLemon> slax0r menjaš šiht? Umek not paying enough vibe coins?
<slax0r> ne, rad bi se sel mal pogajat v kratkem :)
<CrazyLemon> 25.06.2019 15:30 CEST	35.8°C
<CrazyLemon> https://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/pri-hrastovljah-se-je-iztiril-vlak-prevrnjene-cisterne-s-kerozinom/492965
<idioterna> o a bo drugi tir
<CrazyLemon> demolition has started
#ubuntu-si 2019-06-26
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> https://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/popaj-je-imel-prav-spinaca-res-poveca-moc/493002
#ubuntu-si 2019-06-27
<msevo> bedno
<msevo> ta virgo bnc ne dela neki več
<msevo> al panicbnc
<napsy1> lp
<slax0r> is it?
<napsy1> it is!
<slax0r> nice
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/maasalan/status/1143786641909342209
#ubuntu-si 2019-06-28
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> is it?
<napsy> sure
<CrazyLemon> 28.06.2019 14:30 CEST	37.5°C
#ubuntu-si 2019-06-30
<NiceLurk> https://i.pinimg.com/564x/4d/14/5b/4d145bddb45b6dd2a8f0efd2197ab3bf.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2020-06-25
<gregor3000> najmlajši sin si hoče kupiti prenosnik in čeprav je precej teh brez sistema na voljo kot kaže se na velino ne da dobro namestiti Ubuntu. je Dell z nvidia MX230 dobra izbira?
<gregor3000> glde na specifikacije bi potreboval Ryzen 5 ali i5 z vgrajeno graifko
<gregor3000> 8 Gb ram in 512 Gb diska
<gregor3000> iskal sem rabljene in starejše, pa tudi nič kaj pametnega ne najdem, saj so cene nenavadno visoke za tako staro robo
<idioterna> hmm
<idioterna> dalec najbolj se splaca tole
<idioterna> https://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_nkw=a-ware+thinkpad
<idioterna> kupis najcenejsega i5 z 8 giga rama, pa posebej 512gb ssd
<idioterna> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Lenovo-ThinkPad-T430-14-Zoll-i5-3320M-2-6GHz-DE-KONFIGURATOR-A-Ware-Win10/362994967590?hash=item54842fa426:g:4rwAAOSwGhRevmBC
<idioterna> tole pise da stane 315 evrov z 8 giga rama in 512 giga ssd
<idioterna> pa + 24 ojro postnina
<gregor3000> sem gledal starega thinkpada (5 let star)  v eni od slovenskih trgovin. če dodam ram in disk 512Gb pride 670, novi s 16 GB (do max 32GB) pa pride 800 EUR. a so nori malo?
<gregor3000> ne morejo imeti 5 let stare gare 70% cene novega. pa tudi 60% je preveč
<gregor3000> 5 let se je doba skoraj iztekla. morda ima Å¡e kake 3 lete noter resnega dela.
<gregor3000> gledal sem nekaj do 500 EUR, mogoče dam tudi 600 če ima kak smisel. saj pravim našel sem dell z i5+nvidia mx230 z naloženim ubuntu
<idioterna> ce rabis ti jaz prodam, sam je mal slabsa specifikacija
<idioterna> mislm, mam d.o.o. pa vse to
<idioterna> pa rezervne dele ce gre karkoli narobe
<gregor3000> kateri so še dobro podprti (poleg dell) in thinkpad? rekle je da hoče igrati Minecraft, CS:GO in Gary's mod, pa kakšne stare igre. zato ne vem koliko dobri so za to intel  čipi, čeprav po mojem bi morali biti dovolj. kako je pa s temi nvidia mx230, ali to samo preklapla, ali je samo ta čip za grafiko? kaj pa potem, ko ni več podrpto s strani nvidie?
<idioterna> za te igre bi moralo bit dovolj
<idioterna> sicer svoh, ampak slo bi
<idioterna> moji otroci minecraft ves cas igrajo na te stare thinkpade
<idioterna> bolj zahtevne igre rabijo svojo graficno
<idioterna> cak ti najdem eno mocno
<idioterna> sam je tut precej manj prenosna taka masina
<idioterna> https://www.ebay.de/itm/A-Ware-Lenovo-ThinkPad-P50-i7-6700HQ-16GB-512GB-NVidia-Quadro-M1000M-Full-HD-IPS/313119455717?hash=item48e75fb9e5:g:zdoAAOSwt0pe604E
<idioterna> ista cena :)
<idioterna> kot si ti videl
<idioterna> sam to je ze kr mocan
<CrazyLemon> gregor3000 https://www.enaa.com/prenosniki/prenosnik-hp-255-g7-r5-3500u-8gb-ssd-256gb-15-6-fhd-dos-2d232ea-bed   tale je kr cheap za to kar ponuja :)
<idioterna> na tem bi moralo vse laufat ja
<idioterna> pa nov je
<CrazyLemon> oziroma če želiš intel https://www.enaa.com/prenosniki/hp-15-da2018nm-i5-10210u-8gb-256gb-dos
<gregor3000> diska ima malo pa še RAM se ne da nadgraditi (verjento sta obe reži zasedeni). enkrat sem že gledal nekaj podobnega z Ryzen 3.
<gregor3000> mislim da imamo zdaj okrog 300 Gb zasedeno, pa ni nič kaj takega gor.
<gregor3000> eh okrog 240 Gb, ker je root posebej
<gregor3000> +swap
<CrazyLemon> 1tb je 50€ :) zunanji hdd that is :)
<gregor3000> ali se lahko iz zunanjega poganja te igre?
<CrazyLemon> lahko..ampak bolj smiselno je imet razne videe in slike na zunanjem..kot pa igre :)
<gregor3000> videov niti nima (zaenkrat). ja seveda to je na zunanjih.
<CrazyLemon> 22G	.steam/steam/steamapps/common/Counter-Strike Global Offensive
<CrazyLemon> koliko zasede pa minecraft pa ne vem :)
<CrazyLemon> a se komu sanja zakaj mi občasno chrome zmrzne OS? :)
<gregor3000> ah minecraft ni tak problem. problme so kakšne gog igre. vse te iz 2007 ipd so okrog 5, 6 GB, pa garrys mod se lahko hitro poveča, ko se mape dodaja.
<gregor3000> ampak mislim da bi 512 Gb bilo dovolj. čeprav mislim da ti 255 imajo prostor za dodaten disk.
<gregor3000> dell ima celo priključek noter
<idioterna> minecraft je par giga
<gregor3000> ja ene 2, 3 GB.
<gregor3000> saj to mi je smešno ko so "gaming" prenosniki z 256 GB diskom + windows 10. widnows 10 je vsaj 60GB + še kakšne vanrosnte kopije za obnovo pri slabi nadgradnji.
<gregor3000> SSD naj ne bi bil čisto poln tako da ostane 100 - 120 Gb za igre. nove igre so pa okrog 40-50 Gb. COD2MW ima 16 GB :-)
<gregor3000> v glavnem 4 ali 5 iger lahko namestiš.
<gregor3000> majo novi Ryzen samo je 822 EUR. HP ProBook 455 G7 Ryzen 5-4500U
<gregor3000> kako naj ugotovim do kdaj je podprt čip mx230? kot kaže je prišel ven v marcu 2019. je to podprto 10 let?
<gregor3000> če prav razumem je tu edini GPu nvidia:  DELL Inspiron 3593 i5–1035G1/8GB/SSD512GB/MX230/15,6FHD/Linux
#ubuntu-si 2020-06-27
<gregor3000> a dela ubuntu na ACER Aspire 3 A315-42-R0WJ ? nekam poceni je za to konfiguracijo... Ryzen 5, 16gB ram 512 GB SSD diska
<gregor3000> 520 EUR
<gregor3000> eh slaba plastika menda...
<Lurker69> https://www.google.com/search?q=plečnik+church&client=opera-gx&hs=Snn&sxsrf=ALeKk01c0wVcZiaDZtTr7HxldXlereCW6w:1593242110055&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjc64qwuaHqAhUtyKYKHV8WCIEQ_AUoAXoECB4QAw&biw=1473&bih=782
<Lurker69> soriu, sam čekiram da ni link predolg
<gregor3000> ni predolg
<gregor3000> kaj pomeni "detected" na linux-hardware.org ? v čem se detected potem razlikuje od works? našel sem Lenovo V155-15, ki bi po specifikacija in ceni ustrezal, ampak potem berem na spletu da so številne težave. na primer baterije ne polni, težave, ko gre v suspend ipd. na linux hardware pa pravi da vse "zazna", morda je potreben gonilnik le za audio
<gregor3000> je pa škoda ker ima 4 Gb prilimane na ploščo. kdo se to spomni? potem sploh ne moreš dati 2x8 GB noter.
<Lurker69> dober dan, dolg se že nisem tule oglasu
<Lurker69> upam da ste vsi fajn
<Lurker69> mislim, dolg se nism oglasu rpredn sem včeri un link probavu
<Lurker69> :)
<Lurker69> zdržte dokler se ne ohladi, pol bo pa sam še lažje
#ubuntu-si 2020-06-28
<gregor3000> kaj pa HP 255 G7 dela na linux? oziroma kar sme našel je težava z gonilniki AMD ampak ot je gotovo zdaj že rešeno. wi-fi se da patch dokler ne pride (to leto ) v kernel.
<gregor3000> seveda v nemčiji za enak denar dobiš 512GB SSD disk
